# Der Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread (Non-26")



## 3mo (20. Mai 2013)

Es wird Zeit für einen eigenen *Stereo Super HPC 160 (27,5") / 140 (29")* Thread ab Modelljahr 2013 da sich das Bike ja doch grundlegend vom Vorjahresmodell mit 26" Rädern unterscheidet.

Meins in 20" Rahmengrösse am Gardasee, man sieht dass die 750ml Trinkflasche gut Platz hat:






















Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden. Bergauf geht es wahnsinnig gut, bergab auch Top -wobei vielleicht etwas "holzig". Es ist halt mehr Allmountain als Enduro aber das war mir bewusst. Rahmenform und Grafik ist sowieso eine Augenweide. Die Ausstattung lässt eigentlich auch kaum Wünsche offen... Ich denke das wird ein sehr erfolgreiches Bike für Cube.  


Jetzt kommen wir mal zum Fachgesimpel unter Stereo-Kollegen:

*Laufradsatz: *Was ist das denn? Am Garda Bike Festival hab ich am DT-Swiss Stand gefragt ob sie die Type kennen, der M1700 Spline könnte am ehesten hinkommen. Aus reiner Neugierde hab ich heute die Laufräder komplett zerlegt und nachgewogen sowie gemessen:
Gewicht: V 893g  / H 1024g / Komplett 1917g / Einbaufertig mit Reifen, Scheiben und Kassette: 4,68 Kg
Felge Innenweite: 21,5mm
Felge Aussenbreite: 28,5mm
Felge Höhe: 21mm
Speichen: 2/1,8/2 mm
Einiges spricht für den M1700 Spline, jedoch wäre das etwas zu schwer (ich glaube in der Bike wurde der LRS mit 1800g gewogen):
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup-650b
Wie auch immer, jedenfalls sind Schwalbe 19A Extraleicht Schläuche verbaut, mal schauen wie sich die bewähren. 

*Die Kassette* wird ja nicht in den technischen Daten von Cube erwähnt, und das hat wohl seinen Grund. Verbaut ist eine Deore 11-36 mit 463g! Ich hab jetzt einfach eine XX bestellt und spare auf einen Schlag einen Viertelkilo 

*Gewicht:* Ohne Pedale und Flaschenhalter hat es in 20" 12,79 Kg. Das ist ja doch etwas von den versprochenen 12,3 Kg entfernt aber gut.

*Setup* Ich fahre es mit meinen 71Kg mit 60 Psi in der Gabel (40mm Sag) und 140 PSI im Dämpfer (17,5mm Sag).
Mit welchem Druck fährt ihr?


----------



## Vincy (20. Mai 2013)

Der DT M1700 Spline 650b hat schmälere Felgen (Maulweite 19,5mm, Außen 26mm). Der Cube LRS ist eine Sonderversion (OEM) mit breiteren Felgen.

DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## james.fox (21. Mai 2013)

Deore Kassette an einem 3k Bike??? Na das ist sauber, ich würde mal allen ganz schnell allen raten das gegen SLX/XT zu tauschen, da sich sonst die Ritzel üner die Jahre in den Alu-freilauf fressen.


----------



## chelli (21. Mai 2013)

james.fox schrieb:


> Deore Kassette an einem 3k Bike??? Na das ist sauber, ich würde mal allen ganz schnell allen raten das gegen SLX/XT zu tauschen, da sich sonst die Ritzel üner die Jahre in den Alu-freilauf fressen.



Ja, das macht Cube scheinbar öfters so, war bei meinem AMS 130SL (2012) das gleiche, hab die Kassette erst im Frühjahr, nach einer Saison, getauscht. Der Freilauf sieht gar nicht gut aus, bleibt aber erstmal noch drin, denn das Ersatzteil würde nach ersten Recherchen um die 70 kosten.


----------



## --HANK-- (21. Mai 2013)

chelli schrieb:


> Ja, das macht Cube scheinbar öfters so, war bei meinem AMS 130SL (2012) das gleiche, hab die Kassette erst im Frühjahr, nach einer Saison, getauscht. Der Freilauf sieht gar nicht gut aus, bleibt aber erstmal noch drin, denn das Ersatzteil würde nach ersten Recherchen um die 70 kosten.




Hallo zusammen. Ist dem tatsächlich so? Ich habe auch die 650b Version. Was kann passieren wenn die Deore Kasette verbaut bleibt? Kenn mich da leider noch nicht so gut aus. Würdet Ihr empfehlen diese zu tauschen und wenn ja, was kostet die XT?


----------



## 3mo (21. Mai 2013)

Die einzelnen Stahlritzel arbeiten sich einfach langsam in den Alu Freilaufkörper. Bei meinem ist das bereits nach 7x fahren sichtbar. Eine XT Kassette hat einen Alu Spider... kostet ca. 50


----------



## toyoraner (21. Mai 2013)

james.fox schrieb:


> Deore Kassette an einem 3k Bike??? Na das ist sauber, ich würde mal allen ganz schnell allen raten das gegen SLX/XT zu tauschen, da sich sonst die Ritzel üner die Jahre in den Alu-freilauf fressen.


 
Das machen die anderen Kassetten auch mehr oder weniger...

Wenn dann hilft gegen die (harmlosen) Einkerbungen ein anderer Freilaufkörpfer - aus Stahl.


----------



## Kharne (21. Mai 2013)

Harmlos? Mitnichten, grad wenn man viel auf dem 22/24er Blatt unterwegs ist ist der Freilauf 
schneller durch als einem lieb sein kann. Geht dann über *Verschmelzung* von Kasette und 
Freilaufkörper bis zum Durchdrehen einzelner Ritzel. Deswegen ist grade für die großen Ritzel 
ein Spider Pflicht. An den kleinen nimmt der Alufreilauf zwar nicht so viel Schaden, aber man 
muss ihn trotzdem regelmässig wechseln, wenn man die Kasette nochmal abkriegen will.


----------



## --HANK-- (21. Mai 2013)

mmhhhh Tauschen oder nicht? Kommt es auf den Fahrstil drauf an oder ist ein genereller Schwachpunkt am neuen Stereo? Was sagen die Experten? Wieviel ist die xt leichter?  Ich Fahr das Bike jetzt ca. 700 km und bin durchweg begeistert hab aber keinen Bock, dass aufgrund einer Billigkasette irgendwelche "bleibende" Schäden entstehen


----------



## toyoraner (21. Mai 2013)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> mmhhhh Tauschen oder nicht? Kommt es auf den Fahrstil drauf an oder ist ein genereller Schwachpunkt am neuen Stereo? Was sagen die Experten? Wieviel ist die xt leichter?  Ich Fahr das Bike jetzt ca. 700 km und bin durchweg begeistert hab aber keinen Bock, dass aufgrund einer Billigkasette irgendwelche "bleibende" Schäden entstehen


 

Musst du wissen, ob es dir´s Wert ist. 
Ich würde die vorhandene Kassette erstmal runterfahren - ist eh ein Verschleißteil und muss mal gewechselt werden. Im Winter kannst ja mal die Kassette runtermachen und gucken wie es aussieht.


----------



## Kharne (21. Mai 2013)

Das hat nix mim Stereo zu tun, das ist einfach so. Wenn man unbedingt alles leichter haben 
muss dann handelt man sich dadurch eben handfeste Nachteile ein.

Tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (21. Mai 2013)

Dann werd ich mir das mal durch den kopf gehen lassen... Merci für den Tip!


----------



## Soldi (21. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Harmlos? Mitnichten, grad wenn man viel auf dem 22/24er Blatt unterwegs ist ist der Freilauf
> schneller durch als einem lieb sein kann. Geht dann über *Verschmelzung* von Kasette und
> Freilaufkörper bis zum Durchdrehen einzelner Ritzel. Deswegen ist grade für die großen Ritzel
> ein Spider Pflicht. An den kleinen nimmt der Alufreilauf zwar nicht so viel Schaden, aber man
> muss ihn trotzdem regelmässig wechseln, wenn man die Kasette nochmal abkriegen will.


Ich weiß nicht unbedingt was an Euren Cubes für Freiläufe verbaut sind, aber da ich selbst lange Zeit mit Hügifreiläufen aus Alu unterwegs war würd ich sagen es macht keinen Sinn vorhandene Kassetten durch Andere zu ersetzen. Wenn nach einiger Zeit Spuren im Freilauf sind kann man diesen sicherlich auch ersetzen.


----------



## Kharne (21. Mai 2013)

Kostet nur mal eben schnell 70-80â¬
Wie gesagt so ein Freilauf kann je nach Fahrweise schonmal kÃ¼rzer leben als ne billige Kasette, 
daher lieber in ne teure Kasette investieren, und den Freilauf so schonen.


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Mai 2013)

hier mal meins...bin sehr zufrieden

wiegt ziemlich genau 12 kg mit pedale und flaschenhalter


----------



## james.fox (22. Mai 2013)

Klar könnte man den deore fahren bis er runter ist. Inwieweit sich die Ritzel eingraben hängt auch immer von der Power ab die man bei kleinen Gängen reinbringt. Aber generell find ichs halt witzlos dass die Erstausstattung nicht zumindest slx ist, weil da hat man schon ein spider der das hohe drehmoment der kleinen Gänge einfach großflächig und nicht punktuell überträgt. 
Aber grundsätzlich find ich den Stereo rahmen sehr schön, was mich mal interessieren würde: Sitzen die Lager eigentlich direkt im Carbon? Oder werden die von Aluinserts gehalten?

Danke


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2013)

Das sieht dann irgendwann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Mai 2013)

Das ist noch harmlos  Guck mal wie sich hier das größte Ritzel eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## deathmetal (22. Mai 2013)

Dann gibts auch hier mal noch n paar Bilder vom Lago und meinem Stereo. 
Liegt bei ca. 13 kg mit Reverb, ist allerdings gescchätzt weil ichs nicht gewogen habe. 





Nachm einrollen auf der Ponale





Nachm "einballern" aufm 601er









Autm Monte Stivo





Vom Bunkter aufm Monte Brione

Bin mit dem Bike so was von zufrieden. Damit kannst einfach alles machen. 
Unglaublich, aber selbst am Lago schauen dir die Leute zig mal hinterher mit dem Bike *g* 

Änderungen zum normalen Stereo: 

- Kasette, Kette = XT
- Reverb Stealh
- 203er Scheibe an der Front
- 2x XT Kurbel

Reifen fahre ich mit Milch und Gabel sind ca. 65-70 PSI / Dämpfer ca. 160 PSI (wenn ich das noch so recht im Kopf habe) bei meinen 72kg


----------



## Alkaloid (22. Mai 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hier mal meins...bin sehr zufrieden
> 
> wiegt ziemlich genau 12 kg mit pedale und flaschenhalter



Wow, 12 kg, nicht schlecht 
Was hast du alles getauscht gegenüber der Serie? Reverb Stealth und ZTR Crest Laufräder kann ich auf den Bildern erkennen.

Ich überlege mir auch, die serienmässigen ca. 2,2 kg schweren Sun Ringlé 29er Laufräder irgendwann durch etwas leichteres (aber dennoch stabiles) zu ersetzen. Die ZTR Crest erscheinen mir aber für AM- bis Enduro-Einsatz etwas gar filigran. Bist du ein Leichtgewicht oder fährst du "nur" Marathons?


----------



## rosso19842 (22. Mai 2013)

ich habe fast alles getauscht

ritchey trail carbon lenker
syntace megaforce 50mm
extralight a head deckel
rock shox reverb steahlts
fsa carbon kurbel von 3 auf 2 fach umgerüstet (ca 529 gr)
xtr trail schaltwerk 
xt shifter
xt umwerfer
stans no tubes lrs mit crest 1660gr+ tubeless
tune komm vor + sattel
extralight griffe
xt bremsscheiben mit titanschrauben
xtr race bremse
xt kassette und kette
contec pedale 

ja so sind die gr gepurzelt...mit dem original lrs ist es schon ein krampf zu fahren!ja die crest hatte ich vorher auch und die haben gehalten und ich wollte es nochmal probieren und bis jetzt halten die super!ich fahr auch ordentlich bergab....ich wiege 80kg!wenn se nicht mehr halten werden sie durch arch ex ersetzt!ich muss sagen das rad ist der absolute hammer!nur von der fox gabel bin ich etwas enttäuscht aber da bin ich zur zeit wohl nicht der einzigste!original wog das rad in 18 zoll 13,22 kg...


----------



## Kharne (22. Mai 2013)

Was habt ihr alle mim Gewicht, ich wuchte 14,2 Kilo durch die Gegend und demnächst kommt 
ein um 400 Gramm schwererer LRS und dickere Reifen rein 

Pass mit der Carbonkurbel auf, die zerstörst du dir mit Steinkontakt schneller als du Mist 
sagen kannst. Besorg dir so Verhüterlis von Race Face.

Was hast du für Speichen genommen? Auf ~1600 Gramm kommst du auch mit ner Flow EX, 
Messerspeichen und ner halbwegs leichten Nabe. Dicke Speichen != längere Lebensdauer, 
eher anders rum


----------



## rosso19842 (23. Mai 2013)

naja 12 kilo sind schöner zu fahren als 14!ich denk der hans dampf ist dick genug für dieses rad und ist ja auch nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht

weiss nicht welche speichen da drin sind aber hab den so komplett von notubes gekauft!


----------



## CheapTrick (23. Mai 2013)

Dann hier mal meins: 





Bisher getauscht:
- RS Revelation (Coil-Umbau)
- Kurbel auf 2x umgebaut (22/36)
- Vorderrad (Flow, FunWorks 4WayPro, DT Revolution)
- XT Bremsen (203er Scheibe vorne)
- Cube 2-Clamp Griffe
- Sattel
- Reverb

Gewicht so wie es momentan ist leider ca. 13,5 Kg! 
Aber im Radium Hinterrad stecken inkl. Kasette noch ca 500 gramm, so dass < 13Kg auf jeden Fall machbar sein sollten


----------



## Soldi (23. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das ist noch harmlos  Guck mal wie sich hier das größte Ritzel eingearbeitet hat.


Ich hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut wie das Ganze bei mir aussieht und muss Euch recht geben:

Rechts ein Hügifreilauf (7 oder 8-Fach) gefahren von 1996 bis 2003 auf sämtlichen Traumtrails Europas und hat bestimmt 6 Kassetten (unter anderem Sachs Quarz) und mehrere zehntausend Höhenmeter gesehen.
Links der Freilauf der DT-Swiss 1,5 Monate gefahren mit einer Deore Kassette.
Die Bilder zum Rest des Bikes findet Ihr im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Alkaloid (24. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle mim Gewicht, ich wuchte 14,2 Kilo durch die Gegend und demnächst kommt
> ein um 400 Gramm schwererer LRS und dickere Reifen rein



Na ja, jeder wie er's mag und braucht.
Ich finde nicht grundsätzlich, dass das Bike leichter sein müsste, es geht auch in Serienausstattung höllisch gut bergauf . Das Systemgewicht beträgt bei mir fahrfertig auch gegen 100 kg, da kommts mir auf +- 500 g nicht an. Trotzdem sind die Räder mit ihren knapp 5 kg (inkl. Reifen, Schläuchen, Bremsscheiben und Kassette) im Vergleich zum leichten Carbonrahmen etwas unproportioniert und haben entsprechendes Tuningpotential 

Was haltet ihr von diesem LRS für das 29er Stereo:
Fun Works N Light Evo / Pacenti TL28 / Sapim D-Light (1630 g)?
Zu filigran für den AM-Einsatz bei 80+ kg? Ich würde damit sicher nicht in den Bikepark, aber für Tagestouren in den Alpen mit >1000 hm Anstiegen und evtl. Schiebe-/Tragepassagen sicher eine spürbare Er_leicht_erung.
Oder doch besser mit der Flow EX Felge bei ca. 1800 g und auf der sicheren Seite bzgl. Stabilität


----------



## Kharne (24. Mai 2013)

Viel zu filigran, das ist ne *breite* XC Felge. 100 Kilo und AM Einsatz heißt imho mindestens 
Spank Subrosa. Gibts nicht in 29, also vllt. ne Flow EX gescheit aufgebaut mit Messerspeichen 
müsstest du mit Hope Naben irgendwo bei 1800-1900 Gramm auskommen.

Von Actionsports würde ich die Finger lassen, hab einen LRs von denen, nach 30km war das ne 3-dimensionale 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (24. Mai 2013)

Ich mache jetzt mal den Versuch mit der TL28. Eigentlich fahre ich den Satz von Action Sports mit der DL31. Der wiegt real allerdings 2,04 kg. Vom Flash 29 habe ich aber noch einen Satz - gebaut von German Lightness - mit Tune Kong, Laser/D-Light und TL28 "übrig", da ich im Flash nur meinen Satz mit ZTR Crest fahre. Gestern habe ich mir mal das Hinterrad auf X12 umgebaut und in's Stereo gepackt. Die Probefahrt steht aber noch aus. Im Verlgeich zur 2,2er Rubberqueen wirkt der montierte Ikon EXO 2,2 allerdings etwas mickrig, obwohl er nicht gerade schmächtig ausfällt. Ein passendes Vorderrad mit TL28 werde ich mir eventuell noch von AS bauen lassen. Entgegen meines Vorredners, habe ich dort bislang gute nur gute Erfahrung bzgl. Aufbauqualität gesammelt. Wie abgebildet wiegt mein Stereo  (20") 12,8 kg. Mit dem anderen Hinterrad und Easton Haven Carbon Lenker bin ich jetzt bei 12,4 kg. Von dem Bike bin ich echt schwer begeistert. Das einzige was ich bemängeln könnte ist, dass ich es nicht gut auf's Hinterrad ziehen kann. Ansonsten ist es die effizienteste Fahrspaßgranate, die ich bislang gefahren bin.


----------



## CheapTrick (24. Mai 2013)

Hatte auch vor mein nächstes HR mit der TL28 aufzubauen.
habe aber fahrfertig auch "nur" 75Kg und gehe Drops >1m konsequent aus dem Weg 

Von daher würden mich eure Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall interessieren!


----------



## deathmetal (24. Mai 2013)

Mal ein paar bewegte Impressionen vom Lago Urlaub mitm Stereo. 

Einrollen auf der alten Ponalestraße: [ame="http://vimeo.com/66750351"]Alte Ponalestraße on Vimeo[/ame] 

Downhill vom Monte Brione: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om2cqedQamM"]Monte Brione Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Weiter Videos folgen falls diese Anklang finden


----------



## Kharne (24. Mai 2013)

Viel viel weniger mit dem Lenker lenken und mehr mit dem Gewicht arbeiten. Und das mit den 
Steilkurven üben wir nochmal


----------



## deathmetal (24. Mai 2013)

Steilkurven sind nicht meine Spezialität, daran muss ich echt noch arbeiten. 
Teils verziehts dir den Lenker einfach wenn der Boden zu rutschig ist oder die Steine das Rad verziehen.


----------



## sparkfan (24. Mai 2013)

Weiss jemand, ob's den 29er Carbon Rahmen(set) auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt oder geben wird?


----------



## CheapTrick (25. Mai 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob's den 29er Carbon Rahmen(set) auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt oder geben wird?



Sehr unwahrscheinlich! Den einzigen Händler der Cube Rahmen ständig im ANgebot hat ( http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm ) hatte ich per email angefragt und die Aussage war "Nein, das haben wir nur als Komplettbike und bekommen wir auf absehbare Zeit auch nicht als Rahmen rein"...


----------



## Vincy (25. Mai 2013)

Den gibt es leider nicht als Rahmenset einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## Dagon (25. Mai 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Hatte auch vor mein nächstes HR mit der TL28 aufzubauen.
> habe aber fahrfertig auch "nur" 75Kg und gehe Drops >1m konsequent aus dem Weg
> 
> Von daher würden mich eure Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall interessieren!



Das Hinterrad war heute mal im Einsatz. Ich hab das Bike auf dem Hometrail genauso rangenommen wie immer - vollgas über hohe Wurzeln, kleine Kicker und mit Schwung in die Anlieger. Kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen. Auch vom Ikon als Hinterreifen bin ich sehr angetan. Ich komme generell mit wenig Profil sehr gut zurecht. Obwohl sich das Profil des Ikon auf nassem Waldboden stark zusetzt, waren Grip und Seitenführung völlig okay und Bremsgrip hat die Rubber Queen vorne genug. Mit dem leichten Hinterrad und dem leicht rollenden Profil fährt sich das Bike wirklich agil. Als jemand der normal ein 9 kg Hardtail oder 7 kg Crosser durch den Wald scheucht, fühle ich mich auf dem Stereo nicht ausgebremst. Das ich das Bike nicht so gut auf's Hinterrad ziehen kann (konnte), hat sich übrigens mit dem Easton Haven Lenker, der etwas mehr Rize hat, erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (26. Mai 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad war heute mal im Einsatz. Ich hab das Bike auf dem Hometrail genauso rangenommen wie immer - vollgas über hohe Wurzeln, kleine Kicker und mit Schwung in die Anlieger. Kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen. Auch vom Ikon als Hinterreifen bin ich sehr angetan. Ich komme generell mit wenig Profil sehr gut zurecht. Obwohl sich das Profil des Ikon auf nassem Waldboden stark zusetzt, waren Grip und Seitenführung völlig okay und Bremsgrip hat die Rubber Queen vorne genug. Mit dem leichten Hinterrad und dem leicht rollenden Profil fährt sich das Bike wirklich agil. Als jemand der normal ein 9 kg Hardtail oder 7 kg Crosser durch den Wald scheucht, fühle ich mich auf dem Stereo nicht ausgebremst. Das ich das Bike nicht so gut auf's Hinterrad ziehen kann (konnte), hat sich übrigens mit dem Easton Haven Lenker, der etwas mehr Rize hat, erledigt.



Anke für den Bericht! 
Darf ich nach deinem Kampfgewicht fragen?


----------



## Dagon (26. Mai 2013)

85 kg.


----------



## CheapTrick (26. Mai 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> 85 kg.



Danke!
Werde die TL28 dann mal am Hinterrad antesten.
In Kombination mit der N-Light Evo und DT Revolution sollte ich bei < 900 gramm rauskommen


----------



## Alkaloid (26. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Viel zu filigran, das ist ne *breite* XC Felge. 100 Kilo und AM Einsatz heißt imho mindestens
> Spank Subrosa. Gibts nicht in 29, also vllt. ne Flow EX gescheit aufgebaut mit Messerspeichen
> müsstest du mit Hope Naben irgendwo bei 1800-1900 Gramm auskommen.



Ich dachte die Spank Subrosa gibts schon in 29", allerdings um die 600 g pro Felge . Ich wollte die Laufräder eigentlich nicht noch schwerer machen! Das geht für mich dann eher Richtung FR als AM, auch bei meinen gut 80 kg Körpergewicht (100 kg sinds nur inkl. Bike und Ausrüstung).
Ich warte dann mal, wie die Erfahrungen mit der Placenti sind, und sonst wäre die Arch EX auch noch in dem Gewichtsbereich, allerdings etwas zu schmal für meinen Geschmack.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Schätzchen:




Getauscht habe ich bisher Sattel und Stütze (Reverb Stealth). Wollte mir ursprünglich ein 26" Allmountain kaufen und habe mich erst durch die begeisterten Testberichte zu einer Probefahrt auf einem 29er Stereo hinreissen lassen. Die Traktion bergauf und die Stabilität bergab sind wirklich genial und genau das, was mir auf dem alten 110 mm Tourenfully gefehlt haben. Dabei ist das Handling überhaupt nicht schwerfällig wie ich anfangs befürchtet hatte, trotz der grossen und rel. schweren Laufräder.


----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2013)

Du fährst nen 29, da sind die LRS einfach mindestens 10% schwerer bei gleicher Stabilität. 
Leichtbauwahn ist nur was für Leute die zu viel Geld haben, die Pacenti oder Arch EX würde 
bei mir nicht lange leben. Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## sparkfan (28. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den gibt es leider nicht als Rahmenset einzeln zu kaufen.



Schade. Wäre bestimmt eine gute Basis für einen individuellen Aufbau. Sofern der Rahmen hält, was die Werbung verspricht. Vielleicht lohnt es sich, eines der aktuellen Modell zu kaufen und auszuschlachten. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (28. Mai 2013)

Hier nochmal ein 650B in Action im Vinschgau


----------



## --HANK-- (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr hattet recht - mein Mitnehmer auf der Felge hat nach eigentlich "nur" 700 km bereits ähnlich wie auf den oben  geposteten Bildern ausgesehen. Hab mir die XT Kasette besorgt und hab nun leider ein kleines Problem --> beim abnehmen der Kasette (öffnen des Rings mit Spezialwerkzeug) ist der Mitnehmer von der Felge abgegangen... 
Frage an euch: Wie bekomme ich den Mitnehmer wieder auf die Felge? So wie das aussieht ist der irgendwie verpresst, oder? 
Was passiert wenn ich so mit den Bike fahre?

Sorry der vielleicht etwas doof gestellten Fragen aber bin da noch relativ neu im Geschäft 

Gruß


----------



## --HANK-- (3. Juni 2013)

Never change a running System.....


----------



## Vincy (3. Juni 2013)

Den Freilaufkörper kannst bei der DT Nabe einfach wieder draufstecken. Der wird durch den Endanschlag gehalten.
Aber dabei drauf achten, dass die Spiralfeder bei der Zahnscheibe richtig montiert ist. Der kleinere Durchmesser muß da zur Zahnscheibe hinzeigen.


----------



## --HANK-- (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Danke erstmal für die rasche Antwort. Hab nochmals alles nachgegoogelt, der freilaufkörper scheint ja bei der dt Swiss wirklich einfach runter zu gehen - einfach abziehen  naja hab alles wieder richtig zusammengebaut, Distanzring drauf, Feder richtig drinnen, etc. Es kann jedoch nicht sein, dass die komplette Kassette beim drehen der Felge mitsamt den Freilaufkörper runterrutscht, oder???


----------



## Kharne (4. Juni 2013)

Doch, ist bei DTSwiss so.


----------



## --HANK-- (5. Juni 2013)

Danke - da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## CheapTrick (6. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meins!
Jetzt endlich mit Reverb Stealth und umgebauter Kurbel


----------



## HELLNAGEL (9. Juni 2013)

Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich auch ein 29er Stereo Race in 20".
Nach ein paar Touren auf den Hometrails muss ich sagen, 'geniales Teil'. Das Handling gefällt mir.
Sowohl Bergauf, als auch Bergab geht das Ding ziemlich gut. Das Limit setzen die Fahrtechnik und die Kondition.

Das Stereo gehört definitiv zu den besten Bikes die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren gefahren bin. 

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Dauerbetrieb verhält und was die Haltbarkeit auf Dauer angeht (ausgelutschter Hinterbau, Lageraufnahmen, Carbonrahmen im allgemeinen, etc.)
Bei mir müssen die Räder funktionieren und mit wenig Wartung auskommen. 
Davor habe ich ein Specialscheiss Stumpjumper als Fully gefahren und dieses Bike war eine Diva über die ich mich leider oft Ärgern musste über die Jahre.


----------



## Danny.B (9. Juni 2013)

Hi, hier mal mein 140er.
Würde gerne schlauchlos fahren, hab aber keine Ahnung, was für Felgen das sind. Bei den neuen Spline LRS von DT-Swiss ist nur ein dünnes Felgenklebeband ähnlich dem Yellow-Tape von Stans-Notubes nötig und natürlich Milch. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?

Der Reifen sitzt so stramm auf dem Felgenhorn, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass noch so ein Schlauchlos-Kit Felgenband wie das von Eclipse drunter passt?!
Felgeninnenweite ist ca. 22,5 und aussen 28,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (9. Juni 2013)

Habs bei meinem 650B mit den DT-Swiss Laufrädern auf schlauchlos umgebaut. Hab das YellowTape genutzt und funktioniert wunderbar. 
Ja, die Reifen sitzen sehr stramm, aber passte perfekt.


----------



## Danny.B (9. Juni 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Habs bei meinem 650B mit den DT-Swiss Laufrädern auf schlauchlos umgebaut. Hab das YellowTape genutzt und funktioniert wunderbar.
> Ja, die Reifen sitzen sehr stramm, aber passte perfekt.



Danke für deine Antwort!
Welche Ventile hast du verwendet?


----------



## deathmetal (9. Juni 2013)

die ventile von notubes.
ging auf's erste mal, also echt easy und hat mir schon gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## Vincy (9. Juni 2013)

http://vimeo.com/schwalbetires/supergravity2014

STEREO SHPC 650b Action Team Edition - fast & furious!


----------



## djwhitecraft (10. Juni 2013)

gibts das doch nun zu kaufen?  das wäre jaa absolut geil 

edit: uups zu früh gefreut


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2013)

Nein, dass ist das Arbeitsgerät vom Cube Team Fahrer Nicolas Lau.


----------



## schneller Emil (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Hab mich schon umgeschaut, aber noch nicht ausreichend infos:
Bin 172cm groß mit 82er Schrittlänge; Bike-Technik ist gut; Einsatzgebiet Touren und enduro (für den bikepark hab ich ein dh-bike). insgesammt alles eher bergab-orientiert.
Frage: neues Stereo in 16 oder 18 zoll? 
liege irgendwie dazwischen weis nicht so recht!
eure größenangaben + bikegröße sowie tipps/ratschläge wären sehr hilfreich!
(probefahrt meinerseits war nur auf dem parkplatz mit dem 18er möglich -> null aussagekraft)
Thanx! e.


----------



## deathmetal (14. Juni 2013)

Bin 176 (Schrittlänge hab ich grad ned im Kopf) und fahre 18". 

Bedenke aber noch, wenn du ne Reverb etc. einbauen möchtest (falls du z.B. zum Race greifst) die Einstecktiefe der Stütze ggf. knapp wird. Bei mir gehts genau raus, dass die Reverb n paar mm über der min. Einstecktiefe (bis zu dem "Knubbel") ist und bis Satteloberkante für mich genau passt. Habe allerdings auch nen anderen Sattel derr etwas flacher baut als der Seriensattel!!


----------



## CheapTrick (15. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 1,78m aber mit kurzen Beinen ausgestattet (SL 80cm) 

Habe mich für den 18" entschieden, da das Oberrohr durch den Knick sehr tief sitzt bleibt mir noch genug Luft.
Die 125mm Reverb passt ganz genau (noch 1cm bis zum Anschlag am Sitzrohr). Von der SL sollte dir also ein 18" passen!

16" war mir vom Oberrohr zu kurz (hab halt nen langen Oberkörper). Ggf. könntest du das mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kompensieren (das 18" hat einen 70mm Vorbau, 6°), da ist also noch etwas Luft für was kürzeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3mo (16. Juni 2013)

Also der Freilauf hat nach 160km schon so ausgesehen:






Gewechselt habe ich die Kassette dann aber weil einfach zu viel Gewicht in der ungefederten Masse hängt -und ich unter 13kg inkl. Pedalen kommen wollte 
Also, wennschon dennschon, eine XX Kassette besorgt und einen Viertelkilo gespart!! 

Trocken wird es jetzt auch endlich mal im Wald wobei noch einige Schlammnester vorhanden sind.


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Juni 2013)

mal sehn...
danke jedenfalls für die infos.
greets e.


----------



## --HANK-- (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Kurze Frage - kann ich die xt Bremsen in Kombination mit den Formulascheiben ohne weiteres fahren oder wäre es besser auch xt Scheiben ranzuschrauben? 
Gruß


----------



## Soldi (18. Juni 2013)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Kurze Frage - kann ich die xt Bremsen in Kombination mit den Formulascheiben ohne weiteres fahren oder wäre es besser auch xt Scheiben ranzuschrauben?
> Gruß


100%ig kann ich es nicht sagen, sollte aber funktionieren. Die 2012er Formulascheiben waren 0,3mm dünner als die XT.


----------



## schneller Emil (18. Juni 2013)

fahre schon lange immer versch. bremsen und scheiben....relevant ist doch nur der diameter


----------



## HELLNAGEL (18. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr noch alle Schrauben dran?

Am Wochenende hab ich mal geputzt und dazu das Hinterrad rausgenommen. Dabei ist mir doch gleich mal das Schaltwerk samt Direct Mount Hanger und die Steckachsenaufnahme entgegen geflogen. 

Diese kleine Schraube die das ganze im Ausfallende zusammenhalten soll hat sich schon verabschiedet.
Und wenn ich mir das Gewinde in dem Hanger so anschaue, dann schaut das aus als ob es da die ersten 2-3 Gewindegänge mit rausgerupft hat.
Entweder war das schlampige Montage oder die Schraube ist etwas zu kurz ausgelegt, so dass die zuwenig Einschraubtiefe hat. 
Reste von Loctite habe ich im Gewinde auch nicht entdecken können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (19. Juni 2013)

Meine Schraube war auch von Anfang an sehr locker. Das habe ich zum Glück bei der initialen "Schraubenkontrolle" vor der ersten Fahrt bemerkt.
--> festgezogen --> seit dem ist sie fest 



HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch alle Schrauben dran?
> 
> Am Wochenende hab ich mal geputzt und dazu das Hinterrad rausgenommen. Dabei ist mir doch gleich mal das Schaltwerk samt Direct Mount Hanger und die Steckachsenaufnahme entgegen geflogen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jole1982 (19. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/schwalbetires/supergravity2014
> 
> STEREO SHPC 650b Action Team Edition - fast & furious!



Das ist sooo geil... Wenn es das im Verkauf geben würde in der Farbe


----------



## Lusio (19. Juni 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Habs bei meinem 650B mit den DT-Swiss Laufrädern auf schlauchlos umgebaut. Hab das YellowTape genutzt und funktioniert wunderbar.
> Ja, die Reifen sitzen sehr stramm, aber passte perfekt.



Hallo deathmetal, 
ich will mein Stereo mit 650B DT-Swiss Laufrädern auch auf Tubeles umbauen, welche Breite vom Yellow Tape hast du benutzt.


----------



## deathmetal (19. Juni 2013)

hi,

das mit 25mm


----------



## Lusio (19. Juni 2013)

Danke, ich hätte jetzt das mit 21 mm bestellt


----------



## deathmetal (20. Juni 2013)

Bitte, mag aber sein, dass das auch passt und reicht.


----------



## 3mo (20. Juni 2013)

25mm kommt mir aber schon recht breit vor. Ich habe 21.5mm Maulweite gemessen. Ist das dann das Notubes Felgenband? Ich möchte nämlich auch noch vor meiner Westalpentour umrüsten...


----------



## Kharne (20. Juni 2013)

Du brauchst Maulweite + ~3mm Felgenband.


----------



## Alkaloid (20. Juni 2013)

HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch alle Schrauben dran?
> 
> Am Wochenende hab ich mal geputzt und dazu das Hinterrad rausgenommen. Dabei ist mir doch gleich mal das Schaltwerk samt Direct Mount Hanger und die Steckachsenaufnahme entgegen geflogen.
> 
> Diese kleine Schraube die das ganze im Ausfallende zusammenhalten soll hat sich schon verabschiedet...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Die Schraube war bei mir auch schon halb draussen als ich nachgeschaut habe und hätte sich wohl demnächst verabschiedet. 
Ich habe sie nun festgezogen und mit etwas Loctite gesichert, scheint sonst wohl nicht recht zu halten.


----------



## Vennbiker (22. Juni 2013)

Alkaloid schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Die Schraube war bei mir auch schon halb draussen als ich nachgeschaut habe und hätte sich wohl demnächst verabschiedet.
> Ich habe sie nun festgezogen und mit etwas Loctite gesichert, scheint sonst wohl nicht recht zu halten.


 
Ich war gestern bei meinem Händler und hab mein neues Cube Stereo HPC 140 Race abgeholt.  Bei der Übergabe sagt er "übrigens, die kleine Schraube da hinten haben wir gesichert, die fällt sonst raus". 

Das gute Stück darf morgen auf seine erste Ausfahrt. So lange muss ich leider noch warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (22. Juni 2013)

habe gerade das Stereo SLT auf einer Tour probegefahren....FCUK geht das ding geil bergauf!!!! Bergab gehören aber schon einige Dinge geändert damits passt (Komponenten). insgesammt aber ein geiles Teil!  Und verdammt leicht!
Der Kumpel hatte keine anderen Pedale dabei und deshalb haben wir die Saint drangeschraubt. Das hat richtig weh getan!!  

p.s.: und 18" passt mir mit 50er vorbau ganz gut!


----------



## matwin22 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie lang der Dämpfer ist wegen der Übersetzung. Kann dazu nicht wirklich was finden. 

Wenn der Dämpfer nur 200mm hat (so wie es auf den Bildern wirkt) muss man den ja bei 90 Kilo und 140mm Federweg schon fast mit 200 PSI fahren.

Kann jemand noch was zum wippenden Hinterbau besonders berauf schreiben, man hört da sehr verschiedene Meinungen?


----------



## schneller Emil (23. Juni 2013)

Einbaulänge laut homepage 216x64 beim 650B bike  und 200x57 beim 29er.
bergauf wippt im trailmodus im sitzen fast nix, im climb-modus sowieso nicht. 
stehend reinhämmern wird wohl zu etwas pumpen führen, ist ja kein lock-out. ist aber kaum bemerkbar.

p.s: der eindruck stammt von einer testfahrt mit dem bike eines kumpels, also keine "langzeiterfahrung"!


----------



## Alkaloid (23. Juni 2013)

Ich kann die (vereinzelten) Aussagen zu wippendem Hinterbau auch nicht nachvollziehen. Fahre mein 29er Stereo nun seit gut 2 Monaten und bin immer wieder begeistert wie gut das Ding bergauf geht für 140 mm Federweg, sogar im Wiegetritt fühlt es sich sehr stabil und straff an. Den Climb-Modus brauche ich dabei eher selten.

Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit relativ wenig Sag (ca. 25%), da die Kennlinie doch ziemlich linear ist, d.h. der Federweg wird gut ausgenutzt. Wenn man mit mehr Sag fahren will und auch grössere Drops macht würde ich über einen Volumenspacer für mehr Progression nachdenken.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, hab am Freitag meine Stereo 650B geholt. Bin 1,88 komme ausm Freeride/DH Sektor und hab mich deswegen für das 18" entschieden. Hoffe das war kein zu großer Fehler aber bei 2850 musste ich zugreifen (neu!)

Alsserings konnte ich es noch nicht im Gelände fahren, nur auf dem Parkplatz weil ich warte noch auch Teile.

Rein kommt:
Reverb Stealth 150
XT Kassette
C.Guide v2.0
evtl Bash oder Rockring
evtl Umbau auf 2-fach

Kette überlege ich noch ob sich das tauschen direkt lohnt.

Ich fahr aufm Freerider auch Tubeless und bin super zufrieden damit, will ich auf dem Stereo auch, allerdings überlege ich noch was ich wegen den Laufrädern mache.

Wollte heute abend das Hinterrad ausspeichen um die Felge zu wiegen, den ich glaube die ist schon recht schwer, selbst wenn das Gewicht okay wäre hätte ich auch AluNippel umgebaut.

Problem ist aber das, nachdem 12 Nippel draußen sind, die Speichenspannung so gering ist das man die Speichen nicht mehr lösen kann da die Speiche einfach mitdreht.

Also werd ich den CSW 2.7 wohl einfach verkaufen.

Ich such was Preis/Leistung günstiges.

Hab an Hope Pro II gedacht mit der Arch EX. Kostet komplett mit Alu Nippel und 15mm Kit 401 Eur.

Wiege 86 kg, denke das ist nix für die Crest vorallem weil ich schon auch ballern will ;-)

Flow ist nix, die Fahr ich am DH'ler brauch ich nicht an der AM Karre, oder was meint ihr?

Andere Ideen? Diese Panacetti klingen auch interessant aber NULL Erfahrungen damit.

Oder doch original CSW fahren?


Gruß


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2013)

ArchEX? Wenne mit der Karre Feldwege abrollen willst klar, aber wenn du das Bike benutzen 
willst ist die schneller hinüber als du Mist sagen kannst. Das Gleiche gilt für den Umbau auf 
2-fach mit Bash, ist einfach ein Muss bei nem Bike in der Federwegskategorie.

Bleib bei der Flow, die scheint dich ja auszuhalten.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. Juni 2013)

Das die Crest mich nicht hält ok, aber die Arch sollte das doch halten. Ich meine die Flow fahr ich im DH..


----------



## Lusio (24. Juni 2013)

Das Problem mit den drehenden Speichen kannst du leicht mit ner Wasserpumpenzange und nen kräftigen Lappen oder ein Stück Gummi den du zwischen Zange und Speiche klemmst lösen zur not geht auch ein Stück Karton


----------



## schneller Emil (25. Juni 2013)

18" bei 188cm ? Na ich bin neugierig!? Erzähl dann mal wies war!
Grüße e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Juni 2013)

Mir kann bei ner jeweils halbstündigen probefahrt von 18 und 20" das 20er zu träge vor. Reach macht ja eh nur 1cm aus. Das 4cm niedrigere Ober Rohr beim 18er kommt einem an verblockten stellen zu gute, ledeglich der cm am steuerrohr wird mir ein bisschen fehlen, eventuell.


----------



## Soldi (25. Juni 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab am Freitag meine Stereo 650B geholt. Bin 1,88 komme ausm Freeride/DH Sektor und hab mich deswegen für das 18" entschieden. Hoffe das war kein zu großer Fehler aber bei 2850 musste ich zugreifen (neu!)
> Alsserings konnte ich es noch nicht im Gelände fahren, nur auf dem Parkplatz weil ich warte noch auch Teile.
> Rein kommt:
> Reverb Stealth 150
> ...


Wenn Du 86Kg wiegst auf Dein Bike wie auf dem Foto bewegst rate ich Dir davon ab auf Leichtbau zu gehen. Hatte ein 2012er Stereo, wiege 89kg und bei mir blieben letztes Jahr Rahmen, Reverb, Sattel einige Speichen und noch ein paar andere Teile auf der Strecke.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Juni 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Wenn Du 86Kg wiegst auf Dein Bike wie auf dem Foto bewegst rate ich Dir davon ab auf Leichtbau zu gehen. Hatte ein 2012er Stereo, wiege 89kg und bei mir blieben letztes Jahr Rahmen, Reverb, Sattel einige Speichen und noch ein paar andere Teile auf der Strecke.



Welches Bild meinst du den?


----------



## Soldi (25. Juni 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Welches Bild meinst du den?


Das beim "Fliegen" in Deinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Juni 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Das beim "Fliegen" in Deinem Fotoalbum!



Ach das Bild ist schon echt alt ;-)

Dafür hab ich nen dirtbike und n freerider. Am dirtbike sind crossmax sx, am Fr hinten flow, vorne halo 4xr (wiegt nur knapp 400g)

Deswegen sollte ne arch ex doch halten...


----------



## Lusio (25. Juni 2013)

Bin auch 1,88  und habe mich für das 20" entschieden.
Habe das Bike ausführlich bei Bullhead am Ochsenkopf in 18" und in 20" getestet. Auf dem 20" fühlte ich mich wohler, durch das tiefe Oberrohr war es auch im Verblockten Ochsenkopf Gelände kein Problem. Das 18" war mir im Verblockten zu eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht konnte er es ja nur mit RH18" zu dem Preis bekommen, dann geht so Mancher einen Kompromiss ein. 

Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei 20" nur unwesentlich länger. Der größere Unterschied liegt da eher beim Sitzrohr. Da das Oberrohr nach hinten hin stark abfällt, ist es auch nicht so problematisch wie zB bei der AMS Reihe. Mit längeren Beinen, könnte es aber bei 18" etwas knapp werden mit einigen Teleskop-Sattelstützen.
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann unbedingt beide Rahmengrößen ausprobieren.


----------



## Memory (25. Juni 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich an einem HPC 160 SL für Gabel und Dämpfer einen Remote Hebel nachrüsten kann?

http://r2-bike.com//FOX-Remote-Hebel-Fernbedienung-CTD_2 

http://r2-bike.com//FOX-CTD-Remote-Upgrade-Kit

Oder ist das bei dem Dämpfer/Gabel nicht möglich?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vielleicht konnte er es ja nur mit RH18" zu dem Preis bekommen, dann geht so Mancher einen Kompromiss ein.
> 
> Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei 20" nur unwesentlich länger. Der größere Unterschied liegt da eher beim Sitzrohr. Da das Oberrohr nach hinten hin stark abfällt, ist es auch nicht so problematisch wie zB bei der AMS Reihe. Mit längeren Beinen, könnte es aber bei 18" etwas knapp werden mit einigen Teleskop-Sattelstützen.
> Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann unbedingt beide Rahmengrößen ausprobieren.




War auch nen Grund, 2850 ist glaube echt okay. Vom Händler neu.


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Memory schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich an einem HPC 160 SL für Gabel und Dämpfer einen Remote Hebel nachrüsten kann?
> 
> http://r2-bike.com//FOX-Remote-Hebel-Fernbedienung-CTD_2
> 
> ...


 

Kann man nur bei der Gabel nachrüsten. Beim Dämpfer nicht, da dort die Aufnahme am Dämpferkopf dafür fehlt.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm


----------



## Lusio (25. Juni 2013)

Das Kit past nicht Das Stereo HPC 160 hat 34'er Tauchrohre und keine 32'er


----------



## Memory (25. Juni 2013)

Danke, Schade!

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Passt wohl, ist für alle Gabel mit CTD nachrüstbar.
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...t--2013-CTD-Remote-Topcap-Interface-Part.html
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-REMOTE-KIT/#3335
Bei dem Remote-Kit fehlt aber noch der Leitungshalter für die Gabelkrone.

*2013 CTD Fork: Converting to Remote*


*820-05-227-KIT Service Set: 2013 Remote Topcap Interface Parts*
*Choose one of two:*

*820-00-881-KIT Service Set:* 2013 CTD Remote Lever, *Dual* Cable, Upper Right/Lower Left
*820-07-041-KIT Service Set:* 2013 CTD Remote Lever, *Single* Cable, Upper Right/Lower Left

*Choose one of three:*

*820-00-204-KIT:* Cable Holder Assy, 1.125" Steerer
*820-00-858-KIT:* Cable Holder Assy, ALL 34-36 1.5 Straight & Taper Steerer
*820-00-278-KIT:* Cable Holder Assy, ALL 32 1.5 Tapered Steerer


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig die clipse am hauptrahmen für 2 Leitungen und möchte gegen einfache tauschen oder verkaufen.


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Brauchst nicht tauschen. Kannst da die Originalen belassen. Halterung losschrauben, den mittleren Clip um 180° versetzen, dann hast eine Halterung für 2 Leitungen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. Juni 2013)

Servus-

ich habe ein 160er Stereo Race.
Nach 3 Monaten den ersten Alu Freilauf zertreten.  Bin ich nicht böse drum- ist halt Leichtbau...
Ich will jetzt meinen Laufradsatz loswerden und vor dem Verkauf einen neuen Freilaufkörper montieren. Welcher passt- bzw. wie ist die Herstellerbezeihnung der Nabe?? Gibts eine Alternative aus Stahl??

Weiß jemand, ob der 340er Freilauf passt? Den Gäbe es soweit ich weiß auch aus einer Stahllegierung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2013)

DT Swiss DT350 Straigtpull. Da gibt es nur den Alu-Freilauf.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=332


----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2013)

Hau mal deine Händler an, nach 3 Monaten kann das nicht sein.


----------



## frichte1 (28. Juni 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon eine Kettenführung (und ich rede nicht vom C-Guide) ans Stereo gebaut? Wenn ja welche und wie?


----------



## Kharne (28. Juni 2013)

Pressfit Tretlager + keine ISCG Aufnahme -> Es geht nur ne C-Guide. Willst du ein 160mm Bike fürs Grobe bist du beim Stereo falsch.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (28. Juni 2013)

Hab vom Race mal die Felge gewogen, 560g ist schon happig. Ne Flow wiegt wohl 510-520...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (28. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Pressfit Tretlager + keine ISCG Aufnahme -> Es geht nur ne C-Guide. Willst du ein 160mm Bike fürs Grobe bist du beim Stereo falsch.


 

Für dich vielleicht. Das Cube Action Team zeigt, dass man damit Enduro fahren kann. Sehr erfolgreich sogar.
https://www.facebook.com/CubeActionTeam


----------



## TiSpOkEs (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch auf das Stereo gestoßen weil ich ein Team Fahrer im Park damit gesehen hab.

Außerdem kann es auch bei steilen passagen stellen geben wo ein Bash von vorteil wäre, an sich wäre mir aber ein bash am rahmen lieber, fällt beim stereo wohl aus, vergessen auf iscq zu schaun beim kaufen, schade


----------



## Grins3katze (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Stereos 29er Race. Fahr seit ca. 2 Monate. Ich hab gerade einen Alpencross hinter mir.

 Bei mir hat sich die Achse meines Hinterrads verabschiedet. Genau in der Mitte durchgebrochen. (Sun Ringlé Radium X12).
Als ich mein Fahrrad im Auto packen wollte und das Hinterrad ausgebaut habe ist mir Freilauf + Kassette und ½ Achse entgegen gekommen.

Mein bike ist gerade beim Händler der sich genau anschauen möchte warum der Hinterradachse in 2 Teile liegt.

PS: Diese kleine Schraube die das Ganze im Ausfallende zusammenhalten soll hat sich bei mir auch schon verabschiedet.

 Sorry für approximative Rechtschreibung  & Grammatik. Bin Franzose.
LG - Chris


----------



## Kharne (29. Juni 2013)

Keine Panik, du schreibst besser als der Grossteil der Leute hier 

Was ist gebrochen? Die Achse in der Nabe oder die X12 Steckachse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (29. Juni 2013)

Die Achse in der Nabe ist gebrochen... das ganze hielt zusammen nur duch die X12 Steckachse


----------



## Vincy (29. Juni 2013)

Das passiert bei den Sun Ringlé des Öfteren. Versuch da lieber einen anderen LRS zu bekommen.


----------



## Kharne (29. Juni 2013)

Bin mal gespannt was Cube da sagt, mir wollte sie den LRS nicht austauschen, hab nur das 
Angebot bekommen ein neues HR fÃ¼r 180â¬ als *Crash Replacement* nehmen zu kÃ¶nnen... (Anderer 
LRS, anderes Bike, trotzdem)


----------



## Vincy (29. Juni 2013)

Er hat Garantie bzw Gewährleistung darauf, da müssen die den reparieren bzw ersetzen. Sofern da kein Eigenverschulden des Bikers nachgewiesen wird (zB Sturz).


----------



## TiSpOkEs (29. Juni 2013)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Sorry für approximative Rechtschreibung  & Grammatik. Bin Franzose.
> LG - Chris




Hey du Franzose ;-) Über deine Rechtschreibung und GRammatik kann man echt nicht sagen.

So zum eigentlichen.


Also ich weiß nicht wie gut du dich mit deutschen Gesetzten auskennst, aber hier eine kleine Auffrischung

Garantie:
Gibt der Hersteller direkt und freiwillig, er legt aber die Grenzen der Garantie fest.

Gewährleistung:
Gibt der Hersteller aufgrund Gesetzte vom Staat Deutschland. Die Dauer beträgt 24 Monate.
Jetzt das wichtigste...Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum ist der HERSTELLER in der Beweispflicht. Er muss also beweisen das der Mangel am Material beim Erwerb nicht bestand. In deinem Beispiel, muss also Cube oder Sun Ringle bzw. dir dein Verkäufer beweisen das es kein Materialfehler war sondern Eigenverschulden.

Ab dem 7. Monat gilt die Beweislastumkehr. Ab hier müsstest du dem Hersteller beweisen das der Materialfehler vorlag aber innerhalb der 6 Monate keine Auswirkungen hatte weil...
Viel Spaß dabei. Die meisten Firmen sind da kulant, soll aber auch andere geben, wie in deinem Fall.

Würde also gern sehn wie Cube oder Sun Ringle beweisen will das es kein Materialfehler war.

Mir ist mein 7 Wochen jungen Reserve Trail Seeker 2.0 am kleinen 2 - 3 m Drop direkt an der Achse gebrochen, gab ohne Probleme ein neues Paar vom Verkäufer.


Quelle:
Lehre zum Einzelhandelskaufmann und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewährleistung


Gruß


----------



## Kharne (29. Juni 2013)

Gewährleistung gibt der Händler, nicht vergessen  Bei mir war die leider grade soo rum und 
Cube war der Meinung mir das LR nicht ersetzen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. Juni 2013)

Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt und ist geltendmachend gegenüber dem Verkäufer. Falls da nicht mehr möglich, dann beim Hersteller (zB Produkthaftung).
Der erste Ansprechpartner ist auch immer der Verkäufer, da er der Vertragspartner ist, nicht der Hersteller!


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Juni 2013)

Mal sehen, ich soll mein Stereo Montag wieder abholen, neue LR war ausgeschlossen aber die Achse sollte ersetzt werden.

Hab auch schon überlegt mir besseren bzw. stabileren LRS zu kaufen. 

Danke


----------



## schneller Emil (1. Juli 2013)

Noch 2 Tage!!!!! Dann ist Weihnachten!!!


----------



## petermonty (1. Juli 2013)

A STEREO SUPER HPC 29"  broken!!!and the bike have 3 months


----------



## schneller Emil (1. Juli 2013)

welche stelle ist das? kanns nicht zuordnen.
da hätt ich jetzt gerne ein photo mit etwas mehr übersicht.


----------



## petermonty (1. Juli 2013)

Schrunde??​


----------



## schneller Emil (1. Juli 2013)

ahh!  Kettenstrebe! (chainstay)  poor guy!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. Juli 2013)

what happend? crash? big jump? chainsuck? did it gave a loud crack?

rip :-(


----------



## petermonty (1. Juli 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> what happend? crash? big jump? chainsuck? did it gave a loud crack?
> 
> rip :-(




no, a simple riding by the mountain


----------



## petermonty (1. Juli 2013)

I am waiting 3months by the warranty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (2. Juli 2013)

Soviel zum Thema das Rad hält bei Teamfahrern... Etwas runterscrollen, gebrochene Strebe von Nico Lau.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Enduro-World-Series-Round-Two-Val-DAllos-Sunday-Racing.html


----------



## petermonty (2. Juli 2013)

yes I saw


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. Juli 2013)

So hier meins, fehlt noch das Shadow+ schalt Werk, ist wohl eins der ersten, die kamen noch ohne.  Bekomme ich aber von cube.

13,0 Kg ohne Tacho. 

Vorne noch Tubeless und Alu nippel als nächstes.
hinten schon umgebaut. Sattel evtl

Umbauten
 Alu nippel hinten
 Tubeless hinten
Reverb stealth 150
 c.guide v2
 XT Kassette 

18", bin 1,88, leer 87Kg


----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2013)

Du zerlegst den LRS nur um Alunippel einzubauen? Ok...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du zerlegst den LRS nur um Alunippel einzubauen? Ok...



Hatte ihn zerlegt zum wiegen. Und nur nippel wechseln geht sonst ja schnell


----------



## CheapTrick (2. Juli 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Hatte ihn zerlegt zum wiegen. Und nur nippel wechseln geht sonst ja schnell



Was natürlich gleich die nächste Frage aufwirft: Du zerlegst den Laufradsatz nur um ihn zu wiegen? 






Was ist denn dabei rausgekommen?


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Hab vom Race mal die Felge gewogen,* 560g* ist schon happig. Ne Flow wiegt wohl 510-520...


 
Hat er schon erwähnt.


----------



## CheapTrick (2. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hat er schon erwähnt.




ups, das hab ich wohl überlesen, danke! 

Habe gestern für mein Stereo 29er mal ein neues Hinterrad geordert, das radium ist ja auch sack-schwer!
N-Light Evo, DT Revolution und Pacenti TL 28, sollte theoretisch 350 Gramm bringen und mit dem Tausch auf die XT Kasette in Summe 0,5 Kg und damit mein Bike endlich unter 13 Kilo bringen


----------



## 3mo (2. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte jetzt auf Tubeless umbauen, welchen Teile habt ihr für einen Tubeless bei der 650B Version verwendet?

Notubes Yellow Tape
Notubes Tubeless Ventil
Dichtmittel

Reicht das oder braucht man da noch dieses Gummiband mit integriertem Ventil?
http://www.notubes.com/Rhyno-Lite-Rim-Strip-P104C13.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2013)

Leuts 560 Gramm für ne 650B Felge. Heißt ~500 Gramm wenns ne 26" Felge wär. Das ist echt 
ok, soll ja ein Enduro sein, keine aufgeblasene CC Möhre. Die Pacenti ist zu dünn, wenn du 
das Bike auch nutzen willst.
Und was Actionsports so raushaut ist echt unter aller Sau eingespeicht, halt nen Kasten 
Bier für nen Kumpel bereit der dir den LRS auszentriert.


----------



## CheapTrick (2. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Leuts 560 Gramm für ne 650B Felge. Heißt ~500 Gramm wenns ne 26" Felge wär. Das ist echt
> ok, soll ja ein Enduro sein, keine aufgeblasene CC Möhre. Die Pacenti ist zu dünn, wenn du
> das Bike auch nutzen willst.
> Und was Actionsports so raushaut ist echt unter aller Sau eingespeicht, halt nen Kasten
> Bier für nen Kumpel bereit der dir den LRS auszentriert.



Hatte mir schonmal ein VR von Actionsports machen lassen, läuft immer noch wie eine 1, bin da eigentlich sehr zufrieden gewesen 

Klar, die Pacenti ist schon am Limit was das Gewicht angeht, aber ich bringe auch fahrfertig nur 75 Kg auf die Waage und gehe ganz krassen Sachen und Drops >1m (aus Rücksicht auf meine alten Knochen) konsequent aus dem Weg 

Von daher bin ich optimistisch, dass die hält...werde aber noch ein paar Wochen hier mal berichten!


----------



## CheapTrick (2. Juli 2013)

3mo schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auf Tubeless umbauen, welchen Teile habt ihr für einen Tubeless bei der 650B Version verwendet?
> 
> Notubes Yellow Tape
> Notubes Tubeless Ventil
> ...




Yellow Tape, Dichtmilch und Ventil reicht!


----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte schon mehrere Laufräder von denen in den Finger, allesamt nicht gut gemacht (freundlich formuliert)


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Leuts 560 Gramm für ne 650B Felge. Heißt ~500 Gramm wenns ne 26" Felge wär. Das ist echt
> ok, soll ja ein Enduro sein, keine aufgeblasene CC Möhre. Die Pacenti ist zu dünn, wenn du
> das Bike auch nutzen willst.
> Und was Actionsports so raushaut ist echt unter aller Sau eingespeicht, halt nen Kasten
> Bier für nen Kumpel bereit der dir den LRS auszentriert.



ja ist klar.

Nochmal mein aktuelles Lieblings Beispiel
Flow 26 490g
Flow 650b 510g
Und die Felge ist für DH frei gegeben und top für Tubeless.
Also 560 ist lächerlich schwer für AM, meiner Meinung


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Tubeless Varianten bisher:

26" halo 4xr, gorillatape , zerschnittener av schlauch fürs Ventil, stans bzw Schwalbe Milch, highroller2 dh
26" halo 4xr wie oben aber mit rimstrip (gummiband) zusätzlich
26" flow ex, aufgebohrt auf av, Ventil, yellowtape bzw tesa 4289, Milch (eh super bei der Felge da niedrigere Flanke) und auch highroller dh
27,5" csw2.7, yellow, Milch, Sv Schlauch Ventil, hans dampf falt tlr
26" crossmax sx, mavic Sv Ventil, kenda small block eight 1.9 falt

highroller sind jeweils nicht Tubeless version

Bei allen normalen Felgen finde ich ein rimstrip sinnvoll, macht aber den gewichtsvorteil weg, gibt ja aber noch andere Vorteile

Bei den ztr Felgen ist dieser imho überflüssig, gibt's aber auch spezielle dafür (sind um einiges dünner und der Felge angepasst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. Juli 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Was natürlich gleich die nächste Frage aufwirft: Du zerlegst den Laufradsatz nur um ihn zu wiegen?
> 
> Was ist denn dabei rausgekommen?



Sorry das ich noch nen 3. Post schreibe , am Handy geht's nicht viel besser.

Also ja, 560 war gerade so, mit murren, akzeptabel um nicht direkt nen neuen LRS zu kaufen.

Csw 2.7 hr 142x12
Felge 560
nippel messing 26
Nippel alu 9
Speichen 179
nabe 267


----------



## schneller Emil (3. Juli 2013)

Nur ein Handy-pic


----------



## schneller Emil (4. Juli 2013)

soooo.... heute gleich mal die erste ausfahrt absolviert!.....
.....also 18" passt mir mit 172cm größe und 82cm schrittlänge mit 5cm vorbau echt gut!....
.....bergauf und bergab echt positiv überrascht...
.....bisher bin ich eher ein 27,5" kritiker gewesen (wozu noch eine größe? den unterschied merkt man eh kaum!....), aber jetzt: echt besseres überrollverhalten, guter kurvengrip.....
...mag schwalbe sonst gar nicht (eher maxxis oder conti), aber auch hier: guter grip auch auf nassem, guter rollwiderstand (1,7bar), insgesamt guter erster eindruck...
...federung auch gut, besser als die 32er talas, trotzdem mag ich meine marzocchi noch mehr!...
insgesamt tolles gesamtpaket!!!

... ABER WAS UM HIMMELS WILLEN HAT SICH CUBE BEI EINER SATTELROHRLÄNGE VON 47 CM BEI EINEM M-RAHMEN GEDACHT ???????????
  

im prinzip geht sichs aus, aber ich merke schon dass mir im vgl. zu meinen anderen bikes ca. 2-3cm freiheit bergab fehlen. werd mich sicher dran gewöhnen, 
ABER: in zeiten von versenkbaren 150mm sattelstützen ist das echt nicht notwendig/sinnvoll!!!!!


----------



## Vincy (5. Juli 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug. *Cube* *Stereo 650b Race* RH18" 










http://abload.de/image.php?img=race1bvxss1.jpg


----------



## deathmetal (5. Juli 2013)

Mit der neuen Pike siehts auch noch ne Ecke besser aus! 

Wie fährt sich die Pike im ersten Test gegenüber der Fox?


----------



## Lusio (5. Juli 2013)

Mein neues Stereo








Umgestellt auf Tubeles
mit Race Face Crank Boot
MixMaster Schellen um den Lenker aufzuräumen
203 er Scheibe vorne 
Gewicht 13,00 kg mit allen anbauteilen ohne Flasche in 20 Zoll


----------



## karboneum (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade neu im Forum angemeldet, weil ich Hilfe brauche. Ich werde mich noch extra im Forum vorstellen. Ich will auch ein Stereo, am liebsten heute, nur welches / welche Größe?

Gefahren bin ich 140 Race im leichten bis mittleren Gelände und das 160 Race bei Regen auf dem Parkplatz, beide in 20". Vom 29er war ich positiv überrascht, hätte es mir aber noch eine Spur wendiger/handlicher auf verwinkelten Pfaden  gewünscht. Das Vorderrad würde ich gerne etwas leichter lüpfen können.
Das 160er ist verspielter sonst kann ich nicht wirklich urteilen.
Ist der 18"-Rahmen gegenüber 20" spürbar wendiger? Der Radstand wird ja 13mm kürzer.
Mich interessieren die SL Versionen. Vorbaulängen und Lenkerbreite sind ja auch modellabhängig.
Wie komme ich jeweils mit der Länge der Reverb zurecht?
Wird es mit den Knien und Lenker eng? Der Händler meinte das aber er will ja das 20" verkaufen.

Ich bin männlich  ca. 183 groß, mit Schrittlänge 86 cm, 75kg und will wegen Rückenproblemen eine eher aufrechte Sitzposition, evtl. Raiserlenker nachrüsten.
Je nach Rahmenhöhenberechnung lande ich bei 19 - 19,5". Die Stereorahmen sind eigentlich größer als angegeben:
18" -> 18,5" (471mm)
20" -> 20,3" (515mm)

Ich liege in der Mitte. Für meine Körpergröße ist die Schrittlänge wohl unter Durchschnitt.

In den letzten Jahren bin ich kaum in die Berge gekommen willl aber wieder öfter. Realistisch gesehen werde ich 75% Feldwege, 15% Waldwege "mit Anspruch" (schlammig, verfüllt mit Bauschutt, wurzelbespickt, steil) und 10% Alpen bis Gardasee fahren. Touren und Feierabendrunden von 10 - 60 km.

Ich tendiere zum 140er aus Vernunft bezüglich Einsatzbereich aber das 160 SL würde ich spürbar günstiger als das 140 SL bekommen.

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein Roman geworden.
Darf ich euch um eure Meinung und Erfahrungen bitten?
Lohnt sich der Weg zum Cube-Testcenter am Ochsenkopf?

Grüße
karboneum


----------



## 3mo (5. Juli 2013)

Wenn dir das etwas hilft, ich habe ein 160er in 20" bei 183cm Körpergrösse und 88cm Schrittlänge.
Mir passt die Grösse sehr gut, ein kleineres möchte ich nicht. Ich finde die Geometrie eher Allmountain-lastig als "Freeridig" was heisst dass es verdammt gut mit dem 80mm (?) Vorbau bergauf geht und immer noch sehr gut bergab. Die Sattelstütze habe ich gekürzt weil man sie nicht komplett versenken konnte.


----------



## Lusio (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich war mir auch unsicher und bin an den Ochsenkopf gefahren.
Ich hab mich bei 188 un 88 Schritlänge für das 20" entschieden, mir hat der Ochsenkopf geholfen. Das 160 SL zieht auf Feldwegen wahnsinnig nach vorne, deutlich besser als mein altes Stereo. Das 140 SL kam für mich nie in Frage.
Ich fahre Tubeles mit relativ wenig Luft, so bügle ich die kleinen unebenheiten weg.
Gruß
Lusio


----------



## Vincy (5. Juli 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mit der neuen Pike siehts auch noch ne Ecke besser aus!
> 
> Wie fährt sich die Pike im ersten Test gegenüber der Fox?


 
Habe ich die Fox34 Talas gleich rausgeschmissen. Die ist 300g schwerer als die Pike 650b DPAir! Die Deore Kassette auch raus und stattdessen eine XT (-130g). 
Sattel Selle Italia XR gegen einen SLR eingetauscht(-100g). Das zusammen hat schon eine Gewichtsreduzierung von 530g gebracht. 

Habe das Bike erst heute bekommen, daher noch nicht gefahren.
Beim kurzen Funktionstest war das Ansprechverhalten der Pike aber deutlicher sensibler.
Die Dämpfungsvertellung ist da etwas schwergängig. Läßt bei sich Fahrt schlecht verstellen. Hoffe, dass es mit der Zeit leichtgängiger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HELLNAGEL (5. Juli 2013)

Servus Karboneum,

ich hab das 140er Race in 20" und bin 1,84m mit Schrittlänge 89cm.
Wie du schon sagst, es könnte etwas wendiger sein. Andererseits ist das Rad halt recht gut auf der Spur zu halten. Und mit ein bissl Eingewöhnung kriegt man das Bike mit dem Lenker im Bahnschrankenformat auch gut um die Ecke. 
Mit dem Lenker komme ich definitiv an die Knie in ganz engen Kurven.
Die Sitzposition finde ich super aufrecht und entspannt, ohne das ich das Gefühl habe auf nem Hollandrad zu sitzen. Ich habe auch ziemliche Rückenprobleme und schon mehrere OPs hinter mir. Als Krankenfahrstuhl taugt das Stereo definitiv.  
Kann damit gut Wurzeltrails und kleinere Sprünge fahren, ohne das ich mich am nächsten Tag nicht mehr bewegen kann.
Mit meinem alten Stumpjumper habe ich auf Teer schon Probleme mit der Sitzposition bekommen und mittlerweile hab ich mit dem Stereo doch schon wieder ca 400km und 8000hm runter.

Bin auch das 650B gefahren, auch in 20". Ist definitiv etwas agiler, aber das 29er hat mich mehr überzeugt bzgl meiner Gesundheit. War einfach angenehmer für den Rücken. Das bügelt kleine Unebenheiten einfach mehr weg.


----------



## karboneum (6. Juli 2013)

Danke, für die schnellen Antworten. Ihr habt mir schon ein gutes Stück weitergeholfen. Übernachtung am Ochsenkopf ist gebucht, in zwei Wochen. Nur ob ich bis dahin warten kann?
 @3mo: Die Reverb gekürzt (geht das ) oder eine normale Sattelstütze?


----------



## deathmetal (6. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Habe ich die Fox34 Talas gleich rausgeschmissen. Die ist 300g schwerer als die Pike 650b DPAir! Die Deore Kassette auch raus und stattdessen eine XT (-130g).
> Sattel Selle Italia XR gegen einen SLR eingetauscht(-100g). Das zusammen hat schon eine Gewichtsreduzierung von 530g gebracht.
> 
> Habe das Bike erst heute bekommen, daher noch nicht gefahren.
> ...



300g, das is n Wort. 
Alles was nicht XT war, flog bei mir auch raus. Ist eigentlich schon bitter, das man bei dem Preis nur ne Deore Kassette bekommt. 

Dann auf jeden Fall noch viel Spaß damit


----------



## --HANK-- (6. Juli 2013)

Servus karboneum! 

Also ich war auch der festen Überzeugung mir das neue Stereo in 29 zu holen! Bin dann beide Probegefahren und anschließend war für mich sofor4 klar, dass es das 650b wird. Das Teil ist einfach grandios! Rollt Super, bergauf sowie bergab ein Hit! Und vor allem, wie schon erwähnt, die Wendigkeit. Auf Trails etc. einfach Super. Bin 1,86 und habe das 20" ... Aber was rede ich da - Fahr beide Probe und du wirst sehen, welches dir besser taugt. Ich habe das Race, was ich wirklich bemängel, ist vorallem die Kassette und die Formula rc tune Bremse. Beide gegen XT getauscht  jetzt alles guuuut  also Ride on! Beim stereo machst du sicher nix falsch... 

Grüße 






karboneum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich gerade neu im Forum angemeldet, weil ich Hilfe brauche. Ich werde mich noch extra im Forum vorstellen. Ich will auch ein Stereo, am liebsten heute, nur welches / welche Größe?
> 
> ...


----------



## CheapTrick (7. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug. *Cube* *Stereo 650b Race* RH18"



Schaut gut aus, vor allem die Pike steht dem Stereo gut! 
Ich liebäugl ja auch mit der Pike für mein 140er...aber meine auf Coil umgebaute Revelation funktioniert einfach zu gut um mir die 700 zu rechtfertigen


----------



## luca 2002 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo
da ich den 29` 140er Rahmen in L/20 Zoll für Alpencross/Marathon verwenden würde, wollte ich mal fragen ob man auch 0,7 oder 0,8 Liter Flaschen in den Rahmen rein bekommt. 
Grüße Michael


----------



## CheapTrick (8. Juli 2013)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich den 29` 140er Rahmen in L/20 Zoll für Alpencross/Marathon verwenden würde, wollte ich mal fragen ob man auch 0,7 oder 0,8 Liter Flaschen in den Rahmen rein bekommt.
> Grüße Michael



Beim 18"er passen nur 0,5 rein. Beim 20" müsste es gehen, aber ein Flaschenhalter wo man die Flaschen seitlich entnehmen kann ist auf jeden fall zu empfehlen!


----------



## BergFarben (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ein 20" SL, 0.7 Flasche passt prinzipiell schon rein. Allerdings ist das ein ziemliches Gefummel. Seitliche Entnahme ist schon deutlich geschickter, ja.

Ich hab im Moment trotzdem noch ein wenig bedenken, da der Flaschekopf schon oefters gegen das Oberrohr schlaegt. Aber gibt ja unterschiedlich lange Flaschen.


----------



## HELLNAGEL (9. Juli 2013)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich den 29` 140er Rahmen in L/20 Zoll für Alpencross/Marathon verwenden würde, wollte ich mal fragen ob man auch 0,7 oder 0,8 Liter Flaschen in den Rahmen rein bekommt.
> Grüße Michael



Geht ... siehe Bild. 20" mit 0,8l Flasche.
Viel Platz ist aber nimmer. Zwischen Dämpfer und Flasche geht keine Hand mehr, zwischen Rahmen und Flasche oben kriegst grad noch so ne Hand durch. Seitlicher Flaschenhalter ist empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
Danke für Eure Info zum Einsatz eines Flaschenhalters. Das sieht doch deutlich besser aus als ich befürchtet habe und macht das Stereo richtig interesant. 
VG Michael


----------



## karboneum (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
nochmal Danke für die Beratung hier. Auch der support von Cube hat mich gut beraten. Mit viel telefonieren habe ich einen Händler gefunden der alle Stereo-Varianten hat. Ebenso die Erkenntnis dass das SL häufig ausverkauft ist und bei Cube nicht mehr lieferbar. Also dem Chef Urlaub herausgeleiert und ab zur Probefahrt...
Der 18" Rahmen war kaum wendiger als 20" aber die Arme zu eng am Körper. Im Vergleich zwischen 140er und 160er hat für meine Zwecke das 29er gewonnen. Kurz gesagt mehr Vorteile als Nachteile gegenüber 650B und ich war mir bis vor zwei Wochen sicher ein 650B-Bike zu kaufen. So bin ich überhaupt auf das Stereo gekommen.
An den Ochsenkopf fahr ich halt jetzt mit dem eigenen  Stereo 140 SL.
Der Preis war zu gut. Da ich noch Änderungswünsche hatte kann ich es aber erst am Wochenende holen. 
Ich mach dann mal ein Foto ...


----------



## BergFarben (10. Juli 2013)

Sehr schick. Was hast denn noch geaendert?

Ich hab an meines die obligatorische XT Kassette geschraubt und den Hans Dampf auf Tubeless geruestet. Den Lenker werd ich demnaechst wohl noch etwas kuerzen...

Ohne Pedale kam ich dann bei 20" auf 12.9kg. Eigentlich haette ich lieber NobbyNic gehabt, das haette nochmal ~300gr gegeben. Ansonsten wuesste ich jetzt auch nichts mehr, was man so ohne weiteres noch upgraden koennte


----------



## schneller Emil (12. Juli 2013)

Hmmm?!
Geht sich im 18" ein cane creek DB Air CS aus? 
Wird wahrscheinlich im tretlagerbereich am sitzrohr zu eng?!


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2013)

Da ist zu wenig Freiraum.


----------



## karboneum (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hier die Infos zu den Änderungen am guten Stück (140SL 20"):


XT Kassette
22er Kettenblatt
203 mm Disc vorne
Dartmoor Flatpedals
Cube Flaschenhalter (0,7 l passt)
Klingel
Sigma BC2209
Ergon GA1 Evo
Lampenhalterung Eigenbau (11W LED, abnehmbar)
Gewicht ?

Dazu habe ich mir noch FiveTen-Schuhe gekauft. Die dicken Dinger sind noch ungewohnt, bin 15 Jahre nur SPD gefahren. 

Die Bremse konnte ich noch nicht richtig testen, weil ich nicht mehr bremse  einfach Vollgas runter. Eine echte Steigerung zu meinem alten Fully. Dabei fallen mir mittlerweile die klassischen 29er-Nachteile nicht mehr auf. Stereo = Spaß
Die Sitzposition ist noch nicht perfekt. Mittelfristig gibt es eine Änderung an Vorbau / Lenker.



Mit welchem Luftdruck seit ihr auf den 29ern unterwegs?
Kürzt ihr Carbonlenker selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alkaloid (18. Juli 2013)

So, nach knapp 2 Monaten mit dem 29er Stereo und rund 10'000 Höhenmetern (inkl. erster Alpentour) wieder mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich bin nach wie vor von den Allrounderqualitäten schwer beeindruckt. In einem Satz ausgerückt: Man fährt mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht bergauf und mit einem breiten Grinsen wieder runter, für mich das nahezu perfekte Allmountain-Bike.

Obwohl ich zu Beginn skeptisch war, habe ich den Umstieg auf ein 29er nicht bereut, im Gegenteil. Die typischen 29er Vorteile wie souveräne Überrolleigenschaften in ruppigem Gelände, phänomenale Traktion und Laufruhe verbinden sich im Stereo mit einer erstaunlichen Wendigkeit und Effizienz, so dass die 29er Nachteile sehr gut kaschiert werden und nach kurzer Gewöhnungszeit kaum mehr negativ auffallen.

Was besser sein könnte (und schon von anderen bemängelt wurde) ist das Ansprechverhalten der Fox Talas. Trotzdem war ich bei längeren steilen Anstiegen froh um die Absenkfunktion. Man kommt zwar auch ohne überall rauf, mit Absenkung ist die Sitzposition aber einfach bequemer in steilen Rampen. Und wenn man mit wenig Luftdruck fährt werden die kleinen Schläge sowieso durch die Reifen weggedämpft.

Die relativ schweren (gewogen 2230 g) und schmalen (20 mm) Sun Ringlé Laufräder von meinem Stereo 140 Race haben mich von Anfang weg etwas gestört, mehr im Kopf als in den Beinen  Das leichte, stabile Stereo hat einfach entsprechende Laufräder verdient!
Deshalb habe ich mich nach einem leichteren und breiteren LRS umgesehen. Zuerst wollte ich ja etwas ganz Leichtes à la ZTR Arch EX oder Placenti TL28 Felgen in der 450 g Klasse. Schliesslich hat dann aber doch die Vernunft zu Gunsten von mehr Stabilität für meine 82 kg Kampfgewicht obsiegt und ich habe mich für einen LRS mit der bewährten ZTR Flow EX Felge, Novatec Naben und DTSwiss Supercomp Speichen entschieden. Wie ihr seht, steht der neue LRS dem Stereo ausgesprochen gut:






Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich noch die schwere Deore Kassette rausgeschmissen und durch die ~100 g leichtere SLX ersetzt. Zusammen mit dem LRS (1890 g) habe ich also etwa ein Pfund an rotierender, ungefederter Masse abgespeckt. Ob das Stereo damit noch besser vorwärts geht, sollte ich dann in ein paar Wochen sagen können. Schon rein psychologisch müsste es nun einiges schneller sein 
Gewicht fahrfertig beträgt nun ca. 13.5 kg.

Die originalen SunRinglé Naben haben übrigens einen Freilaufkörper aus Stahl. Da ist also nicht zu befürchten, dass sich die Ritzel der spiderlosen Deore Kassette in den Freilaufkörper fressen, wie zu Beginn dieses Threads für Naben mit Alu-Freilaufkörper diskutiert wurde.



karboneum schrieb:


> Mit welchem Luftdruck seit ihr auf den 29ern unterwegs?


Ich habe mich kontinuierlich bis auf 1.5/1.7 bar v/h runtergetastet, bisher ohne Snakebite, obwohl ich (noch) mit den Light-Schläuchen fahre. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei meinem Gewicht so wenig Druck geht. Den genialen Grip muss man einfach erlebt haben. Irgendwann werde ich mit den Notubes Felgen dann wohl noch Tubeless ausprobieren müssen...


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2013)

Bei deinem Gewicht geht noch deutlich weniger mit den Felgen  Latexschläuche rein und 
es geht noch weniger, dann musst du halt jeden Tag nachpumpen...


----------



## Capic Biker (19. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute, 
frage vermisst jemand die 26 zoll Räder am Stereo ?
Will mir auch eins zulegen und weis nicht ob die 650b was für mich sind,
fahre richtung Enduro bis hin ganz leichten Freeride.
Für Bikepark hab ich ein paar Downhiller daheimstehn


----------



## Soldi (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
nach meinen Erfahrungen aus Touren mit 29"-Fahrern wollte ich beim Umstieg auf jeden Fall keinen 29" Laufradsatz und hatte mir das mit den 650b auch lange überlegt (meine Bikes müssen mit mir oft durch kniffige Trails und dürfen auch mal härtere Passagen meistern). Gerade in verwinkelten Passagen könnten die 29" Laufräder für meine Verhältnisse deutlich und die 650b etwas mehr direkter sein. Das ist aber auch das Einzige. Die größeren Laufräder laufen auf jeden Fall besser ab. Eine Frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob 650b nicht irgendwann mal vom Markt verschwindet!
Viel Erfolg beim Kauf, Du wirst Freude haben!
Gruss Soldi



Capic Biker schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> frage vermisst jemand die 26 zoll Räder am Stereo ?
> Will mir auch eins zulegen und weis nicht ob die 650b was für mich sind,
> fahre richtung Enduro bis hin ganz leichten Freeride.
> Für Bikepark hab ich ein paar Downhiller daheimstehn


----------



## Capic Biker (19. Juli 2013)

Danke Soldi,
also 29 kommen nicht in frage für mich 
Ich glaub nicht das die 650B vom Markt verschwinden.
Aber wird sich zeigen. 

Vielleicht bekomm ich noch paar mehr Fahreindrücke von Stereo 650B Fahrern, mit den Touren die sie so fahren damit.


----------



## deathmetal (19. Juli 2013)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Danke Soldi,
> also 29 kommen nicht in frage für mich
> Ich glaub nicht das die 650B vom Markt verschwinden.
> Aber wird sich zeigen.
> ...



Sers,

denke auch nicht das 650B vom Markt verschwindet. Wenn man sieht, wie Hersteller ihre Palette weg von 26" hin zu 650B hin ausrichten. Weiterhin sind die Unterschiede ja nicht sooo groß, dadurch kaum Nachteile und doch ein paar Vorteile und das ist doch gut so. 

Fahre selbst das 650B Stereo und ein Reaction mit 650B LRS und mir gefällt es super. Bisher alles besser Fahrbar als mit meinem 26" (allerdings ein Ghost AMR+ mit 140mm bzw. das Reaction als 26"). Wendigkeit, Bergauf sowie Bergab alles wunderbar. Sehe keinen Nachteil!
Touren fahre ich in den Alpen oder am Gardase (mit dem Stereo), Marathon in den Alpen (mit dem Reaction). Mehrere tausend Hm sind kein Problem, technische Abfahrten auch nicht. 
Finde das 650B Konzept einfach gut, bergauf brauch ich keine ultra kleine Übersetzung um noch hoch zu kommen (gegenüber 29") und habe trotzdem mehr Gripp, bergab ist es wenidiger und trotzdem sicherer als 26".


----------



## karboneum (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich kann alkaloid nur zustimmen. Das Stereo ist super. Endlich hatte ich Gelegenheit zur Feuertaufe. Nach zwei Tagen am Ochsenkopf ist 29er schon normal geworden und ich genieße die Vorteile ohne mich über Nachteile ärgern zu müssen. An meiner Kondition muss ich noch arbeiten darum gabs auch etwas Lift Unterstützung. Aber bergab auf den Trails war ich so begeistert. Das Grinsen steht mir immer noch im Gesicht.
Mein altes Ghost-Fully kommt mir schon voll unnatürlich vor.

Gefahren bin ich da noch mit 2 bar, um keine Durchschläge zu riskieren, Tendenz fallend. Grip war sehr gut und wird noch besser.
Die ersten Gebrauchsspuren sind auch schon dran, da wird man nicht mehr mit einem "Eisdielenradler" verwechselt. 
Kleine Kritikpunkte gibt´s allerdings. Die Aluplatte an der Kettenstrebe hatte sich vorne gelöst und hätte sich leicht an den Kettenblättern verklemmen können. Das Ergebnis ist dann das Gegenteil von Rahmenschutz. Die dünne Strebe über dem Hinterrad bekommt viele Steine ab weil die Hans Dampf kleine Steine im Profil mitnehmen. Hier sind schon ordentliche Steinschläge vorhanden. Geplant ist eine dünnne Carbonplatte davor.


----------



## kaile81 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls seid kurzen stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 140 Race.
Bisher lief alles super, allerdings musste ich heute ein Klappern im Hinterbau feststellen. 
Dies war auf radiales Spiel im unteren Dämpferlager zurückzuführen. Durch Öffnen und Schließen der Schraubverbindung lies sich dies recht einfach beheben. Allerdings war die Verschraubung vorher auch fest. Im Grunde hab ich beide Schrauben lediglich an eine andere Position gedreht und wieder befestigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Lösung nur kurzfristig funktioniert und das Spiel wieder auftritt.
Kennt jemand das Problem und kann Näheres dazu berichten?
Gibt es iregendwo eine aktuelle Tabelle mit Anzugsmomenten für das aktuelle Stereo? 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## karboneum (1. August 2013)

Hallo Kai,

das Problem habe ich nicht. Mein Stereo ist aber auch noch recht neu. Ein Teil der Anzugsmomente ist auf einer Zeichnung der HPC-Anleitung (gehört zum bike) und am Hinterbau sind die Drehmomente auf die Schraubenköpfe gelasert.
Den Wert für den Dämpfer habe ich nicht parat, dürfte aber nicht sehr hoch sein.


----------



## kaile81 (1. August 2013)

Hi,

leider ist genau die Schraube die mich interresiert nicht eloxiert und ohne Drehmomentangabe. Ich geh davon aus das es sich da um Stahlschraubenhandelt und daher das Anzugsmoment nicht ganz so penibel eingehalten werden muss. 
Die Fahrt zur Arbeit hat es ohne klappern überstanden.
Ich werde es weiter beobachten.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. August 2013)

Die untere Dämpferschraube (und beim Horstlink) ist bei dem Race aus Stahl. Beim SL aus Edelstahl und beim SLT aus Titan.
Ich habe die mit Loctite mittelfest und mit 10Nm (beim Horstlink 8Nm) festgezogen. Die obere Aluschraube dagegen nur mit 8Nm.
Die anderen Lager auch festziehen mit 8 bzw 12Nm (Hauptlager). 
Ansonsten in den Dämpferaugen die beigen Fox Gleitlager auf Spiel überprüfen.
Wichtig ist, dass man den alten Sicherungskleber (zB Loctite) erst restlos entfernt und dann neu auftragen! http://www.loctite.de/schraubensicherung-29955.htm


----------



## kaile81 (1. August 2013)

Hi,

Danke für die Info. Ich werde das ganze nach der nächsten Tour wieder kontrollieren. Sollte wieder auftreten, wird der Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Lager geprüft. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## rosso19842 (1. August 2013)

hi

habe dasselbe Problem...ich denke die Gleitlager sind defekt! hatte es auch fester gemacht aber danach hat es geknarzt. bei mir ist auch ein Lager in der umlenkwippe lose! funktioniert aber noch! mal gespannt wie das noch weiter geht.....ansonsten ist es ein Traum mit dem bike zu fahren


----------



## kaile81 (1. August 2013)

Bin jetzt wieder von der Tour rein. Soweit kein Knarzen,Knacken oder Wackeln im Hinterbau.
Mal schauen ob so bleibt.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. August 2013)

So endlich mal mein 160er Race ausgeführt.

Gut das ich mit meinen 188 kein L genommen hab, das 4 cm höhere Oberrohr/Sattelrohr hätte mich gestört, der 1 cm zu wenig reach ist nicht ausschlaggebend.

Felgen sind einfach zu schwer, umbau auf 2 fach mit kürzerem Schaltwerk sowie Bashguard und vorallem andere Bremsen.

Dämpfer muss noch getuned werden, im HSC Bereich arbeitet der zu wenig.
Tubeless hält, 650b ist noch ungewohnt vorallem bei Anliegern und Manuals

Hier mal n Video von Italien.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30337/fhd?qc=fhd


----------



## AKi83 (6. August 2013)

Grüße euch!

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem beim 29er, das beim relativ starken einfedern des Hinterbaues, die Kette über das jeweilige hintere Ritzel springt bzw. durchdreht?!

MfG


----------



## CheapTrick (7. August 2013)

AKi83 schrieb:


> Grüße euch!
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch das Problem beim 29er, das beim relativ starken einfedern des Hinterbaues, die Kette über das jeweilige hintere Ritzel springt bzw. durchdreht?!
> 
> MfG



Jep, hab ich auch ab und an schon festgestellt. Kann ich aber mit Leben, kommt relativ selten vor und nach ein paar Sekunden ist die Kette i.d.R. wieder auf dem richtigen Ritzel!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. August 2013)

Das klingt ja super nervig. In welchen Gängen passiert euch das?


----------



## CheapTrick (7. August 2013)

Hab meins auf 2x umgebaut.
Vorne 36 hinten auf den 3 kleinsten Ritzeln.
Wenn man dan ordentlich am Treten ist und das Bike gleichzeitig heftig einfedert, scheint das Stereo einen Gang raufzuschalten. Werde das mal beobachten. Der Zug hat eigentlich genug "Luft" 

Naja, wie gesagt, passiert sehr selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKi83 (7. August 2013)

Könnte eventuell auch sein, das die Kette Zug verliert und das Problem durch ein Shadow Plus gelöst ist!?


----------



## tb2 (9. August 2013)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ... ABER WAS UM HIMMELS WILLEN HAT SICH CUBE BEI EINER SATTELROHRLÄNGE VON 47 CM BEI EINEM M-RAHMEN GEDACHT ???????????
> 
> 
> im prinzip geht sichs aus, aber ich merke schon dass mir im vgl. zu meinen anderen bikes ca. 2-3cm freiheit bergab fehlen. werd mich sicher dran gewöhnen,
> ABER: in zeiten von versenkbaren 150mm sattelstützen ist das echt nicht notwendig/sinnvoll!!!!!



genau die frage stelle ich mir auch! und das hält mich im moment noch davon ab eins zu kaufen. ich bin auch 172 cm gross aber mit schrittlänge 80 cm. klappt das da noch mit reverb oder sollte ich doch eher zum 16" greifen? wer fährt alles ein 18" 160er stereo und bei welcher körpergrösse/schrittlänge?


----------



## schneller Emil (9. August 2013)

Also mir passt mit 172 cm und 83 cm ein 18 Zoll nach Eingewöhnung sehr gut. Hab die Stütze noch 3 cm weiter raus. Also bei mir ginge sich gerade eine 150er Reverb aus. Hab aber die dichtlippe der Klemme entfernt und diese auch umgedreht. Also mit 80cm schrittlänge sollte sich die verbaute 125er Reverb ausgehen. Natürlich auch abhängig vom verwendeten Sattel.


----------



## deathmetal (10. August 2013)

Fahre bei 176 und 79er Schrittlänge auch 18" mit einer 125er Reverb und die geht sich aus, habe sie noch ca. 1cm weiter raus. Habe allerdings nen anderen Sattel dran der flacher ist als der, der dabei war (Syncros).


----------



## Memory (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

bei meinem Stereo sl 160 fällt ständig die Kette in der Abfahrt vom großen Kettenblatt.(nach rechts wie auch links) Dadurch habe ich sicherlich schon 5mal die Kette verbogen.

Habt Ihr mir einen Vorschlag, wie z.B. eine passende 3 fach Kettenführung. Oder doch lieber eine 2fach Kurbel?

Mir ist vor allem wichtig, das ich beim Abfahren auf meine Kosten komme.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (13. August 2013)

Memory, haste Shadow+ Schaltwerk oder nur das Shadow (erkennbar am On/Off Hebel).
Laut Cube.eu sind alle mit Shadow+, meins kam allerdings ohne, hab von Cube nen Austausch bekommen.

Das Shadow+ erzeugt mehr Kettenspannung, richtig gut.
Dazu ne c.guide.

Siehe mein Video, da knallt es schon am Hinterrad, nicht einmal Kette verloren.
Damals hatte ich 3-fach, bin aufm mittleren gefahren.
Jetzt hab ich 2-fach mit 24/36 Z + Bashring. Nur nen 36er Shift Ring gekauft. Ob es hält weiß ich noch nicht, kommt aber noch n kurzer Käfig dran. langt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memory (13. August 2013)

Habe das Sram X.O 10-speed, Type2 am Stereo. 

Das mit der hohen Kettenspannung ist auch das Problem. Wenn erst der Widerstand des Schaltwerkes überwunden ist wickelt sich die Kette um den unteren Teil des Schaltkäfig und beim Antritt verbitt dann die Kette.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (13. August 2013)

Ach simmt beim SL ist ja X.0 dran, hab ja "nur" das Race. Hmm dann muss ich passen. Aber wieso bergab aufm großen Kettenblatt? Schonmal mitm mittleren probiert, wie verhält es sich da?


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

Sram's Type 2 Schaltwerk ist vergleichbar mit dem Shadow Plus von Shimano.
FÃ¼r 2-fach Kurbel brauchst dann eins mit mittleren KÃ¤fig.
WÃ¼rde es aber zuerst mit genauerer Schaltungseinstellung (Umwerfer) versuchen.

TYPE 2 technologies: ROLLER BEARING CLUTCHâ¢ and CAGE LOCKâ¢


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

Hier die neuen 2014er Fritzz Modelle 

*Fritzz is back! Cube Fritzz HPA 160 und Fritzz HPA 180* 
http://enduro-mtb.com/fritzz-is-back-cube-fritzz-hpa-160-und-fritzz-hpa-180/


----------



## Kharne (13. August 2013)

Ich würde die 3-fach Kurbel auf 2-fach mit Bash dran umbauen + mittleres Schaltwerkund ne C-Guide als Notlösung (Was gescheites passt ja nicht...)

Neues Fritz? Cube goes Kona :kotz: Wo ist das Hanzz? Kein Coil mehr? Das kleine Fritzz ist jetzt wohl die Aluversion vom Stereo, kein ISCG, 3-fach 

Alleine das grün-blau :kotz:

Mal gucken, ob sie das 180er Fritzz noch mit 2-fach und Zee/Saint Schaltwerk spezifizieren...


----------



## Memory (14. August 2013)

Habe gestern eine 2 fach Kurbel getestet und 3 Kabelbinder für eine bessere Kettenspannung missbraucht. 

Der Umwerfer muss noch besser eingestellt werden, damit das große Kettenblatt beim Abfahren drauf bleibt.


----------



## Memory (15. August 2013)

Bis jetzt bleibt die Kette dort, wo sie sein soll.


----------



## Rucksim (15. August 2013)

Frage an alle Stereo-Fahrer.

Von der Geometrie her soll das neue Fritzz fast identisch mit dem Stereo sein. Allerdings soll das Fritzz in der 650B Version nur mit Float-Gabel angeboten werden. Meine Frage daher, wie oft nutzt ihr die Absenkfunktion an eurer Talas, wie sinnvoll ist sie für euch und wie oft und wann müsst ihr "traveln"?


----------



## schneller Emil (15. August 2013)

ich benutzte die absenkung bisher nie. 

endlich (vorerst) endgültiges setup:


----------



## Soldi (16. August 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Frage an alle Stereo-Fahrer.
> 
> Von der Geometrie her soll das neue Fritzz fast identisch mit dem Stereo sein. Allerdings soll das Fritzz in der 650B Version nur mit Float-Gabel angeboten werden. Meine Frage daher, wie oft nutzt ihr die Absenkfunktion an eurer Talas, wie sinnvoll ist sie für euch und wie oft und wann müsst ihr "traveln"?


Bei mir gibt es 2 Anstiege in der näheren Umgebung wo man durch Absenken noch das letzte bisschen rausholt, damit das Bike nicht aufsteigt. Ich nutze die Funktion aber nur da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (16. August 2013)

Vorwiegend bin ich bei uns im Mittelgebirge unterwegs, wo ich die Absenkung wahrscheinlich auch nicht vermissen würde. 2-3 mal im Jahr bin ich dann aber doch auch am Gardasee oder in den Alpen, wo es über mehrere Stunden nur bergauf geht. An meinem AMR habe ich auch keine Absenkung, der Dämpfer lässt sich nicht vollständig blockieren und geht daher bergauf schon spürbar in den Sag. Ungewollt habe ich dadurch vielleicht auch nicht die optimale Bergaufgeometrie und würde auch am neuen Bike die Absenkung nicht vermissen.

Letztenendes hilft wohl nur ne Probefahrt mit dem Stereo um das herauszufinden. Hoffe das Cube sich was dabei gedacht hat wenn Sie das neue Fritzz nur mit der Float ausliefern.


----------



## CheapTrick (16. August 2013)

Ein paar kleine Updates:

- 2x Umwerfer (hab den 3x nicht wirklich eingestellt bekommen, jetzt funzt es perfekt)

- C-Guide (man kann ja leider keine richtige Kettenführung am Stereo montieren, aber das kleine Teil funktioniert erstaunlich gut!)

- Das neue (leichtere) Hinterrad (Pacenti TL28) ist leider schon wieder runter, hatte nen fieses Höhenschlag out of the box  Muss mal sehen wie ich das mit AS regeln kann.


----------



## Kharne (16. August 2013)

Actionsports halt. Mit der Pacenti wirst du auch nicht lange glücklich, wenn du das Bike gescheit bewegst und nicht grade unter 60 Kilo wiegst.


----------



## CheapTrick (16. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Actionsports halt. Mit der Pacenti wirst du auch nicht lange glücklich, wenn du das Bike gescheit bewegst und nicht grade unter 60 Kilo wiegst.



Ja, hab diesesmal wohl Pech gehabt. Das VR hatte ich auch von AS, aber mit ner Flow und das läuft seit einem Jahr (trotz einiger heftiger Durchschläge) wie eine 1 

Ich teste die Pacenti mal an, hab fahrfertig 75 Kg hoffe mal das sie hält, ansonsten wird sie gegen ne Flow EX getauscht...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. August 2013)

Ach ja die Laufradfrage...Ich bin auch noch nicht entgültig überzeugt von irgendwas.

Original viel zu schwere Felge aber gute Naben (find ich)
Flow zu schwer, ist ne DH Felge
Arch nicht freigegeben für AM.

Was gibt es von Pacenti den noch so? Kenn mich bei denen nicht aus. Möglichst auch 28 Loch dann könnte man die originalen Naben DT fahren.
Wiege 85 kg leer.
Bisher schlägt sich der Hans Dampf super im Tubeless-Betrieb.

Aber die entscheidende Frage ist, wer ist mit deinem Fox RP23 CTD zufrieden? Ich denke Kashima oder nicht wird sich nicht viel nehmen, oder?

Hab jetzt mal HSC anpassen lassen und Boostvalve raus geschmissen. Läuft jetzt schon viel besser Bergab. Ok Lockout ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, ist im Climb-Modus jetzt wie original im Trail-Modus.

Diese RC Tune kommt noch weg, gegen XT, so eine behinderte Bremse diese RX/RC Tune.

Ach ja suche 50mm Easton Vorbau, biete kaum gefahrenen 70mm im Tausch oder gegen 10 Eur Aufpreis oder einfach direkt Verkauf. Der originale ist einfach zu lang.


----------



## Vincy (17. August 2013)

Kauf dir dann lieber das neue Fritzz. Dürfte für deine Zwecke viel besser geeignet sein. 
Bei dem Stereo kann man leider keinen Foat X CTD verwenden.
Das Kashima bringt außer dem Bling-Faktor kaum spürbaren Vorteil.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. August 2013)

Wenn du mich meinst, ich hab n Freerider, und Dämpfer ist ja schon angepasst ^^


----------



## Kharne (17. August 2013)

Flow DH Felge? Das is ne AM Felge. Dass die ein paar Flöhe im DH fahren ist ja schön und gut, 
aber nicht repräsentativ. 560 Gramm sind ok, besser als ne 450 Gramm Felge drin. Was sind 
das für Naben? Dürften welche mit normalen Sperrklinken sein, von daher weg damit, gescheite 
Naben mit 32 Speichen her, damit man gescheite Felgen verwenden kann.

Float X? Bei dem Preis und dem total bescheuertem Reboundversteller? Und dann muss ich 
das Innenleben komplett rausreissen lassen und durch nen Shimstack ersetzen lassen? Ne danke.

Das neue Fritzz kommt mit genauso bescheuerter Ausstattung wies Stereo, mal gucken 
obs ISCG Mounts kriegt... Und die Farben :kotz:


----------



## TiSpOkEs (18. August 2013)

Du hast ja den mega Plan. Ich fahr die flow hinten im DH. Vorne bis vor kurzem ne halo 4xr mit 420g. Und fahr bestimmt nicht wie nen schluffi. Schnellere gibt's immer, keine Frage.
Dt naben haben schon so lang ich Rad fahr 2 zahnscheiben.

Geh in a anderes Forum und mach dich da lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. August 2013)

Bleib mal locker.  
DT Naben haben erst ab 350 aufwärts Zahnscheiben drin, alles andere hat nen normalen 
Sperrklnkenfreilauf.
Dass ne 500 Gramm Felge bei dir mit 85 Kilo hält ist schön für dich, ich mach alles unter 600 
Gramm kaputt. Wiege aber auch deutlich mehr als du 

PS: Würdest du dir nen Float X kaufen? Warum


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2013)

Du sollst mal lieber locker bleiben! Bist ständig nur am rumnörgeln.
Bei DT Swiss hat nur die DT370 Sperrklinken. Bei dem Cube LRS werden DT350 Straightpull Naben verwendet, mit Zahnscheiben. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup-27-5


----------



## Schabo Marc (18. August 2013)

Ich habe mir ein Stereo 140 race gekauft allerdings finde ich nirgens eine Tabelle wo drin steht was man für Luftdrücke bei der Gabel und dem Dämpfer braucht.
Gibt es da etwas?

Und gleich noch eine Frage: Hat jemand bei einem 18 Zoll einen Flaschenhalter verbaut, wenn ja welchen?


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2013)

Mit dem passenden Luftdruck mußt es selber ausprobieren.
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/index.html
Da brauchst einen Flaschenhalter Sidecage.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k122/a102417/wasserflaschenhalter-sidecage-bbc-35-schwarz.html
Nicht vergessen, *alle* Schrauben überprüfen und mit dem vorgegebenen Drehmoment festziehen!


----------



## Schabo Marc (18. August 2013)

Danke für die rasche Antwort, wie funktioniert das überhaupt mit der Rockshox Reverb Stealt, da verläuft die Leitung ja durch den Rahmen,
kann man dann die Stütze noch ausbauen?

Muss man sie nach dem Einbau neu befüllen und entlüften oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Soldi (19. August 2013)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort, wie funktioniert das überhaupt mit der Rockshox Reverb Stealt, da verläuft die Leitung ja durch den Rahmen,
> kann man dann die Stütze noch ausbauen?
> 
> Muss man sie nach dem Einbau neu befüllen und entlüften oder wie funktioniert das?


Die Stütze kann man noch ausbauen, allerdings muss dazu die Leitung geöffnet werden-
Die Reverb musst Du nicht neu befüllen, sondern nur entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (19. August 2013)

Angeblich muss man die stealth nicht mal entlüften.


----------



## schneller Emil (19. August 2013)

Ja, habs bisher 2x gekürzt/ ausgebaut, einfach wieder drangeschraubt, funkt Super ohne entlüften.


----------



## Schabo Marc (19. August 2013)

Hat vielleicht schon jemand von euch nachgemessen wie lang eine 125er bzw 150er Stütze ist wenn sie komplett im Sattelrohr ist?
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob eine Stütze mit 150mm bei mir passt, die Originale ist 19,5 cm rausgezogen.

Übrigens habe ich noch keinen Shop gefunden wo die Stützen bereits lieferbar sind.


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2013)

*CUBE Hybrid Series - Stereo Hybrid *

29er  120mm Travel
27,5  140mm Travel

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkrNaPmx1GM"]CUBE Hybrid Series - Stereo Hybrid - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dagon (24. August 2013)

Ich bin immer noch top zufrieden mit dem Rad.


----------



## CheapTrick (24. August 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch top zufrieden mit dem Rad.



Dito! 

Sieht man sich in 3 Wochen beim Dünsberg-Marathon?


----------



## Dagon (24. August 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Sieht man sich in 3 Wochen beim Dünsberg-Marathon?



Aber sicher! Dann allerdings mit dem Flash.


----------



## CheapTrick (24. August 2013)

ich werde mit meinem stereo unterwegs sein...allerdings evtl mit marathontauglicher Bereifung ;-)


----------



## Schabo Marc (24. August 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch top zufrieden mit dem Rad.




Mal ne Frage wo hast du eigentlich deine Sattelstütze her?
Ist das eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth wenn ja wo hast du sie herbekommen? 
Überall wo ich nachfrage ist sie noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. August 2013)

Noch nicht lieferbar, lol, ich hab se auch und da gab's nirgends lieferprobleme. Ich hab bei bike components bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (24. August 2013)

Die hab ich mit dem Bike und den zu tauschenden Teilen im Mai über meinen Freund und Fachhändler bestellt. Der ordert direkt im beim SRAM DSD. Hat keine Woche gedauert, bis dass Teil da war.


----------



## Schabo Marc (24. August 2013)

Ja bei mir war sie angeblich auch lieferbar nach der Bestellung aber nicht mehr, dann probier ich es mal dort
Momentan ist meine Sattelstütze ca. 19,5 cm herausgezogen daher weis ich nicht ob auch eine 150 passt?
Hat da zufällig jemand die Maße?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. August 2013)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380674770082

Das einzige was ich jetzt auf die schnelle gefunden hab, allerdings bisschen überteuert.


----------



## Lusio (25. August 2013)

Mein erster Ausflug zum Gardasee mit dem neuen Stereo


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. August 2013)

2 Finger an der VR Bremse, das hört sich nach nem Kauf ner anderen an. Aber schickes Bild, darf man Fragen wie alt du bist?


----------



## Lusio (25. August 2013)

Die zwei Finger an der linken Bremse rühren von einem Überschlag mit starker Prellung im Tennenloher Forst (Winterleite) vor ca. 8 Wochen. Die Schwellung der Hand ist inzwischen aber schon fast abgeklungen.
In meinem alter spricht man darüber nicht mehr.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. August 2013)

Ah ok, ich mag se trotzdem nicht die RX/RC Tune

ERH also, könnte man mal ne Cube Runde machen


----------



## Lusio (25. August 2013)

Ich habe T1 die ist ganz oK


----------



## hornet-bikes (26. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer roten Vorbau-Kappe (Faceplate) für einen Easton Haven Vorbau. Die werden wohl bei den Cubes als Extra dazugegeben. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch einen über und möchte ihn mir verkaufen. Würde mich freuen. Danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeslb (27. August 2013)

Hi,

habe mir das Cube Stereo 140 29 Race in 22" gekauft und muss sagen echt geil zum Biken.....

Nun möchte ich gerne andere Laufräder montieren nur welche????

Bin 193 Groß
85KG
Fahre gerne schöne Trails / Keine Sprünge oder Park...

Bin um jeden Ratschlag froh..

Danke


----------



## CheapTrick (27. August 2013)

Laufräder gibts wie Sand am Meer ;-)
Vielfach bewährt wäre aber z.B. die Kombi Hope Pro-2 Evo Naben, Arch-EX Felgen, Sapim D-Light/Laser.

Sollte für 85Kg und deinem Ensatzgebiet ausrecihend sein und ist vom Preis/Leistung schon schwer zu schlagen.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2013)

*Die Cube Stereo Parade 2014*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10893958&postcount=89

12 Modelle! Vom *Stereo SHPC 160 650b* bis zum *Stereo HPC 120 29*


----------



## Dagon (28. August 2013)

Der Vorschlag vom CheapTrick ist sicher gut. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Meinungen kann ich aber auch nur gutes von der Pacenti TL28 berichten. Sie ist noch einen Tick leichter als die Arch EX und hat 2 mm mehr Maulweite. Obwohl ich sogar 87 kg wiege und das Gas gut stehen lasse, gibt es keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Kicker und kleinere Drops sind mir immer sehr Willkommen.  Meine Fahrtechnik ist aber auch nicht die schlechteste. Für alles was ich Mittelgebirge fahre, reicht mir die Felge. Das Hinterrad ist sogar mit Laser/D-Light eingespeicht. Für gröbere Sachen in den Bergen hab ich noch einen Satz mit der Pacenti DL31 und 900g Reifen (siehe oben). Je nach Laufradsatz wiegt mein Stereo inkl. Reverb Stealth fahrfertig so 12,3 bzw. 13,4 kg.


----------



## Joeslb (28. August 2013)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot im Bikemarkt?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/223371-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-flow-ex-arch-ex-crest-26-650b-29er


----------



## deathmetal (28. August 2013)

Heute beim Radausbau ist mir das Schaltwerk entgegengekommen. Da ist die Schraube, die das Schaltauge halten sollte einfach weg (wie lange das auch schon so sein mag, auf jeden Fall liegts irgendwo aufm Trail).
Hat einer ne Ahnung was das für n Schaltauge ist (bei Cube gibts viele tolle Nummern, aber keine Beschreibung und auf dem Schaltauge selber steht leider nichts), bzw. was ich da für ne Schraube brauche??? 

An sich hält das ja auch so, denn das Ganze wird ja von der Steckachse gehalten, aber wenn ich nun n Platten habe, is das n riesen Gefummel weil das Schaltwerk ja nicht mehr hält und ich geh am Montag auf Alpencross. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (28. August 2013)

Joeslb schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich gerne andere Laufräder montieren nur welche????



Was möchtest du mit dem neuen LRS erreichen, was du mit dem bestehenden nicht hast? Oder anders gefragt, was stört dich am bestehenden LRS? Unabhängig davon ist deine Frage im Laufradforum wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben bzw. die "Ausbeute" etwas grösser.


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)

Brauchst da eine Inbus-Senkkopfschraube M3x12mm. Notfalls kannst da auch eine andere M3 Schraube verwenden.
*Die Schraube unbedingt mit Loctite sichern!* Das Problem wurde hier im Thread aber schon mehrmals erwähnt. 

Beim Schaltauge gibt es da 2 verschiedene Versionen (kurzer und langer Ausleger), ist abhängig ob Sram oder Shimano (mit oder ohne Directmount-Montage).


----------



## deathmetal (28. August 2013)

Super, vielen dank! 
dann werd ich mal im baumarkt nachschauen


----------



## battiwr (29. August 2013)

Lrs ist nicht der feinste hab ich rausgelesen. Ist es nur wegen dem Gewicht???

MMn sollte als erstes die Kassette gewechselt werden und der Mantel. Um 1000g wiegt der HDampf bestimmt. Miene Wahl beschränkt sich auf Kassette XT und Conti X-King race 650b 2,4 ca.650g.

In der mtb Bravo gibt es einen Test zu Gummi´s jeder Art. Mal abwarten ob es leichtere gibt.


----------



## Joeslb (29. August 2013)

Hi, finde den aktuellen LRS etwas träge beim anfahren... Bin das Stereo mit den DT Swiss LR gefahren und fand es leichter und spritziger zum fahren. Die XT Kassette würde ich dem neuen Satz einbauen und die Reifen "29" würde ich erst mal abfahren...


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2013)

Der SunRingle LRS ist auch schwerer.
DT Swiss hat für 2014 neue LRS-Modelle rausgebracht. Wird aber wohl noch einige Wochen dauern, bis die lieferbar sind.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader
Neue breitere Felgen (zB XM401, EX471) gibt es von denen auch. So kann man den vorhandenen DT/Cube-LRS etwas erleichtern.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten
Wenn es preiswerter sein soll, dann bis 2014 warten. Bei vielen Komplettbikes von anderen Herstellern (zB Canyon, Radon) sind die neuen DT LRS auch verbaut.


----------



## Alkaloid (29. August 2013)

Der SunRinglé LRS vom Stereo 140 Race ist wirklich schwer und mit 20 mm für meinen Geschmack auch zu schmal.
Ich habe ihn deshalb durch einen LRS mit Flow EX Felge getauscht (siehe Post #168  in diesem Thread). Ist ca. 350 g leichter als der SunRinglé LRS und dabei eher noch stabiler. Der Unterschied ist zwar nicht wie Tag und Nacht, das Bike ist aber spürbar agiler durch den leichteren LRS. Gerade bei einem 29er wird das prinzipbedingt etwas trägere Fahrverhalten durch schwere Laufräder halt nicht besser 

Wenn es noch leichter sein soll, dann mit Arch EX oder Pacenti TL28 Felgen, wie von CheapTrick und Dagon hier vorgeschlagen. Ist dann aber von der Stabilität her je nach Fahrweise und Gewicht nicht mehr uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Bei den Speichen braucht es auch keine 1.8er, da kann man auch noch etwas Gewicht einsparen.

Der HansDampf wiegt übrigens "nur" 850 g. Mit einem Conti X-King ist der aber vom Grip her nicht zu vergleichen. Da spart man u. U. an der falschen Stelle!


----------



## Bike2011 (1. September 2013)

Notfall:

Hallo zusammen,

beim Bike putzen ist mir gerade an meinem 160 Race ein Loch in der Strebe aufgefallen (siehe Bilder). 
Frage: Könnt Ihr bei Euch mal schauen, ob das Standard ist?
..oder habt Ihr eine Idee woher dieses Loch kommen kann?

Ich bin schon mit den Nerven am Ende....

Danke!


----------



## Lusio (1. September 2013)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Notfall:
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



Beruhige Dich,
ist bei mir auch in beiden Streben.
Brauchen sie vermutlich um beim Carbon backen den Überdruck abzulassen.


----------



## Bike2011 (1. September 2013)

..Du hast soeben meinen Sonntag gerettet! Vielen Dank, Lusio!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (2. September 2013)

Hi Leute,
kann mir jemand sagen was für Laufräder das sind
DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull wheelset
unter der Bezeichnung find ich nix bei DT Swiss.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2013)

Der CSW ist eine Sonderversion für Cube. Ähnlich wie der DT Swiss M1700 SPLINE 650b, aber mit breiteren Felgen DT533d (588x22), Messingnippel und mit Centerlock.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup-27-5
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/533d-26


----------



## Feyo (2. September 2013)

Hallo IHR,

1.Habt ihr schon mal die Scheiben beim 140er SL näher unter die Lupe genommen. Die Werbung spricht immer von XT-Discs mit 180mm. Tatsächlich sind aber nur SLX Scheiben verbaut!! Ist das bei euch auch so. Denn auf meine Nachfrage bei Cube kam folgende Antwort:

_Bei  dem angefragtem Modell wird grundsätzlich die Bremse XT-Disc K-M7851 verbaut. Um  die Lieferfähigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten, behalten wir uns auch immer vor ein  Teil gegen ein anderes zu tauschen._
Das soll doch wohl ein Scherz sein?? ich bin in dem Glauben XT IceTech zu fahren und bekomme für das gleiche Geld SLX??

2. Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Hinterbau? Nach der Dolomitentour habe ich beim Reinigen etwas gesehen was mich beunruhigt petermonty hatte schon mal ein Bild gepostet! War es das jetzt mit dem Hinterbau? sieht sehr nach Riss in der Kettenstrebe aus oder gibt es eine dicke Lackschicht beim Stereo?



petermonty schrieb:


> A STEREO SUPER HPC 29"  broken!!!and the bike have 3 months



Danke


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2013)

Es bleibt dennoch eine XT-Disc, auch wenn es da andere Bremsscheiben sind.
Anders wäre es, wenn da mit Ice Tec Disc beworben würde. 
Zudem steht oft im Kleingedruckten: Irrtümer und technische Änderungen vorbehalten.


----------



## schneller Emil (3. September 2013)

@Feyo: Shit!  Photo!
Ich krieg schon die Panik!


----------



## Kharne (3. September 2013)

Denkt ihr ernsthaft, ein ultraleichter 160mm Rahmen hält bei artgerechter Haltung lange? 

Nico Lau hat wohl schon mehrere durch, ist auch normal. Zu leichter Rahmen + Renneinsatz hält halt noch weniger.


----------



## Feyo (3. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ernsthaft, ein ultraleichter 160mm Rahmen hält bei artgerechter Haltung lange?
> 
> Nico Lau hat wohl schon mehrere durch, ist auch normal. Zu leichter Rahmen + Renneinsatz hält halt noch weniger.




Dann hoffe ich mal das es bei der Reklamation keine Schwierigkeiten seitens Cube gibt!

Da ich das Rad aber tatsächlich zum biken nutze und nicht um in die Eisdiele zu fahren, sollte ich mir besser was überlegen!!


----------



## Feyo (3. September 2013)

Hier nochmal Bilder wenn es klappt!


----------



## seibukan (4. September 2013)

@Feyo: sieht eher nach Kratzer aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ernsthaft, ein ultraleichter 160mm Rahmen hält bei artgerechter Haltung lange?
> 
> Nico Lau hat wohl schon mehrere durch, ist auch normal. Zu leichter Rahmen + Renneinsatz hält halt noch weniger.



Ich glaub auch dass das Cube Action Team schon mehrere Rahmen durch haben, aber erfahren wird man das nie, aber die bekommen ja alles gezahlt, von der Seite ist denen das egal.
Eben Rahmen mit 1850  Gramm kann im Endurobereich doch nicht so lang halten


----------



## battiwr (5. September 2013)

Alkaloid schrieb:


> Der HansDampf wiegt übrigens "nur" 850 g. Mit einem Conti X-King ist der aber vom Grip her nicht zu vergleichen. Da spart man u. U. an der falschen Stelle!



Ich investiere nur rund 100Euro in Contis x-king und schwalbe ultra light und habe das selbe "Gefühl" wie DU. Da spart man ca 600g und das für ein füntel eine lrs.


----------



## Feyo (5. September 2013)

seibukan schrieb:


> @_Feyo_: sieht eher nach Kratzer aus ;-)



man Kann erkennen, dass es richtig aufgeplatzt ist.

ich werde zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehen, mal sehen was er sagt!


----------



## Alkaloid (6. September 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> Ich investiere nur rund 100Euro in Contis x-king und schwalbe ultra light und habe das selbe "Gefühl" wie DU. Da spart man ca 600g und das für ein füntel eine lrs.



Na dann viel Spass bergab mit den Rennschlappen 

Nur leicht ist nicht schwierig, die Kunst ist leicht ohne die Funktion zu opfern!


----------



## battiwr (6. September 2013)

Alkaloid schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass bergab mit den Rennschlappen
> 
> Nur leicht ist nicht schwierig, die Kunst ist leicht ohne die Funktion zu opfern!


  Na wenigstens ist gegen die Ultra Light´s nicht schlimmes gepostet worden.


----------



## Kharne (6. September 2013)

Wenn du keine Belastung auf das Bike bringst und nur auf Waldwegen fährst wird das schon 
gut gehen, wenn dus so einsetzt wies sich für ein 160er Rennenduro gehört hast du bald Probleme 
mit Durschschlägen, Durchstichen, 404 Grip not found und der Kette, die nicht da ist, wo 
sie sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (6. September 2013)

ich nutze es als spassmobil. sollen sich die jüngeren doch drops und jumps runter hetzen. ich fahr am von ganz weit ausgedehnt nach forstwegen bis anfang s3. dafür wird der grip schon reichen.
das mit der kette habe ich nicht ganz verstanden,sorry.


----------



## rosso19842 (8. September 2013)

Hier mal mein Stereo mit neuem Lrs-Syntace bei der Dolomiten Rundfahrt letzte Woche


----------



## seibukan (9. September 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Stereo mit neuem Lrs-Syntace bei der Dolomiten Rundfahrt letzte Woche



Wie viel wiegt's jetzt? Welcher von syntace ist das?
Hast du sonst noch was verändert?


----------



## deathmetal (9. September 2013)

Mal zwei Bilder vom Alpencross dieses Jahr. Cube @2608m (Fimberpass)










Aber die Gabel taucht doch arg ein, da muss man was machen. 

Hat schon jemand das neue CTD in der Gabel und kann Auskunft geben???


----------



## rosso19842 (9. September 2013)

@seibukan

ziemlich genau bei 12kg

Ist der Syntace W30 ...ein wirklich geiler lrs aber auch schweineteuer!wollte den aber einfach ausprobieren weil er so schön laut ist und schöne breite felgen hat

Ja hab einiges verändert...bremsen, sattel, reverb, lrs, lenker und natürlich die kurbel!


----------



## Vincy (9. September 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Aber die Gabel taucht doch arg ein, da muss man was machen.
> 
> Hat schon jemand das neue CTD in der Gabel und kann Auskunft geben???


 
Bei den 2014er Modellen ist ein anderes CTD Tune (mehr Druckstufe), kann man auch bei den 2013er Modellen abÃ¤ndern lassen. Kostet bei Toxoholics ca 50â¬.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Fox-Racing-Shox-Changes-its-Tune-CTD-Gets-More-Compression-Dampi.html


----------



## seibukan (10. September 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> @seibukan
> 
> ziemlich genau bei 12kg
> 
> ...



Sattel und Kurbel passen ja perfekt - Good Job! 
Der lrs scheint ja wirklich Klasse zu sein - fährst du den tubeless?

Könntest du bitte mal ein großes Foto mit teileliste reinstellen? 

Die Orginal-Bremsen schrecken mich auch ab. Schlechte Erfahrungen!
Warum man da nicht die komplette xt reinmachen kann


----------



## TiSpOkEs (10. September 2013)

Noch mehr Druck Stufe? Die karre spricht so schon nicht an wenn's mal richtig rumpelt so wurzelmäßig..und vor allem bei Bremswellen


----------



## Kharne (10. September 2013)

Das hat aber nix mit der Druckstufe zu tun, mach die Gabel mal auf und wechsel das Öl  
Die Druckstufe ist dafür verantwortlich, dass die Gabel z.B. an Stufen nicht wegsackt, und 
da sind die 34er im Descent Modus schon für 85 Kilo unterdämpft, im sanftesten Trailmodus 
überdämpft. Mit 120 Kilo passts dann im härtestens Trailmodus...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (10. September 2013)

Ich hab mich wohl verlesen. Dachte geht um Dämpfer. Und die druckstufe hat ja wohl Auswirkung auf das verhalten auf z.b. Bremswellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (10. September 2013)

Es heißt ja, mit dem neuen CTD spricht die Gabel besser an und taucht nicht mehr so weg an Stufen etc. 
Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das schon jemand drin hat und Erfahrungen posten kann bzgl. des Unterschiedes. 
Mit dem reinen Service der Gabel hat das ja nichts zu tun und wenn man nicht die Topversion hat, kannst du auch den Trailmodus nicht einstellen.


----------



## Kharne (10. September 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wohl verlesen. Dachte geht um Dämpfer. Und die druckstufe hat ja wohl Auswirkung auf das verhalten auf z.b. Bremswellen.



Wenn du die LSC komplett zuknallst, dann wird dass auch nix mehr mit dem Ansprechen 
auf Bodenwellen, da hast du Recht, aber generell ist das eher davon abhängig 
wie geschmeidig die Gabel generell läuft.


----------



## rosso19842 (10. September 2013)

seibukan schrieb:


> Sattel und Kurbel passen ja perfekt - Good Job!
> Der lrs scheint ja wirklich Klasse zu sein - fährst du den tubeless?
> 
> Könntest du bitte mal ein großes Foto mit teileliste reinstellen?
> ...


 


ja sattel war ein schnäppchen und die kurbel ist schön leicht für wenig Geld.

würd ich gerne machen mit dem bild aber ich ckeck das einfach nicht wie das funktioniert.Teileliste könnte ich am Wochenende mal rein stellen.

ich hab die magura garnicht gefahren sondern gleich runter gemacht..die xtr ist sehr gut


----------



## rosso19842 (11. September 2013)

RahmenSuper HPC Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, Agile Ride Geometry, Efficient Trail Control FSP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GabelFox 34 Talas 29 CTD O/C, tapered, 15QR, 110m und 140mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FederelementFox Float CTD BoostValve, 200x57mm, Trail and Climb mode option, Rebound, LV air canister
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LaufradsatzSyntace W30, 15QR/X12, 32 spokes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BremsenShimano Xtr Race Discbrake (180/180mm)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KurbelFsa K Force 36x22(Slx Kettenblatt mit kurzen Carboncage Schrauben), 175mm, umgebaut von 3 auf 2 fach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tretlager/InnenlagerPressFit SM-BB91-41
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SchalthebelShimano XT SL-M670, 10-speed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SchaltwerkShimano XTR, RD-M781-GS, Shadow Plus 10-speed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UmwerferShimano XT, direct mount, Down Swing, 2x10-speed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ReifenSchwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar, PaceStar, SnakeSkin, 2.35
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VorbauRitchey Trail, Lenkerklemmung 31.8mm, 6°, 60mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LenkerRitchey Trail Carbon, 31,8x720 mm, 9°
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SattelstützeRock Shox Reverb 125Steahlt 31.6*420mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SteuersatzFSA Orbit I-t integrated, oben integriert 1 1/8", unten integriert 1 1/2"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GriffeCUBE Race Grip, 1-clamp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SattelFi´zi:k Tundra 2 Carbon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gewicht Komplettrad12,7 kg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Farbeblackline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonstiges
Procraft Carbon Sattelklemme SPC1, Bionicon c.guide Kettenführung, *EXUSTAR* E-PB525 MTB/BMX Pedale weiss, *LEZYNE* Carbon Bottle Cage SLR.


----------



## rosso19842 (11. September 2013)

seibukan schrieb:


> Sattel und Kurbel passen ja perfekt - Good Job!
> Der lrs scheint ja wirklich Klasse zu sein - fährst du den tubeless?
> 
> Könntest du bitte mal ein großes Foto mit teileliste reinstellen?
> ...


 

So das sollte alles sein.Tubeless fahr ich leider noch nicht, muss mir noch das Dichtband besorgen.Werd wahrscheinlich noch die XT Teile gegen XTR tauschen dann bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## rosso19842 (11. September 2013)

UPS das Gewicht hätte ich ändern sollen...sind ca 12 kg!werd es demnächst an die waage hängen


----------



## tb2 (11. September 2013)

so ich bin einen schritt weiter: konnte heute mal ein 160er SL in 18" probesitzen. die "längengeometrie" passt mir sehr gut. aber wie befürchtet: sitzrohr ist gute 2 cm zu lang für mich  respektive, ich kann die schöne 125er reverb nur bis zu 105 nutzen  
wie krieg ich das bike doch irgendwie noch passend gemacht? kann man am oberen ende des sitzrohrs noch was rumbasteln oder ist da nix mehr rauszuholen? wie sieht es mit dieser syntece dichtung (oder was auch immer das ist) aus? kann man die entfernen? und gibt es tiefer gebaute sättel? denke das wäre die einfachste lösung, einen sattel der zwischen den rails und der polsterung weniger luft hat. hat mir de jemand einen guten tip? cheers


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2013)

Die Dichtlippe kann man da weg lassen oder gleich die kpl Sattelklemme austauschen. Dadurch gewinnst ca 10mm.
Der Klemmbereich am Sitzrohr ist 20mm hoch. Wenn du da was absägen willst, mußt dir eine flachere Sattelklemme (zB ohne Schnellspanner) besorgen. 
Maximal kannst da 10mm gewinnen, mehr würde ich da nicht kürzen. Eher weniger (5mm).
Den Rest mußt dann durch einen flachen Sattel erzielen.


----------



## seibukan (12. September 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> RahmenSuper HPC Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, Agile Ride Geometry, Efficient Trail Control FSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Danke! 

Wo gab's denn die schicke Kurbel so günstig? Gerne per pn auch den Preis/Händler des LRS - DANKE! Sind wohl steifer und vorallem breiter als die Crest???

Jetzt bin ich ja wirklich gespannt wie viel es genau wiegt und wieder am Grübeln, da ich das 29er im Shop in M mit 13,5 kg wog war mir's zuviel und ich wollt jetzt eigentlich 27,5.
Wirklich schade, dass die solche Räder nicht mit so einer Kettenführung wie beim Liteville ausliefern.

Tubeless ist wirklich top (mit Kompressor). Man spart Gewicht und ich bin sogar schon mit fettem Nagel rumgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (12. September 2013)

Oh das ist kein Geheimnis!!Kurbel hatte ein Kumpel bei Chainreactioncycle.com für 180 bekommen.Gibts aber nicht mehr.Normal ist noch ein roter streifen an der kurbel aber den hab ich mit etwas Schwarzem lack weg gemacht. 
Lrs hab ich bei Bike Discount geholt vorne 400 und hinten 600Euro.1643gr wiegen die und zugelassen bis 110kg.

Ich hatte meins auch im original zustand gewogen und es waren 13,45kg und das geht mal garnicht.Der Sun Ringle wiegt 2,2 kg  da kann man einiges sparen. Meine kefü reicht mir aus!

Ja Tubeless ist wirklich sau gut


----------



## seibukan (12. September 2013)

CUBE Stereo Super HPC 140 SL 29 carbon 'n green

Hat jemand das reale Gewicht in M?


----------



## -easyrider- (18. September 2013)

Hallo,

habe vor mir jetzt im Saisonabverkauf ein neues Cube Bike zu holen. 

Bisher hatte ich das 2010 XMS, jetzt hat mir mein Händler ein Stereo Super HPC 140 Race zu einem guten Preis angeboten.

Gibt es etwas negatives über das Bike zu sagen? Bin hauptsächlich auf Wald- Wiesenwege unterwegs.


----------



## deathmetal (18. September 2013)

-easyrider- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor mir jetzt im Saisonabverkauf ein neues Cube Bike zu holen.
> 
> ...




Für Wald- und Wiesenwege is das Stereo zu schade, das würde ich dazu sagen. Man braucht doch kein solches Gerät für diese Art der Wege, da bist du doch besser mit dem Racefully / Tourenfully bedient.


----------



## -easyrider- (18. September 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Für Wald- und Wiesenwege is das Stereo zu schade, das würde ich dazu sagen. Man braucht doch kein solches Gerät für diese Art der Wege, da bist du doch besser mit dem Racefully / Tourenfully bedient.


 
Mir geht es auch darum das ich im nächsten Jahr mehr in den Alpen fahren will, beziehungsweise einen Alpencross plane.

Daher die Frage ob das Bike auch Schwächen hat.


----------



## deathmetal (18. September 2013)

Bei verwinkelten Trails könnte ich mit vorstellen, dass die 29er Variante etwas träger ist als das 27,5er. 
Fahre selber das 27,5er und finde es einfach klasse, geht gut bergauf und auf Trails macht es einfach nur Spaß. Da das Tretlager sehr tief ist (was ja an sich gut ist) muss man halt beim Treten aufpassen wenn man aufm Trail ist da man sonst aufsetzt, aber das bekommt man schon in den Griff. 
Das wird beim 29er wohl durch die größeren Räder etwas abgemildert sein, aber sonst gibts ja genug hier mit 29ern die da was dazu sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (19. September 2013)

Ein Stereo 650b mit X-Fusion Federelementen 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusions-Revel-HLR-Interbike-2013.html

Wird leider ein seltenes Exemplar bleiben.
Diese Revel HLR ist limitiert auf 200Stck und kostet ca 1800 USD.


----------



## deathmetal (19. September 2013)

Wäre interessant die mal zu fahren  

Mal wieder das [email protected] Action von der Bocchetta di Trela: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KCTSmJ4to0"]Transalp 2013 - Tag 4 (Trail von der Bocchetta di Trela) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## battiwr (19. September 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mal wieder das [email protected] Action von der Bocchetta di Trela: Transalp 2013 - Tag 4 (Trail von der Bocchetta di Trela) - YouTube



schöner singletrail


----------



## mechanicien (20. September 2013)

I'am not very good with my german writing so have to do this in english. This is my cube stereo sl 2013. It will be for sale soon! Not because i don't like it. But it will be replaced by a 2014 fritzz HPA


----------



## Living (20. September 2013)

Schick ;-)


----------



## --HANK-- (20. September 2013)

Servus Stereogemeinde,

Jetzt hat ja jeder sein 650b bzw. 29er Stereo 2013 schon ne Zeit. Darum wollte ich mal nach nen kurzen Fazit fragen? Seit ihr immer noch so begeistert über das Gerät (fahre selber das 650b) wie ich oder gibt's auch negatives zu berichten? Ich hatte das Bike nun mittlerweile auch das ein oder andere mal im bikepark dabei und auch dort hat es gerockt ohne Ende  ...

Also was findet ihr positiv, was negativ? 
Wäre interessant eure Eindrücke zu erfahren! 

Grüße


----------



## Living (21. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die RS reverb stealth in mein 2013 Stereo 140 Race passt?
Finde kein Loch um das Kabel aus dem Rahmen zu führend???


----------



## deathmetal (21. September 2013)

Living schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die RS reverb stealth in mein 2013 Stereo 140 Race passt?
> Finde kein Loch um das Kabel aus dem Rahmen zu führend???



Das Loch sollte auch bei deinem Bike unten am Sitzrohr sein (linke Seite wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Ist bestimmt auch n Blindstopfen drauf oder so.


----------



## deathmetal (21. September 2013)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Servus Stereogemeinde,
> 
> Jetzt hat ja jeder sein 650b bzw. 29er Stereo 2013 schon ne Zeit. Darum wollte ich mal nach nen kurzen Fazit fragen? Seit ihr immer noch so begeistert über das Gerät (fahre selber das 650b) wie ich oder gibt's auch negatives zu berichten? Ich hatte das Bike nun mittlerweile auch das ein oder andere mal im bikepark dabei und auch dort hat es gerockt ohne Ende  ...
> 
> ...



Fahre auch das 650b und bin davon immer noch begeistert. Eigentlich wird das Bike immer besser, je mehr man damit fährt 

Was gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich war, ist das tiefe Tretlager. Bergauf setze ich da öfter mal auf, daher gibts jetzt dann "Verhüterlies" für die Kurbelarme, da die schon gut verkratzt sind. 
Die Gabel taucht schon etwas ab im Steilen und an Stufen, daher lass ich grade das neue CTD einbauen, hoffe damit is das weg. 
Warum ne 3x Kurbel verbaut war versteh ich nicht, daher kam gleich mal ne 2x dran. 

Allgemein gut finde ich die Fahreigenschaften vom Stereo. Die Winkel passen einfach sehr gut. Der steile Sitzwinkel ist im Vergleich zu meinem alten Bike Bergauf ein Segen. 
Bergab macht das Bike einfach Laune. Schenkt unheimlich Vertrauen, daher fahre ich damit viel mehr als mit dem alten Bike. 

Summasumarum eine gute Investition


----------



## Yoshimura (21. September 2013)

@hank

Bin eigentlich voll zufrieden mit meinem STEREO 650B.

Ab und zu vermiss ich das Handling von einem 26er - die "alten" sind halt doch ne Nummer spielerischer uns spritziger zu bewegen - meiner Meinung nach 

Als Schwachstelle empfinde ich auch die Abstimmung der CTD-Gabel... allerdings kann das auch Einbildung sein.. ich hab's halt 100 x gelesen das die verbaute FOX TALAS ******* sein soll... und irgendwann glaubt man es dann selbst und es fängt an einen zu stören... 

Hat hier schon mal jemand den Gabelservice gemacht und die Kartusche auf 2014 upgedatet ? Läuft die dann wirklich geschmeidiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (21. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich habs nun auch getan, bin einfach nie wirklich mit der Sitzposition des AMS 150 zurecht gekommen, hab mir jetzt ein Stereo Super HPC 160 SL 650B (2013) gekauft.
Nun meine Frage, hält die Bremse oder soll ich diese gerade tauschen auf die Shimano XT?
Das mit der Gabel würde mich auch interessieren ob die neuen CTD besser sind, hab das jetzt auch schon oft gehört. Was kostet der Spass für den Umbau?


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2013)

Gibts ne neue Kartusche wenn man auf 2014 updatet oder nur ne neue Abstimmung? Ne neue 
Kartusche reinzupflanzen ist Schwachsinn, dann lieber direkt ne neue Lyrik oder Pike kaufen!


----------



## Vincy (21. September 2013)

Ist kein neues CTD. Nur eine andere Abstimmung (anderes Valve). Kostet 51â¬.


----------



## Yoshimura (21. September 2013)

Ganz dumme Frage... hab da keine Erfahrung. Wer macht das?
Wohin schickt man die Gabel.. oder einfach zum CUBE-Händler?


----------



## Vincy (21. September 2013)

toxoholics http://www.toxoholics.de/info/Service.html


----------



## Grins3katze (24. September 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch begeistere 140 Race Fahrer. Ich wÃ¼rde gern auf tubeless umsteigen und mir neuen LaufrÃ¤dern kaufen. 

KÃ¶nnte mir jemand was empfehlen fÃ¼r den all-Mountain â Enduro Einsatz um die 500euro? 
Ich bevorzuge Steifigkeit vs. Gewicht. Bin ca. 77kg und fahr mehrere Alpencross im Jahr und viel Trails sowie 2-3 Bike Parks besuch.

Mein Internet suche fÃ¼hrt mich soweit zum NoTubes ZTR Flow EX 29erâ¦

Danke - Chris


----------



## ^Grimreaper^ (25. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

sehr interessanter Thread. Ich überlege gerade mir ein Bike für 2014 zu kaufen. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich das Super Stereo Race 650B von 2013, das es momentan für günstige 2799 Euro gibt und das neue Radon Slide 160 650B Carbon 9.0, das es bald für 3599 Euro gibt.
An das Cube würde ich für ca. 300 Euro erstmal eine Reverb Stealth 125 mm mit 380mm Länge reinbauen, somit käme ich auf ca. 3100 Euro.

Nun die Frage: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 500 Euro zum Radon Slide 160 für die SLX-Kassette, komplette XT-Bremsen (180/180mm Größe) und die DT Swiss EX1501 Laufräder? Insbesondere den Vorteil der Bremsen und der Laufräder kann ich schlecht einschätzen.

Die genauen Spezifikationen findet man hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/-26-08-13--Das-Radon-Spec-Heft-2014-ist-da-.htm

Das Gewicht dürfte ja in etwa mit dem Stereo vergleichbar sein. Was denkt Ihr?

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## tb2 (25. September 2013)

ich bin die formula RC tune zwar selbst nicht gefahren, habe aber an meinem bike eine ehemalige low-price formula bremse und daher für mich: nie mehr formula! wenn sie funktionieren ok, aber wenn mal was ist mit denen, ist sehr schnell sehr teuer was zu machen. da sind die shimanos viel gutmütiger. deher kommt an mein nächstes bike sicher ne XT dran.

mich würde vorallem der unterschied der 2014er laufräder der stereos interessieren. welche vorteile bringt der DT CSW EM 3.7 gegenüber dem Sun Ringlé Radium EM? finde nix gescheites im netz über die LRS


----------



## Kharne (25. September 2013)

Beides Schrott der gefahren wird bis was dran ist und dann ausgetauscht wird. Von daher pfeif drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (25. September 2013)

Hey Jungs,

hab jetzt heute mein Stereo Super HPC 160 SL 650B abgeholt.
Wo finde ich die Luftdruck einstellungs Dokumente?
Bei Cube finde ich nur die neuen und bei FOX gibt es im Helpcenter keine 34 Gabel


----------



## Kharne (25. September 2013)

30% Sag einstellen und von da an ausprobieren. Sich an die Vorgaben vom Hersteller oder 
Empfehlungen anderer zu halten führt in 99% der Fälle zu nem schlecht eingestellten Fahrwerk.


----------



## djwhitecraft (25. September 2013)

ja ich weiss, geht mir auch nur drum das ich etwa einen anhaltspunkt habe wieviel ich da brauche.
bin ca 64-65kg


----------



## battiwr (25. September 2013)

Vorn testen ab 5 bar hinten 10 bar.


----------



## tb2 (25. September 2013)

hat einer von den carbon stereo besitzern sein bike schon mal durch den bikepark gejagt? wie macht sich das bike? resp. wie viel hält es aus?


----------



## deathmetal (26. September 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> ja ich weiss, geht mir auch nur drum das ich etwa einen anhaltspunkt habe wieviel ich da brauche.
> bin ca 64-65kg



Finde den Link grade nicht mehr, aber hab dir mal n Bild gemacht von der Cubetabelle (die Werte sind in PSI):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (26. September 2013)

super danke dir deathmetal 
genau sowas hab ich gesucht, aber anscheinend gibts nur noch für die 2014er Bikes


----------



## battiwr (26. September 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> super danke dir deathmetal
> genau sowas hab ich gesucht, aber anscheinend gibts nur noch für die 2014er Bikes


Normalerweise gehört es zur Auslieferung dazu. Der Shop hat einen servicevorteil. Ich meine nicht die Doku von Fox sondern eine fahrwerkseinstellung mit Kunde.


----------



## Kharne (26. September 2013)

Wenn der Händler dir dein Fahrwerk einstellt kommt in 99% der Fälle Mist raus


----------



## spectraler (26. September 2013)

....haben die 2014er HPC Stereo´s einen Alu Hinterbau? bzw. die Kettenstreben aus Alu?


----------



## deathmetal (26. September 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ....haben die 2014er HPC Stereo´s einen Alu Hinterbau? bzw. die Kettenstreben aus Alu?



Nicht das ich wüsste. Da ist ja nur die Ausstattung anders gegenüber den 2013er Modellen und es gibt jetzt ja noch das 120er Modell.


----------



## spectraler (26. September 2013)

....war nur die Aussage in einem Shop, da die Carbon Kettenstreben wohl zu anfällig bei Felskontakt sind. auf der Webseite kann mans auf den Bildern nicht so wirklich erkenne bzw. sieht es für mich ehr nach Carbon aus. In den Beschreibungen wird auch nichts erwähnt. Andernfalls würde das "Schutzblech" an der Kettenstrebe bei den Kettenblättern wohl auch keinen Sinn machen. Vielleicht ist es ja für 2015 geplant


----------



## spectraler (26. September 2013)

das neue Fritzz hätten sie ja auch leicht "Stereo HPA 160" (für die Alu Variante) nennen können, oder worin besteht der Unterschied bei der Geo??? (1cm Unterschied bei der Steuerrohrlänge, das wahr´s!?


----------



## Vincy (26. September 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ....haben die 2014er HPC Stereo´s einen Alu Hinterbau? bzw. die Kettenstreben aus Alu?


 
Bei *SHPC* = full Carbon
Bei *HPC* ist der Hauptrahmen identisch, der kpl Hinterbau aber aus Alu.


Rahmen: *Super HPC* Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, ARG, ETC 4-Link, AXH 

Rahmen: *HPC* Carbon Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, *Aluminum 6061 T6 rear triangle*, ARG, ETC 4-Link, AXH
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/


----------



## spectraler (26. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei *SHPC* = full Carbon
> Bei *HPC* ist der Hauptrahmen identisch, der kpl Hinterbau aber aus Alu.



...das Geheinis ist gelüftet!  das bei manchen der neuen Modelle das _*Super*_ fehlt, hab ich ganz übersehen.


----------



## Vincy (26. September 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> das neue Fritzz hätten sie ja auch leicht "Stereo HPA 160" (für die Alu Variante) nennen können, oder worin besteht der Unterschied bei der Geo??? (1cm Unterschied bei der Steuerrohrlänge, das wahr´s!?


 
Das Fritzz ist mehr abfahrtsorientiert, daher heisst es Fritzz. 
Je nach Rahmengröße sind da kleine Unterschiede bei den Geometriedaten, aber weitgehend schon identisch.
Die Alurahmen haben allgemein ein längeres Steuerrohr. Ist hauptsächlich wegen den größeren Durchmesser der Alurohre, zumeist beim Unterrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (26. September 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> Normalerweise gehört es zur Auslieferung dazu. Der Shop hat einen servicevorteil. Ich meine nicht die Doku von Fox sondern eine fahrwerkseinstellung mit Kunde.



Habe das Bike auf Ebay ersteigert  zu einem sehr guten Preis


----------



## battiwr (26. September 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Habe das Bike auf Ebay ersteigert  zu einem sehr guten Preis


und warum kannst die drücke nicht durch ausprobieren /testen einstellen?
zu mal die tabelle von cube nichts mit dem setting meiner elemente zu tun hat


----------



## battiwr (26. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler dir dein Fahrwerk einstellt kommt in 99% der Fälle Mist raus


?????dann hast du einen lehrling und nicht jemanden, der selber biken täten tut. er muss nicht mal selber downhillfahren. es reicht , wenn er sich etwas mit der materie auskennt.


----------



## Kharne (26. September 2013)

Jeder Händler der was drauf hat drückt dir die Dämpferpumpe in die Hand, sagt dir den Richtwert, 
hilft dirn bissl um ein Setup für den Anfang einzustellen und sagt dann, dass du den Rest 
selber machen musst. Warum? Weil jeder andere Anforderungen an sein Setup hat und jeder 
anders aufm Bike steht/sitzt. Stehst du eher frontlastig muss mehr Luft vorne rein, stehst 
du eher hecklastig dann muss hinten mehr rein. Dazu kommt, dass der Händler nicht jedes 
Bike ausführlich gefahren ist und daher auch nicht weiß wie die Herstellerangaben einzuschätzen 
sind. Die sind idR vollkommen für den Mond.


----------



## battiwr (27. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Jeder Händler der was drauf hat drückt dir die Dämpferpumpe in die Hand, sagt dir den Richtwert,
> hilft dirn bissl um ein Setup für den Anfang einzustellen und sagt dann, dass du den Rest
> selber machen musst. Warum? Weil jeder andere Anforderungen an sein Setup hat und jeder
> anders aufm Bike steht/sitzt. Stehst du eher frontlastig muss mehr Luft vorne rein, stehst
> ...


Danke, dass du es mir nochmal erklären konntest. 
Eigentlich wie bei mir vor ca 1 Monat. Ich hoffe, dein Setting ist zufriedenstellend geworden.


----------



## djwhitecraft (30. September 2013)

Bin jetzt mal gestern eine Runde mit dem neuen Bike gefahren, das Bike geht als wirklich sehr gut den Berg hoch, auch die Sitzposition ist viel bequemer als bei meinem AMS150.
Nun meine Frage, mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr?
Um auf 25% Sag zu kommen an der Gabel hatte ich nicht mal 4 Bar drin, das ist zuwenig oder?
Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## maschbaer (30. September 2013)

Hallo,

Ich Ã¼berlege aktuell auf ein Cube Stereo Super HPC 29" umzusteigen. Ich stehe allerdings vor folgender Entscheidung bezÃ¼glich der Bike Konfiguration:
- SL 'n green fÃ¼r 3359â¬
- Race fÃ¼r 2659â¬ + Rock Shox Reverb

Ich wiege ca. 90kg. Zugelassen sind die Cube MTBs bis 115kg. Ist das Bike fÃ¼r mich geeignet?

GruÃ
Maschbaer


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (30. September 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich überlege aktuell auf ein Cube Stereo Super HPC 29" umzusteigen. Ich stehe allerdings vor folgender Entscheidung bezüglich der Bike Konfiguration:
> - SL 'n green für 3359
> ...



Hi,

Ich hab mir le. Woche ein SL Black'n Green für 3200.- gegönnt. 
Finde das SL besser, da leichtere DT Swiss Laufräder und mit Reverb leichter als das Race. Die XT Bremsen beim SL sind super, der Carbonlenker leicht und schick. 
Das Bike geht bergab höllisch, bergauf mit Lockout und Talas auch gut, das kompletteste Bike dass ich je hatte.
Gruß Mark


----------



## maschbaer (30. September 2013)

Hallo Mark,

wo gibts es denn das SL Green für den Preis?

Ist tatsächlich nur eine Deore Kassette verbaut?


Gruß
Maschbaer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (30. September 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Mark,
> 
> wo gibts es denn das SL Green für den Preis?
> 
> ...



Hi maschbaer, 

Ich hab meines beim Händler gekauft. 

im Netz hier:
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/cube-stereo-super-hpc-140-sl-29

PS: Die XT Bremsen kann man wirklich mit einem Finger bedienen, die DT Swiss Laufräder liegen bei 1700g, die Sun Ringle bei 2200g,letzteres geht gar nicht bei so einem leichten Rahmen finde ich.
Gruß Mark


----------



## Vincy (30. September 2013)

Der DT LRS wiegt viel mehr, eher etwas über 1900g. http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-Spline-sup-®-sup-29
Die Cube-Version hat breitere Felgen und Messingnippel, daher auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## maschbaer (30. September 2013)

@ Mark: Wenn es keine Umstände macht, könntest nochmal nach der Kasette schauen.

Dank im Voraus 

Maschbaer


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (30. September 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> @ Mark: Wenn es keine Umstände macht, könntest nochmal nach der Kasette schauen.
> 
> Dank im Voraus
> 
> Maschbaer



Hab gerade geguckt, keine Beschriftung gefunden. Will heute kein Hinterrad mehr ausbauen. Steht der Name am kleinsten Ritzel ?


----------



## Vincy (30. September 2013)

Da ist nur eine Deore Kassette verbaut.


----------



## maschbaer (30. September 2013)

Hallo Mark,

wäre echt klasse wenn du das mal checken könntest . Eigentlich müsste es draufstehen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5192/xt-kassette-cs-m770-11-32.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CKHsy73987kCFUSS3god0xkA8Q

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9959/deore-kassette-cs-hg61-11-32.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (1. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Mark,
> 
> wäre echt klasse wenn du das mal checken könntest . Eigentlich müsste es draufstehen:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5192/xt-kassette-cs-m770-11-32.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CKHsy73987kCFUSS3god0xkA8Q
> ...


Standard sind Deore. Wenn es an Teilen fehlte sind lt. 26" Forum auch schon komplett andere Komponenten verbaut worden.
Wenn Dir die Kassette so wichtig ist musst Du die XT beim Kauf gleich mit reinhandeln.


----------



## deathmetal (1. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Mark,
> 
> wäre echt klasse wenn du das mal checken könntest . Eigentlich müsste es draufstehen:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CKHsy73987kCFUSS3god0xkA8Q
> ...



Bei meinem war auch ne Deore drauf als ich es angeschaut hab. Is auch gleich ne XT dran gekommen. 
Is ja nicht die Welt was die kostet, an der sollts dann nicht mehr scheitern denk ich mal


----------



## maschbaer (1. Oktober 2013)

Letzte dumme Frage zur Kasette des Bikes:
Wieviele Zähne besitzt das größte Ritzel?


Gruß

Maschbaer


----------



## deathmetal (1. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Letzte dumme Frage zur Kasette des Bikes:
> Wieviele Zähne besitzt das größte Ritzel?
> 
> 
> ...



36, sollte auch bei den neuen Modellen so sein. 
Aber wenn du eh auf ne XT tauschen willst, dann spielt das ja an sich auch keine Rolle. 
Das is n 40 Teil für n >3k Bike, also da muss man jetzt ned groß nachdenken sag ich mal


----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mir gerne ein 29er Fully zulegen. Sozusagen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau . Hätte hierzu gerne eure Hilfe  

Hab mir verschiedene Test angesehen und bin jetzt beim Cube Super HPC gelandet. Fahre vom AC , Trails bis S2 und schöne Wurzelstrecken im Bayrischen Wald eigentlich alles.

Mein Favorit

STEREO 140 SUPER HPC Race 29

ich denke, 140 mm reichen bei 29er hierfür locker aus. Bei den 120ern ist mir die Gabel mit 32 mm optich zu dünn.

das Race hat XT - das SL XTR - ansonsten ähnlich. Preislich sind es doch schon welten. 2600  zu 3500 hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden. Vielleicht später mal einen richtig leichten Laufradsatz dazu.

Bei der Gabel les ich mal Float und mal Talas - Talas wäre mir lieber.

Lieg ich mit meinen Gedanken richtig ? 

Gibt es Kritikpunkte beim Rahmen ?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## maschbaer (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hans,

vorsicht bei den Ausstattungen.
Das Race hat keine komplette XT Ausstatung und auch keine Reverb Sattelstütze in der 2650 Version. Laufräder soll es auch bessere geben als in dieser Ausstattung. Weiterer Unterschied ist, dass das Sl einen Voll-Carbon-Rahmen hat, das Race hingegen einen Alu-Hinterbau.
Weiterhin wird hier empfohlen gleich die gelieferte Kasette (Deore) gegen eine XT zu tauschen (bei Race und SL).

Ich hab mir heute das SL green bestellt, da ich nicht anfangen wollte später aufzurüsten.

Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.

Gruß 
Maschbaer


----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Race einen Alu Hinterbau ????
Stimmt das ?

Das wäre das aus für das Race


----------



## Vincy (1. Oktober 2013)

Das *Super HPC *ist kpl aus Carbon. Das *HPC* hat dagegen den kpl Hinterbau aus Alu, daher auch der günstigere Preis.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/

Rahmen: *Super HPC* Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, ARG, ETC 4-Link, AXH 

Rahmen: *HPC* Carbon Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, *Aluminum 6061 T6 rear triangle*, ARG, ETC 4-Link, AXH


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Gibt es Kritikpunkte beim Rahmen ?



Der Rahmen ist zu leicht, hat Pressfit Tretlager, keine ISCG Aufnahme, somit 
kann man keine gescheite Kettenführung montieren.

Vollcarbon sind seit jeher nur SHPC Bikes, HPC hat nen Aluhinterbau.

Float oder Talas? Float. Spricht deutlich besser an, weniger Schwachstellen 
im System und ne Absenkung darfs einfach nicht mehr brauchen. 
Ich persönlich würde Dämpfer und Gabel direkt verkloppen und dafür ne Pike 
und nen Monarch RT3 reinpacken. Spart in der Geld Anschaffung und du hast 
keinen Stress mit Toxo. Ölstände nachgucken musst du so oder so beim Neukauf.


----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist zu leicht, hat Pressfit Tretlager, keine ISCG Aufnahme, somit
> kann man keine gescheite Kettenführung montieren.
> 
> Vollcarbon sind seit jeher nur SHPC Bikes, HPC hat nen Aluhinterbau.
> ...




ja - Pike werd ich evtl gegen Fox tauschen - fahr die im Liteville 301
Fox Dämpfer sind ok

Rahmen zu leicht   - gibt es schon defekte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> vorsicht bei den Ausstattungen.
> Das Race hat keine komplette XT Ausstatung und auch keine Reverb Sattelstütze in der 2650 Version. Laufräder soll es auch bessere geben als in dieser Ausstattung. Weiterer Unterschied ist, dass das Sl einen Voll-Carbon-Rahmen hat, das Race hingegen einen Alu-Hinterbau.
> ...



aktuell hat das Race auf der Cube homepage komplett XT, Kassette steht nix dabei, hab ich aber eine XT zu Hause. Reverb ist auch dabei,
Laufräder hab ich gesehen sind auch gleich  - der Aufpreis zum SL wäre es mir nicht wert.


----------



## deathmetal (1. Oktober 2013)

Zu leicht würde ich nun nicht sagen. Gehe mit meinem Bike nun nicht grade zimperlich um und habe bisher weder Flex noch sonsige negarive Eigenschaften am Rahmen festgestellt. 
Denke, wenn man in der Gewichtsregion bleibt die Cubde dafür angibt, dann is das kein Thema. 
Was ISCG angeht, nicht jeder braucht ne Kettenführung. Mir is mit ner Bionicon Führung (klar, is keine "richtige" Führung) am alten Bike eher die Kette runter als mit dem Shadwo+ am Stereo.

Was ich am Rahmen nicht so gut finde ist das Oberrohr bzw. die Höhe des Sitzrohrs. Bei passendem Rahmen wars bei mir sehr eng mit ner Reverb. Es passte genau die kleinste Version. Wenn man also noch etwas kürzere Beine hat, hat man ggf. Pech mit ner Variostütze.


----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> aktuell hat das Race auf der Cube homepage komplett XT, Kassette steht nix dabei, hab ich aber eine XT zu Hause. Reverb ist auch dabei,
> Laufräder hab ich gesehen sind auch gleich  - der Aufpreis zum SL wäre es mir nicht wert.




hab gerade gesehen, auf der hompage sind die 2014er Modelle, die Angebote für 2600,00 Euro sind 2013er


----------



## BigBen (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich überlege gerade mir das Stereo Super HPC 160 Race 2013 bzw. nur den Rahmen zuzulegen - entweder durch ein attraktives Angebot oder gebraucht.
Im Moment beschäftigt mich die Rahmengröße. Beim Händler saß ich inzwischen auf dem 18-Zoller, das mir jedoch zu kurz vorkam und hierdurch auch ein wenig unangenehm, da ich eine leichte Buckelhaltung einnahm. Möglicherweise ließe sich meine Körperhaltung durch einen anderen Vorbau, etc. entsprechend anpassen. Ein anderes Rad in 20", empfand ich im direkten Vergleich jedenfalls als angenehmer. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass der 20er Rahmen durchaus noch ok sei und für geplante Touren ohnehin die bessere Wahl wäre. Ich kann das allerdings nicht wirklich beurteilen und würde gerne eure Einschätzung erfahren. Vielen Dank! 

Meine Schrittlänge beträgt um die 83 cm, bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80 m und überproportional größerem Oberkörper samt langer Arme.

Ben




Kharne schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist zu leicht, hat Pressfit Tretlager, keine ISCG Aufnahme, somit
> kann man keine gescheite Kettenführung montieren.


So leicht, dass dessen Stabilität darunter leidet hoffentlich nicht. Die Kritik an der fehlenden ISCG-Aufnahme und dem Pressfit-Tretlager habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen - ist das wirklich so ein Nachteil?


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Herren vom Cube Action Team haben schon diverse Rahmen durch. Zum Vergleich: Das 
neue Genius LT wiegt ~2,1 Kilo und zielt auf die gleiche Kundschaft ab. Scott baut wohl kaum 
einen zu schweren Rahmen, oder? 

Für nen Rennfahrer ist es egal wie lange der Rahmen hält, er sollte halt nur nicht während 
nem Rennen brechen. Für den Ottonormalbiker sollte die Karre was halten, oder kauft ihr 
euch jede Saison ein neues Bike?

Und ja, die Kettenführung ist für mich wichtig, was will ich mit nem 160mm Bike ohne? C-Guide 
schön und gut, aber die kann lange nicht so gut führen wie ne Rolle direkt hinterm Kettenblatt 
und hält nix aus.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (1. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute das SL green bestellt, da ich nicht anfangen wollte später aufzurüsten.



Gratuliere zu dieser Entscheidung, ich wünsch Dir genauso viel Spaß wie ich mit meinem Black'n Green habe.


Gruß Mark


----------



## --HANK-- (1. Oktober 2013)

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied liegt nur darin, dass "die Herren vom Actionteam" wahrscheinlich die Bikes etwas wilder bewegen als die meisten hier... Ich kenne bis jetzt noch keinen, den Rahmen gebrochen ist. 





Kharne schrieb:


> Die Herren vom Cube Action Team haben schon diverse Rahmen durch. Zum Vergleich: Das
> neue Genius LT wiegt ~2,1 Kilo und zielt auf die gleiche Kundschaft ab. Scott baut wohl kaum
> einen zu schweren Rahmen, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## maschbaer (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hans,



> aktuell hat das Race auf der Cube homepage komplett XT, Kassette steht nix dabei, hab ich aber eine XT zu Hause. Reverb ist auch dabei,



Auf der Cube Hompage sind beide Varianten des Bikes sehr gut ausgestattet. Auf dieser Basis hätte ich mich auch für das Race entschieden.
Ich konnte leider kein Race finden welches mit Konfiguration von der Cube Homepage angeboten wird. Ich habe mich daher für die nächst höhere Konfiguration entschieden.

Vielleicht hast du mehr Glück


----------



## maschbaer (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade nochmal in Grübeln gekommen bezüglich der Rahmengröße des Stereo 140.

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 91cm komme ich auf einen 20,5" bzw. 52cm Rahmenhöhe
Nach Körpergrößentabelle von Cube empfehlen die bei 187cm 19"-21" bzw. 48cm-53cm Rahmenhöhe.

Ich habe mich jetzt für ein 20" entschieden statt 22".

Wie sieht es dabei mit der Sattelüberhöhung aus?
Wie weit schaut die Reverb aus dem Rahmen heraus?

Fahrt ihr eher einen kleineren Rahmen oder größer?
Wie ist eure Empfehlung?

Gruß

Maschbaer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (2. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade nochmal in Grübeln gekommen bezüglich der Rahmengröße des Stereo 140.
> 
> ...


 
Bei Schrittlänge 85cm und Körpergröße 180, habe ich mich für das Fritzz (2014) in 18" entschieden, auch wenn mir auf der Cube HP von der Schrittlänge her eigentlich ein 20" empfohlen wurde. Bei ner Probefahrt kam ich mit dem 18" Stereo gut zu recht, ein 20" stand leider nicht zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung. Wenn ich das jetzt auf deine Größe hochrechne, müsstest du mit dem 20" eigentlich gut zurecht kommen. Ich bin aber nur das 650B gefahren, inwiefern sich da evtl. nochmal Unterschiede zum 29" Stereo ergeben, kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## spectraler (2. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade nochmal in Grübeln gekommen bezüglich der Rahmengröße des Stereo 140.
> 
> ...



hallo,
ich habe beim AMS 29 auch ein 20" (191cm/96Sl). Die Cube Rahmen werden mit steigender Rahmengröße ja primär höher (4-5cm), aber nicht sonderlich länger (ca. 1cm). Selbst beim 20" ist die Schrittfreiheit manchmal knapp! Wenn du also nicht unbedingt das Längere Sattelrohr brauchst, lieber die kleinere Größe wählen.


----------



## Lusio (2. Oktober 2013)

BigBen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich überlege gerade mir das Stereo Super HPC 160 Race 2013 bzw. nur den Rahmen zuzulegen - entweder durch ein attraktives Angebot oder gebraucht.
> Im Moment beschäftigt mich die Rahmengröße. Beim Händler saß ich inzwischen auf dem 18-Zoller, das mir jedoch zu kurz vorkam und hierdurch auch ein wenig unangenehm, da ich eine leichte Buckelhaltung einnahm. Möglicherweise ließe sich meine Körperhaltung durch einen anderen Vorbau, etc. entsprechend anpassen. Ein anderes Rad in 20", empfand ich im direkten Vergleich jedenfalls als angenehmer. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass der 20er Rahmen durchaus noch ok sei und für geplante Touren ohnehin die bessere Wahl wäre. Ich kann das allerdings nicht wirklich beurteilen und würde gerne eure Einschätzung erfahren. Vielen Dank!
> ...


----------



## Rucksim (2. Oktober 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> BigBen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du dir unsicher bist fahre an den Ochsenkopf und leihe dir bei Bullhaed das Stereo in 18" und in 20" aus und teste es im Bike Park. Mir hat es bei der Entscheidung sehr geholfen. Beim 20" bekommst du keine Reverb mehr rein, meine hat 1,5 cm Luft.
> ...


----------



## Lusio (2. Oktober 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Lusio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich war vor 2 Wochen auch am Ochsenkopf, da hatte er leider kein 20" zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung, nur das 18"
> ...


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre mit 172cm und 83er schrittlänge das18er mit 50mm Vorbau. Passt Super. Für 188cm find ich das 18er sehr klein?!

Edit: aber das 20er ist mit 83er schrittlänge dann wohl zu hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

so, bestellt ist das Stereo 

140mm Super HPC Race 29" 2013.

Wie ist die Gabel  	Fox 34 Talas 29 CTD O/C

im Vergleich zu den teureren  Fox 34 Talas 29 CTD Adjust FIT

genauso schlecht .

Pike wäre mir schon lieber 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## maschbaer (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

mein 140SL black'n green ist heute gekommen .

Jetzt noch XT Kasette drauf und Pedale montieren. Dann gehts auf Testfahrt Mitte nächster Woche, wenn mein Gips am Arm abkommt.

Was für Vorbauten fahrt ihr an dem Bike?

Gruß

Maschbaer


----------



## Hans (4. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein 140SL black'n green ist heute gekommen .
> 
> ...



Gratuliere 

kannst Du es mal an die Waage hängen ? würde mich Intessieren, ob das Gewicht stimmt.

Bin selber am grübeln

das Super HPC Race für  2639,00 nehmen

oder das Super HPC SL für 3027,02 Euro


----------



## maschbaer (4. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> ...
> oder das Super HPC SL für 3027,02 Euro


 
Wird gemacht, allerdings erst am Sonntag.

Wo gibt es SL für den Preis?
Du hast doch schon das Race bestellt, oder?

Gruß

Masch


----------



## Hans (4. Oktober 2013)

jetzt nirgends mehr - war das letzte


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (5. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> 
> kannst Du es mal an die Waage hängen ? würde mich Intessieren, ob das Gewicht stimmt.
> 
> ...



Für 3027, 02  - was für ein schräger Preis - natürlich das SL.


----------



## Hans (5. Oktober 2013)

zu früh gefreut - gestern bestellt mit Bestätigung - heute kam die Info das sie keines mehr haben - ärgerlich 

das war´s

http://laface-bikes.de/de/CUBE-Fahr...reo-Super-HPC-140-SL-29-Mj.-2013-29-Zoll.html

- 2 % Vorkasse und 10,00 Euro Gutschein für Newsletter

ein 20" Race haben sie noch  - vieleicht 

http://laface-bikes.de/de/CUBE-Fahr...o-Super-HPC-140-Race-29-Mj.-2013-29-Zoll.html


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Preise gehen ja ganz schÃ¶n runter.
Ich habe noch le. Woche ein SL bei Laface fÃ¼r 3350.- â¬ bestellt, dann aber wieder storniert, da ein HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he eines fÃ¼r 3200.-â¬ "zum mitnehmen" in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe hatte.
Ich bin nach 5 Ausfahrten auf Wurzeltrails mehr als zufrieden mit meinem "Black `n Green". Es klettert gut und hat im Downhill enorme Reserven.
Ich finde dass zu so einem leichten Carbonrahmen einfach nicht die schweren LaufrÃ¤der des Race passen und die Reverb bei einem 29er AM Sinn macht.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (5. Oktober 2013)

Wegen "Speicherproblemen" hab ich mein Black'n Green senkrecht aufgehängt. Seither spinnt die Reverb !
Sie ließ sich nicht mehr bewegen, ausgefahren war das noch akzeptabel, bei einem Trail fuhr ich sie runter, und sie steckte in der tiefsten Position fest. Nach einer Stunde konnte ich sie wieder ausfahren, mal ging sie wieder wenn das Rad hing und im Stehen nicht mehr etc., zum Teil umgekehrt. Der Handhebel hatte Spiel= Hinweis für Luft in der Leitung.

So,
Jetzt hab ich sie entlüftet und sie kommt auch in der langsamsten Einstellung rausgeschossen.

PS: Im Web finde ich Anleitungen zum Entlüften der Reverb mit ausenliegender Leitung. Bei der Stealth ist die Entlüftungsschraube aber am Fuss der Stütze, so dass man die ganze Stütze aus dem Rahmen ziehen muß, was bei mir wegen der Länge Leitung gerade noch geht. Ist ein Gefummel und wehe die Entlüftungsschraube fällt einem dabei in den Rahmen.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man die Leitung immer so lange lassen muß um die Stealth als Ganzes aus dem Rahmen ziehen zu können um am Fuß zu arbeiten?


----------



## Lusio (5. Oktober 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass man die Leitung immer so lange lassen muß, dass man die Stealth als ganzes aus dem Rahmen ziehen zu können um am Fuß zu arbeiten?



Das ist richtig, andernfals must du jedesmal den Bedienhebel abbauen. Schiebe beim arbeiten einen Lapen ins Sitzrohr so kann dir auch kein Hydraudiköl reinlaufen und der Rahmen ist geschüzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wie würdet ihr folgenden Auszug aus der Cube "Bedienungsanleitung CFK Carbon" interpretieren (http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/_migrated/content_uploads/CUBE__BA_CFK_alle.pdf):
Unsere Carbonrahmen und verbauten (Voll-)Gabeln sind für ein maximales Fahrergewicht von 115kg Systemgewicht  (Fahrer+Komplettrad+Gepäck) zugelassen.

Was gilt denn nun? Fahrer- oder Systemgewicht

Gruß

Maschbär


----------



## Vincy (5. Oktober 2013)

115kg Systemgewicht. 

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...rt-my-cube-bike-on-the-roof-rack-of-my-car-1/


----------



## Hans (5. Oktober 2013)

tb2 schrieb:


> so ich bin einen schritt weiter: konnte heute mal ein 160er SL in 18" probesitzen. die "längengeometrie" passt mir sehr gut. aber wie befürchtet: sitzrohr ist gute 2 cm zu lang für mich  respektive, ich kann die schöne 125er reverb nur bis zu 105 nutzen
> wie krieg ich das bike doch irgendwie noch passend gemacht? kann man am oberen ende des sitzrohrs noch was rumbasteln oder ist da nix mehr rauszuholen? wie sieht es mit dieser syntece dichtung (oder was auch immer das ist) aus? kann man die entfernen? und gibt es tiefer gebaute sättel? denke das wäre die einfachste lösung, einen sattel der zwischen den rails und der polsterung weniger luft hat. hat mir de jemand einen guten tip? cheers



Hallo,

darf ich fragen , welche Schrittlänge Du hast ?

Ich hab 79 cm und auch ein 18 " bestellt. Bei mir wird es ähnlich sein. iiIch probier mal eine Reverb mit 100mm Verstellbereich, das könnte passen.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (5. Oktober 2013)

Das 2014er Super HPC Race 29 wird in der neusten Mountain Bike als "kurvenfaul" bezeichnet, schnelle Richtungswechsel würden Nachdruck am breiten Lenker erfordern, der mit einen zu langen Vorbau ein indirektes Fahrgefühl verursachen würde. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ? Findet ihr Eure 29er Stereos "kurvenfaul" ?

Ich finde man gewöhnt sich daran, man muss halt früher einlenken und sich mehr reinlegen, was mir aber Spaß macht. Die Laufruhe und Spurtreue finde ich allerdings auch beeindruckend.


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2013)

Auf den Bildern auf der Cube HP siehts nach nem 90er oder 75er aus, das wär mir auch deutlich zu lang ^^

Naja, muss ja angenehm auf Forststrasse zu fahren sein...


----------



## maschbaer (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habt ihr mal die Geometrien verglichen 2013 zu 2014. 

Wenn sich da was verändert hat können sich auch die Fahreigenschaften verändern.

Kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, dass in 2013 das Stereo 140 das Referenz Bike ist und im nächsten Jahr "Schrott".

Die Bike hat anfang des Jahres auch berichtet, dass die 29er generell etwas träger sind im Vergleich zu 26er, man sich jedoch daran gewöhnt und es dann nicht mehr wahrnimmt.
Ich werde dies demnächst testen.

Gruß

Maschbär


----------



## Living (5. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen in eine Reverb. 125mm (420mm) in das Rohr meines 20" 2013 Race passt? Habe eine KS drinne die auch 125mm hat aber nur 385mm lang ist. Das Kabel innen zu führen wäre mir lieber.

Jetzt weis ich nur nicht ob das mit der Länge hin haut und die Reverb. auch ganz rein geht bzw. Bis zur Markierung.

Danke !!!


----------



## maschbaer (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Hier ist endlich mal Kassette und Kette des Stereos spezifiziert:
http://laface-bikes.de/de/CUBE-Fahrraeder/CUBE-MTB-FULLY/CUBE-Stereo-Super-HPC-140-SL-29-Mj.-2013-29-Zoll.html
Leider bleibt es dabei Kassette und Kette sind nur Deore!

Gruß
Maschbaer


----------



## deathmetal (6. Oktober 2013)

Naja, lieber die nehmen bei solchen Teilen was billigeres als an anderer Stelle wo man die Teile nicht so schnell bzw. günstig tauschen kann wie hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tb2 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich fragen , welche Schrittlänge Du hast ?
> 
> Ich hab 79 cm und auch ein 18 " bestellt. Bei mir wird es ähnlich sein. iiIch probier mal eine Reverb mit 100mm Verstellbereich, das könnte passen.



ich habe 78-79 cm schrittlänge

ich fände es einfach schade, bei einem neuen, genialen bike auf ne 125er stütze verzichten zu müssen... verstehe da den konstrukteur von cube wirklich nicht. andere "18" " bikes haben sitzrohrlängen von 40-45 cm, aber einfach nicht 47 

lass es mich wissen wie du mit dem bike zurechtkommst, vielleicht bestelle ich mir dann doch auch eins in 18"


----------



## Hans (6. Oktober 2013)

mach ich


----------



## CheapTrick (7. Oktober 2013)

tb2 schrieb:


> ich habe 78-79 cm schrittlänge
> 
> ich fände es einfach schade, bei einem neuen, genialen bike auf ne 125er stütze verzichten zu müssen... verstehe da den konstrukteur von cube wirklich nicht. andere "18" " bikes haben sitzrohrlängen von 40-45 cm, aber einfach nicht 47
> 
> lass es mich wissen wie du mit dem bike zurechtkommst, vielleicht bestelle ich mir dann doch auch eins in 18"



Also ich hab auch ca 78cm Schrittlänge und bei meinem 18" passt noch eine 125er Reverb rein. Ist ca noch 1cm "Luft". Habe aber auch die Syntace Klemme gegen eine ausgetauscht, die nicht über das Sattelrohr hinausragt.


----------



## Hans (7. Oktober 2013)

hört sich gut an - da sollten doch meine 79 cm Schrittlänge auch passen 

kommt auch ein wenig auf den Sattel an - bauen auch verschieden hoch.


----------



## maschbaer (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe heute mein Cube Stereo SHPC black'n green bekommen. 

Als erstes habe ich die Kasette runtergenommen und gegen eine XT getauscht.

Nach dem Zusammenbau hört sich der Freilauf meiner Meinung nach nicht so an wie ich es von meinen anderem Bike kenne. Das Rad Läuft trotzdem einwandfrei frei. 
Bei meinem alten Bike (DTSwiss X1900) war das Klicken des Freilauf deutlich heller im Ton als jetzt beim neuen Bike. Dämpft vielleicht der Carbonrahmen?

Gruß

Maschbaer


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (7. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist der Freilauf bislang nicht aufgefallen..Bin am So 4h im Matsch gefahren. Heute finde ich drinnen den Freilauf sehr laut , mit einem tiefen Klacken. Ich habe das Gefühl der Carbonrahmen verstärkt als Hohlkörper noch das Geräusch.

Seit der Matschfahrt wippt der Hinterbau trotz Lockout Stellung des Dämpfers im Wiegetritt, le Woche hatte ich das Gefühl es fährt sich im Lockout wie ein Hardtail. Kann sich der Lockout durch Schlamm irgendwie verstopfen ? ( natürlich wurde das Bike wieder geputzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mal mein Bike gewogen:
Cube Stereo SHPC 140 SL black'n green 20"
mit XT Kasette
mit XT SPD Pedalen
mit ein paar Lizard Stickern
-> 13,6kg

Rechnet man die Pedale mit 350g runter ist es 0,85kg schwerer als ausgeschrieben. 

Wo liegen eure Bikes von Gewicht?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## deathmetal (8. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute mein Cube Stereo SHPC black'n green bekommen.
> 
> ...



Denke das es am Laufrad, also der Nabe liegt. Is bei mir auch sehr leise das Ganze. An meinem Reaction GTC mit BOR-Nabe is alles ok, also laut  und da is ja auch n Carbon-Rahmen


----------



## battiwr (8. Oktober 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Seit der Matschfahrt wippt der Hinterbau trotz Lockout Stellung des Dämpfers im Wiegetritt, le Woche hatte ich das Gefühl es fährt sich im Lockout wie ein Hardtail. Kann sich der Lockout durch Schlamm irgendwie verstopfen ? ( natürlich wurde das Bike wieder geputzt)


Climb Modus ist die geschlossene Stufe. Das wiegen sollte durch die rahmenkonstruktion unterdrückt werden. Es ist normal das sich der Dämpfer bewegt ( eintaucht) da es keinen Logout beim beim ctd Dämpfer mehr gibt.


----------



## grosser (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir das Stereo 140 SHPC Race 29 /2014 bestellt.
Hat Jemand  das Wissen (Vincy) oder die Möglichkeit es aus zu probieren ob der Spezialized Dangler am Stereo passt?? Wäre besser wie so ein Bionicon-Schrott.


----------



## maschbaer (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo grosser,

warum brauchst du eine Kettenführung?
Du hast doch einen Umwerfer mit Shadow Funktion. Dieser spannt die Kette.

Ich habe an meinem letzten Bike mit den Kettenführungen von Bionicon gute Erfahrung gemacht. Dranmontieren und vergessen.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Shadow+ ersetzt keine KettenfÃ¼hrung. Ich mÃ¶chte bezweifeln, dass das Teil von Speci passt, 
aber ne C-Guide tuts auch  Da kommt jetzt bald ein neues Modell, kostet nur noch 25â¬ und 
soll deutlich haltbarer sein


----------



## grosser (8. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo grosser,
> 
> warum brauchst du eine KettenfÃ¼hrung?
> Du hast doch einen Umwerfer mit Shadow Funktion. Dieser spannt die Kette.
> ...



An meinem E1 habe ich sowohl Shadow Schaltwerk + KF und es herrscht Ruhe im Gegensatz zu meinem Bike , wo nur ein Sram Type2 Schaltwerk verbaut ist.
Ich habe schon einige abgerissene BioniconÅ gesehen!


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meine C-Guide noch nicht kaputt gekriegt. Wenn du hart fahren willst ist das Stereo 
nix für dich, ne gescheite Führung kriegst du dank Pressfittretlager und keiner ISCG Aufnahme 
nicht dran.


----------



## Vincy (8. Oktober 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir das Stereo 140 SHPC Race 29 /2014 bestellt.
> Hat Jemand das Wissen (Vincy) oder die Möglichkeit es aus zu probieren ob der Spezialized Dangler am Stereo passt?? Wäre besser wie so ein Bionicon-Schrott.


 
Die Kettenstrebe vom Stereo 650b ist da an der Stelle ca 23mm dick und ca 37mm hoch. Das Strebenprofil ist nach außen hin etwas spitzbauchig. 
Da ist Unten auch noch Zugführungshalter. Die Strebe ist stark geschwungen, der integrierte Kettenstrebenschutz wird daher so nicht passen. 
Evtl das Kunststoffteil leicht anwärmen, um es der Strebenform anpassen zu können.

In der neuen MB 11/2013 ist ein Vergleichstest vom Stereo SHPC 29 Race, im Duell mit dem Trek Remedy 29.


----------



## Hans (8. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mal mein Bike gewogen:
> Cube Stereo SHPC 140 SL black'n green 20"
> ...



mein Stereo super hpc 140 race in 18" out of the box 13,14 kg - ist halt noch keine Reverb drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (8. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich hab meine C-Guide noch nicht kaputt gekriegt. Wenn du hart fahren willst ist das Stereo
> nix für dich, ne gescheite Führung kriegst du dank Pressfittretlager und keiner ISCG Aufnahme
> nicht dran.




Nee, das Cube soll für AM/Wurzel/Trails herhalten, aber da scheppert es auch schon gewaltig.
Die C-Guide fliegt weg, wenn die Kette nach rechts schwenkt und in diesem Moment die Kurbel von unten kommt!

 @Vincy
Danke! Ich werde es ausprobieren, wenn die Kiste 11/2013 geliefert wird.

Bin schon mal gespannt auf das 29er Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Die C-Guide fliegt weg, wenn die Kette nach rechts schwenkt und in diesem Moment die Kurbel von unten kommt!



Hab ich noch nicht hingekriegt und ich krieg so ziemlich alles kaputt


----------



## Yoshimura (8. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir hält die C-Guide auch BOMBE.... bis jetzt (auf Holz klopf) 

Was mich langsam nervt is die Federgabel... das wegsacken im mittleren Bereich stört schon gewaltig ... ne PIKE wäre was feines.. oder halt doch den Schweine-teuren Gabelservice machen lassen... vll. hilfts wirklich


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Das ist halt das Problem mit festen Stufen für die Druckstufe, vor allem wenn die von Haus 
aus unterdämpft ausgeliefert werden


----------



## CheapTrick (8. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> mein Stereo super hpc 140 race in 18" out of the box 13,14 kg - ist halt noch keine Reverb drann



Mein 140er Race hatte aus dem Karton auch 13,1 Kg.
Mit ein bisschen Tuning bin ich jetzt aber inkl. Reverb auf 12,8 runter....und etwas Luft ist hier und da noch vorhanden


----------



## Hans (8. Oktober 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Mein 140er Race hatte aus dem Karton auch 13,1 Kg.
> Mit ein bisschen Tuning bin ich jetzt aber inkl. Reverb auf 12,8 runter....und etwas Luft ist hier und da noch vorhanden





mein Ziel ist 11,9 kg incl Reverb,Pedalen, Tacho und Flaschenhalter


----------



## mimo6666 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute mal ein Stereo bekommen bis meins aus dem Garantiefall wieder fertig ist.
Kann mir von euch vll. jemand ein bischen was zu dem Bike sagen den Tests hab ich nicht wirklich gefunden und irgendwann hab ich den überblick hier beim lesen verloren.


----------



## seibukan (8. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> mein Ziel ist 11,9 kg incl Reverb,Pedalen, Tacho und Flaschenhalter



Wie weit bist du? 12,5 oder?


----------



## Vincy (8. Oktober 2013)

*WINNING BIKE: Nico Lau's Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC 27.5*

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...ube-Stereo-160-Super-HPC-27-5,64927/sspomer,2






Bike Features 

FOX 34 Float CTD fork 
FOX Float CTD shock with remote CTD lever set to ~25% sag 
FOX DOSS seatpost with the lever underneath the bar on the right (with the rear shifter) and stealth routing 
26/36/44 Shimano XTR triple with the teeth on the big ring ground down to act as a bash guard (no chain guide) 
10-speed Shimano XTR rear derailleur with Shadow+ clutch 
Shimano XTR Trail brakes with 200mm front & 180mm rear (Nico runs his levers pretty flat & zip-ties his housing together to prevent rattling) 
Shimano XTR SPD pedals 
DT Swiss Spline One EX1501 Wheels
Schwalbe Magic Mary with Super Gravity casing up front - Tires are mounted tubeless at just 22 psi (1.5 bar) 
Schwalbe Rock Razor or Hans Dampf with Super Gravity casing and Trailstar compound out back 
Short 40mm Syntace stem and 770mm wide handlebars with three spacers between the head tube and stem 
Well-worn Syntace lock-on grips 
DT Swiss RWS thru axle 
FSA headset 
SDG Saddle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (8. Oktober 2013)

seibukan schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du? 12,5 oder?




hab meins erst heute um 16:00 uhr ausgepackt - dauert noch


----------



## maschbaer (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Habe gestern meine erste Testfahrt gemacht:
WOW!
Das war schon beeindruckend wie das Sterep SHPC 140 über den Wurzeltrail gebügelt ist. Die Kinematik arbeitet ausgezeichnet.
Kinematik und Sitzposition führen dazu, dass man sehr suverän mit Bike fahren/aggieren kann.

Hoffe alle haben so viel Spaß mit dem Rad wie ich.

Gruß
Masch

P.S. Ich überlege noch ob ich das 42er Kettenblatt gegen einen Bashguard tausche, da ich es glaube ich kaum benutzen werde.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (9. Oktober 2013)

Gratuliere und weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## dubtec (9. Oktober 2013)

Wow, scheinen ja doch einige die aktuellen Rabatte zu nutzen. Erwarte auch ein SL in 22" in den nächsten Tagen.

Habe bereits einige Änderungen eingeplant:
- Remote Lock-Out für Dämpfer und Gabel
- Nobby Nic Tubeless
- 203mm Bremsscheibe vorne
- XT Kassette

Auch ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Gewicht. War eigentlich von knapp 12kg bei meinem Setup ausgegangen auf Basis einer Aussage von 12,4kg beim Standardmodell (Quelle multicycle.de). Das scheine ich aber in Anbetracht der tatsächlichen Messungen hier im Thread gehörig knicken zu können.

Was sind denn die besten Einsparmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich weniger Gewicht für geringe Investition?


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe gestern meine erste Testfahrt gemacht:
> WOW!
> ...



Ich hab mein 140er auch auf 2x umgebaut (22/36) passt mir definitv besser, ist aber wie so vieles auch eine Geschmacksfrage ;-)


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Oktober 2013)

dubtec schrieb:


> Was sind denn die besten Einsparmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich weniger Gewicht für geringe Investition?



Beim Race waren es definitv die Laufräder, am SL ist die Luft schon dünner!
Aber auch das SL sollte ne billige Deore Kasette draufhaben, mit einer XT sparst du 130 Gramm, mit einer XX noch etwas mehr.
Umbau auf 2x kostet auch nicht die Welt und bringt ein paar Gramm und den der Sattel ist für seine 270 Gramm auch nicht wirklich bequem.
Ansonsten noch auf Tubeless umrüsten. Alles weitere geht dann schon mehr ins Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (9. Oktober 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Beim Race waren es definitv die Laufräder, am SL ist die Luft schon dünner!
> Aber auch das SL sollte ne billige Deore Kasette draufhaben, mit einer XT sparst du 130 Gramm, mit einer XX noch etwas mehr.
> Umbau auf 2x kostet auch nicht die Welt und bringt ein paar Gramm und den der Sattel ist für seine 270 Gramm auch nicht wirklich bequem.
> Ansonsten noch auf Tubeless umrüsten. Alles weitere geht dann schon mehr ins Geld.



Wenns um das 160er Modell geht und um das vom letzten Jahr, dann sind die Laufräder die gleichen wie beim Race! 

Fine  allgemein das du eben am Laufradsatz was holen kannst, aber sonst is ja  nicht viel drin wenn du schon das "billige" Zeug runter hast. Aber für n  Bike in der Federwegsklasse sind 12-13 kg doch ganz ok wie ich finde.


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Oktober 2013)

Ok, 140er oder 160er sollte geklärt werden, ich bin vom 140er  (Model 2013) ausgegangen


----------



## dubtec (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist das 140er SL Modell von 2013 als 22" 29er (früher war's dann wohl doch etwas einfacher, das  Modell präzise anzugeben...).

Danke, dass ich dann wohl oder übel mit dem Gewicht leben werde. 13kg ist nicht die Welt, stimmt. Hatte nur unter Berücksichtigung aller positiven Faktoren (Carbon, komplett XT, leichter LRS, Tubeless) und in Anbetracht des Preises gehofft, die 12kg-Grenze zu knacken. Insbesondere weil in meiner Quelle eben 12,4 kg stand...


----------



## dubtec (9. Oktober 2013)

Abwarten: Samstag kriege ich's und werde mitsamt Umbauten wiegen. Werde berichten.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (9. Oktober 2013)

dubtec schrieb:


> Wow, scheinen ja doch einige die aktuellen Rabatte zu nutzen. Erwarte auch ein SL in 22" in den nächsten Tagen.



Ja,
die 2014er SL liegen bei 4999.-. Ist als kompl. XTR Bike und mit noch leichteren Laufrädern sicher besser als unsere 2013er. Aber 5k sind auch eine heftige Forderung. Wäre mir zu teuer, da finde ich die aktuellen SL für 3,2 -3,3k einen recht guten Kompromiss.
Wir schreiben hier viel über Deore-Cassetten und einige 100g Mehrgewicht (wobei ich geschönte Gewichtsangaben von Herstellern nicht vertrauensbildend finde), sei's drum, wenn man das Bike erstmal fährt ist doch alles vergessen und man staunt immer wieder wie souverän es alle Wurzeln wegschnupft.


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Oktober 2013)

Eben, das 2013er SL ist doch für den Preis wirklich gut ausgestattet!

Beim Race waren die Laufräder aber einfach unnötig schwer, aber das ließ sich für relativ wenig Geld beheben! Das Teil (egal ob Race oder SL) macht einfach nur Laune, hatte noch nie ein so vielseitiges Bike! Egal ob AM und Enduro-Touren oder Marathon, das Bike kann (bis auf heftigen Park-Einsatz) einfach vieles verdammt gut!


----------



## Vincy (10. Oktober 2013)

Den Dämpfer kannst da nicht nachträglich auf Remote umrüsten, dann mußt du den durch eine Remote-Version ersetzen. Lockout hat der auch nicht. 
Außerdem hast dann auch mehr Gewicht.


----------



## maschbaer (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Für die Grammfuchser:
Die Kette ist wie die Kassette nur Deore. Eine höherwertige Kette ist leichter.


Gruß
Masch


----------



## dubtec (10. Oktober 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer kannst da nicht nachträglich auf Remote umrüsten, dann mußt du den durch eine Remote-Version ersetzen. Lockout hat der auch nicht.
> Außerdem hast dann auch mehr Gewicht.



Ich weiß.  Der Dämpfer wird auch getauscht...


----------



## Hans (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mein Race mit einer Reverb nachrüsten. Schalter sind aktuelle XT. Gibt es da eine Schelle mit der der Remote-Hebel und die XT-Schalter verschraubt werden kann 
Gruß

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (10. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mein Race mit einer Reverb nachrüsten. Schalter sind aktuelle XT. Gibt es da eine Schelle mit der der Remote-Hebel und die XT-Schalter verschraubt werden kann
> Gruß
> ...



Hmm, nicht das ich wüsste?! Nicht mal bei den Problem Solvers hab ich dazu was gefunden 
Wenn ja, wäre ich auch interessiert, aber ich fürchte da ist mit Shimano Shiftern und Bremsen nix zu machen!


----------



## maschbaer (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon sein 42er Kettenblat gegen einen BashGuard getauscht. Gibt es Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen bezüglich BashGuards?

Man braucht dann folglich einen für 32T.


Gruß

Masch


----------



## maschbaer (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

mit welchem Luftdruck fahrt ihr euere 29er Reifen?

Habt ihr einen Tip für mich. Ich wiege 90kg. Auf meinem 26" bin ich 1,9bar gefahren.


Gruß

Masch


----------



## dubtec (14. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

hatte ja versprochen zu berichten.

Nun, meine Erwartung bei 12kg zu landen wurde am Wochenende zerschmettert. Trotz der Umbauten (s.u.) liege ich bei 13,08kg ohne Pedale bei einem 29er Cube Stereo HPC SL 2013 in der Größe 22. Das vom Händler angegebene Gewicht von 12,4kg (http://www.multicycle.de/cube-stereo-super-hpc-140-sl-29-carbon-n-green-2017) muß ein Vertipper sein. Ich nehme an, daß ohne meine Umbauten ca. 13,4kg rauskämen. Das Mehr an Rahmen und Zügen könnte aus meiner Sicht jedoch nicht einen Gewichtsunterschied  von ca. 1kg ausmachen zw. 16 Zoll (so das denn der Maßstab für die 12,4kg sind) und 22 Zoll.

Meine Umbauten:
- Nobby Nic schlauchlos in 2,35 Breite
- XT Kassette
- CTD-Remote für Dämpfer und Gabel
- Fox Dämpfer aus 2014 mit Kashima Coating 

Aber: Das soll nicht heißen, daß ich das Bike nicht unfassbar geil finde! Klettert sehr gut, ist in der Abfahrt aber wahnsinning komfortabel und verzeihend. Ich bin echt hin und weg und kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Hans (14. Oktober 2013)

bin auch gerade beim abspechen, aber mein Ziel 11,9 wir schwierig 

was wiegen den die 2,35 Nobby´s ? sind die mit SnakeSkin ? Breite ?

Gruß

Hans


----------



## dubtec (14. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> bin auch gerade beim abspechen, aber mein Ziel 11,9 wir schwierig
> 
> was wiegen den die 2,35 Nobby´s ? sind die mit SnakeSkin ? Breite ?
> 
> ...



Ja, sind Snake-Skin. Bzgl. Gewicht kann ich aktuell nur noch auf die Schwalbe-Seite verweisen, die 725 g nennt. Da Reifen jetzt schon Milch enthalten und auf Felge sind, kann ich Dir max. irgendwann den LRS als ganzen abwiegen, aber da wirst Du mit Sicherheit bis zum Wochenende warten müssen - wenn nicht sogar länger, da das Rad gerade nochmal beim Händler ist.


----------



## Hans (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Breite würde mi reichen - hat Zeit

Danke


----------



## dubtec (14. Oktober 2013)

2,35?! Oder meinst Du etwas Anderes als die Breite?


----------



## Hans (14. Oktober 2013)

2,35 steht drauf
In der Realität schaut es oft anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (14. Oktober 2013)

dubtec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hatte ja versprochen zu berichten.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosso19842 (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## rosso19842 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal meins nach dem Waschgang


----------



## grosser (15. Oktober 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


>



Da geht auch mehr Kohle fürs Bike, als für die Hausrenovierung!


----------



## rosso19842 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin nur Mieter


----------



## battiwr (18. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir / uns jemand den Durchmesser der sattelstütze vom race 160 verraten bzw messen? Habe keinen messschieber. Thx
Falls jemand in den klugscheissmodus wechselt. Nein ich habe auch kein Maßband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (18. Oktober 2013)

ð


----------



## deathmetal (18. Oktober 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> Kann mir / uns jemand den Durchmesser der sattelstütze vom race 160 verraten bzw messen? Habe keinen messschieber. Thx
> Falls jemand in den klugscheissmodus wechselt. Nein ich habe auch kein Maßband.



Ohne jetzt zu messen, aber es is ne 31,6er Stütze soweit ich weiß


----------



## Vincy (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist d31,6mm. Steht aber meistens auch auf den Stützen drauf.


----------



## battiwr (18. Oktober 2013)

Also keiner hat 34er geschrieben.  Gut. Reverb ist bestellt und wird nä wo eingebaut.


----------



## Hans (19. Oktober 2013)

seibukan schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du? 12,5 oder?



Hallo,

Umbau größtenteils abgeschlossen 

Stereo Super HPC Race out of the box ohne Pedale:  13,14 kg 

jetzt incl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter  11,98 kg  

das meiste kann man mit den Laufrädern rausholen. Die originalen wiegen mit Reifen, Bremsscheiben und Kassette 5120 Gramm.
Jetzt mit Funworks N-Light/Arch, 2,25er Nobby Nic schlauchlos, Magura Storm SL ( vorne jetzt 203mm ) und XT Kassette 11-36 3764 Gramm. Mal locker 1,356 kg gespart.

Leider noch ohne Reverb. Mit Reverb, leichteren Sattel und Sattelklemme kommen noch ca. 250 Gramm drauf. Vielleicht gleich ich das mit einer Pike aus, die dürfte rund 300 Gramm weniger haben als die Fox.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## maschbaer (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

würde gerne folgendes Thema nochmals aufwärmen:


> mit welchem Luftdruck fahrt ihr euere 29er Reifen?
> Habt ihr einen Tip für mich. Ich wiege 90kg. Auf meinem 26" bin ich 1,9bar gefahren.



Ich habe jetzt schon von 1,9bar auf 1,6bar abgesenkt. Kommt mir immer noch ein bisschen hart vor.

Gruß

Maschbär


----------



## Vincy (19. Oktober 2013)

*Cube Fritzzz "Action Team"*


----------



## dubtec (20. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Stereo Super HPC Race out of the box ohne Pedale:  13,14 kg
> 
> jetzt incl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter  11,98 kg



Sag mal, Hans, auf welche Rahmengröße beziehen sich Deine Aussagen und welches Modellreihe hast Du im Sinne von 650b o. 29?

Danke + Gruß


----------



## Hans (20. Oktober 2013)

dubtec schrieb:


> Sag mal, Hans, auf welche Rahmengröße beziehen sich Deine Aussagen und welches Modellreihe hast Du im Sinne von 650b o. 29?
> 
> Danke + Gruß



Hallo,

ist ein Super HPC Race 29" in Größe M


----------



## V10pinner (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Steuersatz ? Nachdem meiner geknackt hatte baute ich die Gabel aus dem Bike und mir fiel das untere Steuersatzlager gleich mit raus. Es liegt nur lose in der Aufnahme ohne Steck- oder Presspasseung . Hat also leicht Spiel . Im zusammengebauten und gereinigten Zustand scheint das soweit erstmal OK zu sein . 
Ich find es nur komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (23. Oktober 2013)

V10pinner schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Steuersatz ? Nachdem meiner geknackt hatte baute ich die Gabel aus dem Bike und mir fiel das untere Steuersatzlager gleich mit raus. Es liegt nur lose in der Aufnahme ohne Steck- oder Presspasseung . Hat also leicht Spiel . Im zusammengebauten und gereinigten Zustand scheint das soweit erstmal OK zu sein .
> Ich find es nur komisch.



Jap, das ist normal und muss so sein. Das Lager liegt recht lose im Sitz, ist keine Presspassung.


----------



## seibukan (24. Oktober 2013)

Auf zum First-Ride nach Torbole mit dem Ludwig Döhl und dem Rest des Action-Teams. Wird bestimmt a Mords Gaudi ;-)


----------



## deathmetal (25. Oktober 2013)

Was für ne Veranstaltung is das? 

Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Vincy (25. Oktober 2013)

Eine Saisonabschluss-Party des Cube Action Teams.
https://www.facebook.com/CubeActionTeam


----------



## dubtec (26. Oktober 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> bin auch gerade beim abspechen, aber mein Ziel 11,9 wir schwierig
> 
> was wiegen den die 2,35 Nobby´s ? sind die mit SnakeSkin ? Breite ?
> 
> ...


Um dann endlich auch mal Deine Frage zu beantworten. Die NNs sind von Flanke und Flanke 5,8cm breit. Ich fahr sie mit ca 2,2 / 2,3bar. Ich hoffe, das beantwortet Deine Frage!


----------



## Hans (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

möcht mir an mein Super HPC Race 29" eine Pike verbauen. Am liebsten eine schwarze und Dual Position  - gibt es aber leider nicht 

An meinem Liteville fahr ich die DPA und bin zufrieden - die Absenkung nutze ich auch häufig. 
Am 29er bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die brauche - das klettert auch ohne absenken sehr gut.

Federweg 140 oder 150 mm ?

Kann man die Pike SoloAir eigentlich von 140 auf 150 oder umgekehrt umbauen ?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Vincy (27. Oktober 2013)

Brauchst dafÃ¼r einen anderen Air Schaft, der kostet ca 30â¬.


----------



## Yoshimura (27. Oktober 2013)

Funktioniert das mit dem Umrüsten auch bei der PIKE 650B mit 150mm.

Die 160er ist ja im Moment noch nicht lieferbar und da ich dringend ne Gabel brauche (hab die FOX verkauft) würde ich die 150mm nehmen und wenn möglich dann beim nächsten Service auf 160mm umrüsten... 

Bis auf den Federweg sind beide ja vollkommen identisch - soweit ich da richtig informiert bin (?)

Oder soll ich lieber warten bis die 160mm 650B lieferbar ist (wann auch immer das sein wird) nervt halt bissl das ich dann evtl. Wochen wegen ner nicht lieferbaren Gabel nicht fahren kann ;(


----------



## Vincy (27. Oktober 2013)

Das ist bei allen Pike Versionen möglich, sogar bei der DPAir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt mit meinem Stereo 650b SL ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei fast jeder größeren Wurzel mit dem Pedal aufsetzte. Dämpfer im Trail Mode Stufe 2.

Zu Hause habe ich den Dämpfer (Fox Float CTD Kashima coated) überprüft. Der Luftdruck war ok und entsprach meinem Set Up.
Aber bei kräftigen Druck auf den Settel federt Der Dämfer im Climb, Trail (Stufe 2) und Descend Mode jeweils ca 30 mm von 65mm ein .

Hat jemand ähnliches festgestellt?


----------



## Hans (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich muß nochmal eine Frage stellen, da ich mit meinem Stereo 29 noch kaum gefahren bin 

braucht man eine Gebelabsenkung oder kann man bei einem 29er darauf verzichten 

Bei meinem Liteville 301 fahr ich die pike DPA und nutz die Absenkung im Gebirge oft.

Gruß

Hans


----------



## deathmetal (28. Oktober 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt mit meinem Stereo 650b SL ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei fast jeder größeren Wurzel mit dem Pedal aufsetzte. Dämpfer im Trail Mode Stufe 2.
> 
> ...



Das Tretlager ist halt recht tief. Bin auch schon öfter aufgesessen wenns Bergauf ruppig wird. Habe jetzt solche Plastikteile an die Kurbel. So wird die wenigstens etwas weniger verkratzt. 
Aber als so schlimm empfinde ich das gar nicht. Nachdem ich mich dran gewöhnt habe, war das schon ok und es ist auch bei mir echt nur, wenns ruppig mit größeren Hindernissen bergauf wird.


----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das Tretlager ist halt recht tief. Bin auch schon öfter aufgesessen wenns Bergauf ruppig wird. Habe jetzt solche Plastikteile an die Kurbel. So wird die wenigstens etwas weniger verkratzt.
> Aber als so schlimm empfinde ich das gar nicht. Nachdem ich mich dran gewöhnt habe, war das schon ok und es ist auch bei mir echt nur, wenns ruppig mit größeren Hindernissen bergauf wird.



Dass das Tretlager tief ist ist schon klar, aber ich fahre z.Z. in allen Dämpfereinstellungen im Descend Mode. Bisher war das Problem deutlich geringer wenn ich in den Trail Mode gewechselt habe.


----------



## deathmetal (28. Oktober 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Dass das Tretlager tief ist ist schon klar, aber ich fahre z.Z. in allen Dämpfereinstellungen im Descend Mode. Bisher war das Problem deutlich geringer wenn ich in den Trail Mode gewechselt habe.



Wenn es keinen Unterschied mehr macht welchen Modus du drin hast, dann ist vielleicht was am Dämpfer??? 
Lass mal nachschauen.


----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Wenn es keinen Unterschied mehr macht welchen Modus du drin hast, dann ist vielleicht was am Dämpfer???
> Lass mal nachschauen.



Das ist vermutlich mein Problem nach gerade einmal 5 Monaten und das bei Fox mit 90 Tagen Garantie auf Dichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (28. Oktober 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich mein Problem nach gerade einmal 5 Monaten und das bei Fox mit 90 Tagen Garantie auf Dichtungen.



Hatte jetzt das ganze Jahr kein Problem mit dem Dämpfer. Habe den Dämpfer und die Gabel jetzt allerdings beim Service gehabt (halt nach dem ersten Jahr). 
Die Gabel wurde komplett überarbeitet (incl. neuem CTd mit Trailadjust und Talas) und der Dämpfer einfach gewartet. 

Mit FOX hab ich bisher am wenigsten Probleme gehabt. Hatte ne SID, die war ja zum Kotzen, nur Probleme. Seit ich da auch auf FOX bin is alles ok.


----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt das ganze Jahr kein Problem mit dem Dämpfer. Habe den Dämpfer und die Gabel jetzt allerdings beim Service gehabt (halt nach dem ersten Jahr).
> Die Gabel wurde komplett überarbeitet (incl. neuem CTd mit Trailadjust und Talas) und der Dämpfer einfach gewartet.
> 
> Mit FOX hab ich bisher am wenigsten Probleme gehabt. Hatte ne SID, die war ja zum Kotzen, nur Probleme. Seit ich da auch auf FOX bin is alles ok.



Ich habe eine alte Judy die wurde nie gewartet und funktioniert immer noch. An meinem vorgänger Bike hatte ich Fox, der Dämpfer funktioniert, die Tales machte schnell probleme erst nach einem teuerem Service funktionierte sie ordentlich.


----------



## Stollenroller (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich würde an mein Stereo 650B 20" gerne die C.Guide dranschrauben. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. der Kettenlänge? Müssen da noch Extraglieder rein? 
Danke & schönen Tag 
Christoph


----------



## deathmetal (29. Oktober 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich habe eine alte Judy die wurde nie gewartet und funktioniert immer noch. An meinem vorgänger Bike hatte ich Fox, der Dämpfer funktioniert, die Tales machte schnell probleme erst nach einem teuerem Service funktionierte sie ordentlich.



Ja, so ist das eben. Mit jedem Produkt kann man Glück oder Pech haben.


----------



## Lusio (29. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch ein hinnweis von Fox zur Qualität ihrer Produkte.

http://ridefox.com/recall

Achtung für alle Besitzer eines 2013ér Evolution Models bestimmte Gabeln dürfen nicht mehr benutzt weden.


----------



## deathmetal (29. Oktober 2013)

Schon klar, ne Rückrufaktion ist nicht gerade das Beste. 
Würdest du jetzt Toyota, BMW oder Mercedes etc.  auch schlechter Qualität bezichtigen, weil sie schon mal ne Rückrufaktion hatten? 

Paqssiert, ist nicht schön, aber kann passieren. Es gibt wohl bei jedem Hersteller mal ein Produkt, das nicht so ist, wie man das gerne hätte.


----------



## Hans (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich rüste mein Stereo Super HPC Race mit einer Reverb nach. Gibt es da spezielle Halter fürs Unterrohr ? Bei meinem geht ja nur die Bremsleitung rauf ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## auon (30. Oktober 2013)

du kannst einen Teil der vorhandenen Halterung am Unterrohr verdrehen, dann kannst du eine 2. Leitung befestigen

;o)


----------



## Hans (30. Oktober 2013)

auon schrieb:


> du kannst einen Teil der vorhandenen Halterung am Unterrohr verdrehen, dann kannst du eine 2. Leitung befestigen
> 
> ;o)




Danke - Cube denkt mit  im Gegensatz zu mir


----------



## grosser (30. Oktober 2013)

so, habe heute mein Stereo SHTC140 2014er Größe S erhalten!
12,88kg hat es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhopser (31. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Teil !! Hat der Händler Dir Rabatt gegeben ? Was für ein Vorbau ist dran (wie lang) ? Viel Spaß damit


----------



## grosser (31. Oktober 2013)

waldhopser schrieb:


> Schönes Teil !! Hat der Händler Dir Rabatt gegeben ? Was für ein Vorbau ist dran (wie lang) ? Viel Spaß damit



Fährt auch verdammt gut!
Hätte nicht gedacht, das ein 29er mit 140mm so viel Spaß macht.
Vorbau ist 70mm.


----------



## V10pinner (1. November 2013)

Mein 650b Aufbau 




HighRoller II 60a Reifen
crankbrothers mallet Pedale
syntace megaforce 70mm Vorbau
E13 Kettenführung
Shimano Bremsscheiben 203/180
Avid Code/X0 Bremse
Reverse Griffe
XT Kassette
XTR Kette
Stronglight 32er Kettenblatt
Ti-Schrauben

der Rest ist Serie


----------



## auon (3. November 2013)

also ich wollte da ja jetzt ein bild von menem 22er einstellen 

aber das mit dem bild hochladen hab ich noch nicht

ich dachte ich lad es ins Album 

)


----------



## auon (3. November 2013)

ist das eine Textmaschine


----------



## Stollenroller (3. November 2013)

Hier mal der neueste Zugang zu meiner Bikeherde 

Änderung gegenüber Standard ist bislang nur die C.Guide und ein paar Aufkleber um Kabelscheuern zu verhindern.

Mal 'ne Frage: macht ihr eigentlich was um den Hinterbau / Sitzrohr gegen Steinschlag zu schützen?


----------



## deathmetal (3. November 2013)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage: macht ihr eigentlich was um den Hinterbau / Sitzrohr gegen Steinschlag zu schützen?



Da hab ich bisher nichts kleben außer natürlich was an der Kettenstrebe. Ist aber auch noch nichts von Steinschlag zu sehen am Hinterbau etc. An aufgewirbelten Steinen hats nicht gemandelt, also da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen glaube ich.


----------



## auon (4. November 2013)

geht ja eh,  mein 22" 2013er

geändert hab ich nur Lenker (2cm Überhöhung) und die Stealth
wiegt 13,8 wie´s da steht

bei 100kg Fahrergewicht bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da stabile Laufräder bekomm wo sich der Aufwand gewichtsmäßig lohnt, Tipps?






den Spritzschutz vorn bei der Gabel hab ich so umgesetzt
ein wenig breiter hab ich das Fliegengitter noch gemacht, funkt gut






Zum Rahmendesign: hab mir beim Füße  einklappen (verwachsener Singletrail) mit abgesenkter Stütze am seitlich spitz zulaufenden Oberrohr voll das Innenknie angehaut, hat sicher 3 Wochen gedauert bis ich wieder Schmerzfrei war, schon jemand ähnliches gehabt?


----------



## auon (4. November 2013)

aja tubless fahr ma und vorn hab ich mir ein 20er Kranzl draufmontiert, mit material wegfeilen, tut bei meiner Gewichtsklasse gut

;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhopser (5. November 2013)

Gibt es eine Shimano XT 2fach Kurbel mit 22/36  für Stereo SHPC Race 29 2014 ??


----------



## daproblem (5. November 2013)

Fliegengitter an einem 3k Bike? Denke man kann das schöner lösen.
Die Leitungen könnte man auch besser verlegen, die rechts scheuert am Rahmen.


----------



## auon (5. November 2013)

daproblem schrieb:


> Fliegengitter an einem 3k Bike? Denke man kann das schöner lösen.
> Die Leitungen könnte man auch besser verlegen, die rechts scheuert am Rahmen.


 

danke für die Kritik, 

das überstehende Fliegengitter hab ich natürlich noch abgeschnitten, wäre das Klettartige selbstklebeband schwarz würdest du von 2 meter Entfernung nicht mehr sehen das da überhaupt was ist, was wäre da dein Vorschlag?

den Schmutz hinter der Leitung hab ich auf der anderen Seite auch gehabt, kann man wegwischen, keine Beschädigung am Lack
(ich glaub da ist die Leitung beim abstrahlen auf der Rückseite nicht ganz sauber geworden, war recht gut paniert zuletzt)

hab ich deshalb so weil ich die Fernsteuerung von der Reverb auf der linken Seite verkehrt (sprich unten) Montiert hab und auf der rechten Seite gibt's nix für eine Halterung am Rahmen, hast du da einen Verbesserungsvorschlag?

und 3K ist´s seit dem ich aus dem Laden gefahren bin schon nicht mehr wert

aber danke trotzdem für die Anregungen

;0)


----------



## schneller Emil (5. November 2013)

I Luv that NEON !!!!!!!


----------



## tantemucki (5. November 2013)

Das ist auch wirklich geil! 
Bist du mit dem C Guide zufrieden? Bash is keiner dran, oder?


----------



## schneller Emil (5. November 2013)

ist eine pseudo-c-guide (so ein ersatz-teil von specialized). wäre wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig, da das ein narrow-wide-KB ist. 
bisher (2 Monate mit teils sehr heftigen abfahrten) kein einziger abfall!!!!

edith sagt:

Seitenansicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenroller (6. November 2013)

Very nice 

Was sind das denn für Pedale?


----------



## rosso19842 (6. November 2013)

@grosser

Schönes Bike

Könntest du mir vll mal sagen wie hoch die überstandshöhe vom oberrohr ist...hinten am tiefsten punkt und vll noch von mitte Tretlager
bis zum sitzrohr Ende die Länge?Das wäre Super


----------



## grosser (6. November 2013)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> @grosser
> 
> Schönes Bike
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir Bescheid!

Ich habe gestern den Bock auf Gripshift umgestellt! Was eine schei?? Fummelei mit den innliegenden Schaltzügen. Das hatte  Klein damals besser gelöst. Durchgehende Aussenzüge sind mir auf jeden Fall lieber!!!


----------



## schneller Emil (7. November 2013)

Sind die Saint Pedale. 
Sackschwer aber unglaublich gut und groß.


----------



## Sven12345 (7. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich hier auch mal einklinken...
Bin das Stereo als 29er die Tage mal ein paar Meter gefahren,
schon sehr geil das Dingens 

Ich würd's mir ja fast gleich ein SHPC SL holen,
Fahrwerk und Geometrie sind schließlich erste Sahne.
Außerdem gibt's für die 2013er Modelle grade gute Konditionen.

Ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen macht mir aber noch der Carbon-Rahmen.
Für mich beißt sich All Mountain und Carbon einfach.
Für mich bedeutet All Mountain auch, dass man sich mal hin legen kann,
ohne sich einen Kopf um den Zustand des Bikes machen zu müssen...

Von dieser Seite her weiß ich nicht, ob das Stereo 
überhaupt das richtige ist.
Zumal ich nicht sooo der Gewichts-Fetischist bin.
Ein bisschen Mehrgewicht an der richtigen Stelle kann durchaus positiv sein.

Helft mir doch bitte mal 

Btw.: Was gäbe es denn überhaupt an Alternativen zum Stereo?
Trek Remedy, Canyon Spectral...

Beste Grüße

Sven


----------



## auon (7. November 2013)

das hat sich sicher jeder schon mal überlegt der einen Carbonrahmen fährt

das hat man sich vor Jahren überlegt als Alu Rahmen Standard wurden

ich halte es so, bester Rahmen günstigstes Modell, alles was runterfällt wird gegen gute Ware getauscht, da wo viele spitze Felsen sind fahr ich vorsichtiger, sonst musst glaub ich Pech haben um den Rahmen zu zerstören 

außer du benötigst grundsätzlich ein anderes Geschwür

;o)


----------



## RuckerParker (7. November 2013)

auon schrieb:


> das hat sich sicher jeder schon mal überlegt der einen Carbonrahmen fährt
> 
> das hat man sich vor Jahren überlegt als Alu Rahmen Standard wurden
> 
> ...




wie lange hat man denn Garantie auf den Carbon Rahmen bei Cube?

und kann man das STEREO 140 SUPER HPC SL 29 mit dem Specialized Enduro Expert Carbon 29 vergleichen??

grüße!


----------



## auon (7. November 2013)

kann ich dir mangels wissen nicht beantworten, glaube was von 2 Jahren gehört zu haben, natürlich nicht bei rennbetrieb oder sprüngen über...    

halte dich da eher an Schadensberichte aus der Geschichte so vorhanden



die Rahmengeometrie ist für einen Vergleich genauso wichtig wie die Marke bzw. Hersteller, Erstatzteil, Service-Modalität, und verbaute Teile bzw Teilekompatibilität

ist wie Fiat, Opel, Chevrolet oder Tessla

;o)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. November 2013)

Mein Stereo mit Winterbereifung und einer Bremse "die bremst"


----------



## tantemucki (8. November 2013)

Sehr schön! Was ist denn das für ne Größe? 18"?
Welche Änderungen hast Du noch vorgenommen?

Grüße
Angie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. November 2013)

Hallo Angie,
danke!
Ja es ist ein 18 Zoll Rahmen.
Geändert habe ich die Sattelstütze (Reverb Stealth 150mm), Kurbel von XT-3fach auf XT- 2fach, Bionicon Kettenführung und die Bremse von Formula RC-Tune aut XT.

Grüße
Arno


----------



## auon (8. November 2013)

@donner

hast du eine Waschanláge  oder dieselst du es? 

so sauber ....

]


----------



## auon (8. November 2013)

lass es frei es möchte leben


----------



## tantemucki (8. November 2013)

...wiegt jetzt wieviel?


----------



## deathmetal (8. November 2013)

Wie hast du die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern bekommen? Hab schon mal versucht, aber die kleben wie Hölle


----------



## Hans (8. November 2013)

Also meine hab ich vor einer Stunde abgemacht - Felge ZTR Arch EX. Mit Fön erwärmt und abgezogen - absolut problemlos


----------



## Al_Borland (8. November 2013)

Leute, macht mal n Spruch. 185cm bei 85er Schrittlänge bedeutete für mich bisher immer 19". Ist mir der 18"er tendenziell zu klein oder der 20"er tendenziell zu groß? Die Fuhre soll kein Tourenbike sein, sondern ne Trailsau. Ich bin momentan eher bei 18", habe hier im Thread aber öfters von Leuten mit ähnlichen Maßen gelesen, die dann zu 20" gegriffen haben.


----------



## auon (8. November 2013)

das mit die kleinen Räder oder das mit die Großen?

ich hab ein 22er und wenn der Sattel eingefahren ist und ich sitze ist da nicht mehr viel Platz für die Bock, deshalb 20

;o)

Die Forstsraße muss natürlich schon eine gewisse Breite haben wenn du problemlos umdrehen willst, aber umdrehen is eh nicht

190/98/45  größe/gewicht/alter


----------



## Al_Borland (9. November 2013)

Sorry, bezog sich aufs 27,5".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (9. November 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Also meine hab ich vor einer Stunde abgemacht - Felge ZTR Arch EX. Mit Fön erwärmt und abgezogen - absolut problemlos



Dann werd ich das an den DTs auch mal testen wenn ich dazu komme, aber der Winter wird ja lang


----------



## Donnerbolzen (9. November 2013)

@tantemucki,
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 13,70kg (Magic Mary Super Gravity Vertstar=1140gr, Hans Dampf Super Gravity Trailstar=1050gr).
  @deathmetal,
Aufkleber (Felge) mit Föhn erwärmen und abziehen, dauert ca. 10 min.
  @auon,
ich habe ab und zu den "Putzwahn" 
Heute durfte es wieder "leben" 












Wir hatten beide richtig spaß 

Und es wurde schmutzig:


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. November 2013)

@Al Borland,
ich 176 cm (84er Schrittlänge) fahre das Stero in 18 Zoll.
Bei 185cm würde ich das Stereo in 20 Zoll nehmen.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. November 2013)

Dank dir. Ich habe mein aktuelles Bike auch noch mal vermessen und festgestellt, dass das Oberrohr virtuell gemessen sogar 3cm länger ist als beim 20" Stereo. Nur das Sattelrohr ist 3,5cm kürzer.
20", gebongt. Jetzt muss nur noch das Geld passen.


----------



## Living (10. November 2013)

Passen diese Griffe auf die Standard Magura Ausrüstung meines Stereo Super Race140 2013? 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35854_Bremsgriff-fuer-MT4-.html

Cube nennt die ja MTC denke aber das es die MT4 sind nur unter anderem Namen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## battiwr (12. November 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @tantemucki,
> Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 13,70kg (Magic Mary Super Gravity Vertstar=1140gr, Hans Dampf Super Gravity Trailstar=1050gr).
> @deathmetal,
> Aufkleber (Felge) mit Föhn erwärmen und abziehen, dauert ca. 10 min.
> ...



Dennoch sieht dein lackfinish sehr glänzend aus. Hast du es versiegelt oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (12. November 2013)

Ich bin von einem Cube Analog Disc aus 2011 auf das Stereo SHPC Race 650B umgestiegen und  es!

Habe es nun schon vier Wochen und folgende Änderungen geplant bzw. bereits durchgeführt:

- Vorbauabdeckung in weiß lackiert
- Sattelklemme in weiß lackiert
- Jagwire Schaltzughüllen in weiß
- Schaltanzeigen entfernt

Die Tage sollten eine RS Reverb Stealth 150mm, zweiteilige Formula Bremsscheiben und Reverse Escape Plattform Pedale hier eintrudeln 
dann bin ich erstmal wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## Hans (12. November 2013)

news.de/p/1512850]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

news.de/p/1512849]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


Umbau fast abgeschlossen . Super HPC Race 29". Geblieben ist nur Ramen, Steuersatz und Umwerfer. Rest aus anderem Bikes und Neuteile.

Gewicht 11,89 kg inclusive Tacho, Flaschenhalter und einer schnöden Slx 3-Fach Kurbel 

Evtl noch ein anderer Sattel - Minus 120 Gramm


----------



## Vincy (12. November 2013)

Was ist das für ein LRS? Die Felgen sehn da recht schmal aus.


----------



## Hans (12. November 2013)

Fun Works N-Light, ZTR Arch Ex, CX-Ray


----------



## stromb6 (15. November 2013)

Fährt hier jemand ein 160er SLT und hat das mal gewogen?
Mich würde das tatsächliche Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## Vincy (15. November 2013)

Im Test der MB hat das 2013er Modell 10,4kg gewogen (RH 20").
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...hpc-slt.701025.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## stromb6 (15. November 2013)

Fürs 2014er gibt Cube 10,9 kg an. Bin mal gespannt wie viel es dann auf meiner Waage in Rahmengröße 20" wirklich wiegt.
Leider ist der Liefertermin erst KW 09/2014.


----------



## Yoshimura (15. November 2013)

Mein 160 SLT von 2013 hatte bei der Auslieferung ohne Pedale 10,3 kg.


Inzwischen sind's auch 11,5 kg... trotzdem noch seeehr angenehm


----------



## paradox (15. November 2013)

@Hans wie bist du bisher mit dem Rad zufrieden? Deine persönliche Meinung zwischen dem Cube und dem LV 301?
Danke,


----------



## djwhitecraft (16. November 2013)

Kann mir hier jemand seine Luftdruck einstellungen verraten der +/- 68kg ist??
Hab meine Fahrwerk jetzt mit dem Sag eingestellt, aber irgendwie taucht die Gabel in Abfahrten extrem Tief ab...
Wäre für ein Stereo 650B SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (16. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> @Hans wie bist du bisher mit dem Rad zufrieden? Deine persönliche Meinung zwischen dem Cube und dem LV 301?
> Danke,



Hallo,

Hat ein wenig gedauert, bin nämlich heute das erste mal nach den letzten Umbauten damit Gefahren 
Will auch keine endgültige Bewertung abgeben, sondern nur meine ersten Eindrücke, da ich nur auf meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs war. Erst im Frühjahr, wenn ich damit auf Trails im Bayrischen Wald unterwegs bin, wird final bewertet
Bisher bin ich nicht zufrieden - ich bin begeistert , Hammergerät.
Wobei ich damit nicht den Unterschied Stereo - 301 meine, sondern 26"-29". Mir persönlich gefällt das 29er einfach besser, rollt locker über Hindernisse und ist bergab nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Mein 301 wiegt jetzt mit 160mm Federweg , LEV, 2,4er Reifen und Tacho ca. 12,8 kg, also recht leicht. das Cube ist halt nochmal fast 1kg leichter. Ich merk deshalb das oft bei 29ern kritisierte träge Verhalten nicht - im Gegenteil.
Was mir beim Stereo besser gefällt: wippt nicht mehr, eher weniger als das 301, nutzt den Federweg fast komplett aus, der Hinterbau des Stereo mit 140mm fühlt sich mindestens gleich an wie die 160 des 301. Ansprechverhalten ist ungefähr gleich, wobei das Stereo noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist.
Das tiefere Tretlager der Stereo hat den Nachteil, das die Kurbel öfter mal Kontakt bekommt.
Ich hoffe, mein 301 verzeiht es mir, aber ab sofort ist es mein Winterbike 

Ich kann nur empfehlen - Probefahrt machen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Lusio (16. November 2013)

Hallo,

hat schon Jemand sein Stereo 650B auf Rock Shox umgebaut, Gabel und Dämpfer.
Wenn ja mit welchen Teilen genau und wie ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## auon (18. November 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon Jemand sein Stereo 650B auf Rock Shox umgebaut, Gabel und Dämpfer.
> Wenn ja mit welchen Teilen genau und wie ist das Ergebnis.


 


ich hab zwar ein 29er aber der Dämpfer hinten, da merk ich nix wenn ich da an dem hebelchen was änder, würd mich auch interessieren wie das ist wenn es ein echtes lockout gibt für den Aufstieg

;o?


----------



## auon (18. November 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt mit meinem Stereo 650b SL ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei fast jeder größeren Wurzel mit dem Pedal aufsetzte. Dämpfer im Trail Mode Stufe 2.
> 
> ...


 

und bist du weiter gekommen?

ich hab das schon kurz nach dem Kauf bemängelt und danach gefragt ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Funktion des Dämpfers "exakt" festzustellen, 

aber es blieb bei mit Körpergewicht herbeigeführten Eindämpfversuchen auf mehreren Geräten ohne Ergebnis 

ich hab es gelassen da ich mir damals dachte mal sehen


----------



## auon (18. November 2013)

es wurde auch vermeldet das ja das nur einen unterschied beim wippen macht

wo jedoch der Dämpfer wissen sollte das es jetzt wippt entzieht sich nach wie vor meiner Kenntnis


----------



## Lusio (18. November 2013)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass der Dämpfer am Anfang ähnlich der Gabel im Climb mode ziemlich fest war.
Der Dämpfer ist inzwischen bei Fox.


----------



## auon (18. November 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass der Dämpfer am Anfang ähnlich der Gabel im Climb mode ziemlich fest war.
> Der Dämpfer ist inzwischen bei Fox.


 

das war jetzt diplomatisch oder


----------



## kaile81 (18. November 2013)

Hi,

mich würde auch interessieren ob schon jemand einen Rockshox Monarch (RT3) eingesetzt hat und wenn ja, welcher tune beim Stereo sinnvoll ist.

Im Allgemeinen bekommt man ja nur die HV Variante mit MM-tune.

Der Gabelumbau auf ne Pike hat sich jedenfalls gelohnt. Spricht deutlich besser an als die Talas Evo.


Grüße

Kai


----------



## auon (18. November 2013)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde auch interessieren ob schon jemand einen Rockshox Monarch (RT3) eingesetzt hat und wenn ja, welcher tune beim Stereo sinnvoll ist.
> 
> ...


 
Das Ansprechverhalten meiner Talas hat sich mit regelmäßiger Schmierung unter die Dichtlippen deutlich verbessert

@all: Bitte seid so nett und und schreibt Abkürzungen aus, für Nutzer wie ich ener bin. 

HV mit MM,,, Hochvoltvariante mit MickMousetune??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (19. November 2013)

Hi,

Kein Problem. 
HV ist die Dämpfervariante mit hohem Volumen und MM die Angabe für Medium-Medium tune. 

Für die Dämpferabmaße des Stereo gibt es bei den Monarch Dämpfern  nur die großvolumigen Varianten. 

Mich würde halt interessieren wie die mittlere Abstimmung des Dämpfers zur Hinterbaucharakteristik passt. 

Kai


----------



## Stollenroller (24. November 2013)

auon schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten meiner Talas hat sich mit regelmäßiger Schmierung unter die Dichtlippen deutlich verbessert



Hi auon,

mit was schmierst du denn?

Danke
Christoph


----------



## Al_Borland (24. November 2013)

Sacht mal, die Kassette am 2013er HPC 160 Race 650B - was hat die für ne Abstufung? 11-36 nehme ich an.


----------



## Stollenroller (25. November 2013)

Genau, 11-36.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2013)

Dank dir. Dann wird vorerst nur das große Blatt abgeschraubt und das mittlere gegen ein 38er getauscht.


----------



## auon (25. November 2013)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Hi auon,
> 
> mit was schmierst du denn?
> 
> ...


 

ich nehm da ein MOS2 mit Ms2 und Graphit Anteil, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht für das Material ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, ich hab es genommen weil es da war (ev. geht auch ein Silikonspray?)

zum abheben der Staubschutzlippe vom Holm eignet sich ein kleiner Kabelbinder, damit man nix verletzt, und mit dem Schläucherl auf der Spraydose geht's zielgenau hinein.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc.heinold (25. November 2013)

Hallo 3mo,
als "alter Gardasee biker" hab ich mich nach einem neuen bike umgesehen und stehe davor mir auch ein Stereo 650 b race zu kaufen. Daher hab ich hier im thread mal nachgeschaut und bin auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind ein paar Fotos vom schönen bike an der Getränke Selbstversorger Hütte zwischen "Passo Roquetta und "Passo Nota" aufgenommen. Da bin ich mit Cube AMS 110, 130 und 150 im Laufe der Jahre schon x-mal hochgekurbelt. Da ich als Nordlicht aus Hamburg mehrmals im Jahr an den G-See (so oft es nur geht...) fahre, interessiert mich natürlich wie das stereo sich dort bewährt. Da ich nicht shuttle ist mir die "Bergauftreteffizienz" und bergab die Fahrsicherheit auf steilen und felsigen/ steinigen Abfahrten der oft verfallenen Karrenwege wichtig. Da ich schon davon gehört und gelesen habe, dass die Kurbel aufgrund des niedrigen Tretlagers leicht Bodenkontakt bekommt, würde mich Deine und auch die der Anderen  Erfahrung dazu sehr interessieren.
Es grüßt und bedankt sich im Voraus doc.heinold.


----------



## Lusio (25. November 2013)

So hab meinen Dämpfer von Fox wieder zurück und für ein 4 Monate altes Teil 110 bezahlt , das ist heftig. Mal sehen wie lange er jetzt hällt. Wenigstens funktioniert das CTD wieder.
Und nochmal die Frage: hat Jemand im Stereo schon mal den RockShock Monarch gefahren?


----------



## grosser (25. November 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> So hab meinen Dämpfer von Fox wieder zurück und für ein 4 Monate altes Teil 110 bezahlt , das ist heftig. Mal sehen wie lange er jetzt hällt. Wenigstens funktioniert das CTD wieder.
> Und nochmal die Frage: hat Jemand im Stereo schon mal den RockShock Monarch gefahren?



Warum war das keine Garantie-Abwicklung?


----------



## Lusio (26. November 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Warum war das keine Garantie-Abwicklung?


Fox gibt auf Dichtungen usw nur 3 Monate Garantie nicht wie RockShox 2 Jahre.
Siehe beigefügten Auszug aus den Fox Garantiebedingungen.

*Der Gewährleistungszeitraum   beträgt vom ursprünglichen Kaufzeitpunkt des Fahrrads bzw. des Dämpfers/der   Gabel ein Jahr (2 Jahre für Mitgliedsstaaten der EU). Bei Garantiefällen   ist stets eine Kopie des Originalkaufbelegs vorzulegen. Jegliche Garantieansprüche   unterliegen dem Ermessen von FOX Racing Shox und gelten nur für Fehler   in Material und Verarbeitung. Die Dauer des Gewährleistungszeitraums richtet   sich nach Ihrem Bundesland bzw. Wohnland.*
*Zusätzlich wird auf Dichtungen vom Kaufzeitpunkt   an eine 90-tägige Garantie gewährt. Nach Ablauf des 90-tägigen Zeitraums   gelten die Dichtungen als Verschleißteile und fallen nicht mehr unter   die Garantie.*


Auch hier nachzulesen 
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/warranty_information.htm

Damit sind sie aus dem Schneider, denn was außer einer Dichtung soll schon so schnell kaput gehen?
Natürlich waren es die Dichtungen, und das nach ca. 50 Std Betrieb auf Waldwegen und Trails ohne Bike Park und keine Sprünge.


----------



## stromb6 (26. November 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Fox gibt auf Dichtungen usw nur 3 Monate Garantie nicht wie RockShox 2 Jahre.
> Siehe beigefügten Auszug aus den Fox Garantiebedingungen.Anhang anzeigen 262880
> 
> Auch hier nachzulesen unter Punkt 4
> ...



Naja das mit zwei Jahren Garantie auf Dichtungen bei RS stimmt so aber auch nicht.
Gabeln und Dämpfer haben Wartungsintervalle (gerechnet in Betriebsstunden). Wenn du da in 20 Monaten 1000 Std mit den Gabeldichtungen fährst wird dir die niemand auf Garantie austauschen.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Sram(RockShox)-Gewährleistung:

Normaler Verschleiß und Abnutzung sind von der Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen. Zum normalen Verschleiß von Komponenten kann es infolge des 
sachgemäßen Gebrauchs, der Nichteinhaltung von Wartungsempfehlungen von SRAM und/oder von Fahren unter anderen als den empfohlenen 
Bedingungen kommen.
Folgende Komponenten unterliegen dem normalen Verschleiß:

(German)
 Staubdichtungen
 Buchsen
 Luftschließende O-Ringe
 Gleitringe
 Bewegliche Teile aus Gummi
 Schaumgummiringe
 Federelemente und 
-Hauptlager am Hinterbau
 Obere Rohre (Tauchrohre)
 Überdrehte Gewinde/
Schrauben (Aluminium, Titan, 
Magnesium oder Stahl)
 Bremshebelüberzüge
 Bremsbeläge
 Ketten
 Kettenräder
 Kassetten
 Schalt- und Bremszüge 
(Innen- und Außenzüge)
 Lenkergriffe
 Schaltgriffe
 Spannrollen
 Bremsscheiben
 Bremsflächen der Felgen
 Federanschlagdämpfer
 Lager
 Lagerlaufflächen

Somit ist auch RS aus dem Schneider was Dichtungen angeht. Nur sind die wesentlich kulanter als andere Gabelhersteller.

Aber nun zu deinem FOX Dämpfer. Die Rechnung hätte ich definitiv meinem Anwalt übergeben. Es ist kaum möglich in der kurzen zeit über das Wartungsintervall zu kommen und daher wäre hier der Hersteller sehr wohl in die Pflicht zu nehmen.
Der Ausfall des CTD fällt hier nach so kurzer Zeit in meinen Augen sehr wohl unter die Garantie egal was Toxoholics dazu meint. Das die nicht die kulantesten sind ist auch bekannt. Gibt andere und mMn auch bessere Firmen um ein gabel/Dämpferservice durchführen zu lassen.


----------



## Lusio (26. November 2013)

Toxoholics heist inzwischen Fox und ist die offizelle Anlaufstelle für Fox und bei Garantie immer die letzte Instanz.

Mit Rock Shox habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine fast zwei Jahre alte Sattelstütze wurde sofort umgetauscht.


----------



## auon (26. November 2013)

@Lusio

kannst du mir sagen woran du jetzt festmachen kannst das das CDT wieder funktioniert?
wie kann ich das verlässlich testen?

welche Dichtung war denn da kaputt, hat man dir das erläutert?


ist das für den Mechaniker servicebar oder muss es jedenfalls eingeschickt werden?

wie schlüsseln sich die Kosten auf? was sagt dein Händler dazu?
was sagt wohl cube dazu?

Fragen über Fragen

lg


----------



## Lusio (26. November 2013)

Hallo auon,
im Beitrag Nr. 462 habe ich das Fehlerbild beschrieben.
Nun federt der Dämpfer im Climb Mode 18 mm Im Trail Mode (2) 22 mm und im Descent Mode 30 mm ein bei Belastung mit meinem Körpergewicht ca. 80 kg und 10 bar Druck.

Es wurden alle Dichtungen gewechselt, die Abstreifringe wurden aufgeschnitten.

Es gibt besonders geschulte Händler die das können. Zur Technik findest du im Forum kompetentere Beiträge ich bin nicht der Fachmann. Bei Fox sollen viele Spezialwekzeuge erforderlich sein, anders als bei Rock Shox.

Fox hat für Service Leistungen Pauschalbeträge, die sind bei Fox nachlesbar.
Mein Händler hat das Thema FOX ausführlich mit CUBE Diskutiert, die sagen da ist nichts zu machen, mann kann nur auf Kulanz hoffen und da hat mein Händler sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (26. November 2013)

Hi,
Habe mein  29er SL Black n'green jetzt seit Oktober und war bislang sehr zufrieden auf meinen  Hometrails unterwegs. Zwecks "artgerechter" Haltung war ich jetzt 4 Tage in Lugano, wobei es in der Nacht der Ankunft auf 300m runtergeschneit hat. Also nix Tamaro und Lema, trotzdem waren Trails aus der Supertrailmap bis 1000m Höhe fahrbar. Die Bedingungen kann man wohl als schwierig bezeichnen, kein Meter war trocken, nasse Wurzeln, moosige und glitschige Steine, zum Teil nicht sichtbar, da mit Laub bedeckt, darüber noch bis zu 10- 20 Neuschnee und tauender Schneematsch.
Ich muß sagen mich hat das Cube sehr beeindruckt:
1. Enorm Vielseitig: trotz o.g. Bedingungen waren orange und gelbe Trails auch im Uphill und im Schnee fahrbar. Talas runter, die Traktion ist enorm, limitierend ist hier nur die eigene Kondition. Macht auch im Uphill jede Menge Spaß.
2. Mit der genialen Reverb, die ich dauernd benutzte, schenkte mir das Cube in der Abfahrt enormes Vertrauen. Steile und glitschige Passagen konnte ich souverän runterfahren. Da ich mich einmal verfahren hatte ( Trail von Arosio nach Cademario im Schnee schwer zu finden) musste ich wieder hochschieben und hatte zu Fuß auf den steilen, nassen und schmierigen Felsen unter 20 cm Laub Probleme hochzukommen. Konnte dabei selbst kaum glauben, dies zuvor alles relativ kontrolliert runtergefahren zu sein.
3. Auch in der  STM Map rot gezeichnete Trails waren im Downhill trotz nasser Wurzeln und steilem Gelände gut zu fahren, da das Cube so viel Vertrauen schenkt. Es ist einfach keine nervöse Zicke, sondern fährt sich ungemein souverän.
4. Ich würde das 29 er SL mit einem Racecarver vergleichen, also einem Riesenslalomski der ungemein laufruhig, schnell  und sicher große Bögen zieht. Obwohl die Paradedisziplin Speed bei soviel Laub und Schnee in diesen 4 Tagen gar nicht ging, hatte ich wahnsinnig viel Spaß mit dem Rad.
5. Bei den engen Spitzkehren musste ich oft passen, das liegt aber an meiner fehlenden Hüpfttechnik, diese engen Kehren wie auf dem Foto vom Tamaro runter gehen meist ohne Hinterradversetzen auch mit einem 26er nicht.

6. Liegt wohl auch an mir: Fahre ich über Schanzen taucht trotz Gewicht-Zurücklehnen die (schwere) Talas beängstigend in die Tiefe.

Ich bin nach wie vor vom 29 er Stereo SL wegen seiner Vielseitigkeit begeistert, das Potential des Bikes ist wahrscheinlich für mich und meine Fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten auf die nächsten Jahre nicht annähernd auszureizen.


----------



## auon (27. November 2013)

wenn das so ist das du unterschiedliche Einfederungstiefen hast dann würde ich mir wünschen das du mal ne runde machst und und uns erzählst ob es das tragt

ich kann mich wohl auch errinnern das es einmal anders war

ich bin dann in das Geschä.......  wir haben an den im verkauf stehehenden herumgedrückt, die waren alle schon ...

da war kein einziges welches einen Sag unterschied zeigte 

let me know
U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (27. November 2013)

ich glaub ja das sie sich den rückwärtigen Dämpfer in den  Ar..  stecken können , eigentlich bedarf es einem Rückruf 

bla

...


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2013)

Hallo auon,
ich hoffe am So eine Runde zu drehen momentan Nieselwetter.

Vergleiche mal die Einfedertiefen von Gabel und Dämpfer, bei meiner Gabel gab es da einen deutlichen Unterschied bei den ctd Einstellungen.


----------



## HELLNAGEL (28. November 2013)

zum Thema mit dem CTD ....

Aus meiner Erfahrung raus, funktioniert das bei mir so wie es von Fox angedacht ist.
Ich merke einen Unterschied zwischen den drei Einstellungen des Hebelchens.

Eine Seite (Climb) ist die Einfedercharakteristik ziemlich straff, es braucht schon einen deutlichen Impuls vom Fahrer oder Weg, damit da was federt. Es ist kein kompletter Lockout wie ich das von meinen alten Foxzeugs kenne.

In der Mittelstellung federt es etwas leichter ein, bietet aber noch Widerstand. 

Auf der anderen Seite (wird wohl 'descent' sein) geben die Gabel und der Dämpfer sehr kleinen Impulsen nach. Sofa-Feeling 

Die Gabel habe ich immer auf der offenen Einstellung, den Dämpfer mache ich auf Teer oder bei längerem Uphill gerne auf Mitte, das reicht mir aus, damit kaum mehr Trittenergie im Hinterbau verpufft.
Ansonsten ist der Dämpfer auch immer offen.

Ich fahre mit ca. 30% Sag.
Als das Rad neu war, konnte ich sehr wenig Unterschied zwischen den CTD-Stufen ausmachen, das hat sich aber nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit geändert. Die Dichtungen brauchen wohl ne Weile zum 'einlaufen'


----------



## seibukan (29. November 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Warum war das keine Garantie-Abwicklung?



Da war ja Scott bzw Stadler mit dem vielgescholtenem Equalizer-Dämpfer im Genius LT großzügig: 3 x sofort gewechselt und keine Kosten


----------



## seibukan (29. November 2013)

Bin das 2014 160er green am Lago gefahren und hatte bezüglich Pedalaufsetzer keinerlei Probleme ;-)


----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Stereo Gemeinde



Nach langer MTB Abstinenz war am 29.11 für mich schon Weihnachten. Habe an dem Tag mein 160er Stereo  in 18' /650b) abgeholt, 2014er Stealth und Stan's yellow tape, Ventile und Flüssigkeit sind schon geordert.
Bräuchte ein klein wenig info zum Set-Up meines Renners, wiege ca 84Kg, mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr in Gabel und Dämpfer? Sind 25% Sag O.K.? Mir kommt es so vor als hätte die Gabel ein recht hohes Losbrechmoment. Geht das zu noch verbessern?
Bin durch dieganzen Möglichkeiten der Abstimmung ein wenig Überfordert, ist ja auch mein erstes Fully!

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Tipps

Uwe


----------



## battiwr (1. Dezember 2013)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Hallo Stereo Gemeinde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch erst einmal. Also dein Rad ist neu und deswegen denk ich mal ist die Gabel noch eingespielt. Ein losbrechmoment hatte ich noch nie. 
30% sag sind bei der Gewichtsklasse angesagt. 
Hinten ab 11 Bar versuchen.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. Dezember 2013)

vielen dank für den Tipp, dann werde ich mal die Pumpe auf die tour mitnehmen und mal testen wie das bike sich verhält.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2013)

So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal ein in die lange Liste der Cubisten. 

Erste Probefahrt: Sofort wohl gefühlt. Geilomat! 













Änderungen am Seriensetup:
-Formula RC Tune gegen Shimano BR-M785 getauscht
-Dreifachkurbel auf 24-38 und NG Bashguard umgebaut
-Cube-Griffe gegen Race Face Strafe Lock On getauscht

To Do Liste:
-Bremsleitungen kürzen und XT-Scheiben verbauen
-Maxxis Ardent und Highroller 2 aufziehen
-Teleskopstütze Vecnum Moveloc verbauen, wenn verfügbar (02/2014)
-SLX-Shifter gegen XT-Shifter tauschen
-leichteren Bashguard verbauen
-Laufradsatz gegen was Leichteres tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. Dezember 2013)

So, es ist vollbracht, das neue Bike ist eingesaut. Federbein ist eingestellt, losbrechmoment der Gabel hat sich gebessert, die Dichtungen mussten sich wohl wohl noch ein wenig Einlaufen. 
Beim einfedern gab es allerdings ein knarzendes Geräusch von der Umlenkung ....
Wieder zu Hause hat sich die Ursache für Knarzen schnell gefunden, die Bremsleitung schabte an der Kettentrebe, Schraube gelöst, Anschluss gedreht, Knarzen weg! 

Der erste Eindruck: ) oder in Worten WOW 

Nur bei den Pedalen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, Flats oder Klickies?
Meine Favoriten wären Five'Ten mit Blackspire Sub 4


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (1. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> To Do Liste:
> -Bremsleitungen kürzen und XT-Scheiben verbauen
> -Maxxis Ardent und Highroller 2 aufziehen
> -Teleskopstütze Vecnum Moveloc verbauen, wenn verfügbar (02/2014)
> ...



Soll die to Do Liste nach erfahrbaren Prioritäten geordnet werden, würde ich der Vario-Stütze Prio 1 geben, die Dinger geben so viel Sicherheit, die Grammfuchserei Deiner restlichen To Liste merkst Du doch in der Praxis kaum.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich absolut bei dir. Meine Gravity Dropper möchte ich nicht mehr missen müssen. Allerdings ist das Teil mit 100m Verstellweg und der ungünstigen Anlenkung nicht für das Stereo geeignet, weshalb ich mich nach ner anderen Stütze umgeschaut habe. Reverb kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Zu anfällig, nach dem, was ich bei Kumpels und im Laden so mitkriege. Daher warte ich auf das Erscheinen der Moveloc von www.vecnum.de. Die macht mir einen durchdachten Eindruck und lässt mich die Geduld bis Februar aufbringen.

Ach, und eine Sache habe ich noch vergessen: Die Abdeckkappen der XT-Bremse werden noch mattschwarz gelackt.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (2. Dezember 2013)

Meine ToDo Liste hat auch noch ein paar Punkte die sich aber über den Winter erledigen lassen (Lieferbarkeit vorrausgesetzt)
1. Umrüstung auf Tubeless
2. Ganganzeige demontieren
3. Stealth Sattelstütze
4. in Ermangelung einer Aternative, c.Guide
5. Umbau auf 2-fach 
6. Flatpedals statt Klickies

Alles andere nur bei Bedarf


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> ... Beim Schaltauge gibt es da 2 verschiedene Versionen (kurzer und langer Ausleger), ist abhängig ob Sram oder Shimano (mit oder ohne Directmount-Montage).


Sacht mal, Leute. Das rote Schaltauge für Shimano Direct Mount - wo kriegt man das im Handel her? Selbst bei Cube scheint's das nur in schwarz zu geben. Ich hab sowas gerne im Rucksack parat, falls mal der Fall der Fälle eintritt...


----------



## Vincy (2. Dezember 2013)

Bekommt man bei Cube. Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen und Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2013)

Jut, dann wird dort bei Gelegenheit mal durchgefunkt. Dank dir.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (4. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute auf schlauchlos umgestellt, bzw. wollte es :-(
Leider haben die Schlauchlos- Ventile von Stan's einen zu schmalen Gummisockel, sind dann natürlich direkt durch gerutscht. 
Also, statt fahren I-Net....
Was habt ihr anderen Schlauchlos-Fahrer für Ventile gekauft oder habt ihr alle diesen Rim-Strip pseudo Schlauch verbaut?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (4. Dezember 2013)

Problem gelöst !!!!!!!

Zwei alte Schläuche mussten sterben, damit meine tubeless Räder leben konnten.
Ventil rausgeschnitten und mit der Kontermutter fest gezogen, basta!


----------



## deathmetal (4. Dezember 2013)

Komisch, ich nutze auch die Stans Ventile und die gehen problemlos bei meinem Stereo


----------



## Lusio (4. Dezember 2013)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde auch interessieren ob schon jemand einen Rockshox Monarch (RT3) eingesetzt hat und wenn ja, welcher tune beim Stereo sinnvoll ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kai,

kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Umbau auf die Pike posten.

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## 1PocketRocket (4. Dezember 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Komisch, ich nutze auch die Stans Ventile und die gehen problemlos bei meinem Stereo



Habe die goldenen Vents und die flutschten durch die Ventilöffnung sobald Druck auf dem Reifen war, habe gelesen das die nur für UST- Felgen sind. Laut net gibt es auch noch eine Variante mit dickerem Gummifuß. 
Habe mich für die ' zerschneide einen Schlauch ' Variante entschieden und es klappt.... 
Mal sehen ob morgen auch noch Luft im Reifen ist.....


----------



## kaile81 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Lusio,

wie gewünscht, ein Foto meines Stereo. Das Bild ist nicht das beste.





Folgende Änderungen sind am Stereo:

Pike 140 RCT3
Monarch RT3
ZTR FlowEX mit King Kong Naben (tubeless)
XT Bremsen, Schalthebel
Shadow+ Schaltwerk und C-Guide
2x XT Kurbel
Ritchey Trail Vorbau und Lenker
Reverb mit Flite Sattel.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Lusio (4. Dezember 2013)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Folgende Änderungen sind am Stereo:
> 
> Pike 140 RCT3
> Monarch RT3
> ...



Hallo Kai,

danke für das Foto, wie bist du mit dem Monarch RT3 zufrieden?

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## kaile81 (5. Dezember 2013)

Da kann ich notch nicht viel sagen. Ich habe him letzte Woche erst eingebaut und könnte aufgrund des Wetters noch nicht testen. 

Er hat aber jetzt schon den Vorteil der funktionierenden RT3 (CTD) Einstellung und der ordentlich laufenden Buchsen. 

Der FOX hatte feste Buchsen und der Quasilockout war nur wenig zu spüren. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2013)

So, gestern bei eisigem Wind und jeder Menge Holz auf den Trails die erste richtige Tour gefahren. Fazit: Die Kiste rollt!!!
Ich kann's mir noch nicht so recht zusammen reimen, aber ich vermute, das liegt tatsächlich an der Laufradgröße. Ich kann auf wurzeligem Geläuf die Geschwindigkeit viel leichter konstant halten als mit dem 26"er. Wahnsinnsgefühl! Und so schön ruhig beim Fahren. Da klappert nix.
Drei Sachen haben die Tour gestern getrübt:
Die Gabel ist noch etwas bockig. Sicher noch zu einem guten Teil Einstellarbeit.
Ich bin in normalen Kurven ohne großartig Schräglage mit dem inneren Pedal öfters mal aufgesetzt. Das wird mich Gewöhnungszeit kosten.
Und dann die ganzen Zweige gestern... Teilweise musste ich alle 500m anhalten, um Windbruch aus dem Rad zu puhlen. 





Ach ja: Bashguard ist getauscht gegen Ratz Fatz. 

btw: Die Flasche ist eine 1000ml Elite Maxi Cinicio. Die passt gerade so an Dämpfer und Oberrohr vorbei hinein. ELITE Ciussi Side Flaschenhalter dazu, und ich komme bei Bedarf auch ohne Trinkrucksack aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (8. Dezember 2013)

Kauf dir lieber eine Pike. Ansonsten die Talas Evolution bei Fox (ehemals Toxo) beanstanden und zum Service (auf Garantie) einschicken, vielleicht bekommst da 2014er Teile eingebaut.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin schon im Bilde über die Qualität der Gabel. Mak sehen, ob's das RAD-Innenleben irgendwann zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## stromb6 (8. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich bin in normalen Kurven ohne großartig Schräglage mit dem inneren Pedal öfters mal aufgesetzt. Das wird mich Gewöhnungszeit kosten.



Wie fährst du 
Wenn du mit dem Pedal in einer Kurve aufsitzt liegt das definitiv an deinem Fahrstil. Da kann das Bike nix dafür.


----------



## Lusio (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du öfter mit dem Pedal aufsetzt kann es auch am tollem Fox CTD Dämpfer   liegen. 
Dann möglichst schnell einschicken, denn nach 3 Monaten wird es teuer.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (8. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja: Bashguard ist getauscht gegen Ratz Fatz. 


Mit dem Bash siehts schon viel besser aus 

Dein Prob mit der Gabel kann ich nachvollziehen, bei mir ist es genau so, Hinterbau reagiert schön sensibel (12,5 bar/ 84Kg), aber die Gabel.... naja. DA gibt es nochTuning Potential.
Werde nächste Woche mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens aufschlagen und ein wenig stänkern. von wegen ' bockige Gabel'.

Aber jetzt mal was anderes, warum ist dein Cube noch so sauber... bin am Samstag gefahren und hab ausgesehen wie Sau... 

siehe Galerie


----------



## 1PocketRocket (8. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage an die Jungs die schon ihre Reverb eingebaut haben.

Spaßhalber habe ich mal meine originale Sattelstütze gemessen, Länge 380 mm.

Wollte mir nächste Woche die RS Reverb Stealth mit 150 mm Absenkung bestellen, aber die hat ein Einbaulänge von 420 mm. Passt das dann trotzdem oder muss ich mir auch noch längere Beine besorgen?
Beim 18' er Rahmen kann ich die Sattelstütze (O-Teil) nicht ganz absenken, bleiben immer ca. 4 cm draußen.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mal von euren Umbauten mal ein paar daten hättet. 
Oder Fotos mit massband?

THX vorab


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wie fährst du
> Wenn du mit dem Pedal in einer Kurve aufsitzt liegt das definitiv an deinem Fahrstil. Da kann das Bike nix dafür.


Ich möchte doch meinen, dass ich mittlerweile ganz gut einschätzen kann, ob es an meinem Fahrstil liegt oder am Rad. 
Wenn ich bei gerader Strecke ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter mit dem Pedal aufsetze, dann liegt das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an meiner Fahrtechnik.
Aber danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Lusio (8. Dezember 2013)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Wollte mir nächste Woche die RS Reverb Stealth mit 150 mm Absenkung bestellen, aber die hat ein Einbaulänge von 420 mm. Passt das dann trotzdem oder muss ich mir auch noch längere Beine besorgen?
> Beim 18' er Rahmen kann ich die Sattelstütze (O-Teil) nicht ganz absenken, bleiben immer ca. 4 cm draußen.
> THX vorab


Die 420 mm sind nicht das Problem, die Stütze verkürzt sich beim einfahren um 150 mm.
Du must den Überstand von der oberkannte Sitzrohr zum Sattel beachten.
Die Stütze baut mit 150 mm Auszug plus 33 mm für die Verschraubung plus Satelklemme also ca. 200 mm auf. Sonst die 125 mm variante wählen.


----------



## stromb6 (8. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich möchte doch meinen, dass ich mittlerweile ganz gut einschätzen kann, ob es an meinem Fahrstil liegt oder am Rad.
> Wenn ich bei gerader Strecke ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter mit dem Pedal aufsetze, dann liegt das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an meiner Fahrtechnik.
> Aber danke der Nachfrage.



Wer in einer Kurve mit dem kurveninneren Pedal aufsetzet (ohne das er voll pedaliert hat) sollte sich über Kritik an seinem Fahrstil nicht wundern. Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren Downhill, seit 3 Jahren auf einem Demo das für sein extrem tiefes Tretlager bekannt ist und hab das noch nie geschafft. Wenn sich das kurveninnere Pedal in der richtigen Stellung befindet ist es unmöglich damit aufzusitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2013)

Bist du in Besitz eines Bikes, um das es hier geht?


----------



## kaile81 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Ich glaube das jeder der ein Stereo sein eigen nennt das Problem mit dem Pedalaufsetzen kennt.

Ich hab zu Beginn auch Probleme damit gehabt. Allerdings gewöhnt man sich nach kurzer Zeit daran und kann das über die Pedalstellung gut kompensieren.

Das man bei starker Kurvenfahrt das kurveninnere Pedal nach oben dreht ist sicher selbstverständlich. 

Die geringere Bodenfreiheit lässt sich durch eine 2x Kurbel gut kompensieren. Das Rad verliert dadurch, bei seinem abgedachten Einsatzzweck, auch nicht an nötigen Übersetzungen. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2013)

Dank dir. Genau so habe ich es auch verstanden haben wollen. Mit dem 26"er habe ich an den selben Stellen keine derartigen Probleme. Die Geschichte ist Gewöhnungssache, aber nicht durch mangelnde Fahrtechnik weg zu diskutieren.


----------



## stromb6 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin die letzten beiden Jahre ein Canyon Strive gefahren welches ebenfalls nur 340mm Tretlagerhöhe hatte (Cube 335mm). Mir ist die Problematik tiefer Tretlager durchaus bekannt. Mann muss halt seinen Fahrstil dem Untersatz anpassen. Hatte trotz meiner 90kg nie Probleme mit dem Aufsitzen der Pedale oder der Bodenfreiheit.
Was manche als Gewöhnungssache bezeichnen nennen andere eben Fahrtechnik. Mann muss einfach lernen wo man treten kann/darf und wo nicht. Auch das nennt man Fahrtechnik.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (9. Dezember 2013)

@ Lusio

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort, habe gestern Abend noch mal nach gemessen ... passt-. 
Kann Bedenkenlos die 150 mm Absenkung einbauen...


----------



## Joeslb (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

was habt ihr auf euren Stereos 29 für Reifen drauf über die Wintersaison?
Habe die Hans Dampf drauf und die machen ja gar kein Spass.....


Gruß Raul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (9. Dezember 2013)

Joeslb schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt ihr auf euren Stereos 29 für Reifen drauf über die Wintersaison?
> Habe die Hans Dampf drauf und die machen ja gar kein Spass.....
> ...




Mein tipp für dein 29er Reifenproblem wären die 
*Maxxis* Ardent 29 x 2,25" Faltreifen 60a oder die 
*Continental* Mountain King II RaceSport 29 x 2,2" Faltreifen
*Michelin* WildGrip´R 2.10 Tubeless
wobei mir der Michelin wohl zu schmal wäre

MAxxis und Conti bin ich schon auf meinem Hardtail 29er gefahren und beide sind   

P.S.: fährst du schlauchlos? Wenn ja, mach mal Vorne 2,0 und  Hinten 2,2 (bar) auf die Schwalben, dann klappt das auch mit dem Grip


----------



## battiwr (9. Dezember 2013)

Aufsetzter beim Obi radeln kenn i net nur beim naufi ðð¤


----------



## Feyo (10. Dezember 2013)

Servus
ich habe vor einiger Zeit von meinem defekten Hinterbau beim SHPC 140 SL berichtet (siehe Bilder). Es handelte sich tatsächlich um einen Materialfehler. Cube hat schnell gehandelt und für Ersatz gesorgt. Gott sei dank gibt es noch Ersatzteile in den 2013 Farben!!
Leider gibt es Unstimmigkeiten mit dem Händler was den Tausch des Rahmens angeht! Zunächst sollte der gesamte Rahmen getauscht werden auch wenn nur der Hinterbau gebrochen war. Jetzt wurde nur der untere Teil des Hinterbaus gewechslet °_°
ich warte mal ab was Cube dazu sagt!!


----------



## auon (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Medls

a supa Radl, ein paar Schwachstellen hat´s aber 

ich hab das 29er mit die ringlen, die 2cm scheinens auszumachen das man nicht aufsitzt

meine hinter Nabe ist im Anal, habe beim verladen die Steckachse kaum raus gebracht, das Innenleben ist in der Mitte gebrochen, von außen ist nichts zu erkennen

alle die nicht allzuoft das Bike verladen, prüft regelmäßig ob die Steckachse leicht geht

werde berichten

;o)


----------



## auon (10. Dezember 2013)

lusio geht dein Dämpfer noch?

glaubs´t zahlt es sich aus das ich ihn servicen tu

schick ihn an die vorschriftsmäßige Leistungsgrenze

du hast noch 14 Tage Garantie oder so

;


----------



## auon (10. Dezember 2013)

ich bin 45 ; ich föhn herum


----------



## Lusio (11. Dezember 2013)

auon schrieb:


> lusio geht dein Dämpfer noch?
> 
> glaubs´t zahlt es sich aus das ich ihn servicen tu
> 
> ...


Hallo auon,

ich muß gestehen, dass ich den Dämpfer noch nicht gefahren bin. 

Ich war inzwischen nur einmal biken zum Nürnberger Christkindlesmarkt und da habe ich mein altes Hardtail genommen.

Wenn du dich mit deinem Gewicht auf den Sattel legst (ein- oder zweimal kurz kräftig mit deinem gesamten Gewicht runterdrücken, nicht langsam belasten) und der Gumiring bei den unterschiedlichen CTD Stellungen keine messbaren Unterschied zeigt (meine Werte habe ich veröffentlicht) auf jeden Fall einschicken, wenn du noch in der 3 Monatsgrenze liegst.

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Dezember 2013)

auon schrieb:


> meine hinter Nabe ist im Anal, habe beim verladen die Steckachse kaum raus gebracht, das Innenleben ist in der Mitte gebrochen, von auÃen ist nichts zu erkennen
> 
> alle die nicht allzuoft das Bike verladen, prÃ¼ft regelmÃ¤Ãig ob die Steckachse leicht geht
> 
> ;o)




Habe schon 2 Hinterachse und eine Freilauf kaputt gefahren in 7 Monateâ¦ 

Die Sun RinglÃ© Radium 

LG


----------



## 1PocketRocket (13. Dezember 2013)

So, habe jetzt mal mit Fox Kontakt aufgenommen wegen der Gabel meines Stereos, trotz peinlich genauer Einstellung ist die Gabel unsensibel und bockig. dafür sackt sie aber beim überfahren von kleinen Stufen ein, das man ein Überschlaggefühl hat. DAS GEHT BESSER!
Zu allem Überfluß ist die Verstellung für den hinteren Dämpfer wohl nur optischer Gimmick als das ein wirklicher Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten festzustellen ist......

Lasse mich mal überraschen was Fox zu sagen hat..


----------



## Joeslb (13. Dezember 2013)

P.S.: fährst du schlauchlos? Wenn ja, mach mal Vorne 2,0 und  Hinten 2,2 (bar) auf die Schwalben, dann klappt das auch mit dem Grip[/QUOTE]


Hi,

dann werde ich mich mal nach den Reifen umschauen.
Habe die Sun Ringle in den Ruhestand geschickt und erst mal wieder Schläuche rein gemacht aber die kommen wieder raus....


Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Dezember 2013)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt mal mit Fox Kontakt aufgenommen wegen der Gabel meines Stereos, trotz peinlich genauer Einstellung ist die Gabel unsensibel und bockig. dafür sackt sie aber beim überfahren von kleinen Stufen ein, das man ein Überschlaggefühl hat. DAS GEHT BESSER!
> Zu allem Überfluß ist die Verstellung für den hinteren Dämpfer wohl nur optischer Gimmick als das ein wirklicher Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten festzustellen ist......
> 
> Lasse mich mal überraschen was Fox zu sagen hat..


Halt uns bitte mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## deathmetal (13. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir wars nach dem ersten Service passend. Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer wurden wohl auf das 2014er Lineup getrimmt, das auch ohne Aufpreis (nur den Service an sich habe ich bezahlt)


----------



## 1PocketRocket (13. Dezember 2013)

So Leute,
 morgen gebe ich mein Bike beim Händler ab, zwecks einsenden der Gabel und des Federbeins zu TOXO. Ich bin maßlos von Cube enttäuscht. das sie zwar einen super Rahmen auf die Beine stellen, aber bei den Komponenten sparen ( Talas Evo, Deore Kassette). Muß das sein???  
Ich würde das noch verstehen wenn ich mein Bike im Baumarkt gekauft hätte, aber für ein Produkt, das den Gegenwert eines gebrauchten Kleinwagen hat, finde ich, wird ein bisschen sorglos mit den Kunden umgegangen.
Vielleicht sollte Cube mal drüber nachdenken wie schnell ein guter Ruf zerstört ist und wie lange es dauert bis man wieder Vertrauen in ein Produkt bekommt.
Das gilt im gleichem Maße natürlich auch für Fox.

Bin mal gespannt ob die es hinkriegen mich noch vor Weihnachten wieder gnädig zu stimmen.


Fortsetzung folgt ......


----------



## deathmetal (13. Dezember 2013)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> So Leute,
> morgen gebe ich mein Bike beim Händler ab, zwecks einsenden der Gabel und des Federbeins zu TOXO. Ich bin maßlos von Cube enttäuscht. das sie zwar einen super Rahmen auf die Beine stellen, aber bei den Komponenten sparen ( Talas Evo, Deore Kassette). Muß das sein???
> Ich würde das noch verstehen wenn ich mein Bike im Baumarkt gekauft hätte, aber für ein Produkt, das den Gegenwert eines gebrauchten Kleinwagen hat, finde ich, wird ein bisschen sorglos mit den Kunden umgegangen.
> Vielleicht sollte Cube mal drüber nachdenken wie schnell ein guter Ruf zerstört ist und wie lange es dauert bis man wieder Vertrauen in ein Produkt bekommt.
> ...



Was die Komponenten angeht muss ich dir aber entgegnen, dass Cube da immer noch ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis hat. Schau dir z.B. Rocky Mountain an. Da sind an Bikes um die 4k-5k teils billige Reifen drauf. Bei einigen anderen Herstellern sind zum Cube-Preis deutlich schlechtere Anbauteile dran. Soooo schlimm ist das also nun auch nicht wie ich finde.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Dezember 2013)

Zumal es jedem freigestellt ist, das nächstbessere Modell zu kaufen. Bei den sind dann auch höherwertige Sachen verbaut.


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2013)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> So Leute,
> morgen gebe ich mein Bike beim Händler ab, zwecks einsenden der Gabel und des Federbeins zu TOXO. Ich bin maßlos von Cube enttäuscht. das sie zwar einen super Rahmen auf die Beine stellen, aber bei den Komponenten sparen ( Talas Evo, Deore Kassette). Muß das sein???
> Ich würde das noch verstehen wenn ich mein Bike im Baumarkt gekauft hätte, aber für ein Produkt, das den Gegenwert eines gebrauchten Kleinwagen hat, finde ich, wird ein bisschen sorglos mit den Kunden umgegangen.
> Vielleicht sollte Cube mal drüber nachdenken wie schnell ein guter Ruf zerstört ist und wie lange es dauert bis man wieder Vertrauen in ein Produkt bekommt.
> ...


Haben sie schon!
mein 2014er CUBE Stereo 140 Super HPC Race  hat eine XT- Kassette (kompl. XT auser Kette), Kashima-Gabel und Dämpfer und das Beste sie funktionieren wie sie sollen!


----------



## 1PocketRocket (13. Dezember 2013)

Sicher bekommt man für mehr Geld auch mehr oder bessere Teile, aber sollte nicht der Hersteller dafür sorge tragen, das die Teile die verbaut werden auch funktionieren?
 Auch wenn man keine 5k oder mehr investiert?
Leider habe ich zu spät in diversen foren gelesen, das Fox in der letzten Zeit doch wohl einiges an Qualitätsproblemen hat. 
Ansonsten hätte ich wohl auf eine Umrüstung auf RS Spike bestanden... es ist nie zu spät...


----------



## 1PocketRocket (14. Dezember 2013)

Eins möchte ich noch klarstellen

1.Es geht mir nicht darum eine Anti-Cube Stimmung zu verbreiten!

2.Ich bin nach wie vor der Überzeugung das mein Stereo 650b ein tolles Mb ist

3.Ich dieses Bike bestimmt lange fahren werde, sofern Fox seine Federelemente wieder in den Griff bekommt. ( wenn nicht siehe Alternative oben)


----------



## deathmetal (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Hersteller "absichtlich" nicht funktionierende Teile einbaut. Da wird der Produktmanager sitzen, sich überlegen was er drin haben will (in dem Fall ne absenkbare Gabel mit 160mm). Dann gibts noch Firmenpolitische Dinge zu beachten und er landet eben am Ende z.B. bei FOX. 
Die haben nun so ne Gabel im Programm und die wird eingebaut. Das hier dann Probleme auftreten wollte wohl weder Cube noch FOX. 

Wenn ich so im Pike Thread lese, ist die Pike auch nicht frei von "Fehlern" oder "offenen Wünschen" der Fahrer. 

Abgesehen davon ist es natürlich nicht schön, dass man n Bike für viel Geld kauft und dann etwas nicht geht, das steht ja außer Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (14. Dezember 2013)

@deathmetal

ist deine Gabel jetzt sensibler als vorher?
Habe das gleiche Problem wie 1PocketRocket
Wenn ich die Gabel mit 30%Sag fahre schluckt sie die kleinen Schläge sackt mir aber total ab, bei 25% Sag ist die Gabel bockig...


----------



## deathmetal (14. Dezember 2013)

@djwhitecraft 

Ja, ist um einiges besser geworden. Wenns steil wird, steht sie besser im Federweg und trotzdem fährt sie sich "komfortabler"


----------



## 1PocketRocket (14. Dezember 2013)

So, weiter geht das Drama....

habe heute morgen meine bike zum Händler gebracht, wird heute noch demontiert und verpackt. 
Montag früh sollen Dämpfer und Gabel zu Toxo gehen, der junge Herr mit den öligen Händen  testete kurz die Federung und murmelte irgend etwas von altbekanntes Problem und einschicken.

Dann hoffen wir mal das es noch vor dem 24sten wieder alles gut ist, sonst heißt es ' Fressen statt Fahren'

bb


----------



## 1PocketRocket (14. Dezember 2013)

@ deathmetal

habe ich auch nicht behauptet das Cube das absichtlich gemacht hat, aber mitte des Jahres war schon ersichtlich das es ein Fuchsproblem gibt. (Qualitätsmanagement)

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur so angep.... weil 
beide Fuchskomponenten i.A.sind...

bin mal auf das Ergebnis der Rep. gespannt


bb


----------



## deathmetal (14. Dezember 2013)

@1PocketRocketDie Komponenten sind bestimmt schon "eingekauft" gewesen, bevor man diese Probleme kannte, hoffe ich zumindest mal. 
Aber man kann einfach Pech haben. Meine SID fand ich schrecklich. Ansprechverhalten, Handhabung, Service usw. Da war ich bei Fox immer besser bedient bisher. 
Wobei ich doch gerne mal die Pike testen würde, so is nicht


----------



## Hans (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab keine Probleme mi Fox 

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1531506]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]

Jetzt 11,75 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (15. Dezember 2013)

Wird noch weniger, wenn du den Aufkleber mit den Warnhinweisen abmachst.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (15. Dezember 2013)

@ Hans

wer keinen Fuchs, der kein Problem ... very funny  



aber schön isses dein Bike


----------



## 1PocketRocket (15. Dezember 2013)

Mein Stereo 650b steht zerlegt beim Händler und ihr verkaspert mich noch

und das kurz vor Weihnachten, ihr wisst doch

( Nächstenliebe, Friede auf Erden und so'n Zeug)


----------



## battiwr (15. Dezember 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Probleme mi Fox
> 
> url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1531506]
> 
> ...



biszt duu nee lädy?


----------



## Hans (15. Dezember 2013)

Nö, wieso


----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2013)

@ Hans

Hallo Hans,

wie fährt sich die Pike und der Monarch?

Du hast die Solo Air und den normalen Monarch nicht den plus.

Wo hast du das kleine Schutzblech her?

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Dezember 2013)

Schutzblech: Marsh Guard. Die Erweiterung "Stash" macht Sinn. Lässt sich gut anpassen und verhindert auch das letzte Stückchen Dreck, das nach vorne spritzen will.


----------



## auon (15. Dezember 2013)

schaut nett aus dieser Spritzschutz

bringt mich zur Frage:

gibt es da was was verhindert das der abgestreifte Gatsch den die hintere Auslegerbrücke abwirft einem seitlich in die Schuhe fällt?

;o?


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Dezember 2013)

Den Marsh Guard kann man auch an der Kettenstrebe montieren. Ob das allerdings den Dreckabwurf in Richtung Schuh verhindert...


----------



## daproblem (16. Dezember 2013)

@ Hans
schönes Setup, mir persönlich gefallen die Griffe und insbesondere der Sattel aber überhaupt nicht.

@all
Die 2014er Stereo's habe Cube Sattelklemmen verbaut. Ich würde gerne eine kaufen, wer eine abzugeben hat oder eine Bezugsquelle kennt soll sich bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. Dezember 2013)

Die bekommt man bei einem Cube-Händler.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann, heute bin ich einfach so 500g leichter geworden... 
_(Nein, sind noch alle Finger etc. dran.)_

Ich habe heute nach Feierabend noch schnell die SLX-Shifter gegen XT-Shifter tauschen wollen. Hat auch wunderbar funktioniert - bis ich die neuen Züge einfädeln wollte. Ich habe nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass die Züge im Unterrohr frei herum hängen und keinen Liner zur Führung haben. 
Also bin ich laut fluchend in die Werkstatt und habe mir einen in die Öffnung im Unterrohr passenden Neodym-Magneten geholt. Damit habe ich dann eine halbe Stunde (letzendlich mit Erfolg) versucht, die beiden Züge aus dem Rahmen zu fischen. Gott sei Dank sind die Edelstahlzüge magnetisch. Habe ich so nicht vermutet.

So lange habe ich noch nie für einen Zugwechsel gebraucht...


----------



## grosser (17. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Oh Mann, heute bin ich einfach so 500g leichter geworden...
> _(Nein, sind noch alle Finger etc. dran.)_
> 
> Ich habe heute nach Feierabend noch schnell die SLX-Shifter gegen XT-Shifter tauschen wollen. Hat auch wunderbar funktioniert - bis ich die neuen Züge einfädeln wollte. Ich habe nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass die Züge im Unterrohr frei herum hängen und keinen Liner zur Führung haben.
> ...



Das ging mir beim Umbau auf gripshift genauso!

 @Vincy
bekommt man beim Cube-Händler auch einen Zug-Gegenhalter fürs Unterrohr, wenn man auf 11-Fach bzw einen Zug umbaut???


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du die Hülse, die im Rahmen steckt und als Gegenhalter dient? Die müsste ja beim Topmodell mit 1x11 einzeln ausgeführt sein. Sollte also auch als Ersatzteil erhältlich sein.


----------



## grosser (17. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Meinst du die Hülse, die im Rahmen steckt und als Gegenhalter dient? Die müsste ja beim Topmodell mit 1x11 einzeln ausgeführt sein. Sollte also auch als Ersatzteil erhältlich sein.



Ja!


----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> So lange habe ich noch nie für einen Zugwechsel gebraucht...


 

Gewusst wie, dann geht es auch recht einfach. 

Erst einen Liner in den Rahmen durchschieben und dann den Innenzug dadurch.
Gibt es auch von Cube Anleitungen dazu (siehe FAQ). 
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...nungsanleitungen/Cable_Routing_Elite_2011.pdf
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...ungsanleitungen/Zugverlegung_Reaction_GTC.pdf


----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Das ging mir beim Umbau auf gripshift genauso!
> 
> @_Vincy_
> bekommt man beim Cube-Händler auch einen Zug-Gegenhalter fürs Unterrohr, wenn man auf 11-Fach bzw einen Zug umbaut???


 

Gibt es. Dürfte aber evtl nicht so einfach sein, den zubeschaffen.
Ansonsten etwas schwarze Dichtungsmasse (Rohgummi, gibt es im Autohandel/Karosseriebau) in das Loch vom offenen Gehalter. 
Zusätzlich etwas Klebeband um beide Gegenhalter, damit der nicht rausfällt.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Dezember 2013)

Naja, auf dem zweiten Foto würde ich meinen wollen, genau die zwei Hülsen zu sehen, die bei den Modellen mit Umwerfer auch verbaut sind.

Aber danke für die Links.


----------



## grosser (17. Dezember 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Gibt es. Dürfte aber evtl nicht so einfach sein, den zubeschaffen.
> Ansonsten etwas schwarze Dichtungsmasse (Rohgummi, gibt es im Autohandel/Karosseriebau) in das Loch vom offenen Gehalter.
> Zusätzlich etwas Klebeband um beide Gegenhalter, damit der nicht rausfällt.



Danke!
auf die Idee mit dem Liner kam ich sogar selber, als ich beide Innenzüge raus gezogen hatte und in der Hand hielt! War halt noch verwöhnt von meinen KLEIN-Bikes. Die hatten Liner schon vor 25 Jahren verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem zweiten Foto würde ich meinen wollen, genau die zwei Hülsen zu sehen, die bei den Modellen mit Umwerfer auch verbaut sind.


 

War ja auch nur als Alternative, dass es mit dem Vorhandenen auch möglich ist. Man muß aber den offenen Gegenhalter befestigen, da der sonst verloren geht.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Dezember 2013)

Deal!


----------



## auon (18. Dezember 2013)

der österreichische Fuchsservisator hat Konkurs, mann hab ich ´Glück das ich den Dämpfer noch nicht hin geschickt hab

hat jemand Erfahrung mit 29er Spike Reifen?

U


----------



## battiwr (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,
Gestern leichtes knacken gehört und immer in der gleichen pedalstellung. Tip auf das innenlager. 
Ca500 km sind nicht viel. So etwas gab es früher nicht. Zumal ich nicht der einzige bin, dem es so geht.


----------



## auon (18. Dezember 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Gestern leichtes knacken gehört und immer in der gleichen pedalstellung. Tip auf das innenlager.
> Ca500 km sind nicht viel. So etwas gab es früher nicht. Zumal ich nicht der einzige bin, dem es so geht.


 

ist es das Pedal?


----------



## battiwr (18. Dezember 2013)

auon schrieb:


> ist es das Pedal?



Dafür muss ich es wechseln um es auszuschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (18. Dezember 2013)

Beides wäre aufgrund des mutmaßlichen Kaufdatums ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Dezember 2013)

" kleines Update" an meinem Stereo


----------



## Vincy (19. Dezember 2013)

Mit der weißen Pike sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Dezember 2013)

Finde ich auch.
Bin auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt gespannt.
Bordsteinkanten und Haustreppentest ist aber schon sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Vincy (19. Dezember 2013)

Fährt sich damit viel besser, als mit der Fox.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Dezember 2013)

@ Vincy,
das glaube ich Dir


----------



## 1PocketRocket (19. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch zu deinem feinen Bike sieht verd... gut aus mit der weissen Pike.

Wie schwer sind eigendlich die Magic Marys?

Hast du auch die XT Bremsen drin und XT Shifter mit I-Spec ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Dezember 2013)

@ 1PocketRocket,

die vordere Mary (Super Gravity / Vertstar) wiegt ca. 1150gr,
die hintere Mary (Super Gravity / Trailstar) wiegt ca. 1050gr.

Dafür ist die Pike aber gut 100gr. leichter als die TALAS 

Ja ich habe die XT Bremse mit XT Shifter (I-Spec) dran.
Vorne 203mm, hinten 180mm. 

Die Pike spricht obwohl "nagelneu" super sensibel an.
Kein spürbares Losbrechmoment


----------



## 1PocketRocket (19. Dezember 2013)

Das XT cokpit steht auch auf meinem Wunschzettel. Ist ja bald Bescherung. 

Werde aber wohl die 180/180 Variante nehmen, habe die 100gr schwerere Fox noch dran.

Momentan sind bei mir beide Füchse noch in der Reklamation bei Toxo ..... mal sehen ob die es gerichtet bekommen
Die Reifen sind aber ordendlich schwer.. wie siehts denn mit nem Zwischenfazit bezüglich Grip und Rollwiederstand aus


----------



## daproblem (19. Dezember 2013)

@Donnerbolzen
Frage: Wo hast du die schwarze Vorbauabdeckung gekauft? 
Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Dezember 2013)

@pocketrocket,
die Magic Mary gibt es auch deutlich leichter (Evo TrailStar ca. 830gr).
Ich habe mich aber bewusst (Durschschlagschutz) für die Super Gravity Variante entschieden.
Die Mary hat super Grip (1,5 bar + Schlauch).
Der Hans Dampf rollt besser, hat aber deutlich weniger Grip.
Meine TALAS ist ebenfalls bei Toxo!

@daproblem
die schwarze Vorbauabdeckung war beim Kauf verbaut! (zum Glück)


----------



## 1PocketRocket (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke erstmal, suche noch weiter nach einem 'Winterreifen' oder besser Reifen für schweres Geläuf, möchte aber nicht direkt auf DH Reifen umrüsten, weil ich erstmal 12Km auf Asphalt fahren muß bis ich im Wald bin.
Wenn dann der Rollwiederstand zu hoch ist komm ich schon müde an , sch... Kondition. 
Habe letztens erst auf schlachlos umgerüstet, fahre 1,8/2,0 , vorher mit Schlauch 2,2/2,4 (Durchschlagsphobie)
Taste mich langsam heran an den Niederdruck-Reifen....

Warte schon auf einen Anruf vom Händler, das mein Stereo endlich wieder fahrbereit ist


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn denn dann endlich mal der Ardent und Highroller II in 2.4" und leicht verfügbar sind, dann rüste ich um. Bis dahin muss der Hans Dampf durchhalten.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (21. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wenn denn dann endlich mal der Ardent und Highroller II in 2.4" und leicht verfügbar sind, dann rüste ich um. Bis dahin muss der Hans Dampf durchhalten.


wären auch meine 1ste Wahl


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

Erste Tour mit der Pike in KH 



Den höheren Rollwiederstand der Mary vergißt man sofort bei der Abfhart


----------



## atopo (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Innenlager (Kettenseite) nach ca. 1700 km so verrostet war, dass sich die Kurbel nur noch sehr schwer drehen liess, kam noch folgendes:
Ich habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut um ihn zum Service zu schicken.
Danach bemerkte ich ein Knirschen und sehr rauhes Laufen während der Bewegung der Schwinge.
Nach Demontage….. Ich war schockiert … so sieht das Hauptlager aus --> s. Bild
Zur Nutzung.
-  Fast nur im Trockenen gefahren (Slowenien, Vinschgau & Vogesen), 1x 40 km Regenfahrt, ca. 10 Fahrten mit Feuchtigkeit von ‚unten‘
-  Nutzungszeitraum Mitte April bis Ende Oktober (keine Nutzung im Winter …wg. Salz)
-  Transport bei längeren Strecken im Fahrzeug (Kurzstrecken auf Heckträger)

Und dies war die Antwort von Cube:
Sie erwähnen zwar richtigerweise, dass Sie keinen Hochdruckreiniger verwendet haben, aber nach dem Bild zu urteilen ist dem Rad überhaupt keine Pflege zugekommen.
Die technische Spezifikation unserer Kugellager spricht von „hoher“ Dichtwirkung, aber eben auch keiner 100%igen. Und wenn Schmutz und Schlamm zu oft auf ein Lager einwirken, kann irgendwann eben doch Feuchtigkeit eindringen und dann korrodieren die Innenringe und Kugeln.
Je nach Nutzung und Pflege ist dann eben die vom Hersteller erwähnte lange wartungsfreie Laufzeit überschritten und ein Ersatzteil nötig.

Meine Antwort:
Wo bitte finde ich Pflegehinweise für die Lagerungen des Hinterbaus? Weder auf eurer HP noch in den Bikeunterlagen kann ich hierzu etwas finden.

Für mich sieht es eher so aus, dass hier an versteckten Bauteilen gespart wird. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, Lager einzusetzen, die an den Lagerschalen einen Korrosionsschutz besitzen (Zink-Nickel-Legierung)? Zumindest hätte ich dies bei einem Bike in der 4.200 EUR-Klasse erwartet.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, dass die Qualität der Lagerung in keinster Weise bei den Testberichten erwähnt wird, auf eurer HomePage schon gar nicht.
Für mich sieht die Situation wie folgt aus: Die äußere, freiliegende Lagerschale rostet…  Außenring bis hin zum  ‚Spalt‘ zur Dichtung (was im Bild deutlich zu sehen ist).
Damit ist eine definierte Oberflächenanlage der Dichtung zum Außenring nicht mehr gegeben, was zum Eindringen von Wasser ins Lager führt.
Bei einem 4200 EUR Bike ein Hauptlager für 1 EUR!!

Wie sind z.Z. eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## kaile81 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Ich hab mein Stereo auch gerade komplett zerlegt und alle Lager angeschaut. 
Bis auf das von dir angesprochene Hauptlager sind alle anderen relativ wertige NSK Lager. 

Meine Hauptlager sind auch nicht mehr in Ordnung, man merkt deutliche Raststellen beim Drehen. 
Habe jetzt SKF Explorer Lager als Ersatz bestellt, allerdings war es mir bisher nicht möglich die alten Lager aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen. 
Innenauszieher und Gleithammer sind bestellt, mal schauen ob es damit klappt. 

Hat jemand schon die Hauptlager gewechselt und kann was zum Vorgehen sagen?


----------



## kaile81 (22. Dezember 2013)

Die oben erwähnte Sattelklemme würde mich auch interessieren, konntet ihr schon eine Cube Bestellnummer rausbekommen?

Mein Händler hat leider nichts gefunden. 

Kai


----------



## atopo (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
mit der Demontage des Hauptlagers geht es mir genauso ... Innenauszieher ist bestellt, mal schaun. Habe aber auch Probleme,
die mittleren Schrauben der Schwinge (zum Sattelrohr) raus zu bekommen. Konnte die linke Schraube lösen, jedoch nicht kplt. herausziehen. Die rechte Schraube kann ich nicht lösen, da die innenliegende Buchse sich mitdreht...?! Denke, dass es an der Schraubensicherung liegt, Gibt es hier ein Tip?
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Schraube im Drehpunkt der Wippe geht bei mir auch nicht raus. Die Lager laufen aber sauber also bleibt die Schraube drin. 

Kai


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2013)

Schraubensicherung lässt sich durch Wärmebehandlung wieder ver(zäh)flüssigen.

btw: Es wäre fein, wenn hier jemand mal eben kurz die Maße des Hauptlagers durchgeben könnte.


----------



## kaile81 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hauptlager sind 6000-2RS Lager.  
10x26x8

Kai


----------



## atopo (22. Dezember 2013)

... werde wahrscheinlich auf Edelstahl umrüsten. Hat hier jmd. Erfahrung?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Dezember 2013)

Na das wird ja immer besser, langsam zweifle ich, ob es eine gute Idee war mir ein 650b race zu kaufen.

dann kann ich mir ja bald ein paar neue Lagersätz in die Werkstatt legen, dann aber in besserer Quali als Original

Meine Füchse sind auch noch bei Toxo, also weiter Hardtail fahren........

Wozu habe ich mir auch ein AM-Fully gekauft? Zum Fahren? Ne, für die Werkstatt.....

Weiter so CUBE, ganz großes Kino


----------



## kaile81 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Von Edelstahllagern würde ich erstmal abraten. Die zulässigen Belastungen des Lagers sinken aufgrund des anderen Materials um ca. 20%. Das kann bei der quasistatischen Belastung am Fully schon mal zu noch schnellerem Ausfall des Lagers führen. 
Bei Bedarf kann ich das auch noch weiter erläutern. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich plane auch ein paar Umbauten an meinem 2013 Stereo Super HPC 140 Race und Suche bei HiBike alle Einzelteile wie doof zusammen.

Ich benötige etwas Hilfe bei den Einzelteilen bzw. ob dies auch die Richtigen sind. Gerade beiden XTR Schalthebeln bin ich ratlos welcher der drei angebotenen Varianten nun die richtige ist?

Danke im Voraus für jede Hilfe!

Bremsen:
- SHIMANO XT Scheibenbremse BR-M785-B Set schwarz
- SHIMANO Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86M 180mm 6-Loch
- SHIMANO Adapter VR auf 180mm SM-MA-F180P/P2
- SHIMANO Adapter HR auf 180mm SM-MA-R180P/S

Schaltung:
- Shimano XTR Schalthebel 10-fach Paar 2/3x10-fach Lenker-Montage (ohne Ganganzeige) SL-M980-A (RETAIL-Verpackung) 
- Shimano XTR 3-fach Umwerfer 10-fach, Down-Swing, Dual-Pull 66-69° FD-M981 (RETAIL-Verpackung)
Direkt-Montage, für 42t,
- Shimano XTR Schaltwerk Shadow Top Normal 10-fach Käfig RD-M985
langer SGS (BULK-Verpackung)

Habe ich alles? Kann ich die Züge und Kassetten am Stereo verwenden? Und an was sollte ich ggf. Noch denken?


----------



## daproblem (23. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst sie beim Cube Händler "Fahrrad Imle" bestellen. Ich habe per Mail angefragt.
Kostet 29€ + Versand.




kaile81 schrieb:


> Die oben erwähnte Sattelklemme würde mich auch interessieren, konntet ihr schon eine Cube Bestellnummer rausbekommen?
> 
> Mein Händler hat leider nichts gefunden.
> 
> Kai


----------



## atopo (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi Kai,

danke für die Info, habe ich mir schon gedacht. Es gibt auch Lager mit ner Zink-Nickel-Beschichtung ... bin aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden.
... ja und so sieht mein Freilaufkörper aus ... wir bereits schon oben beschrieben.
Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine ganz klare Fehlkonstruktion. Hat dies schon mal jmd. an Cube gemeldet?
Wahrscheinlich darf man nicht so fest in die Pedalen treten ...
Für mich wars das mit Cube!

Gruß Andi


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Dezember 2013)

Living schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich plane auch ein paar Umbauten an meinem 2013 Stereo Super HPC 140 Race und Suche bei HiBike alle Einzelteile wie doof zusammen.
> 
> ...


Alles korrekt so weit. Willst du bei 3fach bleiben? Wenn nein, dann würde ich gleich in einen 2fach-Umwerfer investieren. Und was das Schaltwerk betrifft: Shadow Plus (RD-M986) sollte es schon sein. Achte auf Direct Mount.



atopo schrieb:


> ... ja und so sieht mein Freilaufkörper aus ... wir bereits schon oben beschrieben.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine ganz klare Fehlkonstuktion. Hat dies schon mal jmd. an Cube gemeldet?
> Wahrscheinlich darft man nicht so fest in die Pedalen treten ...
> Für mich wars das mit Cube!
> ...


Ich halte das nach wie vor für völlig normal - auch in dem Ausmaß. Alufreilauf und Stahlritzel - das gräbt sich automatisch ineinander ein. Das Material verdichtet sich an den entsprechenden Stellen, und irgendwann gräbt sich die Kassette nicht weiter ein.
Nichts desto trotz habe ich die Deore-Kassette auch runtergeschmissen und gegen eine SRAM PG-1070 getauscht.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Dezember 2013)

@atopo

das mit dem Alufreilauf, wird schon am Anfang des Threads beschrieben, ist sozusagen 'normal', habe direkt bei Händler auf XT Kassette tauschen lassen.
Stahl auf Alu, da gibt der weichere nach

ZU den Lagern habe ich folgendes gefunden
http://rcmodellbau-shop.net/Ersatzt...T-Kugellager-10x26x8-RS-gedichtet::32363.html
http://www.agrolager.de/index.php?cPath=21
http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/DIN-s6000-2Rs-10x26x8-Abec-3

P.S.: Immer noch keine Meldung von den Füchsen ...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Dezember 2013)

@atopo,
ich habe gerade die Hauptlager der Schwinge an meinem Stereo überpüft:-(
Diese sehen zwar nicht ganz so schlimm aus wie an deinem, sind aber auch schon deutlich angerostet!
Im Frühjar 2014 werde ich neue einbauen.
Für diesen Winter haben die alten eine "Packung Fett" bekommen.
Dieses Lagerproblem hatte ich aber auch schon bei anderen Bikes (Scott und sogar Liteville!).
Das ist zwar kein Trost, aber fast schon "normal".


----------



## kaile81 (23. Dezember 2013)

@Living

Wenn du Shimano Bremse mit Shimano Schaltung kombinierst, würde ich gleich die I-Spec Variante wählen. Das Cicpit wirkt dann deutlich aufgeräumter.
Achte Darauf das due deine Bremse der I-Spec Variante B auch mit den I-Spec XTR Hebeln der Variante B kombinierst.




Living schrieb:


> Bremsen:
> - SHIMANO XT Scheibenbremse *BR-M785-B* Set schwarz
> - SHIMANO Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86M 180mm 6-Loch
> - SHIMANO Adapter VR auf 180mm SM-MA-F180P/P2
> ...


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Dezember 2013)

So .... jetzt habe ich die Bescherung.
Dämpfer ist gestern von Toxo zurück gekommen, die Gabel leider nicht.

WAS FÜR EINE SCH....

Biken über Weihnachten fällt aus 

DANKE CUBE, DANKE TOXO


----------



## Living (23. Dezember 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Alles korrekt so weit. Willst du bei 3fach bleiben? Wenn nein, dann würde ich gleich in einen 2fach-Umwerfer investieren. Und was das Schaltwerk betrifft: Shadow Plus (RD-M986) sollte es schon sein. Achte auf Direct Mount.



Danke dir, bei zweifach wäre dann diese Kurbel die richtige?

Shimano XT FC-M785 Kurbelsatz schwarz 10-fach (inkl. HT-II Innenlager) (RETAIL-Verpackung)
170mm 40-28T


----------



## Living (23. Dezember 2013)

kaile81 schrieb:


> @Living
> 
> Wenn du Shimano Bremse mit Shimano Schaltung kombinierst, würde ich gleich die I-Spec Variante wählen. Das Cicpit wirkt dann deutlich aufgeräumter.
> Achte Darauf das due deine Bremse der I-Spec Variante B auch mit den I-Spec XTR Hebeln der Variante B kombinierst.



Danke dir, hast du zu den I spec Shiftern ggf eine Artikelnummer von HiBike, finde diese nicht auf deren Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 

72804773 müsste passen. 

Grüße 

Kai


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Dezember 2013)

Living schrieb:


> Danke dir, bei zweifach wäre dann diese Kurbel die richtige?
> 
> Shimano XT FC-M785 Kurbelsatz schwarz 10-fach (inkl. HT-II Innenlager) (RETAIL-Verpackung)
> 170mm 40-28T


Du kannst auch die vorhandene Kurbel umbauen und zwei Kettenblätter zukaufen. Was da allerdings normalerweise für Zahnzahlen draufkommen bei 29"ern, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
40-28 erscheint mir aber etwas arg viel. Bei 27,5" sind 24-38 bzw. 22-36 Standard. Für 29" müsste es ja eigentlich weniger werden...


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Dezember 2013)

Hä?


----------



## kaile81 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Bei der 2x Kurbel würde ich zu 22-36 oder 24-38 greifen. Mit zweitem komm ich sehr gut klar. 
Dazu aber zwingend eine 11-36 Kassette. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Ich fahr vorne 22-36 und hinten 11-34.Damit kommt man überall locker hoch


----------



## fritzejoergel (24. Dezember 2013)

So,hab auch auf die Pike gewechselt,is die sensiblere Gabel,im Groben aber nicht wirklich besser als die Orginal.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Dezember 2013)

@fritzejoergel

was ist denn mit der Gabel nicht in Ordnung?

Habe bis jetzt nur gutes über die Pike gelesen, welchen Federweg hast du und welche LR-Größe?
Dual-Air oder Solo-Air?


----------



## fritzejoergel (25. Dezember 2013)

alles in ordnung,leichter als die fox,taucht beim bremsen auch etwas weniger ein,aber die orginal(factory) ist nicht so schlecht im vergleich wie oft geschrieben.
ich fahr die pike in 160mm solo air auf 650b.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Dezember 2013)

Hab schon einen Schreck bekommen, das RS jetzt auch dieses Problem mit dem Wegsacken hätte.

Bei meiner Evo ist das Prob mit dem Durchrauschen durch den Federweg recht heftig....

Selbst an kleinen Stufen (20cm) geht die Gabel so tief rein das du das Gefühl hast dich wirfts über den Lenker (gute 80mm Absacken)

Was hast du eigentlich mit deiner Fox Factory gemacht, verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzejoergel (25. Dezember 2013)

ich versuchs gerade im bikemarkt,läuft etwas zäh.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Dezember 2013)

was erwartest du, nach der schlechten Presse hier im forum?

gerade die 2013er Füchse haben so das eine oder andere Prob.

Hohes Losbrechmoment, absacken und nicht zuletzt noch diese Rückrufaktion, das ist nicht der Stoff aus dem Vertrauen aufgebaut wird.

Trotzdem viel Glück beim Verkauf


----------



## atopo (25. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jmd. das Horstlink-Lager ausgebaut bzw. die Lager selbst gewartet (gereinigt u. neues Fett)?
Ich bekomme den Lagerbolzen nicht raus. Muss ich hier mit Abzieher arbeiten?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## daproblem (27. Dezember 2013)

An meinem Selle Italia X1 Trail (Cube Design) Sattel zeigen sich erste Abnutzungen.

Er passt optisch sehr gut zum Stereo und zum Ar***  daher wollte ich vorsorglich einen weiteren kaufen.
Wer einen abgeben möchte, kann sich gerne melden.

Beispielfoto:


----------



## Grins3katze (28. Dezember 2013)

daproblem schrieb:


> An meinem Selle Italia X1 Trail (Cube Design) Sattel zeigen sich erste Abnutzungen.
> 
> Er passt optisch sehr gut zum Stereo und zum Ar***  daher wollte ich vorsorglich einen weiteren kaufen.
> Wer einen abgeben möchte, kann sich gerne melden.
> ...




Ich hab einen rumliegen


----------



## Joerg1978 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehöre seit kurzem auch zum Kreis der Cube Stereo Fahrer. Es wurde ein 2013er HPC 160 (650B) mit riesigem 22'' Rahmen. Bisher noch alles orischinol. Nach 2 Wochen Sardinien-Einsatz bin ich ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil. Die Gabel funktioniert m.M.n. gar nicht mal soo schlecht, ich hab eher das Problem, dass der Dämpfer bei kleineren Drops (ca. 80cm - 100cm) durchschlägt. Ich komme mit Ausrüstung auf ca. 90kg bei 1,92m Körpergröße. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Progression des Dämpfers zu erhöhen?

Zweite Frage: Hat sich ein Favorit von versenkbarer Sattelstütze für das Rad rauskristallisiert oder ist das eher eine Glaubensfrage?

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2013)

Ganz fieses Foto. 
Stütze kannst du verbauen, was du willst und wozu du am meisten Vertrauen hast. Anbieten würde sich natürlich eine Stütze mit nach unten austretender Fernbedienungsleitung, damit man sie im Rahmen verlegen kann. Insofern am ehesten ne Rock Shox Reverb Stealth.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi Jörg

Wie Al schon sagte ist die wohl am ehesten verbaute Sattelstütze die RockShox stealth reverb.

Zu deinem Problem mit dem durchschlagen Dämpfer noch ein paar Fragen

Welchen Druck fährst du?
Welchen mode (CTD)?
Wieviel Sag?
Merkst du eine deutliche Veränderung der Dämpfung, wenn du zwischen den modes umschaltest?

Weiter oben im thread hatte mal einer von den Jungs etwas von einer größeren Dämpferkammer geschrieben, aber der war eine andere Gewichtsklasse.
Bei 90Kg sollte nichts passieren, habe selber mit kompletter Ausstattung knapp 90Kg und bisher ist noch nichts durchgeschlagen.


----------



## djwhitecraft (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,

ist der Magic Mary wirklich so ein guter Reifen?
Bin mit dem Hans Dampf im feuchtem (ist ja bei unseren Breitengraden sowieso meistens feucht) nicht wirklich zufrieden.
oder was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Hab noch was gelesen vorne die Mary und hinten den Hans Dampf?!

Grüsse


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Dezember 2013)

Bist du auf Schwalbe fixiet oder tut's auch ein anderer Hersteller? Ich komme von Maxxis nicht mehr weg. Vorne Highroller II und hinten Ardent - für mich das perfekte Team.


----------



## atopo (29. Dezember 2013)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich gehöre seit kurzem auch zum Kreis der Cube Stereo Fahrer. Es wurde ein 2013er HPC 160 (650B) mit riesigem 22'' Rahmen. Bisher noch alles orischinol. Nach 2 Wochen Sardinien-Einsatz bin ich ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil. Die Gabel funktioniert m.M.n. gar nicht mal soo schlecht, ich hab eher das Problem, dass der Dämpfer bei kleineren Drops (ca. 80cm - 100cm) durchschlägt. Ich komme mit Ausrüstung auf ca. 90kg bei 1,92m Körpergröße. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Progression des Dämpfers zu erhöhen?


Hi Jörg,
schau mal hier
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html

oder hier


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-ctd-2013-welches-tuning-noetig-bzw-ratsam.645411/


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab bei Maxxis leider noch keinen der klassischen Reifen in 650B gefunden, ich hoffe das läuft noch an.

Keine Ahnung obs schon erwähnt wurde: Am aktuellen 2014er Stereo Race (650B) sind 26,5mm breite Felgen am Sun-Laufradsatz. Meine größte Befürchtung völlig unterdimensionierter Felgen hat sich also ins Gegenteil verkehrt


----------



## djwhitecraft (29. Dezember 2013)

@Al_Borland 

Danke dir, ja ich kenne bis jetzt nur Schwalbe.. Aber wenn ich die in der Schweiz bekomme werd ich die mal testen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. Dezember 2013)

@djwhitecraft,
die Magic Mary ist super


----------



## seibukan (29. Dezember 2013)

Ludwig Döhl, vom Cube-Team, fährt auch MM bei unserem miesen feuchten Waldtrails und ist mords begeistert


----------



## Joerg1978 (29. Dezember 2013)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Hi Jörg
> 
> Wie Al schon sagte ist die wohl am ehesten verbaute Sattelstütze die RockShox stealth reverb.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos, ich werd dann wohl wohl mal nach einer Reverb Stealth Ausschau halten 

Bezüglich der Dämpfereinstellung:

- Druck kann ich Dir grad gar nicht sagen, ich hab mich an die Vorgabe vom Händler gehalten und ca. 15mm Sag eingestellt
- CTD-Mode beim "normalen" Fahren in Mittelstellung (Trail)
- Ein Unterschied zwischen den Modi ist definitiv gut zu spüren, in Mittelstellung spricht der der Dämpfer gut an und ich hab keine Probleme mit einem wippenden Hinterbau; im Decend-Mode wird alles weggebügelt, aber er wippt auch spürbar; für mich ist das plausibel

@atopo: Danke für die Links! Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal schmökern.

Das Bike ist grad zur Erstinspektion beim Händler, sobald ich wieder fahren kann werd ich nochmal konkrete Messdaten liefern. Da ich aber scheinbar ein Einzelfall bin, hoffe ich es liegt an der Dämpfer-Einstellung und nicht an der Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (30. Dezember 2013)

@Joerg1978 

Hört sich für mich Normal an, wenn du den Sag im decent mode eingestellt hast, müsste es eigendlich alles passen (Sag hi. 12mm),
(Sag vo.40-48mm).
Der Hinterbau des Stereos arbeitet recht linear, daher sehr Komfort orientiert.
Mein Stereo steht seit dem 16.12 beim Händler, ein Fox'scher Totalausfall..... und wegen der ganzen Feiertage werde ich mein Bike wohl erst Mitte oder Ende der 2ten Januarwoche wiedersehen.  

Dann mal allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH und eine Sturz- und Defekt-freie Saison 2014


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dir (und euch allen) auch.
Apropos Defekt: Ich habe bei einer Tour am Samstag ne Speiche am Hinterrad eingebüßt. Kam wohl ein Ast ins Schaltwerk und drückte den Käfig in die Speichen. Ein RIESEN Knall (habe ich so noch nicht erlebt), dass ich dachte, das Hinterrad ist komplett hin. Unten angekommen ein kurzer Check. Alle Speichen augenscheinlich heil, nur das Schaltwerk stand arg schief. Auge wieder zurecht gebogen und weiter gefahren - bis zum nächsten Anstieg. Es machte laut KNACK und die Speiche war durch, und zwar ziemlich genau auf Höhe der Spannrolle des Schaltwerks. Speiche rausgefummelt und die Tour mit einer seichten Acht zuende gefahren.
Zu Hause habe ich dann einige Zeit damit verbracht, passende Ersatzspeichen aufzutreiben. Straight pull, schwarz, 2.0/1.8/2.0, Länge 278mm nach meiner Messung, und das sowohl links und rechts, vorne und hinten. Sapim Race wären mir am liebsten gewesen, sind nur nirgends in der Länge und in schwarz lieferbar. Nun bin ich auf DT Competition ausgewichen. Von denen gab's aber auch nur noch homöopathische Mengen.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (30. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein Stereo:






Ist jetzt seit einem Jahr im Einsatz und außer dem Einfachkettenblatt habe ich nichts geändert.
Leider hatten wir einen schlechten Start wegen diversen Defekten, aber seit nem halben Jahr vertragen wir uns ganz gut 

Cheers.


----------



## bikerfrooody (30. Dezember 2013)

hallo ich bin neu hier ich habe heute nach sehr langem überlegen mein 
*Cube STEREO 160 SUPER HPC SLT 27.5* bestellt ich freu mich schon so mega bis es da ist! 
hat von euch schon jemand  erfahrung mit der raceface next ? und welches kettenblatt fahrt ihr ? ich denke, dass ich ein 28er drauf bauen werde

danke schon mal 
gruß Fredi


----------



## Donnerbolzen (31. Dezember 2013)

@ all,
Letzte Bilder aus 2013






Die Pike ist der "Hammer"


----------



## Living (1. Januar 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Probleme mi Fox
> 
> url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1531506]
> 
> ...



@Hans kannst du mal alles listen was du verbaut hast / Typen Angabe etc. Sieht super aus dein Bike!


----------



## fritzejoergel (1. Januar 2014)

gutes neues jahr euch allen.
kann mir einer von euch mit einer teileliste fürs tretlager(gpx) aushelfen,hab ein knacken und seitliches spiel in den kurbelarmen.
hoffe nicht das der lagersitz schon ausgeschlagen ist.
danke schon mal,gruß ralf


----------



## Hans (1. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> @Hans kannst du mal alles listen was du verbaut hast / Typen Angabe etc. Sieht super aus dein Bike!


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Januar 2014)

Bist ganz schön geizig mit Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebyter (1. Januar 2014)

fritzejoergel schrieb:


> gutes neues jahr euch allen.
> kann mir einer von euch mit einer teileliste fürs tretlager(gpx) aushelfen,hab ein knacken und seitliches spiel in den kurbelarmen.
> hoffe nicht das der lagersitz schon ausgeschlagen ist.
> danke schon mal,gruß ralf



Als alternative hab ich mal die Reset Variante fürs Tretlager gefunden, auf die schnelle war kein Truvativ zu finden.
Grüße


----------



## Hans (1. Januar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Bist ganz schön geizig mit Infos.



Ich probier's nochmal

Dämpfer rs Monarch rtc3
Gabel Pike SA 150mm
Laufräder Funworks /ZTR. Arch schlauchlos
Lenker Revers Carbon 750 mm 168 Gramm
Bremse XT Formula. Bremsscheiben
Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer XT
Kassette Sram xx 11-36. 210 Gramm
KS Lev , nicht mehr die Reverb wie auf dem Bild
Tune Sattelschnellspanner
Time Titan Pedale

Hoffe jetzt klappt es


----------



## Living (2. Januar 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich probier's nochmal
> 
> Dämpfer rs Monarch rtc3
> Gabel Pike SA 150mm
> ...



Danke dir!
Das interessiert mich jetzt, warum von der Reverb auf die KS?
Und wie ist die 150mm RS Pike in einem 29er?

Überlege ob ich die 140er nehme oder 150er.
Wie ist deine Erfahrung?

Ach ja und die Next?


----------



## Hans (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

KS deshalb, weil die Reverb mit den 125mm zu lang war, hab kurze Beine und das Stereo hat in M ein sehr langes Sattelrohr. Die Lev hat jetzt 100 mm und die passt.

Die Pike fahr ich auch im Liteville als Dpa. Ist eiene super Gabel und deutlich besser als die 34. im Stereo fahr ich die SA, weil die schwarz ist. Ob ich ohne Absenkung zurecht komme wird sich zeigen.
Die 140er Pike hat 2mm weniger und die 150 er 8mm mehr Einbauhöhe als die Fox. Und da die Sa Pike eh die Angewohnheit hat, das sie ein paar Millimeter im Federweg bleibt, passt die 150er sehr gut .


----------



## Living (2. Januar 2014)

Dank


Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> KS deshalb, weil die Reverb mit den 125mm zu lang war, hab kurze Beine und das Stereo hat in M ein sehr langes Sattelrohr. Die Lev hat jetzt 100 mm und die passt.
> 
> ...



Danke dir, jetzt muss mal überlegen ob es nicht doch die 150er wird wenn das nicht all zu viel ausmacht.
Wollte in mein 20" Stereo ne 150mm Reverb (430mm) einbauen - hoffe das geht...


----------



## daproblem (2. Januar 2014)

@Donnerbolzen
hast die Kurbel auf zweifach umgebaut? Welche Kettenblätter hast du verbaut?

Wollte das 44er Kettenblatt durch ein Syntace Grinder Bashguard ersetzen,  das mittlere 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 36er tauschen und das 24er behalten.
Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. Januar 2014)

@daproblem ,
ich habe die XT-2fach Kurbel (24/38) verbaut.
Ein 36er Blatt wäre mir zu klein.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Januar 2014)

Ich kann nach meiner Tour am 28.12. auch sagen, dass ich für mein 650b mit 24-38er Kurbel und 11-36er Kassette prima klar komme. Weniger brauche ich höchst selten.


----------



## daproblem (2. Januar 2014)

Besten Dank für die Infos,
dann behalte ich das 24er und bestelle ein 38er.

Kann ich dieses KB auch an der 3-Fach Kurbel verbauen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1199/a119201/kettenblatt-xt-fc-m785-38-zaehne-ak.html?mfid=43


----------



## Schabo Marc (2. Januar 2014)

Memory schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich an einem HPC 160 SL für Gabel und Dämpfer einen Remote Hebel nachrüsten kann?
> 
> http://r2-bike.com//FOX-Remote-Hebel-Fernbedienung-CTD_2
> 
> ...





Vincy schrieb:


> Kann man nur bei der Gabel nachrüsten. Beim Dämpfer nicht, da dort die Aufnahme am Dämpferkopf dafür fehlt.
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm




Hallo,
Ich hatte heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen und der meinte es wäre möglich Dämpfer und Gabel auf einen Remote Hebel umzurüsten, das würde dann allerdings 350-400 Euro kosten. Kann das sein?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Infos,
> dann behalte ich das 24er und bestelle ein 38er.
> 
> Kann ich dieses KB auch an der 3-Fach Kurbel verbauen?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1199/a119201/kettenblatt-xt-fc-m785-38-zaehne-ak.html?mfid=43


Sollte passen. Wenn du sparen willst, nimmste das hier: https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34490_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M675-10-fach.html (die x24-Version).
Das funzt jedenfalls an meiner Kurbel perfekt.


----------



## Living (3. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand in einem 20" Stereo schon eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth  150mm (430mm) verbaut und bekommt dies bis zum Anschlag rein?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikeFreundAndi (3. Januar 2014)

Coole Bikes Jungs


----------



## Stollenroller (3. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Hat jemand in einem 20" Stereo schon eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth  150mm (430mm) verbaut und bekommt dies bis zum Anschlag rein?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Living,
ja,  ich bzw. der Shop,  in dem ich das Bike gekauft habe und der auch die Reverb Stealth eingebaut hat.
Bilder siehst du in meinem Fotoalbum. 
Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## Tobias Maul (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Stereo 160. Hoffentlich funktioniert alles wie es soll.  Zumindest die Kassette ist eine aus der X0 Serie von SRAM.


----------



## deathmetal (4. Januar 2014)

@Tobias Maul: Dann mal viel Spaß damit und es wird sicher funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (4. Januar 2014)

@Tobias Maul 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Stereo, wird schon alles gut gehen


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es demnächst mal ne Cube-eigene Kettenführungslösung für's Stereo geben wird. Hat sich da schon was getan in der Richtung?


----------



## rosso19842 (5. Januar 2014)

Heut die erste Tour 2014 gemacht..leicht Nass..hab jetzt auch noch ein bisl aufgerüstet (XTR Umwerfer, XTR Shifter, ESI Grips Griffe und hinten Schlauchlos).
Bin jetzt bei 12,48kg.Mit Pike und VR werde ich dann endlich unter 12 kg kommen und das ohne Einschränkungen!


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2014)

ESI Grips Griffe habe ich mir auch bestellt sind echt der hammer wenig gewicht und sau gut in der hand !
mein gewicht wäre am stereo unter 11,60kilo ich hoffe ich schaff das


----------



## dubtec (6. Januar 2014)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hatte heute mit meinem Händler gesprochen und der meinte es wäre möglich Dämpfer und Gabel auf einen Remote Hebel umzurüsten, das würde dann allerdings 350-400 Euro kosten. Kann das sein?


Ich hab das Remote Kit auch vom Händler montiert bekommen. Bei meiner Recherche kam raus, dass auf jeden Fall ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut werden muß, da der standardmäßige nicht entsprechend modifiziert werden kann. Bei mir ist dabei ein 2014er Dämpfer mit Kashima Coating rausgekommen. Da das Kit bereits ca. 150€ ausmacht, kann der Betrag schon hinkommen für den Fall, dass bei Dir der Dämpfer aufpreispflichtig getauscht wird.


----------



## rosso19842 (6. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ESI Grips Griffe habe ich mir auch bestellt sind echt der hammer wenig gewicht und sau gut in der hand !
> mein gewicht wäre am stereo unter 11,60kilo ich hoffe ich schaff das


 
Ja die Esi Grips sind echt super...absolut rutschfest und liegen super in der Hand selbst ohne Handschuhe. Ich hab die Race Version mit 30mm genommen.Wie schaffst du 11,60kg?kannst du mal ne teileliste einstellen?


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (6. Januar 2014)

Eine Frage:
Bei meinem 2013er 29 Stereo SL ging von Anfang an die Schaltung recht schwer, der Umwerfer noch schwerer als das Schaltwerk. Hat jemand einen Tip ? Ist es  sehr fummelig innenverelgte Züge zu wechseln ? Bringen Nokonzüge etwas ?


----------



## kaile81 (6. Januar 2014)

Hi, bei meinem waren beide Schaltzüge am Rahmeneingang um fast 90 Grad geknickt. Dementsprechend schwer ging die Schaltung. Nach dem Tausch der Züge ist alles super. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Ja die Esi Grips sind echt super...absolut rutschfest und liegen super in der Hand selbst ohne Handschuhe. Ich hab die Race Version mit 30mm genommen.Wie schaffst du 11,60kg?kannst du mal ne teileliste einstellen?



ich bekomme ja das slt und bau noch ein bisschen dram rum leichteren lrs, sattel, sattelglemme und bremsanlage dan sollte ich das gewicht schaffen hoffe ich 

fährt hier jemand die xtr klickpedale ?

ich habe mir überlegt die Pike zu verbauen aber die gibt sich dieses jahr nicht so viel wie die Fox. Fox hat einfach letztes jahr einfach gepennt und ne scheis kartusche gebaut die ständig kapput geht die 2014 sind aber wieder richtig gut und laufen genau so gut wie Pike wenn nicht sogar wieder pesser.
der einzigste vorteil sind villeicht 100gramm was die pike leichter ist.
ich fahre an meinem two15 auch die float und bin mehr wie begeistert als ich die neue kartusche eingebaut habe.
zu meinem Bald Bike:

Gabel Fox 34 Float 27.5 CTD Adjust FIT

Dämpfer Fox Float CTD Adjust BoostValve, 

Steuersatz FSA Orbit I-t integrated
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce 2, 31.8mm
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon, 740mm
Griffe ESI Grips Griffe

Schaltwerk Sram XX1
Schalthebel Sram XX1 

Bremsanlage Shimano XTR -Trail

Kurbelganitur Race Face Next SL DM Carbon 28T
Laufradsatz : Felge: eynolds AM 650B Carbon ,Nabe: TUNE Princess

Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic

Sattel Fi`zi:k Gobi Carbon braided
Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 31.6mm, 125mm adjustable seatpost, internal routing
Sattelklemme Tune Sattelglemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (6. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich bekomme ja das slt und bau noch ein bisschen dram rum leichteren lrs, sattel, sattelglemme und bremsanlage dan sollte ich das gewicht schaffen hoffe ich
> 
> fährt hier jemand die xtr klickpedale ?
> 
> ...


 

ah....jetzt versteh ich..mit xx1 und nobby nic ist das kein Problem.


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> ah....jetzt versteh ich..mit xx1 und nobby nic ist das kein Problem.



die xx1 ist echt der hammer ich war am anfang echt nicht so überzeugt aber du hast zu zweifach bergauf keinen nachteil außer du hast ein 22er kettenblatt. wenn du ein 24er hast ist das übersetzungsverhältnis genau so wie bei der xx1


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2014)

vielleicht bleib ich auch bei HansDampf mal sehen vielleicht auch hinten nobby nic und vorne das gripmonster


----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich bekomme ja das slt und bau noch ein bisschen dram rum leichteren lrs, sattel, sattelglemme und bremsanlage dan sollte ich das gewicht schaffen hoffe ich
> 
> fährt hier jemand die xtr klickpedale ?



Fahre die XTR-AM Pedale am Stereo. Finde ich sehr gut mit der größeren Auflagefläche.
Kann man also sehr empfehlen 

Gibt aber bestimmt leichtere Alternativen, wenn du schon so aufs Gewicht schaust.


----------



## Soldi (6. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand die xtr klickpedale ?


Sind problemlos, Käfig brauch ich keinen mehr, ausser wenn es mal in den Bikepark geht.


----------



## Cooper6278 (8. Januar 2014)

Liebe Cube-Stereo-29er-Besitzer!

Da mein Stumpjumper FSR Carbon weg ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein Stereo 140 zu kaufen. Das 2013 Super HPC gibt es ja bereits für 2500. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Talas mit der 2014er Kartusche modifziert werden sollte bzw. viele eine Pike einbauen. Meine Frage Super HPC 2013 für € 2500 kaufen und die Reverb und die andere Kartusche einbauen und noch ein bisserl tunen oder das HPC Race 2014 (Alu-Hinterbau) um (unverhandelte) € 3000 kaufen. Ich fahre sowohl im Wienerwald, da werde ich kaum eine Absenkung brauchen als auch in dne Kitzbüheler Alpen, da könnte sie sich als sehr sinnvoll erweisen.

Was mein Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeppJones (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Frage. Habe mich für das 2014er Race entschieden, da hier eine etwas höhere Steifigkeit (durch den Al-Hinterbau), eine Pike, eine Reverb und insgesamt bessere Komponenten (Bremse: Avid 7 Trail statt Magura-Billigbremse; Laufräder: DT-Swiss statt SunRingle, Kurbeln: SRAM-Carbon, 2fach statt 3-fach) ab werk verbaut sind.
Bis jetzt bereuhe ich den Kauf in keinster weise. Werde die LR noch nachzentrieren müssen, da die Speichenspannung SEHR schwach ist und anschließend noch auf Tubeless umrüsten und dann fertig...

BTW: Hans Dampf sind im derzeit eher feuchten Gelände (und mit möglicherweise etwas zuviel Luft=2bar) nicht unbedingt die besten ...


----------



## Cooper6278 (8. Januar 2014)

Wie sehen die Erfahrungen mit der Geometrie des Stereo auf steilen Anstiegen 15% und mehr aus? Ist die Gabelabsenkung bei so einem Einsatzbereich sinnvoll?


----------



## DeppJones (8. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 185cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge und fahre 20" Rahmen. Montiert ist der FSA-Orbit-Steuerstaz (obere Schale baut sehr hoch!) + 1x 5mm Spacer, Vorbau nach unten gedreht (-6°*90?mm).
Bisher habe ich auch bei >20% Steigung keine Absenkung benötigt! Das Rad steigt durch die langen Kennenstreben (verglichen mit 26er!) vorne nicht. Der steile Sitzwinkel führt ebenfalls zu einem deutlich besseren Kletterverhalten (im Sattel). Ich würde keine absenkbare Gabel nehmen (schon wegen dem schlechteren Losbrechmoment aufgrund interner Dichtungen etc.)


----------



## Cooper6278 (8. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info! Da ich nur 1,78 bin, kommt bei mir das 18" in Frage. Das mit den Kettenstreben ist einleuchtend. Meine Räder waren bis jetzt nur 26" Stumpjumper FSR und die sind nicht für lange Kettenstreben bekannt.

Ich muss mal die Verfügbarkeit des Race in Österreich checken, tendiere aber auch fast dazu das 2014 Race zu nehmen, zumal ich die Reverb jedenfalls nachrüsten müsste, eine 2fach Kurbel überlege und die Talas jedenfalls zu modifzieren wäre.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (8. Januar 2014)

Gestern habe ich völlig Unerwartet eine SMS von meinem Händler bekommen... Ihr Stereo ist fertig, Toxo hat Gabel und Dämpfer gewartet!
hatte es ja auch erst am 14en abgegeben (Dezember 2013)

Voller Freude gestern Abend noch schnell das Fahrrad abgeholt , by the way, nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön an den freundlichen Mitarbeiter von Lucky Bike Düsseldorf, der mir auch nach Geschäftsschluss noch mein Bike gegeben hat.
Also ab in den Keller, Federgabel und Dämpfer auf richtigen Sag einstellen und RS Sattelstütze einbauen. Fertig.

Heute ab auf die Piste und erstmal ein langes Gesicht, dieGabel ist nach wie vor so Feinfühlig wie eine Abrissbirne, wenn einem nicht gerade Steine in der größe von 1L Terapacks unter die Stollen kommen, reagiert sie garnicht. Dachte mir ' muss sich noch etwas einrollen, die Dichtungen sind ja Neu!

45Km später immer noch keine Besserung, im Gegenteil. Aus der Gabel kommt ein Geräusch das mich schwer an Scheibenwischer auf trockener Scheibe erinnert..... ?????  Service???? oder Trockenbau???? Gleichmäßiges einfedern nur mit Schwung, bei gleichmäßiger Belastung federt die Gabel in 4cm Schritten.

Mein Fazit der FOX 34 TALAS 160 27,5 EVO 2013, eine schlechtere Gabel hatte ich noch nie und ich habe schon ein paar ausprobiert.

Für mich heißt das, wieder ohne Bike. Naja, dafür halten die Reifen länger..........  Für die Jungs bei meinem Händler tuts mir wirklich leid, das sie wieder die ganze Arbeit damit haben. Aber wenn es nicht geht, gehts nicht.


P.S.: Toxo hängt euch rein ... ich gebe nicht eher Ruhe bis alles fluppt!


----------



## bikerfrooody (8. Januar 2014)

hey also das mit dem bike ist scheiße aber ich hatte auch die talas ich musste sie erstmal richtig einfahren danach war sie einer meiner gailsten gabeln(außer die Fox40 die ist einfach porno)hast du eine 2013er kartusche oder schon eine 2014er ?
hast du ne 2013er talas ?
ich habe ab meiner float die neuen dichtungen und die 2014er kartuschen getauscht und die läuft einfach nur gail !


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (8. Januar 2014)

cooper24 schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Erfahrungen mit der Geometrie des Stereo auf steilen Anstiegen 15% und mehr aus? Ist die Gabelabsenkung bei so einem Einsatzbereich sinnvoll?


Hallo,
Ich habe ein Stereo 140 SL  in 18" mit TALAS. Die Kletterfähigkeit des Bikes ist hervorragend. Das Bike steigt fast nie. Limitierend ist beim Klettern die Traktion des Hinterreifen beziehungsweise die eigene Kondition. Dennoch fahre ich die TALAS sehr gerne, und senke beim Klettern ab, da man noch lockerer klettert, näher am Boden ist. Auch flachere Forststrassensprints im Wiegetritt fahre ich gerne abgesenkt, da man sich so racemässiger fühlt. TALAS ist nicht zwingend aber nice to have.


----------



## Living (8. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich wirklich jemanden der Probleme mit einer 2013er Fox Talas hatte die im Stereo verbaut wurde?

Und ist die Pike wirklich soviel besser..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerfrooody (8. Januar 2014)

also die Pike war im jahr 2013 wirklich besser als die fox allgemein das ist war !
2014 schaut es aber anders aus, die(Fox) haben ne neue kartuschen und die gabeln laufen gut wenn nicht sogar wieder besser als RockShox(Pike)
wobei die Pike immer noch 100g leichter ist im vergleich


----------



## Lusio (8. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wirklich jemanden der Probleme mit einer 2013er Fox Talas hatte die im Stereo verbaut wurde?


Die Frage ist falsch, sie müste heißen gibt es jemanden der *keine* Probleme mit der Tales hatte.
Ich habe die Tales Factory 160 mm als ich mein Bike bekam abgestimmt und sie war bockig, also habe ich Luft abgelasse und bin zum testen auf meinen Heimtrail. Bei der Fahrt über einen ca. einen Meter hohen runden Sandsteinfels schlägt die Gabel satt durch und ich mache einen Überschlag mit dem neuen Bike, mit der ledierten linken Hand kämpfe ich noch immer. Also fahre ich seither bockig. Im groben verblockten geläuf ist sie ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (8. Januar 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Die Frage ist falsch, sie müste heißen gibt es jemanden der *keine* Probleme mit der Tales hatte.
> Ich habe die Tales Factory 160 mm als ich mein Bike bekam abgestimmt und sie war bockig, also habe ich Luft abgelasse und bin zum testen auf meinen Heimtrail. Bei der Fahrt über einen ca. einen Meter hohen runden Sandsteinfels schlägt die Gabel satt durch und ich mache einen Überschlag mit dem neuen Bike, mit der ledierten linken Hand kämpfe ich noch immer. Also fahre ich seither bockig. Im groben verblockten geläuf ist sie ok.


Ich habe (bis jetzt) keine Probleme, meine 2007er, 2012er und 2013er hatten sich kontinuierlich verbessert.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (9. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wirklich jemanden der Probleme mit einer 2013er Fox Talas hatte die im Stereo verbaut wurde?
> 
> Und ist die Pike wirklich soviel besser..?


 
sieh mal in meinen post


----------



## Living (9. Januar 2014)

Kann mal jemand Messen was das 2013er Stereo 140 Race für einen Vorbau hat? Denke 31.8mm, 9Grad aber welche Länge?

Suche was von Race Face und bin grade im Urlaub....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (9. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wirklich jemanden der Probleme mit einer 2013er Fox Talas hatte die im Stereo verbaut wurde?
> 
> Und ist die Pike wirklich soviel besser..?
> 
> ...



Ja, ich. Ich hatte keine Zugstufendämpfung. Die Einheit wurde aber innerhalb einer Woche auf Gewährleistung ausgetauscht, seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr.
Hab im Enduro noch ne Lyrik mit der Kartusche aus der Boxxer, klar die ist in Sachen Ansprechverhalten eine ganz andere Welt, finde aber, dass die 34er Talas zum Touren fahren völlig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Capic Biker (9. Januar 2014)

Ich würde es auch auf die Gabel schieben wenns mich hinlegt


----------



## Cooper6278 (9. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> also die Pike war im jahr 2013 wirklich besser als die fox allgemein das ist war !
> 2014 schaut es aber anders aus, die(Fox) haben ne neue kartuschen und die gabeln laufen gut wenn nicht sogar wieder besser als RockShox(Pike)
> wobei die Pike immer noch 100g leichter ist im vergleich


Wieso soll die Pike nur 100g leichter sein. Meines Wissens nach wiegt die Pike ca. 1875g und die Fox Talas ca 2100g


----------



## bikerfrooody (9. Januar 2014)

cooper24 schrieb:


> Wieso soll die Pike nur 100g leichter sein. Meines Wissens nach wiegt die Pike ca. 1875g und die Fox Talas ca 2100g



also eine talas wiegt 
ca. 2100g selbst gewogen
eine pike	rct3 (nicht die billge sondern die gute) ca. 1.941 Kilogramm (leider noch nicht nachgewogen kommt aber noch)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (9. Januar 2014)

@Living ,
die 2013 TALAS in meinem Stereo sprach auch schlecht an und im Trailmodus klackerte Sie beim ausfedern.
Momentan befindet Sie sich bei Toxoholics.

Ja, die Pike ist "wirklich" viel besser und sie wiegt nur 1,920 kg (RCT3 DA)





Wenn die TALAS von Toxoholics zurück ist, werde ich Sie aber nochmals ins Stereo einbauen und mit der Pike vergleichen.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (9. Januar 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Die Frage ist falsch, sie müste heißen gibt es jemanden der *keine* Probleme mit der Tales hatte.


Habe keine Probleme mit der 2013er TALAS. Neulich bei 0* C  stieg sie beim Hochstellen von der Absenkfunktion zur vollen Federlänge während der Fahrt nach meinem Gefühl nicht richtig hoch.Als ich dann stehenblieb fuhr sie aber voll aus. Sonst habe ich keine Probleme und fahre seit 9/13 ca. 3-4x Woche Trails, wobei diese noch nie trocken waren, also viel Schlammbeschuss für die TALAS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (9. Januar 2014)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Habe keine Probleme mit der 2013er TALAS. Neulich bei 0* C  stieg sie beim Hochstellen von der Absenkfunktion zur vollen Federlänge während der Fahrt nach meinem Gefühl nicht richtig hoch.Als ich dann stehenblieb fuhr sie aber voll aus. Sonst habe ich keine Probleme und fahre seit 9/13 ca. 3-4x Woche Trails, wobei diese noch nie trocken waren, also viel Schlammbeschuss für die TALAS.


dito
zum herausfahren muss ich immer das vorderrad lupfen.


----------



## daproblem (9. Januar 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> dito
> zum herausfahren muss ich immer das vorderrad lupfen.



So mache ich das auch. Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit meiner Talas und wüsste ohne Forum nichts von "Problemen".


----------



## rosso19842 (10. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte meine Talas auch bei Toxo und das hatte gedauert.....mmmmmhhhhhhh.....noch nicht mal eine Woche!!!
Jetzt ist eine 2014 Kartusche drin und ja was soll ich sagen..schon beim drücken mit der Hand spricht sie jetzt sehr viel besser an als vorher.
Verkaufe sie trotzdem gerade hier im Forum, weil ich ne Pike möchte allein schon wegen der Optik und dem Gewicht!


----------



## battiwr (10. Januar 2014)

Ob denn die pike auch solch ein dauerläufer ist??? Ich gebe zu, mit rs habe ich nur gute erfahrung. Von der 34er fox weiß ich, sie ist unkaputbar. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

So, meine Fox 34 Talas 160 27,5 EVO, habe ich heute wieder zu Toxo schicken lassen.
Ein Mechaniker vom Händler hat die Gabel langsam komprimiert und kommentierte die Aktion mit :

Das nenne ich mal eine satte Reibung. Ich bin gespannt was Toxo dazu sagt das eine Gabel nach der Wartung so klemmt.

Mir tun die Zweirradmechaniker leid, die das ausbaden müssen was große Firmen an Mist produzieren. Die Händler sind nicht zu beneiden,
weil bei ihnen der Frust des Käufers als erstes aufschlägt, nicht beim Hersteller des Bikes oder dem Produzenten der Teile.



rosso19842 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte meine Talas auch bei Toxo und das hatte gedauert.....mmmmmhhhhhhh.....noch nicht mal eine Woche!!!




Glück gehabt, rosso.... bei mir 16.12.13 bis 08.01.14 ( hatte Pech wegen Weihnachtsurlaub)

wenigstens habe ich nach der Wartung durch TOXO eine noch schlechtere Gabel zurück bekommen.
(dachte schon das schaffen die NIE)	(Ironie)

aber man soll immer nach unten Luft lassen, damit Leistung auf unterem Niveau noch unterboten werden kann ( das war Zynismus)


----------



## daproblem (10. Januar 2014)

Mit welchem Luftdruck fahrt ihr eigentlich den Hans Dampf?
Sind 1,8 - 2,0 Bar in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

bei meinen 85 - 90 Kg ist das i.O, wenn du leichter bist kannst du aber noch weniger

Mit Schlauch oder tubeless?

Mit Schlauch würde ich nicht unter 1,6/1,8 gehen, Snakebites-Gefahr


----------



## auon (10. Januar 2014)

So aus ist´s mit dem Rumgeeier

drinnen ist er der Monarch XX






ein wenig mühsam das Teil mit 200 Einbaulänge und 57 Hub herzumachen,

aber wer nicht fad studiert die Ersatzteilliste und kauft das Teil in Ersatzteilen

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...l?listtype=search&searchparam=11.4118.000.050

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...11-2012-Monarch-Plus-RC3-RT3-RT-R-200x57.html

http://www.gabelprofi.de/Nach-Hersteller/RockShox/Service-Kit-Full-2012-Monarch-XX.html

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...l?listtype=search&searchparam=11.4318.000.000

jetzt haben´s keinen mehr auf Lager, ist auch nicht das 2014er Modell ich glaub da gibt's das Teil gar nimma

hat einen gewissen Sex so ein Hydrauliklockout, vielleicht brauch ich die größere Luftkammer, morgen gibt´s Testfahrt

;0)


----------



## schneller Emil (11. Januar 2014)

Meine Gabel funkt nach dem Einbau der neuen Kartusche (eigentlich wird ja nur ein kleiner Teil des CTD Hebels getauscht) schon deutlich besser!

Frisch von Toxo:


----------



## daproblem (11. Januar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> bei meinen 85 - 90 Kg ist das i.O, wenn du leichter bist kannst du aber noch weniger
> 
> Mit Schlauch oder tubeless?
> 
> Mit Schlauch würde ich nicht unter 1,6/1,8 gehen, Snakebites-Gefahr



Besten Dank. Wiege mit Ausrüstung um die 80-85 kg. 
Ich habe noch Schläuche drin. Hast du auf tubeless umgebaut? Lohnt sich das?
Wir fahren öfters größere Touren und haben immer Ersatzschläuche dabei, diese tubeless Geschichte ist mir noch nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## Lusio (11. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Besten Dank. Wiege mit Ausrüstung um die 80-85 kg.
> Ich habe noch Schläuche drin. Hast du auf tubeless umgebaut? Lohnt sich das?
> Wir fahren öfters größere Touren und haben immer Ersatzschläuche dabei, diese tubeless Geschichte ist mir noch nicht ganz geheuer.


Ich fahre Tubeless normal so 1,6 bar bei 90 kg Systemgewicht ohne Rad. Da kannst du aber locker bis 1.0 bar runtergehen.
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr 3 durchstiche und es nur am Austritt der Milch gemerkt nicht beim fahren, nur wenn die Milch trocken wird geht dann mal die Luft aus, Milch nachfüllen und gut ist es. Ersatzschlauch führe ich aber auch mit, bei großen Löchern ist die Milch überfordert.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (11. Januar 2014)

@ schneller Emil

dann habe ich ja noch Hoffnung

@daproblem

Habe direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet und noch keine Probs gehabt, Luftdruck hält ca. 1 Woche ohne Kontrolle locker.
Luftdruck habe ich schon 1,5/1,7 getestet, geht gut auf sandigen Böden (Rheinufer) und auf lockeren Waldböden. Auch Wurzeltrails kommen mir damit nicht mehr so rutschig vor. Auf der Staße wird dann aber nichts mehr mit gutem Rollwiederstand.
Muss aber zugeben das ich auf größeren Touren auch immer einen Ersatzschlauch dabei habe..
Das Fluid in den Reifen dichtet angeblich Löcher mit 3mm locker ab, bei Rissen in der Karkasse hilft aber nur Ducktape und ein Schlauch


----------



## daproblem (11. Januar 2014)

Sobald der erste Reifen runter ist, schaue ich mir diese tubeless Geschichte genauer an. Habe oft auch weite Anfahrtswege (Asphalt/Forstwege) muss daher auch etwas auf den Rollwiederstand achten. Denke daher das 1,8bar ein guter Kompromiss ist. Hatte auf meinem alten Cube den Hobby Nic drauf, im Vergleich dazu ist der Hans Dampf auf Trails eine Wucht


----------



## Motti (11. Januar 2014)

Mein 650b-er kommt hoffentlich Montag endlich an. Der Lieferant lässt warten! 
Passen eigentlich die Carbon-Minischutzbleche von Cube auch an den Carbonrahmen oder sind die nur für die Alurahmen vorgesehen?


----------



## Vincy (11. Januar 2014)

Die passen nicht für die neuen Modelle.


----------



## Motti (11. Januar 2014)

Ok, wäre ein Modell 2013.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atopo (11. Januar 2014)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hi, bei meinem waren beide Schaltzüge am Rahmeneingang um fast 90 Grad geknickt. Dementsprechend schwer ging die Schaltung. Nach dem Tausch der Züge ist alles super.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Kai


Hi,
jipp, genau dieses Problem hatte ich auch. Habe die Schaltzüge tauschen müssen. Mein Händler hat es mir nicht geglaubt.
Ich frage mich nur, woher das kam.


----------



## kaile81 (11. Januar 2014)

Hi, 
da hat wohl Cube beim Zusammenbau Mist gebaut. Der Händler hält ja vor dem Ausliefern nicht mehr viel zu tun. 
Man könnte nätürlich von einem guten Händler erwarten das er so etwas überprüft. Aber das wird wohl nur selten der Fall sein. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2014)

Motti schrieb:


> Ok, wäre ein Modell 2013.


Die Mudboards sind m.W. nur bis 2012 kompatibel. Das sagt zumindest auch die cube-Website.
Marshguards funzen aber auch am Heck ganz gut.


----------



## Living (12. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand Messen was das 2013er Stereo 140 Race für einen Vorbau hat? Denke 31.8mm, 9Grad aber welche Länge?
> 
> Suche was von Race Face und bin grade im Urlaub....



Niemand der den Standard Easton EA70 mal Messen kann und mir mal sagt wie land der ist beim 2013er Stereo?


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Januar 2014)

90 mm auf mein 140 Race in 20"


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr das Stereo seit April 2013. (Alpencross und viel Trails)

Mir ist aufgefallen das Hinterbau und Sitzröhre „kollidieren“  wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt.  Hat niemand was ähnliches beobachten können?

Ich fahr (80kg) mit 9mm sag / 13 bar.









[/url
]


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2014)

Übel!


----------



## deathmetal (12. Januar 2014)

Is mir noch nicht aufgefallen das es beim Durchschlag anschlägt. Nutze den Federweg eigentlich oft komplett aus, aber das is mir noch nie passiert. 
Bin zwar leichter als du, aber das sollte ja egal sein, da es ja konstruktiv bedingt wäre.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2014)

Ich würde damit schnell beim Händler vorstellig werden. Nicht, dass der Rahmen/Hinterbau schon was abbekommen hat, was über Kosmetik hinaus geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr bei 190cm SL91 empfehlen? Mich interessiert die 120mm Variante als 29"
Danke,
[email protected]


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, da wären 22" angebracht.


----------



## Cooper6278 (12. Januar 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich das in der falschen Gruppe poste, aber ich stehe vor dem Problem mir ein neues Fully anschaffen zu müssen (danke Einbrecher). Bisher bin ich ein Stumpjumper fsr 26 carbon Elite 2011 gefahren.

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen die Händler im Großraum Wien abgeklappert und habe folgende 2013er Bikes gefunden, die interessant wären Speci SJ Fsr 29 Carbon Expert für 4200 statt 5000. Cube Stereo 29 Super hpc 140 sl für 3300 statt 4200.

Beide konnte ich bis jetzt lediglich vor den jeweiligen Geschäften probefahren. Das SJ könnte ich auch ausgiebig testen. Von der Ausstattung sind beide Räder sicherlich Top. Die vom Speci ist aus meiner Sicht für meinen Einsatzbereich Touren mit Trails, auch gern mal 1000hm bergauf kein Bikepark stimmiger. (kostet halt auch um 900 mehr.)

Ist jemand von Euch die bikes gegen einander Probegefahren? Ich bin derzeit das Fahren mit Braindämpfer gewöhnt und befürchte, dass das Heck vom cube in steilen Anstiegen wegsacken könnte. Für das Cube würde die steifere 34er Gabel sprechen.

Vom Handling her hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Cube mehr auf ruhig geradeaus laufen ausgelegt ist und das Speci wendiger ist.

Wie seht ihr das? Welches Rad ist für einen Tourenfahrer der Bergab ein paar Reserven haben möchte um schöne Trails zu fahren. Ist das Cube Stereo zu viel des guten. Wie verhalten sich die Fahrwerke im Vergleich? Bitte um Euren Input!




Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikerfrooody (12. Januar 2014)

ich bin das 2013er stereo 29 sl auch schon öfters gefahren sogar im bike park und ich war sehr überrascht wie agil und schnell man es über kicker und sonst was fliegen kann hammer bike!
und bergauf ein traum sehr laufruhig mein onkel hat es auch und fährt im jahr 3x ne transalp damit und ist auch sehr begeistert !
zum dämpfer hast du ja auch das ctd und ich bin damit sehr zu frieden


----------



## kaile81 (12. Januar 2014)

@Grins3katze

Ich hatte mein Rad gerade erst komplett zerlegt und konnte bei mir keine solche Spuren auch nur im Ansatz erkennen.
Bei mir ist es mit eingebautem drucklosem Dämpfer absolut unmöglich das sich Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen treffen. Selbst wenn man jetzt noch eine gewisse Elastiziät des Dämpfers beim Durchschlagen berücksichtigt klappt das nicht.

Vielleicht ist bei deinem Dämpfer auch etwas nicht in Ordnung. Prüf doch einfach mal ohne Luft im Dämpfer nach wie weit der Hinterbau an den Rahmen kommt.

edit: 

Habe jetzt noch mal bei mir ohne Druck im Dämpfer nachgeschaut, bei voll komprimierten Dämpfer ist noch ca. 1.5cm Luft zum Hauptrahmen, dass sollte für die Elastizitäten vollkommen ausreichen. Da ist bei dir wohl irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.

Ich fahr übrigens mit 190cm und 90er Schrittlänge ein 20" und komme super damit klar. Alledings sitz ich sicher etwas aufrechter als manch Anderer.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Living (13. Januar 2014)

"Umfrage"

Kurze Umfrage an alle Stereo Besitzer "Was fahrt Ihr für einen Vorbau und Lenker?"

Ich denke das ich bei meinem 20" einen Race Face Atlas mit 65mm und 0 grad nehmen werde mit einem Race Face oder Easton Lenker, 750mm breit und 20mm drop.

Ich weis das diese Frage sehr individuell ist da jeder ein etwas anderes Fahrverhalten möchte, dennoch bin ich neugierig was ihr so fahrt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2014)

Nach wie  vor Standard. Der Lenker kommt demnächst aber runter. Hat mir zu wenig Kröpfung. Syntace Vector wird's wohl werden. Mit dem bin ich an den anderen Rädern zufrieden.


----------



## HELLNAGEL (13. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist der Vorbau mittlerweile kürzer geworden, von 90mm auf 70mm, bei 6°.
Das finde ich etwas besser zum fahren. Habe auch 70mm und 8° ausprobiert, bin aber damit nicht so warm geworden.

@Grins3katze: Das die Hinterbaustrebe am Sitzrohr angeht wurde hier in dem Artikel beschrieben. Scheint ein bekanntes Problem aus der Anfangszeit zu sein, und nicht vom Dämpfer verursacht zu werden Ich würde da mal zum Händler gehen. 
(http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/BS...Bikes_Cube_Stereo_Super_HPC_140_29_S56-57.pdf)


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2014)

Leute Leute... Ich habe heute mein Ersatz-Schaltauge (für den Fall der Fälle) vom Händler abgeholt. 27,99 EUR hat der Klumpen Alu gekostet!


----------



## bikerfrooody (13. Januar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Leute Leute... Ich habe heute mein Ersatz-Schaltauge (für den Fall der Fälle) vom Händler abgeholt. 27,99 EUR hat der Klumpen Alu gekostet!



das ist sooo krass ich habe für mein hanzz 49,99€ bezahlt sau derb !
aber ich habe es nur einmal bis jetzt gebraucht ich hoffe das wird an meinem stereo besser


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2014)

Das Fiese ist, dass das Schaltauge für die SRAM-Stereos und Fritzzen "nur" 12,99 EUR kostet. OK, ist ein bisschen kürzer, aber weniger Fräsaufwand steckt da auch nicht drin.


----------



## daproblem (13. Januar 2014)

Welche Nr. hat das Schaltauge?


----------



## bikerfrooody (13. Januar 2014)

puh! na dann bin ich froh das ich dieses Jahr sram fahre! aber gleich so ein unterschied Material ist ja das selbe !?


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2014)

2091 für Shimano, 2090 für SRAM.


----------



## Grins3katze (13. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Danke euch für die Kommentare und links. Das ist definitiv nicht in Ordnung und eigentlich schon bekannt bei Cube. Ich werde mal mit dem Bike zum Händler.

Btw. Ich hab auch mein Easton 70 (90mm) durch einen FSA Gravity  Gap 8° / 60mm  getauscht. Handling Berg ab ist besser und direkter aber ich fühle mich fast zu aufrecht / kurz beim fahren.  Werde noch auf 70mm upgraden.

Meine neuen Laufräder  ZTR Flow EX + DT Swiss 350 Naben sind heute gekommen… nun hoffe ich dass die Magic Mary in 29x2.35 bald bestellbar sind.

LG


----------



## daproblem (13. Januar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> 2091 für Shimano, 2090 für SRAM.



Top, danke.
Gibt es das auch in der Farbe rot oder nur noch schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es leider nicht in rot bekommen. Ist momentan nur in schwarz lieferbar.


----------



## Living (14. Januar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Meine neuen Laufräder  ZTR Flow EX + DT Swiss 350 Naben sind heute gekommen… nun hoffe ich dass die Magic Mary in 29x2.35 bald bestellbar sind.
> 
> LG



Was hat du gezahlt und wo hast du sie bestellt?

Danke dir!


----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2014)

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...-29er-350-CL-15mm-X-12-ZTR-Flow-EX--5668.html

Hab 350 euro bezahlt (x-mass promo + vorkasse vorteil)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2014)

@ all,
meine Fox 34 TALAS ist von Toxoholics zurück.
Ich hatte sie wegen des schlechten Ansprechverhaltens und des durchsackens an Geländestufen (Treppen)
für Reparatur auf Gewährleistung eingeschickt.
*Es wurde die komplette Talaseinheit (auf TALAS 5) gewechselt!*
Das Ansprechverhalten ist deutlich besser geworden und sie sackt an Geländestufen (Treppen) nicht mehr so tief ein.
Am Wochenende werde ich Sie nochmals auf einer längeren Tour "testen".


----------



## 1PocketRocket (14. Januar 2014)

@Donnerbolzen 

leise Hoffnung keimt in mir auf


----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2014)

@ *1PocketRocket ... die hoffnung habe ich auch...*


----------



## HELLNAGEL (14. Januar 2014)

@ donnerbolzen:

Was hat der Spaß gekostet bei Toxo?


----------



## bikerfrooody (14. Januar 2014)

habe ich heute in der Zeitschrift gesehen:


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2014)

@ HELLNAGEL,
6,90 Euro (DHL-Packet versichert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (14. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> habe ich heute in der Zeitschrift gesehen:


Alter Hut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck.657879/


----------



## HELLNAGEL (14. Januar 2014)

Hm, gut. So weiß ich zumindest schon mal was ich der Post bezahle 

Das hatte jetzt aber ned sooo zu 100% meine Frage beantwortet. Ja, Servicepreise stehen auch auf der Toxo Hompage.
Aber da werde ich nicht so ganz schlau draus, welcher Service, was beinhaltet .... es gibt ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Wurde da nur Kartuschenservice gemacht, oder nur Buchsenwechsel ... oder beinhaltet die Komplettinspektion, neben den Dichtungen und Öl, eben auch den Kartuschenservice und Buchsenwechsel.
Da werde ich aus der Servicepage nicht wirklich schlau, deswegen habe ich nach dem Preis gefragt 
War der Wechsel der Talas-Einheit der Grund für den Service, oder wurde das einfach mitgemacht? 

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen


----------



## Cooper6278 (14. Januar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von den beim 2013er Stereo SL verbauten Laufrädern DT CSW All Mountain 2.9? Was wiegen die ?


----------



## bikerfrooody (14. Januar 2014)

HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Hm, gut. So weiß ich zumindest schon mal was ich der Post bezahle
> 
> Das hatte jetzt aber ned sooo zu 100% meine Frage beantwortet. Ja, Servicepreise stehen auch auf der Toxo Hompage.
> Aber da werde ich nicht so ganz schlau draus, welcher Service, was beinhaltet .... es gibt ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
> ...



also ich habe an meiner Talas Float und damals noch der rp23 
folgendes gemacht:
2014er dichtngen
Öl service ( wechseln)
Buchsenwechsel
und die neue 2014er kartuschen 

lief alles sau gut jetzt habe ich nur noch die float und ich muss sagen ein rießiger unterschied auch bei der talas und dem Rp23 liefen sau gut


----------



## bikerfrooody (14. Januar 2014)

cooper24 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den beim 2013er Stereo SL verbauten Laufrädern DT CSW All Mountain 2.9? Was wiegen die ?



wie wäre es mit dem hier http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2460
ist absolut hammer gail bin ihn leider nicht zu lange gefahren aber macht auch locker bikepark mit und halt super leicht hatte ihn aber als 26Zoll


----------



## Cooper6278 (14. Januar 2014)

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein anderer lrs sein, ich finde nur den verbauten Ltd nirgends. Was verbirgt sich dahinter. Gewicht wäre halt auch interessant

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (15. Januar 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich probier's nochmal
> 
> Dämpfer rs Monarch rtc3
> Gabel Pike SA 150mm
> ...



Sag mal du fährst dich den Syntace Megaforce 2 oder nicht?
Welche Länge hat der?


----------



## Living (15. Januar 2014)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe....

Ich fahre das 2013 Stereo Super 140 Race in 20" und bin 190cm bei 84KG.

Jetzt möchte ich einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau ca. 70mm damit das bike etwas agiler wird.

Jetzt stehen zwei zur Auswahl und leider bin ich mir unsicher ob 0 grad zu heftig ist...?

1. Race Face Chester 8 grad 70mm
oder
2. Race Face Atlas 0 grad 65mm

Dazu soll es noch der Easton Havoc DH Lenker in Low Rise 20mm und 750mm länge sein.

Leider habe ich nicht viel zum vergleich und wäre für eure Meinung dankbar.

Meine Anwendung, XC,AM, etwas DH

Danke an alle!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Januar 2014)

@ HELLNAGEL,
außer dem einmaligen Versand zu Fox Factory (Toxoholic) habe ich für die Reparatur *(Gewährleistung) nichts bezahlt.* 
Ich hatte eine Kopie der Rechnung vom Stereo (July 2013) und eine Beschreibung des Mangels beigefügt.
*Laut Gewährleistungsschreiben war das TALAS defekt.*
Daraufhin wurde dieses auf *TALAS 5 (Modelljahr 2014)* komplett getauscht und neue Dust Wiper verbaut.
Weitere arbeiten wurden nicht durchgeführt, was ja auch nach 6 Monaten nicht notwendig war.


----------



## DeppJones (15. Januar 2014)

im 2014er Race (140er/ 29er) ist der verbaute LRS gelabelt als CSW3,9 ein DT Spline 1501 zumindest wenn man alle Spezifikationen vergleicht.
für den umbau auf tubeless werden Ventile und milch benötigt. felgenband ist schon drinn. HansDampf ist sehr leivht umzurüsten. sogar schon ohne milch dicht (bei mir)


----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist kein Spline One 1501, sondern nur Spline.
Bei DT Swiss gibt es die Spline und Spline One Produktlinie.  http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader

CSW = *C*ube *S*ystem *W*heels
XC = Cross Country
AM = All Mountain
EM = Enduro (breitere Felgen, teilweise mit QR20)

6 = 26"
7 = 27,5"
9 = 29"

Die Teilezusammensetzung ist da unterschiedlich.
Anhand der LRS Modellbezeichnung ist eine Teilezusammensetzung *nicht* erkennbar! Da braucht man schon mehr Detailkenntnisse. Zumal vom Modelljahr her auch noch Unterschiede geben kann.
Teilweise sind es kpl baugleiche DT Swiss System LRS, teilweise mit anderen DT Naben (6-Loch oder CL) und anderen DT Felgen (Breite, Gewicht).
Es gibt aber auch Versionen mit Teile von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## migges (15. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend in die Runde
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich Letztes Jahr ein 29er Stereo 140 HPC gekauft,mit Shimano XT Kurbel,und müsste das innenlager sein SM-BB91-41?Er würde gern auf Race Face Next umbauen,braucht er da ein anderes Innenlager?und wenn ja welches wäre Nötig.Wäre schön wenn das jemand weiss,und Danke schon mal.


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. Januar 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich Letztes Jahr ein 29er Stereo 140 HPC gekauft,mit Shimano XT Kurbel,und müsste das innenlager sein SM-BB91-41?Er würde gern auf Race Face Next umbauen,braucht er da ein anderes Innenlager?und wenn ja welches wäre Nötig.Wäre schön wenn das jemand weiss,und Danke schon mal.




Raceface next 2x10
oder 
Raceface next sl 1x11

so viel ich weiss müsste es bei der 2 fach gehen bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ich frage morgen mal nen kollegen


----------



## migges (15. Januar 2014)

Raceface next 2x10 Sorry hab ich vergessen.
Dank dir


----------



## DeppJones (16. Januar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist kein Spline One 1501, sondern nur Spline.
> Bei DT Swiss gibt es die Spline und Spline One Produktlinie.  http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader
> 
> CSW = *C*ube *S*ystem *W*heels
> ...




Also bei mir sind Centerlock Naben verbaut --> gibt es laut DTSwiss nur als 240er bzw. bei den Spline One Laufrädern
Die Felgen haben einen Innenbreite von 22,5mm (gemessen und laut aufkleber) und sind ohne Ösen (auch nur bei den Spline One Felgen).
Scheinen also tatsächlich "XM 1501 Spline One 29" zu sein. Es sei denn DT baut hier extra was für Cube, dürfte aber kaum sein, denn dann müsste es z.B. seperate Naben und Felgenlinien geben, Betriebswirtschaftlich ist das Unsinn.


----------



## Capic Biker (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,
die ganzen Beschwerden von der Fox Gabel, belaufen die sich nur auf die Gabel im Race oder auch im SL?
Die Rückrufaktion wo oben erwähnt wurde betrifft ja die Gabeln im Stereo gar nicht ?

Bin mit meiner Gabel zufrieden tut genau das was sie soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (16. Januar 2014)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> die ganzen Beschwerden von der Fox Gabel, belaufen die sich nur auf die Gabel im Race oder auch im SL?
> Die Rückrufaktion wo oben erwähnt wurde betrifft ja die Gabeln im Stereo gar nicht ?
> 
> Bin mit meiner Gabel zufrieden tut genau das was sie soll.



Das sind allgemein die Evo Gabeln der 32er und 34er Serie. Also auch die im Stereo Race. Die verbaute Gabel muss ja nicht betroffen sein, es kann sein, muss aber eben nicht. 
Man kann ja von der Seriennummer her nachschauen, gibts ja auf der Fox Seite (glaube ich) ein Tool wo man die Nummer eingibt und sieht, ob die Gabel betroffen ist. Meine war auch nicht betroffen (Stereo Race 2013)


----------



## Grins3katze (16. Januar 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Meine war auch nicht betroffen (Stereo Race 2013)



Meine auch nicht (Stereo race 29 2013)


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Januar 2014)

+1 2013 race


----------



## daproblem (16. Januar 2014)

Same here.


----------



## Capic Biker (16. Januar 2014)

Hab auf der FOX Seite kein Tool gefunden wo man das mit der Serien Nummer überprüfen kann.
Bin zwar nicht daheim aber ich glaube im Stereo SL ist eine andere Fox Talas verbaut die nicht betroffen ist.


----------



## bikerfrooody (16. Januar 2014)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Hab auf der FOX Seite kein Tool gefunden wo man das mit der Serien Nummer überprüfen kann.
> Bin zwar nicht daheim aber ich glaube im Stereo SL ist eine andere Fox Talas verbaut die nicht betroffen ist.



ein bisschen: Adjust FIT und Kashima coated
wie bist du zufrieden mit dem slt? ich habe es mir auch bestellt und ich möchte noch die carbon laufräder rein bauen sind ganz gail glaube ich oder ? 
hast du mir von deinem ne partlist wenn du änderungen gemacht hast  wäre nett


----------



## 1PocketRocket (16. Januar 2014)

Race 2013, da waren die Super Fox Talas verbaut, mit denen es keine Probleme gab, nur bedauerliche Einzelfälle


----------



## Capic Biker (16. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das Sl nicht das SLT
Mit dem SL bin ich mehr als gut zufrieden, weder Dämpfer noch Gabel macht Probleme.
Nur habe ich eine schiefe Scheibenbremsaufnahme, wodurch bei langsamen Fahrten die Bremse fürchterlich quietscht.
Mein Händler Sollte das aber Cube gemeldet haben, mal schauen was bei raus kommt.

Ach und ich hab mir ein Stein in die Wippe gezogen, wodurch kleine Kratzer im Hauptrahmen entstanden sind, hab das aber mit schwarzen Klebeband überklebt. Die stelle sieht man gar nicht wenn man weis das dort was ist.

Aber das mit den Gabeln lässt mir keine Ruhe, hier hab ich doch ständig gelesen das es Probleme mit Gabeln gab die eingeschickt wurden und auf das 2014 Innenleben umgebaut wurde. Betraf das mehrere verschiedene Fox Gabeln ?


----------



## LAforce (16. Januar 2014)

Das gleiche gilt auch für mich. Bin auch Besitzer des 2013er SL. Das schlechte Ansprechverhalten und stellenweise wegsacken, wenn es steil wird habe ich auch. Überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit meine 34er Talas zu Toxo zu schicken. Sollte ja dann auch auf Garantie gemacht werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2014)

DeppJones schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind Centerlock Naben verbaut --> gibt es laut DTSwiss nur als 240er bzw. bei den Spline One Laufrädern
> Die Felgen haben einen Innenbreite von 22,5mm (gemessen und laut aufkleber) und sind ohne Ösen (auch nur bei den Spline One Felgen).
> Scheinen also tatsächlich "XM 1501 Spline One 29" zu sein. Es sei denn DT baut hier extra was für Cube, dürfte aber kaum sein, denn dann müsste es z.B. seperate Naben und Felgenlinien geben, Betriebswirtschaftlich ist das Unsinn.


 

Die Spline One gibt es nur mit 6-Loch. Bei den Cube Bikes sind es keine Spline One LRS.
Cube fertigt teilweise die LRS (CSW Modelle) selber oder lässt die sich anfertigen, mit DT Swiss Teile (OEM). 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Naben-MTB/350-straightpull-(1)
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten


----------



## HELLNAGEL (16. Januar 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @ HELLNAGEL,
> außer dem einmaligen Versand zu Fox Factory (Toxoholic) habe ich für die Reparatur *(Gewährleistung) nichts bezahlt.*
> Ich hatte eine Kopie der Rechnung vom Stereo (July 2013) und eine Beschreibung des Mangels beigefügt.
> *Laut Gewährleistungsschreiben war das TALAS defekt.*
> ...





Achso, das war alles auf Gewährleistung. Das war mir nicht klar gewesen.
Coole Sache Donnerbolzen, da hast einen preisgünstigen Komplettservice bekommen 

Ich bin mir nicht schlüssig, ob ich meine Gabel auch einschicken soll. Wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich das Rad im Juni gekauft habe, wie lange ist denn die Gewährleistungsfrist? Weiß das grad jemand auswendig?

Dieses Wegsacken wie es teils beschrieben wird, fällt mir persönlich nicht so stark auf.  
Beziehungsweise ist das wegsacken auch nicht schlimmer als bei der 32er Talas von 2006 die ich im alten Rad verbaut hatte. Damals bin ich von ner Marzocchi Bomber auf die Talas gewechselt und dachte mir nur, was denn das für einen müllige Gabel die Talas ist.
Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles 

Vielleicht habe ich aber im Stereo auch eine von den funktionieren Gabeln erwischt. Jedoch finde ich das Ansprechverhalten der Fox sehr schlecht. Da brauchts schon immer einen ordentlichen Schlag, das die anspricht. Ich fahre mit 25-30% Sag.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Januar 2014)

@ HELLNAGEL,
mich hatte an der TALAS nur das schlechte Ansprechverhalten gestört.
Das tiefe wecksacken ist mir nicht aufgefallen (habe es nur als Mangel mit aufgeführt )
Ansonsten funktionierte die Gabel sehr gut (besonders im "ruppigen" Gelände).
Mit dem TALAS 5 System ist das Ansprechverhalten deutlich besser geworden!
Wenn ich mir keine Pike gekauft hätte, würde ich die TALAS (siehe Bikemarkt) sogar weiterfahren


----------



## migges (16. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend.
Ich noch mal,hab gestern schon mal gefragt:Ein Kumpel würde gern sein Stero von XT 3fach auf Race Face Next 2fach 
umbauen,braucht er dann auch ein anderes Trettlager?(kenn mich mit Pressfit nicht aus)
Hat sowas schon mal jemand Probiert,oder weiss da bescheid?
Der Cube Händler wusste das auch nicht.Danke


----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2014)

Warum schaust nicht bei Race Face nach, ob es da passt?
http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/next/next-sl/
http://www.raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/cinch-bb/cinch-bb92/


----------



## Lusio (16. Januar 2014)

> "HELLNAGEL, "]



Fox Garantie in Deutschland 2 Jahre in USA 1 Jahr auf Dichtungen 3 Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhopser (16. Januar 2014)

XT hat 24mm Achse und Race Face Next SL hat 30mm Achse .


----------



## migges (17. Januar 2014)

Dank euch allen,ich Denk damit kommen wir Weiter.
Werd das mal so weitergeben.


----------



## auon (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Medls

brauche Hilfe mit dem Dämpfer, was habt ihr für ein Boostvale Tune / Gewicht / und funkt das Pro Pedal

hab mir mal einen Monarch XX reingebaut (auch mit dem Stickstoffkammerdruck gespielt), hat Lockout

ich möchte jetzt meinen Fox einschicken bin mir aber nicht klar was ich da brauch (angerufen hab ich schon, aber Luftkammerverkleinerer werden das ProPedal nicht zum Funktionieren bringen)

ich glaub ich brauch ev mehr Druck in der Stickstoffkammer (Boostvalve Tune in PSI) und ein ProPedal Firm (steht nicht drauf)

habe Boostvale 175, Velocity M, Rebound L, 97kg und ein 22er, ProPedal zeigt keinerlei Unterschied

was habt ihr (auch andere Gewichtsklassen)
Danke


----------



## djwhitecraft (18. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Fox Gabel, ich hab bei dem Service für die Schweiz nach gefragt.
Mein Bike wurde im Juli gekauft, aber die weigern sich das ganze auf Garantie zu erledigen, die sagen das sei ein Upgrade, das falle nicht unter die Garantie! War natürlich stinksauer auf die, hab dann mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der hat mir dann gesagt ich solle sie ihm bringen, er sei im Februar bei Fox und dann hat er gerade eine Gabel zum testen.
Kann es ja echt nicht sein das eine Gabel nicht richtig funktioniert und dafür soll man noch bezahlen...
Hab noch nachgefragt was der Spass kosten soll, aber keine Antwort erhalten, dass nenne ich Kundenfreundlich


----------



## 1PocketRocket (19. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Club der Fox - Geschädigten,
meine Gabel ist zum 2ten mal bei Toxo, auch dieses mal haben sie ihr Versprechen nicht eingehalten, das Gewährleistungen innerhalb von 2 Tagen bearbeitet werden.
Mein Stereo ist mittlerweile länger in der Werkstatt als ich damit fahren konnte...... 
Wenn sie es diesmal nicht hinbekommen, wird gewandelt....
Dann können sich Cube und Fox ihr Sahnestückchen in den A.... schieben.


----------



## maschbaer (20. Januar 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Ich noch mal,hab gestern schon mal gefragt:Ein Kumpel würde gern sein Stero von XT 3fach auf Race Face Next 2fach
> umbauen,braucht er dann auch ein anderes Trettlager?(kenn mich mit Pressfit nicht aus)
> Hat sowas schon mal jemand Probiert,oder weiss da bescheid?
> Der Cube Händler wusste das auch nicht.Danke



Hallo Migges,
ich habe mein Stereo am Wochenende auch auf 2fach umgebaut. Shifter umschalten auf 2fach und großes Kettenblatt ab. Dann noch die Anschläge neue einstellen fertig. Ich habe jetzt statt dem großen Kettenblatt einen Bashguard für max. 34 Zähne dran von Blackspire.


Gruß
Masch


----------



## maschbaer (20. Januar 2014)

atopo schrieb:


> Hi,
> jipp, genau dieses Problem hatte ich auch. Habe die Schaltzüge tauschen müssen. Mein Händler hat es mir nicht geglaubt.
> Ich frage mich nur, woher das kam.



Hallo,

wo war der Knick bei euch am Rahmen?
Meine Schaltung geht auch unheimlich schwer, ich kann allerdings nirgends einen Knick finden.


Gruß
Masch


----------



## maschbaer (20. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mit welchem Luftdruck fahrt ihr eigentlich den Hans Dampf?
> Sind 1,8 - 2,0 Bar in Ordnung?



Hallo,

ich fahre 1,6bar bei einem 92kg Körpergewicht.
1,8 - 2,0 Bar bin ich auf einem 26er gefahren.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## grosser (20. Januar 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo war der Knick bei euch am Rahmen?
> Meine Schaltung geht auch unheimlich schwer, ich kann allerdings nirgends einen Knick finden.
> ...


Die Züge müssen sich im Rahmen kreuzen, sonst scheuern sie am Rahmen. Es könnte auch sein, dass die Züge im Rahmen verdreht sind, also mehr wie gekreuzt.


----------



## kaile81 (20. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

Bei mir war der Knick an der oberen Durchführung in den Rahmen. Das ist von außen nicht zu erkennen, dazu müsst du die Züge ausbauen oder zumindest ein Stück ziehen um es zu überprüfen.  

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig welche reifen ich auf meine neue Laufräder (ZTR Flow EX + DT Swiss350) nun montieren könnte. Ich such einen aggressiven Enduro Reifen in 29.

Ich warte eigentlich dass die Magic Mary endlich „bestellbar“ werden…

Nun habe ich gesehen dass Maxxis den Minion DHF auch in 29x2.5 anbietet. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Minion DHF aufm Stereo?

http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhf/?filter_9mtbs=215&filter_2durchmesser=422

Bisher bin ich noch nie Maxxis gefahren und bin mit dem Hans Dampf sehr zufrieden, dennoch wünsche ich mir mehr Aggressivität…

Btw: Ich fahr der Hans Dampf mit schlauch VR 1,6 und HR 1,8 für 77kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## bikerfrooody (20. Januar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Leute,
> 
> Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig welche reifen ich auf meine neue Laufräder (ZTR Flow EX + DT Swiss350) nun montieren könnte. Ich such einen aggressiven Enduro Reifen in 29.
> 
> ...


  hey also ich kann dir auch den maxxis ardent empfehlen der ist auch echt top !


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Januar 2014)

Minion DHF 2.5 Vorne und Ardent 2.4 Hinten wäre doch eine gute kombi oder?

ist der Ardent 29*2.4 Tubeless Ready? Sieht hier zumindest nicht so aus: http://maxxistires.de/produkt/ardent/?filter_2durchmesser=422&filter_9mtbs=215


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2014)

Den gibt's zumindest in 26" und 650b auch in tubeless ready.


----------



## battiwr (20. Januar 2014)

Hi 
Schaltwerk bei mir auch schwergängig ohne Plusoption. Beim Ölen der Kette ist mir die defekte aussenhülle aufgefallen. Unterm tretlager hat der Zug soweit vom schaltwerk zurückgezogen, dass unter umständen ( kleines vo grosses hi) an der Kette geschliffen hat. Unbedingt abchecken. Danke 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (20. Januar 2014)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bei mir war der Knick an der oberen Durchführung in den Rahmen. Das ist von außen nicht zu erkennen, dazu müsst du die Züge ausbauen oder zumindest ein Stück ziehen um es zu überprüfen.
> 
> Grüße Kai


danke für Eure Antworten. Kai, hast Du die Züge selbst gewechselt ? Wenn ja, wie? Hast Duden Innenzug gelassen und den neuen Aussenzug über den alten Innenzug gezogen, und dann einen neuen Innenzug verlegt oder wie geht das ?

Grüße Mark


----------



## kaile81 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Mark, 

Mit einem Außenzug funktioniert das nicht, der wird ja erst am unteren Ausgang wieder angesetzt. 
Ich habe einen extra Liner (gibt es von jagwire) über den alten Zug geschoben bis dieser oben am Rahmen herausschaut. Diesen dann fixiert und den alten Schaltung entfernt. Der neue Schaltzug wird dann wieder durch den Liner gezogen bis er unten herausschaut. Den Liner hab ich dann wieder entfernt. So klappt das Ganze in wenigen Minuten. 

Notfalls bekommt man den Zug aber auch so durch den Rahmen. Die Öffnung IST ohne die Anschläge recht groß, man brauch dann nur einen Magnet und etwas mehr Geduld. 

Ich hoffe das hilft. 

Grüsse Kai.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2014)

kaile81 schrieb:


> ... Notfalls bekommt man den Zug aber auch so durch den Rahmen. Die Öffnung IST ohne die Anschläge recht groß, man brauch dann nur einen Magnet und *etwas mehr Geduld*...



Leider wahr. Ne halbe Stunde meines Lebens hat mich der Mist gekostet!


----------



## kaile81 (20. Januar 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Die Züge müssen sich im Rahmen kreuzen, sonst scheuern sie am Rahmen. Es könnte auch sein, dass die Züge im Rahmen verdreht sind, also mehr wie gekreuzt.



Hallo grosser,

Woher kommt denn diese Information? Meine Züge waren und sind nicht gekreuzt. Wenn man sich das anschaut, sieht man eigentlich auch, dass das keinen richtigen Sinn macht. Der Abstand zwischen den beiden Ausgängen ist so klein und damit auch der Neigungswinkelder Züge,dass der Unterschied am Rahmeneingang extrem klein ist. Ich würde die Züge daher nicht kreuzen. 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2014)

Meine Züge waren definitiv nicht gekreuzt und sind es auch jetzt nicht. Da scheuert nichts.


----------



## beeside (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte mein Cube Stereo Race von XT auf XX1 / X01 umbauen. Bei der Hinterradnabe hat es glücklicher Weise mit dem XD DT-Swiss Adapter funktioniert. Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Rätsel wie ich eine BB30 oder doch nur eine GXP-Kurbel verbauen kann. Die BB30 hätte ich noch. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit welchem Innenlager die XX1/X01 Kurbel zu verbauen ist?


----------



## seibukan (21. Januar 2014)

Gewichtsfrage an die Experten:
Unterschied super HPC SL 27, 5 (grün)					12,3 kg
						   und  SLT 27,5 (schwarz/rot/blau)  10,9 kg
Die Laufräder sind ja lt. Beschreibung identisch. Wo werden denn 1,4 kg eingespart? Wie viel macht da wohl die xx1 aus?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2014)

BB30 passt nicht bei den Stereo Rahmen, dort ist PressFit BB92 oder GXP.


----------



## beeside (21. Januar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> BB30 passt nicht bei den Stereo Rahmen, dort ist PressFit BB92 oder GXP.


Vielen Dank. Werde dann auf GXP umbauen.


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn du eine Sram Kurbel nimmst. Bei der Race Face brauchst du aber deren Innenlager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (21. Januar 2014)

seibukan schrieb:


> Gewichtsfrage an die Experten:
> Unterschied super HPC SL 27, 5 (grün)					12,3 kg
> und  SLT 27,5 (schwarz/rot/blau)  10,9 kg
> Die Laufräder sind ja lt. Beschreibung identisch. Wo werden denn 1,4 kg eingespart? Wie viel macht da wohl die xx1 aus?
> ...



hey also ich habe mir auch das stereo slt bestellt !
es wird auch ein bisschen schwerer sein als 10,9kg denke ich mal. 
als ich das stereo sl  neulich gewogen habe habe war es bei 12,7kg 

und das gewicht raus zum holen werde ich mir auf jeden fall tubeless nobby nic drauf tun spart auch noch mal gewicht 
die raceface next sl ist schon nochmal leichter als die xx1 !
du brauchst auch bei der xx1/next die kettenführung theoretisch nicht


----------



## atopo (21. Januar 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo war der Knick bei euch am Rahmen?
> Meine Schaltung geht auch unheimlich schwer, ich kann allerdings nirgends einen Knick finden.
> ...


Hi,
dort wo die Züge in die Innenverlegung kurz hinterm Steuerrohr reingehen.
Der Knick war im Zug selbst. Dies kann man von außen nicht sehen.
Dazu den Schaltungszug mal rausziehen.

Gruß
andi


----------



## daproblem (22. Januar 2014)

beeside schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte mein Cube Stereo Race von XT auf XX1 / X01 umbauen. Bei der Hinterradnabe hat es glücklicher Weise mit dem XD DT-Swiss Adapter funktioniert. Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Rätsel wie ich eine BB30 oder doch nur eine GXP-Kurbel verbauen kann. Die BB30 hätte ich noch. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit welchem Innenlager die XX1/X01 Kurbel zu verbauen ist?





beeside schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Werde dann auf GXP umbauen.



Bitte danach das Ergebnis unbedingt hier zeigen


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Januar 2014)

Bin auch noch dabei auf 2fach umzubauen, bei BD gibt es die 2fach XT für 170€ und den pasenden Umwerfer für 25€....

da ich keinen Komponentenmix fahren möchte, wäre das meine 1ste Wahl....


auch wenn es ein wenig schwerer ist


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Januar 2014)

170 für die Kurbel ohne Bashguard? Da kommste aber günstiger, wenn du die Blätter tauscht und noch einen Bashguard dazukaufst.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist ne gute Idee mit dem Bashguard, wie sieht das denn mit dem Schräglauf aus. Müssten die Kettenblätter nicht weiter nach außen, damit die Ketten-Kennlinie stimmt


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2014)

Bei mir hat's ohne Anpassung funktioniert. Großes Blatt weg, mittleres Blatt getauscht gegen 38er, Bashguard ran, fertig.


----------



## maschbaer (24. Januar 2014)

> Bei mir hat's ohne Anpassung funktioniert. Großes Blatt weg, mittleres Blatt getauscht gegen 38er, Bashguard ran, fertig.



Ich habe es auch so gemacht:
1. Großes Kettenblatt runter (hatte dies bis dato nur einmal testweise im Einsatz)
2. Bashguard Blackspire Ring-God für 32-34 Zähne drauf
3. XT Shifter von 3fach auf 2fach umgestellt
4. Oberen und unteren Anschlag des Umwerfers neu eingestellt
5. Fertig

Gruß
Masch


----------



## 1PocketRocket (24. Januar 2014)

wäre ne super Sache, zum probieren ob man mit der Übersetzung klar kommt.  Danke für den Tipp!

Denke mal das ich auf 24/38 gehen werde, wird wohl für das Gebiet 'Bergisches Land' ausreichend sein..

könnt ihr mal die Artikelnr. der Kettenblätter posten? 
Reicht zum ausprobieren auch SLX oder muss es unbedingt XT sein?


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab SLX genommen (gibt's als Version für 24er Blatt). Fällt gewichtstechnisch nicht groß auf.

€dit: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34490_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M675-10-fach.html
(die x24-Version)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhopser (24. Januar 2014)

Gibt es auch 36/22 für die XT-Kurbel ??


----------



## LanceDD (24. Januar 2014)

waldhopser schrieb:


> Gibt es auch 36/22 für die XT-Kurbel ??


Hab ich noch nie gesehen, hätte ich aber auch gern. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## 1PocketRocket (24. Januar 2014)

Danke @ Al Borland,   ist schon bestellt 

Für die 3fach SLX Kurbel gibt es ein 22er Kettenrad

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1175/a99736/slx-kurbel-fc-m672-40-30-22-175mm.html?mfid=43

aber einzeln habe ich die noch nicht gesehen,


----------



## 1PocketRocket (24. Januar 2014)

habe noch mal ein bisschen gestöbert, habe die Kettenblätter gefunden

allerdings sind sie bei Shimano unter 9fach Schaltung geführt

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1196/a14115/kettenblatt-slx-fc-m665-36-zaehne.html?mfid=43

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1196/a11945/kettenblatt-slx-fc-m660-22-zaehne.html?mfid=43


----------



## waldhopser (24. Januar 2014)

Passen die auf die 2fach XT-Kurbel ?? Brauche beim 29er vorne 36/22  und hinten 36/11 für steile  lange Anstiege .


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2014)

Die Blätter werden für 10fach nicht passen. Die Kette ist bei 10fach schmaler.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2014)

waldhopser schrieb:


> Gibt es auch 36/22 für die XT-Kurbel ??


http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34859_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M670-10-fach.html
XT gibt's bestimmt auch, und 22er Blatt muss es auch geben. Du musst nur drauf achten, dass die Kodierung der beiden Blätter übereinstimmt. Wenn sie das nicht tut, dann schaltet es sich nicht sonderlich komfortabel.

Oder gleich ne komplette SLX-Kurbel: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ur-FC-M665-Hollowtech-II---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Januar 2014)

Al war schneller,

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1175/a99736/slx-kurbel-fc-m672-40-30-22-175mm.html?mfid=43

ist eine echte 10fach, musst dann nur noch umrüsten

Ist garnicht so einfach einen Bash guard für 38Z zu finden, der gut aussieht, leicht ist und nicht zu klobig wirkt.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2014)

Ein 36er schützt zwar nicht optimal geht aber auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Januar 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31086_Bashguard.html

geht doch, man muss nur richtig suchen!!

Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt was für Sparfüchse, aber man kann damit leben....

Da beim Umbau die Kurbel ausgebaut werden muss, habe ich mir überlegt gleich noch das Tretlager zu spacern,

damit ich auf eine bessere Kettenkennlinie komme.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2014)

Lässt sich Pressft spacern..? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel wegen der Presspassung.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Januar 2014)

Wenn du das Tretlager ausbaust sind da ab Werk schon Spacer verbaut,
http://static.bike-components.de/ca...tech-II-d8cb44932dd3bf473db8fddd74b0706d.jpeg
damit kannst du dann das Tretlager, im übertragenen Sinne, nach rechts oder links aussteuern


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2014)

Pressfit, kein Gewinde.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Januar 2014)

ummmph ,ok,ok,... das kommt davon wenn das bike solange bei Toxo steht


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2014)

Kann ja trotzdem sein, dass man Pressfit spacern kann. Ist mir nur noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (25. Januar 2014)

> Ich habe es auch so gemacht:
> 1. Großes Kettenblatt runter (hatte dies bis dato nur einmal testweise im Einsatz)
> 2. Bashguard Blackspire Ring-God für 32-34 Zähne drauf
> 3. XT Shifter von 3fach auf 2fach umgestellt
> ...



Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Umbau.
Was mein ihr sollte ich die Kette noch kürzen?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (26. Januar 2014)

Sieht gut aus, so werde ich das machen.


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo Liebe leute,


Mein innenlager verabschiedet sich langsam… Ich wollte fragen welche ich genau für mein Stereo Race 29er brauche da es 2 grösse gibt... A oder B.

#A :Shimano Innenlager SM-BB91-41A Press-Fit
Gehäusebreite: 89,5/92mm
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-BB91-41A-Press-Fit.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=SM-BB91

Oder
#B :Shimano Innenlager SM-BB91-41B Press-Fit
Gehäusebreite: 86,5mm
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21666_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41B-Press-Fit.html

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

LG - Christophe


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2014)

Muttu messen. Von Innenkante Lagerschale zu Innenkante Lagerschale.


----------



## teamscarpa (27. Januar 2014)

Ich wurde mal gerne einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren. Abgesehen vom Original Fox, welcher wäre eine Alternative bei 65 kg, 27,5 zoll und für ndurorennen. Am liebsten wäre mir den Dämpfer Sperren zu können.


----------



## Vincy (27. Januar 2014)

#A :Shimano Innenlager SM-BB91-41A Press-Fit
Gehäusebreite: 89,5/92mm


----------



## bikerfrooody (27. Januar 2014)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal gerne einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren. Abgesehen vom Original Fox, welcher wäre eine Alternative bei 65 kg, 27,5 zoll und für ndurorennen. Am liebsten wäre mir den Dämpfer Sperren zu können.



was willst du ausgeben  ?
was soll wiegen ?

auch wenn es gleich kritik hagelt ich habe ihn selber schon getestet und war mehr wie überrascht !
wie wäre es mit einem  Manitou Radium Pro DC RL ! ist auch im günstigem fritzz verbaut und ist echt top !
wenn du ihn blockierst ist er echt zu aber schon wie ! oder offen zum bergabfahren!

preis/leistung absolut top


----------



## Hans (27. Januar 2014)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal gerne einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren. Abgesehen vom Original Fox, welcher wäre eine Alternative bei 65 kg, 27,5 zoll und für ndurorennen. Am liebsten wäre mir den Dämpfer Sperren zu können.



Rock Shox Monarch RT3 HV Tune M Modelljahr 2014


----------



## atopo (27. Januar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe leute,
> 
> 
> Mein innenlager verabschiedet sich langsam… Ich wollte fragen welche ich genau für mein Stereo Race 29er brauche da es 2 grösse gibt... A oder B.
> ...



Hi,

könntest du bitte mal genau berichten, was sich verabschiedet?
Ich hatte auch Probleme: nach längerer Standzeit konnte man die Kurbel nur sehr schwer bewegen.
--> Innenlager auf der Kettenblattseite verrostet ... nach gerade mal ca. 1700 km!
Meine Vermutung ist, dass bei der Kurbelmontage zu viel Montagefett verwendet wurde,
was während der Fahrt Staub/Schutz aufgenommen hat und die Dichtung durch die Rotation dabei beschädigt hat.

Hier gibt es was neues von Shimano:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36040_Innenlager-SM-BB94-41A-Press-Fit-Modell-2014.html

VG


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Januar 2014)

Dass zu viel Fett das Lager beschädigt, kannst du schon mal als ausgeschlossen beiseite tun. Shimano tut tendenziell zu wenig Fett in/auf seine Produkte.  Und selbst wenn da zu viel Fett drin/dran war - das schadet nicht, sondern sieht nur scheiXXe aus.

Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass dir Wasser durch's Sattelrohr auf das Innenlager gelaufen ist. Unten kann es nicht raus und gammelt bei schlecht sitzender Dichtungshülse das Lager ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teamscarpa (27. Januar 2014)

Vom Gewicht so wie der fox. Denke dieser hat etwa 300g. Preis ist mal nebensächlich. Aja wegen der Einbaulänge brauchte ich noch eine Info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Januar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass dir Wasser durch's Sattelrohr auf das Innenlager gelaufen ist. Unten kann es nicht raus und gammelt bei schlecht sitzender Dichtungshülse das Lager ein.



Der Innenlager verrostet auch bei mir… Die Ursache liegt ganz bestimmt an dem Wasser im rahmen. (meint mein Händler auch). Die Kurbel drehen sich extrem schlecht und haben nun auch spiel.

Der Shimano SM-BB94-41A hatte ich auch gesehen, der hat Gehäusebreite: 89,5/92mm. Wie das SM-BB91-41A.


----------



## auon (28. Januar 2014)

also ich verstehe es nicht wie man sich die schnell Übersetzung abbauen kann

man ist ja da ab 35 verloren, bei 30 sitzt man auf einem spinner

?


----------



## auon (28. Januar 2014)

wo reiß ich da an


----------



## auon (28. Januar 2014)

was mach ich bei	 wenns bergab geht?


----------



## battiwr (28. Januar 2014)

Oder beim etappenexpress 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## auon (28. Januar 2014)

danke

Etappenexpress macht viele Erinnerungen wach

;o)


----------



## maschbaer (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe das mal kurz nachgerechnet:

i = Zab / Zan = 11/32 = 0,34
Nan = 100U/min = 6000U/h
Nab = Nan / i = 6000U/h / 0,34 = 17647 U/h
U = Pi * D = 3,14*0,75m = 2,35m
v = Nab * U = 17647 U/h * 2,35m = 41470m/h = 41,5km/h

Sollte reichen 

Gruß
Masch


----------



## LanceDD (28. Januar 2014)

http://ritzelrechner.de/

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (29. Januar 2014)

Gestern war der große Tag, meine Gabel ist von Toxo zurück.
 Erste Tests sagen, funktioniert besser als nach dem ersten Reperaturversuch
Losbrechmoment ist wesentlich geringer
Heute folgt der erste Fahrtest,......
Forsetzung folgt......


----------



## Grins3katze (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> http://ritzelrechner.de/


----------



## DeppJones (29. Januar 2014)

weiss jemand die Gewichte der einzelnen Rahmenteile (Hauptrahmen, Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben, Umlenkhebel) und ob es diese Teile irgendwo einzeln gibt und diese in der Alu (z.B. 2014er HPC Modell) bzw. Carbonversion (SHPC-Modelle) kompatibel sind?

Es würde mich dabei z.B. auch interessieren, woher der Gewichtsunterschied bei der Verison mit Alu-Hinterbau + Alu-Umlenkhebel (HPC-Modelle) gegenüber den Voll-Carbon Modellen (SHPC) kommt und welches Teil heirfür am meisten verantwortlich ist.

Interessant wird das Ganze dann, wenn man sich so aus den Einzelteilen einen steifigkeits- und gewichtsoptimieren Rahmen "basteln" könnte.
Der Alu-Hinterbau ist ja angeblich in Summe steifer als der Carbon-Hinterbau, eine mglw. Kombination wäre dann Carbon-Hauptrahmen + Al-Kettenstrebe + Carbon-Sitzstrebe + Carbon-Umlenkhebel....


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Januar 2014)

... wobei wohl eher fraglich ist, ob du einen eventuell vorhandenen Unterschied überhaupt merken würdest. Ich jedenfalls kann dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2014)

Den Alu-Hinterbau gibt es nur bei den Stereo 29. Wenn, dann könnte es nur beim Stereo 140 29 passen. Der Carbon Hauptrahmen ist identisch. Steifigkeitsmäßig dürfte es daher keine gravierende Verbesserung sein. Die Schwachstellen liegen ja eher im Lenkkopf- und Tretlagerbereich.


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

Ich durfte heute ne Probefahrt auf dem 2013er machen und muss sagen - super Geschichte! 

Es hat sich alles gut angefühlt, nur bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher mit der Rahmenhöhe. 
Im Bild ist die Kiste (Größe 20") so zu sehen, wie ich sie gefahren bin. Die Sattelstütze is schon arg weit draußen oder? Wie gesagt ich habe mich wohl gefühlt und auch mein Händler meint, dass das so in Ordnung wäre. 

Wäre das 22" auch ne Option für mich (1,94m bei Schrittlänge 92cm) oder sollte ich bei dem 20" bleiben? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. Januar 2014)

Mit dem 22"er wirst du u.U. Probleme auf dem Trail bekommen, wenn du mal im Gefälle absteigen willst. Das Oberrohr ist dann möglicherweise im Weg.
Wenn du rückentechnisch so klarkommst, dann würde ich bei 20" bleiben.


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mit dem 22"er wirst du u.U. Probleme auf dem Trail bekommen, wenn du mal im Gefälle absteigen willst. Das Oberrohr ist dann möglicherweise im Weg.
> Wenn du rückentechnisch so klarkommst, dann würde ich bei 20" bleiben.


Super, danke dir! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

@ lancedd
also ich gut 1,90 Schritt 91 hab ein 22er, ich würde mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung nicht zu recht kommen, hab sogar noch einen Lenker drauf der um 2cm erhöht

hängt natürlich von den Gewohnheiten ab und wie lang man auf einmal auf dem Bike sitzt,

mit dem läufst du halt Gefahr das es dich vorne drüber haut wenn es steiler wird

Das Oberrohr vom 22er ist nur um 1cm länger aber der Lenker ist höher, das Rohr wo der Stattel drinn ist etwas länger, und die Kurbeln sind auch ein wenig länger

ich hab eine absenkbare Sattelstüze drinnen, wenn ich die einfahr wird das Teil schon recht kurz

wenn du bei dem 20er die Gabel noch absenkst, na bumm

ich würd das 22er nehmen, probiers aus wenn du die Möglichkeit hast

lg


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> @ lancedd
> also ich gut 1,90 Schritt 91 hab ein 22er, ich würde mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung nicht zu recht kommen, hab sogar noch einen Lenker drauf der um 2cm erhöht
> 
> hängt natürlich von den Gewohnheiten ab und wie lang man auf einmal auf dem Bike sitzt,
> ...


Auch dir danke, aber ich werde wohl beim 20er bleiben. 
Ne Reverb kommt auch rein und ne Pike Solo Air. Brauch die Absenkung nicht! 

Über'n Lenker geht's nur, wenn man den Hintern nicht rechtzeitig hinter kricht. Da bringt der eine Zentimeter mehr Steuerrohr auch nix ;-) 

Fahre zur Zeit ein 120er 26" und dort habe ich eine ähnliche Sattelüberhöhung. Bringt halt Druck aufs Vorderrad  

Freu mich schon auf die Bude! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

Brauchst halt mehr Druck in der Gabel

schau dir an ob der Dämpfer hinten so tut wie er soll, wenn nicht gleich beanstanden

viel Spaß


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> schau dir an ob der Dämpfer hinten so tut wie er soll, wenn nicht gleich beanstanden


Achso, da gibt's wohl Probleme? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

von meiner Warte aus ja , probier das Hebelchen hinten und schau ob du einen Unterschied merkst, wenn ja gut , wenn nein beanstanden

ich bring halt von der Position auch mehr Kilo hinten drauf, dafür hab ich´s vorne leichter
ich hab hinten jetzt einen Monarch xx drinn, der originale wandert aus AT Richtung Toxoholics

;


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> von meiner Warte aus ja , probier das Hebelchen hinten und schau ob du einen Unterschied merkst, wenn ja gut , wenn nein beanstanden
> 
> ich bring halt von der Position auch mehr Kilo hinten drauf, dafür hab ich´s vorne leichter
> ich hab hinten jetzt einen Monarch xx drinn, der originale wandert aus AT Richtung Toxoholics
> ...


Jetzt wo du's schreibst, fällt mir wieder ein, dass die "blockierte" Position des Dämpfers im Testrad keine Wirkung hatte und ich das beim Abgeben vergessen hatte zu erwähnen O 

Ich würde auch gern einen Rock Shox RT3 haben wollen, aber mein Händler meinte, dass es den nicht fürs Stereo gibt. Stimmt das? 
Die Fox sind vom Innenleben wohl speziell fürs Stereo abgestimmt. So wie in anderen Bikes die Dämpfer auch einen speziellen "Tune" haben. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

zum rt3 kann ich nichts sagen aber den XX gibt´s für´s Stereo auch nicht, ausser du baust ihn dir aus Erstatzteilen zusammen
(beim XX die Dämpfereinheit, Die Luftkammer und die Fernsteuerung, ist nicht so problematisch {gabelprofi.de})

ja der Tune ist´s wohl auch der es aus macht, in meinem Fox Boostvalve (druck in der Stickstoffkammer)175 psi, das wär wohl das was man ändern müsste (wenn der Dämpfer sonst so wirklich ok ist)  Velocity M, Rebound Low	Steht am Dämpfer drauf

am Monarch hab ich jetzt unten (Stickstoffkammer) 450psi und mid mid , der wippt ohne lockout weniger als der Fox mit Propedal ein

lg


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

den Druck in der oberen Luftkammer stell ich immer so ein das ich den komplette Dämpferhub nutze
mal mehr mal weniger

;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (30. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, wer fährt im 29er Stereo eine 150er Pike Dual Air und kann mal berichten wie das Fahrgefühl sich verändert durch die 10mm mehr Federweg/ längere Einbauhöhe. 

Brauche zwar keine Absenkung, nur sieht leider weiß sehr geil aus auf dem schwarzen stereo super race.  

Wer noch Bilder posten kann, dass wäre absolute super! Danke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer fährt im 29er Stereo eine 150er Pike Dual Air und kann mal berichten wie das Fahrgefühl sich verändert durch die 10mm mehr Federweg/ längere Einbauhöhe.
> 
> Brauche zwar keine Absenkung, nur sieht leider weiß sehr geil aus auf dem schwarzen stereo super race.
> 
> ...


Mach keen Mist! Gibt's denn die 140er Solo Air 29" nicht in weiß???

Ich möchte doch auch unbedingt ne weiße haben!!! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

was ist der unterschied zw solo und dual air?

unten ne kammer und oben ne kammer und bei der einen ein Druckausgleich ?


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

Solo Air = Federweg fest
Dual Air = Federweg verstellbar 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Living (30. Januar 2014)

Solo Air nur schwarz leider...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Solo Air nur schwarz leider...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Au Mist! 
Und die Dual Air 140 in weiß? 


Total Off Topic: wie hast'n du deine Signatur im Tapatalk kleiner und kursiv hin bekommen? Is das ein "iPhone - Ding"? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (30. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Solo Air = Federweg fest
> Dual Air = Federweg verstellbar
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


 
kurz nachgeschaut ich glaub ich muss dich korregieren

solo air = fixe Dämpfung / gegen Feder
dual air = verstellbare Dämpfung /gegen Feder

Feder = Luft in der eben nur einen Kammer


----------



## Living (30. Januar 2014)

Jup, iphone. Aber 140er nur schwarz. Weiß nur Dual Air und 150-160mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (30. Januar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> kurz nachgeschaut ich glaub ich muss dich korregieren
> 
> solo air = fixe Dämpfung / gegen Feder
> dual air = verstellbare Dämpfung /gegen Feder
> ...


Nee nee, is schon so wie ich schreibe!
 http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/dual-position-air 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (31. Januar 2014)

was ist das jetzt , du änderst damit die Feder, (Luft) macht sich da was in den Luftraum rein das in verkleinert

"Daher brauchst du eine Feder, die auf all das vorbereitet ist. Wie unsere Dual Position Air. Sie verändert den Federweg deiner Gabel um bis zu 30 mm,"

Feder und Dämpfung sind aber schon 2 paar Schuh, oder gleichen die das dadurch aus

naja auf meinem Mofa hatt ich mal eine Antidive , wenn du gebremst hast gabs was wie ein Lockout

werd´s mir anschauen

;o)


----------



## 1PocketRocket (31. Januar 2014)

EPILOG:

Nach 2 Monaten ist nun endlich alles gut!

Die zweite Reklamation bei Toxo brachte den gewünschten Erfolg, endlich funktioniert die Fox-Federgabel wie sie soll.

Niedriges Losbrechmoment, gutes ansprechen auch auf kleinen Hindernissen, Sag lässt sich gut und einfach einstellen, die Neigung

durch den Federweg zu rauschen ist fast völlig verschwunden.

Größere Schläge steckt die Gabel gut weg und auch größere Stufen bergab werden ohne durchschlagen aufgefangen....

BLEIBT NUR EINE FRAGE OFFEN:


*WARUM NICHT GLEICH SO?	  *


Endlich macht mir mein Bike Spaß.......


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Januar 2014)

@1PocketRocket: was wurde jetzt genau gemacht/ausgetauscht?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (31. Januar 2014)

Was gemacht wurde, who cares? Fakt ist , das ich das Gefühl habe, eine ganz neue Gabel zu haben. 
Kann mich aber schlau machen, die Jungs bei meinem Händler sind echt i.o. , die sagen mir das sicher


----------



## HELLNAGEL (31. Januar 2014)

Meine Gabel wird wohl auch die nächsten Tage zu Foxoholics gehen. War auch mal bei meinem Händler, weil mich das bockige Ansprechverhalten a bissl nervt. Mein Händler meinte dann noch, die Gabel hat recht viel Spiel ...
Schau mer mal was bei der Sache rauskommt.

Das die Talas mal so seidig weich vom Ansprechverhalten wird, wie meine alte Marzocchi Bomber Drop off, wage ich eh nicht zu hoffen


----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war es erst nach der 2ten Reklamation gut, nach der ersten ' Reparatur' war die Gabel schlimmer als vorher.
Meine Meinung zu Toxo ist deshalb nicht die Beste......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Februar 2014)

@ all,
bei meiner Fox 34 TALAS hatte Toxoholic die komplette TALAS-Einheit gewechselt (auf TALAS 5).
Dies ist extern an dem Vertsellknopf (siehe in meinem Fotoalbum) und dem Absenkbereich von "nur noch 30 mm" zu erkennen.
Die Gabel war danach etwas sensibler aber kein Vergleich zur Pike RCT3.
Deshalb habe sie im Bikemarkt verkauft.

Wenn man den direkten Vergleich, Pike RCT3 zur Fox 34 TALAS hat, verliert die Fox!


----------



## daproblem (2. Februar 2014)

Mein Stereo hat mittlerweile lächerliche 700km hinter sich und nervt mich nun mit einem knarzen/knacken im Bereich der Kurbel.
Die Kurbel/Innenlager kann ich wahrscheinlich ausschließen, das Geräusch hört man auch wenn nicht getreten wird. 
Was sollte ich zu erst überprüfen? Wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. Februar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Was sollte ich zuerst überprüfen? Wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar.



Hast du den Rahmen auf rissen untersucht? Hört man das Geräusch sowohl beim treten als auch beim rollen? 


Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## daproblem (2. Februar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen auf rissen untersucht? Hört man das Geräusch sowohl beim treten als auch beim rollen?
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Ja, allerdings nicht immer. Risse konnte ich keine auffinden, war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Könnten das die Lager sein? Ich kann leichte Rostspuren erkennen, werde morgen einige Schrauben lösen und genauer nachschauen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. Februar 2014)

Kannst ja mal versuchen die Lager zu fetten hört es sich denn über haupt wie ein trockenes Lager an?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## daproblem (2. Februar 2014)

Habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und beide Bolzen mit Langzeifett beschmiert, jetzt hört man nichts mehr. 
Genau weiß ich es aber erst Morgen nach einer richtigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## HELLNAGEL (3. Februar 2014)

@daproblem:

So ein nerviges knarzen hatte ich anfangs auch.
Beim treten im Sitzen war es da, im Wiegetritt war es weg. Somit waren die Kurbel und das Innenlager als Übeltäter aus dem rennen.

Also die anderen "Knarzklassiker" durchprobiert ... Kasette / Freilauf ... was hab ich Schrauben überprüft und auf Kontaktflächen nach und nach gefettet ... aber das Knarzen beim fahren blieb, bzw. war die ersten km Ruhe. Mal mehr, mal weniger ... 

Irgendwann hatte ich mal die Sattelstütze ganz aus dem Rahmen gezogen und da war mir an der Stütze, vorne im Bereich der im Rahmen steckte eine Stelle aufgefallen, wo das Eloxal weggescheuert war.

Als ich von oben in das Sattelrohr reingefingert und geschaut habe, entdeckte ich, dass der Übergang von Sattelrohr zu Oberrohr innen im Rahmen nicht so sauber verarbeitet war. Da stand einfach etwas Material vom Oberrohr in den Bereich vom Sattelrohr und daran hatte sich die Sattelstütze gerieben und geknarzt unter Belastung.
Da ich keine Lust hatte irgendwie mit ner Feile im Rahmen rumzupfuschen, habe ich die Scheuerstelle an der Sattelstütze mit Isolierband beklebt. Seitdem ist Ruhe, und das schon über 1500km. 
Ist vielleicht nicht die profesionellste Lösung, aber einfach und Zweckdienlich.


----------



## Living (4. Februar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer fährt im 29er Stereo eine 150er Pike Dual Air und kann mal berichten wie das Fahrgefühl sich verändert durch die 10mm mehr Federweg/ längere Einbauhöhe.
> 
> Brauche zwar keine Absenkung, nur sieht leider weiß sehr geil aus auf dem schwarzen stereo super race.
> 
> ...




Niemand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atopo (4. Februar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mein Stereo hat mittlerweile lächerliche 700km hinter sich und nervt mich nun mit einem knarzen/knacken im Bereich der Kurbel.
> Die Kurbel/Innenlager kann ich wahrscheinlich ausschließen, das Geräusch hört man auch wenn nicht getreten wird.
> Was sollte ich zu erst überprüfen? Wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar.



.... schau dir mal dein Hauptlager an. Wie hier bereits von mir berichtet, waren bei mir nach ca. 1700 km die Hinterbaullager ziemlich verrostet. Das Hauptlager sah am schlimmsten aus.
Nach ein paar Mails mit dem Cube-Service und meinem Händler bekam ich zwei neue Hauptlager eingebaut (auf Kulanz). Beim Wechsel wurde ersichtlich, dass in den Rahmen Wasser eingedrungen war. ...!?
Die anderen Lager habe ich geöffnet, gereinigt und ne neu Fettpackung verpasst. Dass Cube hier ein Problem hat, wird auch in der akt. MountainBike im Sonderteil 'Dauertest' berichtet (Hinterbau- und Innenlager defekt!). Der Steurersatz sah bei mir ähnlich verdreckt bzw. verrostet  aus. Hier sollte man mind. 2-3 mal im Jahr ne kleine Wartung vornehmen!
Da gibt es einige Herstellen, die hier scheinbar bessere Qualität verbauen.

VG


----------



## Living (4. Februar 2014)

Ich suche jemanden der eine 150er Pike im 29er Stereo verbaut hat und mir etwas sagen kann zum Thema Vorbau?! Ist der Original noch OK, oder sollte er kürzer werden bzw auf 0 grad runter? Erfahrungen würden mir sehr weiterhelfen - danke!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (4. Februar 2014)

gesendet aus der Wolke von Schasnevasdorf


----------



## auon (4. Februar 2014)

ob ich das wohl onne Werbung zam bring?


----------



## daproblem (4. Februar 2014)

Kurzes Feedback,
knarzen/knacken ist tatsächlich weg 
Wie gesagt Schrauben/Ösen am Dämpfer gefettet, problem gelöst.


----------



## auon (4. Februar 2014)

immer öl in alle spalten


----------



## maschbaer (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

im Mountain Bike Magazin ist ein Dauertest vom Cube Stereo SHPC 160 Race.
Nach 2500km und 45000Hm wurde folgendes gefunden:
- Fast alle Hinterbaulager defekt
- Verschleiß an Innenlager
- ...

Also viele der Punkte die hier auch genannt wurden.

Gruß

Masch


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Februar 2014)

Seltsam das keine Kritik an der Gabel aufkam .... ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt

Wollte man es sich mit den Anzeigenkunden nicht verscherzen? Biker-Bravo halt!


----------



## battiwr (5. Februar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Seltsam das keine Kritik an der Gabel aufkam .... ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt
> 
> Wollte man es sich mit den Anzeigenkunden nicht verscherzen? Biker-Bravo halt!



Bei mir ist es auch nicht. Mein kollega hat auch keine prob ( Giant) Klopf auf holz. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (5. Februar 2014)

Öl in alle Ritzen sprühen halte ich für falsch. Diese Lager sind industrielager und das Öl dringt nicht ein. Der Effekt ist vllt nur Dämpfung der Geräusche. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Februar 2014)

Bevor meine Gabel zufriedenstellend arbeitete war sie 2 x bei Toxo 

Dafür funktioniert meine Bremse, zwar laut aber ohne Wander-Druckpunkt. Man kann halt auch für 3,5 k € nicht soviel verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (5. Februar 2014)

Mein AMS 100 cc von '05 hat nie Probleme bereitet. Die Louise hat besser funktioniert. Gekostet hat es1500. Alle teile ohne Wechsel bis jetzt. WARUM????


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Februar 2014)

Glück gehabt?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Februar 2014)

oder sagen wir es so das die Qualität dem schnöden Mammon geopfert wurde...

alle Lager zusammen in minderer Qualität eingekauft und schon 30€ pro Bike mehr Profit


----------



## battiwr (5. Februar 2014)

3,5 k sind viel Geld. Alles eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## maschbaer (6. Februar 2014)

> Seltsam das keine Kritik an der Gabel aufkam .... ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt
> Wollte man es sich mit den Anzeigenkunden nicht verscherzen? Biker-Bravo halt!



Es gab außerdem folgende Mängel:
- Die Gabel sei "trocken" gelaufen
- Steuerlager stark verrostet hat aber noch funtionert
- Verbaute Bremse hat immer Druckpunkt verloren

Gruß

Masch

P.s. Welche "Bike Bravo" lest ihr?


----------



## TrailsurferODW (6. Februar 2014)

Ich fand es leider insgesamt sehr erschreckend wie viele Bikes nach dem Test geschrottete Lager hatten. Für Bikes dieser Preisklasse absolut unakzeptabel, egal ob Cube oder eine andere Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (6. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Ich fand es leider insgesamt sehr erschreckend wie viele Bikes nach dem Test geschrottete Lager hatten. Für Bikes dieser Preisklasse absolut unakzeptabel, egal ob Cube oder eine andere Marke.



Ich fahr mein Stereo seit Mai 2013 und Innenlager, Steuersatz und die meisten Hinterbaulager sind hinüber. Kombiniert mit Dämpfer und Gabelservice wird ganz schön was kosten…

Letzt endlich hat mein rahmen ein Baufehler (ist grad auf dem weg zu Cube – siehe meine Bilder)… ich hoffe das ich ein neuen Rahmen mit neuen Lager bekomme.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Februar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahr mein Stereo seit Mai 2013 und Innenlager, Steuersatz und die meisten Hinterbaulager sind hinüber.


Ich lasse mir gerade ein 2014er Pro 140 nach meinen Wünschen umbauen. 
Würde es Sinn machen, an diese Teile schon während des Umbaus ran zu gehen? 
Oder fahren bis der Mist auseinander fliegt?

Hat sich evtl. 2014 was verändert / verbessert? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## atopo (6. Februar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahr mein Stereo seit Mai 2013 und Innenlager, Steuersatz und die meisten Hinterbaulager sind hinüber. Kombiniert mit Dämpfer und Gabelservice wird ganz schön was kosten…
> 
> Letzt endlich hat mein rahmen ein Baufehler (ist grad auf dem weg zu Cube – siehe meine Bilder)… ich hoffe das ich ein neuen Rahmen mit neuen Lager bekomme.



Genau diese Probleme hatte ich auch. Nachdem ich Cube dazu angesprochen habe (Foto vom verrosteten Lager geschickt), kam dies zurück: 
_......, aber nach dem Bild zu urteilen ist dem Rad *überhaupt keine Pflege* zugekommen.

Die technische Spezifikation unserer Kugellager spricht von „hoher“ Dichtwirkung, aber eben auch keiner 100%igen. Und wenn Schmutz und Schlamm zu oft auf ein Lager einwirken, kann irgendwann eben doch Feuchtigkeit eindringen und dann korrodieren die Innenringe und Kugeln. 
......................._Aufbau: berührende Lippendichtung beidseitig
_--> hohe Dichtwirkung gegenüber Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit
--> NBR ist gegen eine Vielzahl aggressiver Medien beständig
--> lange wartungsfreie Laufzeit (Lebensdauer geschmiert)
_
*Je nach Nutzung und Pflege ist dann eben die vom Hersteller erwähnte lange wartungsfreie Laufzeit überschritten und ein Ersatzteil nötig.*

Meiner Meinung nach fingen die Lager schon von au0en an zu rosten. 
Nachdem ich in meinen Bikeunterlagen und auf der Cube-HP nach Pflegehinweisen gesucht hatte und leider nichts finden konnte  , bat ich Cube um genaue Angaben. Hierzu habe ich bis heute leider keine Angaben bekommen, jedoch wurden danach die beiden Hauptlager auf Kulanz gewechselt....? Wie man nun die Lager pflegt, weiss ich leider immer noch nicht .
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass hier an der falschen Stelle gespart wurde. Dass man dies besser machen kann, beweist z.B. Specialized im MountainBike Dauertest.


----------



## atopo (6. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir gerade ein 2014er Pro 140 nach meinen Wünschen umbauen.
> Würde es Sinn machen, an diese Teile schon während des Umbaus ran zu gehen?
> Oder fahren bis der Mist auseinander fliegt?
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke ein Umbau ist nicht nötig. Aber allen Lager eine ordentliche Fettpackung verabreichen. Mein Händler schwört auf Brunox, da dies die Feuchtigkeit fern hält und die Dichtungen bleiben geschmeidig. Werde ich jetzt in bestimmten Abständen einsetzten.
Die bei mir neu verbauten Lager hatten eine blaue Dichtung (vorher schwarz) und machten irgendwie einen qualitativ besseren Eindruck. Eine Markenbezeichnung konnte ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Februar 2014)

atopo schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Umbau ist nicht nötig. Aber allen Lager eine ordentliche Fettpackung verabreichen. Mein Händler schwört auf Brunox, da dies die Feuchtigkeit fern hält und die Dichtungen bleiben geschmeidig. Werde ich jetzt in bestimmten Abständen einsetzten.
> Die bei mir neu verbauten Lager hatten eine blaue Dichtung (vorher schwarz) und machten irgendwie einen qualitativ besseren Eindruck. Eine Markenbezeichnung konnte ich nicht erkennen.


Ich werde meinen Händler mal auf "das Problem" ansprechen und fragen, was er vorschlägt. 

Brunox is ja Öl und das nehme ich immer für die Federelemente! 
Lagerfett is dann doch was anderes... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. Februar 2014)

Hat jetzt hier jemand einen monarch plus in seinem shpc 160?

Ein ordentlicher Dämpfer ist das letzte was mir fehlt damit das cube mal richtig Spaß machen könnte.


----------



## kaile81 (7. Februar 2014)

Morgen,

in das Stereo passt kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Das wird also nichts mit dem Plus. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Lusio (7. Februar 2014)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> in das Stereo passt kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Das wird also nichts mit dem Plus.
> 
> ...


Warum nicht? kannst du das mal bitte erklären.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. Februar 2014)

Das wäre ein Grund das teil wieder zu verkaufen, hätte mich insgesamt dann Haufen Geld gekostet. Ohne Ausgleichs Behälter ist echt nicht akzeptabel. 

Seh schon, muss den bestellen und testen um es wirklich zu 100% zu wissen.. :-S

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2014)

Beim Stereo passt kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter (AGB). Beim vollen Einfedern stösst der AGB dann am Unterrohr. Der Rahmenwinkel Sitzrohr/Unterrohr ist da zu eng. Beim neuen Fritzz wurde deswegen der Rahmen dafür angepasst. Eine Konstruktionsänderung beim Stereo wäre zu kostenaufwendig, daher wird es unverändert bleiben. 
Das Cube Action Team hat genug bewiesen, dass das Stereo auch ohne AGB flott fahrbar ist. 
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-160-super-hpc-sl-275/
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-160-hpa-tm-275/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (7. Februar 2014)

Hi,
der Dämpfer bewegt sich beim Einfedern sehr nah an das Unterrohr des Hauptrahmens. Da bleibt einfach kein Platz für einen Ausgleichsbehälter, egal ob dieser an Tauch- oder Standrohr befestigt ist. Das Fritzz hat dazu extra eine Aussparung im Rahmen.

Edit: da war ich etwas langsam. 

Grüße
Kai


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2014)

Die Aussparrung im Unterrohr ist nur beim Fritzz 180. 
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-160-hpa-race-275/
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-180-hpa-sl-26/


----------



## daproblem (7. Februar 2014)

Tag Zusammen,
wollte gerade den Steuersatz kontrollieren und ggf. nachfetten.
Allerdings bekomme ich die Gabel nicht aus dem Rahmen... obwohl Vorbau und Co. entfernt wurden sitzt sie sehr fest.
An meinen bisherigen Bikes hat es gereicht den Vorbau abzumontieren, da kam einem die Gabel schon entgegen...
Muss ich einfach mal ordentlich mit dem Gummihammer drauf oder etwas besonderes beachten?

Gruß und Danke, Toni

Edit: Erledigt, musste noch einen Metallring entfernen.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (8. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht verhilft dieses kleine Teil unseren Steuersätzen zu längerem Leben

http://www.bike24.de/p113354.html


----------



## LanceDD (8. Februar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Vielleicht verhilft dieses kleine Teil unseren Steuersätzen zu längerem Leben
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p113354.html


Meine Erfahrung mit jeglichen Neoprene-Schützern ist, dass sich drunter Feuchtigkeit sammeln kann und dann der Gammel erst richtig los geht... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## 1PocketRocket (8. Februar 2014)

da hatte ich wohl bessere Erfahrungen mit dem Neopren-Verhüterli, habe das Teil seid 4 Jahren an meinem Hardtail und der Lagersatz ist immer noch der Erste.
Jedes Frühjahr wird gereinigt und nachgefettet, kein Rost, kein Gammel


----------



## daproblem (8. Februar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim Stereo passt kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter (AGB). Beim vollen Einfedern stösst der AGB dann am Unterrohr. Der Rahmenwinkel Sitzrohr/Unterrohr ist da zu eng. Beim neuen Fritzz wurde deswegen der Rahmen dafür angepasst. Eine Konstruktionsänderung beim Stereo wäre zu kostenaufwendig, daher wird es unverändert bleiben.
> Das Cube Action Team hat genug bewiesen, dass das Stereo auch ohne AGB flott fahrbar ist.
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-160-super-hpc-sl-275/
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-160-hpa-tm-275/



Gerade entdeckt:


----------



## kaile81 (8. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Also bei meinem 140er geht der Ausgleichsbehälter definitiv nicht rein.
Vielleicht klappt es ja bei einem 160er ab einer bestimmten Rahmengrösse. 
Müsste mal jemand schauen

Kai


----------



## Vincy (8. Februar 2014)

Beim Stereo 29 passt mit Sicherheit keiner, da ist der Winkel ja noch kleiner.
Beim Stereo 650b könnte allenfalls der neue Fox X CTD passen, da ist der AGB nicht so lang wie beim Monarch Plus.
Vielleicht hat man inzwischen doch bei den Action Team Bikes da was geändert oder eine Sonderversion von Fox (kürzerer AGB?, auf dem Aufkleber steht RAD).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henne1994 (8. Februar 2014)

Hey,

also zumindest danach dürfte beim Stereo der Float X angeblich nicht passen: http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-andre-wagenkecht-cube-fritzz/ !

Gruß Henne


----------



## teamscarpa (9. Februar 2014)

Ich werde nun mal den Monarch plus testen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (9. Februar 2014)

Kannst dir ersparen, da der AGB des Moanarch Plus dort noch länger ist, als beim Fox X CTD.


----------



## auon (9. Februar 2014)

probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Lusio (10. Februar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kannst dir ersparen, da der AGB des Moanarch Plus dort noch länger ist, als beim Fox X CTD.


Vergleiche da mal nicht Äpfel mit Birnen, der abgebildete Monarch ist viel kürzer als der Fox. Ich finde auch probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## schneller Emil (10. Februar 2014)

hey!
ich glaube leider, vinci hat recht. hab mich mit der Thematik schon im Herbst auseinander gesetzt und versucht, möglichst viel information aus dem netz und über das ausmessen von Fotos usw. zu ergattern. 
bin auch der Meinung, dass sich bestenfalls der Float X ausgeht. und auch bei dem bin ich bei einem M-Rahmen skeptisch. fährt Maxi einen M oder L-Rahmen???
 würd mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich falsch liege!!! also immer nur zu! den Dämpfer bestellen und mich widerlegen!!!
grüße emil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Februar 2014)

Der Fahrer auf den Bildern ist der Cube Action Team Fahrer Nico Lau. Der fährt RH M.
Ich gaube aber nicht, dass die RH da darauf einen Einfluss hat. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schwalbe-doppelkammer-reifensystem-revolutionaere-weltneuheit.682583/


----------



## auon (10. Februar 2014)

ad Reifen für Downhiller sicher interessant , für auch aufstiegsorientierte Fahrer wie mich eine Gewichtsfrage, und ausserdem ist ja dann der Reifen unwuchtig bei über 70, nicht war nicht

wegen dem Dämpfer hab ich auch schon angedacht ne Leitung drauf zu schrauben, aber noch fehlt die Notwendigkeit, da brauch ich dann auch einen Panzer und ein Trainingslager, mit dem Plastikkapperl brauch ich´s eher nicht, und ich glaub wenn man mit 100kg wirklich ernst macht , das ganze Gerät recht schnell zerplatzt

ja , wegen der Physik nämlich, die Grundlawinensaison beginnt erst


----------



## LanceDD (10. Februar 2014)

Krasses Video 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Februar 2014)

Aaalt. War gestern schon in den Nachrichten.


----------



## LanceDD (10. Februar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Aaalt. War gestern schon in den Nachrichten.


Sorry, ich guck doch kaum TV... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (10. Februar 2014)

ich glaub das wäre eine gangbare Alternative, raus mit der Trennscheibe aus dem Dämpferfuß (dann können sie sich nämlich auch die Dichtung dafür behalten), rausfinden welches Gewinde unten, schauen auf welcher Seite sich ein Winkelstück ausgeht,drehen, Leitung, externes Ausgleichsbehältnis, schwupp

und zum entlüften der Ölkammer dreht man den Dämfer um bis das die Luft aus der Leitung kommt, eigentlich super

na mein Originaler ist ja gerade irgendwo zwischen mir und Foxo, na wenn die ein Geld wollen zahl ich 2 Geld für das Rückporto, dann bekomm ich ihn auch schon zerlegt

;o))


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Februar 2014)

Was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## auon (10. Februar 2014)

ich mir Spaß an der Freude, riech mal oben AL, der Skischuh will einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter,  geht ja ein doppelter Korn mehr rein, fraglich was rein passt


;o)


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Februar 2014)

Ich meine nur, dass der Dämpfer aus dem Stereo keinen Downhiller oder Freerider macht. Gibt doch auch genügend Dämpfer ohne piggybag.


----------



## auon (10. Februar 2014)

eh, ist aber nicht das Thema, zeige Ansatz , verstehe das Bedürfnis

und gar so viele sind es auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (11. Februar 2014)

snow patrol passt gut

xxx


----------



## auon (11. Februar 2014)

ll


----------



## maschbaer (11. Februar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Der Innenlager verrostet auch bei mir… Die Ursache liegt ganz bestimmt an dem Wasser im rahmen. (meint mein Händler auch). Die Kurbel drehen sich extrem schlecht und haben nun auch spiel.
> 
> Der Shimano SM-BB94-41A hatte ich auch gesehen, der hat Gehäusebreite: 89,5/92mm. Wie das SM-BB91-41A.



Hallo,
alle die Probleme mit dem Innenlager haben sollten mal schauen ob die kleine Bohrung unter dem Tretlager ggf. verschmutzt ist. Hier kann das Wasser, so vermute ich, aus dem Rahmen ablaufen.
Ich konnte hier ein paar Tropfen feststellen nachdem ich mein Rad entschlammt hatte.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## kaile81 (12. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Welches Loch, bei mir gibt es keins im Tretlagergehäuse. 

Kannst du mal ein Bild schießen?

Grüße

Kai


----------



## andi. (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin aktuell am überlegen mir ein Stereo 29er aufzubauen. Der Carbonrahmen gefällt mir von den Specs her wirklich gut. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Neues Komplettrad kaufen? Gebrauchte gibt es noch nicht wirklich. Wie sind die 2013er Modelle im Vergleich zu den 2014ern? Verkauft jemand von euch einen Rahmen?


----------



## LanceDD (12. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin aktuell am überlegen mir ein Stereo 29er aufzubauen. Der Carbonrahmen gefällt mir von den Specs her wirklich gut. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Neues Komplettrad kaufen? Gebrauchte gibt es noch nicht wirklich. Wie sind die 2013er Modelle im Vergleich zu den 2014ern? Verkauft jemand von euch einen Rahmen?


Hey Andi, 
ich "brauche" auch gerade ein neues Bike...
Habe mich für das günstige Pro mit steifem Alu-Hinterbau entschieden und lasse das von meinem Händler nach meinen Wünschen umbauen. 
Das kommt zwar preislich deutlich über dem Race raus, aber dafür ist ordentlich XT (inkl. Bremse plus großer Scheibe vorn), ein toller Laufradsatz und natürlich die Pike RCT3 drin. 
Sprich mal deinen Händler an! Bei Neurädern können die meistens "viel machen"... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Living (12. Februar 2014)

Was für ne Pike kommt rein?
140mm Solo Air oder 150mm DualAir?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (12. Februar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Was für ne Pike kommt rein?
> 140mm Solo Air oder 150mm DualAir?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


140mm Solo Air!!! 
Die Absenkung kann man mit Fahrtechnik wett machen und 150mm würden die Winkel verändern. 

Dann wird noch bissl Gewicht gespart und Solo Air soll noch'n Tick besser als Dual Air funktionieren. 

Also für mich kein Grund für Dual Air ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## maschbaer (12. Februar 2014)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welches Loch, bei mir gibt es keins im Tretlagergehäuse.
> 
> ...



Das hier meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. Februar 2014)

Bei meinem Stereo ist da auch kein Loch.


----------



## Lusio (12. Februar 2014)

Bei mir im Stereo ist das Loch da, aber schwer zu finden.


----------



## LanceDD (13. Februar 2014)

Ich war gerade im Laden und hab mir mein zukünftiges Bike angeschaut. Es hat auch das Loch wobei das etwa 1cm über der tiefsten Stelle des Tretlagers ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Living (13. Februar 2014)

Zeig uns mehr von dem Prachtstück 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Februar 2014)

Das ist m.E. keine Wasserablaufbohrung. Dafür ist die Stelle bei euch allen denkbar ungünstig.


----------



## LanceDD (13. Februar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Zeig uns mehr von dem Prachtstück
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dauert leider noch, weil weder Felgen, noch Naben, noch Bike geliefert wurden :'( 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (14. Februar 2014)

@LanceDD hast ne PM von mir ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Living (14. Februar 2014)

Passen die auf mein 2013 Stereo 140 Race?

DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One 29'' Disc Laufradsatz VR 15x100mm / HR 12x142mm Mod. 2014


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaile81 (14. Februar 2014)

Morgen,

Ja die passen ohne Probleme. 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## DeppJones (14. Februar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Passen die auf mein 2013 Stereo 140 Race?
> 
> DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One 29'' Disc Laufradsatz VR 15x100mm / HR 12x142mm Mod. 2014
> 
> ...



Die Cube-LR CSW 3.9 (Serie im 2014 HPC Race) scheinen umgelabelte Spline XM1501 zu sein. evtl. ist die Nabe keine 240er sondern eine 350er (macht aber am wenigsten aus). Felgen sind jedenfalls gleich.


----------



## Living (14. Februar 2014)

Danke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (14. Februar 2014)

Bei den Cube Bikes sind serienmäßig keine DT Swiss Spline One LRS!
Einfach mal näher hinschauen, dann sieht man die deutlichen Unterschiede auch. Insbesondere bei den Naben.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/


----------



## andi. (14. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand das Gewicht für den 29" Laufradsatz aus dem 2013 Super HPC Race?  (Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 15QR/X12, 32 spokes)


----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

gerade nachgeschaut, leider schon wieder verbastelt, 2,1 schätz ich mal , das schwerste ist die Bereifung mit den Hans Dämpfen (~800), die sind fast so schwer wie die pro Spiker Reifen

;


----------



## LanceDD (14. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Gewicht für den 29" Laufradsatz aus dem 2013 Super HPC Race?  (Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 15QR/X12, 32 spokes)


Der Sun Ringle is knapp über 2200g, wird aber nur im Pro verbaut, nicht im Race! Dort is'n DT Swiss drin, wird aber auch ordentlich Gewicht haben... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## andi. (14. Februar 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a80507/stereo-super-hpc-140-race-29-blackline.html

Habe das Rad bestellt. Dort ist der SUN aufgeführt. Na gut. Dann werd ich mal sehen ob ich mir eine alternative zulegen solte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

hab das gleiche , meines war teurer, leichtere Bereifung würde ich empfehlen, sonst mal fahren ...

Die Hans Dampf sind nicht nur schwer, die graben auch ganz ordentlich

;o)


----------



## LanceDD (14. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a80507/stereo-super-hpc-140-race-29-blackline.html
> 
> Habe das Rad bestellt. Dort ist der SUN aufgeführt. Na gut. Dann werd ich mal sehen ob ich mir eine alternative zulegen solte.


Ah ich dachte, es war vom 2014er Race die Rede... 

Die 1000€ günstiger sind allerdings ne Ansage! Bleibt also genügend übrig für ordentliche Laufräder und ne absenkbare Stütze. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

was hat denn deines für eine Collorierung ?
ich hätt ja gerne das was weiß ist in dunkelgrün

;
http://www.kcrw.com/media-player/mediaPlayer2.html?type=live&id=kcrwmusic


----------



## andi. (14. Februar 2014)

Meine Pläne für Umbauten bisher:

Reverb+Selle SLR Team 
XT Bremsen 200/180
Sram X9 Type2
XT Kurbel mit 1 KB 34T
E13 XCX Führung
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker + Superforce 45mm

Sind die Sachen die ich vom alten Rad übernehmen werde, bis auf die Kettenführung.

Was meint ihr zur Fox 34 Talas? Gegen Pike tauschen oder taugt die Fox in der Variante am Cube?


----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

Reverb+Selle SLR Team  --------------ok
XT Bremsen 200/180 ----------- die Bremserei die drauf ist funkt gut, habe 100kg hab mit dem 2. Laufradsatz auf  203 vorne erhöht
Sram X9 Type2 -- ?
XT Kurbel mit 1 KB 34T	--?
E13 XCX Führung  ---?
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker + Superforce 45mm  ------Vector Carbon hab ich auch , was ist superforce


----------



## LanceDD (14. Februar 2014)

Das klingt in meinen Augen sehr vernünftig! 
Nur an die Laufräder würde ich ran gehen. Die Steine gehen echt nicht. 
Und die Fox vom letzten Jahr soll nicht das Gelbe vom Ei gewesen sein - also besser ne Pike rein! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## LanceDD (14. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker + Superforce 45mm  ------Vector Carbon hab ich auch , was ist superforce


Was bringt so ein Carbon Lenker im Vergleich zum originalen aus Alu? Gewicht ist doch da kaum zu machen, oder? 


Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## andi. (14. Februar 2014)

@LanceDD hat schon so fast 100g Ersparnis und ist schön steif.

@auon Die XT Bremsen habe ich eh rumliegen. Sind die besten die ich bisher gefahren bin. Sram X9 Type2 ist nen Schaltwerk, die Kurbel wird mit einem 34er Kettenblatt gefahren und die E13 XCX ist eine obere Kettenführung.

Einsatzgebiet geht bei mir Richtung Enduro Rennen, daher die Umbauten.

Einige der Teile sind wie gesagt an  meinem  aktuellen Rad.


----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

@LanceDD 

ad Lenker: ich bin mit dem Originalteil überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen, der ist in so einem eigenartigen Winkel, die Originalgriffe habe ich auch nicht gekonnt, und ich wollte auch noch eine Überhöhung von 2 cm (bestellbar ist er in verschiedenen) Nylonverstärkt ist er auch
schmäler hab ich ihn auch noch gemacht (wegen dem Gewicht)

;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

@Andi 
Schaltwerk
da benötigst du eventunell ein längers Schaltauge als das was drauf ist, gibt's aber aktuell noch


----------



## LanceDD (14. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> @LanceDD
> 
> ad Lenker: ich bin mit dem Originalteil überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen, der ist in so einem eigenartigen Winkel, die Originalgriffe habe ich auch nicht gekonnt, und ich wollte auch noch eine Überhöhung von 2 cm (bestellbar ist er in verschiedenen) Nylonverstärkt ist er auch
> schmäler hab ich ihn auch noch gemacht (wegen dem Gewicht)
> ...


So ein Carbon Lenker wiegt doch auch locker 200g, richtig? 
Kennt denn jemand das Gewicht der originalen Lenker und Vorbau Kombination? Bzw. wieviel Gewicht könnte man dort vorn einsparen? 
Wenn es Sinn macht, könnt ihr was bestimmtes empfehlen? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## andi. (14. Februar 2014)

200g wiegt der Syntace Lenker etwa. Ein breiter Alu Lenker wiegt hohe 200 nahezu 300g!


----------



## auon (14. Februar 2014)

das mit dem Gewicht war ein Scherz

aber bei dem Nylonverstärkten Teil hast du wenigstens noch eine Banane in der Hand wenn er bricht

Bei Alu frisst
;


----------



## auon (15. Februar 2014)

http://www.kcrw.com/media-player/mediaPlayer2.html?type=live&id=kcrwmusic


----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

Hey zusammen,

ich habe mir auch ein nettes Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 Race (2013) aufgebaut. Also das Teil gekauft, sämtliche Teile rausgerupft und verkauft, und andere Teile reingeklopft.
So an sich finde ich die Dämpfung sehr harmonisch, aber das Losbrechmoment von der 2013er Fox Talas ist halt nicht so die Wucht.
Würde dort evtl. nachbessern:
Ist es eurer Meinung nach besser, sich eine Pike zu kaufen (Single oder Dual Air) oder geht auch eine Fox *Float* 2014 (Kashima)? Vom Neupreis ist die ja sogar teurer und generell soll die 2014er deutlich besser ansprechen und kein Vergleich sein zu der 2013er.

Was sagt ihr?

Pike würde ich mir dann halt neu holen und die Fox 2014er gebraucht (wie neu)...dann wäre die Fox sogar etwas preiswerter.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> So ein Carbon Lenker wiegt doch auch locker 200g, richtig?
> Kennt denn jemand das Gewicht der originalen Lenker und Vorbau Kombination? Bzw. wieviel Gewicht könnte man dort vorn einsparen?
> Wenn es Sinn macht, könnt ihr was bestimmtes empfehlen?
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Hey,

der Vorbau hat bei mir 144g auf die Waage gebracht (90mm; Easton EA70 TL4 Aluminium OS Vorbau 2013), der Lenker noch einmal 233g (720mm; Cube RFR Lenker), macht zusammen 377g. Habe nun Tune Geiles Teil 4.0 OV (60mm) und einen Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm (12°) verbaut. Die Kombination wiegt 309g (93g Vorbau und 216g Lenker).

Evtl. hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> @Andi
> Schaltwerk
> da benötigst du eventunell ein längers Schaltauge als das was drauf ist, gibt's aber aktuell noch



@andi.
Da hat auon recht, du musst dir unbedingt dieses Schaltauge holen, ansonsten schlägt das SRAM Schaltwerk gegen die Kassette, weil es keinen Widerstand hat:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-parts/drop-outs/product/cube-drop-out-2090/
statt
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-parts/drop-outs/product/cube-drop-out-2091/

Habe ein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk verbaut und musste das auch machen.


----------



## andi. (15. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis @CalvinSK


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andi. (15. Februar 2014)

@CalvinSK Funktioniert an dem Rahmen ein Short Cage Schaltwerk? Mein x9 ist nämlich eins. 

Hast du den originalen Laufradsatz gewogen? Mit was hast du ihn getauscht?


----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> @CalvinSK Funktioniert an dem Rahmen ein Short Cage Schaltwerk? Mein x9 ist nämlich eins.
> 
> Hast du den originalen Laufradsatz gewogen? Mit was hast du ihn getauscht?



Short Cage kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, fahre ein Medium. Aber wenn du dir Kapazität deiner Übersetzung einhältst, sollte nichts dagegen sprechen.

Mein Laufradsatz hat 2248g auf die Waage gebracht. Ich selbst wiege aber nur 65kg, weswegen mein alter Satz in das Rad gewandert ist. ZTR Crest, Tune King/Kong und Sapim CX-Ray. Resultat sind 1403g.


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> der Vorbau hat bei mir 144g auf die Waage gebracht (90mm; Easton EA70 TL4 Aluminium OS Vorbau 2013), der Lenker noch einmal 233g (720mm; Cube RFR Lenker), macht zusammen 377g. Habe nun Tune Geiles Teil 4.0 OV (60mm) und einen Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm (12°) verbaut. Die Kombination wiegt 309g (93g Vorbau und 216g Lenker).
> 
> Evtl. hilft dir das weiter.



Reverse Carbon Lenker 750 mm 168 Gramm


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Mein Original Laufradsatz wog mit Reifen, bremsscheiben und Kassette5120 Gramm. Der neue mit Fun WorksNaben, Arch Felgen, Nobby Nic 2,25 SK, Schlauchlos, xx Kassette, Formula Bremsscheiben wiegt 3764 Gramm . Da kann man am meisten sparen


----------



## Living (15. Februar 2014)

@CalvinSK

Liste doch mal auf was du alles gemacht hast?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

Kann ich heute Abend mal machen


----------



## auon (15. Februar 2014)

so hab ich´s mir damals vorgestellt

Benötige deine fachliche Kompetenz
Ich möchte gerne ein neues Mountainbike
Format: 29
Fahrer: 192cm
!!Gewichtsbelastung: Fahrer bis 105 + Gepäck 20 = 125 (wichtig Gabel/Steilab_und Felgen)
Gewicht: so leicht wie mit anderen Ansprüchen möglich
Federung: Full Suspension mit Cockpit lockout (mindest vorne)
Felgen: Tubeless mit Milch
Schaltung: am Bremshebel
Bremserei: Scheibe die nicht abglüht!!
Radstand: je länger desto gut (möchte wieder mal in einem Fahrrad sitzen; trags auch ums eck)
Bereifung: eher schmal
Geometrie: Zeitfahrfahrrad (möchte nicht nach hinten umkippen) ev. Brauch ich da professionelle Beratung
Gib mal deinen Senf
Lg
U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (15. Februar 2014)

Dolby


----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> Dolby



???


----------



## CalvinSK (15. Februar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> @CalvinSK
> 
> Liste doch mal auf was du alles gemacht hast?!
> 
> ...



Hier einmal mein Schmuckstück, ausgehend von einem Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 Race (2013):
GABEL: Alt --> Fox 34 Talas 29 CTD
DÄMPFER: Alt --> Fox Float CTD
VORBAU: Tune Geiles Teil 4.0 OV 60mm
LENKER: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
LAUFRÄDER: ZTR Crest + Tune King/Kong + Sapim CX-Ray
STECKACHSE: Alt
REIFEN: Alt
SCHLAUCH: Tubeless montiert
BREMSEN: Avid Elixir X0 (200mm Vorne/180mm Hinten)
SATTELSTÜTZE: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 420/125mm
SATTEL: Tune KommVor
KURBEL: SRAM X0 2-fach 36-22 175mm (GXP)
INNENLAGER: GXP PressFit BB92
UMWERFER: SRAM X0 2-fach High Direct Mount
SCHALTWERK: SRAM X0 Type2
SCHALTHEBEL: SRAM X0 2x10 (Trigger)
KASSETTE: SRAM XG-1080 11-36
KETTE: SRAM PC-1091
KETTENFÜHRUNG: c.guide
PEDALE: WellGo B181
FLASCHENHALTER: -
GRIFFE: Alt

Summa summarum kommt das Ding auf 11,92kg (Rahmengröße M).


----------



## andi. (15. Februar 2014)

Ich denke er meinte damit Doppelpost 

Werde mir wohl einen DT XM1501 Laufradsatz holen. Das Gewicht und der Einsatzbereich sollten passen. Felgen sind dann 27/22,5mm breit.


----------



## Living (15. Februar 2014)

@Andi sag Bescheid wenn du ein gutes Angebot hast, will auch ein paar! Welches Gewicht bringst du in voller Montur? Bei mir sind es ca. 85Kg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andi. (15. Februar 2014)

Wiege auch so in der Drehe mit Montur. Einsatzgebiet geht bei mir ziemlich Richtung Enduro, Rennen, Sprünge usw. Mal sehen ob das alles mitmacht 


Bin grad etwas am Rechnen. Das könnte mit meinen Teilen und dem neuen LRS gegen 11,xx kg gehen. Lecker


----------



## CalvinSK (16. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Wiege auch so in der Drehe mit Montur. Einsatzgebiet geht bei mir ziemlich Richtung Enduro, Rennen, Sprünge usw. Mal sehen ob das alles mitmacht
> 
> 
> Bin grad etwas am Rechnen. Das könnte mit meinen Teilen und dem neuen LRS gegen 11,xx kg gehen. Lecker



Was werden denn für Teile verbaut? 11,xx kg für Enduro wäre schon eine Ansage!


----------



## andi. (16. Februar 2014)

Das hängt natürlich davon ab ob die 12.7kg Angabe von Cube stimmt. Werde dann posten wenn das Rad da ist. Hoffe Bike-Discount liefert zügig.


----------



## CalvinSK (16. Februar 2014)

Meines hatte 13,3 kg...hatte nämlich auch zuerst mit unteren 11kg gerechnet und habe dann "nur" knapp die 12kg geknackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (16. Februar 2014)

Gut dann wirds bei mir auch nichts  Na mal abwarten.


----------



## maschbaer (17. Februar 2014)

Hi,

was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen auf Eurem Stereo?

Auf meine Stereo SPHC 140 SL Carbon'n'Green ist:
- vorn Hans Dampf Kevlar, TrailStar, SnakeSkin
- hinten Hans Dampf Kevlar, PaceStar, SnakeSkin
montiert. Das ist der Standardausstattung für das Bike.

Luftdruck habe ich auf 1,6bar bei meinen 92kg eingestellt.

Ich habe jetzt bei fast allen Ausfahrten gemerkt, dass dass Vorderrad untersteuert und ich bin auch schon ein paar mal mit dem Vorderrad wegerutscht (zum Glück nur einmal gestürzt).
Auf meinem alten Bike hatte ich Conti Mountain King II Protection 26" drauf. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich da mal solche Probleme hatte.

Gruß Masch


----------



## deathmetal (17. Februar 2014)

Fahre auch den Hans Dampf, aber was du beschreibst, is mir jetzt noch nicht passiert. Bin auch zuvor am alten Bike den Mountain King gefahren. Persönlich finde ich den Hans Dampf deutlich besser was den Gripp angeht. 
Fahre allerdings eher mit 1,8 Bar und bin leichter. Vielleicht "walkt" bei dir der Reifen auf der Felge?


----------



## CalvinSK (17. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre auch den Hans Dampf TrailStar (SnakeSkin) 29x2.35 (1.8 bar) und bin an sich sehr zufrieden. War zuvor eher im Hardtail Sektor unterwegs und bin dort Reifen wie beispielsweise den Racing Ralph gefahren (29x2.1; 2.3 bar). Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mir auch einen größeren Unterschied zwischen den Reifen gewünscht, dennoch ist der Hans Dampf schon eine andere Marschrichtung.

Gefühlt ist folgender Untergrund wie geschaffen für den Hans Dampf:
- Spitze Steine
- Loser Schotter/Geröll
- Halb-fester Waldboden/Erde
- Trockener Waldboden mit Wurzeln
- Frischer Neuschnee (Pulver)

Folgende Bodenbeläge bringen den Hans Dampf gefühlt an seine Grenzen:
- Nasse Wurzeln
- Moos bedeckte, flache/glatte Steine
- Nasser Schnee
- Schlamm (Grip ist relativ ok, aber das Profil ist schnell dicht)

Kann dir aber leider keinen wirklichen (realistischen) Vergleich mit ähnlichen Reifen á la Conti oder Maxxis geben. Vielleicht schneidet dort der Hans Dampf doch recht gut ab oder eher schlechter...leider keine Ahnung.

Grüße!


----------



## andi. (17. Februar 2014)

Mein Gefühl beim 26" Hans Dampf war ebenfalls das er auf feuchten bis schlammigen Böden nicht soviel Seitenhalt hat. Ist aber auch ganz logisch wenn man sich das Profil anschaut im Vergleich zu einer Magic Mary o.ä. Reifen.

@maschbaer Das Verhalten des Vorderreifens hängt aber auch von deiner Körperposition auf dem Rad und deinem Bremsverhalten ab. Bei falscher Gewichtsverteilung kann die Front schneller ausbrechen. Ebenfalls bei zu unkontrollierten Bremsaktionen. Achte da vielleicht das nächste mal ein wenig drauf. (Keine Kritik an deiner Fahrtechnik, nur als Hinweis  )


----------



## auon (17. Februar 2014)

ich hab jetzt einen Rocket Ron aufgezogen 520g je, guter halber Kilo bewegte Masse weniger, man merkt aber das es weicher ist, mit ohne dem Snakeskin usw
und bei feuchtem Boden bremst er wesentlich weniger, rauf wie runter

für wenns trocken wird hab ich den Thunder Burt liegen, die Hans Dämpfe und Spikes halt

;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (17. Februar 2014)

Treffen sich 2 am Berg

a: sag mal kannst du mir sagen wie der Berg da heißt?

b: wöchana

a: Dankeschön

;o)


----------



## deathmetal (18. Februar 2014)

Nen RoRo an einem Stereo? 
Finde auch die Hans Dampf nicht soooo wild bzgl. Rollwiderstand. Mitm Stereo will ich leiber im Groben gute Reifen als etwas schneller am Berg zu sein muss ich sagen


----------



## andi. (18. Februar 2014)

Ich denke hier werden einfach ziemlich unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete verfolgt.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2014)

Hab mich auch gewundert. Der RoRo wird dem Stereo nicht gerecht.


----------



## CalvinSK (18. Februar 2014)

Bin der selben Auffassung...wenn es doch um Geschwindigkeit geht, würde ich evtl. noch zu einem X-King tendieren, aber Rocket Ron ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Februar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahr das Stereo seit April 2013. (Alpencross und viel Trails)
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das Hinterbau und Sitzröhre „kollidieren“  wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt.  Hat niemand was ähnliches beobachten können?
> 
> ...





Endlich kam heute die gute Nachricht… ich bekomme einen komplett neuen Rahmen den Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29 in schwarz - weiß in der Größe 20 Zoll 2014 als Austausch. 



Leider muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten....


----------



## CalvinSK (19. Februar 2014)

Sehr cool, ist aber ohnehin sehr interessant, dass das von Seiten der Konstruktion überhaupt ging.
Scheinbar ich aber mein Fahrverhalten nicht so aggressiv, als dass ich den Hinterbau zum Durchschlagen bekommen würde.

Dann wünsche ich einmal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen!


----------



## Rucksim (19. Februar 2014)

Der Dämpfer kann immer mal durchschlagen, auf keinen Fall darf aber dann der Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen kollidieren. Kann es sein, dass das passiert wenn ein falscher Dämpfer verbaut ist?
In 2014 sind angeblich teilweise Fritzz-Bikes mit Dämpfern ausgeliefert worden die zu wenig Hub hatten. Als ich mein Bike mit der defekten Reverb zum Händler gebracht hatte, wurde der Dämpfer vermessen. Bei meinem Bike hat alles gepasst.


----------



## Grins3katze (19. Februar 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer kann immer mal durchschlagen, auf keinen Fall darf aber dann der Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen kollidieren. Kann es sein, dass das passiert wenn ein falscher Dämpfer verbaut ist?
> .



Ganz genau.... es darf nicht passieren.

Dämpfer war in Ordnung. Rahmen war nicht in Ordnung. Diesen Problem kam auch auf eine Vorserie vom Stereo.  http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/BS...Bikes_Cube_Stereo_Super_HPC_140_29_S56-57.pdf


----------



## Rucksim (19. Februar 2014)

Kaum vorstellbar, dass das in der Entwicklung nicht gleich auffällt.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vennbiker (19. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Gewicht für den 29" Laufradsatz aus dem 2013 Super HPC Race?  (Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 15QR/X12, 32 spokes)


Hab meinen am Wochenende endlich rausgeschmissen, daher frisch von der Waage: VR 1024 g, HR 1220 g, gesamt 2.244 g.


----------



## Living (19. Februar 2014)

Und was ist jetzt drauf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vennbiker (19. Februar 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt drauf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Ich war mal mutig: Fun Works N-light mit Fun Works Atmosphere XL, und tubeless. Ersparnis ca. 700 g. Mal sehen, ob sie es aushalten.


----------



## CalvinSK (19. Februar 2014)

Also meine ZTR Crest Felgen mit Tune King/Kong Naben und Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen formen glücklicherweise noch nicht "Suzuka" nach, wobei die auch leichtes Spiel mit meinen 65kg haben.


----------



## auon (19. Februar 2014)

und dann wieder die Baggerschaufeln drauf?

hab mich heute erwischt wie ich verhalten war weil ihr die Rocket Rons so hinterfragt habt

ich wohn nicht neben der Geröllhalde

heute war der Waldboden durchgehend feucht und weich, teils Gatschig

ich find halt das der RoRo wesentlich weniger Gatsch mit nimmt und ihn auch wesentlich schneller los wird und sich nicht so tief eingräbt
mit dem Dampf hätt ich beim heimkommen sicher um 2kg mehr Dreck mit gehabt

hab auch ein gatschiges Bergaufstück und eine Steilabfahrt ausprobiert, für mich ist das ok

;o)


----------



## CalvinSK (19. Februar 2014)

Jeder sollten mit seinen Reifen zurechtkommen, das ist das Wichtigste. Natürlich gibt es zahlreiche Meinungen und Empfehlungen, letztendlich zählt aber, was du für richtig hältst, also ist das vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Mir geht es bei den Hans Dampf Reifen einerseits natürlich um den Grip, den sie mir subjektiv vermitteln, aber auch um die Sicherheit, dass der Reifen mir nicht jederzeit um die Ohren fliegen kann, sollte ein spitzeres Geröllfeld bevorstehen. Für dieses sichere Gefühl nehme ich auch gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf.

Da ich meine Laufräder bereits länger habe und sie mich noch nie im Stich gelassen haben, hat sich dort bereits eine "Vertrauensbeziehung" aufgebaut, weswegen ich noch immer hinter ihnen und dem Gewicht stehe...ich weiß, ist ein bisschen -->


----------



## auon (19. Februar 2014)

apropos   ich probier morgen mal die Thunder Burt aus, gleiche Strecke, wozu hab ich 2 Laufradsätze

bei richtigem Druck haben die auch Stollen, mal sehen , vielleicht erst mal hinten

;o)


----------



## auon (20. Februar 2014)

ausprobiert   Rocket Ron vorn Thunder Burt hinten Waldboden feucht bis Gatschig, Gatschauffahrt, Steilabfahrt, Stiegen, Forstautobahn, Laub, Wiese

hinten mit Schlauch und wenig Luft, so das das ganze Profil aufliegt

überraschend guter Vortrieb aber die Verzögerungswerte sind eher Mau
könnt so meine Sommermischung werden

bei wer kann längeres Schleiferl machen kann man mitspielen
;=)


----------



## CalvinSK (21. Februar 2014)

Hast du die Kombi auch mal auf Schotter à la Karwendel oder Dolomiten probiert oder fährst du vorwiegend auf Waldböden?
Würde mich interessieren, wie durchschlagsresistent die sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (21. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> der Vorbau hat bei mir 144g auf die Waage gebracht (90mm; Easton EA70 TL4 Aluminium OS Vorbau 2013), der Lenker noch einmal 233g (720mm; Cube RFR Lenker), macht zusammen 377g. Habe nun Tune Geiles Teil 4.0 OV (60mm) und einen Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm (12°) verbaut. Die Kombination wiegt 309g (93g Vorbau und 216g Lenker).
> 
> Evtl. hilft dir das weiter.


Ja das hilft extrem, weil es mir zeigt, dass ich da kaum Gewicht raus holen kann! Vielen Dank! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## LanceDD (21. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hier einmal mein Schmuckstück, ausgehend von einem Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 Race (2013):
> GABEL: Alt --> Fox 34 Talas 29 CTD
> DÄMPFER: Alt --> Fox Float CTD
> VORBAU: Tune Geiles Teil 4.0 OV 60mm
> ...


Unter 12kg is geil! 
Werde froh sein, wenn ich unter 13 bleiben werde... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## LanceDD (21. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> ausprobiert   Rocket Ron vorn Thunder Burt hinten...


Ganz so extrem wollte ich es nicht treiben... 
Ich werde auf dem neuen, "guten", leichten Laufradsatz vorn Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph jeweils in 2.35 probieren. Das Ganze auf der Ryde Trace EN 29. Oder würde für die kurzen, knackigen Hometrails und gelegentliche Marathons evtl sogar die schmalere AM Variante der Trace ausreichen? Dadurch könnte ich sogar auf 2.25er Reifen gehen... 

Und den originalen Sun Ringlé werde ich als "Hardcore-Variante" behalten, wenns mal ins Grobe oder zum Endurorennen geht. 

Das macht doch Sinn, oder? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## CalvinSK (21. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Unter 12kg is geil!
> Werde froh sein, wenn ich unter 13 bleiben werde...



Wie wird denn deine Konfiguration aussehen?


----------



## LanceDD (21. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Wie wird denn deine Konfiguration aussehen?


Ein 2014er Pro 140 in 20"
* Pike Solo Air 140
* XT Bremsen 
* Laufräder Ryde Trace, Bitex Naben, CX Ray Speichen, Alu Nippel 
* Nobby Nic vorn, Racing Ralph hinten, Tubeless 
* XT Kassette 
* ordentliche, dickere Griffe 

Und wie geschrieben, den original Laufradsatz behalte ich für grobe Einsätze. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## CalvinSK (21. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ein 2014er Pro 140 in 20"
> * Pike Solo Air 140
> * XT Bremsen
> * Laufräder Ryde Trace, Bitex Naben, CX Ray Speichen, Alu Nippel
> ...



Unabhängig von deiner Zusammenstellung habe ich das meiste Gewicht durch folgende Maßnahmen eingespart:
- Laufradsatz --> recht teuer, dafür auch hohe Gewichtsreduktion
- Kassette --> Sehr günstig, um viel Gewicht zu sparen
- Tubeless --> Adäquates Mittel
- Sattel --> Immer so eine Sache, man muss ja auch mehrere Stunden damit klar kommen
- Kurbel --> Teuer
- Vorbau --> bei mir persönlich recht günstig, bringt aber auch nicht allzu viel, war eher aus Geometriegründen

Wenn du mit dünneren und pannenanfälligeren Reifen zurechtkommst, ließe sich hier auch noch viel Gewicht sparen. Ich persönliche finde aber, dass eine 29er Walze mit 140mm Dampfhämmern bei < 13kg schon recht zart durch die Gegend pflügt. Ich hatte jetzt noch nie das Gefühl, "boah, haben die Blei an meinem Fahrrad verbaut".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (21. Februar 2014)

Hi, auch wenn ich hier nochmal etwas frage, was schon thema war. sind die bremsscheiben 6-loch oder centerlockadapter??
sieht ohne demontage nicht nach ihm oder ihr aus. thx


----------



## LanceDD (21. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dünneren und pannenanfälligeren Reifen zurechtkommst, ließe sich hier auch noch viel Gewicht sparen. Ich persönliche finde aber, dass eine 29er Walze mit 140mm Dampfhämmern bei < 13kg schon recht zart durch die Gegend pflügt. Ich hatte jetzt noch nie das Gefühl, "boah, haben die Blei an meinem Fahrrad verbaut".


Da haste natürlich Recht! 

Aber mein Einsatzbereich erstreckt sich sehr breit von hauptsächlich  lockeren Touren auf den Hometrails, mit 2-3 Starts bei kurzen Marathons auf der einen, bis hin zu 2-3 Starts bei Endurorennen, auf der anderen Seite. 
Es muss sozusagen die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" sein, obwohl mir klar ist, dass es bei beiden Renneinsätzen immer nur ein Kompromiss (daher Nobby Nic) sein wird. 
Hauptsächlich will ich aber mit der Kiste natürlich Spaß haben! 

Was meint ihr:
Taugt der Sun Ringlé - Laufradsatz (inkl. Hans Dampf) überhaupt fürs Grobe (3-4 Tage pro Jahr)? 
Denn da hätte ich dann wegen der schmalen Felge bei wenig Druck wieder mit wabbelnden Reifen zu tun und die andere Frage ist natürlich, ob das Ding überhaupt hält? Is zwar schwer, aber auch eher billig... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## CheapTrick (21. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Was meint ihr:
> Taugt der Sun Ringlé - Laufradsatz (inkl. Hans Dampf) überhaupt fürs Grobe (3-4 Tage pro Jahr)?
> Denn da hätte ich dann wegen der schmalen Felge bei wenig Druck wieder mit wabbelnden Reifen zu tun und die andere Frage ist natürlich, ob das Ding überhaupt hält? Is zwar schwer, aber auch eher billig...
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Das hängt beim Sun Ringle anscheinend wohl sehr von der Einschspeichqualität ab, die sehr schwankend ist. Hatte bei mir auch als erstes die Laufräder gegen was leichteres getauscht. Fahre aber das Hinterrad öfters noch bei gröberen Touren. Bisher hat es alles ohne Blessuren überstanden. Bringe fahrfertig aber auch nur 80 Kilo auf die Waage ;-)

Die Lenkzentrale habe ich auch getauscht, gegen Ritchy Trail Vorbau und Trail Carbon Rizer. Gebracht hat es ganze 30 Gramm ;-) Ging mir aber eher um die Ergonomie und nicht um das Gewicht.

Die besten Stellen um Gewicht zu sparen wurden schon genannt: Laufräder, Kassette, Tubeless.
Ich hab mein 2013 noch auf 2x10 umgerüstet, das hat ein bisschen was gebracht.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Februar 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Hi, auch wenn ich hier nochmal etwas frage, was schon thema war. sind die bremsscheiben 6-loch oder centerlockadapter??
> sieht ohne demontage nicht nach ihm oder ihr aus. thx


Centerlock.

Ich bin seit dieser Woche übrigens mit 2.4er Highroller II vorne und 2.4er Ardent hinten unterwegs. Rollt subjektiv besser und macht sich auf losem Untergrund viel besser bei annähernd gleichem Gewicht.


----------



## CalvinSK (22. Februar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Centerlock.
> 
> Ich bin seit dieser Woche übrigens mit 2.4er Highroller II vorne und 2.4er Ardent hinten unterwegs. Rollt subjektiv besser und macht sich auf losem Untergrund viel besser bei annähernd gleichem Gewicht.



Wenn man sich im wirklichen harten Gelände bewegt und der Fokus noch mehr auf das Herunterfahren gelegt ist, dann ist das sicherlich eine sehr sinnvolle Kombination. Ich habe mich aber erst einmal dazu entschieden, die Hans Dampf Dinger runterzuschrubben und mache mir erst danach Gedanken über andere Reifen. So wie ich aber meinen Vorderreifen ansehe, gebe ich den Reifen so 1 - 1 1/2 "Saisons" (als ob die wirklich einmal endet  ).
Hatte bis jetzt noch nie Maxxis auf meinen Rädern, würde mich aber schon einmal ziemlich interessieren, wie die sich fahren.


----------



## Grins3katze (22. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt noch nie Maxxis auf meinen Rädern, würde mich aber schon einmal ziemlich interessieren, wie die sich fahren.



Ging mir bisher genau so...  hab mir mir neue LRS gekauft und montiert habe ich:
VR Maxxis – Minion DHF 29x2.5
HR Maxxis – Minion DHR II 29x2.3

(Leider ich bin noch 2 Wochen ohne meinen Stereo)

Bilder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-hardtail-a-la-carte-sil-vous-plait.684157/#post-11746668


----------



## maschbaer (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe heute erstmal alle Hinterschrauben nachgezogen, da ich seit kurzem immer ein Knacken beim Einfedern hatte. Wie vermutet war eine der Schrauben des Hinterbaus etwas lose, vielleicht schon ein Montagefehler.

Auf den farbigen (bei mir grün) schrauben steht ja das Drehmoment direkt drauf. Auf den silbernen Schrauben am Dämpfer und die in der Nähe von der Hinterradachse sind steht allerdings nichts drauf.

Mit welchem Drehmoment würdet ihr diese anziehen?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2014)

Die kannst mit 8Nm anziehen, beim Dämpfer Unten 8-10Nm und alle mit Loctite mittelfest. Beim Horstlink auch öfters mal überprüfen, da die sich häufig lockern.


----------



## atopo (22. Februar 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe heute erstmal alle Hinterschrauben nachgezogen, da ich seit kurzem immer ein Knacken beim Einfedern hatte. Wie vermutet war eine der Schrauben des Hinterbaus etwas lose, vielleicht schon ein Montagefehler.
> 
> Auf den farbigen (bei mir grün) schrauben steht ja das Drehmoment direkt drauf. Auf den silbernen Schrauben am Dämpfer und die in der Nähe von der Hinterradachse sind steht allerdings nichts drauf.
> ...



Hier sollte eigentlich was drin stehen ... ist aber noch nicht auf Stand.
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/Torque_Settings.pdf
Würde am Horstlink auch 8 Nm empfehlen. Am Dämpfer die in der Cube-Liste.


----------



## Lusio (22. Februar 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Mit welchem Drehmoment würdet ihr diese anziehen?



Hallo, die Drehmomente findest du hier.

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...i-need-to-tighten-the-screws-of-my-cube-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2014)

Die Liste ist leider von 2011 und das neue Stereo gibt es erst seit 2013.


----------



## atopo (22. Februar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Liste ist leider von 2011 und das neue Stereo gibt es erst seit 2013.



Hatte ich ja entspr angemerkt. Habe meinen Dämpfer nach dem Service wieder eingebaut und die Schrauben mit diesen Momenten befestigt 10-12 oben u. 8-10 unten.


----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2014)

10-12Nm ist beim Dämpfer Oben viel zu viel, da dort eine Aluschraube ist! Dort nur mit 8Nm!
Besorg dir schon mal vorsichtshalber eine Ersatzschraube.


----------



## auon (23. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hast du die Kombi auch mal auf Schotter à la Karwendel oder Dolomiten probiert oder fährst du vorwiegend auf Waldböden?
> Würde mich interessieren, wie durchschlagsresistent die sind.


 

hab ich noch nicht, es gibt von dem Rocket Ron einen mit Snakeskin, vom Thunderburt einen mit Snakeskin oder einen mit Raceguard(bisschen Pannensicherer)

ich glaube mich zu erinnern das bei den Vögeln mit Snakeskin immer die gleichen Werte für die Karkassendichte angegeben sind, egal welches Profil dann drauf ist
Karkassendichte (in TPI):127
SnakeSkin: 67

kommt Frühjahr kommen auch bei mir sicher mehr Steine, für Karwendel oder Dolomiten würd ich mir die mit Snakeskin nehmen, auf den Nockbergen wär´s mir wurscht

je dünner die seitliche Karkasse desto schwieriger auf 0815 Felgen(Ringle) tubless zu machen
da empfiehlt sich eine UST Felge, für den Notfall eine Pet Flasche oder ne Kreditkarte und ein Schlauch


----------



## atopo (23. Februar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Liste ist leider von 2011 und das neue Stereo gibt es erst seit 2013.



Hatte ich ja entspr angemerkt. Habe meinen Dämpfer nach dem Service wieder eingebaut und die Schrauben mit diesen Momenten befestigt 10-12 oben u. 8-10 unten.


Vincy schrieb:


> 10-12Nm ist beim Dämpfer Oben viel zu viel, da dort eine Aluschraube ist! Dort nur mit 8Nm!
> Besorg dir schon mal vorsichtshalber eine Ersatzschraube.


ups .... sorry, habe mich vertan. Genau umgekehrt oben/unten


----------



## andi. (23. Februar 2014)

Mein SHPC Race 20" ist dann kurz vor dem Wochenende angekommen und wurde gleich umgebaut.





Was ist alles dazugekommen?

Reverb
Selle Italia Team Sattel
Syntace Vector Lenker
Syntace Superforce (45mm) Lenker
XT Bremsen (aktuell fehlt noch eine Leitung, als Ersatz ne Elixir)
XM1501 Spline Laufradsatz
Superstar CNC Mag Pedale
X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk
RaceFace Narrow Wide 34T KB
XTR Kette
XT Kassette 11-36
ODI Rogue Griffe

macht am Ende 12.7kg

Sind dann gleich ordentlich an zwei Tagen insgesamt 60km  und fast 3000hm gefahren. Dabei fast alle Trails mitgenommen die in unserer Region so vertreten sind. Dabei handelt es sich um einige recht heftige, technische Endurostrecken. Kleine Sprünge, viele Kehren und anspruchsvolle Steilpassagen. Das Rad hat sich soweit echt gut geschlagen. Bietet gefühlt mehr Grip und Kontrlle als mein Orange Five und rollt auch eine ganze Ecke besser.

Potenzial:
Tubeless
TI-Achsen für Pedale


----------



## LanceDD (23. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Mein SHPC Race 20" ist dann kurz vor dem Wochenende angekommen und wurde gleich umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jawoll sauber! Schönes Ding. 
Du hattest das 2013er ja günstig bekommen, richtig? Wo bist'n am Ende dann finanziell raus gekommen? 
Sicherlich wirst du noch versuchen, diverse Teile zu verkaufen, oder? 

Hätte denn die Reverb nicht auch Stealth werden können? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Februar 2014)

Schick! Nur die Reverbleitung hätte ich anders verlegt. Entweder am Unterrohr entlang oder zumindest besser am Oberrohr entlang.


----------



## Vincy (23. Februar 2014)

Leute, tut einen Gefallen und schreibt bitte bei der Modellbezeichnung immer 650b bzw 29" dabei. Das verwirrt sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (23. Februar 2014)

@andi.
schönes Bike, aber wieso hast du keine Reverb Stealth verbaut, der Rahmen hat doch dafür extra eine Öffnung? 
Diese Frickellösung mit der Reverb-Leitung wäre mir immer ein Dorn im Auge.

@all
hat hier wer ein Stereo mit X01 Gruppe zu Gesicht bekommen?


----------



## andi. (24. Februar 2014)

@Al_Borland  @daproblem Die Reverb war so im alten Rad. Zugverlegung muss ich nochmal schauen. Hat jemand ein Bild mit besserem Beispiel?

@LanceDD Was es am Ende kostet kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, da fast alle aufgelisteten Teile vom Orange stammen. Verkaufen werde ich jetzt sicher einiges der Teile.

Hat schon jemand den Sun Radium Laufradsatz verkauft? Wieviel Euros gabs dafür noch? Überlege ihn als Ersatz zu behalten.


----------



## CalvinSK (24. Februar 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Sun Radium Laufradsatz verkauft? Wieviel Euros gabs dafür noch? Überlege ihn als Ersatz zu behalten.



Problematisch ist das Einsatzgebiet des LRS. Für das Gewicht und ähnlicher Steifgkeit bekommt man meist schon recht günstige LRS. Ich würde einmal grob schätzen, dass der Sun Ringle Radium LRS neu vom Händler so für 220-250€ angeboten würde.
Die Frage ist aber, wer würde sich genau für diesen LRS in welchem Einsatzgebiet entscheiden? Ich sehe genau dort die Problematik, weswegen man die Dinger nur über den Preis losbekommt, was ich wiederum als Grund sehen würde die Dinger selbst zu nutzen, denn dafür sind sie gut genug. Ich habe meine für 130€ abgeben können - da ich tatsächlich überhaupt gar kein Nutzen für die hatte -, hatte aber das Gefühl, dass ich da am Limit war. Viel mehr wäre da nicht gegangen. Man bekommt halt andere normale LRS (und nichts anderes ist der Sun Ringle Radium, meiner Meinung nach) gebraucht für 120-250€ und evtl. gibt einer lieber ~200€ aus, wenn er weiß, was er davon hat (z.B. Shimano LRS oder so).

Ist zumindest meine Überlegung hinter dem Ganzen. Deswegen meine Empfehlung: Wenn du für die Sun Ringle einen Nutzen hast, verwende sie lieber - z.B. im Bikepark - weiter und verkaufe sie nicht. Denn im Grunde ist der LRS gut, findet aber keinen Abnehmermarkt.


----------



## CalvinSK (24. Februar 2014)

Eine Frage meinerseits:
Hätte jemand von euch ein Bild seiner Verlegung der Zughüllen im unteren Tretlagerbereich?
Habe dort nämlich etwas Probleme mit meiner Zughülle, die in Richtung Schaltwerk verläuft. Trotz Kabelbinder an Kettenstrebe und Kabelbinder zur Fixierung an der Zughülle für den Umwerfer, verrutscht das Ding nach einer Tour (Einfedern und Ausfedern) so sehr, dass es ab und zu gegen meine Kette kommt und deswegen bereits fast nackig ist. Wollte die Zughülle recht bald austauschen, würde mich aber zuvor gerne von euren Erfahrungen inspirieren lassen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## LanceDD (24. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Empfehlung: Wenn du für die Sun Ringle einen Nutzen hast, verwende sie lieber - z.B. im Bikepark - weiter und verkaufe sie nicht. Denn im Grunde ist der LRS gut, findet aber keinen Abnehmermarkt.


So war auch mein Plan - ein stabiler Laufradsatz für grobe Einsätze, wie Park oder Endurorennen.

Aber is der Sun Ringlé wirklich dafür geeignet?
Der "beste Laufradbauer" merkte (sicher zurecht) an, dass man mit der schmalen Felge wieder den Nachteil der wabbelnden Reifen bei wenig Luftdruck hat und der Laufradsatz auch sonst nicht so doll halten wird...

Mein Problem ist halt, wie ich mit EINEM guten Laufradsatz den Spagat zwischen Marathon und Endurorennen schaffen soll.
Jemand ne Idee? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## andi. (24. Februar 2014)

War ziemlich abfahrtslastig unterwegs mit dem XM1501 am Wochenende. Bisher sorgenfrei, der HansDampf hat gut drauf gehalten. Bin auch nen Gap 3-4 Meter gesprungen und etwas auf der Kante gelandet. Soweit kein Schlag zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (24. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist halt, wie ich mit EINEM guten Laufradsatz den Spagat zwischen Marathon und Endurorennen schaffen soll.
> Jemand ne Idee?



Das ist vor allem eine Sache deines eigenen Gewichts, an sich ist eine Eier-Legende-Wollmilchsau immer so eine Sache. Leicht und stabil geht schon, macht sich aber immer durch einen hohen Preis bemerkbar. Wenn Leichtigkeit oder Steifigkeit etwas abnimmt, kannst du auch vom Preis etwas abziehen; so die "einfache" Regel.

Die Toleranzen hierfür werden natürlich größer, je leichter du selbst bist und demnach desto weniger Last auf das Rad und somit auf den Laufrädern wirkt. Der Fahrstil ist auch ein zu beachtender Einflussfaktor.


----------



## LanceDD (24. Februar 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Das ist vor allem eine Sache deines eigenen Gewichts, an sich ist eine Eier-Legende-Wollmilchsau immer so eine Sache. Leicht und stabil geht schon, macht sich aber immer durch einen hohen Preis bemerkbar. Wenn Leichtigkeit oder Steifigkeit etwas abnimmt, kannst du auch vom Preis etwas abziehen; so die "einfache" Regel.
> 
> Die Toleranzen hierfür werden natürlich größer, je leichter du selbst bist und demnach desto weniger Last auf das Rad und somit auf den Laufrädern wirkt. Der Fahrstil ist auch ein zu beachtender Einflussfaktor.


Jo danke, dieser Zusammenhang is mir schon klar und mein Nettogewicht von 95kg macht es nicht einfacher... 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sun Ringlé? 
Hält der im Groben, bzw. wie fährt er sich? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## CheapTrick (24. Februar 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Das hängt beim Sun Ringle anscheinend wohl sehr von der Einschspeichqualität ab, die sehr schwankend ist. Hatte bei mir auch als erstes die Laufräder gegen was leichteres getauscht. Fahre aber das Hinterrad öfters noch bei gröberen Touren. Bisher hat es alles ohne Blessuren überstanden. Bringe fahrfertig aber auch nur 80 Kilo auf die Waage ;-)



@LanceDD : Ich zitiere mich einfach nochmal selbst ;-)


----------



## CheapTrick (24. Februar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> @andi.
> @all
> hat hier wer ein Stereo mit X01 Gruppe zu Gesicht bekommen?



Bin gerade dabei mein Stereo29 von 2x10 auf 1x10 umzubauen.
Bestellt sind:

X01 Kurbel
Wolftooth 28T Spiderless Kettenblatt
One-up 42T Ritzel

Mich nervt einfach der dämliche Umwerfer und vom Gewicht sollte es nochmal min 400 Gramm bringen (das war aber nicht der Hauptgrund).
Mit dem 28T KB könnte dann untenrum ein wenig was fehlen, aber ob ich jetzt bis 32KmH oder bis 37KmH mittreten kann ist mir auch egal. Wenns gar nicht passt, kommt halt doch noch ne 11x Kassette plus X01 Schaltwerk und Trigger dran.


----------



## LanceDD (24. Februar 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> @LanceDD : Ich zitiere mich einfach nochmal selbst ;-)


Danke dir!
Ich hatte aber noch auf Erfahrungen von "schweren" Leuten gehofft ;-) 

Nichts desto trotz werde ich mir die Teile jetzt als Waffen fürs Grobe hinstellen - Ende! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## CheapTrick (24. Februar 2014)

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch einfach mal testen....das gute an den Sun Ringle ist ja, dass man im Zweifel was schrottet, was eh keinen Wert hat


----------



## auon (25. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Ich hatte aber noch auf Erfahrungen von "schweren" Leuten gehofft ;-)


ich (100kg) hab schon eine Hinterachse geschrottet, Achsbruch, von aussen nicht sichtbar, merkbar wenn du die Achse rausziehst geht es schwer wenn du durch schaust siehst du in der mitte einen Spalt
wie ich´s hier gepostet hab hat jemand geantwortet er hat schon die 2. durch, musst du zurücklesen (dez13)
ging auf Garantie, es wurde mir gesagt das die innere hülse und lager getauscht worden sind, seltsam das ich ein anderes Felgenband drauf hatte, achter war ja keiner drinn

jedenfalls musste ich feststellen das man steht wenn man kein Ersatzlaufrad hat, hab mir dann einen Laufradsatz zam bauen lassen, auch nicht zum Termin fertig, bin ich dann mit Leihlaufrad über die Weihnachtsfeiertage unterwegs gewesen

meine 1er Laufräder: felge mavic en821 nabe dt swiss 240s gekröpfte Speichen 1,9kg, einmal nachzentrieren hab ich gut


----------



## Grins3katze (25. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> ich (100kg) hab schon eine Hinterachse geschrottet, Achsbruch, von aussen nicht sichtbar, merkbar wenn du die Achse rausziehst geht es schwer wenn du durch schaust siehst du in der mitte einen Spalt
> wie ich´s hier gepostet hab hat jemand geantwortet er hat schon die 2. durch, musst du zurücklesen (dez13)
> ging auf Garantie,



ich hab schon 2. Hinterachse geschrottet bei den Sun Ringlé (77kg netto)

nun kommt:

NoTubes ZTR Flow EX felgen
DT Swiss 350 CL Naben
Shimano XT CL Scheibenbremsen VR 200mm
Shimano XT CL Scheibenbremsen HR 180mm
VR Maxxis – Minion DHF 29x2.5
HR Maxxis – Minion DHR II 29x2.3










LG - Christophe


----------



## LanceDD (25. Februar 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch einfach mal testen....das gute an den Sun Ringle ist ja, dass man im Zweifel was schrottet, was eh keinen Wert hat


Das mit dem Schrotten scheint ja laut Auon u. a. dann nun doch immer mal vorzukommen... 
Aber drauf lass ich es jetzt mal ankommen und wie du schreibst, stirbt dann was mit eher geringerem Wert  

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## auon (26. Februar 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ich hab schon 2. Hinterachse geschrottet bei den Sun Ringlé (77kg netto)


 
fahrst du stark bergauf?

ich vermute nämlich das es kein bergabProplem ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (26. Februar 2014)

auon schrieb:


> fahrst du stark bergauf?
> 
> ich vermute nämlich das es kein bergabProplem ist



hmmm beides, rauf und runter... aber ja 3000HM/Tag hoch sind für mich kein Thema.


----------



## schneller Emil (26. Februar 2014)

Hey!
brauch eine Empfehlung für einen leicht rollenden, aber stabilen hinterreifen  für 650B für die Trans-Provence (nicht das rennen, aber die gleichen oder ähnliche trails als 7-Tages Tour.)

der originale Hans dampf rollt gut und ist leicht und breit genug, aber sobald es härter wird hab ich regelmäßig nen platten (bei 1,8 bar und relativ sauberer aber aggressiver Fahrweise.)  derselbe mit apex ist aber mit über 1kg dann doch recht (zu) schwer.

fahre derzeit bin zuletzt immer den high Roller II in 2.4 faltbar gefahren (vor allem auf la Palma usw..). prinzipiell mein Favorit für gröbere Sachen und mit ca. 850g nicht zu schwer, aber wenns etwas feucht/matschig wird, dann klebt der wie sau!!

alles Richtung 1kg ist zu schwer!
tubeless ist keine option, da ich sonst oft wechsle bzw die Sauerei im falle eines defekts auf einer mehrtagestour nicht will.

auf 26zoll probiert:
mountain king 2,4: ev. zu zartes profil und schwache Seitenwand?
rubber queen: ohne apex wirklich stabil genug? mit apex zu schwer?
i don't like schwalbe too much?
maxxis minion: no way - its too much
maxxis ardent: nicht genug bremsgrip und geht in der kurve ungut weg

thanx für eure Anteilnahme 

grüße e.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Februar 2014)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ... maxxis ardent: nicht genug bremsgrip und geht in der kurve ungut weg...


WÄ?! 
In 2.4 probiert?
Na egal. Wenn du mit dem HR2 so weit klar kommst (mir wäre der für hinten generell zu schwergängig), würde ich dabei bleiben. Den "Sonderfall Matsch" kannste doch in der Provence vernachlässigen.


----------



## CheapTrick (26. Februar 2014)

So, diese Teile sind an meinem Stereo-29 ab sofort überflüssig 
Mit der neuen X01 Kurbel wiegt die Kiste dann 12,5 Kg...Zwischenziel erreicht 
Komplettes Foto kommt die Tage, wenn das Wolftooth da ist


----------



## auon (26. Februar 2014)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Hey!
> brauch eine Empfehlung für einen leicht rollenden, aber stabilen hinterreifen
> grüße e.


 
guter Beitrag , danke


----------



## auon (26. Februar 2014)

"...Mountainbiking is as addictive as crack, but twice as expensive..."


Grins3katze schrieb:


> hmmm beides, rauf und runter... aber ja 3000HM/Tag hoch sind für mich kein Thema.


 
das möchte ich sehen


----------



## auon (26. Februar 2014)

nein doch nicht ,
 ich kann es mir vorstellen


----------



## andi. (26. Februar 2014)

Das ist schon möglich 

Falls jemand noch ein Ersatzschaltauge sucht, ich verkaufe das rote von meinem Stereo für Shimano Schaltwerke.


----------



## auon (26. Februar 2014)

ich heb mir mein 2tes auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich am stereo auf 1 fach umrüste, um Gewicht zu sparen  , kann ich auch den Sattel ablassen. Solch ein aktives bike will ich up und down ausfahren. Dazu kommen noch an und abreise. Nene was manche sich abbauen um zu tunen. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## andi. (27. Februar 2014)

@battiwr Schließe bitte von deinem Einsatzgebiet und Fitnessstand nicht auf den von anderen. Fahre seit über einem Jahr vorn nur noch ein Kettenblatt, weil es ganz einfach im Mittelgebirge und für meine Strecken und Trails ausreicht. Die Gewichtsersparnis ist dann eben ein positiver Nebeneffekt.


----------



## battiwr (27. Februar 2014)

Kk


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## CheapTrick (27. Februar 2014)

ich bin bestimmt kein Gewichtsfetischist, ich heb kein einziges Leichtbauteile am Stereo verbaut ...daher auch der  Smiley hinter dem Satz...
Wohne wie andi. im Mittelgebirge und brauche einfach keine so große Bandbreite. Hatte schon von 3x auf 2x umgebaut, aber Umwerfer nerven mich einfach und dazu kommt, dass man am Stereo keine KeFü montieren kann, mit 1x10 oder 1x11 hat sich das Thema mit abspringender Kette dann (hoffentlich) erledigt


----------



## battiwr (27. Februar 2014)

Bitte nicht zerreißen für den nächsten Satz. Mir ist noch nie seit einer Dekade die Kette runtergesprungen und daher sind die Schlussfolgerungen mir unverständlich. An alle. Ich akzeptiere alle die 1fach fahren   Punkt


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## CheapTrick (27. Februar 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Bitte nicht zerreißen für den nächsten Satz. Mir ist noch nie seit einer Dekade die Kette runtergesprungen und daher sind die Schlussfolgerungen mir unverständlich. An alle. Ich akzeptiere alle die 1fach fahren   Punkt



Da gibts nix zu zerreißen ... ich würde eher sagen: Du glücklicher! 

Ansonsten, jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (27. Februar 2014)

:Bier: !


----------



## CalvinSK (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte mir bei meiner Umrüstaktion auch schon überlegt sofort auf 1-fach (X01) umzusteigen, habe mich aber dann doch dagegen entschieden, da das Rad für mich tatsächlich ein Allround-Bike darstellt und ich damit auch Transalpen etc. fahren möchte. Und bei einer langen steileren Auffahrt macht sich so ein zweites Kettenblatt vorne doch ganz angenehm bemerkbar.
Dennoch würde mich noch immer das Teil mit 1-fach reizen...davon einmal ganz abgesehen


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht so ganz.
Für die einen (und sicherlich die meisten hier) ist das Stereo ein Allroundbike.
Für andere ist es etwas Anderes, das einen Antrieb mit einem Kettenblatt sinnvoll macht.
Freut euch doch, dass es so viele Stereotypen (  ) gibt.


----------



## LAforce (27. Februar 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @ HELLNAGEL,
> mich hatte an der TALAS nur das schlechte Ansprechverhalten gestört.
> Das tiefe wecksacken ist mir nicht aufgefallen (habe es nur als Mangel mit aufgeführt )
> Ansonsten funktionierte die Gabel sehr gut (besonders im "ruppigen" Gelände).
> ...


Hallo zusammen!
Hatte meine 34er Talas auch zu Toxo als Gewährleistungsfall eingeschickt. Gestern war der Postbote da und siehe da --> auch bei mir wurde die Talas 5 Einheit im Rahmen der Gewährleistung getauscht 
Leider bisher noch keine Zeit gehabt zum testen, aber ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## CalvinSK (28. Februar 2014)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Hatte meine 34er Talas auch zu Toxo als Gewährleistungsfall eingeschickt. Gestern war der Postbote da und siehe da --> auch bei mir wurde die Talas 5 Einheit im Rahmen der Gewährleistung getauscht
> Leider bisher noch keine Zeit gehabt zum testen, aber ich bin schon gespannt.



Hallo LAforce,

wie lange hat bei dir der Gewährleistungsfall gedauert? Bin auch etwas am überlegen das machen zu lassen, möchte aber ungern eine halbe Ewigkeit auf mein Bike verzichten...habe doch nur eines 
Kostet das dann was, oder wie hast du das gemacht?

Beste Grüße und danke für die Infos!


----------



## andi. (28. Februar 2014)

Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Grins3katze (28. Februar 2014)

Bei mir lief ganz genau wie bei Laforce… insgesamt fast 3 Wochen inkl. Versandzeit.


----------



## LAforce (28. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat es jetzt insgesamt knapp 2 Wochen gedauert (also recht flott).
Bezahlt habe ich nur die Versandkosten hin. Der Rest wurde im Rahmen der Gewährleistung gemacht (und das obwohl ich aus dem ersten Betriebsjahr keinen Service vorweisen konnte)


----------



## CalvinSK (28. Februar 2014)

Zählt das auch als "Gewährleistungsfall", wenn meine Gabel nicht Bestandteil der "Rückrufaktion" ist?
Reicht es also nur zu sagen, dass die Gabel "durchsackt" und das "Losbrechmoment zu hoch" ist?


----------



## LAforce (28. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat es gereicht. Habe dazu vermerkt, dass durch das "wegsacken" an Steilstufen kein sicherer Betrieb gegeben ist. Ob das jetzt immer zieht oder ob jeder Einzelfall geprüft wird, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. --> Try&Error


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (28. Februar 2014)

So hab ich es gemacht:

-  Als Service eingeschickt
-  Mangeln aber gelistet (Ansprechverhalten)
-  Rechnung hinzugefügt (9 Monate alt bei mir)
-  Wurde als Gewährleistung bearbeitet.
-  Talas Upgrade auf 2014

Auf meine Toxo Dokumenten steht:  Talas System defekt


----------



## Lusio (28. Februar 2014)

LAforce schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es jetzt insgesamt knapp 2 Wochen gedauert (also recht flott).
> Bezahlt habe ich nur die Versandkosten hin. Der Rest wurde im Rahmen der Gewährleistung gemacht (und das obwohl ich aus dem ersten Betriebsjahr keinen Service vorweisen konnte)


Hallo LAforce,
bist du Händler oder hast du die Gabel Privat zu Toxo geschickt. Ich war der Meinung Toxo arbeitet nur wenn man als Händler was hinschickt.


----------



## Vincy (28. Februar 2014)

Kann man dort auch als Privatperson hinschicken, aber eine Kopie vom Kaufbeleg dabeilegen.
http://www.toxoholics.de/info/Service.html


----------



## LAforce (28. Februar 2014)

ich bin weder Händler noch Stammkunde ;-)
Wie bereits beschrieben, habe ich meine Gabel wie jeder "andere" eingeschickt ...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (2. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit wenigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer des Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race Modelljahr 2013.
Die erste Ausfahrt ist auch schon gemacht, aber jetzt brauche ich unbedingt noch einen Flaschenhalter.
Bis jetzt habe ich (im Laden) nichts passendes gefunden.

Im im Thread bin ich auf folgende Flaschenhalter gestoßen:
- Cube HPA-S 13014
- ELITE Ciussi Side Flaschenhalter

Gibt's noch weitere Modelle, in denen man eine mind. 0,7L große Flasche unterbringen kann?
Habe einen 20" Rahmen.

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## LanceDD (2. März 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Im Thread bin ich auf folgende Flaschenhalter gestoßen:
> - Cube HPA-S 13014
> - ELITE Ciussi Side Flaschenhalter
> 
> ...


Was gefällt dir an den beiden Flaschenhaltern nicht? 
Brauche auch bald einen, wenn das neue kommt... 

Wie groß bist du, mit welcher Beinlänge, dass du 20" fährst?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Ciussi eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ist schön stabil, hält die Flasche gut fest, ohne sie zu schwer wieder loszulassen und ässt sich von links auf rechts umbauen.
Bin ebenfalls mit 20" unterwegs, allerdings mit 650b.


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2014)

Bei 20" sollte es da eigentlich keine Probleme mit normalen Flaschenhalter geben. Falls doch, dann einen Sidecage (mit seitlicher Entnahme)nehmen.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2014)

Spätestens bei 1000ml-Flaschen ist Schicht. Bei meinen 750ml-Flaschen ist es teilweise auch eng. Man schrammt mit dem Falschendeckel schon fast zwangsläufig an der Innenseite des Oberrohrs entlang, wenn man die Flasche rausnehmen will.
Beim 22" meines Kollegen sieht's nicht viel anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. März 2014)

Bei den Flaschen gibt es bei der Länge auch große Unterschiede. Ebenso bei den Flaschenhalter (Platzierung der Löcher).
Die 1L Faschen passen ganz selten. Transparente Rahmenschutzfolie hilft gegen Schrammen. 
Ich benutze meistens zusätzlich einen Trinkrucksatz, nur auf Kurzstrecken die Trinkflasche allein.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2014)

Sideloader, und das Problem ist keines mehr.


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2014)

Ich habe ein 650b RH 18", da geht es fast nur mit den Sidecage. Ist damit auch viel praktischer.


----------



## battiwr (3. März 2014)

Beim sidecage drückt die umleckung zum dämpfer die flasche aus dem halter. fahre nur noch mit blase. rh18


----------



## CalvinSK (3. März 2014)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei 18", demnach auch nur noch mit Trinkbeutel unterwegs.


----------



## auon (3. März 2014)

da habt´s aber nicht den von Cube wo die Flasche etwas höher sitzt als bei den Standardhaltern
oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Beim sidecage drückt die umleckung zum dämpfer die flasche aus dem halter. fahre nur noch mit blase. rh18


Ach, ich vergaß. Ich habe die Löcher des FH etwas mit der Feile verlängert, um ihn etwas höher zu setzen. Geht jetzt gerade so, auch mit eckigeren Flaschen.


----------



## Vincy (3. März 2014)

Wie ich es schon erwähnte, bei den Flaschenhalter und Flaschen gibt es Unterschiede. 
Ich habe einen Satellite Elite Sideswipe Carbon von Trek/Bontrager. http://www.bontrager.com/model/08242


----------



## Strobi-Boy (3. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du, mit welcher Beinlänge, dass du 20" fährst?



1,90m und Beinlänge ist 90cm.
Hab auch das 22" Probe gefahren, ist auf längeren Strecken bestimmt angenehmer, aber wenn man doch mal absteigen muss, erschien mir das 20" Radel geschickter...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (3. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei 20" sollte es da eigentlich keine Probleme mit normalen Flaschenhalter geben. Falls doch, dann einen Sidecage (mit seitlicher Entnahme)nehmen.


Leider passt ein normaler Flaschenhalter nicht rein, hatte noch einen von CatEye rumliegen aber der stößt am Dämpfer an.


----------



## LanceDD (3. März 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> 1,90m und Beinlänge ist 90cm.
> Hab auch das 22" Probe gefahren, ist auf längeren Strecken bestimmt angenehmer, aber wenn man doch mal absteigen muss, erschien mir das 20" Radel geschickter...


Konnte das 22" zwar nicht Probe fahren, kam aber mit meinen 1,94m und 91,5cm Beinlänge ganz gut zurecht. 
Warum sollte das 22" auf längeren Strecken angenehmer sein? Wegen der höheren Front?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (3. März 2014)

Es fühlte sich auf dem 22" zumindest irgendwie entspannter an, warum auch immer...


----------



## HELLNAGEL (3. März 2014)

Die Tage ist meine Gabel aus dem Service zurück gekommen.
Beanstandet hatte ich das Spiel in den Buchsen und das absolut müllige Ansprechverhalten.

Es wurde bei mir die komplette Talas-Einheit gewechselt, wie hier auch schon einige Leute auch beschrieben haben.
Wurde alles auf Garantie gemacht. Mein Händler wollte zumindest kein Geld von mir.  

Zum richtigen Testen auf dem Hometrail hatte ich noch keine Zeit. Kommendes WE soll es ja schönes Wetter sein ...  
Der erste Eindruck beim nach Hause rollen vom Händler ist jedoch ein guter. Bin halt nur ein paar Treppenstufen rauf und runter gefahren.
Das Losbrechmoment ist deutlich geringer, und auch das durchrauschen im mittleren Bereich nicht mehr so krass. Buchsenspiel ist nun auch (noch) keines mehr Vorhanden.

Aufgefallen ist mir beim einstellen vom Sag, dass ich nun ca. den doppelten Luftdruck zu vorher benötige.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

guten morgen,hat jemand von euch am stereo probleme mit einer schwergängigen kurbel ? hab momentan noch die 3-fach xt drauf. allerdings dreht sich das teil recht schwergängig, wenn ich die kurbel mit der hand rückwärts drehe. bei meinem anderen rad geht das definitiv besser. auch an einem copperhead 3, welches ebenfalls 3-fach xt hat.


----------



## CalvinSK (4. März 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> guten morgen,hat jemand von euch am stereo probleme mit einer schwergängigen kurbel ? hab momentan noch die 3-fach xt drauf. allerdings dreht sich das teil recht schwergängig, wenn ich die kurbel mit der hand rückwärts drehe. bei meinem anderen rad geht das definitiv besser. auch an einem copperhead 3, welches ebenfalls 3-fach xt hat.



Habe mir eine X0 Kurbel verbaut und die dreht sich subjektiv betrachtet, wie jede andere Kurbel. War das "Problem" bei dir schon immer, oder hat sich das gefühlsmäßig stetig gesteigert?
Evtl. verabschiedet sich das Tretlager?!


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

na ja is mir jetzt grad aufgefallen, normalerweisedreht sich ja eine kurbel ne halbe oder ganze umdrehung wenn sie mit schwung mit der hand rückwärts bewegst. diese nicht. ich meine auch sie läuft rau..... ware schon der hammer nach der 4. tour. :-(.solange mein hanzz noch im service steht geht eh nix. danach lass ich das stereo komplett durchschauen, da ich auch an der gabel so meine bedenken habe...... manche radhändler kannst echt vergessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

hab mittlerweile paar räder durch. angefangen mit trek, weiter mit scott lt. alle hatten sie ne macke. der hammer war das lt. ging nach 6 monaten zurück. unmöglich teilweise


----------



## CalvinSK (4. März 2014)

Hast ja scheinbar ziemlich Glück mit deinen Rändern...
Vielleicht empfiehlt es sich, sich mit der Materie mehr auseinanderzusetzen, damit du das Fahrrad selbst unter die Lupe nehmen kannst. Zumal du ja bereits angemerkt hast, dass einige Händler bei dir in der Nähe ihre Arbeit nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit machen.
Gerade die Kurbel ausbauen, um das Tretlager zu testen ist kein Hexenwerk, man sollte aber auch keine zwei linken Hände habe.

Wenn aus dem Tretlagerbereich ein knirschelndes/mahlendes/rasselndes Geräusch zu vernehmen ist, verheißt das meist nichts Gutes.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. März 2014)

U.U. ist es auch einfach nur ein zu fest angezogener linker Pedalarm. Schrauben lösen, die große Plastikschraube lösen und dann wieder handfest anziehen. Dann den Pedalarm festschrauben mit 12-14Nm.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

könnte man so sagen, aber was willst machen, wenn dir dämpfer und gabel kaputt gehen, bzw scott eben einen dusligen dämpfer zusammen mit dt entwickelt ?danke für den tipp grad gemacht. läuft alles ohne geräusche nur schwer. da hier um die ecke ein anderes stereo steht schau ich mir das nachher an und versuchs da mal. sehe ich m schnellsten ob das dort auch so ist oder obs nur an meinem so ist.


----------



## Vincy (4. März 2014)

Mal die Kurbel ausbauen und dann das Innenlager überprüfen. Ansonsten das Innenlager austauschen. Oft liegt da das Problem an einer schlechten Montage. Wenn du es an einem kpl Bike überprüfst, kann es aber auch am Hinterrad liegen (Nabe, Freilauf, Lager).


----------



## Grins3katze (4. März 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> U.U. ist es auch einfach nur ein zu fest angezogener linker Pedalarm. Schrauben lösen, die große Plastikschraube lösen und dann wieder handfest anziehen. Dann den Pedalarm festschrauben mit 12-14Nm.



Das musstest du zuerst machen… vielleicht ist eben die linke kurbel einfach zu fest…

Du kannst die Kurbel ausbauen, alles schön reinigen und einfetten… Bei der Montage dann eben die Kurbel mit dem Shimano TL-FC16 nicht zu fest drehen, also Handfest (Sollte aber trotzdem kein Spiel haben).

Ansonsten… ist Vielleicht der Innenlager gefällig??? also bei mir war nach 8 Monate Schluss… der Innenlager war hinüber… demensprechen drehen sich die Kurbel schwer


----------



## battiwr (4. März 2014)

Würde es am Hinterrad liegen, dreht sich die Kurbel beim schieben in Fahrtrichtung. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

erst mal danke für die vielen antworten. na ja nach 4 mal fahren sollte das nicht sein denke ich, auch wenn es ein 13 modell ist. 
teilweise stolze preise für qualitativ schlechte dinge... stelle ich immer wieder fest.... nicht nur bei cube so.... allerdings hatte ich auch am hanzz direkt nach kauf defekte dämpferbuchsen, usw, von formula mal ganz abgesehen. war das erste was am stereo runter kam. 

mann mann mann ;-))))


jetzt ratet mal was die antwort des händlers auf meine reklamation war ?

na wer kommt drauf ?


----------



## LanceDD (4. März 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> jetzt ratet mal was die antwort des händlers auf meine reklamation war?
> na wer kommt drauf?


Das is alles normal! So fahren wir auch immer :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

so in etwaaaa.....


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

das liegt an ihrem fahrstiehl...... bei nem freeridebike und bremsen, die nie funzen..... und 6 x mal in der werkstatt waren deswegen.... is klaaaaarrrr...... fahr auch jeden tag die megavalanche....nix mehr formula.... shimano und sonst nix mehr.


----------



## atopo (4. März 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> erst mal danke für die vielen antworten. na ja nach 4 mal fahren sollte das nicht sein denke ich, auch wenn es ein 13 modell ist.
> teilweise stolze preise für qualitativ schlechte dinge... stelle ich immer wieder fest.... nicht nur bei cube so.... allerdings hatte ich auch am hanzz direkt nach kauf defekte dämpferbuchsen, usw, von formula mal ganz abgesehen. war das erste was am stereo runter kam.
> 
> mann mann mann ;-))))
> ...



Diese Problem des schwergängigen Lagers hatte ich nach 1700 km auch. Ergebnis war ein total verrostetes Innenlager!
Die Aussage meines Händlers war: "Du hast dein Rad nicht gepflegt. Ist auch bei der km-Leistung völlig normal."
Nur das ich mit meinem 2007er Cube Stereo noch das erste Innenlager fahre, mit gleicher jährlichen Laufleistung und Pflege hat ihn nicht beeindruckt (XTR halt). 
Ich würde auf alle Fälle kein Shimano mehr verbauen. Wobei es hier mittlerweile ein neues Lager gibt ... besser gedichte speziell für MTB 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36040_Innenlager-SM-BB94-41A-Press-Fit-Modell-2014.html


----------



## Hans (4. März 2014)

Braucht man dafür Spezialwerkzeug ?


----------



## Al_Borland (4. März 2014)

Auspressen geht zur Not auch mit einer Eisenstange und einem Hammer. Einpressen solltest du es schon mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug. Die Lagerschalen verkanten sehr schnell.


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> jetzt ratet mal was die antwort des händlers auf meine reklamation war ?
> 
> na wer kommt drauf ?


 
geht eh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (5. März 2014)

Hallo,



> Ich habe es auch so gemacht:
> 1. Großes Kettenblatt runter (hatte dies bis dato nur einmal testweise im Einsatz)
> 2. Bashguard Blackspire Ring-God für 32-34 Zähne drauf
> 3. XT Shifter von 3fach auf 2fach umgestellt
> ...



hat jemand so wie ich schon von 3fach auf 2fach umgerüstet?

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem mit der Einstellung des Umwerfers:
Kleines Kettenblatt - großes Ritzel -> Kette schleift am Umwerfer
großes kettenblatt - kleines Ritzel -> Ketter schleift am Umwerfer
Mir schein es als fehle dem Shifter ein kleines bisschen Hub nach oben und unten. An der Einstellung der Begrenzung des Umwerfers liegt es nicht, die sind korrekt eingestellt.

Grundsätzlich ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die Rückstellkraft (Feder) des Umwerfers recht hoch ist im Vergleich zu einem XT Umwerfer an einem andere Bike.

Bin für Tipps dankbar.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## CalvinSK (5. März 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich das korrekt mit "an der Einstellung der Begrenzung des Umwerfers liegt es nicht, die sind korrekt eingestellt":
Wenn du den Schalthebel für den Umwerfer komplett durchdrückst, hat der Umwerfer ausreichend Abstand zur Kette (kein Schleifen)?
Sollte dem so sein, hast du einmal versucht die Zugspannung zu erhöhen, damit der Umwerfer kein Spiel mehr hat, wenn du den Schalthebel komplett durchdrückst. Denn wenn der Umwerfer nach dem Drücken des Schalthebels wieder 1-2mm zurückgeht, dann ist die Zugspannung etwas zu gering.


----------



## maschbaer (5. März 2014)

> Verstehe ich das korrekt mit "an der Einstellung der Begrenzung des Umwerfers liegt es nicht, die sind korrekt eingestellt":
> Wenn du den Schalthebel für den Umwerfer komplett durchdrückst, hat der Umwerfer ausreichend Abstand zur Kette (kein Schleifen)?



Ja



> Sollte dem so sein, hast du einmal versucht die Zugspannung zu erhöhen, damit der Umwerfer kein Spiel mehr hat, wenn du den Schalthebel komplett durchdrückst. Denn wenn der Umwerfer nach dem Drücken des Schalthebels wieder 1-2mm zurückgeht, dann ist die Zugspannung etwas zu gering.



Wenn ich die Zugspannung erhöhe dann:
Kleines Kettenblatt - großes Ritzel -> schleift
großes kettenblatt - kleine Ritzel -> schleift nicht

Reduzier ich die Zugspannung wieder dreht sich das Spiel um:
Kleines Kettenblatt - großes Ritzel -> schleift nicht 
großes kettenblatt - kleines Ritzel -> schleift

Gruß
Masch


----------



## CalvinSK (5. März 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zugspannung erhöhe dann:
> Kleines Kettenblatt - großes Ritzel -> schleift
> großes kettenblatt - kleine Ritzel -> schleift nicht



Hast du schon einmal in dieser Kombination (Zugspannung erhöhen bis großes KB und kleines RT nicht mehr schleift) versucht den unteren Anschlag wieder zu öffnen, also für das kleine Kettenblatt mehr Spiel zu lassen? Eigentlich sollte der Umwerfer trotz höherer Spannung dadurch wieder mehr Richtung Rahmen gehen und somit weiter von der Kette entfernt sein.


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

Kleines Kettenblatt - großes Ritzel -> Kette schleift am Umwerfer
großes kettenblatt - kleines Ritzel -> Ketter schleift am Umwerfer


Mechanisch weiten den Umwerfer, und hinbiegen bis es sitzt
ev  den  Umwerfer hinten etwas nach unten zwingen, oder tiefer schieben

schauen ob der Umwerfer auch in der Kettenlinie ist

fertig

oder Rad nach Hause schieben und weinen


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

"oder Rad nach Hause schieben und weinen"

wie ich das erste mal mit meinem eigenem Rad ausgefahren bin, es war rosa,
wie alt war ich? wie alt ist man wenn man radfahren kann wenn man mit 3 zum 1.mal auf Ski steht

ist das Rad, weil ich ja immer die tollsten Sachen hatte in der Mitte auseinander gebrochen
weinend hab ich es im Busch versteckt, nach Hause, weinen, erzählen, 12min zum Busch,
Rad weg

;o)

a never ending Story  
offroad natürlich


----------



## maschbaer (5. März 2014)

> "oder Rad nach Hause schieben und weinen"
> 
> wie ich das erste mal mit meinem eigenem Rad ausgefahren bin, es war rosa,
> wie alt war ich? wie alt ist man wenn man radfahren kann wenn man mit 3 zum 1.mal auf Ski steht
> ...



naja wie auch immer...

Der Umwerfer saß zu hoch. Jetzt tuts. Danke für die Tips

Gruß
Masch


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

erinnere ich mich falsch oder ist da am Rahmen ein Profil wo der Umwerfer ansitzt

ist das jetzt Usus

wie nennt sich das wenn ichs kaufen will


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

übrigens, lest euch das mal durch, macht mit

Artikel:
http://www.noen.at/lokales/noe-uebe...s&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=


forum
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?193196-den-Muckenkogel-meiden
Petition unterschreiben:
https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...t_fuer_die_Mountainbiker_am_Muckenkogel/?fbss


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

gehört zu meinem Operationsgebiet
war im NovDez unwissender weise 2x dort Sonne schaun,
Der Mann mit der Kamera ist mir aufgefallen(auf der Zielankunftshütte), ich habe aber auf der Hütte kein Wort von mir gegeben
offensichtlich instinktiv

von mir hat er jedenfalls recht sicher ein Bild wie ich die Wiese runter geglüht bin, um den Rundkurs im oberen Teil zu vervollständigen,

instinktiv hab ich mein Rad hinter meinem Auto zerlegt und beobachtet wie der SUV suchte
Glück das die nicht wissen das man ein Radl auch in ein Coupe stopfen kann

a never ending story


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (5. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> erinnere ich mich falsch oder ist da am Rahmen ein Profil wo der Umwerfer ansitzt
> 
> ist das jetzt Usus
> 
> wie nennt sich das wenn ichs kaufen will


Nennt sich direct mount.


----------



## auon (5. März 2014)

Merci, hab fast erwartet du sagst das ist eh schon alt

;o)


----------



## Al_Borland (5. März 2014)

Ich hab mir auf die Zunge gebissen.


----------



## maschbaer (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

fährt jemand von euch ein 20er statt 22er Kettenblatt wie z.B. von mountain-goat.
Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## CalvinSK (6. März 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> fährt jemand von euch ein 20er statt 22er Kettenblatt wie z.B. von mountain-goat.
> Erfahrungen?



Nicht auf dem Stereo. Habe es meiner Mum und meinem Dad eingebaut, dort gab es keinerlei Problem.


----------



## Grins3katze (6. März 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand von euch ein 20er statt 22er Kettenblatt wie z.B. von mountain-goat.
> 
> Masch



Standard aufm Stereo ist 24/32/42 oder 24/38… gibt es auch 22z... glaub ich nicht.


Mit 20x36 aufm 650B Stereo kann man schon auf die Bäume klettern 

Btw: ist jemand schon der Pass Chaschauna von Livigno aus hochgefahren? (Nationalpark Bike Marathon fährt da lang) da brauchst du auf jeden Fall der 24*36 auf 29er.


----------



## ammersee (6. März 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Standard aufm Stereo ist 24/32/42 oder 24/38… gibt es auch 22z... glaub ich nicht.


doch: http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-140-hpc-race-29/


----------



## Grins3katze (6. März 2014)

ammersee schrieb:


> doch: http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-140-hpc-race-29/


ahh stimmt... danke. Hab schon 2 Alpencoss mitm 29er Stereo gemacht... 24x36 reicht mir.


----------



## CalvinSK (6. März 2014)

Bin auch eher im Hochgebirge unterwegs und fahre unter anderem 1-2 Transalpen im Jahr und ich fahre die Kombination 22/36 Kurbel und 11-36 Kassette. Mit meinem Hardtail bin ich die gleichen Strecken (aufwärts) mit 26/39 und 11-36 gefahren. Ich würde einmal behaupten, dass 24/36 ausreichen sollte, ich persönlich fand aber das 22er Kettenblatt bei langen und steilen Auffahrten sehr angenehm.

Dabei ging es gar nicht darum, nicht mehr hochzukommen - meiner Meinung nach benötigt man bei einem schwierigen Uphill ohnehin eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit -, sondern darum entspannter einen Berg zu erklimmen. Außerdem besitzen nicht alle Mitfahrer die gleiche Kondition, weshalb sich ein leichterer Gang auch kollegial positiv bemerkbar macht.

Einige Posts davor habe ich aber auch geschrieben, dass mich das 29er Stereo als XX1/X01 schon sehr reizen würde...aber man sollte ja vernünftig und praxisorientiert bleiben.

FAZIT:
Je nach Einsatzgebiet kann sich 22/36 schon lohnen. Bevor man sowas wie 26/39 fährt, würde ich persönlich lieber auf XX1/X01 umsteigen (Bezug lediglich auf das 29er Stereo).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (6. März 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Einige Posts davor habe ich aber auch geschrieben, dass mich das 29er Stereo als XX1/X01 schon sehr reizen würde...aber man sollte ja vernünftig und praxisorientiert bleiben.
> 
> FAZIT:
> Je nach Einsatzgebiet kann sich 22/36 schon lohnen. Bevor man sowas wie 26/39 fährt, würde ich persönlich lieber auf XX1/X01 umsteigen (Bezug lediglich auf das 29er Stereo).



Ich bin da 100% deiner Meinung... XX1 reiz mich auch sehr aber ist für Alpencross unrealistisch… Ich werde erstmals 1x10 auf mein Hardtail Trail Bike mit 32X(13-42 Mirfe)  umsteigen. Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-hardtail-a-la-carte-sil-vous-plait.684157/#post-11746938

22x36 oder 24x36 macht auch kein riesen unterschied. Aber 32x42 (also XX1) wäre für ein alpencross No-Go… oder man muss öfter schieben… 32X42 = 24x32 also vorletzte Ritzel beim 11-36 Shimano Kassette… 28 oder 30 Kettenblätter sind mir schon fast zu kleine als single.  http://www.ritzelrechner.de spielereie…

Bei meine letzten Alpencorss hab ich mir vorgestellt ich würde XX1 fahren und sollte daher maximal 24x32 benutzen… das war bei lange und steile anstiege öfter nicht möglich, und ich bin einigermaßen gut trainiert. (3000HM hoch am Tag pack ich schon ohne große Probleme)


----------



## CalvinSK (6. März 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Bei meine letzten Alpencorss hab ich mir vorgestellt ich würde XX1 fahren und sollte daher maximal 24x32 benutzen… das war bei lange und steile anstiege öfter nicht möglich, und ich bin einigermaßen gut trainiert. (3000HM hoch am Tag pack ich schon ohne große Probleme)



Habe (leider) genau die gleiche Erfahrung machen müssen. Habe auch einzelne Tagesetappen deshalb probehalber nicht mit allen Ritzeln versucht zu fahren und das ist schon heftig und man steigt auf Dauer gesehen dann doch öfters ab, da die Spritzigkeit für die steilen Anstiege einfach auf die gesamte Strecke gesehen verloren geht.


----------



## deathmetal (6. März 2014)

Beim 29er würde ich immer auf 22/36er Kombination an der Kurbel gehen. Wenn du nicht richtig gut trainiert bist, dann macht das sonst keinen Spaß. Bei Steigungen um die 16-22% sind mit am 650b die 24/36er Kombination schon nicht ohne wenn das länger zu treten ist. 
Die XX1 einfach nach dem kleinsten Gang nehmen, danngeht oben raus halt weniger, aber das mag am Stereo nicht soooo das Problem sein denke ich.


----------



## LanceDD (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe seit gestern mein 2014er Stereo 140 Pro und konnte es heute mal über die Hometrails scheuchen - Bergab ne Granate und bergauf halt schwer ;-)   

Zur Übersetzung muss ich sagen, dass mir 24x36 gereicht haben. Selbst an nem richtigen Stich mit 30% hat das gut funktioniert. Auch mit dem 38er vorn fährt es sich Klasse - also 2fach rockt! 

Und zum Flaschenhalter Problem kann ich folgendes beisteuern. Mein Händler hat mir den normalen Cube Flaschenhalter dran geschraubt, wo der "Haltebügel" quasi geschlitzt ist. Das funktioniert an meinem 20" bestens, weil sich der Flaschenhalter beim rein-/rausnehmen weiten kann!


----------



## Al_Borland (7. März 2014)

Der weitet sich nicht allzu oft. Der bricht bei Überlast schnell auseinander.


----------



## Living (7. März 2014)

@LanceDD Bilder...!!!! Bitte!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (7. März 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Der weitet sich nicht allzu oft. Der bricht bei Überlast schnell auseinander.


Ok... Müssen wir mal abwarten...


----------



## LanceDD (7. März 2014)

Living schrieb:


> @LanceDD Bilder...!!!! Bitte!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Nix besonderes... Da is halt jetzt ne Pike drin, Kassette und Bremse XT mit 200er Scheibe vorn. 
Der Laufradsatz braucht noch, alleine von dem verspreche ich mir mind. 1 Kilo Ersparnis! Denn so wie es zu sehen ist, sind das mal eben 14,46 Kilo :'(


----------



## Living (7. März 2014)

Schick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinSK (7. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz braucht noch, alleine von dem verspreche ich mir mind. 1 Kilo Ersparnis! Denn so wie es zu sehen ist, sind das mal eben 14,46 Kilo :'(



Hatte ja bereits geschrieben, dass die Angaben von Cube doch recht stark von der Realität abweichen. War auch erst sicher unter 12kg zu kommen und nun bin ich froh ganz knapp die 12kg-Grenze unterschritten zu haben.


----------



## Grins3katze (7. März 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Der weitet sich nicht allzu oft. Der bricht bei Überlast schnell auseinander.



Bei mir hält er immer noch ganz gut 

@LanceDD : willkommen im Club  Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## LanceDD (7. März 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hatte ja bereits geschrieben, dass die Angaben von Cube doch recht stark von der Realität abweichen. War auch erst sicher unter 12kg zu kommen und nun bin ich froh ganz knapp die 12kg-Grenze unterschritten zu haben.


12kg wären der Wahnsinn! Aber leider is es nur ein HPC mit Alu-Hinterbau, der zusammen wohl schon mind. 500g ausmacht :'( 
Außer an den Laufrädern wüsste ich gar nicht, wo ich noch Gewicht sparen könnte... 
Meine Pike wiegt übrigens knapp über 300g weniger als die original verbaute Talas... 



Grins3katze schrieb:


> Bei mir hält er immer noch ganz gut
> 
> @LanceDD : willkommen im Club  Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit


Danke, dass ich mit meinem 2014er Stereo im 2013er Thread schreiben darf ;-)


----------



## CalvinSK (7. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Außer an den Laufrädern wüsste ich gar nicht, wo ich noch Gewicht sparen könnte...



Da hast du grundsätzlich recht. Um da noch etwas machen zu können, müsstest du grundlegend das Konzept ändern (andere Komplettgruppe + extra Kurbel, z.B. von Race Face etc.). Und das geht dann schon ziemlich ins Geld...


----------



## Bike2011 (7. März 2014)

Living schrieb:


> @LanceDD Bilder...!!!! Bitte!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi zusammen,

TIP: ich hoff ich habe nix überlesen. Hab ein 2013er Stereo Race 160 in 18 Zoll. Bei mir funktioniert dieser Flaschenhalter seit 1500km inkl Alp-X sehr sehr gut, stösst nirgends an und nutzt den Platz bis zum Dämpfer optimal: Xtreme Flaschenhalter Carbon Fiber CF29.

Habe eine Look Trinkflasche in 600ml.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (7. März 2014)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert dieser Flaschenhalter seit 1500km inkl Alp-X sehr sehr gut, stösst nirgends an und nutzt den Platz bis zum Dämpfer optimal: Xtreme Flaschenhalter Carbon Fiber CF29.



Hey,
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.
Habe mir jetzt mal den Cube HPA-S(idecage) bestellt, mal schauen, wie der so passt und ob ich noch eine entsprechende Trinkflasche zu Hause habe!

Grüssle


----------



## LanceDD (7. März 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hey,
> vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.
> Habe mir jetzt mal den Cube HPA-S(idecage) bestellt, mal schauen, wie der so passt und ob ich noch eine entsprechende Trinkflasche zu Hause habe!
> 
> Grüssle


Den Flaschenhalter hat mir mein Händler demonstriert. Da ging die Flasche unheimlich schwer raus und noch besch... wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. März 2014)

Mein aktuelles Upgrade


----------



## brösmeli (7. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Upgrade



Super!
wie schwer ist der lrs? bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2014)

Der LRS EX1501 650B wiegt bei mir 1735g (mit TL-Felgenband). Habe den erst seit gestern, deswegen kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen. Außer, dass es damit super aussieht.  Die Felgen gibt es inzwischen auch einzeln zu kaufen, kosten je 73€. So könnte man einen  LRS noch etwas leichter aufbauen. Bei den Speichen könnte man statt der DT Competition auch die leichteren DT Aerolite nehmen, würde damit ca 100g leichter werden. Wahrscheinlich hat man da eher auf mehr Steifigkeit wert gelegt.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Speichen/DT-aerolite-sup-®-sup-Straightpull
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=362&xc50d7=q09tvo2kfes6do44lepjbo5u83


----------



## teamscarpa (9. März 2014)

Eine Frage an die Dämpferkenner unter euch!
Ich suche eine Alternative zum Fox rp23 - soll ein wirkliches Lockout haben und wenn geht auch gleich Remote am Lenker. 
Ich komme wenn ich eine Flasche am Rahmen installiert habe nicht mehr zum Remote Hebel, weiters ist mir die Härtenverriegelung des Fox Dämpfers einfach zu wenig. 30% Sag hätte ich gerne auf 10% bei gesperrten Dämpfer reduziert ohne Funktionseinschränkungen in der Abfahrt.
Körpergewicht ist 70kg, 18 Zoll Rahmen. Gerne auch ein Monarch Plus.
Danke für die Mithilfe.


----------



## Bike2011 (10. März 2014)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Gestern ist mir beim bremsen steil bergab der Bremsschlauch in die Speichen gekommen (Vorderrad).
Fahre das Bike seit 1500km aber das ist noch nie passiert. Beim Bremsen tauchte die Gabel nach unten und der Bremsschlauch erzeugte eine Schlaufe die dann in den Speichen streifte.

Jetzt gibt es da eine Bremsschlauch-Halterung (wie ein kleiner Clip) an der Fox durch die der Bremsschlauch durchgeführt ist. Ist es normal, dass sich der Bremsschlauch beweglich ist, sich also nach oben und unten durch den Clip ziehen lässt? Könnt Ihr bei Euch bitte mal schauen..? Habe das Stereo Race 2013 160.

Für mich Ahnungslosen scheint es so zu sein, dass

a)...wenn der Clip den Schlauch gescheit fixieren würde wärs kein Problem (Bremsschlauch-Schlaufe bildet sich dann über der Gabel beim Eintauchen)

b)...wenn der Clip den Schlauch sauber durchlassen würde wärs kein Problem (Bremsschlauch- Schlaufe bildet sich auch dann über der Gabel beim Eintauchen)

*Problem:  Bremsschlauch* scheint sich kurz bei mir scheinbar* in dem Clip verhakt* zu haben, was dann die entstehende Bremsschlauch-Schleife zwischen die Speichen geschoben hat.

Frage und Bitte um Hilfe: Wie isses korrekt?

a) Clip fixiert den Schlauch und Schlauch lässt sich nicht mehr im Clip hoch und runterziehen?
b) Clip lässt den Schlauch sauber durch?

Danke vorab- ist nämlich so sch...-gefährlich...


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2014)

Dann fehlt wahrscheinlich dazwischen das Gummistück, das fixiert die Leitung. Als Notbehelf in dem Bereich etwas Isolierband um die Leitung wickeln.
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...e-Set--Light-Disc-Brake-Hose-Guide-Parts.html


----------



## andi. (10. März 2014)

Bin jetzt schon nen paar ordentliche Enduro Runden mit dem 29er Race gefahren. Ordentlich eingeschlagen, paar kleinere Crashes, aber bisher alles gut! Grip wie sau und ordentliches Überrollverhalten beeindrucken bisher am meisten.


----------



## LanceDD (10. März 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon nen paar ordentliche Enduro Runden mit dem 29er Race gefahren. Ordentlich eingeschlagen, paar kleinere Crashes, aber bisher alles gut! Grip wie sau und ordentliches Überrollverhalten beeindrucken bisher am meisten.


Gleiches Fazit bei mir nach 2 Ausfahrten.
Nur das leicht kipplige Fahrverhalten bei geringem Tempo is gewöhnungsbedürftig und das die Hütte schwerer um enge Ecken geht, als'n 26er...


----------



## Bike2011 (10. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann fehlt wahrscheinlich dazwischen das Gummistück, das fixiert die Leitung. Als Notbehelf in dem Bereich etwas Isolierband um die Leitung wickeln.
> http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...e-Set--Light-Disc-Brake-Hose-Guide-Parts.html




@Vincy: Wow- ich glaube Du hast genau das erkannt was ich nicht geschafft habe! Werde gleich zuhause danach schauen! TOP- vielen Dank!


Update: So isses. Das Gummi fehlt. Danke, Vincy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (10. März 2014)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Dämpferkenner unter euch!
> Ich suche eine Alternative zum Fox rp23 - soll ein wirkliches Lockout haben und wenn geht auch gleich Remote am Lenker.
> Ich komme wenn ich eine Flasche am Rahmen installiert habe nicht mehr zum Remote Hebel, weiters ist mir die Härtenverriegelung des Fox Dämpfers einfach zu wenig. 30% Sag hätte ich gerne auf 10% bei gesperrten Dämpfer reduziert ohne Funktionseinschränkungen in der Abfahrt.
> Körpergewicht ist 70kg, 18 Zoll Rahmen. Gerne auch ein Monarch Plus.
> Danke für die Mithilfe.


 
ich hab mir den Monarch xx montiert, bin auch zufrieden, Problem war nur es mit dem richtigen hub zu bekommen
leicht und günstig gibt es ihn in der gleichen einbaulänge mit etwas weniger hub,
obzwar ich gar nicht im Bilde ob das bei allen Rahmengrößen das gleiche ist ich hab 22

eine gefederte Satellstütze fürs lockout wär wohl ein Overkill ; kannst mit dem Luftdruck in der unteren Kammer gut handlen

kenner bin ich aber keiner nur ein mirselbsthelfer

;


----------



## Al_Borland (10. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> ... eine gefederte Satellstütze fürs lockout wär wohl ein Overkill ;


WÄ?!


----------



## CalvinSK (10. März 2014)

Kennt jemand von euch eine *High Direct Mount Kettenführung*, die auch bei einem 28er Kettenblatt Anwendung finden kann?
Beim SLT wird ja - soweit ich das richtig sehe - eine *e*thirteen XCX Kettenführung* verwendet. Interessanterweise ist die laut Hersteller nur bis 34T freigegeben, wird aber an dem Cube scheinbar mit 32T verwendet. Meine Hoffnung wäre, die auch für 28T nutzen zu können.

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen?


----------



## auon (10. März 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> WÄ?!


 
bei der ersten Ausfahrt hab ich echt drüber nachsinniert, so steiff war das

;o)


----------



## auon (10. März 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch eine *High......*.
> 
> Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen?


 
wie nennt sich das mit den arg vielen Zähnen hinten wo man eine Kasette zerlegt und eine ander obere Hälfte aufmontiert, 42 hinten oder so

letztens eine Talausfahrt am großen, längere Kurbel, rollende Reifen, im Windschatten war keiner mehr

;o


----------



## Hans (11. März 2014)

Hallo

Hab mir einen Monarch RT3 Dapfer eingebaut . leider knarzt der Hinterbau jetzt - hat jemand das Problem ?
Gruß 
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (11. März 2014)

hallo hallo

hatten wir schon mal , die Schrauben und Bolzen etwas schmieren dürfte abhilfe schaffen

PapaTalk


----------



## Hans (11. März 2014)

Es war der Bremsschlauch an der Sitzstrebe


----------



## Al_Borland (11. März 2014)

Da sprichst du was an...
Ich habe mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass sich die Bremsleitung an genau dieser Stelle am Rahmen entlang bewegt und Schleifspuren hinterlässt. Ich habe es erst nach der ersten Tour gemerkt und daraufhin einen Rahmenschutzaufkleber draufgepappt.


----------



## Living (12. März 2014)

Kurze Frage bevor ich mir wieder den Wolf suche (Zeit ist Geld) ;-)

Ich wollte den DT Swiss xm 1501 Spline One LRS haben für meine ca. 85Kg.
Jetzt spiele ich schon die ganze Zeit mit dem LRS Konfigurator von actionspprts rum und würde mich über eine Günstigere Lösung freuen...

1. DT Swiss 350 Nabe muss sein
2. Felge: Arch, Crest, Flow, oder andere?
3. Speichen: keine Ahnung?! Was ist gut und hält ;-)
4. Nippel: Schwarze DT Swiss

Möchte möglichst viel Gewicht von meinem Stereo runter bekommen, LRS sollte um die 1600gram kommen.
Einsatz Bereich AM/XC wenig DH kommt aber vor.

Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## Living (12. März 2014)

Also nach meiner Rechnung komme ich auf 1550 Gramm bei:

DT 350 mit ZTR Arch, Sapim CX-Ray und DT Pro Lock Alu Nippel.

Könnte das passen?


----------



## Vincy (12. März 2014)

Für sowas gibt die Rubrik Laufräder und/oder Leichtbau!


----------



## Living (12. März 2014)

Ist richtig, wurde aber hier schon speziell fürs Stereo mehrfach Diskutiert...


----------



## Bike2011 (12. März 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Da sprichst du was an...
> Ich habe mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass sich die Bremsleitung an genau dieser Stelle am Rahmen entlang bewegt und Schleifspuren hinterlässt. Ich habe es erst nach der ersten Tour gemerkt und daraufhin einen Rahmenschutzaufkleber draufgepappt.



Habe das Problem mit dem XT-Bremsschlauch auch. Trotz Rahmenschutzaufkleber ist jetzt der "Lack ab" an der Stelle. 

Jetzt habe ich einen Streifen "Möbelgleiter" dran. Eine Seite klebt, die andere ist Filz. 
(Wird normalerweise unter Stühle geklebt damit sie das Parkett nicht verkratzen).
Darauf "gleitet" die Leitung bis jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (12. März 2014)

... wo genau schleift der Schlauch am Rahmen?
Bei der Magura Bremse ist doch ein Gummi am Übergang zum Hinterbau angebracht?
Vielleicht kann jemand mal ein kleines Foto einstellen?


----------



## CalvinSK (12. März 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Rechnung komme ich auf 1550 Gramm bei:
> 
> DT 350 mit ZTR Arch, Sapim CX-Ray und DT Pro Lock Alu Nippel.
> 
> Könnte das passen?


 Ich denke, dass die Arch schon die richtige Wahl ist, jedoch die Speichen zum Gesamtkonzept nicht ganz passen. Weiß halt nicht, ob die bei 85kg bei den DH Einheiten ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (12. März 2014)

Danke dir, was für Speichen würdest du hier vorschlagen?


----------



## CalvinSK (12. März 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Danke dir, was für Speichen würdest du hier vorschlagen?


Ich habe mich soeben umentschieden 
Die CX-Ray sollten passen, weil du schon die Arch Felge hast. Ich wiege halt nur ca. 65kg und fahre die Crest mit den CX-Ray und da fehlt sich gar nichts. Auch nicht im ruppigeren Downhill, demnach sollte die Arch mit den CX-Ray für dein Gewicht auch passen. Außerdem haben die CX-Ray eine ganz vernünftige Stütze.


----------



## Muppet (14. März 2014)

Hallo Stereo-Gemeinde,

hab mich grad neu in diesem Forum angemeldet. Ich fahr momentan noch ein 26er-Hardtail und hab vor, mir ein 29er-Fully zuzulegen.
Nach diversen Bikeläden-Besuchen sagt mir Cube am meisten zu. Zur Auswahl stehen das Cube AMS 120 HPA Race und das Cube Stereo 120 HPC Pro. Von der Ausstattung sind sie ähnlich (komplett XT, 3-fach-Kurbel). Gewicht und Preis sind fast gleich, obwohl das Stereo Carbon ist und das AMS Alu. Optisch gefällt mir das Stereo besser.


Ich würd mal gern eure Meinung hören, was ihr zu den beiden Bikes meint bzw. was ihr vorziehen würdet. Ist die Sitzposition ähnlich oder gibts da gravierende Unterschiede, bei langen Anstiegen hab ich oft Rückenprobleme (Lendenwirbelbereich).

Mein Einsatzgebiet ist vor allem lange Touren (auch Mehrtages-Touren im Schwarzwald und Alpencross), Waldwege, aber natürlich auch Trails. Fahre im Jahr so etwa 6000-7000 km. Rennen will ich keine fahren und auch nicht in Bike-Parks. Ich hab erst vor 3 Jahren mit biken begonnen, Kondition ist recht gut (19 Jahre Marathonlauf), an der Fahrtechnik fehlt es mir noch. Ich hab vor einigen Wochen zum ersten mal auf einem 29er-Fully gesessen (Specialized Stumpjumper) und war sofort von den großen Laufrädern begeistert, von der Federung natürlich auch.

Ich kann demnächst das AMS probefahren, das Stereo hat mein Händler leider nicht als Testbike.

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## CalvinSK (14. März 2014)

Evtl. hilft dir dabei auch dieser "Fred":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stereo-120-hpc-pro-29-oder-ams-120-hpa-race-29.676520/


----------



## maschbaer (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mal die Scheuerstellen des Bremsleitung zur Hinterradbremse fotografiert. Ist schon krass. Vorallem am Hinterbau hat es mir schon eine spürbare Kerbe gescheuert. Ich mach jetzt ein bisschen Tape drüber.
Leitung der versenkbaren Sattelstütze scheuert bei mir auch.







Gruß
Masch


----------



## Strobi-Boy (14. März 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279085... ich habe mal die Scheuerstellen des Bremsleitung zur Hinterradbremse fotografiert. Ist schon krass. Vorallem am Hinterbau hat es mir schon eine spürbare Kerbe gescheuert... Leitung der versenkbaren Sattelstütze scheuert bei mir auch...



Vielen Dank für Deine Bilder,
werde ich mir an meinem neuen Stereo auch mal genau anschauen und dann die Aufkleber an die entsprechenden Stellen machen!

Grüssle


----------



## CheapTrick (16. März 2014)

Da einige danach gefragt hatten hier die Infos zum 1x11 / 1x10 Schaltzug Gegenhalter im Unterrohr:

Das Teil gibts bei Cube auf Nachfrage einzeln, haben die aber nicht Im Ersatzteilkatalog.
Mein freundlicher Händler aus Gießen hat bei Cube angerufen und eine Woche später ware das Ding da.
Netterweise gratis


----------



## CalvinSK (16. März 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Da einige danach gefragt hatten hier die Infos zum 1x11 / 1x10 Schaltzug Gegenhalter im Unterrohr:
> 
> Das Teil gibts bei Cube auf Nachfrage einzeln, haben die aber nicht Im Ersatzteilkatalog.
> Mein freundlicher Händler aus Gießen hat bei Cube angerufen und eine Woche später ware das Ding da.
> ...



Sehr cool, habe das gleiche Mitte dieser Woche geordert. Bin mal gespannt, wann es bei mir da ist.


----------



## Vincy (16. März 2014)

*The 2014 STEREO SHPC Action Team Edition*
https://www.facebook.com/CubeActionTeam





Die neue 2014er Team Lackierung gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waran (16. März 2014)

Man beachte den angeblich nicht passenden Float X... weiß jemand, welche Rahmengröße Nico Lau fährt?


----------



## bikerfrooody (16. März 2014)

Diese woche kommt auch endlich mein stereo freu mich schon riesig


----------



## CalvinSK (16. März 2014)

Wie hat Nico Lau die Kettenführung montiert bekommen?


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2014)

Mit einer Cube-eigenen Lösung, die in einem Review schon mal angekündigt wurde. Vermute ich zumindest.
Und zu dem Dämpfer wurde m.W. auch schon mal gemutmaßt, dass der Piggybag nicht orignal ist.


----------



## Vincy (16. März 2014)

Hier kann man die etwas besser erkennen, die wurde schon letzte Saison verwendet.


----------



## deathmetal (17. März 2014)

Die Führung ist doch einfach eine, die am Direct Mount des Umwerfers befestigt wird. Wenn du einfach fähst, fällt der ja weg und dann is Platz für die Führung. 
Sollte nichs Cube eigenes sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (17. März 2014)

weiss einer was das für ein Lenker ist beim Foto vom neuen Arbeitsgerät von Nico?
Brauch auch noch ein Lenker mit mehr Rise und der sieht so aus wie er doch relativ viel Rise hat


----------



## CalvinSK (17. März 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Die Führung ist doch einfach eine, die am Direct Mount des Umwerfers befestigt wird. Wenn du einfach fähst, fällt der ja weg und dann is Platz für die Führung.
> Sollte nichs Cube eigenes sein



Mit der high direct mount Kettenführung gehe ich noch konform, aber die Leitrolle im unteren Bereich kann über die Art nicht befestigt sein. Über ein BSA Tretlager kann diese auch nicht befestigt sein, weil der Rahmen eigentlich Pressfit hat und eine Montagemöglichkeit über Schrauben gibt es am Rahmen auch nicht.


----------



## deathmetal (17. März 2014)

Weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht is ja der für dich interessant: http://cycling.renthal.com/shop/cycle-products/cycle-handlebars/cycle-fblc 
Falls dir die Breite zusagt, den gibts in diversen Optionen vom Rise her


----------



## deathmetal (17. März 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Mit der high direct mount Kettenführung gehe ich noch konform, aber die Leitrolle im unteren Bereich kann über die Art nicht befestigt sein. Über ein BSA Tretlager kann diese auch nicht befestigt sein, weil der Rahmen eigentlich Pressfit hat und eine Montagemöglichkeit über Schrauben gibt es am Rahmen auch nicht.



Stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Hab ich jetzt ganz übersehen


----------



## Vincy (17. März 2014)

Vermutlich wird es durch ein Halteblech am Pressfit Innenlager und an der unteren Dämpferschraube gehalten.
Ein Teil vom Halteblech kann man hinter der Kurbel sehn, ebenso am unteren Dämpferauge.


----------



## auon (17. März 2014)

heute ist mein Dämpfer von der Wanderschaft zum Service retour gekommen
weg ist er von meinem Händler mit Velocity Tune Medium, Rebound Low, BoostValve 175 und der Bemerkung Fahrer hat 100kg und merkt nix, Garantie

retour kam er mit Velocity Tune Firm, Boost Valve 250, Rebound L, auf Garantie, im Verschweißten Sackerl mit Visitenkarte des Servicetecknikers

schnell einmontiert, bevor der Wald zu sperrt, 200psi rein, 25km Proberunde

funktioniert, stehend Fahren ohne viel gewippe, Schläge nimmt er auch im zu Mode, guter Flow wenn offen

ich frag mich halt noch immer warum man in ein 22" Rad einen Dämpfer für 70 kg einbaut?

jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl, den MonarchXX oder den originalen


----------



## andi. (17. März 2014)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...iv-GXP-Team-Innenlager-PressFit-BB92-MTB.html

Das wäre das richtige Innenlager um am Stereo die X01 mit GPX zu verbauen?


----------



## LanceDD (17. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> heute ist mein Dämpfer von der Wanderschaft zum Service retour gekommen
> weg ist er von meinem Händler mit Velocity Tune Medium, Rebound Low, BoostValve 175 und der Bemerkung Fahrer hat 100kg und merkt nix, Garantie
> 
> retour kam er mit Velocity Tune Firm, Boost Valve 250, Rebound L, auf Garantie, im Verschweißten Sackerl mit Visitenkarte des Servicetecknikers
> ...


Hilf mir mal bitte! 
Sind die Dinge, die bei dir gemacht wurden generell für schwerere Fahrer angebracht? 
Und was sind:
Velocity Tune
Boost Valve
Rebound L

Ich meine den Rebound kann man ja am roten Rädchen einstellen. Aber du hast da scheinbar andere Ventile bekommen, oder?


----------



## CheapTrick (17. März 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...iv-GXP-Team-Innenlager-PressFit-BB92-MTB.html
> 
> Das wäre das richtige Innenlager um am Stereo die X01 mit GPX zu verbauen?



Ja, ist das richtige! hab ich vor 2 Wochen auch verbaut!


----------



## auon (17. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal bitte!
> Sind die Dinge, die bei dir gemacht wurden generell für schwerere Fahrer angebracht?
> Und was sind:
> Velocity Tune
> ...


 
ich setze voraus das du verstehst wie ein Dämpfer mit 2 Luftkammern funktioniert
(andernfalls lies dich ein, es gibt sehr gute Abhandlungen")

wir wissen auch den Unterschied zwischen Federung (Metallfeder oder die Komprimierung der Luft in der Oberen Kammer)

und Dämpfung (dem Öl welches im Dämpferfuss ist, je dünner das öl oder je grösser die Löcher durch die das Öl durch kann{tune} je schneller kann sich ein Dämpfer bewegen)

nun gibt es, da sich öl eher beschränkt ausdehnen kann unterhalb des öls, durch eine abgedichtete Beilagscheibe getrennt noch eine Kammer mit (luft oder Stickstoff)

Diese Kammer dient dazu das wenn der Dämpferholm in das Öl einfährt, er Öl verdrängt, welches sich nicht komprimieren will, ein zerplatzen des unteren teils zu verhindern.

Somit wird bei einfahren, der mittleren Stange die der Dämpfer hat, in das Öl, Druck auf die untere Luft oder Stickstoffkammer ausgeübt. 

So

Boost Valve: der Druck (psi) in der unteren Kammer der die Dämpferstange die in das öl eingedrungen ist wieder nach oben drücken will (bzw. kann der Ölkörper gegen diese Kammer federn, kämpft auch gegen Federn des Lockout oder wie es sich nennt)

Rebound: wie schnell es dem Dämpfer ermöglicht wird wieder aus dem Öl in das er eingedrungen ist Auszufedern, (je höher der Druck desto langsamer, sonst machst einen Köpfler)

Velocity Tune: eigentlich das Gegenteil vom Rebound, es geht darum wie Dick das Öl oder wie groß die Locher sind wo es in Zeit durch kann, so etwas wie zäh

hmm
Fragen

;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (17. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal bitte!
> Sind die Dinge, die bei dir gemacht wurden generell für schwerere Fahrer angebracht?
> ?


 
so wie ich das sehe wenn auf dem Dämpfer das gleiche steht wie bei mir wie ich das teil gekauft habe, empfehle ich ab 80kg sehr eine Anpassung´

für mich könnt´s noch mehr sein nur das liegt ausser der Tolleranz

~~~


----------



## LanceDD (17. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe wenn auf dem Dämpfer das gleiche steht wie bei mir wie ich das teil gekauft habe, empfehle ich ab 80kg sehr eine Anpassung´
> 
> für mich könnt´s noch mehr sein nur das liegt ausser der Tolleranz
> 
> ~~~


Vielen Dank erstmal für deine ausführliche Antwort! 

Ich hab mich jetzt noch nicht in die Materie eingelesen. 
Aber wenn du empfiehlst, "was" am Dämpfer machen zu lassen, frage ich mich, wer das machen kann? 
Bei dir war es ja was mit Garantie, aber meine Kiste is ja noch neu...


----------



## auon (17. März 2014)

naja dann ist es noch viel einfacher!
was sagt denn dein Händler

erinnerichemichfalschoderbistduinat

schlimm ists nur wenn du stehst, wenn das teil wandert
ev. hab ich ja was rumliegen



was steht auf deinem Teil drauf, ?
unten am Dämpferfuß


----------



## daproblem (18. März 2014)

Ich suche den ab Werk verbauten Easton Haven Carbon Lenker. An meinem löst sich leider der weiße Schriftzug. Wer einen über hat kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

den habens schon runter gefladert bevor ich meins bekommen hab

;o)


----------



## CalvinSK (18. März 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...iv-GXP-Team-Innenlager-PressFit-BB92-MTB.html
> 
> Das wäre das richtige Innenlager um am Stereo die X01 mit GPX zu verbauen?



Vollkommen korrekt! Jedoch dann auch eine GXP-Kurbel kaufen, BB30 wurde ohnehin in keinster Weise passen


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

kann mir wer helfen?

welchen Magura Adapter brauch ich für Magura MTC wenn ich vorne eine 203er Scheibe habe

dank

ich bin mit dieser Bremse echt zufrieden, bremse mit einem Finger, nur der Adapter den ich jetzt drauf hab 203 taugt mir nicht weil die Schrauben so lang sind, (ist ein BBB) , wäre für hilfe dankbar


----------



## CalvinSK (18. März 2014)

Für an der Gabel oder am Rahmen?


----------



## LanceDD (18. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> naja dann ist es noch viel einfacher!
> was sagt denn dein Händler
> 
> erinnerichemichfalschoderbistduinat
> ...


Mit meinem Händler habe ich noch nicht gesprochen, war nur etwas aufgeschreckt durch deinen Post. 

Nee du, ich komme aus Deutschland... 

Wie meinst du, dass es "schlimm sei, wenn man steht und das Teil wandert"? 

Auf meinem Dämpfer steht die Custom Tune ID: CLM8. 
Was kannst du mir darüber sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. März 2014)

So hier mal mein gepimptes 2013er Stereo 140 Race, Stealth Stütze da noch nicht mit drauf. Vorn 160er Pike + XT Bremse + DT Swiss 240s LRS +harte, schwarze Korkgriffe+
2 Fach XT Kurbel+ Syntace Vector + roten schwarzen  Easton Haven Vorbau+ Alu und Titanschrauben wo ging usw. 12,4 kg mit XT Trailpedale
Rahmedecalls habe ich weil erstens mir zu grell un 2. deshalb mit Carbonfolie u.a. auch vor Steinkontakt geschützt


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Für an der Gabel oder am Rahmen?


Gabel , also wofür brauch ich hinten 203


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wie meinst du, dass es "schlimm sei, wenn man steht und das Teil wandert"?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ohne Dämpfer ist schlecht fahren, das mein ich mit stehen


 
oder gibt´s schon so SUPERSHOPS die einen Ersatzdämpfer haben

dort fahr ich nämlich original gleich hin und borg mir eine Gabel aus


----------



## LanceDD (18. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> So hier mal mein gepimptes 2013er Stereo 140 Race, Stealth Stütze da noch nicht mit drauf. Vorn 160er Pike + XT Bremse + DT Swiss 240s LRS +harte, schwarze Korkgriffe+
> 2 Fach XT Kurbel+ Syntace Vector + roten schwarzen  Easton Haven Vorbau+ Alu und Titanschrauben wo ging usw. 12,4 kg mit XT Trailpedale
> Rahmedecalls habe ich weil erstens mir zu grell un 2. deshalb mit Carbonfolie u.a. auch vor Steinkontakt geschützt


Saustark! Und feines Gewicht! Tolle Optik! 

Kannst (und willst) du sahen, was dich der ganze Spaß insgesamt gekostet hat? 

Welche Felgen sind da jetzt drauf?


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2014)

Athmosphere XL by Funworks 28mm Innen 23,5mm LRS gewicht 1640 g will keine Werbung machen , aber

der ist s HHat schon einige Enduroeisätze bisher klaglos überstanden. War aber zunächst etwas locker eingespeicht aber ich habe die sauber nachzentriert, mit Tensiometer weil ich es ganz ordentlich kann.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...tmosphere-xl-comp-race-laufradsatz-29er-1640g

Uner uns : Ich habe das Rad als Auslaufmodell für 2390 € bei Multicycle erworben und dann nochmal 1200€ Tuning reingesteckt aber einige Teile hatte ich. Schwer zu sagen aber 3500-3800€ sowas gesamt

Färt sich so, wie ein geiles leicht Enduro Fahren soll und auch bergauf Rakete.

*Allerdings ist der Fox schon defekt , hat Reboundprobleme und schmatzt deutlich. Die letzten mm katapulziert er die Kiste.

Kennt Ihr das*


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (18. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 280089



was hast du denn alles am lenker ? mein ziel war es so wenig wie möglich am lenker zu haben. ich glaube das würde mich gerade im downhill echt stören. (ist nicht böse gemeint )

@crossboss  in welchem multicycle warst du ?

mein stereo kommt nächste woche meine anderen parts habe ich schon alle daliegen und warten nur noch  ich hoff ich bekomm es unter 12kilo


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2014)

Wilpoldsried

12kg...und wenn nicht fährt es trotzdem geil, diese imaginären Gewichtsmarken sind nicht so wichtig. Wenn man die rotierenden Massen , sprich LRS sinnvoll ,dh stabil abspeckt, hat man bereits gewonnen. das kriegt man mit den Hans Dampf tubeless gefahren, ganz leicht hin. Ne Pike ist eh noch etwas leichter als die 34, die aber auch super ist.


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> was hast du denn alles am lenker ? mein ziel war es so wenig wie möglich am lenker zu haben. ich glaube das würde mich gerade im downhill echt stören. (ist nicht böse gemeint )


 
was? hab eh die rechte seite abgräumt, da war bis vor kurzem noch die remote und die musi

nix fallt da runter ausser die Kette die sich immer wieder verirrt, speziell im groben Wurzelwerk oder dem Felsgebüsch

;

das mit dem sauberem Cockpit hab ich aufgegeben nachdem die Bremshebelschaltung ....


----------



## bikerfrooody (18. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wilpoldsried
> 
> 12kg...und wenn nicht fährt es trotzdem geil, diese imaginären Gewichtsmarken sind nicht so wichtig. Wenn man die rotierenden Massen , sprich LRS sinnvoll ,dh stabil abspeckt, hat man bereits gewonnen. das kriegt man mit den Hans Dampf tubeless gefahren, ganz leicht hin. Ne Pike ist eh noch etwas leichter als die 34, die aber auch super ist.




wenn men stereo da ist können wir ja auch mal zamm ne runde drehen ich bekomme meins auch aus Wilpoldsried 
ich war mit den float´s immer zufrieden denke dass es top wird


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

das kriegt man mit den Hans Dampf tubeless gefahren, ganz leicht hin


viel spass mit den Traktorreifen


----------



## bikerfrooody (18. März 2014)

ich werde nobby nic fahren bzw sind schon da mit 575 g echt okay


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

vorne rocket Ron hinten thunderburt

mit ohne dem ganzen gewäsch


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2014)

waran schrieb:


> Man beachte den angeblich nicht passenden Float X... weiß jemand, welche Rahmengröße Nico Lau fährt?


 
Das sind keine Serienrahmen. Bei den Serienrahmen passt kein Float X CTD und auch kein Monarch Plus!
Probier es doch selber aus, wenn du es nicht glaubst!


----------



## auon (18. März 2014)

schlecht aufgelegt


----------



## waran (18. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das sind keine Serienrahmen. Bei den Serienrahmen passt kein Float X CTD und auch kein Monarch Plus!
> Probier es doch selber aus, wenn du es nicht glaubst!



Der Hinweis, dass es sich nicht um Serienrahmen handelt, hätte auch gereicht. Aber danke trotzdem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (19. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> vorne rocket Ron hinten thunderburt
> 
> mit ohne dem ganzen gewäsch



Also wofür kauft man sich bitte n Stereo wenn man dann Racereifen draufzieht?? Damit kastrierst du doch komplett das Bike?
Die Hans Dampf rollen doch ganz gut. Den Berg rauf bin ich damit immer noch gekommen und bergab hast du damit einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2014)

ganz genau, würde ich bestenfalls bei nem 100er Bike vllt machen


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> wenn men stereo da ist können wir ja auch mal zamm ne runde drehen ich bekomme meins auch aus Wilpoldsried
> ich war mit den float´s immer zufrieden denke dass es top wird




Ps : dann komm gern  mal in den Teutoburger Wald , wohne in Bielefeld


----------



## CalvinSK (19. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> wohne in Bielefeld



Was ist das, "Bielefeld"?
Ok sry, Spaß beiseite 

Finde persönlich auch, dass die Hans Dampf zum Stereo ganz gut passen.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2014)

ich fahr den tubeless und finder im Gelände rollt der gut mit 1,8 bar


----------



## deathmetal (19. März 2014)

Absolut, tubless macht er ne sehr sehr gute Figur


----------



## storemaster (20. März 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte an meinem Stereo 160 27,5 SL von 2013 den original LRS auf Tubeless umrüsten. Welche Breite sollten das Tape und das Felgenband haben?


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2014)

Ich versuche mal ne kleine Anleitung
Innenbreite der Felge messen und No tubes Tape oder festes Tesa Tape in gleicher breite min 2 Lagen fest reinziehen und gut andrücken. Erstmal bissel ne Nacht oder ne kurze Tour mit Schlauch montieren, stehenlassen oder auch fahren, zum anpressen des Tapes, fertig.
Schlauch raus. Eine Seite der Decke fest im Felgenhorn sitzend montiert lassen. Tublessventil einschrauben. Decke drauf und aufpumpen. Wenn alles sitzt Innenventil im Ventilschaft rausschrauben und ca 50- 70 ml, je nach Reifengrösse, rein mit Spritze z. B. und rund schütteln dass die Milch überall hinkommt.
Kannste auch in der Hand um Achse rotieren lassen und dabei schwenken. Mehrmals machen und nach Stunden wiederholen. Meist entweicht noch etwas Luft.
Über Nacht auf Seite legen dann läuft es schön in den Spalt zwischen Felge und Decke. Drehen nochmal leigen lassen. 

Aber mein Schwalb Hans Dampf war sogar ohne Milch schon dicht. Die beschreibung gilt vor allem für kleine Undichtigkeiten im System , wo man oft mehrmal pumpen muss.

Hoffe ich konnte das halbwegs erständlich rüberbringen

Viel Spass beim Basteln , lohnt sich ja schon!
Gruss Jogi


----------



## storemaster (20. März 2014)

Danke, hab das bei einem LRS der für Tubeless optimiert ist schon mal gemacht. Da braucht man halt kein Tape.
Was mich verwirrt hat, ist das auf der Homepage von DT Swiss, die empfohlenen Kits meist 2-4mm breitere Tapes beinhalten, als die Innenweite der Felge ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. März 2014)

Ja dh heisst längerer Weg durch die Holkehle quer zur Felge.


----------



## storemaster (20. März 2014)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich für Felge mit zB. 22mm Innbreite auch ein Tape mit 22mm und NICHT mit 25mm.!?
Sehr gute Erklärung übrigens vom Montagevorgang! Gibt im Netz auch ein paar gute Videos zu dem Thema.


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2014)

du kannst auch 25 nehmen das ist kein Problem wenn du sauber klebst


----------



## Capic Biker (20. März 2014)

Hi, hab mein Stereo heute aus dem Winterschlaf geholt.
Nach meiner langen Tour ist mir daheim aufgefallen das ich ein klackern in der Gabel habe (rechte Seite)
Stereo 27.5 SL  von 2013 mit Serien Fox Gabel drin

Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Vincy (20. März 2014)

Würde die Gabel nach Toxo schicken, vielleicht bekommst es dann durch das 2014er Talassystem ersetzt.


----------



## CheapTrick (20. März 2014)

So, neues Kettenblatt ist angekommen und Umbau auf 1x10 vorerst abgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (21. März 2014)

Ja muss da mal anrufen heute, ob es als Gewährleistung durchgeht also 2 Werktage Bearbeitung oder als Service dann 15 Werktage.
Und ob es ein unterschied macht ob ich es Privat weg schicke oder mein Händler.
Ich bekomm die Gabel schneller ausn Haus xD


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> So, neues Kettenblatt ist angekommen und Umbau auf 1x10 vorerst abgeschlossen
> Anhang anzeigen 280522



Hat das oneup teil Ürobleme mit dem XT gemacht beim Einbau und justieren , wie funktioniert es. meins kommt am 24.März an.
gruss jo


----------



## deathmetal (21. März 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> So, neues Kettenblatt ist angekommen und Umbau auf 1x10 vorerst abgeschlossen
> Anhang anzeigen 280522



Is das nicht ein wenig arg viel Kettenspannung??


----------



## CheapTrick (21. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hat das oneup teil Ürobleme mit dem XT gemacht beim Einbau und justieren , wie funktioniert es. meins kommt am 24.März an.
> gruss jo



Also Einbau des Ritzels war ne Sache von 5 Minuten, allerdings ist am Stereo 29 in Verbindung mit dem XT Schaltwerk die B-Tension Schraube ca 5 mm zu Kurz! Ich hab es so gelöst, dass ich die Schraube einfach von der anderen Seite eingeschraubt habe. 

Kettenlänge: Ja ist relativ knapp, aber etwas Luft hat das Schaltwerk noch und zumindest am Montageständer schaltet es ordentlich.
Ggf kommt aber noch ein Glied rein, dann sollte es auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## deathmetal (21. März 2014)

Wieder ein paar kleine Updates am Stereo. XT-Bremse und ne Bionicon Eco Führung


----------



## auon (21. März 2014)

Auf meinem Dämpfer steht die Custom Tune ID: CLM8.
Was kannst du mir darüber sagen?[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> das ich mir eigentlich gedacht hatte das es die id vom Dämpfer ist


----------



## auon (21. März 2014)




----------



## maschbaer (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

habe jetzt meine Kurbel auf 20/36 umgebaut. Sieht schon süß aus das kleine Kettenblatt. Testfahrt ist für heute geplant wenn das Wetter hält

 

 .

Gruß
Masch


----------



## daproblem (22. März 2014)

Mein Bock hat die Tage auch ein Update spendiert bekommen, 2014er Shimano XT mit XTR Bremsscheiben (SM-RT99):



 


 
und statt Bling Bling Deckel welche in schwarz matt mit Shimano Logo:


----------



## LanceDD (23. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


>


Ich glaube, diese Dinge kann ich an einem Dämpfer nicht ablesen... Schaue aber morgen gleich nochmal nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (24. März 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt meine Kurbel auf 20/36 umgebaut. Sieht schon süß aus das kleine Kettenblatt. Testfahrt ist für heute geplant wenn das Wetter hält...



Kurze Frage:
Wie bekommt man die Kurbel mit den Kettenblättern denn ausgebaut? Muss ich auf der linken Seite nur die zwei Schrauben der Kurbel lösen und die Achse rausziehen oder benötigt man noch ein spezielles Werkzeug?

Danke & Grüssle


----------



## Vincy (24. März 2014)

Von Shimano und Sram gibt es Montageanleitungen dazu.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1269524850472
http://www.sram.com/de/service


----------



## Strobi-Boy (24. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Von Shimano und Sram gibt es Montageanleitungen dazu.
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1269524850472
> http://www.sram.com/de/service



Ok, d.h. also, ich benötige für die Linke Kurbel das Werkzeug TL-FC16/18.
Somit bekomme ich dann die Kappe das linken Pedals runter und somit auch das Pedal von der Achse...
Kann ich die Achse mit den Kettenblättern dann rausziehen oder benötige ich noch ein weiteres Werkzeug?


----------



## CalvinSK (24. März 2014)

Wenn du die Plastikabdeckung mit dem "Spezialwerkzeug" entfernt hast, musst du noch mit einem Imbusschlüssel die beiden anderen Schrauben lösen, dann kannst du den linken Kurbelarm entfernen. Den Rest der Kurbel (rechter Kurbelarm + Kurbelverbindung) sitzt meistens etwas fester im Innenlager, lässt sich aber einfach durch ein paar sanfte Schläge (bspw. mit einem Gummihammer) lösen --> Kurbel entfern!


----------



## --HANK-- (24. März 2014)

Stereo-Enduro-Upgrade 

Neuer Lenker und Vorbau (Renthal) zum antesten, falls nicht kommt er auf den Downhiller 
XT Bremsanlage weil Formula nervt und nen schicken Bionicon C-Guide. 

Jetzt muss sich nur dieser verfluchte Schneeregen hier wieder verdünnisieren


----------



## auon (24. März 2014)

Fettes Teil der Lenker, obzwar mir da gleich ein paar Stellen einfallen wo ich stecken bleiben würd

mit welchem Finger betätigt man da eigentlich die Remote für die Sattelstütze?
ich hab das noch nie verstanden, ich hab das auf der anderen Seite unten montiert (verkehrtherum) und betätige es mit dem Daumen

da kann ich das Radl auch problemlos auf den Kopf stellen,
die Ganganzeige hab ich natürlich abmontiert und mangels Deckel mit gutem Tape versiegelt

;o)


----------



## auon (24. März 2014)

den Teil wo man draufdrückt hab ich dann noch umgedreht, sieht so aus


----------



## LanceDD (24. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> den Teil wo man draufdrückt hab ich dann noch umgedreht, sieht so aus


Kommst du da gut an den Remote Hebel der Stütze ran? 
Der Hebel ist sicherlich original für rechts gewesen, richtig? 
Als ich mir letztens meinen Griffsalat links am Lenker anschaute, dachte ich: nee, den Hebel bekommste da nicht unter, bzw. steht er dann zu weit innen. 
Ich verwende eine Shimano iSpec...


----------



## auon (24. März 2014)

-optimal
-ja, auch die Klingel geht, denn da muss man eh ein wenig den Oberkörper öffnen ..
-dachte ich mir anfangs auch kann dir aber nichts raten, denn ich hab das originale, da geht es sich aus
 ev schaust du dir einen Rückbau an

so wie ich es hab ist es optimal

;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (24. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> -dachte ich mir anfangs auch kann dir aber nichts raten, denn ich hab das originale, da geht es sich aus
> ev schaust du dir einen Rückbau an


Sorry, ich habs nicht ganz gerafft wie du das meinst...


----------



## auon (25. März 2014)

Griffsalat links am Lenker



LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich verwende eine Shimano iSpec...


 
welche ich nicht kenn, deshalb kann ich dazu nix sagen, das meinte ich
du kannst fragen stellen!?

hast schon geschaut, wegen den Dämpfer Tune Details?

;o)


----------



## LanceDD (25. März 2014)

Shimano iSpec is ne gemeinsame Schelle für Schalt- und Bremsgriff. 

Die Tune Details vom Dämpfer muss ich noch suchen O


----------



## auon (25. März 2014)

das haben schon alle versprochen und nicht gehalten.......


----------



## Strobi-Boy (25. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> heute ist mein Dämpfer von der Wanderschaft zum Service retour gekommen
> weg ist er von meinem Händler mit Velocity Tune Medium, Rebound Low, BoostValve 175 und der Bemerkung Fahrer hat 100kg und merkt nix, Garantie
> 
> retour kam er mit Velocity Tune Firm, Boost Valve 250, Rebound L, auf Garantie, im Verschweißten Sackerl mit Visitenkarte des Servicetecknikers
> ...



Hey,
jetzt muss ich auch mal nachfragen... Hab an meinem 20" Rädle auch ein Dämpfer mit folgenden Werten verbaut:
Velocity Tune Medium
Rebound Low
BoostValve 175
Bringe etwa 85kg auf die Waage.

Was meinst Du denn mit "merkt nix"?
Schlägt er duch, dämpft er zu wenig?

Bin jetzt nicht der Profi sondern neu im Thema, daher noch ein paar Verständnisfragen.
Hab auch auf der Fox Seite auch überhaupt nichts zu den entsprechenden Werten gefunden.
Gibt's da Tabellen, die für's jeweilige Gelände & Gewicht die optimalen Einstellungen aufzeigen?

Grüssle


----------



## auon (25. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (25. März 2014)

@Strobi boy
Lies mal den ganzen tread und deine Fragen werden beantwortet. 
@auon
Bei deinen Fragen richte dich bitte an den Hersteller,der kann die sicher helfen. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downhiller16129 (25. März 2014)

Servus, 
Seit letzter Woche besitze ich ein Cube Stereo.
Nun musste ich leider feststellen, dass an der Dämpferaufnahme zwei Macken/Kratzer od was anderes... sind
Ich hoffe nur das es schlecht lackiert ist und nicht das Carbon beschädigt ist.
Hat jemand von euch auch so etwas an Bike?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Living (26. März 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mein Bock hat die Tage auch ein Update spendiert bekommen, 2014er Shimano XT mit XTR Bremsscheiben (SM-RT99):
> Anhang anzeigen 280785
> Anhang anzeigen 280787
> und statt Bling Bling Deckel welche in schwarz matt mit Shimano Logo:
> Anhang anzeigen 280790



Was ist das für eine Sattelklemme die du da hast...?


----------



## deathmetal (26. März 2014)

Downhiller16129 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Seit letzter Woche besitze ich ein Cube Stereo.
> Nun musste ich leider feststellen, dass an der Dämpferaufnahme zwei Macken/Kratzer od was anderes... sind
> Ich hoffe nur das es schlecht lackiert ist und nicht das Carbon beschädigt ist.
> ...



Außer Staub seh ich da nix aufm Bild wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Strobi-Boy (26. März 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> @Strobi boy
> Lies mal den ganzen tread und deine Fragen werden beantwortet.



Und wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagst, wo genau es steht, hat Deine Antwort sogar was gebracht...
Ich habe im Thread leider keinerlei Zuordnung etc. gefunden.
Im Beitrag http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-super-hpc-2013-thread-non-26.635050/page-34#post-11668556 wird auch nur gefragt, es kommt aber keinerlei Antwort bezüglich Gewicht / Geschwindigkeit / Rebound - Verhältnis...

Grüssle


----------



## Downhiller16129 (26. März 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Außer Staub seh ich da nix aufm Bild wenn ich ehrlich bin


Ok, ich finde, dass genau wo die Dämpferaufnahme an das Sitzrohr übergeht, eine ca Fingernagel große Furche zu sehen ist.
Und beim 1. Bild direkt unterm Dämpfer, vermutlich beim Einbau, eine Macke ist.
Vielleicht übertreibe ich ja auch


----------



## CalvinSK (26. März 2014)

Downhiller16129 schrieb:


> Ok, ich finde, dass genau wo die Dämpferaufnahme an das Sitzrohr übergeht, eine ca Fingernagel große Furche zu sehen ist.
> Und beim 1. Bild direkt unterm Dämpfer, vermutlich beim Einbau, eine Macke ist.
> Vielleicht übertreibe ich ja auch



Glaube auch, dass das nicht weiter schlimm ist.


----------



## deathmetal (26. März 2014)

Downhiller16129 schrieb:


> Ok, ich finde, dass genau wo die Dämpferaufnahme an das Sitzrohr übergeht, eine ca Fingernagel große Furche zu sehen ist.
> Und beim 1. Bild direkt unterm Dämpfer, vermutlich beim Einbau, eine Macke ist.
> Vielleicht übertreibe ich ja auch



Meinst du im ersten Bild links oder rechts?? 
Auf der linken Seite ist so was kleines, weißes zu sehen. Glaube aber nicht, dass es eine Macke is, also was ernstes. Wenn du mitm Nagel drüberfährst, spürst du dann was?? Also ne Kerbe oder sowas sollte man spüren und selbst dann is es nicht sicher, ob es nur der Lack is oder echt ins Laminat geht.


----------



## Downhiller16129 (26. März 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Meinst du im ersten Bild links oder rechts??
> Auf der linken Seite ist so was kleines, weißes zu sehen. Glaube aber nicht, dass es eine Macke is, also was ernstes. Wenn du mitm Nagel drüberfährst, spürst du dann was?? Also ne Kerbe oder sowas sollte man spüren und selbst dann is es nicht sicher, ob es nur der Lack is oder echt ins Laminat geht.


Beim 1. Bild habe ich die Macke unterm Dämpfer gemeint, die Macke links ist auf dem 2. Bild frontal aufgenommen. Wenn man mit dem Nagel darüber fährt, spürt mans schon deutlich. Fahr jetzt mal zu nem Cube Händler und zeigs ihm mal. Wollte ja nur wissen, ob es jemand an seinem Rad auch hat.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## battiwr (27. März 2014)

@Strobi boy
Gleich Seite 1;-)

Da stehen Einstellungen. 
Vertrau nur nicht ganz Tabellen sondern deinem Gefühl bzw. dem Ring um die Tauchrohre. 

Beim lesen wurde auch schon verdeutlicht, wie man zum perfekten setup gelangt. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (27. März 2014)

Huhu…

Mein Stereo ist endlich zurück… bezüglich das Rahmen Problem (Hinterbaubrücke und Sitzroh Stoß beim maximal einfedern. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...13-thread-non-26.635050/page-32#post-11651608

Menoooo 8 Wochen Entzug… war das schwer…

Nun hab ich ein Nagel neuen 2014 SHPC Rahmen (Schwarz – Weiß) und dazu gab auch einen neuen Dämpfer „ Float Factory Serie CTD Boost Valve w/Trail Adjust“  Kashima… also schickes Upgrade!!!

Cube hat mir auch dann gleichzeitig Innenlager und Steuerlager auch neu montiert…So ist schon kundenfreundlich oder? … aber ok 8 Wochen ohne Bike ist auch schlimm...


Kommenden upgrade:
XT Shifter i-specB + Shadow+ XT Schaltwerk
Pike 150 (obwohl die Fox 34 mit Talas 2014 schein super feinfühlig zu arbeiten…)
FlowEX + DTSwiss 350 Naben…






Grüß - Christophe


----------



## battiwr (27. März 2014)

Man, so ein Angeber. 
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teil. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Borland (27. März 2014)

Auch sehr schick, aber irgendwie finde ich das 2013er Design gelungener. Wirkt mehr wie aus einem Guss.


----------



## CalvinSK (28. März 2014)

Sehr geil!
Wobei 8 Wochen echt eine harte Zeit ist...ich habe sogar meine Gabel nicht eingeschickt, weil ich nicht einmal 1-2 Wochen auf mein Rad verzichten kann. Vielleicht auch ein Nachteil, wenn man nur ein Fahrrad für alles hat


----------



## battiwr (28. März 2014)

2wochen Wartezeit,ist doch nichts. Heute sind 4 Wochen rum. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (28. März 2014)

Kennt von euch zufällig jemand das Gewicht der Lenker/Vorbau Kombi am aktuellen Stereo 140 Pro? Die Cube Alu Teile sind doch bestimmt sackschwer... Möchte zum Wiegen nicht alles abbauen O


----------



## Capic Biker (28. März 2014)

Gabel ist zurück,
es wurde nichts gemacht.
Angeblich ist das Klackern von der Krone und ich soll eine neue bekommen sobald die da ist.
Muss halt die Gabel wieder einschicken.

Versteh net warum die nichts an der CDT Einheit gemacht haben obwohl ich sagte das dort ein Klackern spürbar ist und mir die Gabel auch bei Steilen Trails einsackt-


----------



## LanceDD (28. März 2014)

auon schrieb:


> das haben schon alle versprochen und nicht gehalten.......


Also auf meinem Dämpfer steht leider nix anderes als die Tune ID CLM8...


----------



## bikerfrooody (29. März 2014)

Sooo ab heute auch stereo Fahrer  super gail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (29. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Dämpfer steht leider nix anderes als die Tune ID CLM8...


 
"Tune ID CLM8" oder "ID CLM8"

seltsam jedenfalls

Fotos her von deinem Geschwür!!
(raufladen ins Fotoalbum, link des Fotos kopieren, in Beitrag Bild mit URL einfügen ,O)


----------



## auon (29. März 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Huhu…
> 
> Mein Stereo ist endlich zurück…
> Menoooo 8 Wochen Entzug… war das schwer…
> ...


 
ist da der Hinterbau jetzt aus alu, irgendwie schaut der Rahmen auch vorn etwas globiger aus, oder täuscht das nur durch das Design?

wie kommt er dir im vergleich zum anderen vor, den du wahrscheinlich schon vergessen hast

die Ringeln leben noch? naja wenn man nie fahren kann leben sie länger

was hast du jetzt eigentlich schon für eine Stehzeit seit dem du es hast

und was ist denn das für ein eigenartiger Kaffétassenhalter den du da hast, da passt ja nicht mal ne 0,3er Dose rein oder täuscht der Winkel

?


----------



## Grins3katze (29. März 2014)

Rahmen ist identisch und Flaschenhalter für 0.5 Standard cube…

Cube hat ne gute Service … außer warte Zeiten…Die Ringeln haben schon 2 neuen Achsen und eine Freilauf spendiert bekommen…

Seit heute fahr ich auch mit Flow EX + DT 350 combi: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-hardtail-a-la-carte-sil-vous-plait.684157/#post-11746668


----------



## swe68 (4. April 2014)

@auon *Musikvideos bitte nicht hier. Danke. -swe68*


----------



## auon (4. April 2014)

wo darf ich zu fuss gehen

iamsy


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. April 2014)

Demnächst auf gemeinsamer Tour!
Wenn das mal gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (4. April 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Demnächst auf gemeinsamer Tour!
> Wenn das mal gut geht


Ouh man, mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht auch lieber das Radon hätte nehmen sollen... Mein Stein is schon echt schwer :'(


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2014)

Das liegt aber eher an deinem Alu-Hinterbau. Schließlich wolltest es so haben, also jammere nicht so. 
Optisch gefällt mir das Stereo besser. Ich mag bei dem Slide nicht die hintere breite Strebung am Oberrohrende. So, wie beim Fritzz 650b wärs mir da schon etwas lieber. Ansonsten hat es ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, besser als Cube. Halt der Vorteil der Direktversender.
In der aktuellen MB 5/2014 ist ein Enduro-Vergleichstest, u.a. mit dem Slide 160 9.0 und Fritzz HPA 650b TM. Das Slide wog da bei 18" 13kg, auch nicht grad ein so Leichtgewicht. Zum Vergleich, das Stereo 160 SL 2014 wog in einem anderen Test 12,65kg.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. April 2014)

Mir gefällt das Slide in dieser Farbe auch sehr gut.
Heute bei H+S hat das 2014er Stereo Super HPC 160 Race den direkten Vergleich zum Slide 160 8.0
leider auf Grund der verbauten Gabel und Bremse verloren :-(
Günther hat mit dem Slide bestimmt den gleichen Spaß, wie ich mit dem Stereo


----------



## LanceDD (4. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher an deinem Alu-Hinterbau. Schließlich wolltest es so haben, also jammere nicht so.
> 
> In der aktuellen MB 5/2014 ist ein Enduro-Vergleichtest, u.a mit dem Slide 160 10.0 und Fritzz HPA 650b TM.


Hast ja recht, klar wollte ich es so. Aber nach 3 Jahren Canyon Nerve XC mit zum Schluß 3 Haarrissen am Hinterbau (habe neuen 2013er Rahmen bekommen), wollte ich mal wieder "Fachhandel".
Und am Ende habe ich durch einen Freundschaftspreis (3000 EUR) den originalen Laufradsatz fürs Grobe und ab nächste Woche dann endlich einen Leichten für Touren und XC, mit jeweils 180/203 Scheiben, einer XT Kassette, Pike und bissl Kleinigkeiten. 
Aber schwer bleibt die Kiste trotzdem. 

In dem Test gewinnt das Radon Slide Carbon 9.0 (!), weil es am breitbandigsten ist, kostet aber eben auch 3600€...

Naja, ich werde einfach bissl mehr trainieren, da merke ich das Gewicht nicht so :-D


----------



## LanceDD (4. April 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Slide in dieser Farbe auch sehr gut.
> Heute bei H+S hat das 2014er Stereo Super HPC 160 Race den direkten Vergleich zum Slide 160 8.0
> leider auf Grund der verbauten Gabel und Bremse verloren :-(
> Günther hat mit dem Slide bestimmt den gleichen Spaß, wie ich mit dem Stereo


Sorry, erklär das mal, ich verstehe es leider nicht O 

Seid ihr jeweils beide Räder mal im Vergleich gefahren?


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2014)

Ja, in dem Teilnehmerfeld. Das Stereo wurde im anderen Test 1/2014 getestet. Ebenfalls als Testsieger "Überragend". 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...agne=42er_test_bikes_2014_allmountains_mb0114


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Günther hat mit dem Slide bestimmt den gleichen Spaß, wie ich mit dem Stereo


 
Da sind viel zu viel Gemeinsamkeiten, als das die sich groß unterscheiden. Da zählt eher das persönliche Belieben (Optik, Preis).
Cube hat auch einen großen Vorteil, dass man 2013er Modelle sehr günstig bekommt (zB das 160 Race unter 2500€).
Was hast gegen die Shimano XT Bremse bei dem 2014er Stereo? Das Grün beim 2014er Stereo 160 SL gefällt mir allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## LanceDD (4. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja, in dem Teilnehmerfeld. Das Stereo wurde im anderen Test 1/2014 getestet. Ebenfalls als Testsieger "Überragend".
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...agne=42er_test_bikes_2014_allmountains_mb0114


Ja richtig. Dieser Test-Sieg und auch der vom 29er HPC Race haben mich zu meiner Wahl getrieben. Und nicht zuletzt die Probefahrt hat gezeigt, daß die Kiste (ab-)geht


----------



## CheapTrick (5. April 2014)

So, aktueller Stand jetzt mit 28er wolftooth KB und 42er one-up Ritzel. Gewicht jetzt bei 12,4


----------



## LanceDD (5. April 2014)

Mensch eh, immer diese Traumgewichte... Das is immer wie'n Stich ins Herz ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. April 2014)

@LanceDD,
ja wir sind beide Bikes (Cube Stereo Super HPC Race 27,5 und das Slide 160 8.0) im Laden "gefahren".
@Vincy,
beim Cube Stereo Super HPC Race 27,5 ist ein Formula T1S Bremse verbaut.


----------



## bikerfrooody (5. April 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> So, aktueller Stand jetzt mit 28er wolftooth KB und 42er one-up Ritzel. Gewicht jetzt bei 12,4
> Anhang anzeigen 283830



ich habe meins jetzt auf 11,8kg bist du mit dem 28er zufreiden ich habe jetzt ein 30er und bergauf schalte ich fast nie auf das letzte ritzel. vielleicht kauf ich mir noch ein 32er

aber super rad


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2014)

Er fährt aber im Gegensatz zu dir ein 29er.


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Vincy,
> beim Cube Stereo Super HPC Race 27,5 ist ein Formula T1S Bremse verbaut.


 

Sorry, ich war da noch mit meinen Gedanken bei dem SL aus dem Test.


----------



## CheapTrick (5. April 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich habe meins jetzt auf 11,8kg bist du mit dem 28er zufreiden ich habe jetzt ein 30er und bergauf schalte ich fast nie auf das letzte ritzel. vielleicht kauf ich mir noch ein 32er
> 
> aber super rad


11,8 ist krass! Aber mit dem 650B auch leichter zu schaffen 

Ich hab auch kurz ein 30er probiert...war mir aber bei langen, sehr steilen anstiegen zu heftig!
Mit einer Pike und Umbau auf komplett XO1 würde ich knapp bei 12 liegen...aber ohne jeglichen Kompromiss bei reifen oder Haltbarkeit... das wäre dann OK


----------



## CalvinSK (5. April 2014)

Baue mir in Kürze auch einen Mix aus XX1 und X01 drauf und setze erst einmal auf ein 28er. 30 wäre mir bei längeren Anstiegen schon zu heftig.
Bin schon gespannt, wie es sein wird, liebe den Gedanken eines solch simplen Aufbaus!

Mir fehlt leider nur noch das Rahmenstück für die einfache Zugverlegung und Cube hat die scheinbar nicht mehr auf Lager, weswegen mir gesagt wurde, es würde noch bis 18.04. dauern. Weiß da jemand mehr, bzw. hat noch so ein Teil rumliegen?

Kann so lange eigentlich nicht mehr warten...


----------



## Vincy (5. April 2014)

Die Teile sind rar, deswegen geben die es aus den Werkstätten nicht weg. Bei kurzfristigangesetzten Umbauten hätten die sonst das Nachsehen. Zudem sind die Teile auch nicht universal.


----------



## CalvinSK (5. April 2014)

Ich finde leider gerade kein Wort, das ich hier im Forum schreiben dürfte, das aber auch meinen Unmut ausdrücken könnten, deshalb: "Kartoffel!"


----------



## bikerfrooody (5. April 2014)

so schaut es derzeit aus  11,8kilo  ich liebe es einfach !!!! vielleicht mal noch nen leichteren laufradsatz ( der weiße kabelbinder war nur eine notlösung  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (6. April 2014)

11,7 kg bei 29 " und einer 3-fach Kurbel ( keine Gewichtsamputierte Kurbel )


----------



## LanceDD (6. April 2014)

Mensch Leute, das gibt's doch ni... Dreifach Kurbel, Klickies, Ergogriffe, Flaschenhalter, 29" und dann 11,7kg???
Da geht doch die Waage falsch...?!


----------



## Hans (6. April 2014)

Du musst es nicht glauben - stimmt aber 

Kurbel Race Face next XC Carbon - wiegt weniger als die meisten 2-fach
Laufradsatz Fun Works 1630 Gramm
XX Kasette 11-36  210 Gramm
Titan Pedale 282 Gramm
Pike 150 mm 1896 Gramm
XTR Bremse mit Formula Bremsscheiben 180 mm
Reifen 703 und 699 Gramm schlauchlos gefahren
Syntace Carbon Lenker
SQ-lab Liteville Carbon Sattel ( passt zum A.... und vom Liteville 301 übernommen )
Tune Sattelklemm
ein paar Titanschrauben

um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen


----------



## LanceDD (6. April 2014)

Der blitzblanke Wahnsinn! Sehr schön


----------



## CalvinSK (6. April 2014)

@Hans : Hast du das Ding wirklich auf einer Radwaage gehabt oder sind das kalkulierte Werte?

Unter 12kg ist für mich nachvollziehbar, wobei ich der Meinung wäre, dass es gefühlt knapper sein sollte, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Hans (6. April 2014)

Hallo,

nachgewogen mit Digitalwaage Kern CH 50K50.

Auf dieser Waage wog das Rad in Serienzustand  out of Box ohne Pedale, Flachenhalter, Tacho und normaler Serienstütze ( keine Reverb/LEV ) 13,14 kg. Ist ein 2013 Super HPC Race 29" mit 140mm Federweg.
Vom Originalrad ist nur mehr der Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Innenlager und Umwerfer. alles andere wurde getauscht.
Alleine der Laufradsatz mit Reifen, Kassette, Bremsscheiben spart rund 1,4 kg zum orignalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (6. April 2014)

Ich hab mich bei den letzten 2 Touren gewundert, warum sich die Schaltung immer verstellt hat, heute habe ich dann die Ursache gefunden.
Der 1x10/11 Zug-Gegenhalter im Unterrohr ist nicht so optimal geformt wie der "originale". Wenn zu wenig Spannung auf der Hülle ist (also beim runterschalten) und gleichzeitig noch ein kleiner Schlag kommt, springt der Gegenhalter etwas aus dem Rahmen und bleibt dann so...die Zugspannung stimmt dann natürlich überhaupt nicht mehr 

Muss mal sehen wie ich das löse...evtl. nen bissel Silikon oder so


----------



## CheapTrick (6. April 2014)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. April 2014)

Mit Freunden am Donnersberg 
Mein Stereo wiegt 12,80kg :-(


----------



## TrailsurferODW (7. April 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mit Freunden am Donnersberg
> Mein Stereo wiegt 12,80kg :-(


Topp Revier, da waren wir gestern auch. Tolle Bikes habt ihr da?


----------



## rosso19842 (8. April 2014)




----------



## rosso19842 (8. April 2014)

Unterwegs am Wendelstein!!Meine Freundin hat seit diesem Jahr auch ein Stereo


----------



## battiwr (8. April 2014)

5/1/2wochen hat es jetzt gedauert doch sie ist wieder da. Die toxo nutzen ihr Monopol voll aus. Für einen Service ist das zu viel, bei manchen Kollegen war die Gabel bereits nach 14tagen wieder da. 

Zusammenbau und Einbau der xt Bremse hab ich abgeschlossen. Es fehlt nur noch zeit zum testen. Naja ein bisschen warte ich auch noch auf besseres Wetter. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## wodbullredka (8. April 2014)

Hi,
ich habe ein super hpc slt mit 11,86kg mit hans dampf in 650b . Hat einer von euch auch etwas Spiel in den Holmen der fox Gabel. Zuerst dachte ich, dass der Steuersatz locker ist und habe dann das Spiel an der Gabel festgestellt.


----------



## bikerfrooody (8. April 2014)

hast du ein 2013er ? ich brauch noch den carbon laufradsatz 

also spiel habe ich noch keins aber bin jetzt auch noch nicht sooo viel gefahren 
aber an der gabel is nocht soo cool steuersatz hast ihn schon mal ausgebaut ?


----------



## wodbullredka (8. April 2014)

Steuersatz ist absolut fest und in Ordnung. Ich hab das 2014er Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (8. April 2014)

ich schau bei mir morgen nochmal nach 

hammer porno rad !


----------



## wodbullredka (8. April 2014)

Yep, hatte bisher noch kein geileres. Und ich hatte schon viele


----------



## Strobi-Boy (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mir gestern einen Kettenstrebenschutz für mein 2013er Stereo 140 kaufen, musste dann aber feststellen, dass der im Fahrradladen verfügbare Schutz (von XLC) viel zu klein war (vom Umfang her).
Welchen habt ihr verbaut, könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke & Grüssle


----------



## wodbullredka (9. April 2014)

Der Schutz von Cube (für cube fullys) passt perfekt.


----------



## symore (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Frage an alle Besitzer eines 2014er Stereos mit einer Reberb:
Waren bei Euch die drei Doppelhalter für Bremsleitung hinten und Reberb installiert? Bei meinem sind nur Einfachhalter für die Bremse dran und die Reberb-Leitung ist per Kabelbinder daran fixiert. Geht gar nicht. Danke für eine kurze Info. Gerne auch von CUBE direkt. ;-)
Ciao Symore

Gesendet von meinem BlackBerry Z30 mit Tapatalk.


----------



## LanceDD (9. April 2014)

Bei mir alles ordentlich! 
Das würde ich deinem Händler um die Ohren hauen!


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2014)

symore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Frage an alle Besitzer eines 2014er Stereos mit einer Reberb:
> Waren bei Euch die drei Doppelhalter für Bremsleitung hinten und Reberb installiert? Bei meinem sind nur Einfachhalter für die Bremse dran und die Reberb-Leitung ist per Kabelbinder daran fixiert.


 
Den Leitungshalter losschrauben und dann das Mittelteil um 180° drehen, dann hast den für 2 Leitungen.


----------



## LanceDD (9. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den Leitungshalter losschrauben und dann das Mittelteil um 180° drehen, dann hast den für 2 Leitungen.


Ja, aber Kabelbinder noch an dem Halter dran... Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## wodbullredka (9. April 2014)

Bei mir ist alles richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## symore (9. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den Leitungshalter losschrauben und dann das Mittelteil um 180° drehen, dann hast den für 2 Leitungen.



Super, vielen Dank. Ich check das (Bike steht noch beim Händler).
ciao symore

Gesendet von meinem BlackBerry Z30 mit Tapatalk.


----------



## maschbaer (9. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mir gestern einen Kettenstrebenschutz für mein 2013er Stereo 140 kaufen, musste dann aber feststellen, dass der im Fahrradladen verfügbare Schutz (von XLC) viel zu klein war (vom Umfang her).
> Welchen habt ihr verbaut, könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?
> 
> Danke & Grüssle



Hi,
ich nehme immer die Lizard Skin zum aufkleben.

Gruß Masch


----------



## bikerfrooody (9. April 2014)

Ich habe die cube carbon Aufkleber ; )


----------



## Strobi-Boy (10. April 2014)

Super,
danke für Eure Rückmeldung.
Hab jetzt mal den original CUBE Kettenstrebenschutz für Fullys bestellt, bin ja mal gespannt.

Andere Frage:
Mir ist gestern beim Fahren aufgefallen, dass es (fast) keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich den hinteren Dämpfer auf der Einstellung Claimb, Trail oder Descent hab, ist das bei Euch aus so?
Die Talas5 Einhei vorne spielt ja mittlerweile echt super. Bei der Einstellung Claimb, Trail oder Descent merkt man auch richtige Unterschiede, aber hinten...?!?
Das Bike ist jetzt knappe 300km alt und hat noch nicht mal 150km im sanften Gelände runter...

Grüssle


----------



## Beppe (10. April 2014)

Guten morgen zusammen, hallo Stereo Fanboys  u -girls,

nach meinem Stereo und Fritzz Verkauf war ich in der Vergangenheit eher stiller Mitleser und war vorrangig rund ums Votec VSX aktiv.
Das soll sich nun wieder ändern.

Auf der vergangenen Eurobike hab ich die neuen Stereos/Fritzz' das erste mal aus der Nähe begrabscht und hab mich sofort verliebt.

Ich liebäugele nun mit einem Stereo HPC 160mm 650b Aufbau und hab ein paar Fragen an Euch, um den Aufbauaufwand abzuklopfen. Den Fred hier hab ich bereits quergelesen, konnte mir aber nicht alle Infos besorgen...


alle HPC Rahmen haben einen Alu Hinterbau, richtig? Hat jemand seinen Rahmen mal nachgewogen? Wie gross ist der Unterschied zum SHPC? Gibts das 27,5er Stereo überhaupt als HPC mit Aluhinterbau???
26Zoll Laufräder im o.g. Bike. Hat das schon jemand getestet? Wie sieht es mit der Tretlagerhöhe in der Praxis aus? Mit 26" Laufrädern läge das Bike knapp 1,5cm tiefer, was nicht die Welt ist. (die 26" Variante käme aus Kostengründen als Provisorium in Frage). Später dann Nachrüstung auf 27,5" -> Das Tretlager sitzt wohl 14mm unter den Radachsen. Das bleibt ja auch bei Verwendung anderer LR so oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?
Verwendung einer vorhandenen Lyrik Coil 170mm. EBH ist ja annähernd = zur 27,5er Pike. Sollte passen oder?
Steuersatz ist top 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2? Hat jemand eine non tapered Gabel drin? (1 1/8")
Einbau einer X01 Kurbel. Sind im Stereo Pressfitlager verbaut? Was muss ich beachten, wenn die Kurbel (grosser Q Faktor) vorher auf einem GPX Lager saß? Ist  PressFit BB92 korrekt, passt die Kurbel dann rein oder kommen da noch Spacer hinzu?
XX1 Schaltwerk am Schaltauge: passt das problemlos (Ausreichende Umschlingung der Kette; Position des SWs?)
Dämpferauswahl. 216x64mm. Welches Tune ist standardmäßig verbaut? Passt das Standardtune hinsichtlich FW Ausnutzung, Reserven bei Sprüngen, Ansprechverhalten? (hat Cube da hinsichtlich der Probleme an den Strereo/Fritzz älterer Generationen seine Hausaufgaben gemacht?)
Dämpferalternativen in Form eines Monarch. Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Welches Tune habt ihr gewählt? (ich wiege fahrfertig mittlw. 85-90Kg)
Hat schon jemand auf Huber Buchsen umgebaut?
Gibts Tipps hinsichtlich Zugneuverlegung? Züge liegen gekreuzt, richtig? Scheint ja ein Cubepatent zu sein (Bodo hatte kürzlich mal so nen Hinweis gegeben). Verbaut Cube Liner?
Freu mich auf Expertentipps von Euch, um mir bei verschiedenen Entscheidungen zu helfen.

VG Beppe


----------



## Lusio (10. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Super,
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Mir ist gestern beim Fahren aufgefallen, dass es (fast) keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich den hinteren Dämpfer auf der Einstellung Claimb, Trail oder Descent hab, ist das bei Euch aus so?
> Grüssle


Hallo, hatte das selbe Problem und hier im Forum ausführlich beschrieben. Hat mir 85€ gekostet und ist jetzt etwas besser aber noch nicht wirklich gut. Wenn dein Rad noch keine 3 Monate alt ist Dämpfer sofort zu Fox dann gibt es noch Kulanz später wird es teuer.
Gruß
Lusio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubtec (10. April 2014)

Servus!

Hat einmal jemand von Euch den Laufradsatz des 29er Stereo Super HPC SL (das grüne; MJ 2013) gewogen? Offiziell wird er v. Cube wie folgt bezeichnet: DT CSW All Mountain 2.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim. Allerdings habe ich keine Gewichtsangabe zum Vergleich mit anderen LRS im Netz finden können...

Danke + Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (10. April 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen, hallo Stereo Fanboys  u -girls,
> 
> nach meinem Stereo und Fritzz Verkauf war ich in der Vergangenheit eher stiller Mitleser und war vorrangig rund ums Votec VSX aktiv.
> Das soll sich nun wieder ändern.
> ...


So viele Fragen... Dann versuch ich mich mal.
1.: Die aktuellen Stereos gibt's m.W. nur als Super HPC. Heißt, dass es keine Alu-Hinterbauten gibt, sondern nur aus Carbon. €dit: HPC heißt Alu-Hinterbau, Super HPC heißt Carbon-Hinterbau. Danke an LanceDD für's Aufklären.
2.: Funktioniert technisch sicherlich, würde für mich als (wenn auch nur temporäre) Alternative aber wegen des ohnehin schon ziemlich tiefen Tretlagerpunktes ausscheiden.
7.: Monarch passt m.W. nur mit verändertem Piggy Bag. Siehe Nico Lau.
9.: Die Züge werden im Unterrohr gekreuzt, korrekt. Liner ist keiner verbaut. Also Vorsicht beim Wechseln und Hülle bzw. Zug nacheinander tauschen.


----------



## schneller Emil (10. April 2014)

braucht wer eins?


----------



## LanceDD (10. April 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> So viele Fragen... Dann versuch ich mich mal.
> 1.: Die aktuellen Stereos gibt's m.W. nur als Super HPC. Heißt, dass es keine Alu-Hinterbauten gibt, sondern nur aus Carbon.
> 2.: Funktioniert technisch sicherlich, würde für mich als (wenn auch nur temporäre) Alternative aber wegen des ohnehin schon ziemlich tiefen Tretlagerpunktes ausscheiden.
> 7.: Monarch passt m.W. nur mit verändertem Piggy Bag. Siehe Nico Lau.
> 9.: Die Züge werden im Unterrohr gekreuzt, korrekt. Liner ist keiner verbaut. Also Vorsicht beim Wechseln und Hülle bzw. Zug nacheinander tauschen.


Nee nee, es gibt HPC Rahmen ohne "Super", also mit schwererem, aber dafür steiferem Hinterbau!


----------



## Al_Borland (10. April 2014)

Tatsache! Ist mir noch kein einziges übern Weg gelaufen. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## LanceDD (10. April 2014)

Stereo HPC Pro mit 29ern und 140mm Federweg...


----------



## Al_Borland (10. April 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? Find ich ne merkwürdige Kombination. Wenn schon Carbon, dann richtig.


----------



## LanceDD (10. April 2014)

Is halt günstig ;-)


----------



## grosser (10. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mir gestern einen Kettenstrebenschutz für mein 2013er Stereo 140 kaufen, musste dann aber feststellen, dass der im Fahrradladen verfügbare Schutz (von XLC) viel zu klein war (vom Umfang her).
> Welchen habt ihr verbaut, könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?
> 
> Danke & Grüssle



NC-17 Kettenstrebenschutz Jumbo DH Rahmen Rahmenschutz 906
in der Bucht ca. 10 Steine, ist schön lang und breit


----------



## daproblem (10. April 2014)

Frage: kann man die alufarbenen XT Schalthebel abschrauben zwecks lackieren oder eloxieren?

Wollte meine SLX Schalthebel auswecheln, XT oder XTR, aktuell tendiere ich zu XTR weil mir das alufarbige Zeugs nicht zusagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (11. April 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen, hallo Stereo Fanboys  u -girls,
> 
> nach meinem Stereo und Fritzz Verkauf war ich in der Vergangenheit eher stiller Mitleser und war vorrangig rund ums Votec VSX aktiv.
> Das soll sich nun wieder ändern.
> ...



4. Die Frage ist, von welchem Stereo du kommst: Wenn du eines mit Shimano-Kurbel hast, ist ein Shimano-Pressfitlager verbaut, welches für Hollowtech II Kurbeln ist und deshalb von den Maßen her leider nicht passt. In diesem Fall musst du - wie du bereits vollkommen korrekt geschrieben hast - ein PressFit BB92 vorher verbauen, z.B. Truvativ GXP PressFit Innenlager. Das ist für GXP-Kurbeln und für 92mm Gehäusebreite, ergo kannst du deine GXP-Kurbel verwenden. Formfaktor würde ich beim Cube ohnehin Q168 verwenden...bei mir passt das sehr gut.

5. Auch hier ist es wieder entscheidend, von welchem Cube du kommst: Hat dein Cube zuvor ein Shimano Schaltwerk verbaut, wird bei Cube das "direct mount" Schaltwerk verwendet, welches ein anderes Schaltauge benötigt. Um dann ein SRAM Schaltwerk verbauen zu können, musst du das Schaltauge tauschen, ansonsten hast du keinen "Widerstand" für das SRAM Schaltwerk.

Für Shimano Schaltwerk (direct mount):
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-parts/drop-outs/product/cube-drop-out-2091/

Für SRAM Schaltwerk:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-parts/drop-outs/product/cube-drop-out-2090/

9. Finde das Stereo sehr unkompliziert bei einer Zugneuverlegung. Schaltzüge laufen durch den Rahmen, demnach ist nur bei der Kettenstrebe und am Lenker darauf zu achten, es richtig zu machen. Kleiner Tipp: Ich würde vor dem ersten Kabelbinderansatz an der Kettenstrebe - betrachtend vom Kettenblatt zum Schaltwerk - noch einen weiteren Kabelbinder (groß) um die gesamte Kettenstrebe und der Schalthülle setzen. Damit vermeidet man ungewollten Kontakt von Zughülle und Kette bzw. sogar Kettenblatt bei schnellen aufeinander folgenden Schlägen.

Für Bremshülle und Remoteleitung für eine Vario-Sattelstütze gibt es so nette aufklappbare Liner, die bereits am Rahmen montiert sind.

Gekreuzt ist gut, hat bei mir gut geklappt.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß, sollte es zu einem Cube Stereo kommen.


----------



## Beppe (11. April 2014)

Hi,
mein Stereo/Fritzz waren ältere Modelle und gehören auch schon seit langem nicht mehr zu meinem Fuhrpark.
Aktuell fahre ich ein Votec an dem auch die zum Einsatz kommende 1 * 11 Schaltung montiert ist.

Das größte Problem erscheint mir derzeit der Erwerb eines passenden Dämpfers zu sein. Ein Monarch RT3 in 216*63 scheint nirgends bestellbar, geschweige lagernd zu sein.
Vom passenden Tune ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Beppe (11. April 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> 7.: Monarch passt m.W. nur mit verändertem Piggy Bag. Siehe Nico Lau.


 
Monarchen gibts (theroretisch, weil nirgends bestellbar) auch ohne Piggy.


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2014)

Was machtn der Kabelbinder an der rechten Sattelstrebe?


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

.


----------



## LanceDD (11. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich bin auch begeistert vom Stereo 140, habe allerdings vorn noch die 160er Pike, leichte Laufräder und 1 x 10  nachgerüstet. Absenkstütz darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Der _kleine_ 29er kann bergab annähernd das gleiche wie vorher mein 170er Slayer. <Ich finde das bei nur 12,5 kg in 22 Zoll schon recht beeindruckend.
> Habe absichtlich das ältere Model genommen weil der Rahmen Hinterbau und Wippe wie bei den teuersten komplett aus carbon gemacht ist. Die Steifigkeit ist trotz meiner fast 100 kg subjektiv sehr gut.


Mensch, was hab ich nur falsch gemacht...?
Hab zwar keinen Carbon Hinterbau am 140 Pro, aber mit meinen neuen, recht leichten Laufrädern komme ich immer noch auf 13,37kg :'( 

Wie groß bist'n du und welche Schrittlänge hast'n? 
Ich habe mich bei 1,94m / 91cm für 20" entschieden, wuchte aber auch 95kg mit mir rum O 
Wie lang ist denn dein Vorbau? Sieht schön kurz aus...

Ach und wie macht sich die 160er Pike? Wusste gar nicht, dass die in 29" auch bis 160mm geht... 
Haste da jetzt nicht ein noch trägeres Fahrverhalten, durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel? Kippelt das bei langsamer Fahrt?


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

pike 160 29 z. b. hier

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ergabel-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=pike 29

http://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Federgabel-29-PIKE-RCT3-SA-2014-160-mm-QR15-tapered-solo-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubtec (11. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich bin auch begeistert vom Stereo 140, habe allerdings vorn noch die 160er Pike, leichte Laufräder und 1 x 10  nachgerüstet.



Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Gewichtsergebnis! Kannst Du noch bißchen was zu dem LRS sagen? Vielleicht sogar das Gewicht? Danke!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem LRS, der meine 85 - 95 Kilo (je nach Jahreszeit bzw. mit / ohne Rucksack) standhält und dazu leicht ist. Bin eher CC-mäßig unterwegs...


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

.


----------



## LanceDD (11. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> DT Swiss 240s mit Funworks Athmospere Felgen von Actionsports.de 1640 Gramm. Bisher haben die trotz 1,6mm Speichen alles klaglos weggesteckt. Felgen sind 28/23,5mm breit und nehmen auch gut die 2,4 zöller tublessready auf. Die hansdampf sintzen top und waren selbst nur mit fegenband ohne Milch dicht. Dann noch mal 60ml Zeroflats je reifen rein feddich.
> Es gibt noch leichtere LRs wen Du also nur CC mäßig fährst ginge das sicher auch bei Deinem Gewicht. Meiner unten.
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...ere-xl-comp-race-laufradsatz-29er-1640g?c=168
> ...


Alter krass! 
Super leichter Laufradsatz, zu einem super Preis und der hält dich Brocken aus? 
Ich würde sagen - ALLES richtig gemacht!


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

.


----------



## bikerfrooody (11. April 2014)

ich habe auf jedenfall nen neuen laufradstaz gefunden !

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/08/enve-m-series-felgen-m50-m60-m70-m90-carbon/


----------



## CalvinSK (11. April 2014)

Jetzt wurden hier die ganzen schönen Begleiter fotografiert und ich habe meinen noch gar nicht vorgestellt:





11,61kg wiegt der Esel und fährt sich - finde ich persönlich - sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

welchen LRS haste verbaut?


----------



## CalvinSK (11. April 2014)

Nabe: Tune King/Kong
Speichern: Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen
Felge: NoTubes ZTR Crest
Blaue Alunippel
Summe: 1400g


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

.


----------



## CalvinSK (11. April 2014)

Geschmackssache, aber kann ich verstehen, ist nicht Jedermanns Sache. Ich hatte die halt ohnehin noch und bei meinem Gewicht reicht das insgesamt vollkommen aus und die 2,35" Hans Dampf gehen ohne Probleme drauf.


----------



## kaile81 (11. April 2014)

Hallo,

für alle die gern ihren Dämpfer tauschen möchten und sich nicht ganz sicher sind welchen Tune Sie benötigen, könnt ihr auf den folgenden beiden Bildern die Hebelverhältnisse der beiden Stereo Modell sehen. Dies ist bei der Auswahl recht hilfreich.


 



Die Kennline ist für das Stereo ist relativ konstant, in der Darstellung ist die y-Achse lediglich sehr klein aufgelöst. Das führt dazu das die Endprogression beim Einfedern hauptsächlich über den Dämpfer kommen muss.

Vielleicht hilft es einigen weiter.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Living (12. April 2014)

Was sollte man beim Stereo bei 85kg auf dem Hans dampf fahren? Habe jetzt 2 Bar drauf, ist das OK?


----------



## LanceDD (12. April 2014)

Ich wiege 95kg und fahre etwa 1,9 Bar...


----------



## JuraRider (12. April 2014)

Bin 82kg, fahre VR 1.2 und HR 1.6 Bar mit Hans Dampf 27.5/2.35 Tubeless.


----------



## maschbaer (12. April 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Was sollte man beim Stereo bei 85kg auf dem Hans dampf fahren? Habe jetzt 2 Bar drauf, ist das OK?



Wiege 92kg und fahre mit 1,6bar.
Um 2 bar find ich zu hoch, da dann auch der Komfort und der Grip verloren.

Gruß Masch


----------



## djwhitecraft (12. April 2014)

So melde mich auch wieder, hab jetzt wieder mal mein Bike zurück.
nach fast 2 Monaten (Rippenprellung war noch Schuld)

Habe meine Gabel jetzt eingeschickt und nun auch das neue Talas erhalten, nach kurzem Test auf der Strasse muss ich sagen bin ich begeistert, war letzte Woche paar mal mit meinem AMS unterwegs und die Gabel ist viel Sensibler als die vom AMS.
Werde es heute oder morgen auch noch im Gelände testen.

Angepasst hab ich bis jetzt nur mal den Lenker und die Griffe, muss für mich noch meine Sitzposition finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (12. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Rahmenbruch meines Rocky Mountain ETSX habe ich für ein 2013er Stereo entschieden. Fährt sich auch ganz gut ;-)







mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.
Gruß, C.


----------



## LanceDD (12. April 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Wiege 92kg und fahre mit 1,6bar.
> Um 2 bar find ich zu hoch, da dann auch der Komfort und der Grip verloren.
> 
> Gruß Masch


War heute im Trailcenter Rabenberg und hab hinten einen fetten Durchschlag gehabt, trotz in etwa 1,9 Bar bei meinen 95kg netto! 
Ich werde also in Zukunft im harten Gelände mind. 2 Bar da hinten rein drücken (müssen) ...


----------



## TrailsurferODW (12. April 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage - die Hans Dampf wirbeln ja schon ganz schön Steine auf. An meinen XO Kurbeln hat das schon gute Spuren hinterlassen.
Wie sieht das dann an einem Rahmen erst aus?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (12. April 2014)

wodbullredka schrieb:


> Der Schutz von Cube (für cube fullys) passt perfekt.



Wollte doch mal kurz eine Rückmeldung zum Cube Kettenstrebenschutz geben:
Bei meinem 20" passt der überhaupt nicht perfekt, ist leider auch ca. 1 cm zu kurz bzw. zu klein im Umfang...
Man könnte ihn vielleicht so einschneiden, dass die hintere Schaltzugbefestigung nicht mehr umschlossen wird, aber das ist glaub ich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Schade, ich hätte gedacht, der original Cube wird schon passen.
Also muss ich weitersuchen bzw. mir noch die anderen Vorschläge anschauen.

Grüssle


----------



## Living (12. April 2014)

So, fertig isses!


----------



## grosser (12. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Wollte doch mal kurz eine Rückmeldung zum Cube Kettenstrebenschutz geben:
> Bei meinem 20" passt der überhaupt nicht perfekt, ist leider auch ca. 1 cm zu kurz bzw. zu klein im Umfang...
> Man könnte ihn vielleicht so einschneiden, dass die hintere Schaltzugbefestigung nicht mehr umschlossen wird, aber das ist glaub ich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
> 
> ...



Nimm den NC-17 Kettenstrebenschutz Jumbo DH Rahmen Rahmenschutz 906, da passt sogar der Schaltzug noch darunter!!


----------



## LanceDD (12. April 2014)

Living schrieb:


> So, fertig isses!


Na wunderbar, da kanns ja los gehen  

Obwohl ja Optik absolut zweitens ist, finde ich die Pike in weiß schon ziemlich grell, gegenüber den anderen weißen Sachen an Rahmen usw.


----------



## Living (12. April 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Na wunderbar, da kanns ja los gehen
> 
> Obwohl ja Optik absolut zweitens ist, finde ich die Pike in weiß schon ziemlich grell, gegenüber den anderen weißen Sachen an Rahmen usw.



Kann das Licht sein, passt aber perfekt


----------



## daproblem (12. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Wollte doch mal kurz eine Rückmeldung zum Cube Kettenstrebenschutz geben:
> Bei meinem 20" passt der überhaupt nicht perfekt, ist leider auch ca. 1 cm zu kurz bzw. zu klein im Umfang...
> Man könnte ihn vielleicht so einschneiden, dass die hintere Schaltzugbefestigung nicht mehr umschlossen wird, aber das ist glaub ich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
> 
> ...


Bei meinem 20" Stereo passt er sehr gut, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Ein bisschen Klettverschluss bleibt offen, aber er lässt sich auch entsprechend straff um die Strebe ziehen, so dass er sich keinen Millimeter mehr rührt. Auch nicht, wenn man mit dem Schuh dran rum schrabbelt.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (13. April 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Nimm den NC-17 Kettenstrebenschutz Jumbo DH Rahmen Rahmenschutz 906, da passt sogar der Schaltzug noch darunter!!


Hab mit den NC-17  jetzt mal genauer angeschaut.
Laut Hersteller ist der Schutz 28cm lang und 12cm breit.
Die Frage ich nun, ist er durchgängig 12cm breit?
Der original Cube hab Abmessungen von: Länge 21,5cm, Breite 12cm auf der einen Seite und 10cm auf der anderen Seite.
Und diese Verjüngung ist genau das Problem, bleibt die Kettenstrebe doch gleich dick...

Grüssle


----------



## LanceDD (13. April 2014)

Also mein originaler Cube passt perfekt!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> ... Und diese Verjüngung ist genau das Problem, bleibt die Kettenstrebe doch gleich dick...


Schon mal nachgemessen? Meine Kettenstrebe ist Richtung Kurbel höher. Oder hast du den Schutz vielleicht falsch rum montiert?


----------



## Living (13. April 2014)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> So melde mich auch wieder, hab jetzt wieder mal mein Bike zurück.
> nach fast 2 Monaten (Rippenprellung war noch Schuld)
> 
> Habe meine Gabel jetzt eingeschickt und nun auch das neue Talas erhalten, nach kurzem Test auf der Strasse muss ich sagen bin ich begeistert, war letzte Woche paar mal mit meinem AMS unterwegs und die Gabel ist viel Sensibler als die vom AMS.
> ...




Hat der Warhead 20 oder 40mm Rise? Wie kommst du damit zurecht?


----------



## deathmetal (13. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hab mit den NC-17  jetzt mal genauer angeschaut.
> Laut Hersteller ist der Schutz 28cm lang und 12cm breit.
> Die Frage ich nun, ist er durchgängig 12cm breit?
> Der original Cube hab Abmessungen von: Länge 21,5cm, Breite 12cm auf der einen Seite und 10cm auf der anderen Seite.
> ...



Nimm doch einfach Lenkerband, das passt und is leicht. Nutze ich an allen meiner Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (13. April 2014)

@Living der hat 40mm Rise, konnte ihn noch nicht testen. Hatte den vorher auf dem AMS da war er Perfekt. Werde heute mal testen ob er auf dem Stereo auch passt, hatte bis jetzt den Originalen drauf.


----------



## LanceDD (13. April 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach Lenkerband, das passt und is leicht. Nutze ich an allen meiner Bikes


Super Idee, noch einfacher ist ein alter aufgeschnittener Schlauch, schön straff um Kettenstrebe und den unteren Teil der Sitzstrebe gewickelt...


----------



## CalvinSK (13. April 2014)

Also bei mir ging auch der normale Cube Kettenstrebenschutz rum, wobei man den schon ziemlich spannen muss.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (13. April 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Also bei mir ging auch der normale Cube Kettenstrebenschutz rum, wobei man den schon ziemlich spannen muss.


Ok, habe den Schutz jetzt auch drauf bekommen...
Wenn man unter "passt perfekt" mit "Gewalt bzw. enorm viel Kraftaufwand" versteht, dann passt er perfekt ;-)

Danke Euch für die Infos!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. April 2014)

Der Schutz soll sich nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr bewegen, wenn er einmal montiert ist. Alle Neoprenschützer, die ich an meinen vorigen Bikes dran hatte, wanderten mit der Zeit immer wieder Richtung Kassette. Der am Stereo macht das garantiert nicht.


----------



## Living (13. April 2014)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> So melde mich auch wieder, hab jetzt wieder mal mein Bike zurück.
> nach fast 2 Monaten (Rippenprellung war noch Schuld)
> 
> Habe meine Gabel jetzt eingeschickt und nun auch das neue Talas erhalten, nach kurzem Test auf der Strasse muss ich sagen bin ich begeistert, war letzte Woche paar mal mit meinem AMS unterwegs und die Gabel ist viel Sensibler als die vom AMS.
> ...


Kannst du mal ein Bild von oben machen?
Würde gerne den backsweep sehen, wie stark der gebogen ist.
Danke dir


----------



## twentysixrules (13. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Stereo-Gemeinde und Enduristi,

ich bin neu hier im Fred und jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo HPC 140 in 29". Als bisheriger Cube-Hardtailer war das hier der nächste Schritt zur Traumerfüllung - das hatte nur einen Haken, das Bike hatte einen typischen Cube Defekt, die Dämpferbuchse hat geklappert und da wurde ich hier im Forum schnell fündig. Also Traumbike zurück und mit passender Dämpferbuchse für den Fox-Dämpfer wieder zurück. Fazit: Das Bike steht noch jungfäulich im Keller.

Leute, auf was muss ich mich noch alles gefasst machen? Ich lese bisher fast nur überzeugende Referenzen hier. Als erstes upgrade habe ich meinem 2013er Modell eine XT-Bremsanlage spendiert und gleich eine ordentliche XT-Kassette auf dem Spider, damit ich mir den Freilauf nicht gleich einlaufe. Bisher fahre ich an meinem Hardtail (ebenfalls 29) den Maxxis HighRoller II in der 3c-Mischung und bin vom Rollverhalten und der Seitentraktion begeistert, nur ein Steinefresser ist der Reifen, aber das ist es wert. Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für mich als neuen Stereo-Piloten. 

Das nächste fest geplante Uprade wird die RockShox Reverb Stealth sein. Was habe ich sonst noch zu tun? Ansonsten freue mich mich hier im Forum nun endlich mitmachen zu dürfen


----------



## LanceDD (13. April 2014)

twentysixrules schrieb:


> Was habe ich sonst noch zu tun?


Fahren, fahren, fahren!!! 
Die wichtigsten Umbauten haste dann gemacht, jetzt kommt nur noch Kür!


----------



## Al_Borland (13. April 2014)

Naja, Warnaufkleber entfernen wäre noch ne Idee...


----------



## grosser (13. April 2014)

Sockelleiste fehlt auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (13. April 2014)

Sollte jemand auf SRAM X0 umrüsten wollen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/366685-sram-x0-2013-2-fach-gxp-36-22-high-direct


----------



## Strobi-Boy (14. April 2014)

Würde mein 24er Kettenblatt vorne gerne gegen ein 22er auswechseln...
Nun gibt es von Shimano hier ja vier Möglichkeiten:

FC-M660 - Y-1KF22000 - SLX 22 Zähne
FC-M672 - Y-1NW22000 - SLX 22 Zähne (AN)
FC-M970 - Y-1E522000 - XTR 22 Zähne
FC-M960 - Y-1H522000 - XTR 22 Zähne (AA)

Nur was bedeutet denn jetzt der Zusatz AA bzw. AN bei den Zähnen?
Der Lochkreis ist ja bei allen 64mm...

Welches habt ihr genommen?
Grüssle


----------



## Al_Borland (14. April 2014)

Die Stellung der Zähne muss zu der vom großen Blatt passen. Die Buchstaben-kodierung sollte daher bei beiden Blättern gleich sein. Ansonsten schaltet es sich nicht sonderlich sauber.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (14. April 2014)

Ok, d.h. ich schaue, welches Blatt bzw. welches Kodierung AN / AA bei mir auf der Kurbel drauf ist und das entsprechende 22er müsste dann passen...


----------



## CalvinSK (14. April 2014)

Genau so machen, dann klappt's auch mit dem sauberen Schalten.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Ok, d.h. ich schaue, welches Blatt bzw. welches Kodierung AN / AA bei mir auf der Kurbel drauf ist und das entsprechende 22er müsste dann passen...


Nicht die Kurbel, das große Blatt sollte den gleichen Code haben.


----------



## Grins3katze (14. April 2014)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Habe meine Gabel jetzt eingeschickt und nun auch das neue Talas erhalten, nach kurzem Test auf der Strasse muss ich sagen bin ich begeistert, war letzte Woche paar mal mit meinem AMS unterwegs und die Gabel ist viel Sensibler als die vom AMS.
> Werde es heute oder morgen auch noch im Gelände testen.



Das finde ich auch… muss zwar 11 bis 12 bar rein pumpen aber… die Gabel ist sowas von sensible und die Kennlinie extrem progressive ohne einzusacken.

Gestern habe ich trotzdem die Pike 150 eingebaut… so ich werde diese Woche beide gabel direkt vergleichen… und am WE geht es nach Rabenberg… 3 Tage Trailen… yeahhh

LG - Chris


----------



## bikerfrooody (14. April 2014)

jetzt mit bösem blick 
1.
mal ne andere frage wie habt ihr die gabel (Float) eingestellt ? man kann ja da das ctd nochmal in drei stufen unterteilen in soft und so was? und wie viel bar fahrt ihr in dämpfer und gabel ?
2.
fahrt ihr schlauchlos ? ich muss auch noch umrüsten muss ich auf was achten ?

danke schon mal   fredi


----------



## dubtec (14. April 2014)

Könnt Ihr mir bitte nochmal kurz erklären, was ihr getan habt, damit Euch Toxo die Fox Talas upgradet (sorry für's Denglisch)? Ich krieg' meine nicht sinnvoll eingestellt und habe das Gefühl, dass sie sehr bockig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (14. April 2014)

Zu Service eingeschickt mit Mängelliste und Rechnungkopie


----------



## auon (15. April 2014)

hallo fredi

1 nach gefühl

2 kein Problem schlauch raus , milch rein, freund mit kompressor oder tanke, mehrmals nachpumpen bis dicht

ich vergess immer die Gabelabsenkung abzuschalten,


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. April 2014)

auon schrieb:


> hallo fredi
> 
> 1 nach gefühl
> 
> ...




okay cool aber ich brauch kein felgenbant oder wie ?
danke


----------



## deathmetal (16. April 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> okay cool aber ich brauch kein felgenbant oder wie ?
> danke



Felgenband brauchst schon, sind auch 2014 bestimmt keine Tublessfelgen


----------



## djwhitecraft (16. April 2014)

So hab es jetzt 2x mal getestet, bin begeistert für mich geht das Bike einiges besser als das AMS, Bergab macht das Bike mörderisch Spass (auch wenn die Fahrtechnik noch fehlt) aber selbst Sprünge machen Spass damit ohne das man Angst hat.

@Living 

Hoff es reicht dir so


----------



## Living (16. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (17. April 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> okay cool aber ich brauch kein felgenbant oder wie ?
> danke


 
bei meinen sun ringle felgen war ein blaues drinnen das geht, Ventil brauchst , schau halt mal nach


----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

Mal ne schnelle Frage, sind die Standard SunRingle Felgen am Stereo generell Tubleless Ready? Bin grad dabei das neue 2014er Stereo meiner Frau um zu rüsten... Da sehe ich das nirgends ein Querverweis dazu zu finden ist...?


----------



## bikerfrooody (18. April 2014)

Also ich meine Nein .was für ein Stereo ?


----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

Das Black n Blue aus der aktuellen Serie


----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

Die Hans Dampf sind zumindest Tubeless Ready


----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

STEREO 140 HPC PRO 29
Auf der Cube Seite steht nix, aber evtl. gibts jemand der das schon mal gemacht hat mit den Sun Ringle?


----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2014)

Denke fast schon. Glaube fast nicht, dass die noch Felgen verbauen, die du nicht tubless bekommst.


----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

Hmm, gute Frage. Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der SunRingle schon mal umgebaut hat? Habe den komplett Satz zum umrüsten Zuhause, will nur nicht angefangen und dann feststellen es geht nicht...


----------



## CheapTrick (18. April 2014)

Also ich hab die Radiums auch noch nie tubeless aufgebaut.
Aber so einfach wie da die Reifen drauf flutschen habe ich so meine Zweifel dass die TL ready sind...


----------



## auon (18. April 2014)

ich habs schon gemacht
Stereo Super HPC 140 Race 29 blackline 2013
die ringeln die da drauf waren hatten ein Blaues Felgenband verbaut

Tip: Ventileinsatz aus Ventilgehäuse nehmen und erst mal da mit der Druckluft rein (geht viel mehr Luft durch), da geht der Reifen dann mal gut in Position, dann mit 20ml Spritze aus der Apotheke durchs Ventilgehäuse die Milch rein (min 60ml), Ventileinsatz wieder rein Luft rein, sofort fahren oder Reifen ausgiebig schwenken, paar Tage lang immer wieder nachpumpen

gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

Super danke! Werde es gleich mal probieren!


----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2014)

Kannst die Milch auch ohne Spritze rein machen wenn du die kleinen Fläschchen von NoTubes nimmst. Mache ich schon immer so, Ventileinsatz raus, Flasche drauf setzen, Rad drehen und Flsche reinkippen usw.


----------



## auon (18. April 2014)

ich hab halt keine so homeopatischen Dosen, wenn du es ernst meinst brauchst halt a größeres Flaschl


----------



## Living (18. April 2014)

Also Top! Hat alles gut funktioniert, hatte den NoTubes Kit von Stan. Nochmal Felgenband rein, 80-100ml Milch und fertig war der Lack! 

Gibt's ne Tabelle oder ein paar Richtwerte mit wievielt bar man bei 60kg bzw. 85kg so fährt ohne schlauch?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (18. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Würde mein 24er Kettenblatt vorne gerne gegen ein 22er auswechseln...
> Nun gibt es von Shimano hier ja vier Möglichkeiten:
> 
> FC-M660 - Y-1KF22000 - SLX 22 Zähne
> ...


Hab jetzt folgendes XT Kettenblatt mit 22 Zähnen genommen:

Y-1J122000

Passt perfekt und schaltet wie eh und je!

Grüssle


----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2014)

auon schrieb:


> ich hab halt keine so homeopatischen Dosen, wenn du es ernst meinst brauchst halt a größeres Flaschl



Naja, ich bekomm auch ein Rad mit einer kleinen Flasche dicht. Bei 2 Bikes reichen mir da die kleinen Flaschen locker aus


----------



## Lusio (18. April 2014)

*@Living *
Luftdruck hatten wir hier schon öfter, versuchs bei 85 kg mit 1,6 bar ich komme bei gleichen Gewicht und Stero 160 damit sehr gut klar bei 60 kg etwas weniger. Kommt aber auch auf deine fahrtechnischen Vorlieben an.


----------



## CalvinSK (18. April 2014)

Wiege so 65kg und fahre auch mit 1,6bar.


----------



## auon (19. April 2014)

ich glaub ich bin schon ganz gut im MaguranimmdireineStorm203ScheibeundfindedenrichtigAdapter
Aktuell steht zur Auswahl 0722323  ich setze stark darauf
hab aber noch 0724131 und diverses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (19. April 2014)

2 3 Mal geht´s noch dann kann ich mir helicoil in die Gabel machen

ich bin sehr gespannt ob´s passt


----------



## auon (19. April 2014)

blöd war ich wie ich gesagt hab wofür brauch ich hinten 203,


----------



## auon (19. April 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> War heute im Trailcenter Rabenberg und hab hinten einen fetten Durchschlag gehabt, trotz in etwa 1,9 Bar bei meinen 95kg netto!
> Ich werde also in Zukunft im harten Gelände mind. 2 Bar da hinten rein drücken (müssen) ...


 
siehst du, du musst auf jeden fall genug luft rein tun,
danke


----------



## HELLNAGEL (20. April 2014)

Don't feed the Trolls .... 

...btw, mal wieder ein Bild. Bissl frisch war es mit 3°C zu dem Zeitpunkt


----------



## bikerfrooody (20. April 2014)

ich habe vor einpaar tagen mein hometrail gefilmt das erste mal mit meinem stereo 
leider ein bisschen verwackelt


----------



## LanceDD (21. April 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich habe vor einpaar tagen mein hometrail gefilmt das erste mal mit meinem stereo
> leider ein bisschen verwackelt


Na besser als nüscht, würde ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (27. April 2014)

so habe jetzt mal reifen getauscht 
fahre jetzt vorn mein hans dampf trailstar und 
hinten den neuen schwalbe rock razer da ich doch immer etwas schneller werde und dieser reifen echt top ist bin jetzt bei genau 12 kilo immer noch okay 

dann musste ich leider meine hintere xtr einschicken da ich auf dem trail feststellen musste das ich auf einmal gar kein öl mehr hatte und auch keine bremse mehr hinten war echt scheiße:/ habe von meinem händler ne neue formula rx bekommen bis meine wieder da ist.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. April 2014)

Ach herrje...


----------



## Stollenroller (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege gerade, meinem Stereo 650B / 20" ein 30er Kettenblatt mit 64er Lochkreis zu spendieren - hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Passt das überhaupt an den Rahmen? Und wie gut ist die Kettenlinie noch?

Danke!


----------



## bikerfrooody (27. April 2014)

es wurde glaub schon besprochen mit dem remote für dämpfer 
will es trotzdem noch mal aufgreifen!
es hat noch keiner versucht oder ?
ich werde es diese woche mal testen :
http://www.foxracingshox.de/manuals/Formulare/2014 CTD Remote Installation.pdf

http://www.foxracingshox.de/manuals/Formulare/2014 CTD Remote Conversion.pdf

aber nur am dämpfer


----------



## battiwr (27. April 2014)

Okidoki


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> es wurde glaub schon besprochen mit dem remote für dämpfer
> will es trotzdem noch mal aufgreifen!
> es hat noch keiner versucht oder ?
> ich werde es diese woche mal testen :
> ...


 
Kannst dir ersparen, da man den Dämpfer nicht für Remote umrüsten kann. Da brauchst den Float CTD Remote.
Bei dem Dämpfer fehlt die Remote-Aufnahme am Dämpferkopf.
Nur bei den CTD Gabeln und beim Float X CTD kann man Remote nachrüsten!


----------



## auon (27. April 2014)

Also wer es wissen will, der Magura Adapter für eine 203er Scheibe hat die Teilenummer 0722323, schaut so aus





bisschen exotisch aber massiv


was sich bei mir gut bewährt hat ist dieser einfache Spritzschutz










haltet dampfstrahler aus und wirkt

Dämpfer hab ich den Monarch XX drin





und mein cocpit schaut so aus







;o)


----------



## Al_Borland (27. April 2014)

Schrecklich. Und das Ding heißt Cockpit!


----------



## bikerfrooody (27. April 2014)

ich glaube mich würden die ganzen sachen voll auf die eier gehen !
aber jeder seine sache


----------



## auon (27. April 2014)

☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (28. April 2014)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, auch mein Stereo auf 1x10 umzurüsten. Die Kettenlinie sollte ja beim mittleren Blatt der vorhandenen XT 3x10 Kurbel gut passen, oder (hab's mir noch nicht angeschaut)? Wie seit ihr mit dem Gegenhalter beim Austritt vor dem Tretlager verfahren. Habt ihr das Teil eingeklebt und das Loch verschlossen (z.B. mit Silikon)?


----------



## CalvinSK (28. April 2014)

Ne, hab mir den Rahmenadapter für die einfache innere Zugverlegung geholt. Habe zufällig noch einenrum liegen, Interesse?


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2014)




----------



## Al_Borland (28. April 2014)

Bei der ersten Einstellung dachte ich mir schon, "den Trail kennste irgendwo her..."
Beim Abspann wusste ich es dann. Varigotti-Küstentrail in Finale Ligure. Ein Traum in azur.


----------



## CalvinSK (28. April 2014)

Sau geiles Video...das macht Lust sofort auf Rad zu hüpfen und loszufegen.


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2014)

Nico's Race Bike beim EWS in Chile


----------



## Al_Borland (28. April 2014)

War das schon immer blau am Sattelrohr? Fällt mir zum ersten Mal auf...


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2014)

Ist die neue Team Lackierung für 2014.
Der Rahmen soll wahrscheinlich so fürs Modelljahr 2015 kommen, aber leider nicht diese Lackierung.


----------



## daproblem (28. April 2014)

Weiß jemand genaueres zur verbauten Kettenführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. April 2014)

Sonderversion von e*thirteen.
Das Oberteil gibt es aber zu kaufen.
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/xcx-cross-country/xcxp-dm-guide/


----------



## Al_Borland (28. April 2014)

Wird offensichtlich am Dämpferauge und Directmount-Umwerfergewinde befestigt.


----------



## CalvinSK (28. April 2014)

Sieht schon echt lecker aus!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. April 2014)

Komisch dass sie die Teamlackierung nicht bei den normalen Kaufbikes anbieten. Würde bestimmt so einige Käufer finden.


----------



## Dagon (29. April 2014)

Hi,
haben welche von euch am Stereo die 780er XT 3x10 Kurbel auf 1x10 umgebaut? Demnächst sollte mein 32er Wolf Tooth Kettenblatt eintreffen. Blöderweise ist mir eben erst eingefallen, dass die Originalen Kettenblattschrauben wohl deutlich zu lang sein werden. Seit ihr mit der Kettenlinie bei Verwendung der Montagepositon des mittleren Kettenblattes hingekommen, oder war eine Anpassung mit Spacern nötig? Welche Kettenblattschrauben (Stahl) wären die Richtigen?


----------



## bikerfrooody (29. April 2014)

ich glaube ich werde mir mächstes  jahr ein neues stereo kaufen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (29. April 2014)

Dagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> haben welche von euch am Stereo die 780er XT 3x10 Kurbel auf 1x10 umgebaut? Demnächst sollte mein 32er Wolf Tooth Kettenblatt eintreffen. Blöderweise ist mir eben erst eingefallen, dass die Originalen Kettenblattschrauben wohl deutlich zu lang sein werden. Seit ihr mit der Kettenlinie bei Verwendung der Montagepositon des mittleren Kettenblattes hingekommen, oder war eine Anpassung mit Spacern nötig? Welche Kettenblattschrauben (Stahl) wären die Richtigen?



Das Mittlere Kettenblatt ist doch ein 32er. Warum baust du um?
Wie willst mit dieser Konfiguration die Berge hochkommen? 

Ich bin vorn auf 20/36 umgestiegen. Damit hast du die volle Bandbreite. Bilder sind hier im Forum.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Stollenroller (29. April 2014)

Naja, vielleicht will Dragon das ja machen wie ich: auf 1x10 umbauen, damit nicht so viel Zeug am Bike rumhängt und dann ggf. per Kettenblatt die Übersetzung anpassen. Ich schiele auch Richtung 30 oder 32 Zähne vorne - das reicht mir hier im Mittelgebirge gut. Und für die richtigen Berge dann halt ein 28er.


----------



## CalvinSK (29. April 2014)

Ich fahre 1-11 mit einem 28er und das ist fürs Hochgebirge super, könnte mir aber nicht einmal 1-10 mit einem 28er vorstellen (ausgehend von einer 11-36 Kassette). Da muss man schon Schmackes in den Waden haben.


----------



## grosser (30. April 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Ne, hab mir den Rahmenadapter für die einfache innere Zugverlegung geholt. Habe zufällig noch einenrum liegen, Interesse?



Wo hast du den bestellt?
Danke


----------



## Dagon (30. April 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Das Mittlere Kettenblatt ist doch ein 32er. Warum baust du um?
> Wie willst mit dieser Konfiguration die Berge hochkommen?
> 
> Ich bin vorn auf 20/36 umgestiegen. Damit hast du die volle Bandbreite. Bilder sind hier im Forum.
> ...



Hi,
das mittlere ist zwar ein 32er, aber ein Schaltkettenblatt. Für 1x10 ist das nicht optimal, zumal ich ohne Führung fahren will. Am Flash 29 fahre ich jetzt 1x10 mit einem 34er Wolf Tooth und 11/36er Kassette. Das 36er Ritzel ist da schon leicht genug und nur wird nur seltenste genutzt. . Das Stereo wird zwar auch sportlich bewegt, aber ein Race Hardtail ist es nicht; alleine schon aufgrund der Bereifung. Dennoch empfinde ich hier 32/36 als fast ausreichend. Als Notanker kommt hinten ein 40er T-Rex drauf. Das reicht mir dann auch für die seltenen Ausflüge in's Gebirge. Ansonsten bin ich ja nur im Mittelgebirge unterwegs. Hier wäre ein kleineres Kettenblatt ein zu großer Kompromiss nach oben.
Ein 1x Antrieb ist für mich wirklich das Beste, was ich je ausprobiert habe. Ich find's noch sinnvoller, als eine Hinterradfederung. Es ist so simple, zuverlässig und ruhig, dass ich die etwas eingeschränkte Übersetzung gerne in Kauf nehme. Obwohl ich schon ein XTR Trail Schaltwerk montier habe, schlägt die Kette in ruppigen Wurzelpassagen immer sehr stark. Wenn ich die gleichen Passagen mit 8,6 kg Hardtail und 2,1er Reifen fahre, ist der Antrieb unhörbar und sogar Schalten problemlos möglich - wirklich eine Offenbarung.
Ich besorg mir jetzt doch noch ein paar Unterlegscheiben, um das Kettenblatt beim Umbau 3-4 mm nach innen zu versetzten. Mein Augenmaß sagt, dass die Kette auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt und gerader Kettenlinie zu weit rechts auf der Kassette läuft, was auch die hörbaren Geräusche bei 32/36 erklären würde (zu viel Schräglauf). Das 11er Ritzel kann ruhig etwas mehr Schräglauf vertragen.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (30. April 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich glaube ich werde mir mächstes  jahr ein neues stereo kaufen müssen


Hast Dein's auf den Lenker gelegt oder warum brauchst ein Neues?


----------



## CalvinSK (30. April 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Wo hast du den bestellt?
> Danke



Gehe einfach zu einem Cube Händler, beschreibe UND zeige ihm genau, was du willst und nach ungefähr 2-4 Wochen hast du das Teil. Manche geben es dir für 10 Euro andere wiederum kostenlos...auf was das ankommt, weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Vincy (30. April 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hast Dein's auf den Lenker gelegt oder warum brauchst ein Neues?


 
Wahrscheinlich eher wegen Benutzung für einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter (zB Float X CTD oder Monarch Plus). 
Mit den derzeitigen Rahmen ist es nicht möglich. Ab Modelljahr 2015 soll es dann wahrscheinlich möglich sein (mit geänderten Rahmen).


----------



## djwhitecraft (30. April 2014)

Weiss einer was das für einen Syntace Lenker ist?


----------



## DaKing (30. April 2014)

Hi all,

wenn es jemand interessiert - mein Stereo 140 S-HPC Race 29 2014 mit 22" Rahmen wiegt mit OEM-Reifen/Schläuchen (=Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2,35), HPC Flaschenhalter und XT Trail Pedalen exakt 13,32kg. Und es geht vorwärts, abwärts und aufwärts wie die Sau. ;-)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (30. April 2014)

Ja du, das is mit meinem 140er HPC Pro in 20" bei 13,5kg genauso. Allerdings mit recht leichten Laufrädern inkl. 2,25er Nobby Nic. Mit dem Original Laufradsatz ist es ein ganzes Kilo mehr :'(


----------



## DaKing (30. April 2014)

Ja, beim S-HPC 2014 ist der LRS schon recht gut. Es ist ja doch auch ne Ecke teurer als die 2013. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Bike-Gewicht. Das SL kam für mich nicht in Frage mit XTR dreifach, ich hab auch keinen Bock bei einem abgerupften Schaltwerk gleich 180 EUR hinzulegen. Das Gerät bekommt jetzt noch ein 22er Kettenblatt, 203mm Discs vorn und ggf. eine XTR Kassette. Dann gehts erst mal in die Alpen...

Ich hab noch ein 29er Centurion Hardy, das ist schon etwas leichter - ist aber völlig wurscht. Ich bin 1,97 groß und werd mit 82kg nackig sowieso in diesem Leben kein Rennen gewinnen, und will das auch gar nicht ;-)


----------



## CalvinSK (1. Mai 2014)

DaKing schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,97 groß und werd mit 82kg nackig sowieso in diesem Leben kein Rennen gewinnen, und will das auch gar nicht ;-)



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## LanceDD (1. Mai 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung!


Wobei er bei dem schlanken Gewicht super Hebel hat


----------



## Huckes (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo bin hier neu habe seit winter das 160mm stereo 27,5 ". Da ich im jahr mehrere rennen fahre ( mit nem 2010 reaction hardtrail) meine frage ob ich mal das stereo an den start lassen sollte? Sehe da in sachen geschwindigkeit keinerlei nachteile, auch bergauf nicht, dazu die bequeme sitzposition. Geht echt ab . Gerade in ruppigen passagen und bergab sollte ich damit ja enorme vorteile gegenüber nen ht haben. Reifen habe ich gewechselt auf nobby nic evo ( besserer lauf, grip und leichter) . Oder ist das bike so garnichts für nen rennen?


----------



## DaKing (1. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wobei er bei dem schlanken Gewicht super Hebel hat



Ich liebe 180mm Kurbelarme 
Diesel Style...


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Mai 2014)

Huckes schrieb:


> Hallo bin hier neu habe seit winter das 160mm stereo 27,5 ". Da ich im jahr mehrere rennen fahre ( mit nem 2010 reaction hardtrail) meine frage ob ich mal das stereo an den start lassen sollte? Sehe da in sachen geschwindigkeit keinerlei nachteile, auch bergauf nicht, dazu die bequeme sitzposition. Geht echt ab . Gerade in ruppigen passagen und bergab sollte ich damit ja enorme vorteile gegenüber nen ht haben. Reifen habe ich gewechselt auf nobby nic evo ( besserer lauf, grip und leichter) . Oder ist das bike so garnichts für nen rennen?


Das kommt wie immer drauf an. Wenn der Kurs nicht allzu technisch ist, dann macht sich das Mehrgewicht des Stereo deutlich bemerkbar. Wenn es wurzelig und verblockt ist, dann kannst du u.U. den Vorteil des Federwegs ausspielen. Aber es ist eben auch kein Racefully...


----------



## LanceDD (1. Mai 2014)

Huckes schrieb:


> Hallo bin hier neu habe seit winter das 160mm stereo 27,5 ". Da ich im jahr mehrere rennen fahre ( mit nem 2010 reaction hardtrail) meine frage ob ich mal das stereo an den start lassen sollte? Sehe da in sachen geschwindigkeit keinerlei nachteile, auch bergauf nicht, dazu die bequeme sitzposition. Geht echt ab . Gerade in ruppigen passagen und bergab sollte ich damit ja enorme vorteile gegenüber nen ht haben. Reifen habe ich gewechselt auf nobby nic evo ( besserer lauf, grip und leichter) . Oder ist das bike so garnichts für nen rennen?


Wenn du nicht gerade gewinnen willst, macht die große Bude auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß in den Abfahrten und Zeit wirst du dort auch gut machen. Aber dafür verlierst du halt am Anstieg etwas mehr... So kann ich es zumindest immer bei mir (am Ende des ersten Viertels im Feld) beobachten. 
Und selbst bei eher langweiligen, flacheren Marathons, wo es viel über Wiesen geht, lobe ich mir das gefederte Hinterrad!


----------



## Huckes (2. Mai 2014)

Also muss sagen es geht bergauf echt sensationell gut für das gewicht.. Nur wiegetritt ist halt scheisse da man leider hinten nich blockieren kann. Bin halt vor kurzem nen marathon über 82km und 2500 höhenmeter gefahren mit meinem reaction und mir tat alles weh.. Ein gerumpel in den trails dachte das bike fliegt auseinander deshalb überleg ich halt beim nächsten rennen das stereo zu nehmen nein gewinnen will und werde ich nicht so schnell bin ich eh nicht ) bin die 80km in 4:30 gefahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckes (2. Mai 2014)

Desweitern würd mich interessieren wie ihr das bike fahrt. Ich fahre überwiegend mit 120mm vorne nur bergab mit 160mm weil ich es lieber sportlich mag es ist ja eigentlich andersherum gedacht oder? Beide dämpfer immer auf mittelstellung. Bin halt eher der der 50-80 km touren in der gruppe fährt keine wilden trails das mach ich ab und zu allein macht auch mal fun. Aber das teil ist wirklich für alles zu gebrauchen sehr vielseitig. Hattet ihr schon ernsthafte schäden an dem bike? Wo ist es anfällig?


----------



## deathmetal (2. Mai 2014)

Huckes schrieb:


> Desweitern würd mich interessieren wie ihr das bike fahrt. Ich fahre überwiegend mit 120mm vorne nur bergab mit 160mm weil ich es lieber sportlich mag es ist ja eigentlich andersherum gedacht oder? Beide dämpfer immer auf mittelstellung. Bin halt eher der der 50-80 km touren in der gruppe fährt keine wilden trails das mach ich ab und zu allein macht auch mal fun. Aber das teil ist wirklich für alles zu gebrauchen sehr vielseitig. Hattet ihr schon ernsthafte schäden an dem bike? Wo ist es anfällig?



Wenn man das so hört, dann wäre doch ein Marathonfully (teils ja schon mit 120mm zu haben) für dich das Richtige. 
Anfällig is das Bike an sich nicht finde ich. Das Einzige was ich bisher hatte, war ne gerissene Speiche im Hinterrad und grade erst n kleiner Achter. Für Letzteres konnte das Bike nichts, da bin ich gestürzt. 
Bergauf fahre ich auch am liebsten mit abgesnkter Gabel (so ab 5% oder so finde ich das bequemer) aber selbst in der Ebene finde ich die 160er Stellung bequemer zu treten. Fahre meine Marathonrennen ebenfalls mit nem Reaction, komm damit aber gut zurecht, auch auf Rennen >70km.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Mai 2014)

Gabel nur im Notfall abgesenkt, immer auf Descent-Modus. Dämpfer fast immer im Trailmodus.


----------



## LanceDD (2. Mai 2014)

Huckes schrieb:


> Desweitern würd mich interessieren wie ihr das bike fahrt.


Also für mich ist mein 140er auch eher Tourer mit nem leichteren Laufradsatz. Mit dem Teil auch gern mal'n Marathon.
Da der Hinterbau im Climbmodus nicht ganz zu macht, muss man sich halt bissl weiter nach vorn auf die blockierte Gabel hauen, da sackt es hinten weniger zusammen. 

Und der gröbere Original-Laufradsatz kommt bei mir für Sachen wie Rabenberg oder Endurorennen rein. 
Doch die Absenkung habe ich noch nicht vermisst. Das Vorderrad bleibt selbst an 30%ern am Boden (steilem Sitzwinkel sei Dank)!


----------



## Schabo Marc (2. Mai 2014)

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch an dem Stereo von 2013 hinten eine 200er Scheibe?
Der Rahmen hat ja eine Aufnahme für 180er Scheiben, was für ein Adapter braucht man also?
Ich habe noch irgendwie nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (2. Mai 2014)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand von euch an dem Stereo von 2013 hinten eine 200er Scheibe?
> Der Rahmen hat ja eine Aufnahme für 180er Scheiben



Die Werksfreigabe ist hier nur bis 185er Scheiben. Mit einer 203er riskierst Du einen Riss am Sockel, der ggf den auftretenden Kräften nicht mehr gewachsen ist. Muss natürlich nicht sein, kann aber. An meinem AMS 150 reicht mir hinten die 180er (XT 785er Bremse, sehr gut) aber zu, und ich bin auch ein großgewachsener 90-92-Kilo-Mensch (je nach Jahreszeit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (2. Mai 2014)

@Huckes: du fährst einfach wie du es magst so wie ich auch. Anstiege (längere) abgesenkt und im Cimb Mode ansonsten offen. Nur eine Sache mache ich anders, in der Gruppe fahre ich die ruppigen Sachen und allein eher touren obwohl eine trailtour nicht unter 40 km beträgt, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen. Wen du stürtzt kann es lange dauern bis dich jemand findet. Allein fahre ich cube scr elite. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
kann mir bitte mal jemand was nachsehen:
ich bräuchte die ERD vom Originallaufradsatz des Cube Stereo SHPC SL aus 2013 (DT Swiss CSW 2,7)
hab bei meinem nämlich leider die Aufkleber entfernt!
Thanx im voraus!

grüße e.


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2014)

Ist da nicht angegeben, nur ERTRO 584x22.
Es ist aber eine Felge DT 533d 27,5 mit ERD 564mm. http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/533d


----------



## DaKing (2. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Und der gröbere Original-Laufradsatz kommt bei mir für Sachen wie Rabenberg oder Endurorennen rein.
> Doch die Absenkung habe ich noch nicht vermisst. Das Vorderrad bleibt selbst an 30%ern am Boden (steilem Sitzwinkel sei Dank)!



Was für ein Modelljahr fährst du? Die Räder sind ja doch ziemlich unterschiedlich seit '12, oder?


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Mai 2014)

@Vincy: Thanx!!
hab mir nämlich neue Felgen gegönnt:  ethirteen TRSr 27,5


----------



## daproblem (2. Mai 2014)

Huckes schrieb:


> Desweitern würd mich interessieren wie ihr das bike fahrt. ... Aber das teil ist wirklich für alles zu gebrauchen sehr vielseitig. Hattet ihr schon ernsthafte schäden an dem bike? Wo ist es anfällig?



Ich habe jetzt nach knapp 2000km die Laufräder nachzentrierten lassen, hatten eine leichte Unwucht (kommt wahrscheinlich von den vielen Treppenstufen ) und
das Innenlager wird demnächst auch ausgetauscht aber sonst läuft der Bock problemlos. 
Die Schraube (oben) am Dämpfer braucht etwas Fett, fängt sonst an zu knarzen.

An Pfingsten gehts damit zum Gardasee


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2014)

http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trsr-rims/



schneller Emil schrieb:


> hab mir nämlich neue Felgen gegönnt:  ethirteen TRSr 27,5


----------



## schneller Emil (2. Mai 2014)

gerade gewogen: 452g pro felge
hoffe die halten ?!


----------



## LanceDD (2. Mai 2014)

DaKing schrieb:


> Was für ein Modelljahr fährst du? Die Räder sind ja doch ziemlich unterschiedlich seit '12, oder?


Fahre das 2014er HPC Pro mit 140mm auf 29".


----------



## Living (3. Mai 2014)

Meine neuen Babys fürs Stereo ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxmos (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
hab mal ne Frage zu meinen Griffen.

Ich würde mir gerne die rot eloxierten Fritzz Griffe für mein Stereo kaufen. Passen diese von den Abmessungen drauf? 

Mfg Patrick


----------



## deathmetal (3. Mai 2014)

Oxmos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal ne Frage zu meinen Griffen.
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne die rot eloxierten Fritzz Griffe für mein Stereo kaufen. Passen diese von den Abmessungen drauf?
> ...



Griffe passen an jeden Lenker. Musst nur (falls du nen Carbon-Lenker hast) mit dem Anzugsmoment aufpassen, aber sonst passt das


----------



## Living (3. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu AHK Fahrradträgern. Habe mir ein Uebler P22 geholt für meine zwei Stereos.

Jetzt gibts ja zwei haltearme die man an den Rahmen schraubt / klemmt. Ist das auf Dauer gut für den Carbon Rahmen oder wie fest zieht ihr das so an. Bin recht vorsichtig ....


----------



## Oxmos (3. Mai 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Griffe passen an jeden Lenker. Musst nur (falls du nen Carbon-Lenker hast) mit dem Anzugsmoment aufpassen, aber sonst passt das




Danke für die Schnelle Antwort! Ja hab einen Carbonlenker. Werd ich machen


----------



## deathmetal (3. Mai 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu AHK Fahrradträgern. Habe mir ein Uebler P22 geholt für meine zwei Stereos.
> 
> Jetzt gibts ja zwei haltearme die man an den Rahmen schraubt / klemmt. Ist das auf Dauer gut für den Carbon Rahmen oder wie fest zieht ihr das so an. Bin recht vorsichtig ....



Hab von Thule nen Träger fürs Auto (am Heck). Ich habe mir aus nem Abflussrohr und Schaumstoff so nen Schutz gebastelt, den mach ich ans Bike (bei mir an Sitzrohr) und drüber dann den Befestigungsarm. Damit bin ich schon zig mal gefahren (letztes Jahr seit ich das Stereo habe) und bin damit zufrieden. Drehe nicht soooo fest, halt fest genug. Mache aber noch als zusätzlichen Schutz n Kofferband um Träger und Bike, dann hält es noch etwas besser.


----------



## LanceDD (3. Mai 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Hab von Thule nen Träger fürs Auto (am Heck). Ich habe mir aus nem Abflussrohr und Schaumstoff so nen Schutz gebastelt, den mach ich ans Bike (bei mir an Sitzrohr) und drüber dann den Befestigungsarm. Damit bin ich schon zig mal gefahren (letztes Jahr seit ich das Stereo habe) und bin damit zufrieden. Drehe nicht soooo fest, halt fest genug. Mache aber noch als zusätzlichen Schutz n Kofferband um Träger und Bike, dann hält es noch etwas besser.


Jawoll, sehr gut! Hab auch schon die ganze Zeit überlegt, wie ich das "Problem" lösen könnte. 

Also Abflussrohr der Länge nach aufscheiden, Schaumstoff einkleben und fertig?! 

Welchen Durchmesser und welche Länge hat dein Rohr?
Geklemmt wird doch beim Heckträger das Oberrohr und beim Dachträger das Unterrohr, richtig?


----------



## Lusio (3. Mai 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir aus nem Abflussrohr und Schaumstoff so nen Schutz gebastelt, den mach ich ans Bike (bei mir an Sitzrohr) und drüber dann den Befestigungsarm.


Finde die Lösung auch sehr gut.
Bitte mal ein Foto posten.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Mai 2014)

Habe mein Stereo auch etwas verändert


----------



## Vincy (3. Mai 2014)

Nur Felgenwechsel oder kpl neuer LRS? Was wiegt der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Mai 2014)

@Vincy,
habe nur die Felgen und die Speichen gewechselt.
Das Vorderrad wiegt 805 gr
Das Hinterrad wiegt 920 gr
Gesamt 1725 gr
Sind genau 200 gr weniger als vorher (bei nun 30 mm Außenbreite)


----------



## Vincy (3. Mai 2014)

Was hast denn da für welche Speichen genommen?
Bei der Gabel die vordere Bremsleitung (Unten) lieber nach Innen verlegen, ist dann besser geschützt (Sturz, Gestrüpp).


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Mai 2014)

DT competition black straight pull 2,0 / 1,8 / 284mm.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Mai 2014)

@Vincy,
Bremsleitung "neu" verlegt.



Die Felgen sind leichter als von DT-Swiss angegeben.


----------



## deathmetal (3. Mai 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Finde die Lösung auch sehr gut.
> Bitte mal ein Foto posten.



Werde ich morgen mal eines machen und dann hochladen!


----------



## deathmetal (3. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Jawoll, sehr gut! Hab auch schon die ganze Zeit überlegt, wie ich das "Problem" lösen könnte.
> 
> Also Abflussrohr der Länge nach aufscheiden, Schaumstoff einkleben und fertig?!
> 
> ...



Schau ich dann auch morgen, glaube das hatte so 3-4cm, aber morgen mehr dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (3. Mai 2014)

Einfach nur Schaumstoff tut es doch auch?


----------



## LanceDD (3. Mai 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Einfach nur Schaumstoff tut es doch auch?


Nee nee, den drückste doch zusammen und dann is wieder das Carbon in Gefahr...


----------



## deathmetal (4. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Nee nee, den drückste doch zusammen und dann is wieder das Carbon in Gefahr...



Genau, das drückst gleich zusammen und es bringt nix mehr. 
Also, das Rohr hat 5cm Durchmesser (reicht aber auch etwas weniger). Habe dann mitm Dremel das durchgeschnitten und n Stück rausgeschnitten (bis es eben gepasst hat). Dann Schaumstoff rein und mit Panzertape umwickelt (das es bei Regen etc. ned kaputt geht). 

So siehts dann aus: 















Kommt natürlcih drauf an wo ihr das befestigen wollt. Habe für mein Reaction GTC und fürs Stereo und einen Dachträger von nem Kumpel noch Varianten fürs Unterrohr (dann natürlich deutlich größer)


----------



## SaHo81 (4. Mai 2014)

Hi, kurze Frage. Ich wollte gestern bei meinem Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 2013 die Frontscheibenbremse wechseln, weiß aber nicht mit welchem Werkzeug ich den Formula Abschlußring runterbekommen kann, kennt sich da jemand aus?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2014)

Mit einem Hollowtech II Innenlagerschlüssel oder -nuss.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-hollowtech-ii-lagerschalenwerkzeug/aid:180260
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-sh-a-lagerschalenschluessel/aid:228990


----------



## LanceDD (4. Mai 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Genau, das drückst gleich zusammen und es bringt nix mehr.
> Also, das Rohr hat 5cm Durchmesser (reicht aber auch etwas weniger). Habe dann mitm Dremel das durchgeschnitten und n Stück rausgeschnitten (bis es eben gepasst hat). Dann Schaumstoff rein und mit Panzertape umwickelt (das es bei Regen etc. ned kaputt geht).
> 
> So siehts dann aus:
> ...


Super Sache! Danke dir  

Man kann zwar den Schlitz nicht erkennen, aber ich mach mich mal dran. Werde ein etwas längeres Teil fürs Unterrohr basteln...


----------



## maschbaer (4. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich hatte leider neulich einen kleinen Unfall mit meinem Stereo.
Nach dem Sturz konnte ich zunächst keine Beschädigungen am Rahmen feststellen. Zum Glück hatte nur ich hatte was abbekommen, dachte ich 

Beim Putzen hab ich mir dann überraschender Weise einen Karbonsplitter eingefangen. Bei erneuter Kontrolle des Rahmens fiel mir die im Bild markierte Stelle auf, wo anscheinend ein Stück herausgebrochen ist. Das "links weg" ist nur ein Kratzer und kein Riss.


 

Bis ich die Macke bemerkt habe, bin ich mit meinem Stereo noch vier weitere harte Touren gefahren.

Was meint ihr: Tauschen oder erstmal beobachten ob sich ein Riss ausbildet. Wie sind euere Erfahrungen mit beschädigten Karbonteilen?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2014)

Ich würde damit weiterfahren, aber die Stelle mit Klarlack versiegeln. Fahr mal zu einem guten Lackierer.
Wirst da eh nicht auf die Schnelle ein Ersatzteil bekommen. 
Ansonsten wegen Reparatur mal bei Fachbetriebe nachfragen, ist dort bestimmt billiger.
http://www.carbon-klinik.de/carbon-klinik/Bikerahmen.html
http://www.carborep.de/
http://www.jostec.com/deutsch/reparatur_deutsch.htm
http://www.carbonform.de/reparaturen.html


----------



## deathmetal (4. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Super Sache! Danke dir
> 
> Man kann zwar den Schlitz nicht erkennen, aber ich mach mich mal dran. Werde ein etwas längeres Teil fürs Unterrohr basteln...



Ja, habs eh grade so dran bekommen (Arm gebrochen und Band im Handgelenk gerissen). Einfach einmal quer drüber mitm Dremel schneiden, Schaumstoff dran und alles einmal mit Panzertape umrunden


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Mai 2014)

@maschbaer,
da ist nur etwas Deckschichtharz abgeplatzt.
Ich würde die Stelle mit einem Tropfen dünnflüssigem Sekundenkleber "versiegeln".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaHo81 (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Vincy, super danke für die Info, sollte ja auch mit diesem Teil gehen oder? http://www.ebay.de/itm/141269979674 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2014)

stereo race 140, mit Antriebupgrade mit _Oneup_ hinten und _Absolute Black_ vorn. Ich sag-nur klasse zu fahren, Mängel habe ich keine zu beklagen trotz negativem Bericht in Bike 05, funktioniert das beim  bei mir sehr gut


----------



## Dagon (5. Mai 2014)

Bei uns in Bad Endbach macht man gerade für den MTB Sport wirklich einiges. Neben dem Flowtrail Bad Endbach, der Ende Juni eröffnet wird, wurde im Nachbarort ein Pump n' Jump Track gebaut. Gestern bin ich da auch mal drüber. Ein Naturtalent bin ich offensichtlich nicht, aber mit etwas Übung könnte das auch spaßig werden. Über die Tables komme ich gut rüber, aber bei gut 2/3 der Sprünge, habe ich das Hinterrad viel zu Hoch gezogen, bzw. das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug.






PS: Falls noch jemand einen Zug-Gegenhalter für 1x "übrig" hat, bitte melden.


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## LAforce (5. Mai 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu AHK Fahrradträgern. Habe mir ein Uebler P22 geholt für meine zwei Stereos.
> 
> Jetzt gibts ja zwei haltearme die man an den Rahmen schraubt / klemmt. Ist das auf Dauer gut für den Carbon Rahmen oder wie fest zieht ihr das so an. Bin recht vorsichtig ....



Hoi! Also ich nutze zur Befestigung auf meinem Thule Träger eine "Adapterlösung" von Thule selbst (Stange zwischen Spacer am Gabelschaft und Sattelstütze). Funktionier bisher auch Einwandfrei. Schon mehrere 1000 km ohne Probleme unterwegs.
--> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...hrraeder-mit-modernem-design-56407/wg_id-1822


----------



## LanceDD (5. Mai 2014)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hoi! Also ich nutze zur Befestigung auf meinem Thule Träger eine "Adapterlösung" von Thule selbst (Stange zwischen Spacer am Gabelschaft und Sattelstütze). Funktionier bisher auch Einwandfrei. Schon mehrere 1000 km ohne Probleme unterwegs.
> --> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...hrraeder-mit-modernem-design-56407/wg_id-1822


Ganz ehrlich? 
Das Teil würde ich jeder Selbstbaulösung vorziehen! Allerdings bin ich erstaunt, das Thule da nicht mehr hinlangt. Is ja fast billig ;-)


----------



## CalvinSK (5. Mai 2014)

Hey,

hat von euch zufällig bereits jemand Erfahrung mit dem Cube Stereo 29er mit einer Pike 160mm gemacht bzw. Erfahrung bezüglich 150mm würde mir evtl. auch schon reichen. Würde mich nämlich schon ziemlich reizen, die Talas von 2013 (110-140mm) durch eine Pike (130-160mm) zu tauschen.
Mit der Talas komme ich auch ausgefahren (140mm) eigentlich alles hoch. Am absoluten Limit merkt man die 110mm Option dann doch, aber das sei einmal dahin gestellt. Aus dem Grund käme für mich auch keine 150mm oder 160mm Pike Solo Air in Frage. Aber eine 160mm Pike DPA habe ich in meinem Kopf als sehr coole Option abgespeichert. 

*Meine Bedenken/Überlegungen:*

Lohnen sich 20mm Federweg den/die Aufwand/Kosten zu betreiben
Überwiegen die Downhill-Vorteile gegenüber den Uphill-Nachteilen
Wie stark beeinflussen die 160mm die Low-Speed Agilität, Thema Off-Set --> Option 51mm Off-Set nur für 150mm --> Generell ratsam?
Zu starke Veränderung des Cube Stereo 29er Fahrverhalten?
Finde das Cube halt bereits jetzt super ausgewogen zwischen Uphill und Downhill. Für mich eines der besten Allmountain-Bikes, sogar noch mit kleinen Enduro-Qualitäten. Meine Hoffnung wäre halt mit der Pike Dual-Air 160mm die Enduro-Qualitäten noch etwas zu erhöhen, ohne die Uphill-Eigenschaften zu sehr zu verschlechtern.

Meinungen, Vorschläge?

Danke!


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2014)

Pike ist nen Riesenhype ich bin durch damit. War am Ende sehr enttäuscht von der Pike. Bin die ohne 51er offset gefahren das fuhr sich sehr gut von dr geo her.
Meine Pike 160mm 29 war nach 2 Wochen oder vllt auch schon von Beginn an schrott ich musste sie zu Sram schicken lassen. Warte schon nen Monat drauf. Bleib lieber bei der Fox oder nimm ne Magura.
Die Pike zieht nen grossen Wartungsaufwand  hinter sich her.

Ich fahr jetzt wieder die Fox 34 140 !!! Auch nicht so schlecht wie da mnche glauben machen wollen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Mai 2014)

Die 27,5er Pike RCT3 DPA ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (5. Mai 2014)

Gibt es auch schon Erfahrung zur erwähnten Geometrie-Veränderung?


----------



## Living (5. Mai 2014)

@LAforce 
So sehen zwei 29er Stereos an einem Uebler P22 aus. Witziger weise hat kein Thule bei mir gepasst da die Scheinen alle zu eng an einander gestanden haben und somit Gabel mit Hinterradschwinge in Kontakt gekommen wäre. Beim P22 ist jetzt gut 2cm Luft.


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2014)

siehe da oben


----------



## LanceDD (5. Mai 2014)

Living schrieb:


> @LAforce
> So sehen zwei 29er Stereos an einem Uebler P22 aus. Witziger weise hat kein Thule bei mir gepasst da die Scheinen alle zu eng an einander gestanden haben und somit Gabel mit Hinterradschwinge in Kontakt gekommen wäre. Beim P22 ist jetzt gut 2cm Luft.


Hey, da hast du ja gar nix ums Oberrohr gemacht... 
Da könnte es dir aber den Rahmen anknacken, oder nicht?


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Mai 2014)

Mir war dieses Wochenende beim Transport auf dem Dachträger auch etwas mulmig zumute. Daher ne dicke Lage Moosgummi druntergepackt und keinen Schaden zu verzeichnen gehabt.


----------



## LAforce (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Thule G6 für 3 Räder. Meist steht das Stereo auf der ersten Schiene Richtung Wagen und auf der äußeren Schiene ein AMS 130. Wobei aber auch 3 MTB gleichzeitig drauf passen. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. 
Trotzdem würde ich die beiden Stereos so nicht befestigen. Durch die Vibrationen durch die starre, punktuelle Klemmung während der Fahrt, könnte das Carbon beschädigt werden ... könnte ...
Hatte auch Cube dazu seinerzeit befragt, die hier eindringlichst abgeraten haben. 
Ich kann die Adapterstange nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (6. Mai 2014)

Habe mir schon die Polsterung aus Abflussrohr und Schaumstoff gebaut. Wenn ihr die Haltepunkte auf dem Bild seht, sieht man das die Arme für jede andere Position zu kurz sind. Also gut Postern und los geht's. Ansonsten hätte ich auch solch eine Stange benutzt was aber leider unmöglich ist durch die große Rahmengröße.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Mai 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich auch solch eine Stange benutzt was aber leider unmöglich ist durch die große Rahmengröße.


Wie meinste, daß die Stange bei der großen Rahmengröße nicht passen würde? Geht's um den Abstand zwischen Sattelstütze und Gabelschaft? Ist die Stange nicht verstellbar?


----------



## Living (6. Mai 2014)

Nein, der Haltearm würde die Stange nicht erreichen.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Mai 2014)

Ah ok, das betrifft aber nur dein Modell, richtig? Bei nem Thule müsste die Thule-Stange ja passen...


----------



## Living (6. Mai 2014)

Die Stange passt bei jedem bike, nur die haltearme sind zu kurz um die Stange zu erreichen siehe Bild.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Mai 2014)

Ja, schon klar. Bei deinem Träger scheint der Rahmen, an dem die Arme befestigt sind nicht ganz so hoch zu sein.


----------



## Living (6. Mai 2014)

War beim Thule nicht viel anders den ich vorher probiert hatte.


----------



## LAforce (6. Mai 2014)

Ja das mit den Haltarmen vom Träger kann zum Problem werden. Da wir die mittlere Schiene immer freihaben, verwende ich auf der ersten Schiene, um an die Adapterstange zu kommen, den mittleren Haltearm. Der Kurze wäre hier in dem Fall auch zu kurz. Die Haltearme kann man aber auch einzelnd bekommen.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Mai 2014)

Man man man, gar nicht so einfach ;-) 
Aber danke für den Tipp, dass es die Haltearme auch einzeln gibt. Somit könnte es auch was mit vier Rädern werden...


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2014)

ich benutze an meinem Bus diese fiamma Haltestangen  mit Fahrradschlauchstück gegen kratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (6. Mai 2014)

Klasse, aber die könnten doch auch so fest gezurrt werden, dass das Carbon leidet, oder?


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2014)

eigentlich nicht wird über die Reibung des Gummiss fixiert. Du kannst die Plastikbänder nur von Hand mit der Ratsche(Verzahnung) fixieren. Der DruK auf das Oberrohr oder ist sehr schwach. Man kann damit aber auch die Sattelstütze selbst (Alurohr) anschliessen da alles drehbar in die verschiedene richtungen anpassbar. Sattelstütze/ sattelrohr wird beim Fahren im Gelände sicher auch stärker beansprucht.
Ich mache das mit meinen Rahmen seit Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Mai 2014)

soo ich war am wochenende in latsch und aschbach (da gibt es die gailsten trails kann man auch mal auf youtube ansehen) habe dort einbisschen die trails gerockt und doch noch ein paar änderungen an meinem stereo vorgenommen:

shimano saint bremsanlage
und reifen vorn magic marry und hinten hans dampf


----------



## Huckes (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2014)

Bis auf Griffe und Sattel noch original, oder?


----------



## Huckes (6. Mai 2014)

Das ist mein hobel. Keine großen änderungen. Nur kasette in xt getauscht, griffe von ergon , fizik tundra 2 sattel ( passt super) und reifensatz gegen nobby nic getauscht.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, die Nobbies. Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt ne xtr trail zu verkaufen


----------



## Huckes (6. Mai 2014)

Find die super die nobbys. Wesentlich leichter als der hans dampf und super eigenschaften. Fette rocket ron wären noch besser ne frage an die fachleute hier. Habe jetzt nach ca 500km probleme mit dem vorderrad. Es ist laut und die nabe hat spiel scheint wohl nen lagerschaden zu sein, hatte die probleme schonmal jemand? Kann ja eigentlich nich sein bestimmt vom winter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin seit Winter zwar erst 700km mit dem Bike gefahren, aber ich möchte meinen, der LRS hält noch ne Weile durch.


----------



## Huckes (6. Mai 2014)

Echt komisch bei sonem teuren bike .. Naja man hat ja garantie wirklich hart rangenommen hab ich es noch nich komme so lamgsam erst auf den geschmack.


----------



## Living (6. Mai 2014)

Überlege mir auch die Marry für Vorne oder Komplett zu kaufen. Am WE mal wieder im Wald ordentlich weg gerutscht und nicht nur einmal ...


----------



## grosser (6. Mai 2014)

es hat doch jemand einen 29er Stereo-Rahmen gesucht? hier in 16 und 22 Zoll
https://www.bikepalast.com/product_...r-2013.html/XTCsid/2on363vk11pjoor1clrrivcuf6
https://www.bikepalast.com/product_...r-2013.html/XTCsid/2on363vk11pjoor1clrrivcuf6


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Überlege mir auch die Marry für Vorne oder Komplett zu kaufen. Am WE mal wieder im Wald ordentlich weg gerutscht und nicht nur einmal ...


Ardent/Highroller ist für mich immer noch das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## daproblem (6. Mai 2014)

Huckes schrieb:


> Echt komisch bei sonem teuren bike .. Naja man hat ja garantie wirklich hart rangenommen hab ich es noch nich komme so lamgsam erst auf den geschmack.



Musste den DT LRS nach ca. 1500km lediglich nachzentrieren lassen, der hat aber auch jede menge eingesteckt, imo ein solider LRS.
Der Hans Dampf hinten zeigt bei mir erste Abnutzungen, kann der Magic Mary soviel mehr? 
Würden sonst den vom VR nach hinten ziehen und dafür einen MM kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (7. Mai 2014)

zum Radträger

prüft mal das

Adapter: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Adapter-fuer-Sanremo-Lock-Fahrradhalter.html
Halter: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Race-Lock-Fahrradhalter-fuer-Dachtraeger.html

ist zum festmachen auf beliebigem Dachträger, Gabel wird mit Steckachse fixiert, Hinterschlapfen gegurtet, keine Rahmenfixierung


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. Mai 2014)

@Huckes,
ich mußte an meinem original LRS auch schon die vorderen Lager wechseln (Rost).
Die hinteren werden gewechselt, sobald das Werkzeug (Lock Ring Nut _Removal / lnstallation Tool) aus_ USA bei mir ist.

@daproblem und Living,
die Magic Mary hat deutlich mehr Grip (aber auch mehr Rollwiederstand) als der Hans Dampf.
Deshalb meine Empfehlung, vorne die Mary und hinten den Hans


----------



## daproblem (7. Mai 2014)

@Donnerbolzen
Danke, dann besorg ich mir den Magic Mary.
Welche Version fährst du, Trailstar vs. Vertstar Compound?


----------



## bikerfrooody (7. Mai 2014)

Ich würde nur als trail star empfehlen


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

Weis einer hier, ob man die Fox 110-!40 auch auf mehr Federweg umbauen kann?


----------



## bikerfrooody (7. Mai 2014)

ja müsste gehn du musst die spacer tauschen oder ausbauen 
allerdings hast du dann keinen anspruch auf garantie


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

Hast du das bei der Talas 34 für Cube 110-140 schon gemacht ? Sind da definitiv Spacer drin? Ich meine bevor ich sie öffne oder das machen lasse wil ich sichergehen das ich die auf 150 oder 160 bekomme ohne Totalschaden zu haben;-)


----------



## bikerfrooody (7. Mai 2014)

ich hatte eine talas(modell 2010) die ich dann auf float umgebaut habe spacer und catusche getauscht hatte dann eine 170mm gabel
wie jetzt ausschaut weis ich nicht aber ich würde die finger weg lassen ! sicher ist sicher 

Hätte ne xtr zu verkaufen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/381568-shimano-xtr-trail


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2014)

Haste gestern schon gesagt.


----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Weis einer hier, ob man die Fox 110-!40 auch auf mehr Federweg umbauen kann?


 
Die Fox 34 29er ist nur bis max 140mm. Mehr FW ist da nur bei 26" und 650B möglich. Bei 29er nur die neue Fox 36 Modell 2015.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Subsystems/index/Content/tables/AllForx/34FLOAT TALAS 29/2013/2013_34_29_FLOAT-TALAS_mstrdata.html
http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=stanchion&v1=34&ref=topnav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich hatte eine talas(modell 2010) die ich dann auf float umgebaut habe spacer und catusche getauscht hatte dann eine 170mm gabel
> wie jetzt ausschaut weis ich nicht aber ich würde die finger weg lassen ! sicher ist sicher


 
Dann war es aber eine Fox 36. Die Fox 34 gibt es erst seit 2012! Zudem hat er auch noch eine Fox 29er!


----------



## bikerfrooody (7. Mai 2014)

Ja war eine 36


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

Ja wär blöd wenn die garantie bei ner Neugabel flöten geht. Aber ich frage trotzdem mal beim Fachmann nach.....


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

Habe mir eh gerade etwas aus dem Ländle zugelegt


----------



## auon (7. Mai 2014)

wenn du sie zum Umbau einschickst, muss das mit der Garantie doch auch passen?


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

vermutlich ja


----------



## CalvinSK (8. Mai 2014)

Hach ja, ich bin immer noch am grübeln, ob sich eine 160mm Gabel an dem 29er Stereo gut machen. Das pflügt dann halt alles nieder, weswegen mich das schon ziemlich reizen würde!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Mai 2014)

@daproblem,
ich fahre die Magic Mary in der SG-Trailstar und SG-Vertstar Version (tubeless mit ca. 1,2 bar).
Den Hans Dampf in der SG-Trailstar Version (ebenfalls tubeless mit ca.1,3 bar).
Gewicht und Rollwiederstand sind aber deutlich spürbar!
*Ein guter Kompromiss wäre die Magic Mary Evo TrailStar SS TLR 27,5 x 2,35" Version! *


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Hach ja, ich bin immer noch am grübeln, ob sich eine 160mm Gabel an dem 29er Stereo gut machen. Das pflügt dann halt alles nieder, weswegen mich das schon ziemlich reizen würde!



von der Geo her  geht das gut, da die Pike nur wenig höher baut als die fox 140 aber meine Pike war schnell im Eimer. Kinderkrankheiten halt. Jetzt fahr ich gerade wieder die garnicht so schlechte Fox  140.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (8. Mai 2014)

Mit Kollegen in den Dolomiten unterwegs, leider nur ne Handy-CAM dabei gehabt...


----------



## CalvinSK (8. Mai 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> von der Geo her  geht das gut, da die Pike nur wenig höher baut als die fox 140 aber meine Pike war schnell im Eimer. Kinderkrankheiten halt. Jetzt fahr ich gerade wieder die garnicht so schlechte Fox  140.



Danke für die Rückmeldung! Sprichst du bei der Pike von der 150mm oder der 160mm (für das 29er)? Denn wenn die 160mm Pike nicht viel höher als die 140 Fox baut, wäre das schon eine kleine Überlegung wert.


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2014)

ich habe die 160er 2 monate im XL Rahmen gefahren. Ohne den oft angegebenen 51 er Offset war das Rad immernoch recht wendig. Also Pike 160 29! Die Pike ist aber nix für Wartungsmuffel wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf. meine war leider bald schon defekt


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2014)

schönes Schneebild


----------



## daproblem (8. Mai 2014)

@crossboss und Strobi-Boy
ATU Carbonfolie und Schutzbleche am Stereo, nicht euer ernst oder


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2014)

doch sogar ganz sicher aber nicht ATUhuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (8. Mai 2014)

Also Wartungsarm ist die Fox auch nicht. Ich habe RockShocks als sehr kulant erlebt im gegensatz zu Fox, die mir für einen 4,5 Monate alten CDT Dämpfer aus dem SL im Herbst 85 € abnahmen und jetzt nach dem Winter in dem das Bike kaum gefahren wurde verliert er schon wieder Luft.


----------



## Living (8. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand mal einen Wartungsplan für die Pike?
Somit den Basics in verschiedenen Zeitabständen...

Bin in dem Thema recht unerfahren ;-(


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

Steht auf der sram site

ichabe mir jetzt eben die 140er Formula 35 29 bestellt ,ich feu mich drau
Öl in der Luftkammer umweltfreundlichers  ballistol und Sevice inclusive.


----------



## Grins3katze (9. Mai 2014)

@CalvinSK 

Ich fahr ne Pike 150 solo. Die Änderung an der Geo ist nur sehr leicht bemerkbar. Allerdings ist die Pike nicht besser als eine 34 Talas mit 2014 upgrade.

Wegen der Reifen frage… Ich fahr Magic Mary + Nobby Nic auf Original Laufräder und Minion DHF 29x2.5 + Minion DHR II 29x2.3. auf ZTR flow EX felge.

Ein 2.5 Minion DHF ist schon viel besser als MM oder HD … wiegt aber 1KG

LG - Chris


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

ich werde ab nächster Wo MK und XK in 2,4 race sport fahren anstatt der massigen Hans guck . Ich liege dann bei knappen 12 kg für die Trailrakete;-)


----------



## CalvinSK (9. Mai 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahr ne Pike 150 solo. Die Änderung an der Geo ist nur sehr leicht bemerkbar. Allerdings ist die Pike nicht besser als eine 34 Talas mit 2014 upgrade.



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Bei mir würde es halt eine 160mm werden, deswegen noch einmal mehr der Zweifel der Geo-Veränderung. Übrigens würde ich von der Fox 34 140 2013 kommen...Upgrade wollte bei mir nicht klappen.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (9. Mai 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> @crossboss und Strobi-Boy
> ATU Carbonfolie und Schutzbleche am Stereo, nicht euer ernst oder


Doch doch, Schutzblech ist mein Ernst... 
Wie Du Dir sicher vorstellen kannst, war's zwischendurch auch immer wieder schneeig und nass und im Gegensatz zu den Kollegen, hab ich unten noch gesehen, wo ich hinfahre... 

Funktion vor Schönheit!


----------



## Huckes (10. Mai 2014)

So habe mein stereo heute mal in den arsch getreten um seine marathontauglichkeit zu testen . Bin die 61 km in 2std.42 gefahren mit nem schnitt von 22,5 km/h per gps wohlgemerkt . Immerhin knapp 800 höhenmeter hatte ich hauptzächlich waldwege und strasse zum gas geben, kein schweres gelände. Topspeed 72km/h  denke die werte sind ganz ok mit nem 160mm enduro ich finde wirklich ich habe damit fast nur vorteile gegenüber nem ht , man merkt garkein wippen und bergauf geht es wie sau auf den wiegetritt kann man auch gut verzichten muss ich sagen. Bin begeistert , zu den downhill qualitäten muss man ja nichts sagen. Das teil überzeugt wirklich in jeder hinsicht..


----------



## auon (10. Mai 2014)

möglicherweise kann man ja an so ein  Rad ja vorne mit der 160er gabel gleich noch ein 27b Vorderrad einmontieren


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Mai 2014)

Ich merke im Vergleich zu meinem vorigen 26" 130mm Fully, dass ich deutlich später ermüde. Das kann vielleicht auch am Fitnesszustand liegen, aber so deutlich ist das schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Mai 2014)

Ludwig Döhl mit seinem Race Stereo 160 und 2015er Fox 36 Float.


----------



## andi. (12. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute. Ich hab so langsam das Gefühl das meine Fox34 Talas etwas bockig ist. Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsnutzung könnten besser sein. Wer hat seine Gabel denn jetzt schon alles servicen lassen? Gibt es Erfahrungen? Wie lief das bei euch? Thx!


----------



## 1PocketRocket (13. Mai 2014)

kann dir in drei Wochen mehr zum Thema Fox 34 Talas 27,5 sagen, ist in diesem Moment gerade wieder bei Fox/Toxo (3.ter Versuch)
Diesmal klappert es in der Dämpferseite und die Zugstufe muss voll offen sein, sonst kannst du nach ein paar minuten Fahrt erstmal Pause machen und drauf warten das die Gabel wieder ausfedert.


----------



## deathmetal (13. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir hat das schon beim ersten Versuch reibungslos geklappt. Hab die Forke zum Service da gehabt (also ohne Problemschilderung) und es wurde alles erledigt incl. neuer Kartusche (jetzt sogar mit Trail-Mode Einstellung) und das alles nur zum Servicepreis.


----------



## Grins3katze (13. Mai 2014)

Bei mir lief auch alles reibungslos... zu Service eingeschickt mit Rechnung Kopie und Problem Beschilderung. Meine Tala 2013 hat schön ein 2014 upgrade + Service bekommen.... für lau.


----------



## SaHo81 (13. Mai 2014)

Also ich hatte jetzt meinen Dämpfer bereits 2x dort kurz hintereinander, aber du willst was über den Sevice von Gabeln wissen, richtig?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strobi-Boy (14. Mai 2014)

Hat / hatte jemand von Euch beim Hinterbaudämpfer (original Fox) auf den ersten ca. 0,5cm Einfederweg auch so "schmatz" Geräusche (kommen vom Dämpfer)?
Ist mir heute vor der Fahrt aufgefallen.
Diese ersten 0,5cm Weg (wenn's Fahrrad nicht belastet ist) sind auch ohne großen Kraftaufwand schnell überbrückt, danach muss man deutlich mehr Gewicht auf den Sattel bringen, damit der Dämpfer weiter einfährt...

Kennt das jemand von Euch?


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2014)

Das Geräusch kommt von der Bypass-Funktion (von Negativ- zur Positivkammer) in der Luftkammer.


----------



## Willi777 (15. Mai 2014)

Wurde das 2013er stereo 140 in 29 zoll auch mit 36er talas Gabel verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2014)

Nein, es gibt keine Fox 36 29er. Die gibt es erst ab Modell 2015.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (16. Mai 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Geräusch kommt von der Bypass-Funktion (von Negativ- zur Positivkammer) in der Luftkammer.


Ist also normal, dass es diese "schmatz" Geräusche gibt?
Ist mir beim Kauf des Bikes irgendwie garnicht aufgefallen...

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Willi777 (16. Mai 2014)

Kann jemand über negative Erfahrungen mit der carbon schwinge berichten. 2014 würde ja wieder auf Alu umgesattelt. Bin kurz davor mir ein 2013er140 super hpc zu kaufen. Mit 34er talas...hatte mich verguckt


----------



## CalvinSK (16. Mai 2014)

Habe das Ding seit Anfang Dezember 2013 (auch im Winter gefahren) und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Kann jemand über negative Erfahrungen mit der carbon schwinge berichten. 2014 würde ja wieder auf Alu umgesattelt. Bin kurz davor mir ein 2013er140 super hpc zu kaufen. Mit 34er talas...hatte mich verguckt


 
Es gibt weiterhin Modelle (Super HPC Modellreihe) mit Voll Carbon.
Aus Kostengründen jetzt bei den 29er auch welche mit Alu Hinterbau (HPC Modellreihe).
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/


----------



## Living (16. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich hier für ne Schraube benötige? Keine Ahnung welche Größe, Länge und woher?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (16. Mai 2014)

Müsste eine normale Schraube für eine Ahead-Kappe sein.

Gabelschaftdurchmesser: 1.5"
Schraubenmaß: M6x55mm

Gabelschaftdurchmesser 1 1/8"
Schraubenmaß: M6x35mm


----------



## Living (16. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, danke. Mein Stereo sollte dann 1 1/8 haben. Mal sehen ob ich sowas in Edelstahl bekomme im Baumarkt.


----------



## Living (17. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt ne M6x40, mal sehen ob die passt. Etwas länger sollte ja kein Thema sein...?


----------



## Vincy (17. Mai 2014)

Die Länge ist davon abhängig, wie tief da die Kralle eingeschlagen ist. Zu lang schadet aber nicht, kann man ggfls kürzen.


----------



## Living (17. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber die Schraube wenn sie zu lang ist dreht sich halt weiter durch. Da ist ja nix unten darunter wo sie anschlagen kann oder?


----------



## Vincy (17. Mai 2014)

Macht da doch nix aus. Es wird durch die Spreizkralle (aus Federstahl) gehalten.
Mit der Schaube spannt man die und stellt beim Steuersatz das Lagerspiel ein.


----------



## SaHo81 (18. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute, kurze Frage würde gerne an meinem Stereo XT Bremsanlage und XT Schalthebel nachrüsten, gibt es etwas wirst ich achten muss? Welches sind denn die aktuellen Bremshebel und Schalthebel von Shimano? SL-M780 bei Schalthebel und M785 bei Bremsen? Gruß & Danke


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2014)

Korrekt. Achten solltest du nur darauf, dass die Bremsleitung hinten nicht den Hinterbau durchscheuert. Ordentlich unterfüttern und befestigen ist ratsam.


----------



## SaHo81 (18. Mai 2014)

Kann ich eigentlich die bereits gelegten Bremsleitungen und Schaltkeitungen bzw Bowdenzüge benutzen? Oder muss ich neue legen bzw bei der Bremsleitung andere nutzen aufgrund des zirkulierten Mineralöls?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (18. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Korrekt. Achten solltest du nur darauf, dass die Bremsleitung hinten nicht den Hinterbau durchscheuert. Ordentlich unterfüttern und befestigen ist ratsam.


Habe jetzt meinen Schaltungszug hinten gewechselt. Die Aussenhülle ist im Tretlagerbereich aufgefräst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (18. Mai 2014)

Jungs, Problem bei meinem SL mit Formula T1
Vorher bei uns den Hang runter gefahren alles i.O, Berg hoch Trail runter. Hinterradbremse hat ein extrem tiefes Quietschen wie wenn was auf den Belägen wäre. Hatte das Problem schon vor 2 Tagen hab dann die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und kontrolliert--> nichts. sauber keine Verglasung oder so, Scheibe kontrolliert auch nichts. Hat jemand noch ne Idee? Es kommt nicht gleich von da an wo die Bremse zupackt erst nach ein paar Sekunden...


----------



## Cubinator (18. Mai 2014)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Jungs, Problem bei meinem SL mit Formula T1
> Vorher bei uns den Hang runter gefahren alles i.O, Berg hoch Trail runter. Hinterradbremse hat ein extrem tiefes Quietschen wie wenn was auf den Belägen wäre. Hatte das Problem schon vor 2 Tagen hab dann die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und kontrolliert--> nichts. sauber keine Verglasung oder so, Scheibe kontrolliert auch nichts. Hat jemand noch ne Idee? Es kommt nicht gleich von da an wo die Bremse zupackt erst nach ein paar Sekunden...



Hatte ich bei meiner XT Bremse auch schon. War irgendein Resonanzgeräusch. Habe dann hauchdünn Kupferpaste auf die Rückseite der Beläge also auf die Trägerplatte gemacht und damit wars erledigt.
MfG


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stollenroller (18. Mai 2014)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber warum schraubt ihr alle die XT Bremse dran? Bislang läuft meine Formula RC Tune tadellos.
Bitte macht mich schlau.
Danke
Christoph


----------



## daproblem (18. Mai 2014)

Es ist soweit, mein Innenlager muss ersetzt werden.

Kann ich das hier bestellen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21666_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41B-Press-Fit.html

SM-BB91-41B Press-Fit

Danke und Gruß,
Toni


----------



## Vincy (18. Mai 2014)

Nein, brauchst da SM-BB91-41*A* Press-Fit
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22064_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41A-Press-Fit.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36040_Innenlager-SM-BB94-41A-Press-Fit-Modell-2014.html


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Es ist soweit, mein Innenlager muss ersetzt werden.
> 
> Kann ich das hier bestellen:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21666_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41B-Press-Fit.html
> ...


Ich denke, es ist eher das hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22064_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41A-Press-Fit.html

Miss mal das Rahmengehäuse aus. Aber Pressfit 91 ist schon mal richtig.

@Stollenroller: Sei doch froh, dass sie bei dir funktioniert. Mir waren Bremsleistung, Dosierbarkeit und Geräuschkulisse nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## daproblem (18. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank euch beiden


----------



## deathmetal (19. Mai 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber warum schraubt ihr alle die XT Bremse dran? Bislang läuft meine Formula RC Tune tadellos.
> Bitte macht mich schlau.
> Danke
> Christoph



Haste Glück. Bei mir ging se irgendwann nicht mehr wirklich gut. Druckpunkt jenseits von gut und böse, konntest, auch nach zig mal Entlüften und Service immer wieder bis zum griff ziehen.


----------



## Stollenroller (19. Mai 2014)

Ok, danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaHo81 (19. Mai 2014)

Naja bei mir sind am Bike sowieso schon XT Parts dran. Der Umwerfer, Kurbel und Schaltarm sind alles XT Parts, dann wollen wir die Bremse und Schalthebel gleich mal bündig anpassen und desweiteren mag ich die Formula Bremse nicht sonderlich. Hab nur schlechtes aus dem Freundeskreis gehört.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaHo81 (19. Mai 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber warum schraubt ihr alle die XT Bremse dran? Bislang läuft meine Formula RC Tune tadellos.
> Bitte macht mich schlau.
> Danke
> Christoph




Naja bei mir sind am Bike sowieso schon XT Parts dran. Der Umwerfer, Kurbel und Schaltarm sind alles XT Parts, dann wollen wir die Bremse und Schalthebel gleich mal bündig anpassen und desweiteren mag ich die Formula Bremse nicht sonderlich. Hab nur schlechtes aus dem Freundeskreis gehört.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (20. Mai 2014)

Die Formulas sind ein bisschen wartungsintesiv, habe rechts auch schon zum zweiten mal Luft im System. 

Und wirklich leise sind sie auch nicht.

Dafür brauchst du dann auch keine Klingel mehr ... wieder 35gr gespart


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2014)

mit der 140 Formula 35


----------



## daproblem (21. Mai 2014)

Pressfit Innenlager nach +- 2000 km

Matsch und Regen sowie der Gartenschlauch fordern ihren Tribut.





Die Antriebsseite schaut besser aus...


----------



## bikerfrooody (21. Mai 2014)

war am wochenende auf nem fahrtechnik training und habe was schönes gesehn ...
werde es auf jeden fall nächstes jahr fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. Mai 2014)

Bullheadhouse?


----------



## bikerfrooody (21. Mai 2014)

Nein


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Mai 2014)

Verflixt!


----------



## DaKing (21. Mai 2014)

By the way Bremsen, die Super HPC 2014er Räder DT CSW AM 3.9 sind mit Centerlock Naben, man kann also ohne Weiteres die SM-RT99 montieren...

Grüße


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Mai 2014)

Waren die 2013er auch schon.


----------



## atopo (21. Mai 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Pressfit Innenlager nach +- 2000 km
> 
> Matsch und Regen sowie der Gartenschlauch fordern ihren Tribut.
> 
> ...


Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch. Die neuen 2014er Pressfit von Shimano sollen nun besser gedichtet sein.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass sowas nicht passieren darf, schon gar nicht in dieser Preisklasse.
Habe noch en 2007er Stereo mit XTR Kurbel, auch 2000km/Jahr, Innenlager läuft noch perfekt!!


----------



## DaKing (21. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Waren die 2013er auch schon.



Mag sein, aber diese Räder gibt's erst seit 2014 und es steht nirgends ob Centerlock oder nicht. Außer jetzt hier


----------



## daproblem (21. Mai 2014)

DaKing schrieb:


> By the way Bremsen, die Super HPC 2014er Räder DT CSW AM 3.9 sind mit Centerlock Naben, man kann also ohne Weiteres die SM-RT99 montieren...
> Grüße



Bin begeistert von den Scheiben, kein schleifen, quietschen bei nässe...
Zusammen mit der XT Bremse ein sorglos Packet, packt ordentlich zu, gibt keine Geräusche von sich und war bisher sehr wartungsarm. Hab sie eigentlich seit der Montage nicht mehr angerührt 





@atopo
hab das überarbeitet aus 2014 bestellt, ich berichte sobald es verbaut ist.
Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet: 

Shimano Innenlager SM-BB94-41A Press-Fit Modell 2014


----------



## LanceDD (21. Mai 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Bin begeistert von den Scheiben, kein schleifen, quietschen bei nässe...
> Zusammen mit der XT Bremse ein sorglos Packet, packt ordentlich zu, gibt keine Geräusche von sich und war bisher sehr wartungsarm. Hab sie eigentlich seit der Montage nicht mehr angerührt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 294590


Uups, was sind denn das für Mini Scheiben??? Bremsen die auch


----------



## daproblem (21. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Uups, was sind denn das für Mini Scheiben??? Bremsen die auch



180mm, reichen vollkommen aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (22. Mai 2014)

Ah sorry, die sahen viel kleiner aus... 180mm reichen natürlich vollkommen aus!


----------



## Hans (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Fährt jemand am Stereo eine Kurbel mit 20/34 oder 20/36 ?

Passt das 20er für denRahmen?

Gruß

Hans


----------



## auon (22. Mai 2014)

ich hab auf die originale XT Kurbel vor einem Jahr ein 20er montiert, hab es eingefeilt, und kleinere Schrauben brauchst du um das Blatt zu befestigen (Übersetzung 42/32/20, hinten 11/36) dem Rahmen ist das wurscht. (vielleicht kannst du ein wenig mehr Klarsichtfolie Richtung Kettenblatt aufbringen)

@daproblem
hab mir heute das Tretlager angeschaut, schaut bei mir sehr gut aus, fahre seit über einem Jahr , mehrere Tausend, wasche mit hochdruck

wie ich den Aufbau verstehe ist es wichtig das die Kurbel nicht zu locker sitzt weil sonst die Dichtlippe nicht schliesst


----------



## Hans (22. Mai 2014)

Sehr gut - also Rahmenseitig steht dem nichts im Weg . Umwerfer kann man also auch tief genug stellen.
Was meist Du mit Klarsichtfolie Richtung Kettenblatt ??


----------



## auon (22. Mai 2014)

es befindet sich zum Schutz des Rahmens auf deim Teil unter der Kette als Schutz eine Klarsichtfolie, schau mal genau, die geht allerdings nicht bis ganz nach vorn, da das blatt kleiner ist kann die kette früher aufschlagen

bei mir ist eh eine neue Kette fällig, die mach ich dann gleich um 4 Glieder kürzer


----------



## daproblem (23. Mai 2014)

Kurze Rückmeldung zum neuen Tretlager:

Shimano SM-BB94-41 A (2014) passt einwandfrei, die Abdichtung erscheint durchdachter und hochwertiger.

Das Shimano Auspresswerkzeug und Einpresswerkzeug kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, wobei letzteres nicht zwingend notwendig ist.


----------



## kaile81 (23. Mai 2014)

Hi,

kurze Frage zum Tretlager.
Wie schwer ging das Lager bei dir wieder in den Rahmen?
Bei mir kannst du beide Tretlagerseiten per Hand komplett im Rahmen versenken. 
Die nicht vorhandene Pressung macht auch ganz tolle Geräusche beim Treten. Montagepaste hilft auch nicht wirklich.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## maschbaer (23. Mai 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fährt jemand am Stereo eine Kurbel mit 20/34 oder 20/36 ?
> 
> ...



Servus,
ich fahre die Kombination 20/36 und bin voll zufrieden. Mit dem 20er kommst da hoch wo andere absteigen müssen.
Die Montage ist allerdings aufwendiger, da die Kurbel anepasst werden muss. ich habe hier im Forum bereits ein paar Bilder zu dem Umbau gepostet.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Hans (23. Mai 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich fahre die Kombination 20/36 und bin voll zufrieden. Mit dem 20er kommst da hoch wo andere absteigen müssen.
> Die Montage ist allerdings aufwendiger, da die Kurbel anepasst werden muss. ich habe hier im Forum bereits ein paar Bilder zu dem Umbau gepostet.
> 
> Gruß Masch



Hatte das 20er auf meinem Liteville und war sehr glücklich damit 
Beim 29er mit 22 vorne und 36 hinten fehlt mir aber ab 20%  Steigung was 

Den Sprung von 20 auf 36 vorne find ich fast zu groß, darum 34 - sollte für ein 29er Allmountain doch reichen, oder ?

Gruß

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (23. Mai 2014)

20Z auf 36Z sollte gehen, mein Vater fährt das und das geht ganz gut


----------



## LanceDD (24. Mai 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Hatte das 20er auf meinem Liteville und war sehr glücklich damit
> Beim 29er mit 22 vorne und 36 hinten fehlt mir aber ab 20%  Steigung was
> 
> Den Sprung von 20 auf 36 vorne find ich fast zu groß, darum 34 - sollte für ein 29er Allmountain doch reichen, oder ?
> ...


Nee wirklich? 
Also ich habe die SLX-Kurbel mit 24-38 Kettenblättern am 29" und 20%er gehen wirklich noch ganz gut. Trotzdem wäre mir ein 22er ganz recht bei noch steileren Stichen, wobei das sicherlich nicht soviel ausmachen wird.
Und das 38er vorn würde ich gern gegen ein 34er tauschen, um das ständige Schalten vorn zu vermeiden, wenn es stark wellig dahin geht. 
Hätte dazu bitte jemand eine Empfehlung (22-34)?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (24. Mai 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung zum neuen Tretlager:
> 
> Shimano SM-BB94-41 A (2014) passt einwandfrei, die Abdichtung erscheint durchdachter und hochwertiger.
> 
> ...



Hey,
vielen Dank für Deinen kurzen Bericht.
Kannst Du noch kurz die Shimanonummern vom Werkzeug posten?

Danke & Grüssle


----------



## DaKing (24. Mai 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Nee wirklich?
> Also ich habe die SLX-Kurbel mit 24-38 Kettenblättern am 29" und 20%er gehen wirklich noch ganz gut. Trotzdem wäre mir ein 22er ganz recht bei noch steileren Stichen, wobei das sicherlich nicht soviel ausmachen wird.
> Und das 38er vorn würde ich gern gegen ein 34er tauschen, um das ständige Schalten vorn zu vermeiden, wenn es stark wellig dahin geht.
> Hätte dazu bitte jemand eine Empfehlung (22-34)?



XTR 2015? ;-) Im Ernst ich bin sehr gespannt auf die neue XTR, ich glaube die neue Zweifach mit 24/34 und 11-40 wird einige dieser unharmonischen Abstufungen auf dem (nicht mehr ganz so großen) Blatt lösen, und der kleinste Gang sollte äquivalent 36hi 22vo sein...


----------



## LanceDD (24. Mai 2014)

DaKing schrieb:


> XTR 2015? ;-) Im Ernst ich bin sehr gespannt auf die neue XTR, ich glaube die neue Zweifach mit 24/34 und 11-40 wird einige dieser unharmonischen Abstufungen auf dem (nicht mehr ganz so großen) Blatt lösen, und der kleinste Gang sollte äquivalent 36hi 22vo sein...


Au ja, das klingt sehr gut - vielen Dank! 
Allerdings würde das ja auch einen Komplett-Umbau nach sich ziehen :'(


----------



## Dagon (24. Mai 2014)

So, nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten den 1x Gegenhalter für den Zugaustritt am Rahmen zu besorgen, habe ich nun auch das Stereo auf 1x10 mit Hope T-Rex umgebaut. Mit der Schaltperformance bin ich noch nicht ganz so zufrieden. Mit dem gelieferten 16er Ritzel (CS-M771) funktionierte garnichts. Ohne 17er schaltet es sich aber ganz gut. Das 32er Kettenblatt ist okay, aber kleiner dürfte das Kettenblatt (im Mittelgebirge) definitiv nicht sein. In der Ebene reicht mir 32/11 gerade so. Ideal wäre für mich 10/42 mit 34er Blatt am Stereo. Bei meinem Flash muss ich mal schauen. Im Training fand ich das dort verbaute 34er mit 11-36 hinten super, aber im Wettkampf (Marathon Mitteldistanz) ging mir obenrum doch schon früh der Speed aus, wobei ich nach wie vor das 36er Ritzel nicht gebraucht habe. Hier werde ich wohl auf ein 36er Kettenblatt gehen müssen.

So wie das Stereo da steht, wiegt es 11,8 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (24. Mai 2014)

bitte erklär das genauer, ist das eine mehrfachkurbel die mit einem 16er Ritzl kommt, die du auf einfach umgemodelt hast?

....wobei ich nach wie vor das 36er nicht gebraucht habe. Hier werde ich wohl auf ein 36er gehen müssen....	

verwirrt auch

aber Helium in die Reifen und Pickerln runter...


----------



## Vincy (24. Mai 2014)

Eine Kurbel hat Kettenblätter, die Kassette dagegen Ritzel.


----------



## dettiautos (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe eine Stereo 29 140 super HPC Race 2013 und will die Gabel tauschen.
Hatte bei meinem 26er Allmoutain sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der RS Revelation.
Muss es unbedingt einen Pike sein oder reicht eine Revelation. (Fox will ich nicht mehr) Bin nicht so der super harte Fahrer.
Die Revelation ist etwas leichter und günstiger zu bekommen.
Was meint Ihr?
Gruß
Dettiautos


----------



## Dagon (24. Mai 2014)

auon schrieb:


> bitte erklär das genauer, ist das eine mehrfachkurbel die mit einem 16er Ritzl kommt, die du auf einfach umgemodelt hast?
> 
> ....wobei ich nach wie vor das 36er nicht gebraucht habe. Hier werde ich wohl auf ein 36er gehen müssen....
> 
> ...



Okay, war etwas missverständlich. Ich meinte, dass mir ein 34er Kettenblatt zu klein erscheint, da ich das 36er Ritzel nach wie vor nicht brauche, aber das 11er Ritzel nicht genügend Endgeschwindigkeit ermöglicht. Darum werde ich wohl das Kettenblatt vergrößern. Das bezog sich jedoch auf's Hardtail. Am Stereo komme ich mit einem 32er Kettenblatt gerade so hin, weil ich damit keine Spitzengruppe halten bzw. zu selbiger aufschließen muss. Da reicht 32/11 für mich gerade noch so für moderates bis zügiges Tempo auf einen ebenen Feldweg.


----------



## Stollenroller (24. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, kann ich die rot eingekreiste Schraube ein wenig lockern um das Anschlussstück ein wenig nach oben zu drehen? Oder fliegt mir dann die Bremse um die Ohren?
Danke
Christoph


----------



## Hans (24. Mai 2014)

Klar , minimal lockern, a
anschluß auf gewünschte Postion drehen und wieder festziehen


----------



## Vincy (24. Mai 2014)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eine Stereo 29 140 super HPC Race 2013 und will die Gabel tauschen.
> Hatte bei meinem 26er Allmoutain sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der RS Revelation.
> ...


 

Hier hat da jemand eine Rev eingebaut.
Der Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread (Non-26")
Der Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread (Non-26")


----------



## LanceDD (25. Mai 2014)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eine Stereo 29 140 super HPC Race 2013 und will die Gabel tauschen.
> Hatte bei meinem 26er Allmoutain sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der RS Revelation.
> ...


Ich kenne die Revelation nicht, aber das was ich so mitbekommen habe, hat sie keinen Vorteil gegenüber der Pike, außer evtl. paar Euro günstiger zu sein. 
Gewicht nimmt sich fast nix, die Pike is steifer und dürfte allein deswegen auch einen Ticken besser funktionieren...


----------



## ReactionGTC (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe ein Stereo SuperHPC 160 SL mit Fox Dämpfer.
Allerdings lässt sich der Dämpfer in der Climb Stellung nicht Blockieren. Merke in der Climb Stellung zwar einen Unterschied zu den anderen beiden Stufen aber Blockieren lässt er sich nicht.
Gehört das beim 160er Stereo vom Fahrwerkskonzept her so oder ein Fall für Fox zur Reparatur?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Soldi (25. Mai 2014)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ein Stereo SuperHPC 160 SL mit Fox Dämpfer.
> Allerdings lässt sich der Dämpfer in der Climb Stellung nicht Blockieren. Merke in der Climb Stellung zwar einen Unterschied zu den anderen beiden Stufen aber Blockieren lässt er sich nicht.
> Gehört das beim 160er Stereo vom Fahrwerkskonzept her so oder ein Fall für Fox zur Reparatur?
> ...


Hallo Thomas,
Glückwunsch zum Bike. Der Däpfer lässt sich nicht blockieren (ist normal), es gibt nur unterschiedliche Härtestufen.
Gruß Soldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (25. Mai 2014)

Kannst du hier im tread einige male nachlesen.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Mai 2014)

Traumhafter Tag in den Steinitzer Alpen. Und die Moveloc funktioniert nach dem Tausch nun endlich auch einwandfrei.


----------



## auon (26. Mai 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Eine Kurbel hat Kettenblätter, die Kassette dagegen Ritzel.


 

aha, nicht wie beim Motorrad wo das Ritzel immer das Antriebsseitige ist

;


----------



## daproblem (28. Mai 2014)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze Frage zum Tretlager.
> Wie schwer ging das Lager bei dir wieder in den Rahmen?
> ...



Beim einsetzten der Tretlagerseiten gibt es kaum Widerstand, das Werkzeug kann man sich sparen. Habe allerdings auch etwas fett ins Gehäuse gegeben. Geräusche habe ich nun keine mehr.



Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hey,
> vielen Dank für Deinen kurzen Bericht.
> Kannst Du noch kurz die Shimanonummern vom Werkzeug posten?
> 
> Danke & Grüssle



Shimano TL-BB12 Installation Tool
und 
Shimano TL-BB13 Removal Tool


----------



## auon (28. Mai 2014)

interessant das die so leicht rein gehen, nix mit Tiefkühlschrank?

sind die originalen eingeklebt oder wieso sind die nicht auch leicht zum rausnehmen?


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Mai 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Shimano TL-BB12 Installation Tool
> und
> Shimano TL-BB13 Removal Tool


Gibt übrigens auch was Günstiges von SuperB.


----------



## mirima (29. Mai 2014)

Liebe Stereoristen,

findet Ihr 3600 Euro für ein neues 2013er Stereo super hpc SL 650 160 in Ordnung?
Oder dann doch das 2014er? 
Oder?

Gruß und Dank
Hans


----------



## daproblem (30. Mai 2014)

Würde ich nicht kaufen, mein Kumpel hat im Dezember 3000 Euro für sein 2013er SL (20 Zoll) bezahlt!
Meine Schwester hat im Februar das 2013er Race (16") statt für 2900€ für 2500€ bekommen.
Beide neu vom Onlinehändler.
Neu verhandeln, da geht viel mehr als man denkt! Gerade bei den 2013er ist der Spielraum der Händler noch viel größer.

Allerdings hast du dir den schlechtesten Zeitraum für ein neues Bike ausgesucht


----------



## mirima (30. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort: dann hab ich mal eine Hausnummer.
Mein Händler ist halt nicht online - sprich: etwas höhere Preise etc. (die alte Diskussion)
fürchte, dass das mit dem Zeitpunkt stimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (30. Mai 2014)

3400€ wären voll okay für nen händlerpreis !


----------



## mirima (30. Mai 2014)

Danke frooody.
Also: irgendwo zwischen 3000 und 3600 - auf 100 mehr oder weniger kommts mir da nicht an.
Hatte schon mal in der Kaufberatung geschrieben (bekenne mich des crosspostings schuldig, kam aber nicht so viel): würdet Ihr eher das 2013er SL (günstigerer Preis, IMHO angenehmere Farbe, gegenüber 2014 unveränderter Rahmen - Komponenten können ja getauscht werden...) oder das 2014er (vermeintlich bessere Fox..., teurer, quietschrün) wählen?

Danke
Hans


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Mai 2014)

Gute Frage. Ich täte mich wohl mit der Farbe abfinden und die 14er Foxen mitnehmen. Auch wenn die 2013er Klogriffe nicht über die gesamte Zeitspanne verbaut wurden.

Wegen Preis: Ich finde den vom Händler vor Ort aufgerufenen Preis auch absolut in Ordnung. Was (die Frage geht an daproblem) um alles in der Welt soll denn rechtfertigen, dem Händler ein Minusgeschäft aufzudrücken, nur weil das Rad aus der vorigen Saison ist? Es funktioniert deshalb nicht zwangsläufig schlechter.
Und Internethändler mit einem Händler vor Ort zu vergleichen hinkt so gewaltig...


----------



## Grins3katze (31. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich täte mich wohl mit der Farbe abfinden und die 14er Foxen mitnehmen. Auch wenn die 2013er Klogriffe nicht über die gesamte Zeitspanne verbaut wurden.
> .



würde ich auch sagen...

Hier mal Meins... 2013/2014 Stereo SHPC140 29er + Diverse Umbau
-Pike 150
-Float CTD Factory + Trail adjust
-Thomson Vorbau
-Syntace Lenker 760
-Flow EX + DTSwiss 350 laufräder
- XT Schaltwerk, Bremen, Schalthebel…

Mehr Bildern im album




LG - Chris


----------



## deathmetal (31. Mai 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> würde ich auch sagen...
> 
> Hier mal Meins... 2013/2014 Stereo SHPC140 29er + Diverse Umbau
> -Pike 150
> ...



Aufm Bild is aber kein Float-X
Trotzdem schönes Bike


----------



## Grins3katze (31. Mai 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Aufm Bild is aber kein Float-X
> Trotzdem schönes Bike



Oops rausgerutsch... Float CTD natürlich.. X passt ja nicht rein :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckes (31. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem bike knackt es in letzter zeit dauernd , kein plan woher das kommt . Klappern tut es auch an allen ecken echt nervig. Jemand tipps wo ich ansetzen kann um es wegzubekommen , typische stellen?


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Juni 2014)

Zughüllen am Lenker klappern gerne mal.


----------



## Stollenroller (1. Juni 2014)

Bremshülle schleift gerne an der Hinterbauschwinge und knarzt dabei.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (1. Juni 2014)

Meins knarzt vor allem, wenn hinten der 3 bis 5 Gang drauf ist und dann kräftig in die Pedale getreten wird.
Bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob es die eingefärbten Speichen sind oder ob die XT-Kassette bzw. die Freilauf / die Aufnahme etwas haben.
Mach die Kassette bei Gelegenheit mal runter, vielleicht ist da irgendwie ein bisschen Dreck etc. reingekommen...


----------



## CalvinSK (1. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist es auch der Freilaufkörper. Ansonsten ist gerne mal das Tretlager der Übeltäter.


----------



## mirima (1. Juni 2014)

@Grins3katze & al
...danke. Jetzt muss ich "nur noch" entscheiden...


----------



## maschbaer (1. Juni 2014)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Dauertest des Cube Stereo SHPC 140 SL carbon'n'green drin. Bis auf normale Verschleißteile z.B. Bremsen wurde ein gebrochener Hauptlagerbolzen nach 2500km bemängelt.
Der Fahrer war ein 90kg schwerer Bikeguide.

Gruß Masch


----------



## daproblem (1. Juni 2014)

@Huckes
Wir haben hier drei Stereos rumstehen und bei allen drei hat nach einiger Zeit die obere Aufnahme des Dämpfers ein ekelhaftes knarzen erzeugt.
Die Lösung ist simpel: Obere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme lösen, mit Langezeit Fett einschmieren und wiedereinbauen. Danach war Ruhe. 
An meinem Stereo hatte die Schraube durch die Reibung schon Materialabrieb. Was auch gerne Geräusche erzeugt ist die Schaltzughülle vom Schaltwerk, wenn die Kabelbinder nicht festgezogen sind scheuert dieser mit der Zeit unten an der Kurbel/Kettenblätter.


Ich habe heute meinen neuen Reifen auf dem Hometrail ausgeführt:

 
Magic Mary 27.5 x 2.35 Super Gravity und Trailstar Compound.
Gewicht: 1069g
Preis: 36€

Reifendruck: 1.6 Bar

Beim aufziehen war ich noch skeptisch, weil er gut 300g schwerer als der Hans Dampf ist. 
Auf dem Trail hatte ich dann ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht  hätte nicht gedacht das ein Reifen soviel ausmacht, 
der Reifen klebt förmlich auf dem Boden und fräst sich in die Kurven  er vermittelt soviel Sicherheit das man es noch schneller laufen lassen kann. Bergauf war anstrengend wie immer, hab da keinen großen unterschied  zum Hans Dampf bzgl. Rollwiderstand gemerkt. 
Fazit: TOP Reifen, überlege mir ihn auch hinten zu fahren.

Besten Dank @Donnerbolzen für die Empfehlung.


----------



## LanceDD (2. Juni 2014)

Au ja, mit dem Reifen durfte ich gestern auch mal fahren. War zwar ein Liteville Enduro, aber im Vergleich zu meinem 140er Stereo mit Hans Dampf war ich mit der Kiste so was von schneller und sicherer unterwegs - hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten...


----------



## daproblem (2. Juni 2014)

Der ist wirklich Top, aber eben kein Leichtgewicht was für mich aber bei der Performance zu vernachlässigen ist.
Am Wochenende gehts nach Riva, danach probier ich auch noch diese Tubeless-Geschichte aus, soll ja nochmals was bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (2. Juni 2014)

Da ich ja zwei Laufradsätze habe, einen für gröbere Sachen und einen für Tour/Marathon, überlege ich jetzt, den Hans Dampf vorn gegen was noch bissigeres auszutauschen. 

Gibt's neben dem Magic Mary noch einen anderen groben 29" Reifen, den ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juni 2014)

Minion DHF.


----------



## maschbaer (2. Juni 2014)

Fährt jemand den Conti Trail King 2.4?

Der Hans Dampf untersteuert gerne mal nach meinem Gefühl vorallem wenn es feucht ist.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Dagon (2. Juni 2014)

Pausen beim Radfahren sind eigentlich nichts für mich, aber heute habe ich dann doch mal das Handy mitgenommen um für's Forum Bilder vom Stereo auf meinem Hometrail zu machen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch noch mal bei der Gemeinde Bad Endbach, insbesondere bei Bürgermeister Markus Schäfer bedanken, dass so ein tolles Projekt wie der Flowtrail Bad Endbach umgesetzt werden konnte. Am 28. diesen Monats wird er offiziell eröffnet. Anbei ein paar Eindrücke


Die Auffahrt...









...und "My Stereo Playground"


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juni 2014)

Spielplatz steht deinem Bike in nichts nach!


----------



## 1PocketRocket (3. Juni 2014)

Manno ich will auch so einen Trail vor meiner Haustür ( Neid aufkomm )

Ne mal im Ernst, meinen Glückwunsch zu so einer tollen Spielwiese


----------



## bikerfrooody (3. Juni 2014)

Alter MEGA FETT !!!!!! da können sich hier die allgäuer mal ein beispiel dran nehemen wir hätten sio viele möglichkeiten aber nein der biker macht ja immer alles kaputt diese voll.... (nich die biker,wir werden nur nicht wargenommen das wir auch fahren wollen)


----------



## SaHo81 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo, kurze Frage. Habe eine neue Shimano XT (BR-M785) Bremse für das VR und HR gekauft. Muss man diese nach Anbringung entlüften, oder ist diese sofort einsatzbereit? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinSK (4. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise sofort einsatzbereit, kurzer Test nach Montage sollte Aufklärung bringen
Wenn die Leitungen aber zu lang sind und du sie kürzen musst, wird ein Entlüften nötig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (4. Juni 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Gibt's neben dem Magic Mary noch einen anderen groben 29" Reifen, den ihr empfehlen könnt?



MINION DHF 29X2.5 ist schon eine ganz andere Liga als Hand Dampf oder Magic Marry... Mir gefällt er super... Der HD oder MM sehen so schmal daneben aus...


----------



## daproblem (4. Juni 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Normalerweise sofort einsatzbereit, kurzer Test nach Montage sollte Aufklärung bringen
> Wenn die Leitungen aber zu lang sind und du sie kürzen musst, wird ein Entlüften nötig sein.



Nicht unbedingt, bei mir war kein entlüften notwendig.
Einbauen, Leitungen kürzen, testen, ggf. entlüften.
Viel Spass mit der Bremse.

@Dagon
Was ist das für ein Lenker?
Hast du die Easton Aufkleber entfernt? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Juni 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage. Habe eine neue Shimano XT (BR-M785) Bremse für das VR und HR gekauft. Muss man diese nach Anbringung entlüften, oder ist diese sofort einsatzbereit?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Also Die XT kann man ruhig kürzen ohne zu entlüften wenn sie neue sind... hab schon 3 stück so montiert.
Das Video hier zeigt alle schritte… auch wen der Typ ein bisschen dämlich ist


----------



## SaHo81 (4. Juni 2014)

Ja sind ganz neue Bremsen, frisch aus der Schachtel ;-). Danke für das Video, so werde ich ausprobieren 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Juni 2014)

Hey liebe Stereo Fahrer.

In Dieser Post hatte ich berichtet über einen Problem wo das Hinterbau und Sitzröhre „kollidieren“ wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...13-thread-non-26.635050/page-32#post-11651608

Ich hab von Cube neuen 2014 Rahmen und Dämpfer bekommen. Wenn die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ist, ist immer noch mehr al 1cm platz beim voll einfedern.

Leider fängt bei mir das Problem wieder an, und ich geh davon aus das der rahmen sich einfach biegt… Hat kein 29er Fahrer (Die mal auch etwa hefigeren Sachen fährt) das auch beobachten können?

LG - Chris


----------



## grosser (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
kennt Jemand den oberen Steuersatz-Durchmesser vom 29er Stereo, IS41 oder IS42?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2014)

Ist da IS41.


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Lenker?
> Hast du die Easton Aufkleber entfernt? Wenn ja wie?


 
Den Easton Haven Carbon gibt es als Aftermarket in schwarz matt oder in der Alu-Version.
Die Carbon-Version ist dann aber nur 711mm breit!
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/catalog/product/view/id/1319/s/haven-carbon/category/10/
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/dirt/components/bars/haven
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker-Zubehoer/Haven-Carbon-All-Mountain-Riserbar.html


----------



## grosser (4. Juni 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ist da IS41.


Wie immer


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Juni 2014)

Dagon schrieb:


> Pausen beim Radfahren sind eigentlich nichts für mich, aber heute habe ich dann doch mal das Handy mitgenommen um für's Forum Bilder vom Stereo auf meinem Hometrail zu machen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch noch mal bei der Gemeinde Bad Endbach, insbesondere bei Bürgermeister Markus Schäfer bedanken, dass so ein tolles Projekt wie der Flowtrail Bad Endbach umgesetzt werden konnte. Am 28. diesen Monats wird er offiziell eröffnet. Anbei ein paar Eindrücke



Wir versuchen auch zur Eröffnung zu kommen, von Gießen aus ist es ja nen Katzensprung!


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn wir das Thema bereits hatten, wollte ich einmal fragen, was ihr so für Reifen auf dem Cube Stereo fahrt. Meine Schwalbe Hans Dampf sind nämlich so langsam runtergeschrubbt (Stollen lösen sich auf, bzw. bröckeln auseinander) und ich schaue mich gerade nach neuen Reifen um. Der Hans Dampf war im Grunde ein zu dem Bike passender Reifen, aber komplett umgehauen hat er mich nicht gerade (vor allem bei Nässe).

Was jedoch sehr attraktiv war, war das Gewicht im Verhältnis zum Rollwiderstand, Grip und des Durchstichschutzes. Zu viel mehr Gewicht ála Maxxis Minion (>1kg) wollte ich auf den "Drahtesel" dann doch nicht packen. So zwischen 800 und 900g wären sicherlich in Ordnung, gerade wenn es so unter dem Fahrbereich AM und Enduro geht.

Also meine Frage:
Was für Reifen fahrt ihr auf dem Cube Stereo, mit welcher Gummimischung und welchem Einsatzgebiet --> Erfahrungen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## LanceDD (6. Juni 2014)

Das Thema interessiert my ich auch gerade brennend und da is glaub der Thread hier ganz gudd http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/632459/


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juni 2014)

Ich antworte trotzdem mal schnell hier.
Ich fahre 2.4er Maxxis Ardent hinten und 2.4er Maxxis Highroller II vorne.
Einsatzbereich ist vorwiegend Allmountain auf sandigem Waldboden und im Sommer dann auch öfters mal Enduro im Zittauer Gebirge, Harz und Alpen.
Was der Ardent wiegt, ist mir eigentlich gar nicht bekannt. Schwerer als der Highroller (960g laut Maxxis) ist er aber sicher nicht.


----------



## LanceDD (6. Juni 2014)

Den Highroller II habe ich auch fest im Blick http://maxxistires.de/produkt/highroller-ii?
Als klebriger 3C MaxxTerra in 29" halt 920g, aber das wäre mir der zu erwartende Grip am Vorderrad echt wert.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juni 2014)

Ich kann absolut nicht klagen. Sehr breiter Grenzbereich und entsprechend gutmütig, weil er früh genug ankündigt, wenn er die Haftung verliert.


----------



## twentysixrules (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Stereo-Piloten,

Ich kann den Maxxis Highroller II in 29x2.3 nur empfehlen. Ich fahre den auf meinem Zweitbike vorne und hinten und ist an Grip und Kurventraktion nicht zu schlagen. Ich habe mich mich für die 3C Mischung entschieden, aber Servus die Wadeln lohnt sich bergab einfach. Alternativ fahre ich den Onza Ibex 29x2.4, ähnlich dem HRII, einfach sensationell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juni 2014)

Für hinten war mir der HR zu schwergängig. Aber wer den Grip auch hinten braucht...


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Juni 2014)

Ja an sich fand ich den Hans Dampf schon in Ordnung, außer es wurde nass, aber bei mir lösen sich halt echt die Stollen auf und das find ich nicht so dufte. Die Seitenstollen reißen auf der Innenseite ein und die Mittelstollen zerbröseln so langsam.
Finde halt das Gewicht im Verhältnis zu allem anderen sehr attraktiv.
Also die Empfehlung ist ein Highroller II vorne und ein Ardent hinten, welche Gummimischungen verwendet ihr da?

Was haltet ihr von der magischen Mary vorne? 29x2.35 Evo Trail mit ca. 885g? Klingt erstmal gut, und der etwas vermisste Kurvengrip vom Hans Dampf wäre damit auch vielleicht da.

Danke!


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juni 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Also die Empfehlung ist ein Highroller II vorne und ein Ardent hinten, welche Gummimischungen verwendet ihr da?


Der HR2 reicht mir persönlich mit MaxxPro-Mischung aus. Die ist langlebig und griffig. Beim Ardent gibt's glaube ich gar nicht so viel Auswahl (für 650b zumindest nicht).


----------



## Memory (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

brauche Eure Hilfe!

Es geht um das Cube Stereo SL 27,5" BJ 2013

Habe bei der letzten Ausfahrt festgestellt, dass ich die "tropfenförmige Mutter" auf der Seite des Kettenblattes verloren habe. (Also nicht die treppenförmige Mutter" am Dämpfer).

Woher bekomme ich eine neue Mutter? 
Der Händler in meinem Ort hat keine!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Vincy (7. Juni 2014)

Dann muß er welche bei Cube besorgen, die gibt es nur bei Cube.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juni 2014)

... und die gibt's normalerweise nur im Komplettset für (*schlagmichtot*) 80 EUR.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juni 2014)

36°C und es wird noch heißer...


----------



## LanceDD (8. Juni 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> 36°C und es wird noch heißer...


Ich war heute früh auch kurz auf'm Bock, aber da waren max 27°. Alles andere geht dor ni!


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juni 2014)

Ich mag das. Bisschen piano machen, dann geht das schon.

Nur die knapp 40℃ am Pasubio waren echt zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (10. Juni 2014)

Das Resultat meiner Reifensuche:

Werde nun in Zukunft *vorne* einen *Highroller II MaxxPro 2.3 (Tubeless ready)* und *hinten* einen *Ardent MaxxPro EXO Protection 2.4* fahren.

Bin einmal gespannt, wie sich diese Kombination fährt. Ich hoffe, dass mein Rad dadurch nicht allzu viel Speck auf die Rippen bekommt (Hoffnung ist, dass Highroller II "+" und Ardent bisschen "-" macht). Hans Dampf war vom Grip her doch recht gut, erschreckend fand ich dann aber doch vor allem beim Vorderreifen den andeutenden Abriss der Seitenstollen und das stetige "Zerbröseln" der Mittelstollen (Grund: Bremsen?). Hat das von euch auch schon wer beobachtet?


----------



## maschbaer (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Beim Einfedern am Hinterbau knackt mein Stereo.
Ich habe gestern die obere Schraube am Dämpfer geschmiert (hier war bereits mechanischer Verschleiß zu sehen).

Leider ging das Knacken davon nicht weg.

Ich habe dann versucht die Schrauben am mittleren Drehpunkt der Wippe rauszuschrauben, aber nach dem Lösen klemmen diese dann und lassen sich nicht rausnehmen (normal?). Ich habe jetzt die Schrauben wieder reingedreht und mit Drehmoment angesogen.

Ich habe dann noch die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen. Federe ich dann den Hinterbau ein knack es einmal kurz bevor der Dämpfer ganz eingefedert ist und dann beim Ausfedern kurz bevor der Dämpfer wieder ganz draußen ist. Ich vermute daher dass es vom Dämpfer und nicht von der Lagerung des Hinterbaus kommt.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## battiwr (12. Juni 2014)

Im Anschluss könntest du mal den Dämpfer rausnehmen und dadurch alles andere ausschließen. Einfach den Hinterbau mit der Hand ein und ausfedern.


----------



## CalvinSK (12. Juni 2014)

Für alle, die doch etwas aufs Gewicht achten, hier eine kleine Auflistung:

Die von Cube bereits verwendeten *Schwalbe Hans Dampf TrailStar, SnakeSkin, 29x2.35* wogen *853g* und *856g *(Herstellerangabe: 850g), in Summe also *1709g*
Der *Maxxis Highroller II MaxxPro Tubeless Ready Faltreifen 29x2.3 *wiegt laut Küchenwaage *900g* (Herstellerangabe: 910g) und der 
*Maxxis Ardent MaxxPro EXO Protection Faltreifen 29x2.4* wiegt laut der gleichen Waage *805g* (Herstellerangabe: 795g), in Summe also *1705g*
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie überrascht mich das Ergebnis (Praxis vs. Theorie) dann doch, weil irgendwie hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass Maxxis dann doch etwas mehr auf den Hüften hat. In der Kombination ist Maxxis - meiner Meinung nach - ein absolut starker Konkurrenz zur 0815-"Sorglos-Kombination" Hans Dampf von Schwalbe. Bin schon gespannt, wie sich die Dinger dann fahren lassen. Wenn sie dort ihrem Ruf auch noch gerecht werden, hat Schwalbe bei mir erst einmal einen schweren Stand. Ich berichte gerne nach meinen ersten Ausfahrten.


----------



## LanceDD (12. Juni 2014)

Drüben im "Enduro-Reifen" Thread redet auch KEINER (!) von Schwalbe Reifen... 
Hab mir gestern nen Maxxis DHR2 in klebrigerer MaxxTerra-Mischung anstatt Hans Dampf aufs Vorderrad gezogen. Is zwar fast 8mm schmaler, aber macht einen viel offeneren Eindruck.
Mal sehen was dann gleich die erste Ausfahrt bringt...


----------



## Vincy (12. Juni 2014)

Das Cube Action Team zeigt, dass man auch mit Schwalbe Reifen sehr erfolgreich sein kann. Und das sogar mit 1kg Reifen. Deren Race Stereo wiegt auch fast 13kg. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/arbe...as-lau-im-schnell-check.632324/#post-10559881


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (12. Juni 2014)

Ja klar, die Teams müssen halt fahren, was sie bekommen. 
Ich würde aber sagen, dass der eine oder andere mit verändertem Material noch besser unterwegs wäre...


----------



## bikerfrooody (12. Juni 2014)

Ein Würfel mehr in unserer Familie  nummer 6 !

mein dad fährt jetzt auch stereo


----------



## LanceDD (12. Juni 2014)

Mensch die Kiste kenn ich doch


----------



## Stollenroller (12. Juni 2014)

Schaut nur, was da heute im Briefkasten war


----------



## LanceDD (12. Juni 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Schaut nur, was da heute im Briefkasten war Anhang anzeigen 298945


Erzähl! Wat'n dat genau?


----------



## Stollenroller (12. Juni 2014)

Einfach-Kettenblätter von Absoluteblack: 32 Zähne für die Gegend hier und 28 Zähne für die Alpen.


----------



## CalvinSK (12. Juni 2014)

28Z ist super, reicht für jeden Anstieg aus, auch lange Alpenauffahrten!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stollenroller (12. Juni 2014)

Danke!
Samstag Vormittag ist leichter Regen angesagt. Da werde ich mal schrauben und Nachmittags dann testen. Bilder folgen.


----------



## maschbaer (13. Juni 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Im Anschluss könntest du mal den Dämpfer rausnehmen und dadurch alles andere ausschließen. Einfach den Hinterbau mit der Hand ein und ausfedern.



Also der Übeltäter wurde identifiziert: Es war die untere Lagerung des Hinterbaudämpfers.

Gruß Jan


----------



## bikerfrooody (14. Juni 2014)

bei mir knackt was im tretlager hört sich nicht so gut an 

ich fahre alles mit einem 32er kettenblatt und es ist echt super auch im steilen allgäugelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (14. Juni 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> bei mir knackt was im tretlager hört sich nicht so gut an
> 
> ich fahre alles mit einem 32er kettenblatt und es ist echt super auch im steilen allgäugelände



Da ist halt jemand top fit...leider nicht jeder so begnadet


----------



## Stollenroller (15. Juni 2014)

So, das 1x Kettenblatt ist so gut wie montiert - warte nur noch auf die kürzeren Schrauben...
In der Zwischenzeit mal ne Frage: gibt es irgendeine Abdeckung die Platte an der der Umwerfer festgemacht war?
Danke
Christoph


----------



## dettiautos (15. Juni 2014)

Habe einen schwarzen Edding genutzt. Funktioniert ganz gut und es fällt nichg meh auf.


----------



## Stollenroller (15. Juni 2014)

Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft, da gibt es eine enduro-spezifische Carbon Kappe für ca 200€ dafür 
Gute Idee mit dem Edding - Danke!


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2014)

Abkleben und dann mit Sprühdosenlack (schwarz matt) drüber.
Ansonsten eine Kettenführung besorgen. http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/xcx-cross-country/xcxp-dm-guide/


----------



## maschbaer (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

hat das schon einer bemerkt:
Die Bremsscheiben sind nur SLX und nicht XT wie die restliche Bremsanlage, also auch kein ICETech.

Bei mir haben beide bereits einen Schlag weg und schleifen. Beim Nachbestellen ist es mir dann aufgefallen.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juni 2014)

Komisch... Bei mir waren es sogar nur Formulascheiben. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass das auch so in der Beschreibung stand.


----------



## Hans (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich muß nochmal nachhaken, bei mir geht die hintere Schaltung relativ schwer. Ich hab die originalen Züge gegen Shimano Sp41 und einen beschichteten Shimanozug getauscht. Jetzt geht es ein wenig leichter, aber gegenüber meinen anderen Rädern eben deutlich schwerer.
Montiert hab ich das XT RD-M 786 Shadow Plus Schaltwerk - kann es sein, das sich diese schwerer schalten lassen als andere? Wenn ich das Schaltwerk ausschalte, geht es ein wenig leichter aber eben auch noch zu schwer.

Gruß

Hans


----------



## 1PocketRocket (16. Juni 2014)

@ Al Borland

bei mir auch, ich glaub die haben uns besch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juni 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> @ Al Borland
> 
> bei mir auch, ich glaub die haben uns besch.....


Schweinerei! Wir sollten ne Sammelbeschwerde einreichen! 



Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muß nochmal nachhaken, bei mir geht die hintere Schaltung relativ schwer. Ich hab die originalen Züge gegen Shimano Sp41 und einen beschichteten Shimanozug getauscht. Jetzt geht es ein wenig leichter, aber gegenüber meinen anderen Rädern eben deutlich schwerer.
> Montiert hab ich das XT RD-M 786 Shadow Plus Schaltwerk - kann es sein, das sich diese schwerer schalten lassen als andere? Wenn ich das Schaltwerk ausschalte, geht es ein wenig leichter aber eben auch noch zu schwer.
> 
> ...


Dass das Schalten schwerer geht bei eingeschalteter Käfigdämpfung, ist völlig normal. Versuch mal, den Käfig mit der Hand nach vorne zu drücken. Dann weißt du, was da ungefähr für Spannung auf der Kette ist. Und die muss beim Hochschalten überwunden werden.


----------



## Hans (16. Juni 2014)

Geht halt auch ausgeschaltet schon sehr schwer - ist das bei den Shadow Plus normal ?


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juni 2014)

Abgeschaltet sollte der Kraftaufwand nicht höher sein, als bei Schaltwerken ohne Plus. So zumindest bei mir, und ich habe die Züge und Hüllen noch nicht getauscht.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (17. Juni 2014)

Ist die Zugverlegung in engen Radien? Auch das könnte für schwere Schaltvorgänge sorgen. Sind auch die Außenzüge getauscht worden?
Das XT Shadow+ hat auch stärkere Federn als die Vorgängerversionen verbaut, noch eine Möglichkeit warum dir das Schalten schwerer fällt.


----------



## Hans (17. Juni 2014)

Ja, Aussenzüge sind neu, SP 41, und verlegt sind sie auch sauber, hab das schon zig mal gemacht.
Entweder liegt das Problem im Rahmeninneren oder es ist das Schaltwerk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (17. Juni 2014)

War mal gerade im Keller testen, habe eine ca 5 Jahre alte XT an meinem Treckingrad und die neue an meinem Stereo, der Unterschied ist schon deutlich spürbar. Mit dem Daumometer gemessen, würde ich sagen, schaltet sich das Shadow+ Schaltwerk ca 20% schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeendriver (17. Juni 2014)

An alle HPC Besitzer: hattet ihr schon einmal Probleme mit eurem Carbonrahmen? Wie kulant ist Cube? Bevor ich mir ein Cube Stereo 140 HPC 29 Race kaufe, will ich mal die Meinung der Gemeinde checken...


----------



## CalvinSK (18. Juni 2014)

Einer hier hat einen komplett neuen (vorher 2013, neu 2014) bekommen, da seine Wippe hinten ans Sitzrohr schlug.
Persönlich habe ich leider damit noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, die ich dir mitteilen kann.


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Juni 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Einer hier hat einen komplett neuen (vorher 2013, neu 2014) bekommen, da seine Wippe hinten ans Sitzrohr schlug.
> Persönlich habe ich leider damit noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, die ich dir mitteilen kann.



Ich finde Cube da schon kulant

Was bei mir so schon ersetzt worden ist:

-  Hinterrad Achse 2 mal gebrauchen und kostenlos gewechselt worden…
-  Rahmen. Sitzroh würde durch  Schläge vom Hinterbaubrück beschädigt (beim maximal einfedern) und das ganze rahmen würde getauscht. Da Steuersatz und Innenlager auch hinüber waren würden die auch kostenlos mitgetauscht. Einen neuen (hochwertigeren) Dämpfer hab ich auch kostenlos dazu bekommen.

Das Problem mit dem Hinterbau hab ich jetzt auch wieder mit dem neuen rahmen und Dämpfer…  Leider flext sich bei Große Sprünge bzw. Unsaubere Landung das Carbon soweit das Hinterbaubrücke und Sitzrohr kollidieren.

Mir wundert aber doch das niemand hier ähnliche Probleme hat… prügelt hier keinen sein Stereo mal so richtig? *grins*

LG - Chris


----------



## Stollenroller (18. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, hat einer schon mal versucht ein MarshGuard o.ä. am Hinterbau zu verwenden? Passt das?
Danke!


----------



## CalvinSK (18. Juni 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Mir wundert aber doch das niemand hier ähnliche Probleme hat… prügelt hier keinen sein Stereo mal so richtig? *grins*


Kleinere Sprünge ja, aber keine mit > 1,0m Fallhöhe. Außerdem hat das Cube mit meinen 65kg wenig Probleme.
Zur Zeit versuche ich mich außerdem eher auf technischen Wegen...also langsam und kontrolliert.



Stollenroller schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat einer schon mal versucht ein MarshGuard o.ä. am Hinterbau zu verwenden? Passt das?


Habe es selbst noch nicht getestet, aber auch bereits überlegt. So wie es mit der Reifenfreiheit ausschaut würde ich vermuten, dass nichts dagegen spricht. Vielleicht gibt es hier aber auch solide Erfahrungen zu dem Thema.


----------



## LanceDD (18. Juni 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Mir wundert aber doch das niemand hier ähnliche Probleme hat… prügelt hier keinen sein Stereo mal so richtig?


Ja scheinbar nicht stark genug 
Ich hab fahrbereit auch bissl über 100kg und lass es in meinen Augen ordentlich fliegen. Aber angeschlagen is da noch nix... 

Was machst du so mit der Kiste?


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Juni 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Was machst du so mit der Kiste?



Ich fahr hauptsächlich Trails… (auch schnell geballert), aber auch mal gelegentlich Sprunge bis 4-5 Meter Länge und max 2-2.5 Meter Höhe. Sehr selten Bike Park damit, bisher nur 3 Tage gewesen. Wenn jetzt im Wald 1 bis 1.5 Meter höhe Treppe gibt die spring ich auch gern statt runter zu rollen… solche Landung im „flat“ lässt den Hinterbau einen guten Zentimeter noch flexen und es kommt zu Kollision.

 Ich wiege 77kg / 190cm… musste fahrbereit bei max. 85kG sein. Ich fahre der 29er / 140 SHPC in 20“ btw…

LG


----------



## LanceDD (18. Juni 2014)

Na das sind schon ganz ordentliche Drops, die du da ziehst.
So was habe ich hier leider nicht und konnte mich daher auch noch nicht ranarbeiten. 
Ich würde sagen, dass packt die Kiste dann bei meinem Gewicht auch nicht (wobei du für deine Länge ein echtes Leichtgewicht bist!).


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2014)

Dann einen Alu Hinterbau von den HPC-Modelle besorgen.


----------



## LanceDD (18. Juni 2014)

Meinste, dass der besser hält? 
Bräuchte ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2014)

Der Alu Hinterbau ist zumindest steifer. Vielleicht kann man die Carbon Umlenkhebel damit weiter verwenden, um es da nicht ganz so schwer zubekommen. Wäre evtl auch einen Versuch wert, nur die Kettenstreben auszutauschen.


----------



## maschbaer (18. Juni 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich fahr hauptsächlich Trails… (auch schnell geballert), aber auch mal gelegentlich Sprunge bis 4-5 Meter Länge und max 2-2.5 Meter Höhe. Sehr selten Bike Park damit, bisher nur 3 Tage gewesen. Wenn jetzt im Wald 1 bis 1.5 Meter höhe Treppe gibt die spring ich auch gern statt runter zu rollen… solche Landung im „flat“ lässt den Hinterbau einen guten Zentimeter noch flexen und es kommt zu Kollision.
> 
> Ich wiege 77kg / 190cm… musste fahrbereit bei max. 85kG sein. Ich fahre der 29er / 140 SHPC in 20“ btw…
> 
> LG



Hallo,
Ließ dir mal diese Beschreibung durch:
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf
2,5m sind halt schon heftig. Da hast du Glück gehabt, dass sie es dir getauscht haben.

Kauf dir für die Geschichten lieber ein anderes geeigneteres Bike!

Gruß
masch


----------



## dettiautos (18. Juni 2014)

Weiss jemand welcher Gabelkonus von fsa in einen super hpc 29 2013 verbaut ist.. Von fsa gibt es soviele und mit der Bezeichnu g von der Cube website finde ich nichts. Danke schon mal vorweg.

dettiautos


----------



## chrimi24 (18. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen,
ich brauche kurz euren fachmännischen rat...und zwar möchte ich meine 3fach kurbel auf 2fach umbauen, da das 3. kettenblatt nur rumhängt und ich es nie fahre...ich nehme an ich benötige neue, kürzere schrauben, aber in welcher länge?

grüße


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Juni 2014)

ich hab einfach der 42 durch einen Bashguard von Race Face (32z) ersetzt und shifter auf 2x umgestellt.


----------



## chrimi24 (18. Juni 2014)

hab' vor auf 22/36 umzurüsten ohne bash, daher bleibt die schraubenfrage...aber danke für die anregung


----------



## bikerfrooody (19. Juni 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat einer schon mal versucht ein MarshGuard o.ä. am Hinterbau zu verwenden? Passt das?
> Danke!



also ich habe ih vorne an der gabel normal 
finde aber mein mud guart fast schöner


----------



## bikerfrooody (19. Juni 2014)

also ich fahre auch viel trails auch sehr technischschwere mit sprünge und gaps bis 2 meter höhe und höher (3meter leider noch nicht mit dem stereo)alles überhaupt kein problem für ein stereo !


----------



## Vincy (19. Juni 2014)

Er hat im Gegensatz zu dir ein Stereo 29. Da hat man generell wegen den 29" Räder weniger Freiraum. Die Belastungen sind da auch größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (19. Juni 2014)

Ach was das geht mit nem 29er genau so gut mit dem war ich auch schon öfter mal im bikepark zum runter rumpeln


----------



## 1PocketRocket (19. Juni 2014)

@chrimi24 
habe bei meinem 27,5er Stereo auf 2fach umgerüstet, Standard 24/38 XT Kurbel gekauft, Umwerfer und Anschläge neu justiert, Zug wieder befestigt, losgefahren. 
Alles keine Hexerei, ging total problemlos. Ach ja eins noch, an den SLX Schalthebeln ist auf der Unterseite ein kleiner Schalter zum  umschalten von 3 auf 2fach.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2014)

U-Scheiben als "Platzhalter" für das fehlende dritte Kettenblatt sind auch kein Problem. Man kann die Kettenblattschrauben sogar kürzen, wenn man vorsichtig ist.


----------



## Grins3katze (19. Juni 2014)

2 Meter Gap oder Sprunge  sind doch nichts Wildes… es hängt eh alles von der Landung ab. Man kann einen 2 Meter+ Drop super sanft landen wo man grad 50mm Federweg braucht und einen  80cm  hohen Sprung ins „flat“ Komplet auf den Boden Klatschen wo das ganze Hinterbau in den Knien geht nach dem das ganze Federweg ausgenutzt wurde.


----------



## LanceDD (19. Juni 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> 2 Meter Gap oder Sprunge  sind doch nichts Wildes… es hängt eh alles von der Landung ab. Man kann einen 2 Meter+ Drop super sanft landen wo man grad 50mm Federweg braucht und einen  80cm  hohen Sprung ins „flat“ Komplet auf den Boden Klatschen wo das ganze Hinterbau in den Knien geht nach dem das ganze Federweg ausgenutzt wurde.


Genauso ist das und ich ging davon aus, dass hier inmer von Sprüngen ins Flat gesprochen wird... Da erschienen mir 2 Meter+ schon echt heftig...


----------



## Grins3katze (19. Juni 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Genauso ist das und ich ging davon aus, dass hier inmer von Sprüngen ins Flat gesprochen wird... Da erschienen mir 2 Meter+ schon echt heftig...



Also ich springe nicht von 2 Meter höhe ins Flat... Maximal wäre da 1 bis 1.50 Meter... aber 80cm schlecht körperlich gefedert  ist definitiv heftiger fürs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaHo81 (20. Juni 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat einer schon mal versucht ein MarshGuard o.ä. am Hinterbau zu verwenden? Passt das?
> Danke!



Funktioniert einwandfrei, wie du an meinem sehen kannst ;-)








Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (20. Juni 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei, wie du an meinem sehen kannst ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Autsch, das Ding geht nun wirklich nicht - sorry! Das is ja'n Reiserad und kein All Mountain Bike... Taschen, Barends am Riserbar, Mushguard hinten usw.


----------



## bikerfrooody (20. Juni 2014)

Alter?!?! :O


----------



## SaHo81 (20. Juni 2014)

Naja wenn ich ne normale Tour fahre, sieht das Bike so aus . Barends habe ich andere drauf. Wollte mal welche mit Hörner testen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maschbaer (21. Juni 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei, wie du an meinem sehen kannst ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironiemodus an...
Ich habe noch ein Körbchen am Lenker.
...Ironiemodus aus.



Gruß
Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei, wie du an meinem sehen kannst ;-)


Ist aber auch kein Marshguard, sondern irgendwas anderes.

€dit: Kann man Leute eigentlich auch enteignen wegen Stilbruchs...?


----------



## twentysixrules (22. Juni 2014)

Wow, dieser Trail wird nach endlich gelieferter und montierter Reverb Stealth erst so richtig rockig...yihaaa.


----------



## daproblem (22. Juni 2014)

Tag Zusammen,
möchte nun endlich den Umwerfer verbannen und habe mir dazu folgendes Setup ausgedacht:

- e*thirteen Extended Range 42t Cog
- e*thirteen Kettenblatt Guidering (32er oder 34er)
- e*thirteen XCX Kettenführung Shimano D-Type





Habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## TrailRowdy (22. Juni 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Wir versuchen auch zur Eröffnung zu kommen, von Gießen aus ist es ja nen Katzensprung!


Wir kommen auch!!! Richtig tolle Strecke!


----------



## Grins3katze (22. Juni 2014)

Wie willst du die Kassette aufbauen? mit 16er ritzel? ohne? für mich wäre der Sprung von 15 auf 19 ein NO-GO... 13-16-19 finde ich auch grenzwertig...

11-13-*15-19*-21-24-28-32-36-42 ?

11-*13-16-19*-21-24-28-32-36-42 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenroller (23. Juni 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Tag Zusammen,
> möchte nun endlich den Umwerfer verbannen und habe mir dazu folgendes Setup ausgedacht:
> 
> - e*thirteen Extended Range 42t Cog
> ...


 
Ich habe dieses Wochenende so ein ähnliches Program hinter mich gebracht:
- AbsoluteBlack 32er Kettenblatt
- OneUp 40er + 16er Ritzel

Wenn ich die Erfahrungsberichte im Web so lese, sieht es so aus, als ob zumindest die Shimano Schaltwerke mit einem 42er Ritzel ziemlich an der Grenze sind - deswegen habe ich mich für das 40er entschieden. Zusammen mit einem 28er Kettenblatt gibt dir das fast die gleiche Übersetzung.
Meine Erfahrung nach der ersten Testfahrt: Kettenblatt & 40er Ritzel funktionieren hervorragend. Einzig das 16er (ersetzt 15er + 17er) ist mir noch zu hakelig. In Richtung 19 --> 16 --> 13 keine Probleme, in die andere ist viel Gefühl notwendig. Verstellen der Zugspannung hat keine Abhilfe gebracht.
Im Nachhinein habe ich mir gedacht, dass das 40er Ritzel von AbsoluteBlack mit dem Lockring für das 13er Ritzel vielleicht auch keine blöde Wahl gewesen wäre...


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2014)

Für das Thema gibt es einen eigenen Thread.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/


----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Wochenende so ein ähnliches Program hinter mich gebracht:
> - AbsoluteBlack 32er Kettenblatt
> - OneUp 40er + 16er Ritzel
> 
> ...




Ich hab auch lange hin und hier gerechnet und ausprobiert. Ich fahr ich schon seit 2 Monate mit General Lee 28-33-40… und bin super zufrieden. schaltet 1A und ist super unkompliziert einfach die 3 letzten Ritzel der XT Kassette damit tauschen und fertig.  

Macht super feine Übersetzung…11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-33-40

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...e-kassettenadapter-28-40z-fuer-shimano-100479


----------



## LanceDD (23. Juni 2014)

Es gibt zwar den XX1-Alternativen-Thread, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal hier rein, dass dieser General Lee durchaus auch ne Lösung für meine knackige Bergübersetzung am 29er von 24/36 wäre. Die is mir in steilen Anstiegen echt teilweise zu dick. 

Gibt es außer dem heftigen Preis irgendwelche Einwände, das Teil nicht auch mit ner 2fach Kurbel zu fahren?


----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar den XX1-Alternativen-Thread, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal hier rein, dass dieser General Lee durchaus auch ne Lösung für meine knackige Bergübersetzung am 29er von 24/36 wäre. Die is mir in steilen Anstiegen echt teilweise zu dick.
> 
> Gibt es außer dem heftigen Preis irgendwelche Einwände, das Teil nicht auch mit ner 2fach Kurbel zu fahren?



nee sollte auch funken... muss nur langkäfig Schaltwerk haben (was du sicherlich schon hast)... aber mit 24x40 kannst du richtig auf Bäume klettern... hihi


----------



## CalvinSK (23. Juni 2014)

Ich stelle mir die Kombi gerade mit einem Mountain Goat 20T Kettenblatt vorne vor...evtl. kann man dann auch auf dem Platz treten


----------



## Stollenroller (24. Juni 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar den XX1-Alternativen-Thread, aber ich schreib trotzdem mal hier rein, dass dieser General Lee durchaus auch ne Lösung für meine knackige Bergübersetzung am 29er von 24/36 wäre. Die is mir in steilen Anstiegen echt teilweise zu dick.
> 
> Gibt es außer dem heftigen Preis irgendwelche Einwände, das Teil nicht auch mit ner 2fach Kurbel zu fahren?


 
Nur noch der Hinweis, dass Absoluteblack auch so ein Ding im Angebot hat: http://absoluteblack.cc/cassette-adapter-28-40.html
Zwecks Presivergelich und so...


----------



## daproblem (24. Juni 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Wochenende so ein ähnliches Program hinter mich gebracht:
> - AbsoluteBlack 32er Kettenblatt
> - OneUp 40er + 16er Ritzel
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, hab mir das Angebot mal genauer angeschaut.

AbsoluteBlack Cassette Cog 40T + 13er Lockring (ersetzt das 11er + Abschlussring)
AbsoluteBlack 32er Kettenblatt

Preis: 145€

Wäre dann:
13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36-40

und würde in etwa so ausschauen


----------



## Grins3katze (24. Juni 2014)

--> 13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36-40

Wenn ich nur ein einzigen Ritzel 40 oder 42 genommen hätte, hätte ich mich auch für diese Lösung entschieden... nur 32x13 ist ab 35km/h schon sehr grenzwertig... um 40km/h zu fahren muss du schon eine Trittfrequenz von 117 halten... was schon super schnell ist…


PS: meine angaben sind nur für 29er Laufräder gültig... für 650B könnte man einen 34z oder 36z Kettenblatt montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Juni 2014)

Bei 650b habe ich 24/38 mit einer 11- 36er Kassette, das reicht für Mittelgebirge.


----------



## LanceDD (25. Juni 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> Bei 650b habe ich 24/38 mit einer 11- 36er Kassette, das reicht für Mittelgebirge.


Die Frage ist immer, wie steil sind die Berge, egal wo man fährt und wieviel das Gesamtpaket wiegt!? 
Bei uns in Dresden gibt's so kurze und steile Rampen, da würde ich mir halt bissl was leichteres am 29er wünschen. Und wer das Trailcenter Rabenberg kennt, weiß dass es dort teilweise auch knackig bergan geht.
Das geht zwar alles, aber wenn man gerne leichte Gänge fährt is 24/38 bei 11-36 zu dick am 29er!


----------



## 1PocketRocket (26. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen, manchmal ist es schon an der Grenze des Machbaren. Habe bei Bike-Components letztens noch ein 22er Kettenblatt gesehen, passend zur Shimano XT Kurbel. Wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang in Richtung leichtes Pedalieren


----------



## Willi777 (26. Juni 2014)

Hatte am 29er HT 38/24 bei 11-36 und war zufrieden.

Nun habe ich 36/22 bei 11-36 am Stereo, was mich erst erschreckt hatte, aber ich muss sagen, ich bin so besser bedient, denn tatsächlich konnte ich den kleinsten Gang (22/36) schon öfter gebrauchen, als früher den größten (38/11)


----------



## maschbaer (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann das Stambecco 20 Zähne von Mountaingoat empfehlen. Dieses fahre ich zusammen mit einem 36 Blatt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11838533/

Am Berg ist dann praktisch nur noch der Punkt limitierend wo es dir das Vorderrad hochlupft.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Memory (26. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig die Speichenlänge vom 650 B am Hinterrad auf der Kassettenseite.
(DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juni 2014)

Kann ich dir morgen sagen. Hab Ersatzspeichen bereit liegen.


----------



## maschbaer (27. Juni 2014)

Memory schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig die Speichenlänge vom 650 B am Hinterrad auf der Kassettenseite.
> (DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim)



Schließe mich der Frage an, allerding für 29" Räder:

DT CSW All Mountain 2.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim

Gruß Masch


----------



## Memory (27. Juni 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kann ich dir morgen sagen. Hab Ersatzspeichen bereit liegen.



Sind den alle Speichen bei diesem LR System gleich lang?


----------



## CalvinSK (27. Juni 2014)

Glaube nicht, Antriebsseite sollte abweichen.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juni 2014)

Sind 1-2mm Unterschied.
Ich hatte antriebsseitig schon ziemlich früh einen Speichenbruch wegen Astkontakts und musste daher eine Speiche tauschen. Ich habe mir dann einen kompletten Satz DT Competition 284mm DD straightpull sw zugelegt und habe bisher diese eine Speiche gebraucht.


----------



## grosser (27. Juni 2014)

Das 29er Cube Stereo hat sich wacker am Gardasee geschlagen!


----------



## maschbaer (27. Juni 2014)

Kann jemand hier den Speichenrechner von DT Swiss bedienen?
http://spokes-calculator.dtswiss.com/Calculator.aspx


----------



## Bike2011 (30. Juni 2014)

Frage an die Umwerfer-Experten/ Stereo 160 Race aus 2013:

Hi zusammen,

ich stell mich wohl schon wieder dämlich an und hab gestern den Sonntag Abend schon mit schwarzen Fingern in der "Werkstatt" verbracht.
Habe das 42er Kettenblatt rausgenommen und durch einen Raceface Bashguard(chen) ersetzt.

Schräubchen am Schalthebel von 3-fach auf 2-fach umgestellt. Soweit so gut.

Der 3-fach Umwerfer sah unverändert ziemlich besch. aus weil soviel Platz ist zwischen ihm und dem Bashguard/dem mittleren Kettenblatt (32er, original). Die Übersetzung möchte ich beibehalten, also das 32er soll bleiben.

Frage: Krieg ich das eingestellt dass der 3 fach umwerfer tiefer hängt und dennoch alle gänge ohne zu schleifen funktionieren oder soll ich auf einen 2-fach-Umwerfer wechseln? Geht's mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer dann besser?

Im Voraus vielen Dank an einen Helfer!


----------



## grosser (30. Juni 2014)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Frage an die Umwerfer-Experten/ Stereo 160 Race aus 2013:
> 
> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ...



Den Umbau habe ich auch so vorgenommen und den 3-fach Umwerfer belassen und es funktioniert.


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Juni 2014)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Frage an die Umwerfer-Experten/ Stereo 160 Race aus 2013:
> 
> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ...



Hab auch den 3 fach Umwerfer beibehalten und tiefer gestellt... kann auch alle Gänge ohne schleifen benutzen... Einstellung hat schon 3-4 Minuten gebraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike2011 (30. Juni 2014)

@grosser und Grins3katze: Danke, ok, dann liegts an mir... Danke!


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2014)

Muss wohl. Auch bei mir funzt die Kombination aus 2/3fach-Umwerfer, umgebauter 3fach-Kurbel auf 2fach (24-38) und Raceface Bashguard.


----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2014)

Bescheidene Frage: Warum tut ihr sowas ?. Laßt doch das große Kettenblatt drauf und freut euch der größeren Gänge, wenns halt doch mal in der Ebene über Asphalt/Forstautobahn geht. Ich versteh diesen 2fach Hype nicht. Die paar Gramm Gewicht....fürs CC Bike okay, aber am Enduro????!!!! Also ich bleib bei dreifach...
Sorry, mußte ich einfach mal loswerden.

Gruß: Volker


----------



## Bike2011 (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Volker,

habs auch lang net verstanden.
Jetzt ist die Antwort in meinem Fall relativ simpel: ich mach verhàltnismässig viele chaostouren bei denen ich das bike irgendwann tragen muss (ritzel im genick), über baumstämme drüber (ohne 42er 2 cm mehr bodenfreiheit) oder felsen (wüstes geräusch wenn die zacken über den stein kratzen).


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2014)

Hinzu kommt noch, dass bei 3fach so viele Übersetzungen doppelt vorkommen, dass man es sich auch gut und gerne sparen kann, wenn man die "schrägen" Gangkombinationen auch noch rausrechnet. 2fach ist für mich eindeutig harmonischer und praktischer.


----------



## LanceDD (30. Juni 2014)

Genauso ist das und daher verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, warum z. B. am 2014er Super HPC 140 ne 3fach XTR Kurbel verbaut ist???!!!


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2014)

Muss wohl aus dem Lager raus, der alte Kram. 
Von 3fach auf 2fach ist sicherlich einfacher umzurüsten als anders rum.


----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2014)

Hm, okay. Mit der Bodenfreiheit, das laß ich gelten....aber doppelte Gänge? Klar gibts die bei dreifach. Aber mir geht's dabei um die Bandbreite, und nicht darum 30 Gänge zu haben...hat sicher beides Vor und Nachteile....ich weiß auf jeden Fall auch mal nen dicken Gang zu schätzen...


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe so auch gedacht, bevor ich umgerüstet habe. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber mal die letzten drei Ritzel so anschaue, dann sind die noch ziemlich unbeleckt. Sprich, die brauche ich so gut wie nie. Bei 3fach war es ähnlich. Kette rechts kam vielleicht 2-3 Mal im Jahr vor. Und auf die paar Mal kann ich gut verzichten, wenn ich dafür einen Bashguard zum Schutz montieren kann und ein Kettenblatt weniger zum verschleißen habe. Und wie gesagt - für mich schaltet es sich sehr viel besser. Ich finde einfach schneller den gerade passenden Gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2014)

Nagut Micha. Persönliche Vorlieben zählen natürlich auch. Bin in Willingen n Stereo mit 2 fach gefahren. Paßte auch. Also auf Endurotouren vermiß ich auch kein großes KB....aber hier im Flachland brauch ichs schon....


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2014)

Jedem so, wie's ihm am besten taugt.


----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2014)

Das Bike ist bei mir ja auch noch in der Testphase. Samstag gehts erstmal aufn Rennsteig....aber nicht mit dem Stereo. Da reicht das AMS...


----------



## daproblem (1. Juli 2014)

Heute ist endlich das Packet angekommen 





E*13 42er
E*13 32er
E*13 Chain Retention

mach mich gleich an den Umbau.


----------



## Willi777 (1. Juli 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Genauso ist das und daher verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, warum z. B. am 2014er Super HPC 140 ne 3fach XTR Kurbel verbaut ist???!!!


 
zumal am ohne "super" ne prima 2-fach vdran ist....


----------



## battiwr (1. Juli 2014)

Für einen cube stereo tread ist es ziemlich langweilig geworden. Nur noch Seitenweges 2 Fach Beweihräucherung. Ich möchte euch bitten, einen xtra tread zu öffnen. Ganz ehrlich ist es mir egal was gefahren wird. Ich bleib bei 3 Fach und Versuch alles zu fahren, ob hoch oder runter. Halt der abenteuertyp. Mühelos im up o downhill bzw etappenexpress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (1. Juli 2014)

Na dann bringen wir mal bisschen Farbe ins Spiel. 
Wir waren am Samstag im Zittauer Gebirge spielen und haben bisschen rumprobiert, wie weit man tretlagerfreiheitstechnisch gehen kann. Kumpel mit 160er Fritzz und ich mit meinem 160er Stereo. Haben beide am Felsen aufgesetzt, obwohl es keine sonderlich hohe Stufe war.


War nicht schlimm und ist uns beiden auch nur am Geräusch aufgefallen, aber bisschen mehr Platz unterm Tretlager hätte schon sein können.


----------



## battiwr (2. Juli 2014)

Generell liegt das tretlager des 160 er stereo tief. Beim uphill ist vorausschauend fahren wichtig damit man nicht mit Pedalen am Stein aufsetzt.


----------



## battiwr (2. Juli 2014)

Hier ging es hoch.


----------



## battiwr (2. Juli 2014)

Pause


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2014)

Schierke?


----------



## battiwr (2. Juli 2014)

Große zeternklippe.


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Juli 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Große zeternklippe.



ohh man.... Ich hab Mega bock auf einen „stieg“ Tour… Zeterklippe war ich noch nicht… sieht auch einladen aus...bissl wie Hohnekamm

btw... bei Verblockte Trails bin ich so froh mein 42z gegen ein 32bashguard getauscht zu haben… bringt viel mehr Bodenfreiheit… Mein 42 hatte sowieso nicht mehr alle zähne...hehe


----------



## daproblem (2. Juli 2014)

So hier mal auf die schnelle ein paar aktuelle Fotos von meinem Bock:



 
Neue Bereifung, Magic Mary SG, Hans Dampf SG, Tubeless mit WTB TCS Tubeless Ventil und Stans Milch




Neue Griffe, Cube Fritzz (Notkauf nach Stutz am Monte Baldo) würde ich nicht nochmals kaufen, Alu statt Gummi am Abschluss nervt!



 
WTB TCS Tubeless Ventil im Detail




E*13 Kettenführung und E*13 32er Kettenblatt




E*13 42er Kassettenerweiterung

Schaltet wie ein Sack Nüsse, das Einstellen ist ein Krampf. 
42er Blatt schleift am Gehäuse der DT-Nabe. Spacer und 16er Ritzel sind bestellt.
Hatte mir das einfacher vorgestellt.


----------



## Hans (2. Juli 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Beim Einfedern am Hinterbau knackt mein Stereo.
> Ich habe gestern die obere Schraube am Dämpfer geschmiert (hier war bereits mechanischer Verschleiß zu sehen).
> 
> ...


Beim meinem Stereo knackt ersetzt auch

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Schrauben von der Wippe (Befestigung am Sitzrohr) demontiere ?

Die Linke wird locker, es gehen aber beide nicht raus, 


Gruß
Hans


----------



## Hans (2. Juli 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Beim meinem Stereo knackt ersetzt auch
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Schrauben von der Wippe (Befestigung am Sitzrohr) demontiere ?
> 
> ...




Hab es hinbekommen 

Für alle die es interessiert 

Linke 
Schraube lösen und mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher vorsichtig raushebeln- geht recht leicht
Dann kann man von der Linken Seite aus mit einem 5er Inbus die Rechte Schraube gegenhalten und die rechte lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ohh man.... Ich hab Mega bock auf einen „stieg“ Tour… Zeterklippe war ich noch nicht… sieht auch einladen aus...bissl wie Hohnekamm...


Und ich hab spontan Bock auf den Höllenstieg und die Steinerne Renne.


----------



## battiwr (2. Juli 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ohh man.... Ich hab Mega bock auf einen „stieg“ Tour… Zeterklippe war ich noch nicht… sieht auch einladen aus...bissl wie Hohnekamm


 
Hier auf jeden fall die Runde komplett fahren ,im Uhrzeigersinn. Trailig naufi und obi. Echt geil.


----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2014)

Zitat daproblem:........gekürzt
"Schaltet wie ein Sack Nüsse, das Einstellen ist ein Krampf.
42er Blatt schleift am Gehäuse der DT-Nabe. Spacer und 16er Ritzel sind bestellt.
Hatte mir das einfacher vorgestellt.[/QUOTE]"






Das _Oneup Ritzel_ macht es einem auch nicht leicht, mit den 42 Zähnen. Habe es aber am Ende hinbekommen. Spacer liegen bei und die Gebrauchsanweisung ist aufgelasert. Man muß die Einstellschraube für den Abstand zur Kassette von der anderen Seite reinschrauben oder ne längere von der normalen Seite einbauen. Schaltet bei mir sehr gut. Vorn ist ein 32er Absolute Black eingebaut, mit C-Guuide Führung. Das reicht für Alles und ist leicht. Die Übersetzung reicht mir locker aus. Mit 32-11 ist man auch auf der Strasse schon flott unterwegs. Meine Kette blieb auch auf den Harzer Wurzelwegenj und im Bikepark immer druff. Die Bodenfreiheit vorne taugt jetzt richtig für Bäume überqueren und verblocktes Gelände.


----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Duffitz (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Nach längerem Mitlesen möchte ich auch ein bisschen mitreden.

Im März hab ich mir das 2013er Stereo 160 Race gegönnt. Nach drei Monate waren die ersten Bremsbeläge runter und die Talas futsch. Die Gabel hat von einen Tag auf den anderen angefangen ein lautes, saftig schmatzendes Geräusch von sich zu geben. Nach 14 Tagen war sie von Toxo mit neuer Kartusche schon wieder zurück.





Das ist mein Schatz. Viel verändert habe ich noch nicht. Eine Kindshock Dropzone als Sattelstütze und einem Bashguard statt dem dritten Kettenblatt.
Demnächst werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Tune-naben ausgestattet und XT-Bremsen kommen dran wenn sich mit den neuen KoolStop-Bremsbelägen das zwitschern nicht verringert.

Es war hier schon mehrfach die Rede von dem Marshguard fürs Hinterrad.
Ich habe bevor ich was teures besorg erst ausprobieren wollen, ob der Schutz hinten was bringt. Dafür habe ich mit einem Aufwand von 10min und 1€ aus PP und drei Kabelbindern was zurechtgebastelt (aus Polypropylen sind z.B einfache Ringbuchordner, oder billige Tischsets). Leider hab ich bisher kein schwarzes PP gefunden


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Juli 2014)

schwarz oder Weiß... mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht...


----------



## LanceDD (4. Juli 2014)

Was soll denn dein Mushguard schützen??? 
Der Hintern wird dreckig, der Umwerfer auch, evtl der Dämpfer profitiert etwas. 

Ich würde vorschlagen - ab damit, braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## Duffitz (4. Juli 2014)

Wie ich geschrieben hab: Da hier im Forum mehrfach die Rede davon war, wollte ich- bevor ich ein teuren Marshguard kaufe- das ausprobiert haben. Ich hatte auch noch nicht die Gelegenheit den bei Nässe auszuprobieren.
Aber als ich vor ein paar Tagen noch den Hans Dampf hinten drauf hatte, hat mich das Teil davor bewart ständig Steine an den Hinterbau geschaufelt zu kriegen


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Juli 2014)

Duffitz schrieb:


> ... ständig Steine an den Hinterbau geschaufelt zu kriegen


Eigene Erfahrung oder kombinierst du dir das zurecht? Ich habe seit Anfag Dezember (also Kaufdatum) keinen einzigen Stein dort zum Liegen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2014)

Beim meinem 140er ist der Abstand vom Reifen zum Hinterbau so knapp dass eh kein Marshguard mehr reinpassen würde


----------



## Lusio (4. Juli 2014)

Ich verfolge die diskusion um einen Mushguard am Hinterbau. Ich werde mir einen einbauen. Bei meiner letzten gründlichen Reinigung meines 160er habe ich festgestelt, dass von den Steinschlägen schon die Glasfasern herausschauen, die Zwischenlösung mit Coroplast hat nicht gehalten und ist schon zerstört, also Mushguard als Steinschlag-Schutz.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Juli 2014)

Wo schauen die Glasfasern raus?


----------



## 3mo (4. Juli 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage: Wie macht ihr denn den Steuersatzeinbau? 
Die Lager trocken in den Rahmen oder mit Fett? Ich bin da etwas verunsichert wegen dem Carbon Lagersitz.
Ausserdem habe ich mal den Steuersatz zu gering angezogen, ich denke Lagerspiel ist nicht so super in dem Rahmen


----------



## djwhitecraft (5. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht das aus mit dem Buchsen bei Stereo SL 2013, mein hinterbau knackt leicht, ist nicht so schlimm. Beim AMS war es schlimmer.
Lohnt sich der Umbau der Buchsen oder soll ich noch warten?
Welche Buchsen muss ich da nehmen? Hier wurden ja einige erwähnt, passen diese auch für das SL?


----------



## maschbaer (5. Juli 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ich verfolge die diskusion um einen Mushguard am Hinterbau. Ich werde mir einen einbauen. Bei meiner letzten gründlichen Reinigung meines 160er habe ich festgestelt, dass von den Steinschlägen schon die Glasfasern herausschauen, die Zwischenlösung mit Coroplast hat nicht gehalten und ist schon zerstört, also Mushguard als Steinschlag-Schutz.



Glasfasern beim Carbonrahmen würde ich Cube reklamiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (5. Juli 2014)

3mo schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Wie macht ihr denn den Steuersatzeinbau?
> Die Lager trocken in den Rahmen oder mit Fett? Ich bin da etwas verunsichert wegen dem Carbon Lagersitz.
> Ausserdem habe ich mal den Steuersatz zu gering angezogen, ich denke Lagerspiel ist nicht so super in dem Rahmen



Ich habe normale Montagepaste genommen.


----------



## maschbaer (5. Juli 2014)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus mit dem Buchsen bei Stereo SL 2013, mein hinterbau knackt leicht, ist nicht so schlimm. Beim AMS war es schlimmer.
> Lohnt sich der Umbau der Buchsen oder soll ich noch warten?
> Welche Buchsen muss ich da nehmen? Hier wurden ja einige erwähnt, passen diese auch für das SL?



Ausbauen, Montagefett drauf, montiere, fertig


----------



## Lusio (5. Juli 2014)

Es sind Steinschläge an der Hinterbaubrücke da kannst du nichts reklamieren


----------



## battiwr (5. Juli 2014)

Der Original verbaute Hans Dampf nimmt viel steine und Dreck mit.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Juli 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Es sind Steinschläge an der Hinterbaubrücke da kannst du nichts reklamieren


Wenn Glasfasern aus dem Carbonmaterial kommen, dann schon.


----------



## crossboss (5. Juli 2014)

das würd mich auch seh verwundern


----------



## Stollenroller (5. Juli 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das _Oneup Ritzel_ macht es einem auch nicht leicht, mit den 42 Zähnen. Habe es aber am Ende hinbekommen.


Hast du das 16er von Oneup verbaut? Wenn ja, hast du es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben verbaut? Ich bin da noch nicht so recht auf 'nen grünen Zweig gekommen :-(
Danke
Christoph


----------



## LanceDD (6. Juli 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Hast du das 16er von Oneup verbaut? Wenn ja, hast du es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben verbaut? Ich bin da noch nicht so recht auf 'nen grünen Zweig gekommen :-(
> Danke
> Christoph


Was is dein Problem?
Ich möchte auch gern das 40er Ritzel haben und würde den Weg mit dem 16er, anstatt 15er/17er gehen wollen.


----------



## Stollenroller (6. Juli 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Was is dein Problem?
> Ich möchte auch gern das 40er Ritzel haben und würde den Weg mit dem 16er, anstatt 15er/17er gehen wollen.


Das Schalten 19-16-13 funktioniert problemlos in die andere Richtung, v.a. 16-19 nur wenn ich ein wenig mit dem Schalthebel spiele.
Die Nachfrage bei Oneup ergab nur den Hinweis: "Bestellen Sie doch unseren neuen RAD Schaltkäfig, dann geht's sicher besser" 
Ich habe jetzt mal den Space von zwischen 40er und Nabe und das 11er weggelassen und das 13er direkt mit einem entsprechenden Lockring festgeschraubt. Probiere ich morgen mal aus, auf dem Montageständer ging's ganz gut.


----------



## Stollenroller (6. Juli 2014)

So, erste Ausfahrt vollbracht: die Schaltung geht gut, machmal ist noch etwas Feingefühl notwendig, aber insgesamt pasts schon.
Was aber wirklich beeindruckend war, ist die Gabel. Die kam gerade von Fox zurück und hat auf Garantie ein neues Innenleben bekommen. Kein Wegsacken mehr und sehr schönes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. Juli 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Hast du das 16er von Oneup verbaut? Wenn ja, hast du es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben verbaut? Ich bin da noch nicht so recht auf 'nen grünen Zweig gekommen :-(
> Danke
> Christoph



Nein, ich habe ein original XT 16er bei Rose für 4 € gekauft. Der Schaltsprung ist minimal grösser als bei der original Übersetzzung aber vertretbar, unauffällig, gut. ALAlso 19-16-13-11 dann Lockring.


----------



## crossboss (7. Juli 2014)

Stollenroller schrieb:


> Das Schalten 19-16-13 funktioniert problemlos in die andere Richtung, v.a. 16-19 nur wenn ich ein wenig mit dem Schalthebel spiele.
> Die Nachfrage bei Oneup ergab nur den Hinweis: "Bestellen Sie doch unseren neuen RAD Schaltkäfig, dann geht's sicher besser"
> Ich habe jetzt mal den Space von zwischen 40er und Nabe und das 11er weggelassen und das 13er direkt mit einem entsprechenden Lockring festgeschraubt. Probiere ich morgen mal aus, auf dem Montageständer ging's ganz gut.




Kenn ich, beim hochschalten ist es schon eher an dieser Stelle etwas hakeliger. Ohne das 11er trittste aber verdammt schnell auf der Strasse, mir zu kurz.


----------



## Duci (7. Juli 2014)

Meins - 2014er Cube Stereo 140 SUPER HPC Race 29


----------



## Memory (7. Juli 2014)

Brauche Eure Hilfe um ab zu schätzen was mein Cube Stereo SL 160 noch wert ist.

Geändert habe ich die Schaltung, ist nun XX1 mit e13 xcx Kettenführung.
Der Vorbau ist eine Ritchey WCS 45mm.
Laufräder sind auf Tubless umgebaut (Reifen neuwertig Maxis High Roller2 und Schwalbe Magic Mary)

Das Rad hat normale Gebrauchsspuren. Es ist 13 Monate alt.

Was wäre ein realistischer Verkaufspreis?


----------



## Bike2011 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich gebe mal einen Schuss ab und sage 3.000


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juli 2014)

Bei nem Alter von 1 Jahr? Wohl eher 2.000€, so bitter das auch sein mag.


----------



## Living (10. Juli 2014)

Möchte diese Woche meinem Stereo einen neuen LRS gönnen:

DtSwiss DT350
Sapim x-Ray Messerspeichen
ZTR Arch EX
DT Swiss alu Nippel

Jemand noch eine bessere Idee im Rahmen bis 500€?

Drauf kommt hinten der Hans Dampf und Vorne die Magic Mary.


----------



## Memory (10. Juli 2014)

Danke für Eure Einschätzung.


----------



## LanceDD (10. Juli 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Möchte diese Woche meinem Stereo einen neuen LRS gönnen:
> 
> DtSwiss DT350
> Sapim x-Ray Messerspeichen
> ...


Ich hab ni wirklich viel Ahnung, aber is die Arch EX nicht ne ausgesprochene XC-Felge? Bei deiner Reifenwahl gehe ich von gröberem Einsatz aus und da kommt die sicherlich schnell an ihre Grenzen... 
Besser wäre die Flow EX! Oder Ryde Trace EN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde meinen Einsatz wie folgt beschreiben:
70% XC, AM
30% FR, EN

Die Flow ist nochmal schwerer und bei der Arch EX habe ich mit meinen 85Kg komplett noch Reserve.


----------



## CalvinSK (10. Juli 2014)

Fahre auch einmal ruppiger und meine Crest Felge hat bis jetzt auch ohne Probleme gehalten.
Wiege aber selbst mit Ausrüstung ca. 70kg.


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Möchte diese Woche meinem Stereo einen neuen LRS gönnen:
> 
> DtSwiss DT350
> Sapim x-Ray Messerspeichen
> ...



Wenn Du lieber für den Preis ne 240er DT haben willst, schau mal bei ActionSports rein.
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Living (10. Juli 2014)

? Da habe ich den Satz mit 479,- komplett kalkuliert. Die 240s ist doch viel teurer?!


----------



## Grins3katze (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir
- DT swiss 350 naben
- DT swiss comp speichen
- Flow EX felgen

gekauft für 350 euro (weihnachtsangebot) jetzt stehen die für 399: http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Laufr...-29er-350-CL-15mm-X-12-ZTR-Flow-EX--5668.html


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2014)

ich habe mir nen Satz mit 240 s und Athmosphere XL Felgen, Pro loc Alunippeln  und Sapim 1.6 gekauft, für 449 € , im Frühjahr. 1640g leicht und sehr robust, trotz Leichtgewicht in 29. Fahre damit Enduro, auch im Park, bei 100kg.
Sehr empfehlensqwert, wenn man bereit ist etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (10. Juli 2014)

Was wiegt nochmal der originale lrs in 650b bzw 29 vom Race?


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2014)

so um die 2.100g meine ich waren das + schwere Deore kassette. da kann man viel sparen. dann habe ich noch 2,4er Mountainkin/Xking 2,4 . das spart insgesamt tubless knapp  1 kg!!!


----------



## LanceDD (10. Juli 2014)

Mal meine beiden LRS:

Ryde Trace mit Rocket Ron tubeless 
VR: 1680g
HR: 1728g (inkl. XT Kassette 2060g)
Komplett: 3740g


Sun Ringle original mit Hans Dampf und DHR2
VR: 2275g
HR:  2488g (2830g)
Komplett: 5105g

Satter Unterschied von 1365g! 
Mit dem leichten LRS geht die Kiste dermaßen ab, das is schon faszinierend. Aber taugt halt nur für gemäßigtes Gelände...


----------



## Living (10. Juli 2014)

??? Dein original LRS weight nie 5kg! Der SunRingle am Stereo ist komplett bei ca. 2200g


----------



## Living (10. Juli 2014)

Ha, Mist hast mit Reifen gemessen....


----------



## battiwr (10. Juli 2014)

Wow, diese Unterschiede im Gewicht. Das sind Welten.


----------



## DeppJones (11. Juli 2014)

Ryde Trace Enduro (29er) + Sapim D-light + Alunippel + FunWorks N-light: VR: 825g HR: 935g Preis 449€
Einspeichqualität scheint einigermaßen gut zu sein (Speichenspannung/Rundlauf), das Rad hat auch nicht "geklimpert" was auf gut gesetzte Specichgen hindeutet. Nach mittlerweile 3 längeren Touren mit allen AM-typischen Belastungen, keine Abweichungen im Rundlauf etc....
allerdings sind die Speichennipel auf der Innenseite/Kopf teilweise "blank" was auf abrutschende Werkzeuge bei maschineller Einspeichung hindeutet, stört mich erstmal nicht....

Im Vergleich zu den originalen CSW3.9 (22,5mm Innenbreite) machen sich die nun 29mm Innenbreite hinsichtlich stabilerem Fahrgefühl (wegschmieren des Reifens) deutlich bemerkbar. Außerdem "fühlt" sich das ganze HR steifer an (beim Fahren) als der 28Loch CSW Laufradsatz.

Die ursprüngliche Befürchtung, dass die breiten Felgen + breite Reifen Probleme im enge Cube-Hinterbau verursachen könnten, hat sich nicht bestätigt....

Gewichtsmäßig ist vermutlich kein Vorteil gegenüber dem originalen LR-Satz, Performance aber deutlich....

By the Way: fahrfertiges Gewicht: ca. 95kg...


----------



## crossboss (11. Juli 2014)

ich musste meinen leichten LRS von Actionsports noch ordentlich nachzentrieren , war nicht so prall.....bei 440€ darf man mehr Sorgfalt erwarten.

Und ja Original hat der über 5100g gewogen. Merkste dann schon irgendwann dass das etwas schlaucht bei langen Touren.


----------



## Living (11. Juli 2014)

Mal eine andere Idee?
Nur die Felge gegen eine ZTR Arch EX wechseln und die Speichen und Naben behalten.

Wer macht so was? Der freundliche Radhändler?


----------



## CalvinSK (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Laufradsatz aus NoTubes Crest Felge, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und Tune King/Kong Naben hat vor kurzem einen Alpencross ohne Blesuren und Problemen überstanden. Satz wiegt genau 1402g in Reinform
Wiege selbst ca 65kg und hatte ca 7kg Gepäck dabei. Natürlich war es keine Flachland Transalp .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (12. Juli 2014)

So, hab im ersten Beitrag dieses treats eine genaue gewichtsangabe von 3mo gefunden. Der lrs von cube wiegt 1917g ,tada. 
Irgendwie macht es mir nichts aus ,den originalen lrs weiterzufahren. Nur wer xtra light Schläuche mit leichtreifen und anderer Kassette wechselt, hat einen wirklichen Vorteil bergauf mMn; die 600€ gehen in die urlaubskasse. 

Das es einen handlingvorteil hat, mit jedem Gramm gewichtsersparniss, weiß ich selber. Doch das ist eine Nuance am Rande. 
Für mich stellt das Rad mit geänderter bremsanlage und variostütze ein gutes Allroundtalent dar.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal überlegt, den LRS mit Flow EX Felgen aufzuwerten. Hab's dann aber schnell wieder verworfen, weil der Preis inkl. neuer Speichen in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht.


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2014)

Zumindest bei den 2014er Modelle lohnt es sich kaum noch, da dort meistens schon die neuen leichten und breiteren DT Felgen verbaut sind.
200g weniger merkt man nicht wirklich, das ist nur Kopfsache (Psychologie). 
Breitere Felgen können aber Vorteile haben, insbesondere bei tubeless.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juli 2014)

Und selbst in der Breite macht das nicht viel aus. 1mm war's glaube ich beim 2013er LRS im Vergleich zu den Flow EX, als ich das letztens mal durchgecheckt habe.


----------



## LanceDD (14. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Zumindest bei den 2014er Modelle lohnt es sich kaum noch, da dort meistens schon die neuen leichten und breiteren DT Felgen verbaut sind.
> 200g weniger merkt man nicht wirklich, das ist nur Kopfsache (Psychologie).
> Breitere Felgen können aber Vorteile haben, insbesondere bei tubeless.


Also mein SchweineRingleLRS is, wie meine Kiste selbst auch, aus 2014! Das is nix leichter geworden! Leider...


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (14. Juli 2014)

*Überlege mir ein STEREO 160 SUPER HPC Race 27.5 zu kaufen. 2013er oder 2014er Modell? Gebt mir mal ein paar Tipps. Danke*


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2014)

Tipp?

*Kaufen!*

Im Ernst - was willste denn da für Tipps haben? Ach, und schrei hier nicht so rum!!!


----------



## ekib (14. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem, die Frage war aber nicht kaufen, sondern welches Modell? Ansonsten danke.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2014)

So lange es kein Modell mit fehlerhaften Fox-Federelementen ist, kannst du dir kaufen, was du willst. Mit 2013er Modellen sieht's aber eh etwas dünn aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekib (14. Juli 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Haben sie schon!
> mein 2014er CUBE Stereo 140 Super HPC Race  hat eine XT- Kassette (kompl. XT auser Kette), Kashima-Gabel und Dämpfer und das Beste sie funktionieren wie sie sollen!



Lt. Cube Homepage ist am 2014er alles X0.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2014)

Sicher?


----------



## ekib (14. Juli 2014)

War auf das 140er bezogen. Lt. Cube Page
*STEREO 140 HPC RACE 29*


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2014)

Dann lies das Zitat oben in 1987 noch mal durch. Ich markier's für dich noch mal:


grosser schrieb:


> Haben sie schon!
> mein 2014er CUBE Stereo 140 *Super HPC* Race  hat eine XT- Kassette (kompl. XT auser Kette), Kashima-Gabel und Dämpfer und das Beste sie funktionieren wie sie sollen!


----------



## ekib (14. Juli 2014)

??? Aber egal ich will ja kein 140er kaufen sondern das 160er und wollte dazu Ratschläge ob das 2013er oder das 2014er.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2014)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen HPC und SuperHPC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekib (14. Juli 2014)

Ist mir bewusst.


----------



## ekib (14. Juli 2014)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> *Überlege mir ein STEREO 160 SUPER HPC Race 27.5 zu kaufen. 2013er oder 2014er Modell? Gebt mir mal ein paar Tipps. Danke*



Er will denke ich eine Kaufhilfe für das Bike. Modell 2013 oder 2014. Alles andere hatte nichts mit der Anfrage zu tun. Ich würde das 2014er nehmen. Hat schon einige Verbesserungen, aber leider kein XT Paket,  aber sonst wäre es ja perfekt.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (14. Juli 2014)

Genau erfasst. Danke


----------



## LanceDD (14. Juli 2014)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Genau erfasst. Danke


Auf zum Händler deines Vertrauens und dann deine Wunschteile anbauen lassen. 
Und wenns ums Geld geht, dann unbedingt nach Rabatt fragen!


----------



## DeppJones (15. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Zumindest bei den 2014er Modelle lohnt es sich kaum noch, da dort meistens schon die neuen leichten und breiteren DT Felgen verbaut sind.
> 200g weniger merkt man nicht wirklich, das ist nur Kopfsache (Psychologie).
> Breitere Felgen können aber Vorteile haben, insbesondere bei tubeless.



Ja, leider sind (zumindest bei mir im HPC Race 29er) nur 28Loch Felgen verbaut (v und h) bei >80kg Nackt-Gewicht werden dann die 29er Laufräder doch ziemlich weich. Jedenfalls sind die 32Loch zumindest hinten DEUTLICH steifer. sicherlich auch ein Resultat der breiten Felgen aber 32 Speichen sind halt doch ein deutlicher Unterschied gegenüber 28. Das Ganze ohne Mehrgewicht bzw. sogar etwas leichter. Vom Performance-Gewinn durch die breiteren Felgen (29 statt 22,5 innen) ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## SaHo81 (16. Juli 2014)

Habe die 2013er Version. Das Bike ist keine 6 Monate alt... Die Gabel war schon beim Fox Service weil der Climb Modus hinüber war und der Dämpfer war bereits schon 2 mal dort. 1 mal weil er zwischen den 3 Modis keine Unterschiede gemacht hat... Beim zweiten mal weil ich den Climb Modus wie einen Lockout haben wollte, also ein Customer Setup. Also ganz ehrlich, da die 2014er Gabel und Dämpfer verbaut sind beim 2014er Stereo. Würde ich zur 2014er Version raten. An den Bikes unterscheiden sich ja nur Farbe, Parts und der Preis. Geometrie des High Performance Rahmens ist ja identisch ;-).


----------



## LanceDD (16. Juli 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Habe die 2013er Version. Das Bike ist keine 6 Monate alt... Die Gabel war schon beim Fox Service weil der Climb Modus hinüber war und der Dämpfer war bereits schon 2 mal dort. 1 mal weil er zwischen den 3 Modis keine Unterschiede gemacht hat... Beim zweiten mal weil ich den Climb Modus wie einen Lockout haben wollte, also ein Customer Setup. Also ganz ehrlich, da die 2014er Gabel und Dämpfer verbaut sind beim 2014er Stereo. Würde ich zur 2014er Version raten. An den Bikes unterscheiden sich ja nur Farbe, Parts und der Preis. Geometrie des High Performance Rahmens ist ja identisch ;-).


Musstest du für die Services bei Fox was bezahlen? 
Hätte auch gern der Climb Modus im Dämpfer fast wie einen Lockout!


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2014)

Ist kostenpflichtig und kostet bei Toxo/Fox ca 60€. Beim kpl Dämpferservice ist es dann etwas billiger.


----------



## SaHo81 (16. Juli 2014)

Hab glaube ich 55€ gezahlt für den Customer Setup. Hat sich aber gelohnt. Ist im Climb Modus fast Steif wie nen Lockout. Man muss aber dennoch ordentlich Luft reinpumpen ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (20. Juli 2014)

So Leute, jetzt ist es endlich soweit.......

Mein Stereo SHPC 2013 ist fertig umgerüstet

2-fach XT Kurbeln 24/38
RS Sattelstütze mit 150mm travel
XT Scheibenbremse mit Sintermetalbelägen / Bremscheiben waren schon XT
I-spec trigger
C Guide
LRS auf schlauchlos umgerüstet
FOX Evo 2013, jetzt mit Talas 5 und Dämpferseite mit Factory Innenleben

Durch den kostenlosen Umbau der Gabel ( mein Dank an TOXO ) hat das Bike wohl am meisten profitiert, sehr gutes Ansprechen schon auf kleinste Bodenunebenheiten und kein Absacken mehr bei Stufen.
Die XT Bremse ist um Welten besser als die Formula, läßt sich fein dosieren, kein Fading mehr und muss nicht zwei mal im Monat entlüftet werden. Außerdem ist man die agressive Bremsflüssigkeit los!
Über die Vorzüge von Schlauchlossystemen brauche ich hier nichts zu sagen, außer das ich seit 8 Monaten keinen Platten hatte.
2-fach Umbau war für mich optimal, da ich das große Kettenblatt eh nur spazieren gefahren bin. Ich bin nicht so der verkappte Rennradler der in der Ebene über 30 km/h fahren muss.

Fazit: Das Stereo ist ein wirklich feines Gerät mit Spaß-Garantie, das auch vor ruppigem Gelände nicht kapituliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. Juli 2014)

guten morgen,

hat einer von euch schon mal das phänomen gehabt, dass der reifen hinten beim aufsetzen nach sprungen irgendwo schleift ? hab keine ahnung wo. von der kinematik her geht das eigentlich nicht. ich habe einen 2.4 trailking und tubeless hinten drauf. da ist nicht mehr ganz soviel platz dann zum rahmen.
das phanomen tritt auch erst seit dem tubelessumbau auf. vorher war nix.

ich meine, dass unten an der schwinge und oben leicht schleifspuren zu sehen sind.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Juli 2014)

Des sind die 29iger Laufräder die verwinden sich mehr bzw der Hinterbau der flext. Würde ich zumindest mal behaupten 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Juli 2014)

wenn ein 29er hätte )

nein 650 b. gut hatte ich vor tubeless auch nicht


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Juli 2014)

Okay den ist es eventl wirklich der hinterbau

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2014)

Eher durch zu niedrigen Reifenluftdruck, dadurch walkt dann der Reifen mehr.
In Verbindung schmaler Felge und breiter Reifen, verstärkt es sich auch mehr.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Juli 2014)

Oder einfach zu fette reifen?^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Juli 2014)

schaun wir mal..... 2.4 sollte ja wohl gehen. ging ja vorher auch. ohne tubeless war das kein thema. druck hab ich extra erhoht. ich schau mal die nachste tour. das tritt auch nur kurz nach dem aufsetzen auf. bei normaler fahrt nicht


----------



## Living (24. Juli 2014)

Weis jemand welche Dämpferbuchsengröße ich beim Stereo benötige? Möchte einen Monarch einbauen und weiß grade nicht welche Buchsen ich bestellen soll?

Die Länge sollte oben 30mm und unten 22,2mm sein aber welcher  Schraubendurchmesser? 10,8,6...?


----------



## andi. (24. Juli 2014)

Wurde schon eine Auflistung aller Lager im Rahmen gepostet?  

Will meine Lager selbst ersetzen, nachdem z.B. das Lager für die untere Schwinge bereits komplett verschlissen und verdreckt ist! (Kauf im Februar 2014..).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juli 2014)

ja ja die qualität der teile...... überall das gleiche. verlangen einen scheis betrag und liefern oft schrott.

ich sag nur fox und service.... mann mann mann..... mittlerweile musste bei cane creek schon 7 wochen vorher eine. termin machen..... frag ich mich... was machste wenn dein dämpfer mitten jn der saison kaputt geht ? kannst dann vergessen.

hab sowohl ein hanzz sl als auch das stereo und in regelmassigem wechsel stehen beide in der werkstatt. krieg ich das kotzen so langsam.

ich glaube das waren 8 mm. müsste ich aber nachsehen.

übrigen wenn jemand einen service für cane creek sucht... flat out suspension. sind ganz nett dort die leute


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juli 2014)

lob ich mir mein erstes mtb. 15 jahre gehalten. nix dran gemacht. garrrr nix. und nun ? ständig hast was anderes.

vergiss die 8 mm, das war beim hanzz. sorry.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Halt Saison was erwartest du? Deswegen regelmäßig nachm Winter Service und pflegen dann hat man meist die Probleme net

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Mein stumpy bj 91 mit xtr und tune läuft auch noch aber ist auch net viel dran und sieht aus wie geleckt

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Living (24. Juli 2014)

Danke, wenns keine 8mm sind bleiben nur noch 10 oder 6 mm ... Wer weis es ?


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juli 2014)

warum halt ein autodämpfer langer als einer vom rad ? konnt man ja anders bauen oder ? verhaltnis preis, leistung stimmt leider schon lange nicht mehr bei den radern meiner meinung nach.
angebot und nachfrage halt. ware ja auch nicht das problem, wenn die hersteller mehr firmen lizensieren wurden fur den service. das aber alleine schon mal 7 wochen warten musst bis uberhaupt termin bekommst, das is halt bischen deppert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Ganz einfach heb mal nen autodämpfer hoch bzw ich Bau nen stabilen Dämpfer mit 5 Kilo der nicht abstimmbar ist. Mal sehen wer sowas dann kauft 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Living (24. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal oder kann ich die Buchsen vom Fox Dämpfer nehmen?


----------



## Hans (24. Juli 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal oder kann ich die Buchsen vom Fox Dämpfer nehmen?



Ja, hat bei mir gepasst


----------



## Living (24. Juli 2014)

Super, also Fox Raus und Monarch RT3 rein! Dann spare ich schon die 20€ für die Buchsen!

Was hast du für einen rein gebaut?


----------



## Hans (24. Juli 2014)

Monarch RT 3 Modell 2014


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juli 2014)

zufrieden damit ?


----------



## Hans (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr zufrieden, und in Verbindung  mit der Pike kaum zu toppen
Wenn ich an die Originale Fox Kombie zurückdenke


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juli 2014)

is ne überlegung wert.....


----------



## Living (24. Juli 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf den neuen Monarch mit DebonAir, soll ja nochmal besser sein.


----------



## CalvinSK (25. Juli 2014)

Scheinbar bin ich gefühllos, weil ich habe noch die 2013er Fox-Kombi drauf und bin zufrieden damit. Einzige Sache ist bei der Gabel der Losbrechmoment, aber spätestens auf dem Trail ist der vergessen. Finde die beiden arbeiten sehr harmonisch zusammen, wäre auch der Grund, warum ich mir nicht nur eine Pike vorne einbauen würde, ohne den Dämpfer zu wechseln, weil ich vermuten würde, dass die Pike hier einfach deutlich (zu sensibel) sensibler arbeitet.

Ich sehe hier zumindest erst einmal keinen Grund zu tauschen, zumal es viel Geld kostet und man die Fox Dinger zu keinem vernünftigen Preis losbekommt und dafür sind sie dann doch meiner Meinung nach zu gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (25. Juli 2014)

Diese Gedanken hatte ich auch am Anfang als ich über das für und wieder einer Pike nachgedacht hatte.

Dann dachte ich mir "scheiß drauf" bestell sie einfach mal und im Extremfall verkaufe ich sie wieder mit minimalem Verlust.

Was soll ich sagen, der Unterschied ist WOW! Mich bringt niemand mehr dazu die Pike wieder aus zu bauen!

Hoffe das geht mir jetzt mit dem neuen Monarch genauso


----------



## 1PocketRocket (25. Juli 2014)

@ CalvinSK

bei mir hat es nach 4 mal einschicken endlich geklappt und meine 2013er ist nun eine 2014er, bis auf Kackschima.

Kein Losbrechmoment
Kein Absacken mehr

läuft jetzt wie Döppken


----------



## CalvinSK (25. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, mir fällt nur der Losbrechmoment auf und das auch nur im Stand. Aber meine sackt gar nicht ab...oder ich geh vielleicht zu sanft mit der Gabel um.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juli 2014)

Calvin, mir geht's da nicht anders. Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit der 2013er 34. Mich stört nur das Losbrechmoment, das nach etwas Standzeit schon ziemlich ordentlich ist.
Ich habe mir trotzdem vorgenommen, die Gabel übern Winter umrüsten zu lassen.


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Juli 2014)

Ab und zu des Rad hochkant lagern kann wunder bewirken 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (26. Juli 2014)

Das auf den Kopf bringt nur kurzzeitig einen Erfolg, wenn du 10-15 Km gefahren bist steigt das Losbrechmoment wieder.
Und wenn die Reibung in der Gabel von vornherein zu hoch ist, bekommst du das auch nicht mit Öl nicht hin.
Die 2013er Evo die bei den Stereos verbaut ist, war jetzt wirklich nicht der ganz große Wurf. Da gab es wirklich günstigeres und besseres Material.
Oder warum wurde dieses Model wohl so schnell überarbeitet?? Besimmt nicht weil es so gut wahr.

@ Al Borland
bei mir ist es egal ob das Bike einen Tag oder eine Woche gestanden hat, seit dem Umbau (Talas V / FIT Kartusche von der Factory) ist die Gabel TOP und alles war kostenlos.
Und den Spökes mit hochkant kannst du dir dann auch sparen.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2014)

Und warum wurde dann das 2014er Modell wiederum überarbeitet? Weil das Bessere des Guten Feind ist. 
Das Leben geht weiter und der technologische Fortschritt auch.
Schmierung verringert den Losbrechmoment und verbessert das Ansprechverhalten und mindert auch den Verschleiß (Buchsen, Dichtungen). Durch das Hochstellen bzw auf Kopfstellen, gelingt das Schmieröl auch zu den oberen Buchsen, im normalem Fahrbetrieb dagegen nicht.
Für den Laien mag es Spökes sein, für den Kenner aber ein Wartungs-Tipp.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juli 2014)

Und trotzdem hat es einen Grund, weshalb die aktuellen Fox-Gabeln das Kopfstellen nicht mehr nötig haben.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2014)

Klar, wenn man zu bequem dafür ist oder es gar für zu primitiv hält.
Warum nicht mehr nötig? An der Schmierung der Buchsen und Abstreifringe hat sich auch an den neuen Modellen nichts geändert.
Für die Dämpfung und Air Innenleben ist es eh belanglos, da außerhalb dem Bereich. Und der derzeitige Ist-Zustand wird auch nicht immer so bleiben.
Der Wartungs-Tipp wird auch von Rock Shox empfohlen, auch bei der aktuellen Pike. Hat nichts mit Fox zu tun. 
Ist mir letztendlich auch egal, ihr müßt ja damit fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (27. Juli 2014)

Ist denn hier noch jemand wie ich, der nur den Staub vom standrohr abwischt und ohne dämpferdeo klarkommt?
Die Gabeln haben eine dauerschmierung.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (27. Juli 2014)

Für mich ist der Übeltäter der zum schlechten Ansprechen der Gabel führte klar erkannt, das Talas IV. Seitdem es getauscht wurde gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

@Vincy  hatte vorher das Bike auch im Keller hochkant abgestellt, brauch ich jetzt aber nicht mehr. Es geht auch ohne!

@battiwr  nach dem Umbau schon 


Vielleicht lag das extem schlechte Arbeitsverhalten meiner alten Gabel daran, dass einige Faktoren zusammen kamen.

1. Fertigungstoleranzen
2. Talas IV
3. mangelnde Schmierung der Buchsen und Dichtungen

Dies alles im Zusammenspiel und du hast eine Federgabel die ihren Namen zu unrecht trägt.
Ihr hättet mal eine Probefahrt mit dem Ding machen sollen, das wahr schon Arbeitsverweigerung was dieses Teil abgeliefert hat. Aber genug der Meckerei, jetzt bin ich absolut zufrieden und will auch keine Pike mehr.


----------



## Vincy (27. Juli 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Die Gabeln haben eine dauerschmierung.


 
Das war früher bei den Modellen mit offenen Ölbad (nicht mit Open Cartridge verwechseln!). 

Ich hatte selber die 2013er Fox, aber gleich durch die Pike ersetzt.
Warum soll ich mich damit rumärgern, wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juli 2014)

Ähm jede gabel braucht des ab und zu und bitte nicht auf den kopf sonst entlüftet die bremse in Richtung bremssattel. Mit dem Vorderrad aufgehangen ist optimal über Nacht. Einfach damit sich die schaumringe mal wieder mit Öl vollsaugen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (28. Juli 2014)

Die Schaumringe, die die Holme schmieren?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2014)

Jup 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2014)

welche einbaulänge brauch ich denn beim stereo 650 für den monarch rt 3 debon dämpfer ?


----------



## Lusio (30. Juli 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> welche einbaulänge brauch ich denn beim stereo 650 für den monarch rt 3 debon dämpfer ?


Findest du bei Cube
"Dämpfer Fox Float CTD Adjust BoostValve, *216x64mm,* Climb/Trail/Descend mode, Trail mode adjustable, Kashima coated, LV air canister"


----------



## stromb6 (30. Juli 2014)

Bergauf gefällt mir das Cube besser, bergab fährt sich das Radon besser (liegt zum Großteil an der Pike). 
Die Unterschiede zwischen den Bikes sind jedoch minimal. 
Gewicht: Cube 12.0 kg --- Radon 12,6 kg
Größter Unterschied ist der Preis!!!!


----------



## 1PocketRocket (31. Juli 2014)

Beide sehr schön, hatte vorher auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Radon zu kaufen, bin dann aber doch bei Würfel gelandet.

Was hast du denn auf dem Cube für einen leuchtenden Sattel drauf?


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2014)

Der Sattel ist ein Fizik Gobi.


----------



## CalvinSK (31. Juli 2014)

@stromb6 : Welche Rahmengröße hast du bei Cube und welche bei dem Radon?

Finde es schon sehr interessant, dass das Radon deutlich flacher baut, je größer die Sattelstütze aus dem Rahmen ragt. Da wundert es mich eigentlich nicht, dass das Cube hier etwas besser bergauf gehen soll.

Danke für den kurzen Vergleich! Ich denke, dass ich hier nicht nur von mir spreche, wenn ich sage, dass viele zwischen den beiden überlegt haben. Ich finde es zumindest sehr interessant.


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2014)

Das Stereo ist RH 20". Beim Stereo ist das Oberrohr deutlich kürzer und auch höher. Das Sitzrohr auch etwas steiler.
Stereo 20": Obl 598mm bzw SH 515mm
Slide 20": Obl 614mm bzw SH 485mm, ÜH 771mm
Slide 18": Obl 593mm bzw SH 460mm, ÜH 762mm


----------



## 1PocketRocket (31. Juli 2014)

Danke, ich glaube der kommt bei mir auf den Weihnachtswunschzettel



Bei der Geometrie ist der Reach beim Cube kürzer, dadurch rückt der Schwerpunkt, und natürlich auch wegen der steileren Sattelstütze, näher an das Tretlager. Dadurch ist das Kletterverhalten des Cube etwas besser als das des Radon. Aber bergab kehrt sich das natürlich wieder um.
Wenn ich nicht schon das Stereo hätte und man mich vor die Wahl stellen würde ....
könnte ich mich wohl nicht entscheiden.....


----------



## maschbaer (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand an seinem Stereo SHPC 140 SL (mit Carbon Hinterbau) auch so Probleme mit der Bremse?
Ich bekomme diese nicht schleifrei eingestellt. Bremsscheibe habe ich bereits getauscht und Händler haben sich schon dran probiert.
Der letzte meinte, dass der Postmount der Bremsaufnahme außerhalb der Toleranz sei. Insgesamt müsste die gasamte Aufnahme etwas mehr in Richtung Bremsscheibe sitzen.

Wie reklamiere ich dies am besten?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2014)

Mit Passscheiben unter der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (31. Juli 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mit Passscheiben unter der Bremsscheibe.



Gibt es Passcheiben für Centerlock Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2014)

Is'n Argument... 
Irgendwo habe ich sowas aber schon mal gesehen, möchte ich meinen. Ich begeb mich mal auf die Suche...


----------



## 1PocketRocket (31. Juli 2014)

Von Magura gibt es sowas , meine ich mal gesehen zu haben

oder

Es gibt Adapter zum umrüsten von Centerlock auf 6 Loch Befestigung, bei denen kanst du dann die Bremsscheibe mit Unterlegscheiben in den richtigen Abstand bringen.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2014)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Könnte sogar sein, dass durch Toleranzen gar keine Passscheiben nötig sind.


----------



## DaKing (1. August 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand an seinem Stereo SHPC 140 SL (mit Carbon Hinterbau) auch so Probleme mit der Bremse?



An meinem 2014er SHPC 140 Race 29 und 180er Centerlock Disc ist die Hinterradbremse nach nun ca. 22k Tiefenmetern bisher völlig unproblematisch.


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

Das neue 2015er Alu Stereo*.*
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-cube-stereo-140-275-und-fritzz-180-275/

*Cube Stereo HPA 140 27,5" *
7 Modelle ab 2100€
Es wird dies auch als Carbon als kpl neues Modell geben.

140mm Federweg, 27,5″ Laufräder und ein 1800g leichter Carbon Rahmen. Das sind die Eckdaten des Topmodells des neuen Stereo 140 27,5 mit C68 Rahmen.


----------



## Grins3katze (1. August 2014)

gelöscht weil off topic


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

Dafür gibt es eigene Threads (Fritzz bzw Cube 2015). Wird sonst hier zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Grins3katze (1. August 2014)

Hallo Liebe Stereo Fahrer,

An meinem Stereo nerven die Schalt- Zügen/Hüllen… schon halbes Jahr um und der Schaltwerk wird sau schwer nur weil sich Dreck in der Leitung sammelt. Je mehr man im Schlamm und Nässe fährt desto schlimmer wird es… Die innenverlegte Züge bringen da überhaupt kein Vorteil… da die Verbindung stücke anfällig für den Dreck sind…

Ich überlege grad einfach das Loch im Rahmen etwas zu vergrößern das ich die Außenhüllen komplett von vorne bis hinten durchziehen kann… hat jemand schon was ähnliches probiert? 

LG - Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

Das ist keine gute Idee, da dann die Schaltzüge im Innern herumklappern. 
Evtl an den Eingängen mit Silikon abdichten und/oder Goretex-Schaltzüge verwenden.


----------



## Grins3katze (1. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist keine gute Idee, da dann die Schaltzüge im Innern herumklappern.
> .



genau davon habe ich Angst...es klappert so schon genug…


----------



## steffenbecki (1. August 2014)

hi leute,

bin ich zu doof zum suchen oder kann es sein, dass der monarch rt 3 in 216 x 63 fürs stereo grad net lieferbar ist ?

hab mir gerade eine pike dual bestellt und such jetzt den dämpfer dazu.

hat jemand die kombi im rad ? also hinten noch den fox und vorne die rs ?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. August 2014)

Den Monarch wirst du momentan schwer finden, überall ausverkauft....


----------



## steffenbecki (1. August 2014)

kacke....


----------



## Al_Borland (1. August 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Stereo Fahrer,
> 
> An meinem Stereo nerven die Schalt- Zügen/Hüllen… schon halbes Jahr um und der Schaltwerk wird sau schwer nur weil sich Dreck in der Leitung sammelt. Je mehr man im Schlamm und Nässe fährt desto schlimmer wird es… Die innenverlegte Züge bringen da überhaupt kein Vorteil… da die Verbindung stücke anfällig für den Dreck sind…
> 
> ...


Bringt auch was, die Züge mit Shimano Special Grease zu behandeln, bevor man sie durch die Hülle zieht. Das Zeug ist zwar affenartig teuer, aber es hilft tatsächlich. Die Züge sind sehr viel länger leichtgängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (2. August 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Shimano Special Grease



Lol, ich lach mich weg...nimm normales Fett und alles ist gut. Ich spüle meine Hüllen vor dem Einbau immer mit Teflonspray durch. Dann die Züge durch, die Enden natürlich abdichten...


----------



## Grins3katze (2. August 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Lol, ich lach mich weg...nimm normales Fett und alles ist gut. Ich spüle meine Hüllen vor dem Einbau immer mit Teflonspray durch. Dann die Züge durch, die Enden natürlich abdichten...



Ändert trotzdem nicht an der ganze Sache… Außenhülle Verbindungstücke sind anfällig… hab doch kein bock 2-mal im Jahr die Zügen zu demontieren um nach zu fetten… ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahre mit dem Stereo… und schnell werden die Gänge schwergängig…


----------



## Grins3katze (2. August 2014)

Mein letzte Stereo tour : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69951


----------



## Cuberia (2. August 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ändert trotzdem nicht an der ganze Sache… Außenhülle Verbindungstücke sind anfällig


Nein, ist klar. Die Hüllen an den Durchführungen mit Silikon abdichten, vielleicht schon eher. Dann sollte doch Ruhe sein.


----------



## Hans (2. August 2014)

Oder einfach Shimano SP 41 Außenhülle , die sind gefettet und die passenden gedichteten Endkappen dazu.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. August 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Lol, ich lach mich weg...nimm normales Fett und alles ist gut. Ich spüle meine Hüllen vor dem Einbau immer mit Teflonspray durch. Dann die Züge durch, die Enden natürlich abdichten...


Fett lässt den Liner aufquellen. Aber lach dich nur weg...


----------



## 1PocketRocket (2. August 2014)

Da ja der kluge Mann vorbaut oder frei nach dem Motto 'Praktisch denken, Särge schenken'. Habe ich für die dunkle Jahreszeit eine erfrischend

illegale Frontlampe zugelegt

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-high-power-mini-led-lampe-140013/wg_id-304



 10%		 100%so klein, aber sauhell	 Akku    Größenvergleich


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (3. August 2014)

Habe ich für das Stereo 2014 HPC 27,5 Race entschieden. Hoffe das es nächste Woche bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2014)

+


----------



## Living (6. August 2014)

Neues Spielzeug für mein Stereo ist da *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (7. August 2014)

Na ich bin ja gespannt, ob das Teil im Stereo funktioniert... Denn die Hersteller lassen doch ihre Dämpfer speziell auf ihre Hinterbauten konfigurieren... (Tune)


----------



## LanceDD (7. August 2014)

.


----------



## Hans (7. August 2014)

Genau der funktioniert bei mir schon die ganze Saison


----------



## Cuberia (7. August 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Genau der funktioniert bei mir schon die ganze Saison


...und was kanner besser als der originale Fox?


----------



## 1PocketRocket (7. August 2014)

Das interessiert mich jetzt aber auch!!


----------



## Living (7. August 2014)

Ist Schluckfreudiger ;-)
Müsst mal die Details auf RS lesen und euch das Intro bei Youtube anschauen.


----------



## Hans (7. August 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> ...und was kanner besser als der originale Fox?




Da ich mein Cube kurz nach Kauf zerlegt habe, und nach meinen Wünschen selbst aufgebaut habe, ist ein direkter Vergleich schwierig.
Und nach meinen Wünschen heißt RS Federelemente und nicht Fox.
Geplant war eigentlich noch ein eLord Helmchen Tuning, das ich aber dann nicht gemacht habe, da es sehr gut funktionier, vor allem ein sehr linearer Federweg.
Im Gegensatz zum Wechsel der Fox 34 auf Pike SA, da ist eine Welt dazwischen, ist der Wechsel des Dämpfers kein so großer Unterschied

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Cuberia (7. August 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Wechsel der Fox 34 auf Pike SA, da ist eine Welt dazwischen


...also ich bin nach 500 km ganz zufrieden mit der Fox 34 im Stereo...hab vielleicht Glück gehabt... oder ihr Pech mit der Fox...


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2014)

Das sagen die meisten, solange die keine Pike zum Vergleich gefahren sind. Erstrecht mit einer 2013er Fox 34 Evo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (7. August 2014)

Wie reagiert der Monarch im wiegetritt? Weniger wippend?


----------



## Cuberia (7. August 2014)

> Das sagen die meisten, solange die keine Pike zum Vergleich gefahren sind. Erstrecht mit einer 2013er Fox 34 Evo.


Okay, die Pike ist sicher ne gute Gabel. Aber was soll ich sagen. Die Fox 34 2013 evo tut das was sie soll...und das nicht schlecht....


----------



## Hans (7. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Wie reagiert der Monarch im wiegetritt? Weniger wippend?



Da ist natürlich auch der Hinterbau des Rahmens mitentscheidend.
Jedenfalls fahr ich den Monarch immer offen - Wippen merk ich nichts


----------



## Hans (7. August 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> ...also ich bin nach 500 km ganz zufrieden mit der Fox 34 im Stereo...hab vielleicht Glück gehabt... oder ihr Pech mit der Fox...




Modelljahr ?


----------



## Hans (7. August 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Okay, die Pike ist sicher ne gute Gabel. Aber was soll ich sagen. Die Fox 34 2013 evo tut das was sie soll...und das nicht schlecht....



Vielleicht nicht schlecht - eine Pike ist halt super , probier's einfach mal


----------



## Cuberia (7. August 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht schlecht - eine Pike ist halt super , probier's einfach mal


Klar, ich geh morgen früh ins Lager, hol mir ne Pike raus und bau sie kurz ein.  Du hast Ideen  Aber vielleicht kann ich ja mal irgendwo eine testen...nur wiegesagt. Die Fox taugt mir wohl. Nächstes Frühjahr nach einem Jahr mal reingucken, neu schmieren....damits auch weiter flutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (7. August 2014)

Um die Lobhymnen mal zu relativieren - es gibt genug Leute hier im Forum, die nicht gerade begeistert von der Pike sind.
Das ist alles andere als DIE Gabel.


----------



## Willi777 (7. August 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich auch der Hinterbau des Rahmens mitentscheidend.
> Jedenfalls fahr ich den Monarch immer offen - Wippen merk ich nichts



Schon klar. Aber die Hinterbaugeometrie ist bei den Stereos 2013/2014 doch die gleiche. Also im Vergleich zum Fox CTD, den du original sicher auch verbaut hattest?


----------



## andi. (8. August 2014)

Kurz was anderes, weiß jemand ob man von den SUN RINGLE RADIUM die Felgenlogos/Schriftzüge entfernen kann?

Verkaufe meine Gerade, bin aber nicht zu Hause und jemand will die Info.


----------



## Hans (8. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber die Hinterbaugeometrie ist bei den Stereos 2013/2014 doch die gleiche. Also im Vergleich zum Fox CTD, den du original sicher auch verbaut hattest?



Hab oben schon geschrieben, das ich den originalen nur kurz, vielleicht zwei kleine Touren gefahren bin . Wirklich negativ, im Gegensatz zur Gabel ist mir der Dämfer nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Hans (8. August 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Um die Lobhymnen mal zu relativieren - es gibt genug Leute hier im Forum, die nicht gerade begeistert von der Pike sind.
> Das ist alles andere als DIE Gabel.




3-5 %.  .

Endurogabeln gibt es bessere, stimmt.


----------



## andi. (8. August 2014)

Ist es eigentlich normal das die Fox34 ständig schnauft beim ausfedern? Egal wie ich Zug-/druckstufe einstelle macht die Gabel neuerdings so schön schnaufende Geräusche.


----------



## Grins3katze (8. August 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Kurz was anderes, weiß jemand ob man von den SUN RINGLE RADIUM die Felgenlogos/Schriftzüge entfernen kann?
> 
> Verkaufe meine Gerade, bin aber nicht zu Hause und jemand will die Info.



geht easy mit Fön, hab ich gemacht... 10min fertig 

btw.. mein Fox 34 hat ne weile auch schnaufende Geräusche gemacht... scheint normal zu sein... insofern dass die Gabel weiterhin gut funkt.


----------



## storemaster (9. August 2014)

Hallo, ich hab jetzt mal eine Frage für die mich einige hier sicher Köpfen werden.
Beim Vergleich vom 29er 140 und dem neuen 120 ist mir aufgefallen, das sich die Ramen von der Geo nur minimalst unterscheiden und da stellte sich mir die Frage: Ob es wohl möglich wäre den 2013er Stereo 160 SHPC Rahmen auch als 120 Trailbike aufzubauen..? Zumal ja mit der Gabelabsenkung zB beim 2014er Modell ja eh 120mm drinn sind.
Leicht genug wäre der Rahmen ja auch für diesen Zweck. Nur bei der Kinematik habe ich evtl. Bedenken, was den Hinterbau betrifft. Was meint Ihr, also nur mal rein theoretisch, für den Anfang. Wäre das möglich?

Edit. Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Dämpfer weiterhin 160mm zu Verfügung stellen muss, weil traveln, wie bei einer Gabel geht ja nicht. (Weil so wie ich das verstehe, zieht er ja die 160mm aus der Geo des Hinterbaus/Wippe) Und es würde wohl der Lenkwinkel zu flach werden und die Kinematik versauen, einfach einen kürzeren Dämpfer einzubauen... Also wenn, dann quasi Trailbike mit v120/h160!?
Oder gibts da evtl. andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Willi777 (9. August 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Hab oben schon geschrieben, das ich den originalen nur kurz, vielleicht zwei kleine Touren gefahren bin . Wirklich negativ, im Gegensatz zur Gabel ist mir der Dämfer nicht aufgefallen


Will nicht nerven, aber weswegen dann der Tausch?


----------



## Living (9. August 2014)

Also der Monarch RT3 ist auf jedenfall in einer anderen Klasse wie der Standard Fox rp23 der drinne ist. Wäre jetzt das gleiche wenn du fragen würdest warum man die Fox Gabel gegen eine Pike tausch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (9. August 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich aber genau das gefragt, weil testen würde ich es auf jeden Fall erstmal, bevor ich unnötig Geld ausgebe.


----------



## CalvinSK (10. August 2014)

Für alle mit SRAM Schaltwerk an ihrem Stereo habe ich eine Kleinigkeit "entdeckt":
Hatte bei der letzten Tour einmal vermehrt Probleme mit meiner Schaltung, unsaubere Schaltvorgänge und klappern der Kette (fahre XX1). Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass ich mir das Cube Stereo Race (29") gekauft hatte und dieses komplett neu aufgebaut. Dabei musste ich mir auch ein anderes Schaltauge kaufen, da ich von Shimano auf SRAM umgestiegen bin, wofür ein anderes Schaltauge benötigt wird.
Bei meiner letzten Tour habe ich dann eben festgestellt, dass der Abstand zwischen Ritzel und oberen Leitröllchen des Schaltwerks nicht mehr stimmt. Habe auch bemerkt warum, denn der Raster des Schaltwerks ging über die Nase/Widerstand des Schaltauges hinaus. Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, es könnte an der Befestigung meines Schaltwerks liegen, jedoch stellte sich heraus, dass das wirklich alleinige Schuld des Schaltauges war.
Zuhause wieder angekommen montierte ich ein neues Schaltauge, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen erst gekauft hatte, da ich einige Alpentouren geplant hatte und hier auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass dieses Problem scheinbar von Cube erkannt wurde, denn das "neue" Schaltauge war komplett identisch, außer genau bei dieser Nase/diesem Widerstand. Dieser war deutlich massiver und größer, damit der Raster dort keine Möglichkeit mehr findet darüber hinaus zu geraten.

Interessant wie hier scheinbar im Detail bereits Probleme erkannt und korrigiert wurden.

Hatte von euch auch schon jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Willi777 (10. August 2014)

Kannst du für technische Laien ein Foto machen, evtl von beiden Schaltaugen. Ich habe ein 2014er race


----------



## CalvinSK (10. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Kannst du für technische Laien ein Foto machen, evtl von beiden Schaltaugen. Ich habe ein 2014er race



Habe leider mein altes Schaltauge bereits weggeschmissen, aber ich meine den kleines Nippel da am Ende des Schaltauges. Der war früher noch kürzer und etwas dünner und ist nun dicker und länger: http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/media_ftp_2014/ACS_Bilder_JPG/10240_0.jpg


----------



## Living (12. August 2014)

Sagt mal der Steuersatz an 2013er Stereo ist ein FSA 1 1/8 oben und 1 1/2 unten. 

Jetzt will ich nen Chris King verbauen, den gibts nur in 1 1/8 oder? Außerdem ist der dann nicht mehr integriert wie der FSA?!


----------



## CalvinSK (12. August 2014)

@Living : Chris King gibt es auch in 1 1/8 (oben) und 1 1/2 (unten), aber soweit ich weiß nur "semi-integriert" (ZS) statt dem beim Cube verwendeten "voll-integrierten" (IS) Steuersatz.


----------



## Living (12. August 2014)

Danke, heißt also unten schaut was raus..?


----------



## Living (13. August 2014)

Der DebonAir ist drinne, habe bei ca 180psi mit meinen ~84KG einen sag von etwa 25%, die Zugstufe ist 2 Klicks auf. Sollte passen, am Freitag wird getestet.


----------



## auon (13. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde_ (13. August 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Für alle mit SRAM Schaltwerk an ihrem Stereo habe ich eine Kleinigkeit "entdeckt":
> Hatte bei der letzten Tour einmal vermehrt Probleme mit meiner Schaltung, unsaubere Schaltvorgänge und klappern der Kette (fahre XX1). Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass ich mir das Cube Stereo Race (29") gekauft hatte und dieses komplett neu aufgebaut. Dabei musste ich mir auch ein anderes Schaltauge kaufen, da ich von Shimano auf SRAM umgestiegen bin, wofür ein anderes Schaltauge benötigt wird.
> Bei meiner letzten Tour habe ich dann eben festgestellt, dass der Abstand zwischen Ritzel und oberen Leitröllchen des Schaltwerks nicht mehr stimmt. Habe auch bemerkt warum, denn der Raster des Schaltwerks ging über die Nase/Widerstand des Schaltauges hinaus. Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, es könnte an der Befestigung meines Schaltwerks liegen, jedoch stellte sich heraus, dass das wirklich alleinige Schuld des Schaltauges war.
> Zuhause wieder angekommen montierte ich ein neues Schaltauge, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen erst gekauft hatte, da ich einige Alpentouren geplant hatte und hier auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass dieses Problem scheinbar von Cube erkannt wurde, denn das "neue" Schaltauge war komplett identisch, außer genau bei dieser Nase/diesem Widerstand. Dieser war deutlich massiver und größer, damit der Raster dort keine Möglichkeit mehr findet darüber hinaus zu geraten.
> ...



War bei mir genau das gleiche Problem, habe beim 2013er Stereo 160 SL auf X01 umgebaut.
Bei der ersten Tour war dann nach einem Steinfeld Schluss, Schaltwerk ist über die Nase des Schaltauges gerutscht, zum Glück ist es nicht in das Laufrad geraten.
Habe dann auch ein aktuelles Ersatzschaltauge von Cube erhalten und verbaut, seither keine Probleme.
Das SChaltauge hat eine deitlich länger ausgeführte Nase, passend zu aktuellen SRAM Schaltwerken.


----------



## maschbaer (14. August 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand an seinem Stereo SHPC 140 SL (mit Carbon Hinterbau) auch so Probleme mit der Bremse?
> Ich bekomme diese nicht schleifrei eingestellt. Bremsscheibe habe ich bereits getauscht und Händler haben sich schon dran probiert.
> Der letzte meinte, dass der Postmount der Bremsaufnahme außerhalb der Toleranz sei. Insgesamt müsste die gasamte Aufnahme etwas mehr in Richtung Bremsscheibe sitzen.
> ...



Hallo,
könnt ihr bitte mal ein Bild von eurer Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau posten. Ich bekomme die Hinterradbremse nur schleiffrei eingestellt in der im Bild gezeigten Position. Dazu habe ich bereits an der Bremse das Langloch etwas aufgefeilt und die Schraube auf den Kerndurchmesser runtergefeilt, um den nötigen Versatz zu erreichen.





Nach ein paar mal Bremsen verstellt sich dann der Sattel und rutscht in Richtung Hinterrad.

Irgendwelche Tips? Wie gesagt es handelt sich um ein SHPC.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Willi777 (14. August 2014)

Bei mir ähnlich. Musste zwar noch nix schleifen, aber der Sattel ist am Anschlag. Mit neuen Belägen wird es dann wohl nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Padde_ (14. August 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr bitte mal ein Bild von eurer Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau posten. Ich bekomme die Hinterradbremse nur schleiffrei eingestellt in der im Bild gezeigten Position. Dazu habe ich bereits an der Bremse das Langloch etwas aufgefeilt und die Schraube auf den Kerndurchmesser runtergefeilt, um den nötigen Versatz zu erreichen.
> 
> Nach ein paar mal Bremsen verstellt sich dann der Sattel und rutscht in Richtung Hinterrad.
> ...



Hallo,

in diesem Fall solltest du erst mal Probieren die Kolben deiner Bremse gleichmäßig auszurichten.
Eventuell ist auch der Kolben auf einer Seite leicht verklemmt. Die Asymetrie am Bremssattel ist hier das Problem und nicht die Bremsaufnahme.
Probier mal bei gelösten Befestigungsschrauben die Scheibe gegen den in fahrtrichtung linken Kolben zu drücken und dann am Bremshebel zu ziehen, jetzt sollte sich der gegenüberliegende Kolben nachstellen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## airri.de (17. August 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Der DebonAir ist drinne, habe bei ca 180psi mit meinen ~84KG einen sag von etwa 25%, die Zugstufe ist 2 Klicks auf. Sollte passen, am Freitag wird getestet.



Hey @Living , 

Ich würde gern von dir ehrlich wissen, ob der Dämpfer wirklich besser im Stereo funktioniert. Wenn ja, welchen Tune hast du genommen. Ich will auch gern mein 2014er Stereo darauf umrüsten.

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## Living (17. August 2014)

Tune M, Morgen wird eingestellt und am Di. 60km Test. Werde berichten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (18. August 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Tune M, Morgen wird eingestellt und am Di. 60km Test. Werde berichten ;-)


Danke


----------



## Living (18. August 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht von heute. Der RS DA ist viel sensibler, das Ansprechverhalten wesentlich besser sowie auch das Losbrechmoment. Man merkt schon das es ein Softeres Gefühl gibt. Habe ihn heute durch den bekannten DH Trail gejagt mit guten Drops und Sprüngen. Habe nochmals den sag nachgestellt bzw. 200psi drauf gegeben, bin bei 25-30%. Zugstufe zwei Klicks offen (also softer).

Würde ich ihn nochmal tauschen gegen den Fox? Ja würde ich, das Preisleistungsverhältniss ist hier spitze!


----------



## Willi777 (18. August 2014)

Wie schwer bist Du wenn du bei 200 psi 25-30% hast. Ist bei mir mit dem fox genau so, bzw 20-25

 Allerdings wiege ich 108 kg


----------



## Living (18. August 2014)

Schau etwas weiter oben, dort habe ich alle Angaben gemacht. Ca. 85Kg


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2014)

.


----------



## Living (18. August 2014)

Was heist getunter RT3 im Detail?


----------



## Living (19. August 2014)

Jemand Lust und Zeit am Do. den FlowTrail in Stromberg zu fahren?


----------



## Joerg1978 (19. August 2014)

Hallo Cube-Rider!

Bremsenfrage:

Bei meinem 2013er HPC 27,5er nerven mich die quietschenden Formulas. Die Beläge sind nach ca.600km auch runter. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: 

Komplett auf XT umbauen oder erstmal andere Bremsscheiben (Shimano? Welche passen?) + Swissstop Beläge? Die sollen ja angeblich "leiser" sein. Sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen, daher verzeiht die Noob-Fragen


----------



## daproblem (20. August 2014)

Ich hab das schon hinter mir. 
Zweiteilige Formula Scheiben verbaut und Trickstuff Beläge ausprobiert, war alles schön und gut aber immer nur von kurzer Dauer. 
Für die volle Leistungsentfaltung muss die Bremse oft entlüftet werden, für meinen Geschmack zu oft! 
Irgendwann hatte ich genug und die XT bestellt. 
Spar dir den Stress und besorg dir gleich eine.


----------



## Soldi (20. August 2014)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Rider!
> 
> Bremsenfrage:
> 
> ...


Wechsle am Besten komplett auf XT, ich hatte zuerst auch nur die Scheiben gewechselt (203/180), es war deutlich besser, aber die Formulas mussten nach einem Jahr bereits entlüftet werden und zwangen mich oft zum Schrauben. Meine Erfahrungen (vorher und nachher) kannst Du hier nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2014)

Ich hatte gleich nach dem Kauf auf XT gewechselt. Kumpel hatte sein Stereo etwas später gekauft und die RC erst mal dran gelassen. Schlechte Bremsleistung, Schleifen und Quietschen. Vor drei Wochen hat er auch auf XT gewechselt. Seit dem ist auch er glücklich.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. August 2014)

Formula solltest allgemein jährlich die Flüssigkeit wechseln da sich die bremse sonst mit der zeit selbst auflöst 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal (20. August 2014)

Würde gleich auf XT gehen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Die Formulas haben immer wieder Probleme gemacht und nach mehrmaligem Service nicht funktioniert. Scheint ein Problem dieser "Spezialserie" für Cube zu sein, bei anderen Formulas hab ich das nicht erlebt


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2014)

Nach meiner Erfahrung mit Formula bremsen.....tu Dir selbst nen Gefallen und nimm gleich die XT Brake


----------



## LanceDD (20. August 2014)

Das is ja ne ganz klare Sache pro XT... Ich kann dem nur zustimmen!


----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2014)

Selten waren wir uns alle so dermaßen einig.


----------



## daproblem (20. August 2014)

Jungs,
hat wer von euch noch diese Single Lock-On Griffe rumliegen und möchte sie loswerden?



Die Farbe der Ringe ist egal!

EDIT: hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2014)

Ich habe da welche in weiss, kannst die haben.


----------



## CalvinSK (20. August 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch welche in weiß rumliegen, einfach kurz eine PN.

Dann mal eine andere Frage, hat jemand von euch zufällig den Cube Selle Italia X1 Trail rumliegen?




Ein Kumpel findet den super, findet ihn aber nirgends. Die werden scheinbar nur auf den Rädern verbaut und das evtl. auch nur auf der 2013er Serie, wobei ich mir dabei nicht ganz sicher bin.

Wäre super, wenn hier jemand einen abzugeben hätte, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (21. August 2014)

DAs ich das noch erleben darf, 7 in Worten SIEBEN Posts in einhelliger XT Bremsen Anerkennung.
Sonst wird man immer angek.... wenn man sagt die Shimano-Stopper sind eine Sorglos-Bremse.
Habe die Dinger selbst montiert, eingestellt, Leitungen gekürzt und außerdem bin ich auch noch diese ätzende DOT Bremsflüssigkeit los.
Direkt vom ersten Tag quietschfrei, sauberer Druckpunkt, was will man mehr.


----------



## Joerg1978 (21. August 2014)

Ok ok, ihr habt mich beim Thema Bremse überzeugt 

Werde gleich den "großen Austausch" machen und auf XT umrüsten.

Wenn ich dieses Set bestelle https://www.bike-components.de/prod...h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014.html und dazu diese Bremsscheiben http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Center-Lock-fuer-XT.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=sm-rt81 sollte ich glücklich werden, korrekt?

Ist es nach Eurer Erfahrung bei einem Gewicht von ca.93kg inkl. Ausrüstung empfehlenswert gleich 200er Scheiben vorne zu fahren oder reichen die 180er?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Holzmtb (21. August 2014)

Dann klinke ich mich in der Thema Bremsen auch mal ein. 
Auch ich habe mich nach drei Jahren ärgern über Formula für die XT entschieden. Alles super!

@Joerg1978, ich habe das gleiche Set von Bike Components. Bei den Bremsscheiben musst du schauen, ob deine Laufräder wirklich 
die Centerlock Aufnahme haben. Die Formula Scheiben sind meines Erachtens eher 6-Loch. Dann solltest du auch 6-Loch Scheiben 
nehmen. Was dann evtl. noch fehlt ist ein Postmount Adapter. Hier hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der von Formula etwas anders ist.

Ich habe eine ähnliche Gewichtsklasse und fahre schon seit Jahren 203er Scheiben auf meinen Fullys. Würde es auch immer wieder so 
machen. Zumindest subjektiv hilft es.

Viel Spaß beim Umbau.
Holzmtb


----------



## CalvinSK (21. August 2014)

@Joerg1973: Wenn dich das Mehr Gewicht nicht stört, würde ich direkt die 203 holen. Reserven zu haben ist immer beruhigend

Und wie von Holzmtb erwähnt ist es wichtig noch einmal zu schauen, ob du nicht 6 Loch brauchst, statt Centerlock. Adapter dad gleiche, sicherlich klüger, da noch einmal die 5€ zu investieren und auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Soldi (21. August 2014)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Ok ok, ihr habt mich beim Thema Bremse überzeugt
> 
> Ist es nach Eurer Erfahrung bei einem Gewicht von ca.93kg inkl. Ausrüstung empfehlenswert gleich 200er Scheiben vorne zu fahren oder reichen die 180er?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!


Wenn Du schon am Schrauben bist nehm doch für unter 10€ noch nen Adapter auf 203mm mit dazu und verbaue vorne 203er (hinten im Normalfall nicht nötig und bei manchen Rahmen auch nicht frei gegeben). 
Wenn nicht jetzt. wann dann?


----------



## damianfromhell (21. August 2014)

Ansonsten bekommt man die bremse im Einzelhandel auch in nicht bedeutend teurer und kann sich beraten lassen am Objekt was man braucht 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. August 2014)

Hallo Joerg1978,
ich habe mit Ausrüstung 105 KG und komme bei der starken und hitzefesten XT locker mit 180er Scheiben , auch m Alpinen Raum klar. Größere Scheiben tun aber auch nicht weh.
Fahre übrigens wie auch einige meiner Bekannten  die XT mit Magura Storm Scheiben, weil wir diesen Sanwichkram von Shimano nicht wirklich mögen. Die Magura Storm sind zum Glück sehr leicht, günstig und etwas dicker. Die Beläge greifen darauf wie der Teufel.

Die SLX Brake würde aber sicher auch locker ausreichen!


----------



## CalvinSK (22. August 2014)

Hey zusammen,

hatte die Frage hier bereits einmal gestellt, aber vielleicht hat sich ja bei einigen von euch ein bisschen was verändert, womit mir ein bisschen mehr Auskunft gegeben werden kann. 

Fährt jemand das Cube Stereo SHPC 140 29 mit einer Pike 160 (SA/DPA)? Wie ist hier die Veränderung zur Fox 34 140 (Talas), vor allem bezüglich Einbauhöhe, Klettereigenschaften und Einlenkverhalten?

Ein Kumpel hat evtl. eine rumliegen, wodurch ich unerwartet günstig an eine käme. In erster Linie enttäuscht mich meine Fox nicht wirklich, aber hier wird so viel geschwärmt von der Pike, dass die Versuchung bei einem guten Preis doch sehr groß ist.

Was ich jedoch an der Fox so sehr schätze, ist die ausgewogene Geometrie des Rades durch die 140mm vorne und hinten, die sich auch noch für ganz steile Passagen auf 110mm reduzieren lassen. Dadurch komme ich alles hoch - bis zum Versagen der eigenen Kräfte - und alles runter - bis zum Versagen des eigenen Könnens.

Sicherlich gewinnt man durch die 160mm einiges an Sicherheit im Downhill, nur fahre ich auch gerne technische und steile Wege hoch, bei denen ich die Möglichkeit auf 110m reduzieren zu können sehr gerne genutzt habe. Durch DPA wären bei der Pike 160 - ja, es wäre eine DPA - 130 drin, aber reichen die, oder sitzt man bei der 160 dann gefühlt wie auf einem Chopper?

Wäre sehr dankbar über Erfahrungen und vielleicht auch blanken Fakten bezüglich Einbauhöhe etc.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Grins3katze (22. August 2014)

Moinsen, Ich fahr eine Pike 150 und fand die Geometrie Änderung nur sehr leicht zu spüren… Immer wieder merke ich dass, das Stereo 29 bestimmt der beste Kletterer seiner Kategorie ist… mit Absenkung dann unschlagbar… (er klettert viel besser als mein Hardtail) Ich komme auch auf sehr steile stücke ohne Absenkung (Pike150) klar. Ich war grad eine Woche in Ischgl wo ich technische aber auch super steile stück hochgefahren bin… hab es geschafft Passage bis 35% hoch zu fahren.

Eigentlich kannst nicht viel falsch machen mit der Pike… und wenn’s dir nicht gefällt kannst du sie immer noch weiter verkaufen… bestimmt ohne Verlust…

LG - Chris


----------



## Living (22. August 2014)

Habe die 150mm DPA und der EH Unterschied ist so minimal das ich nix merke, außer das die Pike 10x besser ist!


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2014)

Durch mehr Einbauhöhe, bedingt durch mehr FW, wirst deine gepriesenen Eigenschaften nicht verbessern, im Gegenteil. Verbessert nur die Abfahrteigenschaften und den Komfort. Würde da eher bei 140mm bleiben, allenfalls 150mm.
Die Einbauhöhe ist bei der Fox 34 und Pike 29 fast identisch (2mm weniger bei der Pike). 
Mußt dann die 2015er Fox 36 29er nehmen, die hat noch weniger Einbauhöhe (4mm weniger als die Pike 29).


----------



## CalvinSK (22. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mußt dann die 2015er Fox 36 29er nehmen, die hat noch weniger Einbauhöhe (4mm weniger als die Pike 29).



Wäre tatsächlich eine coole Gabel - obwohl ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, wie gut sie tatsächlich gehen soll im Vergleich zur Pike - gerade weil sie sogar 4cm absenkbar ist und eine tiefere Einbauhöhe hat, was die Benutzung einer 160 durchaus rechtfertigt. Jedoch kostet die das doppelte einer Pike 160 DPA neu (geschweige denn der gebrauchten Variante, die ich bekommen würde) und das Gewicht wird sicherlich in eine andere Region gehen, wenn die Fox 34 schon ein gutes Stück mehr wiegt...


----------



## Grins3katze (22. August 2014)

hehe zwischen ein gebrauchten Pike und eine Fox 36 2015 liegt bestimmt über 1000euro dazwischen....


----------



## maschbaer (22. August 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr bitte mal ein Bild von eurer Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau posten. Ich bekomme die Hinterradbremse nur schleiffrei eingestellt in der im Bild gezeigten Position. Dazu habe ich bereits an der Bremse das Langloch etwas aufgefeilt und die Schraube auf den Kerndurchmesser runtergefeilt, um den nötigen Versatz zu erreichen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 313598
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

Für alle die auch Probleme mit ihrer Hinterradbremse haben.

Ich habe noch ein bisschen an meiner Hinterradbremse rumgebastelt, mein Fazit: Meine Postmountaufnahme ist nicht rechtwinklig zur Radachse.

Ich habe den Bremssattel durch unterlegen von dünnen Blechen (0,1mm) soweit geneigt, dass jetzt auf beiden Seiten der Bremsscheibe ein gleichmäßiger Spalt entstanden ist. Die Bremse läuft jetzt deutlich besser und der Bremssattel verschiebt sich auch nicht mehr. Ich werde demnächst mal das Rad zum planfräsen der Bremsaufnahmen bringen.



 

Gruß
Masch


----------



## franzam (22. August 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Für alle mit SRAM Schaltwerk an ihrem Stereo habe ich eine Kleinigkeit "entdeckt":
> Hatte bei der letzten Tour einmal vermehrt Probleme mit meiner Schaltung, unsaubere Schaltvorgänge und klappern der Kette (fahre XX1). Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass ich mir das Cube Stereo Race (29") gekauft hatte und dieses komplett neu aufgebaut. Dabei musste ich mir auch ein anderes Schaltauge kaufen, da ich von Shimano auf SRAM umgestiegen bin, wofür ein anderes Schaltauge benötigt wird.
> Bei meiner letzten Tour habe ich dann eben festgestellt, dass der Abstand zwischen Ritzel und oberen Leitröllchen des Schaltwerks nicht mehr stimmt. Habe auch bemerkt warum, denn der Raster des Schaltwerks ging über die Nase/Widerstand des Schaltauges hinaus. Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, es könnte an der Befestigung meines Schaltwerks liegen, jedoch stellte sich heraus, dass das wirklich alleinige Schuld des Schaltauges war.
> Zuhause wieder angekommen montierte ich ein neues Schaltauge, dass ich mir vor einigen Wochen erst gekauft hatte, da ich einige Alpentouren geplant hatte und hier auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass dieses Problem scheinbar von Cube erkannt wurde, denn das "neue" Schaltauge war komplett identisch, außer genau bei dieser Nase/diesem Widerstand. Dieser war deutlich massiver und größer, damit der Raster dort keine Möglichkeit mehr findet darüber hinaus zu geraten.
> ...



Alter Hut,SChaltaugenprobleme gabs öfter. Habe das Problem selbst gelöst:


----------



## crossboss (23. August 2014)

ja da Problem habe ich auch neuerdings, ich teste  jetzt mal  Deinen Tipp , den Anschlag zu vergrößern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (23. August 2014)

nabend,

hat von euch schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem neuen canecreek dbinline im stereo ? sofern ich mich jetzt nicht täusche hat der nur max 150mm federweg. eibaulänge gibts aber passend.


----------



## CalvinSK (25. August 2014)

Leider nein, fahre selbst aber auch ein 29er Cube und nicht das 650B. Sieht nach einem klasse Dämpfer aus, wäre tatsächlich sehr interessant, wie der sich im Stereo macht!


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2014)

kommt erst ab september raus laut cosmic sports . sollte auch fürs stereo passen. allerdings 480 euro.

der is ja auch im neuen canyon spectral. topversion dieses rades. also bestimmt nicht schlecht. hab im hanzz einen dbair. 

sehr geiler dämpfer


----------



## LAforce (25. August 2014)

Neues Cockpit mit etwas mehr Rise montiert.


----------



## CalvinSK (25. August 2014)

Also doch Crane Creek und Fox 36 in das Stereo kloppen...sh**!


----------



## LanceDD (25. August 2014)

LAforce schrieb:


> Neues Cockpit mit etwas mehr Rise montiert.


So ähnlich fahre ich das jetzt auch, allerdings Race Face. Bringt zusammen mit nem 50er Vorbau unheimlich viel im Vergleich zum Original!


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2014)

bis auf die formula bremse net schlecht


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2014)

hey leute, bin grad bissl deppert. kann mir das mal jemand übersetzen ?

gibts denn jetzt in 160 mm oder nicht ?


----------



## deathmetal (26. August 2014)

Das bedeutet, dass der Hub des Dämpfers, zusammen mit der Hinterbauübersetzung den Federweg ausmacht. Wenn der Hub also gleich wie beim jetzigen FOX is, dann hast du auch dann noch 160mm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2014)

na fox hat 216x64, monarch und cc 216x63


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

Die Unterschiede bei der Hub-Angabe (in mm) kommen von den eigentlichen Zollmaßen (1 Zoll = 25,4mm) her, jenachdem ob man da auf- oder abrundet. 
Ein Dämpfer hat keinen Federweg, sondern ein Hub. 
Der max Federweg ergibt sich aus: Hublänge x Hebelübersetzung (Hinterbau)


----------



## daproblem (26. August 2014)

Jungs, ich bräuchte bzgl. 1x10 Umbau nochmals eure Hilfe.
Bin nämlich kurz davor den ganzen Müll in die Tonne zu werfen.
Ich hatte ein E13 42er Ritzel bestellt aber wegen Problemen mit dem Nabengehäuse und der Schaltperformance wieder zurückgesandt.
Nun wollte ich es mit einem Absolute Black 40er + 13er Abschlussring probieren. 

Läuft soweit auch gut, 
aber beim runter Schalten von 40er auf das 36er wird der Spalt zwischen Schaltwerkausleger und Ritzel so knapp, das die Kette nicht runter springen kann.

   

Was mache ich falsch?
Die B-Screw habe ich von der gegenüberliegenden Seite eingeschraubt.
Zugspannung zu groß/schwach?
Kette zu lang/kurz?

EDIT: Problem gelöst, andere B-Screw mit breiterem Kopf benutzt, jetzt gehts. 
Liegt hauptsächlich an der Konstruktion des Schaltauges, siehe Beitrag #2151


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

Das Problem hat aber nichts mit dem obengenannten Schaltauge-Problem zu tun. 
Dein Problem liegt eher an dem Shimano Schaltwerk mit den größeren Ritzeln. Da gibt es spezifische Lösungen für und auch eigene Threads.
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-oneup-components-rad-cage/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-diy-1x10-umbau.676175/


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*CUBE STEREO SHPC 140 C68 SLT*
http://enduro-mtb.com/exclusiv-das-cube-stereo-140-super-hpc-mit-c68-technology/
*


*


----------



## LanceDD (26. August 2014)

Sicher nicht schlecht, aber bestimmt auch sinnlos teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

Ist das Topmodell mit der neuen XTR Di2 2x11, kostet 6999€.
Mir gefällt es, nur nicht der Preis. Und die Di2 braucht man auch nicht unbedingt.
Mal sehn, wenn man an so ein Rahmenset kommt.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*Der Wunsch vieler Biker wurde erhört. Für 2015 gibt es eine Replica

Stereo 160 Super HPC 27.5 Action Team*
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-super-hpc-action-team-275-2015/






Leider ist der 2015er Stereo 160 Rahmen nicht überarbeitet worden und somit *nicht* für Dämpfer mit Piggyback tauglich!


----------



## CalvinSK (26. August 2014)

@steffenbecki : Auf der Cane Creek Homepage gibt es für die jeweiligen Dämpfer eine "Fit-Datenbank" in der angezeigt wird, dass der Dämpfer für das Cube Stereo SHCP 140/160 nicht passt. Anhand der Maße habe ich bei meinem 29er einmal selbst gemessen und es wird tatsächlich verdammt knapp, aufgrund des schwarzen Behälters. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, habe ich einmal eine E-Mail an Cane Creek geschrieben. Hoffentlich bekomme ich hier eine baldige Antwort und werde sie selbstverständlich für alle Interessierten hier posten.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Soldi (26. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ist das Topmodell mit der neuen XTR Di2 2x11, kostet 6999€.
> Mir gefällt es, nur nicht der Preis. Und die Di2 braucht man auch nicht unbedingt.
> Mal sehn, wenn man an so ein Rahmenset kommt.


Kann sein, dass Du unter Umständen an nem DI2-Rahmenset ganz schön basten musst um eine Schaltung mit Zug zu montieren. Ich hatte mir diesen Rennradrahmen mal näher angeschaut und wollte ihn mit ner normalen Schaltung aufbauen, da ich nix von einer elektronischen Schaltung halte (die knallt den Gang im Zweifelsfall auch rein, wenn keine Schaltgasse vorhanden ist).


Vincy schrieb:


> *Der Wunsch vieler Biker wurde erhört.*


Auch der Wunsch vieler Biker nach Shimano Bremsen wurde zum Glück erhört!


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

Der Rahmen ist aber den Bildern nach zu urteilen auch für normale Schaltungen geeignet.
Die Öffnungen kann man da gut erkennen.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-c68-slt-275-zeroblack-2015/
Muß bei mir auch nicht unbedingt der C68 Rahmen vom SLT sein, obwohl mir das Design am besten gefällt. Den wird man eh nur sehr schwer bekommen, da es vorerst die einzige Version ist.


----------



## stobimax (27. August 2014)

Hi, 
ich klinke mich hier grade mal ein... bin zugegeben nicht ganz unvorbelastet, ich arbeite im Cube Store Bayreuth und habe mir letzte Woche das Stereo Super HPC in der Action-Team-Variante als Rennmaschine für nächste Saison geordert. 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage - klar, ich muss mich quasi als Händler mit dem Bikes auskennen, aber wie ist denn eure Erfahrung so mit einer Kettenführung (Innenlagermontage) am Stereo? Freue mich über Erfahrungsberichte! 

Gruß,
Max


----------



## Bike2011 (28. August 2014)

Hi Stobimax,

mal eine Frage die mir beim Posting von Vincy kam:

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Artikel gelesen mit einem Test des Team Edition Stereo. Es war  in der Bikesport Ausgabe Sept./Okt 2014, Seite 56+57. Gegner waren Cannondale Jekyll etc.

Dort ist explizit die Rede vom Team Edition MIT einer Fox-Fernbedienung für Dämpfer und Gabel die sich, so der Wortlaut des Artikels, "die Teamfahrer gewünscht" hätten. Auch auf den Bildern war klar eine Fernbedienung zu erkennen.

Frage 1:-> Was haben die dann getestet, denn auf dem Bild von Vincy ist ja nix mit Fernbedienung zu sehen.

Frage 2:-> Nico Lau&Co fahren ja meistens nun mit Piggy. Das Team Edition kommt ohne Piggy.
				Piggy passt ja soweit ich weiss nicht beim Stereo normalerweise.
				 Also haben Lau & Co doch einen anderen Rahmen als der des Team Edition oder?

Grüße


----------



## andi. (28. August 2014)

@Living kannst du kurz nochmal durchgeben welchen Monarch du jetzt genau gekauft hast? Maße & Tune? Soweit zufrieden?

200x57, Tune M oder?


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)

@ Bike2011

Den Fox CTD und X CTD gibt es auch mit Remote
In dem Test war es dann wohl das Race Bike.
Das 2014er Race Bike des Cube Action Team ist eine Sonderversion, mit abgeänderten Rahmen (andere Umlenkhebel und Ausbuchtung im Unterrohr).











Die 2015er Team Replica ist wie die bisherige Serienversion, mit der CAT Lackierung.
Auf den Webbildern kann man da keine Änderungen am Rahmen erkennen. Dann hätte man da auch wohl den X CTD genommen.
http://www.cube.eu/ro/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-super-hpc-action-team-275-2015/


----------



## Bike2011 (28. August 2014)

@Vincy: so wirds sein.- Danke.
Kein Schnäppchen das Team Replika in dem Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)

Man ist schon in der Entwicklung und Planung des Nachfolgemodells vom Stereo 160, deswegen wurden die Serienrahmen für 2015 nicht verändert.


----------



## LanceDD (28. August 2014)

Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen mit Ausbuchtung ein Alurahmen ist? Oder doch schon Prototypen für 2016?


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)

Nein, ist da ein Carbonrahmen. Das Fritzz ist deren Aluversion.
Die Ausbuchtung ist da auch nur beim 2014er Fritzz 180, nicht beim Fritzz 160 27,5.
Die Carbon- und Alurahmen kann man einfachsten am Oberrohr (Schwalbenschwanz, der Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr) unterscheiden.
http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-andre-wagenkecht-cube-fritzz/


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)




----------



## LanceDD (28. August 2014)

Haste nochmal das Bild, wo das Unterrohr ne Aussparung hat?


----------



## Living (28. August 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> @Living kannst du kurz nochmal durchgeben welchen Monarch du jetzt genau gekauft hast? Maße & Tune? Soweit zufrieden?
> 
> 200x57, Tune M oder?



Richtig, bei Bike-Components gibts nur den M denke ich?! Könnte nur diesen Bestellen.

Nach Einsatz im Bikepark Ende letzter Woche bin ich begeistert. Ein sehr gutes Ergebnis wenn man dich Preis Leistung anschaut. Deutlich besseres Anspruchsverhalten, softer.


----------



## Bike2011 (28. August 2014)

@LanceDD


----------



## andi. (28. August 2014)

@Living das klingt alles sehr gut. Wie gut funktioniert die Plattform? Wippt der Hinterbau noch viel im geschlossenen Modus?


----------



## LanceDD (28. August 2014)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> @LanceDD


Sehr gut! 
Und sicher, dass das Carbon ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike2011 (28. August 2014)

@LanceDD 

...ich denke ja, da keine schweissnaht unten an der dämpferaufnahme. (Korrigiert mich wenn das jetzt käse is was ich schreibe).


----------



## maschbaer (28. August 2014)

stobimax schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich klinke mich hier grade mal ein... bin zugegeben nicht ganz unvorbelastet, ich arbeite im Cube Store Bayreuth und habe mir letzte Woche das Stereo Super HPC in der Action-Team-Variante als Rennmaschine für nächste Saison geordert.
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage - klar, ich muss mich quasi als Händler mit dem Bikes auskennen, aber wie ist denn eure Erfahrung so mit einer Kettenführung (Innenlagermontage) am Stereo? Freue mich über Erfahrungsberichte!
> ...



Hallo Max,
Ich habe bis jetzt keine Kettenführung gefunden die sich an ein Stereo montieren ließe. Problem ist die fehlende ISCG Aufnahme oder die Möglichkeit eine nachzurüsten.

Durch die Shadow Funktion des Shimano Schalterks ist bei mir bis jetzt kaum zum Abspringen der Kette gekommen. Nach oben begrenzt mein Bashguard und nach unten seit kurzem meine Selbstbaulösung aus einem Carbonnlech, das ich im richtigen Abstand mit an das kleine Kettenblatt montiert habe.


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Und sicher, dass das Carbon ist?



Hier, damit du es endlich glaubst.






*Achtung!* *Es ist  NICHT  die neue 2015er Team Replica, sondern ein 2014er CAT Race Bike!
Ja, es ist auch aus Carbon und es auch kein Fritzz.*


----------



## stobimax (28. August 2014)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Hi Stobimax,
> 
> mal eine Frage die mir beim Posting von Vincy kam:
> 
> ...



Hey,

die Teamfahrer haben alle einen anderen Rahmen, das stimmt. In der Teamversion ist eine viereckige "Delle" im Rahmen eingearbeitet, sodass ein Piggyback gefahren werden kann. 
Auch die Fernbedienung kann zwar integriert werden, fehlt aber standartmäßig - wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Leute die sowieso abbauen... 
Nico fährt einen kompletten Custom-Aufbau. Der Rahmen ist aber weitestgehend, bis auf die Delle, identisch; deswegen "Replica".

Meiner Meinung nach bringt der Piggyback beim Stereo nur bedingt etwas. Klar kann ein Rennfahrer den bewusst nutzen, aber ich merke persönlich, dass der "Standart"-Dämpfer exzellent auf das Rad getuned ist und gut ausreicht. 

Ich werde allerdings mal sehen, ob ein DBA mit kurzem Piggy oder ein Monarch vielleicht sogar reinpasst - müsste knapp werden... 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen! 

Gruß, Max


----------



## stobimax (28. August 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> Ich habe bis jetzt keine Kettenführung gefunden die sich an ein Stereo montieren ließe. Problem ist die fehlende ISCG Aufnahme oder die Möglichkeit eine nachzurüsten.
> 
> Durch die Shadow Funktion des Shimano Schalterks ist bei mir bis jetzt kaum zum Abspringen der Kette gekommen. Nach oben begrenzt mein Bashguard und nach unten seit kurzem meine Selbstbaulösung aus einem Carbonnlech, das ich im richtigen Abstand mit an das kleine Kettenblatt montiert habe.
> ...




Hi maschbaer, 

eine KeFü mit Innenlagermontage müsste passen... habe ich zumindest ein paar Mal gesehen. 


Gruß, 
Max


----------



## Al_Borland (28. August 2014)

Unser Vinschgau-Urlaub neigt sich so langsam dem Ende, und so stand heute das Highlight auf dem Programm: Der Goldseetrail vom Stelvio hinunter. Stereo hat prima gehalten und entsprechend Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (28. August 2014)

Oh ja, der Goldseetrail ist schon herrlich. Bin den letztes Jahr noch mit meinem Hardtail gefahren, da gab es aber einige Stellen dann, da tat mir das Material schon ziemlich leid! Würde den gerne noch einmal mit dem Cube fahren, macht sicherlich eine riesen Gaudi.

Hast du auch den Tibettrail mal ausprobiert? Ist halt noch einmal anspruchsvoller - aber deutlich kürzer - und ist auch super.

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## maschbaer (28. August 2014)

stobimax schrieb:


> Hi maschbaer,
> 
> eine KeFü mit Innenlagermontage müsste passen... habe ich zumindest ein paar Mal gesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Max,
Wenn dein Stereo außenliegende Lagerschalen ala Hollowtech II hat dann geht das. Meins hat jedenfalls keine.

Lass mich wissen falls du was passendes findest.

Gruß Masch


----------



## stobimax (28. August 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> Wenn dein Stereo außenliegende Lagerschalen ala Hollowtech II hat dann geht das. Meins hat jedenfalls keine.
> 
> Lass mich wissen falls du was passendes findest.
> ...



Die Stereos haben, zumindest in der Carbon-Version, alle GXP-Lager oder BB-Lager. Da sollte aber auch etwas zu machen sein


----------



## Living (28. August 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> @Living das klingt alles sehr gut. Wie gut funktioniert die Plattform? Wippt der Hinterbau noch viel im geschlossenen Modus?



Nope, ist dicht! Nicht so wie beim Fox, jedoch macht er beim treten keinen Mux mehr.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. August 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> ... Hast du auch den Tibettrail mal ausprobiert? Ist halt noch einmal anspruchsvoller - aber deutlich kürzer - und ist auch super.
> 
> Viel Spaß noch!


Dank dir.
Der Tibettrail stand noch auf unserem Tagesplan. Das haben wir dann aber aus zeitlichen Gründen sein gelassen. Der kommt aber irgendwann auch noch unter unsere Reifen.


----------



## maschbaer (30. August 2014)

Hallo Stereofahrer,
war neulich mit meinem Stereo am Gardasee als Ziel einer Transalp. Die Taufe in See hat es auch überstanden 

 



Und dann ging es noch auf die Bahnentour von Davos.


 

Danach war erstmal ein Satz neue Bremsbeläge nötig.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Bernie-Munich (31. August 2014)

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrung mit anderen Dämpfern für das Stereo 29er?
Beim original Fox Float CTD wippt mir der Hinterbau zu sehr (selbst in Lockout-Stellung), außerdem ist der Umstell-Hebel sehr schlecht zu erreichen (zu weit unten und unter der Flasche versteckt). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf einen Dämpfer mit Remote?
Gerade ist von Rock Shox die 2015er Monarch XX - Serie herausgekommen. Dabei auch die Größe 200x57, die für das Stereo 29er benötigt wird. Spiele mich mit dem Gedanken darauf umzurüsten, möchte aber natürlich nicht auf den hervorragenden Decent-Mode meines Fox-Dämpfers verzichten...
Bitte um Ideen, Anregungen, gerne auch "vernichtende" Kommentare  ;-)
Danke,
Bernhard


----------



## maschbaer (31. August 2014)

Bernie-Munich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Erfahrung mit anderen Dämpfern für das Stereo 29er?
> Beim original Fox Float CTD wippt mir der Hinterbau zu sehr (selbst in Lockout-Stellung), außerdem ist der Umstell-Hebel sehr schlecht zu erreichen (zu weit unten und unter der Flasche versteckt). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf einen Dämpfer mit Remote?
> Gerade ist von Rock Shox die 2015er Monarch XX - Serie herausgekommen. Dabei auch die Größe 200x57, die für das Stereo 29er benötigt wird. Spiele mich mit dem Gedanken darauf umzurüsten, möchte aber natürlich nicht auf den hervorragenden Decent-Mode meines Fox-Dämpfers verzichten...
> ...



Hallo Bernhard,

ich würde erstmal mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer probieren. In meinem Fall (92kg) fahre ich mit 15bar. Ich fahre damit im Trailmodus (mittlere Stellung) im Prinzip alles, ohne dass ich das Wippen als unangenehm empfundenmwürde.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Orby (31. August 2014)

@Bernie-Munich 
kann es nicht nachvollziehen. Ich wiege fahrfertig um die 80kg und fahre den Dämpfer mit 135psi (kannst wohl 5-10 psi abziehen, geht beim abziehen der Pumpe verloren nach meiner Erfahrung), also deutlich unter der Vorgabeempfehlung. Noch nie ein Wippen gehabt, fahre immer im Trail Modus, Downhill im Downhill - Modus und damit sogar teilweise Uphill wenn ich nicht umschalten will. Hab den Dämpfer bisher nur 1 x versehentlich gesperrt, trotzdem gut runtergekommen. Hab die Seiten verwechselt 
Und ich fahre nicht Flachland, Serfaus und Vinschgau Konfig.

@Al_Borland 
wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das Wetter so bleibt in Vinschgau, wäre ich nicht am Montag abgereist  
Aber die letzte Fahrt war die Werner Freeride Runde von St. Martin. Muss unbedingt wieder hin deswegen.

So jetzt aber eine Frage in eigener Sache:
Vom ersten Tag an (Bike neu seit dem 10.7.14), habe ich ab und an ein Knackgeräusch aus meiner Steckachse vom Vorderrad. Hab das Gefühl dass es zusammenhängt damit, wie ich das VR einsetzte. Kann es aber nicht eliminieren. In Serfaus kam es am 3. Tag auf und wurde mehr, obwohl ich das VR nicht ausgebaut habe.
Ist einfach nur etwas störend, aber vermutlich nicht tragisch, zumindest bisher nichts passiert. Steckachse richtig fetten habe ich schon probiert, nicht wirklich geholfen.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen Tipp.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Al_Borland (31. August 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> [USER=80876]@Al_Borland
> wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das Wetter so bleibt in Vinschgau, wäre ich nicht am Montag abgereist
> Aber die letzte Fahrt war die Werner Freeride Runde von St. Martin. Muss unbedingt wieder hin deswegen...[/USER]


Wir hatten bei der Anreise am Sonntag auch ärgste Befürchtungen. Aber das Wetter hätte besser nicht sein können. Dienstag war es etwas wolkenverhangen auf der Latscher Alm und eigentlich wollten wir gestern noch ne Runde Sunny Benny drehen. Aber nach dem Gewitter am Freitagabend haben wir dann entschieden, einen Tag früher abzureisen.
Das wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt! 

So, weiter im Text.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (31. August 2014)

Die allerersten 2015er - Modelle verstecken sich seit Freitag im Lager...


----------



## Al_Borland (31. August 2014)

Alu-Stereos, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich finde beiderlei sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und bin froh, 2013 zugeschlagen zu haben.


----------



## CalvinSK (31. August 2014)

Rein von der Grundsubstanz, fand auch ich Ende 2013 das beste P/L-Verhältnis. Da hatte man preislich guten Spielraum notwendige Veränderungen zu machen. Dennoch sind die neueren Jahrgänge sicherlich nicht unbedingt schlechter, haben also auch klar ihre Vorteile (Gabel, Bremse, etc.).


----------



## CalvinSK (31. August 2014)

Hätte einmal wieder eine etwas genauere Gabelfrage:

Das Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 29 hat ja folgende Maße:
Lenkwinkel: 68°
Sitzwinkel: 74,5°

Die Fox 34 Talas 140 folgende:
Einbauhöhe: 552,8mm

Hat eine Rock Shox Pike 160 folgende Maße?
Einbauhöhe: 565mm oder 571mm (habe beides gefunden --> Was stimmt denn nun?)

Würde sich dann der Lenk-/Sitzwinkel folgendermaßen verändern?
Lenkwinkel: 67,1° oder 67,4°
Sitzwinkel: 73,6° oder 73,9°

Stimmt die Rechnung erst einmal so grob?
Wenn ja, kommen mir 67,4° bzw. sogar 67,1° für ein 29er schon ziemlich flach vor, denn selbst das Specialized Enduro hat "nur" 67,5°.
Was haltet ihr davon? Tretlager würde demnach ja auch noch ein bisschen nach oben gehen (ca. 1,2cm - 1,8cm).

Stimmt die Rechnung so im Groben und wie glaubt ihr ist da so tatsächlich die Wirkung des Ganzen?

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2014)

Die Pike 29 hat bei 160mm FW 571mm Einbauhöhe.
20mm verändern die Geometrie um ca 1°. 




Stereo 140 SHPC 29er


----------



## CalvinSK (31. August 2014)

Hey, danke, so habe ich es ja auch gerechnet, nur bin ich mir über die jeweiligen Einbauhöhen nicht ganz sicher. Weißt du zufällig auch, wie viel die Fox Talas 34 140 aus 2013 hat?


----------



## DaKing (1. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Dennoch sind die neueren Jahrgänge sicherlich nicht unbedingt schlechter, haben also auch klar ihre Vorteile (Gabel, Bremse, etc.).



Die Laufräder bei den höherwertigen Stereos sind beim 2014er Jahrgang deutlich besser geworden im Vgl. zu 2013. Vor allem der CSW AM 3.9 entspricht _am Stereo _dem DT XM 1501 allerdings mit Centerlock. An den Hardtails ist unter gleichem Namen was anderes verbaut...


----------



## CalvinSK (1. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> @steffenbecki : Auf der Cane Creek Homepage gibt es für die jeweiligen Dämpfer eine "Fit-Datenbank" in der angezeigt wird, dass der Dämpfer für das Cube Stereo SHCP 140/160 nicht passt. Anhand der Maße habe ich bei meinem 29er einmal selbst gemessen und es wird tatsächlich verdammt knapp, aufgrund des schwarzen Behälters. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, habe ich einmal eine E-Mail an Cane Creek geschrieben. Hoffentlich bekomme ich hier eine baldige Antwort und werde sie selbstverständlich für alle Interessierten hier posten.



Habe parallel auch Cube geschrieben, die nun auch wieder von der Eurobike 2014 zurück sind. Leider wurde ich abermals vom Cube Support enttäuscht und habe keine wirkliche Aussage erhalten, Zitat lautet wie folgt: "Da wir das Modell mit diesem Dämpfer nicht getestet haben, geben wir dies nicht frei." Kurz und knapp, jedoch hätte man meiner Meinung nach die Antwort auch etwas genauer ausführen können, da ich auch genaue Maße des Dämpfers mitgegeben hatte, mit denen der Tech-Support sicherlich noch einmal etwas mehr anfangen kann als ich.

Von Cane Creek fehlt noch immer jede Antwort. Würde ja gerne anrufen aber irgendwie ist mir das nach USA etwas zu doof, außerdem haben die dann auch noch ca. 5h Zeitversetzung.

Irgendwie alles leider nicht so einfach, und es ist halt wirklich ziemlich knapp mit dem Dämpfer, als dass man es einfach mal auf gut Glück versucht, weil es doch recht wahrscheinlich klappen würde.

Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline rumliegen und kann es testen?


----------



## CalvinSK (1. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Pike 29 hat bei 160mm FW 571mm Einbauhöhe.
> 20mm verändern die Geometrie um ca 1°.



@Vincy : Kennst du auch die genaue Einbauhöhe von der Fox 34 Talas 140, die im Cube Stereo von 2013 verbaut ist, oder stimmt meine Angabe, die ich irgendwo in den Tiefen des Internets gefunden habe bereits?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. September 2014)

Wer suchet, der findet auch!
Wird mir hier langsam zu blöd, mich immer wieder zu wiederholen.


----------



## CalvinSK (1. September 2014)

Sorry für's zuspammen, habe aber folgendes im Cane Creek Forum entdeckt:
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/cube-stereo-2014

Fazit:
Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline in das Cube Stereo 140/160 mit den Offset Bushings, viel Drehmoment bei den Schrauben und Montagepaste an den Kontaktstellen, damit es sich nicht wieder verschiebt. Andere Lösungen hatten etwas mit feilen/schleifen zu tun. Demnach wurde es con Cane Creek auch als "NO FIT" klassifiziert --> Schade


----------



## stobimax (1. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Sorry für's zuspammen, habe aber folgendes im Cane Creek Forum entdeckt:
> https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/cube-stereo-2014
> 
> Fazit:
> Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline in das Cube Stereo 140/160 mit den Offset Bushings, viel Drehmoment bei den Schrauben und Montagepaste an den Kontaktstellen, damit es sich nicht wieder verschiebt. Andere Lösungen hatten etwas mit feilen/schleifen zu tun. Demnach wurde es con Cane Creek auch als "NO FIT" klassifiziert --> Schade




Der Inline passt leider nicht ins Stereo! Die Offset-Buchsen verschieben sich konstruktionsbedingt quasi immer minimal, ausserdem beeinflussen sie (zwar gering, aber dennoch) die Federkennlinie. Viel Drehmoment ist definitiv nicht angebracht! 

Ich kann gerne mal eins unserer Testräder vermessen und den "Platz" für einen eventuellen anderen Dämpfer schätzen. Müsste noch irgendwo ein oder zwei Dämpfer in der Länge haben...


----------



## auon (2. September 2014)

Bernie-Munich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Erfahrung mit anderen Dämpfern für das Stereo 29er?
> Beim original Fox Float CTD wippt mir der Hinterbau zu sehr (selbst in Lockout-Stellung), außerdem ist der Umstell-Hebel sehr schlecht zu erreichen (zu weit unten und unter der Flasche versteckt). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf einen Dämpfer mit Remote?
> Gerade ist von Rock Shox die 2015er Monarch XX - Serie herausgekommen. Dabei auch die Größe 200x57, die für das Stereo 29er benötigt wird. Spiele mich mit dem Gedanken darauf umzurüsten, möchte aber natürlich nicht auf den hervorragenden Decent-Mode meines Fox-Dämpfers verzichten...
> ...


 
ich hab den Monarch xx drinnen, hab mir den originalen sogar umtunen lassen, war dann besser aber das hinfingern zum Hebel .... hatte dann beide im Wechsel, drinn ist jetzt der xx

hast du den 2015er xx schon im Handel gesehen mit 200x57 ?
ich musste ihn mir in 3 Einzelteilen bestellen weil es ihn komplett nicht gab(2013).

ich würd´s wieder tun, hängt sicher zusammen mit dem was man fährt
laut Angabe soll man bei dem Dämpfer 500 psi in die untere Kammer pumpen, sorgt für einen Muskelkater, ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung auch viel zu viel, gibst du weniger (250) hast du auch in gelocktem zustand etwas Federung. Gewippt hat er im offenen zustand weniger als der Fox geschlossen.
;


----------



## CalvinSK (3. September 2014)

Unter Umständen ist die Frage etwas trivial, dennoch war meine Suche ohne wirklichen Erfolg:
Woher bekomme ich einen anderen (flacheren) oberen Steuersatz-Spacer, der also direkt auf dem oberen Steuersatzlager aufliegt?





Ich meine das Teil, auf dem "FSA" steht. 

Danke!


----------



## crossboss (3. September 2014)

Hi, 
ich habe diesen wuchtigen ,schweren Spacer wegelassen und den Vorbau tiefer , direkt drauf mantiert. War mir viel zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (3. September 2014)

@crossboss : Achso, also den kann man auch einfach weglassen, wenn man möchte, man braucht demnach nicht etwas Vergleichbares, wenn man diesen Spacer entfernt? Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## Al_Borland (3. September 2014)

Würde ich lassen. So dringt schön das Wasser von oben ins Lager ein. Es gibt von FSA andere Topcaps für die Steuersätze. U.U. musst du noch das obere Lager tauschen, weil die Abstützung ne andere ist und das Lagerspiel sonst nicht genau eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## CalvinSK (3. September 2014)

@Al_Borland : Aber Top Caps sind doch die Ahead-Kappen durch die die Schraube für die Kralle geht, oder? Finde nämlich nur diesen Spacer nicht, sehe nur, dass es scheinbar andere gibt, aber dafür müsste ich dann einen kompletten Steuersatz kaufen. Gibt es das nicht auch einzeln?


----------



## Al_Borland (3. September 2014)

Die werden auch konischer Spacer genannt.


----------



## CalvinSK (3. September 2014)

Gibt scheinbar auch "Steuersatz Oberteil", dort ist dieser konische Spacer auch enthalten, aber halt auch mehr und deswegen meiner Meinung nach unnötig teuer. Danke für die Antwort, ich werde einmal danach suchen.

EDIT: Habe gesucht und nur so hohe gefunden...gibt es die nicht in flach oder heißen die dann wieder anders?


----------



## shalala (4. September 2014)

Servus,
wieviel würdet ihr noch für ein Cube Stereo Super HPC Race 160, 2013er Modell bezahlen? Anschliessend würde ich die Dämpfer zum Service geben und ne 2x Kurvel verbauen. Oder doch lieber in ein neues investierten?
Danke schonmal


----------



## grosser (4. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Gibt scheinbar auch "Steuersatz Oberteil", dort ist dieser konische Spacer auch enthalten, aber halt auch mehr und deswegen meiner Meinung nach unnötig teuer. Danke für die Antwort, ich werde einmal danach suchen.
> EDIT: Habe gesucht und nur so hohe gefunden...gibt es die nicht in flach oder heißen die dann wieder anders?



Ich hatte mir einen CANE CREEK 40-Series Steuersatz integr. IS41 1 1/8 - oben short gekauft, Passt super sieht besser aus wie der "Lange Hals", aber beim einstellen des Lagerspiels drückt die Lagerabdeckschale auf das Carbon-Steuerrohr!


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2014)

Es gibt da Distanzringe, damit kannst es ausgleichen. Die legst dann zwischen dem Klemmring/Zentrierring und der oberen Lagerabdeckung. Dadurch kommst dann dort etwas höher.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...icro-Spacer-fuer-integrierten-Steuersatz.html


----------



## Al_Borland (4. September 2014)

Aber auch da Vorsicht: Wenn die Lücke zwischen oberem Spacer und oberem Steuerlager zu groß wird, dann dringt dort Wasser ein und killt das Lager.


----------



## grosser (4. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es gibt da Distanzringe, damit kannst es ausgleichen. Die legst dann zwischen dem Klemmring/Zentrierring und der oberen Lagerabdeckung. Dadurch kommst dann dort etwas höher.
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...icro-Spacer-fuer-integrierten-Steuersatz.html



Du bist der BESTE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (4. September 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einen CANE CREEK 40-Series Steuersatz integr. IS41 1 1/8 - oben short gekauft, Passt super sieht besser aus wie der "Lange Hals", aber beim einstellen des Lagerspiels drückt die Lagerabdeckschale auf das Carbon-Steuerrohr!



Was hast du genau für einen für das Stereo genommen? Welchen Hals?

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?

Danke


----------



## grosser (4. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Was hast du genau für einen für das Stereo genommen? Welchen Hals?
> 
> Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?
> 
> Danke


schau mal hier nach  40.IS41 Short Cover:
https://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/forty

Ich habe ihn wieder demontiert, da er wie oben beschrieben klemmte!
Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal den Spacer-Satz (Tip:Vincy) zulegen.


----------



## andi. (7. September 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Living ,
> die 2013 TALAS in meinem Stereo sprach auch schlecht an und im Trailmodus klackerte Sie beim ausfedern.
> Momentan befindet Sie sich bei Toxoholics.
> 
> ...




Hattest du diesen Vergleich irgendwo beschrieben? Konnte nichts finden. Thx!


----------



## steffenbecki (7. September 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Hattest du diesen Vergleich irgendwo beschrieben? Konnte nichts finden. Thx!


kann ich nur bestätigen. hab mir die pike geholt. kein vergleich zur fox. und die war bei toxo mit upgrade.
gat schon seinen grund warum alle neuen enduros überwiegend auf pike und monarch fahren


----------



## andi. (7. September 2014)

Ich werde fürs 29er SHPC die weiße 150-120mm nehmen. Auch wenn schwarz echt cool wäre, aber 160-130mm passt mir nicht. Das ist einfach zu hoch dann.


----------



## steffenbecki (7. September 2014)

rs hat wohl auch mehr servicestellen. letztes mal gab ich 6 wochen gewartet. ähm das klackern hatte ich auch. nur im trail, offen wars weg.

bei der 36er fox vom hanzz auch. gut die lauft mit 14er innereien eindeutig besser. aber die 13 sind wohl echt schrott


----------



## LanceDD (7. September 2014)

andi. schrieb:


> Ich werde fürs 29er SHPC die weiße 150-120mm nehmen. Auch wenn schwarz echt cool wäre, aber 160-130mm passt mir nicht. Das ist einfach zu hoch dann.


Die Absenkung brauchste definitiv nicht!!! 
Habe zwar nur ne 140er Pike drin, aber seit kurzem einen kurzen Vorbau und Lenker mit 25mm Rise. 
Selbst damit fahre ich alle sehr steilen Anstiege in meiner Ecke! Oberkörper runter, Hintern Richtung Sattelspitze und fertig!


----------



## Living (8. September 2014)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe: Ich bekomme seit kurzem ein Hinterbauknarzen nicht weg, entweder ist es ein Lager, der Antrieb oder der Neuverbaute Dämpfer? Jedenfalls möchte ich alle Lager des Hinterbaus ausbauen, sauber machen uns fetten. Muss ich irgendwas beachten oder benötige ich spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## andi. (8. September 2014)

@Living wenn du den Dämpfer demontierst und dich neben den Hinterbau kniest und beim Einfedern mal genau hinhörst könntest du es evtl finden. Auch mal an den Rahmen berühren. Eventuell merkst du die Vibrationen vom knarzen. Das mit dem Lagerwerkzeug würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.

@LanceDD das ist mir schon klar das man es nicht unbedingt braucht. Meine 34er Talas (140-110) fahre ich aber auch fast an jedem etwas längeren Anstieg abgesenkt. Ist einfach nochmal eine Nummer kraftsparender, die Geometrie gibt besseren Vortrieb und man sitzt lockerer wenn der Untergrund schwierig ist. Wir fahren hier im Ilmenauer Mittelgebirge echt einiges an Höhenmeter um zu den Trails zu kommen. Werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und die weiße 150-120er nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (8. September 2014)

@andi. Bin gerade dabei mir ähnliche Überlegungen zu machen. Auch ich möchte - gerade bei einer größeren Einbauhöhe - auf eine Absenkfunktion nicht verzichten, denn auch ich finde einige Anstiege dadurch deutlich entspannter. Ich bin sogar soweit, mir die Pike DPA 160-130 zu holen. Einerseits kann ich es sicherlich nicht verneinen, dass mir die Optik einfach deutlich besser taugt, andererseits habe ich jedoch eine für mich recht interessante Veränderung vor: Ich möchte es tatsächlich ausprobieren, wie sich ein flacherer Lenkwinkel und eine höhere Front im Downhill macht, möchte jedoch nicht komplett die Uphill-Eigenschaften verlieren, sondern diese in einem gewissen und sehr vernünftigen Maß behalten. Würde also die Pike DPA 160 einbauen, jedoch dann einen etwas tieferes Steuersatz-Oberteil, womit die Front insgesamt wieder etwas nach unten kommt. Durch die Absenkung auf 130mm sollte sich das Cube dann dennoch sehr gut im Uphill verhalten, gewinnt durch die möglichen 160mm dann aber auch hoffentlich im Downhill nochmals mehr Sicherheit hinzu.

Im ausgefahrenen Zustand mit der Pike sollte der Lenkwinkel dann rechnerisch so bei 67,1-67,3° liegen, was schon recht flach ist. Jedoch kommt insgesamt mein Vorbau wieder etwas tiefer (tieferes Steuersatz-Oberteil) und die Absenkfunktion, sollten mir einen guten Uphill aber wieder zurückbringen. Die Erhöhung des Tretlagers, kann ich eigentlich nur begrüßen, denke nicht, dass das zu kippelig wird.
Durch die gesamten Anpassungen sollte sich die Pike 160 dann von der Geometrie gefühlt wie eine Talas 152 (wenn ausgefahren) bzw. wie eine Talas 122 (wenn abgesenkt) anfühlen...so meine Hoffnung.

Noch konnte ich mich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht dazu durchringen, das wirklich in die Tat umzusetzen, es juckt jedoch sehr stark in den Fingern.


----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> @andi. Bin gerade dabei mir ähnliche Überlegungen zu machen. Auch ich möchte - gerade bei einer größeren Einbauhöhe - auf eine Absenkfunktion nicht verzichten, denn auch ich finde einige Anstiege dadurch deutlich entspannter. Ich bin sogar soweit, mir die Pike DPA 160-130 zu holen. Einerseits kann ich es sicherlich nicht verneinen, dass mir die Optik einfach deutlich besser taugt, andererseits habe ich jedoch eine für mich recht interessante Veränderung vor: Ich möchte es tatsächlich ausprobieren, wie sich ein flacherer Lenkwinkel und eine höhere Front im Downhill macht, möchte jedoch nicht komplett die Uphill-Eigenschaften verlieren, sondern diese in einem gewissen und sehr vernünftigen Maß behalten. Würde also die Pike DPA 160 einbauen, jedoch dann einen etwas tieferes Steuersatz-Oberteil, womit die Front insgesamt wieder etwas nach unten kommt. Durch die Absenkung auf 130mm sollte sich das Cube dann dennoch sehr gut im Uphill verhalten, gewinnt durch die möglichen 160mm dann aber auch hoffentlich im Downhill nochmals mehr Sicherheit hinzu.
> 
> Im ausgefahrenen Zustand mit der Pike sollte der Lenkwinkel dann rechnerisch so bei 67,1-67,3° liegen, was schon recht flach ist. Jedoch kommt insgesamt mein Vorbau wieder etwas tiefer (tieferes Steuersatz-Oberteil) und die Absenkfunktion, sollten mir einen guten Uphill aber wieder zurückbringen. Die Erhöhung des Tretlagers, kann ich eigentlich nur begrüßen, denke nicht, dass das zu kippelig wird.
> Durch die gesamten Anpassungen sollte sich die Pike 160 dann von der Geometrie gefühlt wie eine Talas 152 (wenn ausgefahren) bzw. wie eine Talas 122 (wenn abgesenkt) anfühlen...so meine Hoffnung.
> ...




hey ho, ich hab die dualposition drin. 130 bis 160mm. mh läuft super runter wie gesagt. ob jetzt unbedingt die absenkung brauchst ? ist bissl schwerer nochmal und vorallem teurer. schau bei tnc im hamburg. die haben pikes im angebot. glaub 580 die solo und die dual 650.

ansonsten wie gesagt...... geiles teil. ich senke zwar auch ab, aber du kannst die pike nachtraglich umbauen auf dual position.

schau mal bei canyon, radon usw. die haben fast alle nur solo airs.

der hinterbau gom stereo is so auch schon geil beim hochfahren. die 30 mm machen es da net


----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2014)

mal was anderes:

bei mir scheppert das rad im downhill wie die sau. kette usw, obwohl shadow plus. was habt ihr denn gemacht ? kette kürzen ? bzw wie metkt man denn ob das shadow plus kaputt is ?


----------



## CalvinSK (8. September 2014)

Ich selbst fahre 1-fach, dort hatte ich (glücklicherweise) nie das Problem.
Habe erst kürzlich für meine Freundin ein Cube Stereo 160 zusammengebaut und dort ist ein XT Shadow Plus verbaut. Als ich das erst mal ein paar Stufen zum Test runtergefahren bin, war ich sichtlich überrascht, wie laut die Kette gescheppert hat. Daraufhin habe ich ein c.guide v.02 verbaut, das ich bei mir noch rumliegen hatte. Seitdem ist es deutlich leiser und angenehmer. Denke also nicht unbedingt, dass es an einem kaputten Shadow Plus liegt, es sei denn, es war zuvor deutlich leiser bei dir.


----------



## LanceDD (8. September 2014)

Ich habe ne Bionicon Kettenführung von Anfang an verbaut und somit meine Kette noch nie gehört geschweige denn verloren.
http://bionicon.com/cguide?___store=german&___from_store=default

Shadow+ fühlst du, indem du das Schaltwerk nach vorn drückst...


----------



## crossboss (8. September 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2014)

so habs gefunden.

c-guide gab ich auch.

das klappert am vorderen umwerfer. hat jemand von euch die kette schon gekurzt deswegen ?

ach ja falls jemand die fox gabel vom stereo in 650 will ich hätte da eine günstig abzugeben. service is gemacht


----------



## CalvinSK (9. September 2014)

Irgendwie zweifle ich gerade etwas an mir. Ich hätte schwören können in meinem Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 29 (2013) ein voll-integrierten Steuersatz gesehen zu haben, da diese ja einfach in den Rahmen gelegt werden, und jetzt sehe ich auf einmal das hier:
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-...cube-headset-orbit-z-t-1-18-crown-race-black/

Der hier ist oben semi-integriert und soll genau für dieses Rad sein?!

Welcher Steuersatz wird denn nun für das Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 29 (2013) benötigt?

ZS44/28,6 - IS52/40
IS42/28,6 - IS52/40
IS41/28,6 - IS52/40
Ich würde ja einmal behaupten es sollte der IS42/28,6 (Oberteil) und IS52/40 (Unterteil) sein. Ausgemessen habe ich es nicht, ob es jetzt 41 oder 42 ist, lediglich eine Vermutung, aber oben ZS (semi-integriert) würde mich doch stark wundern. Ich bin mir doch recht sicher, dass die Lager direkt in den Rahmen gelegt werden.


----------



## Vincy (10. September 2014)

*IS41/28,6* - *IS52/40*
Bei den meisten Carbonrahmen ist es ein *FSA Orbit I-T-(R)*, aber *nicht* der *Z-T-(R)*.
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...i-t-1-18-crown-race-obenvoll-integriert-1-18/
Bei einigen Carbonrahmen kann aber auch der Z-T-(R) passen.
Teilweise passt die obere Lagerabdeckung aber nicht ganz dazu (etwas zu breit).
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...cube-headset-orbit-z-t-1-18-crown-race-black/

ZS44 kann d41 oder d42mm Lager haben!
Für IS kann man dann ggfls die Lagerschale weglassen.
Ebenso beim ZS56.


----------



## CalvinSK (12. September 2014)

Danke @Vincy !
Habe parallel auch eine Anfrage an den Tech-Support von Cube gestartet, von dem nun endlich eine Rückmeldung kam, seltsame und etwas unbefriedigende Antwort:

"*Beim Stereo ist oben ein ZS 44/28.6 1 1/8“ integral und unten ein ZS 56/40 1.5“ integral.*"

Sag mal, die sind auch super, nennen mir die Lösung bei der eine unnötige Lagerschale mit dabei ist, obwohl ich eigentlich nur das Lager an sich brauche. Ich bin mir nämlich auch sehr sicher, dass hier die eigentlich sauberste Lösung die *IS41/28,6* - *IS52/40 *Variante ist, denn ZS ist es sicher nicht. Einzig und allein wie von Vincy beschrieben, können daraus die Lager verwendet werden, da diese wieder die Maße 41 und 52 haben.

Besten Dank noch einmal @Vincy !


----------



## Living (14. September 2014)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, nach jeder Ausfahrt muss ich meine XT Kurbel runter machen da sie knackt wie blöd. Sauber machen und fetten hilft, bis nach 2-3 Std bei der nächsten Ausfahrt das Spiel wieder von vorne los geht. Jetzt wollte ich ggf das press fit Innenlager wechseln weis aber nicht welches ich da benötige?

Eine andere Option wäre die Kurbel gegen die hier zu tauschen:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/e...le-68-73mm-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2015-p40554/

Hier weis ich aber erst recht nicht was ich für ein Press fit Lager benötige bzw. Steht auf der Website von e.thirteen was von passenden bottom brakets?

Jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## CalvinSK (14. September 2014)

Für die XT Kurbel brauchst du beispielsweise folgendes Innenlager: PressFit SM-BB91-41A (nicht B! --> Ist nur für 86,5mm Gehäusebreite --> Rennrad)

Bezüglich der Kurbel:
Soweit ich das hier sehe, ist das die falsche Gehäusebreite. Wozu es die passenden Innenlager gibt, siehst du - finde ich - ganz gut auf folgender Seite mit Auswahl der Innenlager:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Innenlager/Innenlager-fuer-e-thirteen-Kurbeln.html

Dort siehst du, dass es keine 68/73mm sein sollte, weil es dazu kein passendes BB92 Innenlager gibt. TRS (ohne 68/73mm) sollte klappen und LG1 Kurbeln.


----------



## Living (14. September 2014)

Danke dir! Also das XCX/TRS Lager dann, benötige ich noch was? Das e.thirteen Lager passt dann genauso wir das SM-BB91-41A in mein stereo?


----------



## CalvinSK (14. September 2014)

Vorsicht, die Kurbeln in deinem Link geht aber glaube ich nicht mit dem Lager! 
Es muss halt ein BB92 Lager von e.thirteen für die von dir gewünschte Kurbeln sein.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (14. September 2014)

*BB92 BB*
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/bb92-bb/


----------



## Living (14. September 2014)

Ich kapiere es nicht, also BB92 Innenlager und diese Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (15. September 2014)

Was dir Cubeamsrider gesendet hat ist ein BB92 Innenlager für e.thirteen. Und dort steht ja dann für welche Kurbeln die dann geeignet sind.


----------



## Living (15. September 2014)

Also könnte ich ein standard shimano BB92 Lager mit dem Adapter verwenden?


----------



## CalvinSK (15. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Also könnte ich ein standard shimano BB92 Lager mit dem Adapter verwenden?



Leider nein --> Das BB92 BB von e.thirteen ist kein "Adapter", das ist das Innenlager, welches du benötigst, um die Kurbeln an einen Rahmen mit Shimano Pressfit-Gehäuse (BB92) zu montieren.

Wie das BB92 Innenlager von Shimano, das beispielsweise für Hollowtech II Kurbeln (auch Shimano) ist, ist dieses BB92 Innenlager von e.thirteen für e.thirteen Kurbeln. Das verwendest du dann sozusagen anstatt dem BB92 Innenlager von Shimano. Genauso gibt es auch BB92 Innenlager für GXP Kurbeln (z.B. SRAM Kurbeln mit GXP Standard). BB92 ist dabei nur die Spezifikation der Gehäusebreite und nicht die Spezifikation der Kurbelarmdicke. Deswegen brauchst du unterschiedliche Innenlager mit dem gleichen Gehäusestandard, um eben andere Kurbeln in das gleiche Rahmen-Gehäuse zu bekommen.


----------



## CalvinSK (15. September 2014)

@Living : Um die von dir gewünschte Kurbel an dem Cube montieren zu können, benötigst du dieses Innenlager von e.thirteen:

http://r2-bike.com/ETHIRTEEN-Innenlager-BB895-BB92 --> Ausführung "XC für XCX und TRS Kurbeln"

Soweit ich das aber richtig auf der Seite von e.thirteen gelesen habe, bieten die dir an, dir genau zu sagen/schreiben, was du benötigst. Schreib denen doch einfach mal und sag ihnen, du hast ein BB92 Pressfit Gehäuse, welche TRS Kurbel du dort mit welchem Innenlager verwenden kannst. Die antworten dir da sicher, wollen doch was verkaufen.


----------



## Living (15. September 2014)

Super! Danke!
Email ist raus, mal sehen. Das angegeben Lager auf jeden Fall denke ich. Ob ich die Adapter zusätzlich benötige werden die mir sagen denke ich...


----------



## Living (16. September 2014)

Also, es wird eine Race Face SIXC, jetzt habe ich wieder das selbe Problem das ich mit den race face Lagern nicht weis welches passt...?


----------



## Living (16. September 2014)

Das hier oder:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ehaeusedurchmesser-41-mm->-30mm-Mod-2014.html


----------



## CalvinSK (16. September 2014)

Scheint laut Beschreibung zu passen


----------



## andi. (17. September 2014)

Danke noch mal an @Living fürs beraten usw  

Pike DPA 150 und Monarch Debon Air sind verbaut. Geht wie Hölle. Kein Vergleich zum Fox Fahrwerk.. 12.8kg hats jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (17. September 2014)

Ich habe durch Zufall bald die Möglichkeit an dem Cube Stereo 29 die 160er Pike DPA zu testen.
Werde bei Interesse gerne meine Eindrücke berichten, vor allem im Vergleich zur Standard verbauten Fox Gabel.


----------



## andi. (17. September 2014)

Ja mach das mal! Die Front ist jetzt schon extrem hoch, im Vergleich zur 140er Fox. Müsste evtl negativen Vorbau oder 0mm Lenker montieren.


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2014)

.


----------



## CalvinSK (17. September 2014)

Klingt ja von dem Defekt einmal abgesehen, gar nicht so schlecht, zumal die DPA Variante ja auch wieder auf 130mm geht, was man evtl. ja auch zum generellen fahren verwenden könnte, z.B. wendiger flowiger Trail oder Pumptrack oder so. Werde das einmal testen, ob die Pike dafür auch gemacht ist.


----------



## Living (17. September 2014)

@andi. Danke! Kannst du mal deine Einstellungen (psi, Zugstufe etc) bei deinem Fahrgewicht schicken?


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2014)

Die Pikemodelle ohne Absenkunken fünktionieren in der Regel besser da weniger Dichtungen nötig sind als mit DPA.
In den Alpen kann man auch mal den Spanngurt für lange Anstiege nehmen, dafür hat man aber mehr Performance bergab;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (17. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bereits nach ca. 4 Wochen mit meinem 160er SHPC (2014er Modell) mehrere Lackabplatzer am Hinterbau (Querstück über dem Reifen).
Die Stellensind ca. 2mm im Durchmesser bis aud die weiße Grundierungsschicht.
Hatte das schon einmal jemand? 
Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob das normal, bzw. Pech ist auf Grund der Steinschläge, oder doch eher ein Haftungsproblem der Beschichtung?

Danke für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## CalvinSK (17. September 2014)

Ich habe das 2013er Modell seit Anfang Dezember in reger Benutzung. Auf mich wirkt der Rahmen nicht so, als ob er zu Lackabplatzern neigt, eventuell hat sich hier jedoch bei den Modellen etwas geändert.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. September 2014)

Same here. Auch ich kann beim 2013er Modell nicht über Lackplatzer klagen. Im Gegenteil - an die von dir angesprochene Strebe ist schon so mancher dicker Stein geflogen und hat sich auch mal kurz verkantet. Kratzer, ja. Aber keine Lackplatzer.


----------



## Lusio (17. September 2014)

Ich habe das Steinschlag Problem auch beim 2013er Modell, mehrere heftige Einschläge die bis auf´s Gewebe gehen. Habe das Problem mit einem Marsh Guard gelöst. Manchmal klappert halt ein Stein. Kannst auch einen alten Schlauch rumwickeln.


----------



## maschbaer (18. September 2014)

Hallo,

wenn ich an meinen Stereo SHPC 140 den Steuersatz tauschen möchte/müsste, muss ich da das Original von Cube nehmen* (CUBE I-t integrated, top 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2") *oder kann ich auch einen anderen Steuersatz von einem anderen Herrsteller nehmen? Wenn ja welchen?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## CalvinSK (18. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *IS41/28,6* - *IS52/40*
> Bei den meisten Carbonrahmen ist es ein *FSA Orbit I-T-(R)*, aber *nicht* der *Z-T-(R)*.
> http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...i-t-1-18-crown-race-obenvoll-integriert-1-18/
> Bei einigen Carbonrahmen kann aber auch der Z-T-(R) passen.
> ...



Ja kannst du, siehe Zitat.


----------



## Vincy (18. September 2014)

Man kann auch Steuersätze von anderen Herstellern verwenden, sofern die Lagermaße übereinstimmen.
Das Problem ist aber teilweise bei der oberen Lagerabdeckung, da sind oft verschiedene Maße. Auch bei FSA.

Zum Lackproblem, da kommt es auch auf das jeweilige Modell an. Bei bunter starker Lackierung (zB 160 SL 2014) es das Problem eher. Ebenso bei den 29er. Bei den matten Lacken eher weniger. Zudem ist es auch stark vom Reifenmodell/-profil und Streckenbelag (Schotter, Matsch) abhängig.


----------



## maschbaer (18. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Ja kannst du, siehe Zitat.



Kann ich mir auch nur die Lager irgendwo bestellen? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Living (18. September 2014)

Hat jemand an seinem Stereo sowas? https://www.bike-components.de/en/e...2014-p39453/black-ISCG-32-40-Zaehne-o6946060/

Und kann mir sagen welche Version passt bzw. wie das Montiert wird?

Wollte weg von der c-guide zu was gescheitem und e.thirtheen ist der beste in der Sache.

Fahre 38/24T


----------



## Vincy (18. September 2014)

Das Stereo hat keine ISCG-Aufnahme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (18. September 2014)

Und wie montiert man das dann?


----------



## CalvinSK (18. September 2014)

Am Stereo leider gar nicht. Dafür braucht man Schraubaufnahmen direkt am Tretlager. Könntest nach einer Aufnahme mit High Direct Mount Aufnahme suchen.


----------



## maschbaer (18. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Und wie montiert man das dann?



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Living (18. September 2014)

So ein Mist.... Naja dafür gab es heute die hier....


----------



## Living (20. September 2014)

Hat jemand eine tip für ein wasserfestes Lagerfett was man auch im Baumarkt bekommt? Wie ist das Liqui Moly Bootfett?


----------



## battiwr (20. September 2014)

Frag einfach mal nach Pumpenfett.


----------



## FoRo (21. September 2014)

So, lange genug hier nur mitgelesen und auf mein Stereo gewartet. Nun ist es endlich so weit und damit will ich mich gleich mal hier anmelden.

Sollte eigentlich ein 2014er Super HPC Race 160 werden, allerdings war hier kein 22" mehr lieferbar. Daher ist es nun das 2015er Modell geworden - und das, obwohl ich hierzu noch keine Tests gefunden habe. Allerdings hat mich der LRS im Gegensatz zum 2014er überzeugt. Laut Forum sind viele mit einem Stereo und der Pike zufrieden und haben umgerüstet. Beim 2015er ist dann eine Pike gleich vorinstalliert, allerdings leider nur Solo Air... reicht aber hoffentlich, bin bisher nur 120mm Federweg gefahren. Bezüglich der Umstellung gilt es für mich auch erstmal, die Sram-Logik zu verinnerlichen. Bin bisher nur Shimano gefahren, aber diese Umstellung geht sicher schnell.

Kann leider sonst noch nicht viel zum Bike selber sagen, da hier heute ziemlich bescheidenes Wetter ist. Ich hatte es nur gleich mal an einer Waage und war positiv überrascht. Ich bin 1,93 m mit 92 cm Schrittlänge und habe mich daher für die 22" Variante entschieden.

*Out of the Box in 22": 12,80 kg
Mit Klickies und Strebenschutz , wie auf Bildern zu sehen, sonst nichts geändert: 13,25 kg*

Hätte gedacht, dass die 22" mehr Gewicht kosten - schon ein feines Teil  Spätestens nächstes WE geht's in den Harz und dann weiß ich mehr. 











Weiß jemand, was man auf jeden Fall sofort anpacken sollte (bspw. wie die Kassette beim 2013er?). Ich habe erstmal unter dem Rahmen die beiden Schaltzüge mit einem Kabelbinder zusammenbinden müssen, da der vom Schaltwerk sonst an der Kette scheuerte. Kein Weltuntergang, aber könnte ja gleich ab Werk so kommen. Außerdem hat meine Reverb-Leitung noch einen Kabelbinder verpasst bekommen, da die Leitung sonst oben am Lenker scheuerte. Dann noch ein paar Rahmenschutz-Aufkleber und ansonsten sieht alles tacko aus, bin aber für jeden Rat dankbar


----------



## Vincy (21. September 2014)

Schönes Bike, für mich hat es aber etwas zu viel Rot (zudem unterschiedliche Farbtöne). Da gefiel mir das Design vom 2014er Modell etwas besser. Dafür ist jetzt aber die Ausstattung deutlich besser (Gabel, LRS).
*Überall* die Schraubverbindungen überprüfen und mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen, ggfls mit Loctite mittelfest. 
Kassettentausch lohnt nur, wenn es etwas leichter werden soll zB XG-1080. Beim Lenker und Vorbau ist auch noch Potenzial. Evtl LRS auf tubeless umrüsten. Beim Dämpfer evtl einen größeren Air Volume Spacer einbauen, wenn mehr Progression erwünscht ist.


----------



## Holzmtb (21. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, für mich hat es aber etwas zu viel Rot. Da gefiel mir das 2014er Modell etwas besser.
> ...



Auch ich finde das 2014er Modell etwas gelungener. Nur die roten Schaltüge irritieren manchmal auf dem Trail...

2015 gibt es die Pike (wenn man sie denn will...), die DT Swiss Laufräder (dafür hätte ich fast warten sollen) und keine Formula Bremse 
(aber ich hatte eh noch eine XT Bremse in meinem Fundus...). Das Ganze für 100€ mehr. 
Warum 2014 die s...schweren Sunringle Laufräder draufmussten... Na ja, Cube wird es schon wissen.

Übrigens habe auch ich wegen der Gabelabsenkung etwas zwischen dem 2013 und 2014er Modell geschwankt. Nach ca. 6 Wochen,
650km und einigen doch recht steilen Rampen vermisse ich sie nicht wirklich. Ach ja, ich hatte vorher 110/130/150 und bin fast 
ausschließlich mit 130 oder 150 gefahren.

@FoRo, wo hast du denn die Rahmenschutzaufkleber angebracht? Und welche hat du verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (21. September 2014)

@ vincy: hätte ich bei meinem auch gern gemacht, bis ich nach dem öffnen bemerkt hab, dass eh schon der größte spacer verbaut ist.....hhmmmmm.  bringt der RS Monarch Debonair was?  DB inline passt ja knapp nicht?

greets e.


----------



## FoRo (21. September 2014)

@Vincy: Danke für die Tipps. Werde erstmal alles kontrollieren. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Bremse bisher erstaunlich gut und ich habe bei keiner Komponente das dringende Bedürfnis, etwas schnell zu ändern. 

Ich finde, beim Design haben die Bikes von Jahr zu Jahr einen Rückschritt gemacht. Das 2013er hat mir am besten gefallen, kam dann aber wegen der Gabel-Probleme nicht mehr infrage. Das 2014er fand ich noch ein bisschen besser als das 2015er, wobei sich das nicht mehr so nimmt.

Das 2015er habe ich wegen der Komponenten genommen (und weil halt das 2014er nicht mehr in 22" verfügbar war). Ich war allerdings positiv überrascht: Das Orange sieht in Realität deutlich besser aus als auf Fotos.

Außerdem ist doch hier das Design auch nicht mehr so wichtig 






Das ganze Rad ist einfach nur der Hammer! Besonders positiv überrascht bin ich von der Sram X.0. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Umgewöhnung von Shimano so schnell geht. Heute bei derbem Schlamm konnte man den Umwerfer gar nicht mehr sehen und dennoch hat er unter dem riesen Schlammhaufen präzise geschaltet. Auch wie sanft die Schaltungen unter Last gehen, kannte ich vorher schon Shimano XT (2011) nicht - wirklich schön!

Achso, und Vincy: Aufkleber habe ich noch keine dran gemacht. Wollte das oben, wo die Leitungen am Rahmen langlaufen, noch tun. Ansonsten ist mir keine Stelle aufgefallen, wo es notwendig wäre. Ich habe mir dafür die die "Radon Carbon Protection Schutzfolie" von 3M besorgt und zwar in durchsichtig.


----------



## maschbaer (23. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim Stereo schon vor längerem von 3-fach (24-32-42) auf 2-fach (20-36) umgerüstet. Was ich bis dato nicht geklärt habe ob ich noch was an der Kettenlinie machen muss:
XT 3-fach: 50mm
XT 2-fach: 48,8mm
Theoretisch müsste also die umgebaute 3-fach Kurbel um 1,2mm Richtung Tretlager verschieben, um auf die 2-fach Kettenlinie zu kommen.

Ist das notwendig und überhaupt machbar? Ich habe keinen Spacer auf der Kettenblattseite gesehen den ich wegmachen könnte.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## CalvinSK (23. September 2014)

@FoRo Gib's doch zu, du hast dir eine Schlammgrube gesucht und dein Rad getauft, indem du es einfach reingeworfen hast. 

@maschbaer Eine nicht passende Kettenlinie kann hauptsächlich zwei Folgen haben:

Schaltung kann nicht optimal eingestellt werden, z.B. Umwerfer am Rand nie schleiffrei
Kettenblätter, Kette und Ritzel können schneller verschleißen
Konntest du deine Schaltung optimal einstellen, ist die Abweichung so minimal, dass du nicht nur Punkt 1, sondern gleichzeitig auch Punkt zwei vernachlässigen kannst, da hier die eigene Schaltangewohnheit mehr Einfluss auf den Verschleiß der Teile hat.

Sollte also alles bis jetzt "reibungslos" geklappt haben, kannst du das ohne Probleme so lassen.


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

hat einer schon die FoX 34 aus dem Racemodell upgraden lassen . Viel meckern über die Performance der Talas. Kriegst du kaum weiterverkauft . Irgendwie ärgerlich . Gibt es ne Garantie Kulanz Aktion von Fox für das die Talas 2013 EVO


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2014)

Da mußt dich direkt an Fox/Toxoholics wenden und die dort hinschicken. Die entscheiden dann von Fall zu Fall, was da gemacht wird.
Wird dir beim Verkauf aber auch wenig helfen, da bei der Pike momentan auch ein Preisverfall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

Biste sicher, ich habe noch gewährleistung/Garantie . Muß ich nicht umständlich über den Händler einsenden? Sind die so kulant das direkt mit dem Kunden zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2014)

Bei Fox kannst die Teile direkt hinsenden. Kopie vom Kaufbeleg und kurze Problembeschreibung dabeilegen.
http://foxracingshox.de/info/Service.html


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

merci für die Info Vincy;-)


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2014)




----------



## CalvinSK (25. September 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wird heute einmal die Pike 160 29 DPA testweise in mein Stereo wandern. Wenn Bedarf vorhanden ist, kann ich gerne einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie sie sich im Vergleich zur Fox 34 140 Talas (2013) macht und wie sich die Geometrieveränderung auf das Fahrverhalten des Stereos auswirkt.

Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, den das brennend interessiert.


----------



## auon (25. September 2014)

bist nicht der einzige

wie verhaltet sich das wenn es steil bergab geht, mann langsam unterwegs ist, in die Bremse greift und es um die Kurve geht?

;o)


----------



## grosser (25. September 2014)

auon schrieb:


> bist nicht der einzige
> 
> wie verhaltet sich das wenn es steil bergab geht, mann langsam unterwegs ist, in die Bremse greift und es um die Kurve geht?
> 
> ;o)


Du meinst -->  steil bergauf geht


----------



## CalvinSK (26. September 2014)

*Erster Eindruck: RS Pike 29 160 DPA in Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 29
*
Ich bin heute endlich einmal dazugekommen, die Pike in mein Stereo zu bauen. Natürlich habe ich erst einmal auf der Waage überprüft, wie die Gabeln zu vergleichen sind.

Fox 34 140 Talas (gekürzter Schaft): 2256g
Pike 29 160 DPA (ungekürzter Schaft): 2028g

Das Resultat fühlt man bereits, wenn man beide Gabeln zeitgleich anhebt. Interessanterweise finde ich persönlich wirkt die Pike auf mich hochwertiger, obwohl der Aftermarket Preis anderes vermuten ließe.
Bedauerlicherweise konnte ich noch keine wirkliche Tour fahren, werde dies aber morgen höchstwahrscheinlich nachholen und dann natürlich auch gerne berichten. Erste "Hof-Test" ergab eine erstaunliche Wende. Normalerweise empfand ich immer den Hinterbau  feinfühliger als die Gabel, wenn diese so eingestellt ist, dass sie mir bei langsamen technischen Passagen nicht durchrauscht. Erst einmal ähnlich eingestellt, stellt die Pike hingegen den Hinterbau in den Schatten und bügelt kleinste Hindernisse komplett glatt.
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich dann wirklich auf einer Tour macht. Noch möchte ich keine Aussage über Uphill, Downhill sowie Kurvenfahrt machen, obwohl der Unterschied bei der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt nur minimal war.

To be continued...


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (26. September 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise konnte ich noch keine wirkliche Tour fahren, werde dies aber morgen höchstwahrscheinlich nachholen und dann natürlich auch gerne berichten.



Bitte geh morgen radeln und erzähl uns von der Pike.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. September 2014)

Ist "nur" die 27,5 aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (27. September 2014)

*Erste Tour: RS Pike 29 160 DPA in Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 29*

Bevor ich näher berichten möchte, sei erst einmal vorweg gesagt: Ich bin bekehrt!

Aber zuerst einmal von Anfang an. Ich habe mich am Freitagabend noch einmal genauer vor meine Karte gesetzt, um mir eine passende Tour herauszusuchen. Ziel war es verschiedenste Uphill- und Downhillpassagen zu kombinieren. Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet, auch im Uphill besonders steile Stücke mit in die Tour zu packen, um hier einmal die Geometrieveränderungen auf Herz und Nieren zu überprüfen. Talwärts sollte es zum einen langsam und technisch, aber auch schnell und verspielt werden. Zum Schluss gab es für die Pike noch einen sehr ruppigen Karrenweg zu bewältigen.

Uphill:
Zuerst einmal galt es sich locker auf einer Teerstraße einzurollen. Selbstverständlich wollte ich erst einmal testen, wie sich das Rad mit vollem Federweg fährt. Erstaunlicherweise merkte ich zu Beginn nicht wirklich, dass nun meine Front ein gutes Stück höher ist. Die ersten Steigungen kamen und vergingen, ohne dass sich die Pike 160 im Stereo 140 unangenehm bemerkbar machte. Ganz im Gegenteil, als ich bereits die verschiedenen RCT3 Stellungen probiert hatte, wollte die Gabel zu jeder Zeit mit ihrer Feinfühligkeit überzeugen. Es ist tatsächlich nicht übertrieben zu sagen, dass die Pike in mittlerer Stellung bereits deutlich feiner anspricht, als die Fox 34 Talas 140 von 2013. Auch veränderte sich die Sitzposition nicht unangenehm. Generell sei vielleicht an dieser Stelle erwähnt, dass ich eine eher neutrale Sitzposition bevorzuge, also nicht zu sportlich oder zu komfortabel. Mit der Pike (ausgefahren) befand sich mein Sattel exakt auf Höhe des Lenkers. Ich hatte jedoch bei normalen Steigungen (5-18%) keine Probleme mit der Pike ohne Absenkung zu fahren. Theoretisch ginge es auch noch bis >20% - der Sahne-Geometrie des Stereos sei Dank - ab über 18% ist die Sitzposition jedoch deutlich angenehmer im abgesenkten Zustand der Gabel. Nun wollte ich es aber wirklich wissen und bin einen mir bekannten Trail in entgegengesetzter Richtung hochgefahren - 25-32% mit wechselndem Untergrund. Bevor ich Probleme mit dem Rad hatte, dass mein Hinterrad durchdrehte oder mein Vorderrad zu unruhig wurde, ging mir einfach die Puste aus und ich musste absetzen. Exakt die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich zuvor mit der Fox 34 Talas 140 gemacht, die sich auf 110mm absenken ließ. Demnach hatten sich die Uphill-Eigenschaften nicht wirklich verschlechtert, denn noch immer war meine Kondition der limitierende Faktor und nicht das Rad (bzw. dessen Geometrie).

Downhill:
Vom Gesamtkonzept im Uphill absolut begeistert, ging es oben angekommen in die erste Abfahrt - enger Flow-Trail am Hang. Gabel auf die vollen 160mm ausgefahren und Hebel auf Downhill gedreht. Die ersten Meter fühlten sich noch etwas unsicher an, da ich immer noch nicht genau wusste, was mich erwarten würde. Die ersten Meter waren vergangen und mit ihnen auch meine Zweifel. Der Trail war sehr eng und hatte einige Steinblöcke im Weg, denen es auszuweichen galt. Das Stereo ließ sich wie gewohnt neutral, aber äußerst zielgerichtet um die Hindernisse navigieren. Noch erstaunlicher wurde es jedoch, als ich das Stereo gezielt über einige dieser Hindernisse steuerte. Gefühlt hatte ich nun ein "echtes" 29er, denn das Stereo verschluckte sich auf einmal noch weniger, als es ohnehin schon nicht machte. Durch die Pike 160 wird das Stereo 140 zu einer regelrechten Walze mit Glätte-Garantie. Unglaublich, wie das Rad über Stolpersteine bügelt.
Erster Abschnitt wurde mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht bewältigt. Nun ging es erst einmal einen leichten Schotterweg weiter, der sich flowig auf und ab durch einen Wald schlängelte. Selbst bei einem technisch so anspruchslosen Weg wusste die Pike zu überraschen. Sie hält einen so enormen Bodenkontakt, selbst bei kleinsten Unebenheiten, dass der Kurvengrip enorm steigt. Und die höhere Front ließ dennoch zu, Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bringen, um es durch die Kurven zu drücken. Interessanterweise lag mir diese Positionen sogar besser als zuvor, obwohl es auf diesem Weg eher sehr flach zuging.
Ich erreichte den nächsten Abzweig - nun Stand die technische Prüfung an. Absichtlich ließ ich die Pike im weichsten Modus, denn meine Fox 34 Talas 140 von 2013 musste ich hier bereits in den Trail-Modus versetzen, damit diese mir bei höheren Absätzen und langsamen Steilfahrten nicht durchsackte. Die Schwäche der Fox lag dabei meiner Meinung nach im mittleren Federwegsbereich, der gefühlt eigentlich nicht stattfand und deshalb auch nicht wirklich zur Verfügung stand. Bereits von Anfang an blieb die Pike hoch im Federweg stehen (SAG: Pike 25% vs. Talas 20%). Selbst starke Stufen mit Stop-Bremsung danach brachten die Pike nicht an ihre Grenzen. Sie behielt genügend Reserven für darauffolgende Absätze. Das schöne dabei ist, man hat die vollen Reserven der Gabel ohne dessen Feinfühligkeit einbüßen zu müssen, da man sie strammer einstellen muss.
Die größte Überraschung sparte die Pike sich für mich jedoch bis zum Schluss auf. Der ruppige Karrenweg sollte offenlegen, wie sich die Gabel bei schnellen und unsanften Abfahrten verhält. Da ich bei der Fox sehr schnell das Problem hatte durch den Federweg zu rauschen, nutzte ich ein härteres Setup, um dem entgegenzuwirken. Natürlich beeinflusste das die Funktion der Gabel bei schnellen und starken Schlägen. Die Pike bügelte mit einer solchen Mühelosigkeit über diesen Weg, dass ich danach meinem Tacho nicht ganz trauen wollte, welche Geschwindigkeit ich bei diesem Abschnitt erreicht hatte. Vielleicht sei soviel gesagt: Mit der Fox 34 Talas 140 war ich gute 10km/h langsamer, jedoch bewegte diese sich hier bereits gefühlt am Limit. Ein bisschen mehr Mut und die Pike hätte mich auch noch mit einer schnelleren Abfahrt verwöhnt.

Ich hatte zuerst starke Bedenken eine Pike mit 160mm in mein Stereo 29 mit 140mm zu stecken. Ich hätte sicherlich auch noch immer Skrupel, könnte man die Pike nicht absenken. Doch die Absenkfunktion ermöglicht das beste aus beiden Welten - souveränen Downhill mit kompromisslosem Uphill. Ich wollte dem Lobgesang nicht wirklich Gehör schenken, bis auch ich diese Gabel fahren durfte und nun möchte ich sie ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr weggeben. Auch die Geometrieveränderung macht sich deutlich positiver für mich bemerkbar, als es negativ der Fall wäre, was mich zu der Überlegung führt, warum Cube das nicht auch generell anbietet. Durch die Absenkfunktion, die es bei heutigen Gabeln gerade im AM und Enduro Segment gibt, lassen sich diese beiden Welten perfekt vereinigen.

Fazit:
Ich nehme mein Rad und fahre tief in die Berge, damit mir keiner mehr diese Gabel aus meinem Rad klaut.


----------



## CalvinSK (28. September 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Ist "nur" die 27,5 aber



Ich würde evtl die Bremsleitung innen verlegen, nicht dass du einmal wo vorbeischrammst und dir das Kabel mitgerissen wird.


----------



## CalvinSK (1. Oktober 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einen CANE CREEK 40-Series Steuersatz integr. IS41 1 1/8 - oben short gekauft, Passt super sieht besser aus wie der "Lange Hals", aber beim einstellen des Lagerspiels drückt die Lagerabdeckschale auf das Carbon-Steuerrohr!





Vincy schrieb:


> Es gibt da Distanzringe, damit kannst es ausgleichen. Die legst dann zwischen dem Klemmring/Zentrierring und der oberen Lagerabdeckung. Dadurch kommst dann dort etwas höher.
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...icro-Spacer-fuer-integrierten-Steuersatz.html



*Für jeden, der das auch machen bzw. probieren möchte:*
Ich persönlich würde davon abraten, es funktioniert zwar, dass die Lagerabdeckschale nicht mehr auf dem Carbon aufliegt, der Cane Creek Steuersatz ist oben jedoch so konzipiert, dass der Klemmring in die Lagerabdeckschale eingeklemmt wird, um den Sitz besser zu festigen und zu zentrieren. Die Distanzringe müssen jedoch zwischen Lagerabdeckschale und Klemmring eingelegt werden, sodass der Klemmring nicht mehr in die Lagerabdeckschale eingelegt werden kann. Bei starker Belastung könnte hier also unnötiges Spiel entstehen, was den Teilen schaden könnte.

Dieser Bericht ist nicht durch einen direkten Test entstanden, sondern nur bei der bloßen Betrachtung der Gegebenheiten bei einem Freund, der sich diese Kombination einbauen wollte.

@grosser Hast du den Cane Creek Steuersatz nun so in der Kombination eingebaut? Wie verhält es sich? Konntest du ähnliches beobachten?

Vielleicht für einige recht nützlich, bevor sie in eine ähnliche Falle tappen.


----------



## Vincy (1. Oktober 2014)

*Der Tipp von mir war allgemein und nicht auf deinen Cane Creek Steuersatz bezogen*. 
Es gibt da tausend verschiedene Modelle und Variationsmöglichkeiten!


----------



## grosser (1. Oktober 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> *Für jeden, der das auch machen bzw. probieren möchte:*
> Ich persönlich würde davon abraten, es funktioniert zwar, dass die Lagerabdeckschale nicht mehr auf dem Carbon aufliegt, der Cane Creek Steuersatz ist oben jedoch so konzipiert, dass der Klemmring in die Lagerabdeckschale eingeklemmt wird, um den Sitz besser zu festigen und zu zentrieren. Die Distanzringe müssen jedoch zwischen Lagerabdeckschale und Klemmring eingelegt werden, sodass der Klemmring nicht mehr in die Lagerabdeckschale eingelegt werden kann. Bei starker Belastung könnte hier also unnötiges Spiel entstehen, was den Teilen schaden könnte.
> 
> Dieser Bericht ist nicht durch einen direkten Test entstanden, sondern nur bei der bloßen Betrachtung der Gegebenheiten bei einem Freund, der sich diese Kombination einbauen wollte.
> ...


Nein, ich habe mir gerade erst die Spacer bestellt. 
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## MayorDeath (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

ich habe mich entschlossen ein Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC Action Team 2015 zu kaufen, wisst ihr vielleicht welche anderen Dämpfer passen würden, falls ich mit dem verbauten Fox Float CTD nicht zufrieden bin. Passt der Fox Float X oder der Cane Creek DBInline oder ein anderer?
mfg


----------



## Vincy (6. Oktober 2014)

Die Dämpfer passen da auch nicht, weil sich bei den 2015er Rahmen nichts geändert hat.
Kannst allenfalls einen RS Monarch RT3 ( nicht den PLus) nehmen.


----------



## MayorDeath (6. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die antwort, wieso passt der cane creek dbinline nicht?


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Oktober 2014)

Weil der direkt nach der Dämpferbuchse zu breit rauskommt und deswegen den Rahmen berührt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MayorDeath (6. Oktober 2014)

Ah ok. Und beim fox float x hat der agb nicht platz oder?


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Oktober 2014)

Nope, auch der schlägt beim vollen Einfedern gegen den Rahmen, da der Rahmen nicht, wie beim Cube-Team mit einer Aussparung überarbeitet wurde. Das gilt meines Wissens für alle Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Oktober 2014)

Für jeden, der noch wissen möchte, wie das Stereo 140 (29) mit Pike 160 aussieht - und nein, das Panorama ist nicht beabsichtigt, habe nur ehrlich gerade kein anderes Foto


----------



## MayorDeath (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie gut der im Cube Stereo 160 Action team verbaute Dämpfer Fox Float ctd im Cube Custome Tune ist? Was glaubt ihr ist der Enduro tauglich? Wenn ich schon über 4000 Euro für ein Bike ausgebe möchte ich schon dass es dann auch auf dem Trail überzeugt. Denn sonst muß ich es leider abbestellen und mir eine alternative überlegen.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (6. Oktober 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> ... und nein, das Panorama ist nicht beabsichtigt, habe nur ehrlich gerade kein anderes Foto ...



Trotzdem ein SEHR TOLLES Panorama, wo hast denn dieses Foto geschossen?
Hattest Du vorher eigentlich das Fox-Modell 2014 (Talas 5) oder das Vorgänger Modell verbaut?
Ich habe seit einer Reklamation das aktuelle Modell drin und bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden (ich bin allerdings auch mehr der Hobby-AM-Biker und kein Vollprofi)...

Grüssle Strobi-Boy


----------



## deathmetal (6. Oktober 2014)

MayorDeath schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie gut der im Cube Stereo 160 Action team verbaute Dämpfer Fox Float ctd im Cube Custome Tune ist? Was glaubt ihr ist der Enduro tauglich? Wenn ich schon über 4000 Euro für ein Bike ausgebe möchte ich schon dass es dann auch auf dem Trail überzeugt. Denn sonst muß ich es leider abbestellen und mir eine alternative überlegen.



Da wirst du jetzt 1000 Meinungen hören könnte ich mir denken. Ich persönlich bin mit der Hinterbaufunktion meines Stereos mit FOX Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Auch in sehr raumem Gelände finde ich die Funktion absolut top. Kann aber nicht vergleichen, da ich bisher keinen Float X etc. gefahren bin. Aber jeder empfindet das sicher anders oder hat vielleicht auch einen Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (6. Oktober 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein SEHR TOLLES Panorama, wo hast denn dieses Foto geschossen?
> Hattest Du vorher eigentlich das Fox-Modell 2014 (Talas 5) oder das Vorgänger Modell verbaut?
> Ich habe seit einer Reklamation das aktuelle Modell drin und bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden (ich bin allerdings auch mehr der Hobby-AM-Biker und kein Vollprofi)...



Das habe ich sozusagen am Ausgang des Inntals geschossen, auf Chiemgauer Seite in Richtung Wendelstein.
Mein Stereo ist noch das 2013er, demnach hatte ich auch das 2013er Fox-Modell verbaut. An sich gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man eher irgendwelche Pisten runterbügeln möchte, wenn man jedoch auch sehr gerne technische (langsame) Passage fährt, rauscht er entweder gepflegt durch den Federweg oder ist bei schnelleren Passage bockhart...die Mitte lässt sich bei dem irgendwie nicht wirklich einstellen. Da arbeitet die Pike um Welten besser. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass du die 2014er ohne Probleme behalten kannst, vor allem wenn du nichts vermisst!


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Oktober 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Da wirst du jetzt 1000 Meinungen hören könnte ich mir denken. Ich persönlich bin mit der Hinterbaufunktion meines Stereos mit FOX Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Auch in sehr raumem Gelände finde ich die Funktion absolut top. Kann aber nicht vergleichen, da ich bisher keinen Float X etc. gefahren bin. Aber jeder empfindet das sicher anders oder hat vielleicht auch einen Vergleich.



Muss hier deathmetal komplett zustimmen. Der Hinterbau des Stereos arbeitet (auch) mit dem Float CTD sehr gut. Sicherlich gibt es auch noch andere Dämpfer, aber wo ich bei den Gabel schon Negatives (2013er Fox) gemerkt habe, fällt mir das bei dem Dämpfer nicht auf. Natürlich hat der Dämpfer hier auch einiges an Auswirkung, dennoch ist ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Bestandteile auch die Hinterbau-Kinematik, die das Dämpfungsverhalten bestimmt. Mein Fox hinten kommt mit der Pike vorne ganz gut zurecht.

Ich würde jedoch behaupten, dass es auch sehr stark vom Einsatzgebiet abhängt. Fährt man vorwiegend extrem schnell ruppige Passage - nicht verwinkelt etc. - gibt es sicherlich bessere Dämpfer. Fährt man hingegen vorwiegend langsame Passagen arbeitet der Dämpfer sehr gut und passt sich dem gesamten Fahrverhalten sehr gut an. Er drängt sich nicht in den Vordergrund, unterstützt aber genau im richtigen Moment. Ich hoffe, man versteht meine Aussage. 
Das sollte jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass man mit dem nicht auch Pisten runterbügeln kann, das geht sehr wohl --> Wie gesagt, da spielt auch sehr die Geometrie mit.


----------



## MayorDeath (6. Oktober 2014)

super danke für die Antworten, ich glaube ich werde das Bike kaufen! Im Frühjahr werde ich dann ja sehen wie zufrieden ich mit dem Dämpfer bin, ich glaub aber dass er nicht so schlecht sein kann, denn sonst hätte Cube den ja sicher nicht in diesem Rad verbaut.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (6. Oktober 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Mein Stereo ist noch das 2013er, demnach hatte ich auch das 2013er Fox-Modell verbaut.


Habe mir Anfang diesen Jahres auch noch das "alte 2013er Modell" mit der alten Fox (und der Magura MTC) gekauft, habe diese jedoch beanstandet & eingeschickt und dann die aktuelle 2014er Kartusche erhalten, seitdem ist das Ansprechverhalten (für mich) sehr fein und die Gabel rauscht nicht durch (vorausgesetzt, man hat nicht zu wenig Druck drauf), ist aber dennoch sehr feinfühlig. Es gehört aber natürlich auch immer mal wieder ein bisschen Pflege bei der Gabel dazu, dann flutscht sie richtig gut...


----------



## MayorDeath (6. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts beim Stereo eigentlich mit der bikeparktauglichkeit aus? Dürfte ab und zu kein problem sein oder?


----------



## deathmetal (7. Oktober 2014)

MayorDeath schrieb:


> Wie siehts beim Stereo eigentlich mit der bikeparktauglichkeit aus? Dürfte ab und zu kein problem sein oder?



Das kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was du alles fährst. Allgemein würde ich sagen, warum sollte es ein Problem sein? 
Natürliche Trails können teils ja deutlich ruppiger sein als jene im Bike-Park. Wenn du keine 10m Sprünge machst sollte doch nichts dagegen sprechen.


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

Danke

Habe gerade ein email von fox bekommen. Laut denen passt der fox float x ins stereo.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Oktober 2014)

Und du meinst, dem Hersteller von Dämpfungselementen kannst du eher vertrauen als dem Hersteller des Bikes? Ziemlich gewagt, wie ich finde. Die Leute wollen schließlich einen Dämpfer mehr verkaufen.
Ich würde dir dringlichst raten, direkt bei Cube nachzufragen.


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab schon bei cube angefragt, die haben noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

Laut fox factory passt der fox float x ins stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (7. Oktober 2014)

Willst du ein Alu-Stereo?


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

Nein, ist mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen, danke!!


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Oktober 2014)

Ruf einfach mal bei der Cube-Hotline durch. Die sind aber m.W. erst ab 14:30 Uhr wieder verfügbar.


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

V


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist der carbonrahmen oder? Sieht aus als hätte es keine aussparung im rahmen.


----------



## MayorDeath (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab jetzt die antwort con cube, der fox float x ist definitiv nicht geeignet. Schade.


----------



## Grins3katze (7. Oktober 2014)

MayorDeath schrieb:


> Wie siehts beim Stereo eigentlich mit der bikeparktauglichkeit aus? Dürfte ab und zu kein problem sein oder?



hmmm... ich wäre da etwas vorsichtig. Ich hab schon einen Rahmen ersetzt bekommen weil bei Große Durschläge, der Rahmen flext und der Hinterbaubrücke kollidiert gegen das Sitzrohr. Ich fahr allerdings ein 29er Stereo.

Der Stereo 29er ist ein tolles bike, dennoch sollte es schon ein wenig robuster sein.

LG - Chris


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Oktober 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ... Der Stereo 29er ist ein tolles bike, dennoch sollte es schon ein wenig robuster sein...


..., um damit regelmäßig und mit vollem Einsatz die Bikeparks zu shreddern.


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Oktober 2014)

nee nee… auch für Trails hätten mal ein paare zusätzlichen Carbon schichten nicht weh getan... mit dem 2014 Rahmen bin nicht einmal im bike Park gewesen und die Schutzfolio am Sitrohr zeigt leichte Spuren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. Oktober 2014)

Schutzfolie serienmäßig? Den Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr kenne ich ja, aber am 2014er ist auch was am Sitzrohr?


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Oktober 2014)

Na mein klassisches Problem, bei Große Durschläge, der Rahmen flext und der Hinterbaubrücke kollidiert gegen das Sitzrohr... Deswegen hab ich Sitzrohr und brücke mit Folie geschützt.


----------



## CalvinSK (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit dem 29er schon einiges runter, aber das Problem hatte ich noch nicht. Du nimmst das Ding scheinbar ziemlich ran, wenn man das mal so ausdrücken darf. 
Wenn man fragen darf, welche Masse bringst du aufs Rad?


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Oktober 2014)

Nackig 77kg  für 189cm


----------



## CalvinSK (8. Oktober 2014)

Springst du mit dem Teil 10m Road-Gaps oder was treibst du? Nicht schlecht, dass du das Teil zum flexen bringst.


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich nur Trails aber mal auch schnell geballert, ab und zu Drops oder Sprünge aber kein 10 Meter Gap… auf meine Home Trails der größte Double hat vielleicht 6 Meter, der größte Drop hat 1,5 Meter… aber alle mit vernünftige Landung.

 Wie gesagt jetzt nach 6 Monate sehe ich nur leichte Spuren auf der Schutz Folio… nichts mehr…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte meinen Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer verkaufen.
Der Rahmen hat bald 3000km gelaufen, das Tretlager (XTR) ist neu, der Rest arbeitet tadellos, keine Kratzer bis auf ein paar Steinschläge, keine Stürze etc.
Was kann ich dafür verlangen?


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Oktober 2014)

2013 Race 29er? ohne Gabel? ... 900 euro?

Ah nee du fähst der 650B... 900 ist vielleicht zu viel.


----------



## daproblem (8. Oktober 2014)

2013 Race 650B, Gabel würde ich extra verkaufen.

Möchte auf ein Nomad wechseln und frage mich ob es sich eher lohnen würde das Bike im Ganzen zu verkaufen, oder eben nur den Rahmen. Teile wie Bremsen, Schaltung, Reverb, LRS... würde ich erstmal übernehmen.


----------



## CalvinSK (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich fände so 850-900€ in Ordnung. Problematisch ist es immer einen Abnehmer zu finden, aber das sollte der Rahmen schon noch wert sein. Wenn jemand in der Kategorie etwas zum individuellen Basteln sucht und nicht gerade Specialized vernarrt ist, sollte er über den Rahmen zwangsläufig stolpern und dann ist der Preis schon gut --> meiner Meinung nach tolle Geo, spitzen Gewicht und schöne Hinterbaukinematik.


----------



## daproblem (8. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Bike total zufrieden, ist nur ein Hirngespenst von mir bzw. ich habe mich etwas an der Farbe satt gesehen.
Ich hoffe das geht vorbei


----------



## LAforce (10. Oktober 2014)

... die "mentale Abnutzung" ist nie zu unterschätzen


----------



## Living (10. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal kann mir jemand sagen welcher Bashguard von Raceface auf mein Sixc 24/38 Setup passt? Es gibt nur 36er oder 40er?


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe auch 24/38 und zum 36er Raceface gegriffen. Läuft problemlos und schützt die Kette zuverlässig.


----------



## MayorDeath (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Passt eigentlich der neue marzocchi s3c2r dämpfer in den 2015 er stereo hpc rahmen? Laut den bildern sieht der agb mämlich viel kleiner als der von den anderen Herstellern aus.


----------



## Vincy (12. Oktober 2014)

Das täuscht, da es von der jeweiligen Dämpfergröße abhängig ist. Je größer die EBL (190/51-222/70mm), desto längerer auch die Luftkammer. 
Dürfte da auch recht knapp werden. Ist mit ca 600€ auch nicht grad billig.
http://www.marzocchi.de/Template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=20549


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo 
Hab schon mal geschrieben, das die Schaltung beim Stereo recht schwergängig ist. Hab schon neue Shimano Sp41 Hüllen und beschichtete Züge montiert, es würde besser aber immer noch deutlich härter als bei meinen anderen Bildes.
Hab jetzt mal,das Xt Shadow Plus Schaltwerk gegen ein normales getauscht, ein wenig leichter aber nicht gut genug.
Hab jetzt den Zug demontiert und genau angeschaut. Der macht genau am Ausgang vom Unterrohr einen Knick. 
Hab mir das jetzt mal genau angeschaut. Die beiden Anschlaghülsen, die unten in den Rahmen reingesteckt werden, stehen relativ steil und der Zug Macht an der Stelle einen Blgen von ca. 45 Grad. Ich denke, da liegt das Problem.
Hab den hinteren Zug jetzt mal außen verlegt, die Schaltung geht jetzt sehr leicht, eigentlich perfekt, sieht aber nicht so schön aus.
Eine Idee wäre, den oberen Eingang am Steuerror, der einen Durchmesser von 6mm hat und für den Zug dann auf ca. 3mm verengt auf 4,5 mm aufzubohren. Dann könnte man den Kompletten Zug innen verlegen, die unteren Anschlaghülsen braucht man dann auch nicht mehr. wär optisch sauber, Schaltung wäre dann leichtgängig und normal sollte eine normale Zughülse mit 6mm oben auch noch halten, falls man wieder zurückrüsten möchte.
Aber einen Carbonrahmen aufbohren 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mir eher die Frage stellen, ob mir das Geklapper der Zughülle im Oberrohr nicht mehr auf die Nerven gehen würde. 
Hast du das ganze noch mal so zusammengebaut, wie es gehört - und zwar im Unterrohr und inkl. neuem Schaltzug?


----------



## Hans (17. Oktober 2014)

An das geklappere hab ich auch schon gedacht - wäre nich gut 

Aktuell ist der hintere Schaltzug außen verlegt, unterm Oberrohr und an der Sitzstrebe entlang. Hat auch den Vorteil, das am Schaltwerk der Bogen des Schaltzuges mehr gerade läuft als die Originale Führung an der Kettenstrebe.

Hab mir jetzt noch eine Gore Ride On Set bestellt, des werd ich mal testen. Möchte dann auch versuchen die Anschlaghülsen unten vom Winkel her etwas auszurichten, weiß nur noch nicht wie


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dir raten, erst mal zu versuchen, die ursprüngliche Situation wiederherzustellen. Die Schwergängigkeit lag mit Sicherheit nur an dem Knick im Schaltzug. Und dass die Zughülle am Ausgang einen so starken Abgangswinkel beschreibt, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Bogen der Zughülle unter dem Tretlager zu groß ist. Dazu dann einfach hinten an der Schlaufe zum Schaltwerk ziehen, bis der Bogen am Tretlager eng genug ist.


----------



## Hans (17. Oktober 2014)

Du hast bestimmt recht, die Schwergängigkeit lag an dem Knick im Schaltzug.
Aber der Knick war nicht am Ausgang, sondern am Eingang, also im Unterrohr . Und das ist eben das Problem.
Und wenn ich das wieder normal verlege, kommt der Knick wieder.


----------



## CalvinSK (17. Oktober 2014)

Mich wundert es trotzdem irgendwie, denn beim Stereo kann man die Schaltzüge eigentlich so verlegen, dass das genau nicht passiert. Vielleicht solltest du noch einmal genau schauen, ob du es nicht vernünftiger verlegen kannst (Länge der Schalthüllen, etc.), als dass du da irgendwie am Rahmen herumbohrst. Entweder ist das bei dir ein spezieller Fertigungsfehler, ansonsten würde es mich ehrlich gesagt sehr wundern, wenn das nicht ginge, denn bei mir gibt es solche Probleme nicht.
Bevor du da direkt am Rahmen rumbastelst, würde ich lieber noch einmal versuchen von Anfang an sauber zu verlegen.


----------



## Hans (17. Oktober 2014)

Ist alles sauber verlegt , ich kann das eigentlich 
Hab mir in meiner Laufbahn schon ca 20 Bikes aufgebaut
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu pingelig


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Oktober 2014)

Bau's doch ganz einfach noch mal richtig auf und schau, wie sich das Ganze dann anfühlt. Ich würde ja fast einen Kasten Bier wetten, dass dein Problem dann Geschichte ist, aber der Versand macht das leider unerschwinglich. 

N8.


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Oktober 2014)

Da habt ihr ein interessantes Thema angegriffen. Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem und finde es auch schwergängig, mit Schlamm und Dreck macht es auf Dauer immer schlimmer.

Die Lösung mit durchgehenden Zügen hätte mich auch interessiert… aber eben angst dass alles noch mehr klappert…

Letztendlich bin ich halbwegs zufrieden mit dem beschichte/abgedichtete Shimano SP41. Die helfen bestimmt dem knick am Unterrohrausgang zu beseitigen da die lange Dichtungen weit in dem Rahmen rein kommen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (18. Oktober 2014)

Betrifft das Problem bei euch dann Umwerfer und Schaltwerk oder nur eines der beiden? Ich kann halt nur vom Schaltwerk sprechen, da ich einen 1-fach Aufbau habe, doch das lässt sich wirklich sehr einfach und weich schalten, trotz bereits zahlreicher Schlammausfahrten.
Außerdem habe ich noch immer nicht ganz verstanden, wo es bei dem Stereo zu einem Knick kommen kann. Der Zug geht normalerweise in einem gleichmäßigen Bogen oben in den Rahmen, kommt unten wieder recht gerade raus (angenommen die Länge der Schalthülle passt und macht keinen zu großen Bogen) und ab dann ist die Sache ohnehin schon erledigt, denn an der Kettenstrebe kann man wenig falsch machen. Ich habe zudem noch einen Kabelbinder genommen und direkt sozusagen am "Einstieg" der Kettenstrebe die Schalthülle festgemacht, damit diese nicht in Richtung Kettenblatt wandern kann. Ich kann gerne einmal davon ein Foto machen, weil ich wüsste nicht wirklich, wie man da zu einem Knick kommen kann.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute mal ganz kühn, dass ein Teil des Bogens hinten am Schaltwerk nach vorne zum Tretlager gewandert ist. Passiert, wenn das Rad einfedert und der/die Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe nicht stark genug sind, um die Zughülle festzuhalten.

Ich werde demnächst die Züge das erste Mal wechseln. Der Widerstand hat sich schon merklich erhöht und ist jetzt in etwa so hoch, wie normalerweise mit eingeschaltetem Shadow Plus. Nach irgendwas um die 2.500km und 30.000hm seit Dezember dürfen die aber auch runter sein.

@CalvinSK: Ja, mach mal ein Foto. Kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Hans (18. Oktober 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Betrifft das Problem bei euch dann Umwerfer und Schaltwerk oder nur eines der beiden? Ich kann halt nur vom Schaltwerk sprechen, da ich einen 1-fach Aufbau habe, doch das lässt sich wirklich sehr einfach und weich schalten, trotz bereits zahlreicher Schlammausfahrten.
> Außerdem habe ich noch immer nicht ganz verstanden, wo es bei dem Stereo zu einem Knick kommen kann. Der Zug geht normalerweise in einem gleichmäßigen Bogen oben in den Rahmen, kommt unten wieder recht gerade raus (angenommen die Länge der Schalthülle passt und macht keinen zu großen Bogen) und ab dann ist die Sache ohnehin schon erledigt, denn an der Kettenstrebe kann man wenig falsch machen. Ich habe zudem noch einen Kabelbinder genommen und direkt sozusagen am "Einstieg" der Kettenstrebe die Schalthülle festgemacht, damit diese nicht in Richtung Kettenblatt wandern kann. Ich kann gerne einmal davon ein Foto machen, weil ich wüsste nicht wirklich, wie man da zu einem Knick kommen kann.



Das mit dem zusätzlichen Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe hab ich auch gemacht. Die Außen Hüllen sind bei mir auch sauber verlegt, da gibt es kein Problem. Der Knick Ist im Schaltseil innerhalb des Unterrohres, bei den zwei Adatern am unteren Ausgang aus dem Unterrohr.
Das Schaltseil läuft parallel im Unterrohr runter und genau innen am Eintritt des Adapters macht der Zug einen Knick von ca. 45 Grad, da eben dieser Adapter eben leicht schräg im Unterrohr steckt. Man sieht das, wenn ein Schaltseil und ein Adapter ausgebaut ist. Beim schalten läuft der Zug dann immer über diese Kante und es entsteht mit der Zeit der Knick. Betrifft Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, beim Umwerfer fällt es halt nicht so auf, da der meist eh schwerer zu bedienen ist als das Schaltwerk.
Ich werde versuchen durch unterlegen den Abapter in einem anderen Winkel einzubauen


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Oktober 2014)

Letzter Tipp von mir: Verdammt noch mal - jetzt bau den Kram wieder so zusammen, wie es gehört und nimm einen neuen Zug ohne Knick! Der Aufwand hält sich in erträglichen Grenzen, im Gegensatz zu dem, was du sonst noch vorhast.
Dass der Knick durch den winkeligen Abgang der Gegenhalter-Hülse in den Zug gekommen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Meine Züge gehen nämlich auch in etwa im 45° Winkel aus dem Unterrohr heraus.
Ich halte es für sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass du mal mit der Zughülle unterm Tretlager irgendwo hängen geblieben bist und dir so den Knick in den Zug geholt hast. Oder aber der Knick war schon von Anfang an drin.


----------



## CalvinSK (18. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal, wie es bei mir verlegt ist. Bitte achtet nicht auf den Dreck, ich war gestern Nacht noch biken und hatte keine Lust mehr großartig zu putzen 































Auch innen bei dem Adapter nach außen wird meiner Meinung nach kein so großer Knick erzeugt, dass der Schaltzug so stark abgewinkelt wird. Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es so verlegt ohne Probleme bei mir geht. Und bitte bohr da nicht irgendwie am Rahmen rum...


----------



## Hans (18. Oktober 2014)

Heute Mittag hat der Postbote einen Satz Gore Ride On Schaltzüge gebracht.
Nachmittag dann eingebaut. Die Kurve unterm Tretlager ein wenig enger verlegt, die Schlaufe vorm Schaltwerk ein wenig anders verlegt ( den hinteren Haltepunkt an der Kettenstrebe nicht genutzt sonder seitlich befestigt, sieht man wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz nicht ), und jetzt schaltet sich das ganze so wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (18. Oktober 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> ... und jetzt schaltet sich das ganze so wie ich mir das vorstelle


Da muss ich wohl auch mal ran. Habe auch ganz schöne Wiederstände zu überwinden...


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab's auch gerade hinter mich gebracht. Schaltperformance wiederhergestellt.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (19. Oktober 2014)

Probleme das Bike auf das Hinterrad zu ziehen

HI,
bin mit meinen 29 er SL in 18 Zoll bei 177 Körper-Grösse insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Liegt wahrscheinlich an mir - nur aufs Hinterrad krieg Ich's kaum gezogen. Wheelie geht noch ein paar Meter, aber beim Manual bekomme ich das VR einfach nur wenig hoch. Ohne Manual habe ich vor höheren Drops und Sprüngen Schiss.

Frage: Bringt da ein Austausch des orginal 70mm FSA Vorbaus gegen einen 35mm wie z.B. Den hier : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Vorbau/Spike-Race-Stem-31-8-mm-Vorbau-2013-35-mm.html
was oder muss ich einfach  weiterüben ?


----------



## CalvinSK (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe einen 50er Vorbau drauf und fahre auch den18er Rahmen und damit geht ein Manual recht geschmeidig. Generell zickt das Stereo etwas mehr als andere (hecklastigere) Räder, was aber nur wenig ist und dafür klettert das Ding wie eine Bergziege. Binleider noch nie mit einen größeren Vorbau gefahren, aber mit dem 50er geht es gut.


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Oktober 2014)

Also klar der Stereo 29er hat 452mm kettenstreben… das hilft bergauf und für Stabilität bei Highspeed… aber für Manuel oder Wheelie muss man schön ackern…

Ich fahr auch ein HT 29er, 2Soulscycle „Quarterhorse“, da hab ich Ultra kürzen kettenstreben von 416 bis 430mm verstellbar… da geht der Manual oder Wheelie mit leichten Gewichtsverlagerung…

Mit dem Vorbau empfehle ich auch kürzer zu fahren, aber Vorsicht das Stereo hat ein sehr kurzen Reach…


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch eher für mehr Training plädieren. Man versaut sich sonst schnell die Tourentauglichkeit.


----------



## LanceDD (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre auch einen 50er Vorbau und mit dem geht es um Welten besser aufs Hinterrad, als mit dem originalen 90er! Und die Tourentauglichkeit hat auch nicht gelitten!


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Oktober 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher für mehr Training plädieren. Man versaut sich sonst schnell die Tourentauglichkeit.



Na ja, nee… also das hat nicht 100% was mit Training zu tun, klar muss man sich an dem Fahrrad dran gewöhnen aber verhältnismäßig verlangt das Stereo mehr Kraft und Körpereinsatz um aufs Hinterrad zu kommen als andere Fahrräder…


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das ist klar. Genau das meine ich ja auch. Man kann sich die Fahrtechnik aber auch entsprechend aneignen, um es mit dem Originalsetup zu schaffen.


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2014)

Toxoholixs hat meine Fox 34 29 auf Talas 5 Air und neuem CTD Set + neuen Dichtungen und Lagern + natürlich Öl gepimpt ,-)
welch ein Unterschied;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2014)

Garantie?


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2014)

yo


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2014)

Mist! (Also für mich.  )
Ich hätt ja gerne mal einen Kostenpunkt für den Fall, dass das nicht mehr auf Garantie durchgeht.

@crossboss: Wann war denn das Kaufdatum deines Stereos, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## stromb6 (21. Oktober 2014)

Nach 1400km und 45.000 Höhenmeter trat folgendes am SLT auf.





Nach nur zwei Wochen einen komplett neuen Hinterbau von Cube erhalten und vom lokalen Bikehändler auch noch eingebaut und Lager gewartet.

Danke an Cube und den Händler.


----------



## crossboss (21. Oktober 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Mist! (Also für mich.  )
> Ich hätt ja gerne mal einen Kostenpunkt für den Fall, dass das nicht mehr auf Garantie durchgeht.
> 
> @crossboss: Wann war denn das Kaufdatum deines Stereos, wenn ich fragen darf?



03.2014 war kein Problem, direkt an Toxoholixs, hatte die vorher deswegen angeschrieben, ob ich es erst zum Händler muß, wegen 6 Monate Gewährleistungsrecht schicken sollte. Danach ist dann die Werksgarantie 1,5 Jahre relevant für Dich bis die 2 jahre um sind ab Kaufdatum.
Normal hätte der Upgrade ca. 400 € gekostet.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Oktober 2014)

Dank dir. Wie lange ham se insgesamt gebraucht?


----------



## crossboss (21. Oktober 2014)

ne Woche incl. Versand


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Oktober 2014)

Akzeptabel. Noch mal danke.


----------



## cos75 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ist es normal, dass das Stereo Super in 16" nur 31cm Tretlagerhöhe hat oder hat Cube da den Rahmen falsch gebacken? Bei den größeren Rahmengrößen ist es nämlich höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (23. Oktober 2014)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass das Stereo Super in 16" nur 31cm Tretlagerhöhe hat oder hat Cube da den Rahmen falsch gebacken? Bei den größeren Rahmengrößen ist es nämlich höher.



Wie hast du gemessen, bis zur Mitte des Tretlagers oder bis zum unteren Ende?
Bei zweiter Variante komme ich auch auf 31cm, ansonsten sind es ca. 32cm.

Ich habe ein Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 29 in 18".


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Oktober 2014)

Bei meinem 650b in 20" sind es mit 2.4er Ardent und HighrollerII bis Mitte Achse ziemlich genau 33cm.


----------



## cos75 (23. Oktober 2014)

Es geht um das Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27,5 von meiner Schwester. 

Sie stößt bergauf bei jeder kleinsten Wurzel mit den Pedalen an.

Die Tretlagerhöhe wurde im Laden gemessen. Bei einem 20" ist das Tretlager 34cm hoch, bei Ihrem 16" nur 31cm.

Abgesehen davon, dass eine Tretlagerhöhe von 31cm bei einem Bike mit 160mm viel zu wenig ist, kann es doch auch nicht sein, dass die Rahmen unterschiedliche Tretlagerhöhen haben.

Der Laden versucht, das mit Cube zu klären. Wollte jetzt erst nur mal wissen, wie hoch das Tretlager bei anderen 16" Rahmen ist, eventl. hat sie ja einen fehlerhaften Rahmen erwischt.


----------



## CalvinSK (23. Oktober 2014)

Was für Kurbelarme sind denn montiert (Länge)? Bei ruppigen Passagen ist die Pedalstellung schon entscheidend, selbst mit einem höheren Tretlager.

Ich habe damit eigentlich keine Probleme und wenn war es eher ein Fahrfehler meinerseits.


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich meinen Fahrstil schon ordentlich umstellen musste und schon öfters brenzliche Situationen hatte, weil ich mit dem Pedal irgendwo hängen geblieben bin. Das ist für mich der größe Schwachpunkt des 2013er Stereos. Und dann noch mal 3cm weniger Bodenfreiheit - ich mag's mir nicht vorstellen müssen...

Rechnen wir mal.
310mm Lagerhöhe, 172mm Kurbel (Annahme), 10mm Pedalstärke (ab Mitte Achse), 20mm Sag beim normalen Sitzen. Bleiben genau 108mm Bodenfreiheit. Einmal einfedern, und du sitzt auf.


----------



## Lusio (23. Oktober 2014)

Einen fehlerhaften Rahmen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen höchstens einen zu kurzen Dämpfer.
Bei mir war der Dämpfer sehr schnell defekt, ich konnte ihn nicht mehr feststellen da hatte ich ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (23. Oktober 2014)

... und nicht zu vernachlässigen: in dem Fall sitzt die Dame noch auf dem Fahrrad, d.h. die Bodenfreiheit im unteren Umkehrpunkt der Pedale ist noch etwas geringer, da das Fahrwerk ja belastet ist...


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Oktober 2014)

Daher 20mm Sag. 
OK, ist bisschen zu wenig geschätzt.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (23. Oktober 2014)

25% Sag bei 160mm macht dann 40mm Sag, bleiben also nur noch 88mm Freiheit (nach Al_Borlands Rechnung)


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Oktober 2014)

Geh ich mit. Nicht sonderlich üppig.


----------



## CalvinSK (23. Oktober 2014)

Kenn mich da zwar jetzt nicht voll aus, aber aufgrund der verschiedenen Winkel sollte sich der Federweg nicht eins zu eins in die Tretlagerhöhe umsetzen. 40mm Federweg sind demnach nicht 40mm Tretlagerhöhe.

Weiß irgendwie nicht so ganz, was das Problem ist. Das Cube ist, soweit ich weiß mit 331mm Tretlagerhöhe angegeben, das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29 ist mit 338mm angegeben, was nicht viel mehr ist, dort liest man aber recht wenig. Bei 31cm kann ich es schon verstehen, bei echten 33cm sollte es schon passen.


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Oktober 2014)

Liegt vielleicht auch am Standard-Dämpfersetup, das vergleichsweise linear ist. Beim normalen Fahren habe ich das Aufsetzproblem weniger, bzw. an Stellen, wo andere auch aufsetzen.
Sobald aber z.B. im Uphill ne kleine Unebenheit (10cm Wurzel etc.) kommt, muss ich penibel auf die Pedalstellung achten. Ist ein Pedal gerade in dem Moment unten ist, wenn ich über das Hinterniss rolle, dann kann ich schon drauf warten.
Für mich wie gesagt anfangs sehr ungewohnt. Mittlerweile habe ich ein Auge dafür entwickelt und passe meine Kurbelei entsprechend an.


----------



## JuraRider (23. Oktober 2014)

Gegenüber meinen, vom Federweg her vergleichbaren  26er Bikes  Trek Remedy und BMC Trailfox, sitzt das Tretlager 35 resp. 30mm tiefer beim 650er Stereo in 20Zoll. Zusammen mit den relativ dicken Crank Brother Mallet Pedalen, bleibt wenig Luft zum Boden. Mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit streife ich auf jeder Tour, trotz angepasster Fahrtechnik, ein- zweimal eine Wurzel, Stein oder einfach auch nur den Boden in Kurven. Dies trübt leider meinen Gesamteindruck eines ansonsten tollen Bikes erheblich. Da im Jura die Trails bisweilen recht verblockt sind, werde ich in Zukunft darauf schauen und mir nur Bikes mit höherem Tretlager anlachen.


----------



## cos75 (24. Oktober 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Einen fehlerhaften Rahmen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen höchstens einen zu kurzen Dämpfer.
> Bei mir war der Dämpfer sehr schnell defekt, ich konnte ihn nicht mehr feststellen da hatte ich ähnliche Probleme.


Dämpfer ist nicht defekt oder zusammengezogen (nachgemessen). Kurbellänge ist 175mm. Aber selbst mit einer 165mm Kurbel (was meiner Meinung für einem Tourenbike nicht geeigent ist), ist ein 31cm Tretlager viel zu niedrig.

Die im Bikeshop meinten der 16" Rahmen ist eine Fehlkonstruktion. Das Tretlager ist bei dieser Rahmengröße deshalb niedriger, als bei den anderen Rahmengrößen, weil man bei dieser Größe das Unterrohr sonst nicht mit dem Sitzrohr verbinden konnte.

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass solche groben Mängel an einem Bike, auch nach Jahren nicht bekannt sind. Den Rahmen gibt es ja nicht erst seit diesem Jahr. In den Bike-Magazinen werden nur die größeren Rahmengröße getestet und hier im Forum fährt wohl auch niemand 16" (vermutlich gleich wieder umgetauscht), bzw. hat noch niemand von dem Problem berichtet.

Noch erstaunlicher finde ich, dass Cube das 16" Bike überhaupt so verkauft...


----------



## cos75 (24. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Vincy (24. Oktober 2014)

Cube Action Team Fahrerin Laura Brethauer fährt ein Stereo 160 mit 16".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ob die Laura einen Serienrahmen fährt? Ich denke nicht:


> Eigens für das Cube Action Team ließ Cube Sondermodelle des Stereo 160 Super HPC produzieren. Die Custom-Rahmen weisen oberhalb der unteren Dämpferaufnahme eine nach innen gewandte Wölbung im Unterrohr auf, was es möglich macht, an den Team-Bikes einen Fox Float X Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter zu fahren. Am Serien-Rahmen ist das nicht möglich.


Laut dem Artikel hat das Bike von Nico Lau hat 351mm Tretlagerhöhe, aber er fährt auch ne 180mm Gabel.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ride-the-pros-bikes-das-leichte-cube-stereo-von-nico-lau.731876/


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Oktober 2014)

Tut die Frau Brethauer aber nicht. Weder den Float X noch ne 36. Wie's mit dem Rahmen aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## cos75 (24. Oktober 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Tut die Frau Brethauer aber nicht. Weder den Float X noch ne 36. Wie's mit dem Rahmen aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Laut Frau Brethauers letzten Fotos auf Facebook, fährt sie inzwischen einen Float X.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Oktober 2014)

Dann ist die Sache klar. Fragt sich nur, ob nur die Fox36 in Nico Laus Stereo das Tretlager so hoch schraubt oder ob was an der Kinematik des Hinterbaus verändert wurde.

Oder aber sie haben es sich einfach gemacht und einen FloatX genommen, der schon von sich aus etwas länger baut...


----------



## maschbaer (24. Oktober 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nach 1400km und 45.000 Höhenmeter trat folgendes am SLT auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da habe ich leider schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht: 

Habe meines wegen einer schiefen und zu weit von der Bremsscheibe entfernten Postmountaufnahme am Hinterbau über meinen Händler bei Cube eingeschickt. Nach 4 Wochen immer noch keine Rückmeldung.

Grrrrr....
Masch


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (24. Oktober 2014)

cos75 schrieb:


> Es geht um das Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27,5 von meiner Schwester.
> 
> Sie stößt bergauf bei jeder kleinsten Wurzel mit den Pedalen an.
> 
> ...



Sicher dass der SAG richtig eingestellt wurde ? Schonmal mit weniger SAG versucht ?


----------



## cos75 (25. Oktober 2014)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Sicher dass der SAG richtig eingestellt wurde ? Schonmal mit weniger SAG versucht ?


Sag ist 25%, sie hat auch schon weniger versucht. Sicher könnten man den Dämpfer noch härter aufpumpen, aber was ist das für ein Kompromiss bei einem über 4000,- EUR Bike...

Bei Conway hat man das Problem erkannt:


> Im Enduro-Bereich galt einige Zeit die niedrigste Tretlagerhöhe kombiniert mit dem flachsten Lenkwinkel als das Nonplusultra. Erst dann kam die Erleuchtung, Enduros sind kein Downhiller, bei getravelten Forken sind nämlich selbst Regenrinnen bergauf ernstzunehmende Hindernisse. Unserer Meinung nach ist ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis aus flachem Lenkwinkel, mittlerer Tretlagerhöhe, ausreichend Bodenfreiheit, niedriger Front und niedriger Überstandshöhe das Optimum für unsere Vorstellung von WE MAKE ENDURO.


http://wemakeenduro.de/#step8


----------



## Cubeamsrider (25. Oktober 2014)

cos75 schrieb:


> Laut Frau Brethauers letzten Fotos auf Facebook, fährt sie inzwischen einen Float X.



Ja, aber mit dem abgeänderten 2014er Rahmen. 2013 war ein anderer Rahmen, der von der Serie.
Das Bild oben ist mit dem 2013er Rahmen, erkennbar an der alten Team Lackierung.


----------



## Lusio (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, du hast die Tretlager Höhe im unbelasteten Zuszand gemessen.
Die Tretlager Höhe kann man durch absenken des Vorder- oder des Hinterrades erhöhen. Vorne ist durch die Gabel fix kannst aber nachmessen. Hinten solltest du mal die Schwinge, die Wippe, die Dänpfereinbaulänge und den Abstand Tretlager zur Wippenbefestigung exakt mit einem zweiten Rad vergleichen, dann siehst du sicher woran es liegt.
Du kannst auch mal den Dämpfer ausbauen oder einseitig lösen dann kannst du das Tretlager in eine andere Position bringen.
Nach Geo Daten für des Stereo 27,5 ist die hintere Kettenstrebe bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich 441,5 mm der Dämpfer ist 216mm lang mit 64 mm Hub. Ich tippe auf falschen Dämpfer.
Die Unterrohr Theorie ist ein Schmarren, durch das Unterrohr in Verbindung mit dem Oberrohr ändert sich nur der Radstand, siehe auch hierzu die Geometriedaten von Cube.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-super-hpc-sl-275-greennorange-2015/

Die Winkel wurden nicht betrachtet, wenn die nicht stimmen würde das heißen, dass ein komplett falscher Rahmen verbaut wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (25. Oktober 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> der Dämpfer ist 216mm lang mit 64 mm Hub. Ich tippe auf falschen Dämpfer.


Dachte auch erst, oder Stuck-Down-Defekt. Aber Dämpfer ist ok und Dämpferlänge passt.


----------



## verdeboreale (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Foristen,

nachdem ich jetzt drei Jahre ein 2010er HPA Race gefahren bin (und wenig im Forum unterwegs war), dürstet mich nach einem 29er. Der örtliche und vor allem freundliche Händler würde mir eins für einen annehmbaren Preis überlassen (2013er Race HPC 140).

Hierzu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Gab es bei den 2013er HPC welche mit Aluschwinge? Mittlerweile gibt es ja anscheinend eine Unterscheidung in HPC (Alusschwinge) und Super HPC (Carbon-Schwinge). Das gabs 2013 aber noch nicht, oder?

2.Gibt`s auch Positives von der Talas Evolution zu berichten? Irgendwie liest man gefühlt nur Negatives - vor allem, dass das CTD schnell den Geist aufgeben soll. Hintergrund der Frage: von meiner Revelation im aktuellen Stereo las man auch, dass sie schnell hinüber sein soll. Was dann bei mir ja auch ziemlich gut geklappt hat. Allerdings war nach dem Austausch diverser Innereien dann auch Ruhe.

3. Warum ist das aktuelle Race HPC 140 (3.000.-) gut 300 Euro günstiger als das 2013er (3.300.-)? So billig kommen mir die verbauten 2014er Teile jetzt auch nicht vor, als dass dies den Preisunterschied rechtfertigen würde (Pike vs. Talas, SRAM-Teile). Oder liegt das evtl. an der Alu-Schwinge im Hinterbau bei der HPC-Version?

Ich bin nach vielem Stöbern im Netz eher verwirrt als erleuchtet. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen!?

PS: Irgendwie finde ich die CUBE-Stereo-Palette mittlerweile ziemlich unübersichtlich. 650B, 29er, HPC, Super HPC, HPA...
PPS: immer noch die Cheap-Tricks bei Cubes um die 3.000 Euro - eine Deore Kassette! SLX-Shifter! Nicht zu fassen.

Viele Grüße

Verdeboreale


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2014)

*1.* Die HPC Version gibt es erst ab Modelljahr 2014. Um die 29er besser im Markt zu positionieren, hat man da preiswertere Alternativen ergänzt.
*2.* Nein, allenfalls der relativ günstige Marktpreis.
*3.* Es ist beim 2014er Modell ein *HPC*, mit Hinterbau aus Alu. Mit besserer Ausstattung, dafür aber etwas schwerer (Rahmenset ca 500g mehr).

*Super HPC* = Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau aus Vollcarbon
*HPC* = Hauptrahmen aus Vollcarbon, kpl Hinterbau aus Alu
*HPA* = Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau aus Alu


----------



## LanceDD (31. Oktober 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Hierzu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gab es bei den 2013er HPC welche mit Aluschwinge? Das gabs 2013 aber noch nicht, oder?
> 
> ...


Ich probiere es mal, dich zu erleuchten, obwohl ich nur nachplapper. 
Allerdings fahre ich ein 2014 HPC 140... 

Zu 1. Das 2013er ist komplett Carbon

Zu 2. Die 2013er Fox waren glaub durch die Bank Murks.
Wenn du das 2013er nimmst, lass dir von deinem Händler auf jeden Fall ne Pike oder ne 2015er Fox einbauen! 

Zu 3. Jo, liegt am Alu Hinterbau und Teile sind nahezu Wurscht. Nur die angesprochene Kassette solltest du wirklich tauschen! 
Aufs Fahrwerk kommt es an und das is nun schon ne ganze Weile gleich, aber ausgereift.


----------



## verdeboreale (31. Oktober 2014)

@ Vincy und LanceDD:

vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe. Jetzt bin ich schon schlauer! Mh. Das mit der Talas gibt mir echt zu denken. Aber mit dem Händler verhandeln ist nicht mehr drin. Ich denke, der ist an der Schmerzgrenze. 20% off von der Liste, dazu Umbau auf Tubeless, andere Reifen, XT-Kassette und XT-Shifter. Damit wäre ich an sich sehr zufrieden. Aber wenn die Talas ein Totalausfall ist, dann komme ich echt ins Grübeln. So richtige Tests über die Gabel habe ich auch nirgends gefunden - außer ein paar Threads zu technischen Problemen. Habt Ihr noch nen Tipp, wo ich noch ein bisschen stöbern könnte?

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (1. November 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> @ Vincy und LanceDD:
> 
> vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe. Jetzt bin ich schon schlauer! Mh. Das mit der Talas gibt mir echt zu denken. Aber mit dem Händler verhandeln ist nicht mehr drin. Ich denke, der ist an der Schmerzgrenze. 20% off von der Liste, dazu Umbau auf Tubeless, andere Reifen, XT-Kassette und XT-Shifter. Damit wäre ich an sich sehr zufrieden. Aber wenn die Talas ein Totalausfall ist, dann komme ich echt ins Grübeln. So richtige Tests über die Gabel habe ich auch nirgends gefunden - außer ein paar Threads zu technischen Problemen. Habt Ihr noch nen Tipp, wo ich noch ein bisschen stöbern könnte?
> 
> ...


Bin bislang mit meiner 2013 Talas zufrieden, ist aber Factory und nicht Evolution.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (1. November 2014)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Bin bislang mit meiner 2013 Talas zufrieden, ist aber Factory und nicht Evolution.


...nach allem, was ich weiß, hat die auch ein komplett anderes Innenleben.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## LanceDD (1. November 2014)

Ich würde mal probieren, die Gabel gleich nach dem Kauf zu Fox zu schicken und um ein neues Innenleben bitten (2014 oder gar schon 2015). Kostet halt bissl was, aber immer noch besser als gleich ne ganz neue, andere Gabel... 
Aber evtl. triffst du auch auf große Kulanz und bekommst das neue Innenleben für lau. Solltest halt bissl über Wegsacken an Steilstufen, schlechtes Ansprechen usw. meckern. Das hat bei einigen im Forum und auch hier im Thread geholfen... 
Weiß zwar nicht wie sie sich bei Fox verhalten, wenn du ne nagelneue Gabel schickst, aber versuchen könntest du das... 

Und 20% Rabatt finde ich auch nicht sonderlich viel für ein 2 (!) Jahre altes Bike. Is das nicht Standard? Z. B. beim größten Cube Händler bikediscount?!


----------



## verdeboreale (1. November 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich würde mal probieren, die Gabel gleich nach dem Kauf zu Fox zu schicken und um ein neues Innenleben bitten (2014 oder gar schon 2015). Kostet halt bissl was, aber immer noch besser als gleich ne ganz neue, andere Gabel...
> Aber evtl. triffst du auch auf große Kulanz und bekommst das neue Innenleben für lau. Solltest halt bissl über Wegsacken an Steilstufen, schlechtes Ansprechen usw. meckern. Das hat bei einigen im Forum und auch hier im Thread geholfen...
> Weiß zwar nicht wie sie sich bei Fox verhalten, wenn du ne nagelneue Gabel schickst, aber versuchen könntest du das...
> 
> Und 20% Rabatt finde ich auch nicht sonderlich viel für ein 2 (!) Jahre altes Bike. Is das nicht Standard? Z. B. beim größten Cube Händler bikediscount?!



Mh. Ich denke, erst mal fahren und dann die Tipps beherzigen! Es ist halt oft auch so, dass sich nur die Unzufriedenen im Forum melden, auch wenn sie in der absoluten Minderheit sind. Deshalb würden mich ja auch noch ein paar andere Stimmen/Threads interessieren ;-)
Ja, die 20% sind Standard, aber nicht die includierten Änderungen. Und es ist halt so, dass mein Händler nicht für jeden Shice ein Vermögen nimmt, sondern vieles für nen Appel und ein Ei und manchmal auch für lau macht und ich noch nie schlecht bei ihm gefahren bin. Außerdem ist er grad mal zwei Mnuten zu Fuß um die Ecke und das ist oft viel Wert. Mir zumindest. Deshalb ist das billigste Angebot nicht auch zwangsläufig das beste.  Support your local dealer! 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## LanceDD (1. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall is ein Händler ums Eck Gold wert. 

Wie auch immer du dich entscheidest, du wirst VIEL Bike fürs Geld bekommen!


----------



## damianfromhell (1. November 2014)

Setz nen schreiben auf wo du was von ruckelndem schlechten ansprechverhalten schreibst. Gib des deinem Händler damit der das zu der gabel beilegt. Des geht super.

Sags immer lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und den Service haben als 100 Euro gespart und dumm dazustehen wenn was hin ist


----------



## Vincy (1. November 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> ...nach allem, was ich weiß, hat die auch ein komplett anderes Innenleben.



Nur bei der Dämpfung ist da ein Unterschied. Das Talas bzw Float System ist immer identisch. Unterschiede ergeben sich auch durch das jeweilige Modelljahr!
Sprich mit deinem Händler, er soll sich da mit Fox/Toxoholics in Verbindung setzen und die Gabel auf aktuellem Stand bringen. Evtl mit kleinem Aufpreis für eine FIT CTD Dämpferkartusche. Erstrecht bei dem 2013er Evolution Modell.
Und wenn du nicht unbedingt eine Absenkung (Talas) brauchst, dann nimm gleich das Float System.


----------



## verdeboreale (1. November 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nur bei der Dämpfung ist da ein Unterschied. Das Talas bzw Float System ist immer identisch. Unterschiede ergeben sich auch durch das jeweilige Modelljahr!
> Sprich mit deinem Händler, er soll sich da mit Fox/Toxoholics in Verbindung setzen und die Gabel auf aktuellem Stand bringen. Evtl mit kleinem Aufpreis für eine FIT CTD Dämpferkartusche. Erstrecht bei dem 2013er Evolution Modell.
> Und wenn du nicht unbedingt eine Absenkung (Talas) brauchst, dann nimm gleich das Float System.



Gibt`s da Anhaltspunkte bezüglich der zu erwartenden Kosten?

Ich habe noch einen interessanten Artikel zur Problematik gefunden: http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-fox-talas-2014-float-x-2014/

Demnach wäre das 2013er Setting für komfortorientierte Nicht-Rennfahrer (=ich) besser geeignet, da mehr linear. Zum Fahrprofil: 40% Feldwege, 40% Waldautobahnen mit eingestreuten, eher kürzeren Trails (wohne nicht im Gebirge) und 20% verblockte, wurzelige Trails. Drops, Bikepark-Geschichten und knieschützerbewehrte Trails fahre ich nicht. Schon gar nicht auf meinen Rocket Rons.
Mir ist bewusst, dass das Bike sehr viel Potenzial hat. Aber das werde ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ausnutzen (können). Bevor jetzt wieder die "Anfeindungen" ;-) kommen, dass man dann ja gar kein Stereo braucht - vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand ich vor knapp vier Jahren schon einmal und habe mich für`s Stereo entschieden, weil es mit softer Abstimmung einfach tierisch bequem zum Tourenfahren ist.


VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Soldi (1. November 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Gibt`s da Anhaltspunkte bezüglich der zu erwartenden Kosten?
> 
> Ich habe noch einen interessanten Artikel zur Problematik gefunden: http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-fox-talas-2014-float-x-2014/
> 
> ...



Bevor Du an Tuning eines Bikes denkst welches Du noch nicht hast würde ich
-entweder das Bike (oder eines mit ner ähnlichen Gabel) mal Probefahren (und im Zweifelsfall die Finger davon lassen)
-oder gleich ein aktuelles Sorglospaket kaufen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mit der 2013er Fox mehr Freude als an Deinem aktuellen Bike hast!
Die Fox-Gabel ist eine der wenigen Komponenten über die ich mir noch keine Gedanken über den Tausch gemacht habe. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mal mit irgendwas um 45mm Federweg angefangen habe.
An Deinem aktuellen Stereo hast Du auch Formulabremsen welche z.B. ich ersetzt habe.

Gruß Soldi


----------



## verdeboreale (1. November 2014)

Soldi schrieb:


> Bevor Du an Tuning eines Bikes denkst welches Du noch nicht hast würde ich
> -entweder das Bike (oder eines mit ner ähnlichen Gabel) mal Probefahren (und im Zweifelsfall die Finger davon lassen)
> -oder gleich ein aktuelles Sorglospaket kaufen.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mit der 2013er Fox mehr Freude als an Deinem aktuellen Bike hast!
> ...



Das Bike bin ich schon probegefahren. Und dabei ist mir jetzt nix Ungewöhnliches aufgefallen. Außer dass man irgendwie besser IM Rad sitzt und dass die 29er schon besser über die Hindernisse gehen. Aber wehe, man fängt mit dem Lesen erst mal an. Da entstehen Probleme, die es vorher gar nicht gegeben hat... 

Die Formulas finde ich persönlich richtig gut. Sind zwar nicht ganz so easy zu dosieren, aber giftig. Nur die Scheiben gingen mir recht schnell auf den Geist (klingelingeling). Nach Tausch auf XT war ich damit sehr zufrieden.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. November 2014)

@verdeboreale ,

mein Tipp wäre das 2015er Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27,5 Carbon´N´Flashred

Ist zwar "nur 27,5" aber da brauchst du nichts mehr zu ändern!

10% Nachlass sollte man beim Händler ums Eck auch bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (2. November 2014)

Donnerbolzen 10prozent bei nem 2015ener des schon ausverkauft ist? Vllt nen Helm umsonst oder sowas aber am Rad werden die Händler dieses jahr wohl eher weniger machen. Angebot und Nachfrage


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. November 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @verdeboreale ,
> 
> mein Tipp wäre das 2015er Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27,5 Carbon´N´Flashred
> 
> ...




haha wie bist du denn drauf


----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. November 2014)

Ich habe einen netten Händler


----------



## damianfromhell (2. November 2014)

Gut des wäre was anderes wenn man da gut miteinander kann aber als Kunde so wirst es dieses Jahr schwer haben große Rabatte zu ergattern


----------



## verdeboreale (2. November 2014)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @verdeboreale ,
> 
> mein Tipp wäre das 2015er Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27,5 Carbon´N´Flashred
> 
> ...



Will aber ein 29er. ;-)


----------



## Orby (2. November 2014)

@Donnerbolzen Da habe ich ja Glück. Rabatt und das 2015 Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5 seit Freitag in meinem Keller stehen. Siehe Zeigt her Eure Cubes. Wobei das letzte Cube habe ich erst vor nicht mal 4 Monaten gekauft.

Und hast recht, Tuning nur die Bremsen wobei die 180 brauchbar waren und Ergon Enduro Griffe kommen noch, die Hände haben immer ein Gribbelgefühl aktuell. War schon nach der Probefahrt so.

@verdeboreale Komme gerade vom Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29. Denke bei Deinem Profil bist Du schon auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## maschbaer (2. November 2014)

Hallo,

Hab seit kurzem ein Knacken in meiner Fox gabel am Cube SHPC SL 140 29er.
Das Knacken tritt auf wenn ich z.B. das Rad gegen einen hohen Bordstein/Kante schiebe (kein Knacken beim Einfedern).

In einem anderen Forum war zu lesen, dass dies auf eine schlechte Passung der Standrohre zur oberen Aufnahme zurückzuführen sei, jedoch kein Socherheitsrisiko oder Mangel darstellt.

Hat jemand die 140mm Pike verbaut? Kann man die Gabeln 1:1 tauschen?

Gruß
Masch


----------



## verdeboreale (3. November 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Und hast recht, Tuning nur die Bremsen wobei die 180 brauchbar waren und Ergon Enduro Griffe kommen noch, die Hände haben immer ein Gribbelgefühl aktuell. War schon nach der Probefahrt so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orby (3. November 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Kam jetzt von zwei Seiten gleichzeitig der gleiche Tipp (auch Danke an hitpso) 

Also gleich in den Keller und 2mm nach vorne gedreht. Klingt einleuchtend. Die Bremshebel hatten wir bereits am Sonntag auf der Tour korrigiert.

Werde es mal morgen auf unserem Nightride testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (4. November 2014)

Hey,
habe auch ein 2013er HPC (Vollcarbon inkl. Hinterbau).
Nach dem Einschicken der Gabel (2013er Version) bekamt ich die 2014er Talaseinheit zurück (musste nur Porto zahlen) und seitdem bin ich RICHTIG GLÜCKLICH mit der Gabel, kann nichts negatives darüber berichten.
Ein bisschen Pflege schadet der Gabel übrigens auch nicht, dann flutscht sie immer schön ;-)

Grüssle


----------



## stengele (4. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully und da bin ich über das Cube Stereo 120 Super HPC SL 29 blue'n'orange (2014) "gestolpert": http://www.bruegelmann.de/cube-stereo-120-super-hpc-pro-29-bluenorange-368381.html
Zu dem Einsatzzweck gehören hauptsächlich sportliche Touren auf der schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald. Geplant ist aber auch mal ein Alpencross.
Es soll als Ergänzung zu meinem Hardtail dazukommen.
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ok ist und ob es irgend welche "Krankheiten" hat die mir den Spaß verderben könnten.
Hab das Teil auch schon mal probegesessen, halt nur auf einer kurzen Asphaltrunde.

Was meint Ihr, kaufen oder nicht oder doch ein anderes Modell?

Danke


----------



## battiwr (4. November 2014)

Ein neues Problem mit der fox Gabel 2013?
Seit kurzem merke ich beim einfedern der Gabel das ansprechen der 
Druckstufen sehr deutlich. Als ob innen eine s Verbindung lose ist. Es ist Talas5 verbaut. 
Auch bei den unterschiedlichen Modi ist es bei wiegetritt merkbar. Kennt das noch jemand?


----------



## Orby (4. November 2014)

@stengele 
Ich hatte das Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 bis vor wenigen Tagen. Das Super HPC Pro ist natürlich wertiger ausgestattet und Vollcarbon.

Mir hat das Bike viel Freude bereitet, die XT Komponenten bei meinem Pro waren schon gut, das Paket auch. Denke die einzigen Mankos nach m.M. fallen bei diesem Bike weg durch die verbesserten Serienteile.
Ich beziehe mich damit vor allem auf die Bremse, war bei meinem XT mit Deore Scheiben, das Super HPC Pro hat bereits XT Ice-tec Scheiben (laut Bild, sehen mir aber nicht aus wie die XTR Scheiben). Da dürften 180mm rundum ausreichen.
Mein anderer Punkt war die Reba, durch die Fox beim Super HPC entfällt dieser Punkt sowieso.

Die sportliche Sitzposition hat mir gut gepasst, nie Problem gehabt. Die 29er rollen klasse auf der Straße und im Gelände. Die 3-fach Kurbel hat das Bike sehr vielseitig gemacht bzw. angenehm auf langen Touren.
Auch die CSW Laufräder haben mich positiv überrascht, haben klaglos einiges weggesteckt, wobei auch ich hier eine Stufe darunter war.
Denke an den Komponenten gibt es nichts zu meckern. Und für den von Dir beschrieben Einsatzzweck gut geeignet.
Das Bike hat sich bei mir wunderbar wippfrei (im offenen Modus) bergauf gefahren, laufruhig und spurstabil bergab. Ist jedoch nicht unbedingt verspielt oder extrem wendig.

Jetzt nur ein persönliche Frage/Anregung, wenn Du ein HT hast, wieso nimmst als 2.Bike nicht etwas mit mehr Federweg? Stereo 140 z.B.

Preisleistung ist immer ein Punkt den jeder anders definiert. Ich persönlich bin gerne vor Ort beim Händler. Die müssen nicht immer teurer sein als Internet. Kann gleich oder sogar günstiger sein.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. November 2014)

Die Anregung kann ich nur unterstützen. Ich finde ein Racefully auch nicht allzu weit von einem Hardtail entfernt. Wenn man erst mal das Mehr an Federweg einzusetzen weiß, dann will man (ich zumindest  ) mehr. Ich würde auch auf 140 oder 160mm setzen, um einfach einen breiteren Einsatzbereich abzudecken.


----------



## stengele (4. November 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Werde das Rad (wenns klappt) am Wochenende nochmals Testen und dann natürlich auch beim Händler vor Ort kaufen.
140mm sind mir glab zu viel, alleine schon vom Gewicht her. Ich bin eher der Up- als der Downhiller. Mir gehts haupsächlich um den Kompfortgewinn auf längeren Strecken (>60Km) vor allem mit Gepäck. Für kürzere Stercken und ab und zu mal ein Rennen bleib ich beim Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (4. November 2014)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## Orby (4. November 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ....Wenn man erst mal das Mehr an Federweg einzusetzen weiß, dann will man (ich zumindest  ) mehr. .....



Muss ich bestätigen  
War immer der Typ: Erst Kontrolle dann Speed. Aussagen wie: ... Bremse auf, Federweg wird es richten... habe ich mit    kommentiert.
Ertappe mich aber nun selbst dabei , einfach etwas mehr laufen lassen.

Hier hilft einfach jeder Tiefenmeter und Fahren, Fahren und noch mehr Fahren. Wobei ich nun auch verschiedene Bikes und Lokalitäten testen konnte.
Gewicht ist schön bergauf (wenn es wenig ist), aber Reifen, Geo und Federweg sind bergab der Spass- und Wohlfühlfaktor.

Bin wohl immer noch hin und weg von jedem Tiefenmeter mit meinem neuem Stereo 160.


----------



## CalvinSK (5. November 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> 140mm sind mir glab zu viel, alleine schon vom Gewicht her.



Würde man nur den SHPC Rahmen + Dämpfer und Steuersatz vergleichen, gibt es keinen wirklichen (markanten) Unterschied zwischen 120mm und 140mm Version. Einzig und allein die Anbauteile machen hier vor allem den Unterschied aus, z.B. Gabel, Reifen, Antrieb.
Enormer Vorteil bei dem von dir gezeigten SHPC aus 2014 ist die komplette XTR Austattung und die Nobby Nic Bereifung, die im Vergleich zur XT Austattung und Hans Dampf Bereifung bereits einige 100g ausmachen. Nimmt man dann auch noch die 32er Fox hinzu, ist das bereits ein Großteil der Differenz. Damit möchte ich eigentlich nur sagen, ja, das 120 ist leichter und ja, du wirst es im Uphill merken, jedoch hat das 140er das gleiche Potential, hat jedoch noch mehr Luft hinsichtlich Downhill, ohne die Option eines tourenlastigeren Aufbaus zu verhindern.

Wenn du generell sagst, dass du eine solche theoretische Möglichkeit niemals praktisch umsetzen würdest, dann würde ich mich auf dein Bauchgefühl verlassen, bevor du es bereust, einen "schweren Klotz" mit dir herumzuschleppen. Jedoch auch ich habe die positive Erfahrung gemacht, das mehr an Federweg zu nehmen, da sich die Sichtweise auf einmal deutlich verändert, wenn man ein Gefährt hat, welches auf einmal über Hindernisse fliegt, die man zuvor als unüberwindbar ansah.

Btw. die angepriesenen 11,5kg kannst du leider (realistisch) vergessen, wobei das bei den 140er der gleiche Fall ist, was demnach wieder keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht.


----------



## stengele (5. November 2014)

Hab mir zuerst überlegt, ob ich das AMS100 kaufen soll und konnte mich jetzt auf 120mm durchringen und nun fangt Ihr mit 140 und 160mm an... es wird nicht einfacher.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. November 2014)

Fahr mal 140 und 160 Probe, und zwar in richtigem Gelände. Danach kannst du immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Orby (5. November 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen.

Kurz in meinen Worten zusammengefasst:
* AMS 100 (denke vermutlich 29 auch), komfortabler sportlicher Tourer.
* Stereo 120 mit 29, sportlicher Tourer mehr AM, mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten
* Stereo 140 mit 29, AM was alles kann wie das 120, nur mehr Luft nach oben offen
* Stereo 160 dann aber mit 27.5, AM deutlich geländelastiger dann. Focus mehr auf bergab.

Würde bei Deinem Profil eher zu einem 29 tendieren. Wäre somit das 140 vielleicht die goldene Mitte. Aber mit z.B. Nobby Nic Reifen, keine Hans Dampf. Rollen leichter auf Touren.


----------



## verdeboreale (5. November 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> W
> Enormer Vorteil bei dem von dir gezeigten SHPC aus 2014 ist die komplette XTR Austattung und die Nobby Nic Bereifung, die im Vergleich zur XT Austattung und Hans Dampf Bereifung bereits einige 100g ausmachen.



Ich sehe das ein wenig diffenzierter. XTR ist für mich zumindest für einen "Privatfahrer" in vielen Fällen reichlich überzogen. Einen "enormen" Vorteil sehe ich da nicht. Zunmindest nicht in der Funktionalität. Es ist eher teuerstes Gewichtstuning auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit. Und die paar Gramm (im Verhältnis zum grob geschätzt doppelten Preis), die man mit einer kompletten Gruppe spart, hat man mit Umrüstung auf schlauchlos und mit anderen Reifen sehr schnell wieder drin (ein kostenloser Reifenwechsel seitens des Händlers auf den Wunschreifen sollte verhandlungstechnisch sowieso drin sein). Bei XTR lauern bei höheren Laufleistungen auch hohe Kosten, wenn man den Status Quo halten will. Allein bei den typischen Verschleißteilen Kassette und Kette ist man schon deutlich über 150 Euro los. Bei XT ungefähr die Hälfte. Von einer neuer Kurbel will ich erst gar nicht reden. 

Zumindest sollte man das bei seinen Überlegungen mit einbeziehen.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## damianfromhell (5. November 2014)

Und den haben viele xtr kettenblätter z.B. Nicht vorrätig


----------



## CalvinSK (5. November 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ein wenig diffenzierter. XTR ist für mich zumindest für einen "Privatfahrer" in vielen Fällen reichlich überzogen. Einen "enormen" Vorteil sehe ich da nicht. Zunmindest nicht in der Funktionalität. Es ist eher teuerstes Gewichtstuning auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit.



Was sicherlich stimmt ist, dass die Folgekosten bei einem unausweichlichen Verschleiß höher sind als bei XT (oder niedriger). Keinesfalls würde ich jedoch unterschreiben, dass XTR auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit Gewicht einspart. Das mag für spezielle Hersteller gelten, die sich auf extremen Leichtbau spezialisieren, nicht jedoch für Shimano. Die Frage in der Hinsicht war nicht bezogen auf einen Neukauf der einzelnen Teile, sondern bezogen auf das bereits vorhandene Gesamtkonzept zu einem festen Preis. Und bei dem gezeigten Angebot waren nun einmal bereits XTR Teile verbaut - ohne den Neupreis zu berücksichtigen - und das zu einem vernünftigen Preis, bei dem viele andere Bikes eben "nur" XT verbaut haben. Verglichen werden sollte ein 140er mit dem genannten 120er, wohingegen der Preis der gleiche sein sollte, was in dem genannten Beispiel der Fall war. Aus diesem Grund habe ich diese Räder verglichen und auch den Grund genannt, weshalb sich hier gewichtstechnisch Unterschiede aufzeigen --> Abermals: Nicht wegen 120 vs. 140, sondern aufgrund der Ausstattung, denn auch auf schlauchlos kann man ohne Probleme bei der mit XTR ausgestatteten 120er Variante umrüsten.


----------



## stengele (5. November 2014)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Anregungen.
Ich würde auch ein vergleichbares Rad mit XT nehmen, was ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden hab. Sram ist mit Sicherheit auch sehr gut aaaber ich hab momentan am HT Shimano und ein 2tes System will ich nicht anfangen (anderes Werkzeug, andere Ersatz/ Verschleißteile...).
Was mir auch gefällt ist die 3x10- Schaltung. Momentan fahr ich 2x10 was auch meistens ausreichend ist, allerdings bei Steigungen von >18% auf einer längeren Tour kann das schon hart sein.
Die 120mm werden mir vermutlich eher zusagen als die "langen" Federwege da ich doch eher sportlich unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (5. November 2014)

HEY! Ich bin auch sportlich unterwegs!!!


----------



## Orby (6. November 2014)

2014 Modelle mit Deiner Wunschkonfig gibt es nur als Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29, also 140mm Federweg.
Oder das Bike wo ich hatte, Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29, dann jedoch mit Aluhinterbau und somit schwerer.
War fahrfertig mit geänderter Bremse, 280 gr Flat in L bei ca. 13,55 kg. Würde Dir aber die Reba nicht wirklich für Alpencross etc. empfehlen.

Bei den aktuellen 2015 Modellen sieht es besser aus. Das Stereo 120 Super HPC Race 29 hat genau Dein Wunschkonfig. Würde dort nur die Bremsscheiben gegen XT tauschen, laut Bild wieder Deore Scheiben. Die Kasette ist vermutlich dann auch wieder SLX, was aber denke ich vertretbar ist bis sie fällig ist. 
Denke dort könntest mit tubeless und XT Bremse bei fahrfertigen 12,4 bis 12,6 kg rauskommen. Falls Gewicht für Dich interessant ist. 

Würde auch eher zu XT tendieren, finde das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dort stimmig. Und haben meistens wirklich alle vorrätig, was bei XTR nicht immer so ist.


----------



## stengele (6. November 2014)

Das Stereo 120 Super HPC Race 29 ist leider erst ende April lieferbar und ich will eigentlich kein halbes Jahr auf ein Fahrrad warten müssen.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. November 2014)

Und des schlimme ist wenn du jetzt net vorbestellst ist es im April nicht mehr zu bekommen


----------



## Orby (6. November 2014)

Wenn die Entscheidung getroffen ist, würde ich das Gespräch mit meinem/einem Händler suchen.

Die Lieferzeiten sind bezogen auf Neubestellungen, nicht auf Lagerware. Vielleicht hast ja Glück? Meins ist offiziell ab März lieferbar, steht aber schon in meinem Keller  wobei mir nun das weiße Zeug, Schnee, gerade etwas dazwischen kommt. Leider zu wenig zum Skifahren 

Denke ein freundliches und nettes Gespräch kann vielleicht etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. November 2014)

Ich würde im Ernstfall auch mal zu einem ZEG-Händler schauen. Die telefonieren in ihrem Verbund durch, ob nicht irgendwo noch ein Bike im Lager steht, was dann zum entsprechenden Händler vor Ort gebracht werden könnte.


----------



## verdeboreale (6. November 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Was sicherlich stimmt ist, dass die Folgekosten bei einem unausweichlichen Verschleiß höher sind als bei XT (oder niedriger). Keinesfalls würde ich jedoch unterschreiben, dass XTR auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit Gewicht einspart. Das mag für spezielle Hersteller gelten, die sich auf extremen Leichtbau spezialisieren, nicht jedoch für Shimano. Die Frage in der Hinsicht war nicht bezogen auf einen Neukauf der einzelnen Teile, sondern bezogen auf das bereits vorhandene Gesamtkonzept zu einem festen Preis.



...mir ging es in der Hauptsache um die Folgekosten! ;-) Meiner Erfahrung nach geht Leichtbau immer auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit (zumindest in der letzten Ausbaustufe, wie z. B. XTR), Shimano hin oder her. Nachzulesen in diversen Fachzeitschriften, z.B. http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...ngen/dauertest-shimano-xtr-gruppe/a11821.html und vor allem aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir in dem was Du schreibst, absolut Recht!

VG

Verdeboreale

PS: Der Unterschied einer kompletten XT (2078g) zu XTR-Gruppe (1823g) beträgt ganze 255g.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. November 2014)

Was die Schaltkomponenten betrifft, gibt's da keinen erhöhten Verschleiß. Man könnte bei der Kette und der Kassette argumentieren, dass da Abstriche gemacht wurden in puncto Haltbarkeit, aber es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass man die Teile nicht auch gegen XT-Teile tauschen kann, wenn sie verschlissen sind. Damit wären dann auch die Folgekosten abgefrühstückt.


----------



## PraterRadler (7. November 2014)

Habe einen 22"-Rahmen 140 29 Vollcarbon ohne Dämpfer erworben. Soweit ich diesem Thread entnehmen kann bleibt als Alternative zum Fox CTD ja nur der Monarch.
Stellt sich die Frage, welcher Monarch der Ideale für das Cube ist. RT3 ist dabei gesetzt. 
Aber es gibt ja verschiedene Luftkammern: Normal, High Volume und DebonAir. 

Welche würde am besten zu der Hinterbaukinematik des Stereos passen? Und in Verbindung mit welchem Tune?
Denke, mein eher höheres Gewicht spricht für den High Volume.

Den Fox-Dämpfer möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. DB Inline würde ich auch gut finden, aber selbst der scheint ja nicht zu passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (11. November 2014)

Hallo, 
Habe mein Stereo SHPC 140 SL jetzt seit 2 Wochen zurück von Cube. Getauscht wurde der Teil des Hinterbaus an dem die Postmount aufnahme der Bremse sitzt. Diese wies zu große Toleranzen auf, so dass sich die Bremse nicht schleiffrei einstellen ließ. Das ganze hat zwar 4 Wochen gedauert aber jetzt rennt der Bock ohne Probleme.

Viel Spaß mit euren Stereos...Bin dann mal Biken

Gruß
Masch


----------



## verdeboreale (15. November 2014)

Ich wollte mal eine kurze Rückmeldung geben bezügl. der 2013er Talas. Ich habe mit meinem Händler verhandelt und der widerum mit Fox. Ergebnis: die Gabel ging unbenutzt zu Fox und die Talas-Einheit wird kostenlos gegen die 2014er getauscht, falls da noch die "alte" drin ist. Offensichtlich sind nicht alle 2013er Gabeln gleich, sondern es wurden auch schon 2013er mit 2014er Innenleben ausgeliefert. Da gibt`s nun wirklich nix mehr zu meckern! Bin gespannt, wann sie wieder da ist und ich das Bike abholen kann. Kanns kaum erwarten, weil ja auch das Wetter noch einigermaßen ist... 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## stengele (15. November 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eine kurze Rückmeldung geben bezügl. der 2013er Talas. Ich habe mit meinem Händler verhandelt und der widerum mit Fox. Ergebnis: die Gabel ging unbenutzt zu Fox und die Talas-Einheit wird kostenlos gegen die 2014er getauscht, falls da noch die "alte" drin ist. Offensichtlich sind nicht alle 2013er Gabeln gleich, sondern es wurden auch schon 2013er mit 2014er Innenleben ausgeliefert. Da gibt`s nun wirklich nix mehr zu meckern! Bin gespannt, wann sie wieder da ist und ich das Bike abholen kann. Kanns kaum erwarten, weil ja auch das Wetter noch einigermaßen ist...
> 
> VG
> 
> Verdeboreale


Mal im ernst, das was da verbaut ist müsste Fox doch an der Seriennummer erkennen, ohne ausbauen und einsenden.


----------



## grosser (15. November 2014)

Hallo,
jetzt hatte ich Zeit die obere Steuerlagereinheit zu wechseln.
Ich habe 8 Spacer benötigt! Über Dichtigkeit braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen, da man ja mit den Spacern den Abstand der Dichtung zum Rahmen einstellt. Sieht besser aus als das Original und der Vorbau kommt 6mm nach unten.


   Anbei noch ein Bild aus Finale, da hat sich das Stereo wacker geschlagen!



Danach hatte ich meine FOX 34 Float Bj 2014 zu Tox gesandt.
Die Standrohre knackten in der Gabelbrücke.
Nach 5 Tagen hatte ich sie samt neuer Dichtungen zurück.
Muss sage ich hatte vorher nix zu meckern, aber jetzt geht sie absolut genial!


----------



## verdeboreale (17. November 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, das was da verbaut ist müsste Fox doch an der Seriennummer erkennen, ohne ausbauen und einsenden.



Mal im Ernst: guter Gedanke. Entweder waren die zu faul zum Nachschauen oder sie wissen es wirklich nicht. Ich tippe auf Ersteres. Weiterhin tippe ich, dass das 2013er Innenleben drin ist. ;-)

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Al_Borland (17. November 2014)

War. 

Heute (zur Frustbewältigung, weil die Tour gestern ins Wasser fiel) ne ausgedehnte Runde mit massig Sonnenschein gemacht und ein paar neue Spots entdeckt. Der Baum hier wird demnächst an einem neuen Trail stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (19. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe!

Und zwar geht es um den Freilauf des Stereos. Wenn ich unter Last fahre (also z.B. Im 1 - 4 Gang bergauf) kommt es sehr häufig zu einem Knarzgeräusch am Hinterbau. Lasse ich den Freilauf ein paar Rasten weiter springen (langsameres treten), dann ist dieses Geräusch auf einmal verschwunden.
Nun meine Fragen:
1) Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?
2) Kann man den Freilauf öffnen und wenn ja, wie? (Habe mir das zwar mal angeschaut, hätte jetzt aber keinerlei Idee, wie ich den öffnen könnte.)

Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen,
Vielen Dank,
Strobi


----------



## Al_Borland (19. November 2014)

Hi,
Der Freilauf lässt sich einfach abziehen. Der wird nur durch Federkraft und O-Ringe gehalten.
Ich vermute aber was Anderes. Aber schau erst mal...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (19. November 2014)

Was meinst Du mit abziehen?
- Kassette runter und dann einfach ziehen? Soweit war ich schonmal, hatte auch schon die Sicherungsfedern raus, aber der Freilauf ging trotzdem nicht runter.

Was vermutest Du denn als Alternative?
Viel mehr gibt's da hinten nicht, was knarzen könnte, oder?


----------



## Al_Borland (19. November 2014)

Moment mal. Du hast doch ein 2013er 140 HPC Race, oder? Mit weißen DT AM Naben?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (19. November 2014)

ja


----------



## Al_Borland (19. November 2014)

Dann brauchst du die Kassette nicht zu demontieren. Einfach die Kassette samt Freilauf von der Nabe abziehen.
Und welche Sicherungsfedern meinst du eigentlich? Die einzigen Federn im Freilauf sind die beiden für die Zahnscheiben. Und wenn du die schon raus hattest, dann hattest du auch den Freilauf schon ab.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (19. November 2014)

Da manchmal Bilder mehr sagen als 1000 Worte...

Hab nochmal versucht, dran zu ziehen, da geht nix runter.


----------



## PraterRadler (19. November 2014)

Ich bräuchte auch mal eine Information: Habe einen neuen 22" Super HPC 140 29 Rahmen zum Selberaufbauen gekauft. Die Ecken am Schlitz vom Sitzrohrende sehen etwas abgebrochen aus (s.u.) Ist das normal so? Mich würden mal Aufnahmen von anderen Stereos an dieser Stelle interessieren. Auch Einschätzungen sind willkommen. Die linke Ecke finde ich ja noch in Ordnung aber bei der rechten bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Danke!


----------



## CalvinSK (19. November 2014)

Optimal ist natürlich anders, dennoch sollte das meiner Meinung nach schon klappen. Kauf dir am besten eine Sattelklemme, die die Klemmkraft recht gleichmäßig verteilt, um weiteren Schaden vorzubeugen.


----------



## grosser (19. November 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Da manchmal Bilder mehr sagen als 1000 Worte...
> 
> Hab nochmal versucht, dran zu ziehen, da geht nix runter.



Kann auch nicht wie beschrieben funktionieren.
Wo SUN Ringle drauf steht ist kein DT drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (19. November 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Da manchmal Bilder mehr sagen als 1000 Worte...
> 
> Hab nochmal versucht, dran zu ziehen, da geht nix runter.


Und ich frag noch, ob es wirklich DT Swiss AM Naben sind...
Bei Sun Ringle muss jemand anderes ran. Mit denen kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (19. November 2014)

Sorry, mein Fehler, ich habe nur weiß gelesen, danach hat das Hirn abgeschalten. DT Swiss Habe ich dann ganz überlesen...
Wurden die Gleichen Fahrräder alle so unterschiedlich aufgebaut?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Grüssle


----------



## CalvinSK (19. November 2014)

Ich hätte schon die Dinger, leider aber direkt ausgebaut und verkauft, deswegen kann auch ich leider nicht weiterhelfen. Generell ist es aber so, dass sich der Freilauf entweder durch einfaches Abziehen entfernen lässt oder durch einen Inbus.


----------



## stengele (19. November 2014)

Hab übrigens auch zugeschlagen, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (20. November 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hi,
> Der Freilauf lässt sich einfach abziehen. Der wird nur durch Federkraft und O-Ringe gehalten.
> Ich vermute aber was Anderes. Aber schau erst mal...



Verrätst Du mir noch, was Du "Anderes" vermutest, vielleicht ist die Lösungsfindung ja schneller und einfacher ;-)

Danke!


----------



## Al_Borland (20. November 2014)

Ach ja, da war noch was. Ich vermute, dass es so ist, wie bei mir. Da schliff die Bremsleitung am Hinterbau und verursachte das Knarrzen. Ich habe die Leitung dann mit einem Rahmenschützer unterfüttert und mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (20. November 2014)

Ok, ist ein guter Hinweis, aber wenn ich den Freilauf ein oder zwei Rasten weiterklinke, ist das Geräusch weg...


----------



## Al_Borland (20. November 2014)

Du hast uns noch nicht verraten, welche Sicherungsfedern du meintest.


----------



## Bike2011 (20. November 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe!
> 
> Und zwar geht es um den Freilauf des Stereos. Wenn ich unter Last fahre (also z.B. Im 1 - 4 Gang bergauf) kommt es sehr häufig zu einem Knarzgeräusch am Hinterbau. Lasse ich den Freilauf ein paar Rasten weiter springen (langsameres treten), dann ist dieses Geräusch auf einmal verschwunden.
> ...


 

Hi,

Strobi-Boy, ich hatte mal ein knarzen aus dem hinterbau- könnte man auch als knacken oder klicken beschreiben. Das ganze wie von Dir beschrieben unter starker Last bergauf in den niedrigen Gängen.

Langer Rede gar kein Sinn: Am Ende wars die Hinterachse- ein paar Millimeter weniger festgedreht und das knacken war weg.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (20. November 2014)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Langer Rede gar kein Sinn: Am Ende wars die Hinterachse- ein paar Millimeter weniger festgedreht und das knacken war weg.



Ok, das kann ich auch noch ausprobieren, die Steckachse nicht ganz so fest anzuziehen...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (20. November 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Du hast uns noch nicht verraten, welche Sicherungsfedern du meintest.


Hab dieses Bildchen gefunden, da sieht man beim Freilauf ganz rechts die entsprechende Sicherungsfeder.
Sie wie es aussieht (wenn man die Nabe / den Freilauf mit meinem vergleichen kann), muss ich erst Pos. 1 abnehmen (was ich ja schon gemacht habe, sonst wäre ich nicht an die Sicherungsfeder gekommen) und dann sollte man den Freilauf runterziehen können???


----------



## Al_Borland (20. November 2014)

Ich glaube fast, du musst nur die freilaufseitige Kappe entfernen und kannst dann den Freilauf abziehen. Der Sicherungsring dient m.E. nur dazu, das Lager an Ort und Stelle zu halten.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (20. November 2014)

Habs mir gerade am Rad nochmal angeschaut, es sieht so aus, als ob man die Kappe (Pos1) abschrauben muss (hierfür gibt's eine Einkerbung um einen Gabelschlüssel anzulegen), auf der Gegenseite der Achse (Pos3) gibt's extra eine Einkerbung, um die Achse zu halten.
Zudem ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass die Achse (Pos3) sehr schwergängig ist (im Vergleich zur vorderen Nabe).
Mal schauen, wenn ich den Freilauf raus hab, muss ich mir wohl auch gleich noch die Lager vornehmen...


----------



## Al_Borland (20. November 2014)

Sind vielleicht auch nur trockene Dichtungen.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (22. November 2014)

So, habe erstmal noch bei meinem Händler nachgefragt und er hat meine Vermutung eines defekten Freilaufs bestätigt.
Ich solle ihm mein Hinterrad geben und dann schickt er es ein.
Zudem hatte ich ja noch die schwergängige Nabe bestellt, das wird dann hoffentlich auch noch gerichtet.
Werde berichten, was bei raus kam!

Vielen Dank auch für die Unterstützung!
P.S. Eine nicht ganz so fest geschraubter Hinterbau hat übrigens nichts gebracht, dennoch danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (22. November 2014)

also bei den Sun Ringlé Radium vom Race 2013 habe ich 2 Hinterachse und eine Freilauf kaputt getreten... alles aber super kulant von Cube kostenlos ersetzt.

VG. Chris


----------



## Al_Borland (23. November 2014)

Du Tier.


----------



## Chrishan (25. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich überlege gerade, bei einem der letzten stereo hpc 120 pro 2014 noch zuzuschlagen. Ich habe viel hier mitgelesen, bin bezüglich der Größe aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Ich kann hier in meiner Nähe keins mehr Probe fahren und muss daher, natürlich auch wegen des Preises, es im Internet bestellen.  Ich bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 85 cm. Laut verschiedenen Größenrechnern gehts wohl eher in Richtung 18, ein 20 er wäre wohl auch möglich. Ich bin mir bezüglich der Oberrohrlänge nicht sicher. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 29er Hardtail mi 59 cm Oberrohrlänge.
Vielleicht gibts hier ja Fahrer mit ähnlicher Größe. Ich bin für TIpps und Ratschläge auf jeden Fall dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## Vincy (25. November 2014)

Die Oberrohrlänge wäre da bei 20" kein Problem, eher das hohe Sitzrohr/Oberrohr und dadurch die hohe Überstandshöhe.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpc-pro-29-black-grey-green-2015/
Beide Rahmengrößen kannst da verwenden. Wenn vermehrt technisch gefahren wird, dann eher 18", bei Touren 20".


----------



## CalvinSK (25. November 2014)

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,82m könntest du halt bei 18" recht gedrungen auf dem Rad sitzen. Andererseits könnte es dir bei 20" passieren, dass du keine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit 150mm Verstellbereich verwenden kannst, da das Sitzrohr zu hoch ist.
Ein Kumpel ist 1,83m groß und ist mit dem 20" sehr zufrieden, zumal man dann auch besser einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren kann. Demnach würde auch ich dir eher dazu raten.


----------



## Orby (25. November 2014)

Hatte das von Dir angesprochene Pro in 20 Zoll. 
Bin selbst 1,86m mit 0,88m SL. 

Könnte mir vorstellen dass beim 20 ein kürzer Vorbau nötig/hilfreich sein könnte, man sitzt eher sportlich gestreckt, bei mir war es top. 
Die Reverb war bei mir ganz unten fixiert, voll ausgefahren war es passend. Jedoch fahre ich etwas tiefer den Sattel als die  die Empfehlung mit der Formel SL x 0,885.


----------



## Orby (25. November 2014)

Die Reverb hat 125mm im Pro 29.

Mir persönlich wäre ein größerer Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau lieber. Aber das ist wirklich eine persönliche Geschmacksfrage. 
Da das Pro mehr Tour ist, kann vielleicht das 20 mehr passend sein.


----------



## Chrishan (26. November 2014)

Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen umd schnellen! Antworten. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, werde ich mit beiden Größen nix richtig falsch machen.
Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher und werde mal nach dem neuen Modell (Geometrie gleich) im Umkreis suchen. Wäre mir einfach sicherer, wenn ich mal drauf gesessen hätte.
Grüße


----------



## damianfromhell (26. November 2014)

Frag doch mal hier Rum ob wer aus der Gegend kommt.... Um laden probesitzen und um Netz kaufen hat immer nen üblen Beigeschmack


----------



## Grins3katze (26. November 2014)

Btw. Oberröhrlänge bringt nicht viel bei Geometrie vergleich, Reach  ist viel besser um die Länge eines Bike zu messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (27. November 2014)

Chrishan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege gerade, bei einem der letzten stereo hpc 120 pro 2014 noch zuzuschlagen. Ich habe viel hier mitgelesen, bin bezüglich der Größe aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Ich kann hier in meiner Nähe keins mehr Probe fahren und muss daher, natürlich auch wegen des Preises, es im Internet bestellen.  Ich bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 85 cm. Laut verschiedenen Größenrechnern gehts wohl eher in Richtung 18, ein 20 er wäre wohl auch möglich. Ich bin mir bezüglich der Oberrohrlänge nicht sicher. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 29er Hardtail mi 59 cm Oberrohrlänge.
> Vielleicht gibts hier ja Fahrer mit ähnlicher Größe. Ich bin für TIpps und Ratschläge auf jeden Fall dankbar.
> Grüße



Hallo Chrishan,

hab mir auch ein Stereo HPC 120 zugelegt, auch das 2014er. Bin ca. 183cm groß und hab mich für ein 20" entschieden und bin der Meinug, dass es passt.
Würde aber kein Bike ohne zu testen einfach bestellen.


----------



## verdeboreale (28. November 2014)

So, morgen ist es soweit: ENDLICH kann ich mein neues Stereo (2013er Race, HPC) abholen (jetzt mit neuem Talas in der Fox - deshalb auch die lange Verzögerung bei der Auslieferung. Hat jetzt 2,5 Wochen gedauert, bis die Gabel wieder von Fox zurück war).

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, wie ich Gabel und Dämpfer aufpumpen soll? ich wiege 75kg und nach den Werksangaben befüllt, sind die Dinger erfahrungsgemäß ja brett-hart (war zumindest bei meiner Revelation und dem RP23 so). 

Gabel: Fox Talas Evolution mit 2014er Innenleben.
Dämpfer: Fox CTD.

Ich brauche nur einen Anhaltswert für eher comfort-orientiertes Fahren. Die Feinabstimmung muss man ja sowieso mit der Zeit selbst machen. ;-)

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Vincy (28. November 2014)

So viel Luft draufpumpen, bis du den gewünschten SAG (ca 25-30%) erreicht hast.


----------



## daproblem (28. November 2014)

Ich wiege zwischen 82-85 kg (Abhängig von der Ausrüstung) und habe folgendes Setup:

Gabel: 80 PSI
N. Hub: 33mm
SAG: 21%

Dämpfer: 140 PSI
N. Hub: 35mm
SAG: 22%

Standard Luftdruck (variiert nach Gelände)
VR: 1,5 BAR (Magic Mary, SG, Tubeless)
HR: 1,8 BAR (Hans Dampf, SG, Tubeless)


----------



## verdeboreale (28. November 2014)

Danke Euch beiden!

Das sind doch schon mal Anhaltspunkte.

Derzeit fahre ich bei meinem tubeless-26er Stereo ca. 1,8 bar (vorne wie hinten). Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, sind die Werte ja auch auf die 29er (ebenfalls tubeless) zu übertragen.

Bin wirklich gespannt auf morgen...

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## battiwr (29. November 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Ich wiege zwischen 82-85 kg (Abhängig von der Ausrüstung) und habe folgendes Setup:
> 
> Gabel: 80 PSI
> N. Hub: 33mm
> ...



Da geht noch mehr sag. 25-30% sind fürs Gelände taugender. Die Racer fahren mit 20%. Aufn ner richtigen Ausfahrt mit dem Stereo sind größere Absätze und senken, die dein Vorderrad in der Luft halten. Je eher es bodenkontakt hat desto bessere Kontrolle.


----------



## verdeboreale (29. November 2014)

Ihr habt das ja alle schon hinter Euch, aber ich muss meine Freude einfach mit jemandem teilen: nach den ersten 40 km bin ich sehr schwer beeindruckt vom 29er Stereo!! Ich hatte noch nie ein Rad, dass von Anfang an so gut gepasst hat! Vor allem die Ergonomie ist für mich perfekt! Auf tubeless Rocket-Ron abgespeckt, mit XT-Kassette und den XT-Shiftern ist das Ding auch noch richtig leicht. Die Fox arbeitet auch sehr schön, die CTD-Stufen sind sehr deutlich spürbar und selbst bei abgesenkter Talas reagiert die Gabel sehr sensibel und butterweich. Die Umrüstung hat sich gelohnt. Wahnsinn! 

Zwei Wermutstropfen gibt es dennoch:

-die Schaltung geht relativ schwer, d.h. die Shifter brauchen schon einiges an Kraft. Kein Vergleich zu meinen Cannondale-XT-Shiftern. Selbst das alte Stereo geht noch leichter zu schalten und dass, obwohl es deutlich schwerer als das Cannondale geht, was wohl der Geometrie geschuldet ist. Spielt sich das noch ein oder muss ich damit leben (was nicht schlimm wäre).

-die Sache mit der kleinen Trinkflasche. Das reicht mir auf Dauer nicht. Hat jemand eine gute Lösung? Ich habe mal was von einem Flaschenhalter gelesen, wo man die Flasche seitlich rausbekommt. Finde aber den Thread nicht mehr. 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Al_Borland (29. November 2014)

Gibt einen von Elite mit Umbaumöglichkeit von rechts auf links.


----------



## MTBing (30. November 2014)

@verdeboreale 

Den seitlichen Flaschenhalter gibt es auch direkt von Cube:http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...cube-bottle-cage-hpa-sidecage-black-anodized/ Oder in den diversen Bikeshops nach "Sidecage" suchen. Es passt max. eine 0,75l Flasche rein und das ist schon recht eng (zumindest bei meinem 18" Cube Stereo).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. November 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich auch Zeit für den Link:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/Ciussi-Side-Flaschenhalter-Auslaufmodell-p3101/

Taugt bei mir, seit ich das Stereo habe. So gehen bei 20" (650b, 160mm, 2013) auch 1000ml-Flaschen in den Rahmen.


----------



## MTBing (30. November 2014)

@stengele 

Schönes Bike  Hab ich mir auch gegönnt


----------



## Hans (30. November 2014)

Hallo,

das Problem mit der schwergängigen Schaltung hatte ich auch und auch einige andere hier. Das Problem liegt am Ausgang des Schaltkabels am Unterrohr, dort läuft es über die Kante des Anschlages der Kabelaussenhülle.
Ich hab jetzt Gore Ride On Züge verbaut und damit kann ich leben. Das nächste mal werde ich aber den hinteren Schaltzug durchgehend aussen verlegen. Werde mir die Litelville 3-fach Kabelhalter holen und den Schaltzug damit befestigen.

Flaschenhalter hab ich den Bontrager Carbon Sidecage. Den hatte ich schon auf mehreren Rädern montiert, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Neu hab ich den nicht mehr im Netzt gefunden, aber einen relativ günstigen Nachbau

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Feathery-Car..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5aef5fd57f

gruß

Hans


----------



## Cuberia (30. November 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> das Problem mit der schwergängigen Schaltung hatte ich auch und auch einige andere hier. Das Problem liegt am Ausgang des Schaltkabels am Unterrohr, dort läuft es über die Kante des Anschlages der Kabelaussenhülle.
> Ich hab jetzt Gore Ride On Züge verbaut und damit kann ich leben. Das nächste mal werde ich aber den hinteren Schaltzug durchgehend aussen verlegen. Werde mir die Litelville 3-fach Kabelhalter holen und den Schaltzug damit befestigen.


Hola Leute,
dann werd ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen zu schwergängigen Schaltzügen in den Raum werfen:
Hab mir auch die Zugdurchführung am Unterrohr angesehen und habe andere Anschläge, damit der Zug nicht mehr über die Kante laufen kann, montiert. Meine Durchführung sieht also jetzt so aus.



.
Nach Zusammenbau mit neuen Zügen und Aussenhüllen jedoch keine Besserung.
Eine Rücksprache mit Cube ergab auch nicht wirklich Neues. Die sagten evtl. Schaltwerk oder Shifter....hab mir das Schaltwerk genau angeguckt, das Problem hab ich hauptsächlich bei zugeschaltetem Shadow + am Schaltwerk. Aber alles leichtgängig.
Ich tausche jetzt die verbauten SLX Shifter gegen XT und werde dann nochmal probieren.
Die Aussenhülle fürs Schaltwerk am Rahmen durchgängig zu verlegen, hab ich auch schon überlegt. Jedoch finde ich da noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung der Zugführung Übergang Hauptrahmen Hinterbau.



Bei Verlegung hinter der Bremsleitung wird's für die Kurbel eng...aber sollte alles scheitern, wird sich auch da ne Lösung finden.

Gruß: Volker


----------



## Hans (30. November 2014)

Wenn ich den Schaltzug dann mal außen verlege, lasse ich den rechts vom Sattelrohr vorbei und oben auf der Kettenstrebe, da gleichzeitig der hintere Bogen zum Schaltwerk auch nicht so extrem läuft. Da ich mit Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz  fahre , sieht man das auch nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. November 2014)

Dass die Schaltung schwergängig wird, wenn ShadowPlus aktiv ist, sollte jedem einleuchten. Die Spannung des Schaltwerkskäfigs strafft die Kette so stark, dass sie schwerer auf's nächstgrößere Ritzel kommt. Also erhöht sich auch der Kraftaufwand beim Schalten. Das ist im Übrigen nicht nur bei Cube so, sondern bei allen Bikes mit ShadowPlus-Schaltwerk.

Hinzu kommt möglicherweise, dass die Zughüllenverlegung unter dem Tretlager ungünstig gelöst ist und der Bogen der Schaltzüge zu großzügig ausfällt und der Abgang aus dem Unterrohr mit entsprechend großem Winkel stattfindet. Der Zug knickt ab, die Reibung erhöht sich, und damit auch der Kraftaufwand. Das hatten wir aber auch schon mit @Hans damals alles durchgekaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (30. November 2014)

Haben wir 
Das das schalten mit Shadow Plus schwerer geht, ist mir klar - schalt es nie ein

Auch hab ich die Bögen sehr sauber verlegt, funktioniert jetzt auch, mit ausgeschaltetem Shadow Plus, annehmbar.

Da annehmbar eben nicht gut ist, und ich auch Shadow Plus nutzen möchte, werde ich beim nächsten Schaltzuwechsel den Zug für hinten eben außen verlegen, den damit ist das wirkliche Problem beim Stereo ( Schaltzugausgang Unterohr) erst beseitigt.


----------



## CalvinSK (30. November 2014)

Hatte hierzu auch Bilder gepostet, wie ich es verlegt habe, denn ich habe dieses Problem glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## stengele (30. November 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> @stengele
> 
> Schönes Bike  Hab ich mir auch gegönnt
> Anhang anzeigen 339680


Schönes Bike! 
Dachte da steht meins.


----------



## Cuberia (30. November 2014)

Hey, das mit Shadow + die Schaltvorgänge auf größere Ritzel schwerer gehen, ist schon logisch. Aber auch ohne geht die Schaltung schwer. deshalb fällts wahrscheinlich umso mehr auf mit +.....
Ich glaub noch nichtmal, daß Die Durchführung am Unterrohr schuld ist an der Sache.....der Zug lauft eig. ziemlich gerade dadurch und auch die Radien unterm Tretlager sehen gar nicht so eng aus...ich werd jetzt erst die Shifter tauschen und dann in letzter Instanz  die Zughülle außen verlegen....mal sehen....ist N U R ne Schaltung. Die hab ich eig. an jedem Bike in den Griff gekriegt


----------



## Cuberia (30. November 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Schaltzug dann mal außen verlege, lasse ich den rechts vom Sattelrohr vorbei und oben auf der Kettenstrebe, da gleichzeitig der hintere Bogen zum Schaltwerk auch nicht so extrem läuft. Da ich mit Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz  fahre , sieht man das auch nicht.


 Ja okay, nur etwas problematisch ist halt der Übergang zum Hauptrahmen. Mal sehen....


----------



## cruiser11 (1. Dezember 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> @stengele
> 
> Schönes Bike  Hab ich mir auch gegönnt
> Anhang anzeigen 339680


Bin auch schwach geworden, obwohl mir das Blau/Orange zuerst gar nicht so gut gefallen hat. Von den ersten Fahrten bin ich allerdings begeistert. Die ersten 1200 Hm waren ein echtes Vergnügen. Bergab sind auch mal 50 km/h auf der Waldautobahn fahrbar. In der Ebene ist es auch recht schnell zu bewegen. Auf richtige Trails habe ich mich aber noch nicht gewagt. 
Bis jetzt finde ich, es ist ein super Rad. Mir fehlt aber der Vergleich, da es mein erstes Fully ist und mein altes Rad für solche Strecken ziemlich ungeeignet war.
Wie sind Deine Eindrücke?


----------



## MTBing (1. Dezember 2014)

@cruiser11 : Ha, das ist ja lustig, dann sind wir jetzt schon zu dritt hier im Board mit dem gleichen Bike 

Das blau-orange hatte ich am Anfang auch nicht so prickelnd gefunden, aber bei dem Preis, für den ich das bei Biker Boarder im Sale bekommen konnte, war es dann doch sehr attraktiv  . Ich bin - leider - noch nicht so viel Gelände damit gefahren, wie ich gerne würde, da ich derzeit an meiner Grundlagenausdauer arbeite und dafür sehr viel Straße fahre; in Ermangelung eines Rennrades mache ich das auch mit dem MTB. 

Die wenigen Ausritte in den Wald waren aber durchaus sehr viel versprechend. Im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Cube AMS 100 Comp mit 26" und 100mm Federweg ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Anfangs fand ich den recht breiten Lenker und die großen Laufräder gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Verspieltheit meines alten 26er war weg. Aber nachdem ich mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt habe, ist es jetzt einfach unglaublich, wie schnell man auf manchen Trails unterwegs sein kann - bergauf wie bergab - und wie viel mehr an Kontrolle man über das Bike hat. Insbesondere in schwierigen Passagen macht es richtig viel Spaß - auf meine Hometrails war ich deutlich schneller unterwegs als vorher - und ich merke, das auch gute Reserven da sind. Gleichzeitig ist es schön leicht, was sich durchaus bemerkbar macht.

Bisher bin ich jedenfalls mehr als glücklich über den Kauf


----------



## cruiser11 (1. Dezember 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> @cruiser11 : Ha, das ist ja lustig, dann sind wir jetzt schon zu dritt hier im Board mit dem gleichen Bike
> 
> Das blau-orange hatte ich am Anfang auch nicht so prickelnd gefunden, aber bei dem Preis, für den ich das bei Biker Boarder im Sale bekommen konnte, war es dann doch sehr attraktiv  . Ich bin - leider - noch nicht so viel Gelände damit gefahren, wie ich gerne würde, da ich derzeit an meiner Grundlagenausdauer arbeite und dafür sehr viel Straße fahre; in Ermangelung eines Rennrades mache ich das auch mit dem MTB.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch lange über den Preis verhandelt. Bei 3350 war dann aber die Grenze erreicht. Billiger war es hier nicht zu bekommen. Zuerst habe ich noch gezögert. Der Preis lag doch um Einiges über meinem Limit. Aber das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis hat mich am Ende doch überzeugt. Was hast Du raus schlagen können?


----------



## MTBing (1. Dezember 2014)

Wow, das ist aber echt ein guter Preis!! Ich hatte es für 3.659 € bekommen, was ja auch schon gute 1.000 € unter UVP war. Dafür musste ich die Kohle aber nicht auf einmal abdrücken, sondern konnte (bzw. kann) ganz entspannt in 6 Raten zahlen, was ich ganz angenehm finde.


----------



## cruiser11 (1. Dezember 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> Wow, das ist aber echt ein guter Preis!! Ich hatte es für 3.659 € bekommen, was ja auch schon gute 1.000 € unter UVP war. Dafür musste ich die Kohle aber nicht auf einmal abdrücken, sondern konnte (bzw. kann) ganz entspannt in 6 Raten zahlen, was ich ganz angenehm finde.



Dann hast du mit den Raten das für dich Beste ausgehandelt. 
Musste bei meinem Rad die Gabel und den Dämpfer komplett neu einstellen. Waren viel zu hart, haben nur ca. den halben Federweg genutzt. Fühlt sich bei 25% SAG sehr komfortabel an. Hoffe, dass das Wetter nochmal so gut wird, dass man noch ein paar Touren fahren kann. Bin doch eher Schön-Wetter-Fahrer, auch wenn das neue Rad irgendwie süchtig macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (1. Dezember 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hola Leute,
> Ich tausche jetzt die verbauten SLX Shifter gegen XT und werde dann nochmal probieren.
> Gruß: Volker



Hallo Volker,

in Bezug auf die Schwergängigkeit kannst Du dir das getrost sparen. Bei mir wurden ja schon beim Händler die SLX gegen die XT-Shifter getauscht (allerdings aus anderen Gründen). Gebracht hat das Null. Also andere Ursache bzw. die weiter oben beschriebenen Ursachen...

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## verdeboreale (1. Dezember 2014)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Tipps mit dem Flaschenhalter! Da sind ja jetzt ein paar konkrete Vorschläge dabei. Werde mich mal durchlesen.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Tipp meinerseits geh in laden und frag nach 1.1 atus Zügen.... Sind spezielle geglättet usw


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> 1.1 atus Züge


Sicher, dass das richtig geschrieben ist?


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Jup atus


----------



## verdeboreale (1. Dezember 2014)

Mh. Beim genauen Betrachten ist mir eben aufgefallen, dass der Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz extrem eng sitzt. Der darunter laufende Zug ist richtig eingeklemmt. Man kann den Zug aber in Richtung Schaltwerk oder in Richtung Tretlager ziehen, so dass sich andere Radien ergeben. Vielleicht muss ich da mal ein bisschen rumexperimentieren. 
Andere Züge halte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht für so richtig zielführend. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das so dramatisch auswirkt. 

Das Schaltwerk ist übrigens ein "einfaches" Shadow und kein Shadow Plus.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Doch beim ams ist es glaube ähnlich und da verbauen wir die jetzt immer weil die viel besser laufen


----------



## verdeboreale (1. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie scheue ich mich bei einem brandneuen Bike für UVP von 3.300.- Euro neue Züge zu verbauen, weil die Schaltung schwergängig ist. Da probiere ich erst mal alle anderen Optionen aus (wobei das, wenn man es richtig betrachtet, auch schon Wahnsinn ist). Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Nuja auch Hersteller sind teils net fehlerlos xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2014)

Beim Zusammenbau von meinem Stereo haben wir versehentlich auch den Zug an der Durchführung am Unterrohr verkantet. Hatten danach Probleme die Schaltung zu justieren. Erst als es aufgefallen ist, war es wieder einstellbar bzw. justierbar.

Der Gedanke mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz wäre mir auch gekommen. Hab Lenkerband herumgewickelt und später wieder mit kleinen Einschnitten den Zug befreit.

Aber auf diese Punkte bist Du ja auch bereits gekommen. Kann verstehen dass bei einem neuen Bike das wenig spaßig ist.


----------



## verdeboreale (1. Dezember 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Nuja auch Hersteller sind teils net fehlerlos xD


Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Aber sowas muss doch auffallen beim Testen.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2014)

Atus bikeparts. Kannte ich noch nicht. Wie ist da die Preislage? Im Shop kriegt man ja nur Infos als Accountinhaber.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das gescheite Ablängen der Zughüllen (inkl. Aufweiten der Schnittflächen mit einer Ahle) und die Nutzung von Zugfett (Shimano Special Grease) sehr viel mehr bringt, als spezielle Züge etc..


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die neu sind und alles gehen die meist auch Problemlos. Vorallem wer testet sowas schon des die zugverlegung eventl etwas ungünstig ist. Sind ja jetzt keine arg engen Radien drin deshalb.
Aber mal von ab so nen Zug liegt iwie vei 3euro oder so dann läuft des auch


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Des bringt auch was und ist halt nen Großhändler für den Einzelhandel. Sind eigentlich echt human. Deren vorbauten nutzen wir zum gratis anpassen des vorbaus.


----------



## auon (1. Dezember 2014)

ich hab mal ne Schaltung gehabt die ist nach beiden Seiten mit klickedieklack gegangen, das war natürlich komfortabel
lieber hatte ich die wo man auf den Bremshebeln geschalten hat

ich habe meine Kette um üppig gekürzt, groß groß  geht nicht annähernd, meine kette fallt aber auch nicht mehr bei jedem Wurzelwerk runter (2013 da gabs den spannhebel noch nicht)

hab mir auch vorn ein 20iger eingefeilt und dafür muß man die Zeit in kauf nehmen die es dauert bis die Kette rauf wandert, wenn sie extrem gespannt ist natürlich noch mehr

die geschichte mit dem knick beim ausgang vom zug unten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen , hier glaube ich das es so ist das wenn man mit dieser Schlaufe des Zugs die hinten oberhalb des Schaltwerkes entsteht, wo hängen bleibt, sich der Zug in den Kabelbindern nach hinten verschiebt, man dies nicht sorgsam beobachtet, sich ein Problem entwickeln kann, dann schleift der Zug auch ev an der Kette

ach ja, nachdem es mich jetzt zum 2. mal vorne drübergehaut hat, und dadurch kurze Pause klar war, habe ich meinen Gick zum Händler gestellt mit der bitte die Gabel einzusenden

hinten fahr ich einen Monarch xx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2014)

auon schrieb:


> lieber hatte ich die wo man auf den Bremshebeln geschalten hat


Dual Control? Au weia...

Wenn man mit dem Schaltzug irgendwo hängen bleibt, dann passiert da im Allgemeinen mehr, als dass sich nur die Schaltung verstellt. Da hat man ganz andere Sorgen.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Dualcontrol ist bäh


----------



## auon (1. Dezember 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Dual Control? Au weia...
> 
> Wenn man mit dem Schaltzug irgendwo hängen bleibt, dann passiert da im Allgemeinen mehr, als dass sich nur die Schaltung verstellt. Da hat man ganz andere Sorgen.



ja das kenn ich wenn es dir samt dem Schaltauge auch das Schaltwerk runter fetzt und du vor einem Systemlaufrad stehst mit halb so vielen Speichen

die Speichen krieg ich nirgends mehr


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2014)

Tja, und du  brauchst noch nicht mal irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. Reicht schon, groß-groß zu ketten.


----------



## auon (1. Dezember 2014)

deshalb hab ich ja die Ganganzeige abmontiert


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Dezember 2014)

Du Fuchs.


----------



## Cuberia (2. Dezember 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das gescheite Ablängen der Zughüllen (inkl. Aufweiten der Schnittflächen mit einer Ahle) und die Nutzung von Zugfett (Shimano Special Grease) sehr viel mehr bringt, als spezielle Züge etc..


Genau, also ich bin seit gestern zufrieden mit XT Shiftern und Sp41 Hüllen noch zusätzlich gefettet und sauber abgelängt. Dem Bogen unterm Tretlager sollte man natürlich besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen... nicht abknicken an der Unterrohrdurchführung.
Gruß: Volker


----------



## verdeboreale (2. Dezember 2014)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Genau, also ich bin seit gestern zufrieden mit XT Shiftern und Sp41 Hüllen noch zusätzlich gefettet und sauber abgelängt. Dem Bogen unterm Tretlager sollte man natürlich besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen... nicht abknicken an der Unterrohrdurchführung.
> Gruß: Volker



Aber dann liegt das doch wohl eher am Fett und den Hüllen. Weniger an den Shiftern, oder?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Dezember 2014)

Shifter kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung ausschließen. Wenn das einen Unterschied machen würde, dann wäre die Hebelübersetzung ne andere, und das wäre aus Shimanosicht ein bisschen zu viel Entwicklungsaufwand.


----------



## Cuberia (3. Dezember 2014)

Eher nicht. Hatte vorher schon einmal nur die Hüllen getauscht... und genauso verlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (3. Dezember 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Shifter kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung ausschließen. Wenn das einen Unterschied machen würde, dann wäre die Hebelübersetzung ne andere, und das wäre aus Shimanosicht ein bisschen zu viel Entwicklungsaufwand.



Hm, ich nicht. Auch aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Hab auch schon vom Händler gehört, daß die XTR ne andere Hebelübersetzung hat. XT also vielleicht auch schon. Auf jeden Fall schalten die besser, geschmeidiger.und das sogar mit Shadow plus...


----------



## CalvinSK (3. Dezember 2014)

Mich wundert noch immer, dass hier manche mit dem Stereo scheinbar solch massive Probleme bezüglich Schwergängigkeit mit der Schaltung haben.

*Eine kurze Überlegung:*
Ich habe direkt auf 1x11 umgebaut und nie getestet, wie das Stereo mit Umwerfer funktioniert. Könnte es sein, dass die Schaltzüge (für Schaltwerk und Umwerfer) innerhalb des Rahmens aus Versehen über Kreuz verlegt wurden, weshalb sie sich gegenseitig behindern? Hat das schon einer von den "Problemkindern" überprüft?

Fällt mir nur gerade so spontan ein, weil das ein offensichtlicher Unterschied ist, mit dem ich scheinbar nicht zu kämpfen habe.

*Fotos, wie ich meine Schalthüllen verlegt habe:*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71517 --> Entschuldigt bitte das schmutzige Rad, Fotos entstanden direkt nach einer Ausfahrt und ich hatte wenig Muße noch am selbigen Tag eine Reinigung durchzuführen.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Dezember 2014)

Guter Einwurf, sollten die Leute mal checken. Fragt sich nur, wie. 
Andererseits ist es bei Rädern mit offen am Unterrohr verlegten Schaltzügen nicht unüblich, sie einmal zu kreuzen, damit man die Züge besser am Lenker verlegen kann.


----------



## Cuberia (3. Dezember 2014)

Hey, das die Züge im Rahmen irgendwo schwer laufen, irgendwo dran her scheuern, oder was auch immer, dachte ich auch zuerst. Hab ich beim Schaltzugwechsel aber definitiv ausgeschlossen. Der Zug, der rechts reinläuft, kommt unten auch rechts raus. Ohne den anderen zu kreuzen. Bin ja auch jetzt zufrieden... 
Gruß: Volker


----------



## Soldi (3. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir hilft das Jagwire Mountain Pro Schaltzugset. Trotzdem richtig leichtgängig ist anders.


----------



## Chrishan (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich nochmal!
Durch eure Beratung tendiere ich gegenwärtig Richtung 20 Zoll. Von den Daten her sollte es mir doch recht gut passen. Nur zur Überstandshöhe hab ich nichts gefunden. Daher: Könnte vielleicht jemand, der das stereo 120 hpc in 20 Zoll besitzt, die Überstandshöhe (vor dem Sattel) für mich bitte ausmessen?
Danke im voraus
chrishan


----------



## maded (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Ich würde mal eure ehrliche Meinung hören in Bezug auf ein Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 SL 2013.
Habe die Möglichkeit das ö.g.Fahrad "günstig" zu erwerben und da ich im schönen Schwarzwald lebe und die Wege in den meisten Fälle steil sind würde mich das Uphillverhalten des Fahrrades interessieren.
Würdet ihr ein 20"-Rahmen fahren bei einer Körpergrösse vo 1,80 m und einer Schrittlänge von 85 cm?
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand Zeit nehmen würde um mir die Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
Bei deiner Körpergröße und Schrittlänge würde ich eher zu 18" tendieren. Es wird sonst eng mit der absoluten Höhe des Rahmens.
Du bräuchtest theoretisch 19", wie ich auch bei 185cm und 89cm SL.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/groessen

Aber es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie du dich auf dem Rad fühlst. Probefahrt wäre angebracht in solchen Größenfragen, wo es zwischen zwei RH liegt.


----------



## CalvinSK (6. Dezember 2014)

Jep, bin da der gleichen Meinung. Du hast so etwas das Pech ziemlich genau zwischen den beiden Größen zu liegen, denn der 18" Rahmen könnte recht gedrungen (Reach etc.) sein, der 20" Rahmen jedoch insgesamt zu hoch.

Ich persönlich bin 178cm und fahre 18", mag es aber gerne quirlig und nicht so tourenlastig.

Wegen Uphill: Ich persönlich finde das Cube Stereo ab 2013 eine Bombe im Uphill, davor geht dir die Puste aus, statt dass das Rad Probleme bekommt, finde ich zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (6. Dezember 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Jep, bin da der gleichen Meinung. Du hast so etwas das Pech ziemlich genau zwischen den beiden Größen zu liegen, denn der 18" Rahmen könnte recht gedrungen (Reach etc.) sein, der 20" Rahmen jedoch insgesamt zu hoch.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin 178cm und fahre 18", mag es aber gerne quirlig und nicht so tourenlastig.
> 
> Wegen Uphill: Ich persönlich finde das Cube Stereo ab 2013 eine Bombe im Uphill, davor geht dir die Puste aus, statt dass das Rad Probleme bekommt, finde ich zumindest.


Bin 177/84. 18 zoll passt perfekt für trail und touren aller art. Downhill auch kein problem da langer radstand. Im uphill wegen den langen kettenstreben unschlagbar. Sehr steile rampen sind möglich, wenn man das eigene körpergewicht gezielt dorthin verlagert, dass eine optimale traktion gewährleistet ist.


----------



## MTBing (6. Dezember 2014)

@Chrishan Ich bin 185cm groß und habe einen Innenschrittlänge von 86cm. Ich stand genau wie Du vor der Frage, ob 18" oder 20". Bin dann beide im Store probe gesessen und hab mich fürs 18" entschieden. Zu Deiner Frage: ich habe jetzt ein 18" Cube Stereo 120 Super HPC SL von 2014. Bei dem ist die Überstandshöhe 20cm vor dem Sattel (du musst ja, wenn Du absteigst, auch noch eine eigene Körpertiefe dazu rechnen) bei 83cm. Der tiefste Punkt des Rahmes (also nach dem Knick) liegt bei 76cm.


----------



## Hans (6. Dezember 2014)

Bei 1,85 ist 18" zu klein

Bei 1,80 würde ich zu 18" tendieren

Ich selber fahre ein 18" bei 174 cm und 79 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## auon (7. Dezember 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Bei 1,85 ist 18" zu klein



glaub ich auch


----------



## MTBing (7. Dezember 2014)

Na, dann bin aber froh, dass mir - trotz der Meinungen hier - 18" perfekt passen...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (7. Dezember 2014)

Na ja, letztendlich mußt ja du damit klarkommen.
20" würde da bei dem Stereo 29 120 auch gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (7. Dezember 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> Na, dann bin aber froh, dass mir - trotz der Meinungen hier - 18" perfekt passen...


Mir auch bei 1.83  18".


----------



## Orby (7. Dezember 2014)

Ist sicherlich eine persönliche Empfindungssache.

Bei 1,86m und 0,88m SL, das 120 (2014 HPC Pro 29) in 20° gehabt und das 160 (Super HPC Race 27.5 2015) ebenfalls wieder in 20°.
Wobei mir das aktuelle nun deutlich kompakter vorkommt. Ob es nur an den Rädern liegt?

Zumindest fühle ich mich pudelwohl


----------



## z18646 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre im Moment ein 2012 AMS150 SHPC und möchte mir ein Stereo zulegen. Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welches ein 140 oder 160. Fahre im Moment noch im Mittelgebirge rum und möchte in der Zukunft auch in der Lage sein Enduro oder im Hochgebierge zufahren. 
Welche Tipps gibt es euerseits mir die Entscheidung zu erleichtern.


----------



## maschbaer (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem guten Jahr des intensiven Einsatzes hat mein SHPC Einige Macken und Kratzer am Rahmen (Unterrohr, Tretlager bei den Kettenblättern)
Wie repariert ihr solche Stellen?
Im Internet wird alles vom einfachen Nagellack über Autoklarlack bis Epoxy empfohlen!

Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2014)

@z18646 Also wenn du schon ein 150er hast, dann würde ich auf 160 setzen. Mehr ist immer besser - oder so ähnlich. 
29" beißt sich m.E. noch immer mit dem Stichwort Enduro, weil eben die Wendigkeit fehlt. Deshalb 650b 160.

@maschbaer Macken am Unterrohr? Dagegen gibt's doch extra den Aufklebeschützer (wahlweise in Carbonoptik oder normal). Und am Tretlager hat man doch auch dieses Blech gegen Chainsucks.
Naja, egal. Wenn du Kratzer hast, die bis in die Faser rein gehen, dann würde ich die Stelle mit einem Pinsel mit Klarlack behandeln. Man kann die Sache natürlich auch weiträumig abkleben und mit Klarlack benebeln, dann überschleifen, noch mal lackieren und so weiter. Ist immer ne Frage, ob es gut aussehen oder zweckmäßig sein soll.


----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2014)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre im Moment ein 2012 AMS150 SHPC und möchte mir ein Stereo zulegen. Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welches ein 140 oder 160. Fahre im Moment noch im Mittelgebirge rum und möchte in der Zukunft auch in der Lage sein Enduro oder im Hochgebierge zufahren.
> Welche Tipps gibt es euerseits mir die Entscheidung zu erleichtern.



Theoretisch hast Du die Wahl von 3 Bikes. Ich interpretiere sie mal etwas nach meiner persönlichen Meinung.

Stereo 140 mit 29°
Das AM/Tourenbike. Kilometerfresser-Bike, Trailanteil eher etwas geringer. Weniger wendig. Geo, steiler Lenkwinkel, lange Kettenstrebe. Gewicht meist etwas höher.

Stereo 140 mit 27.5°
Wie das 29° jedoch, verspielter von der Wendigkeit. Rollt jedoch etwas schlechter. Geo flacherer Lenkwinkel, kürzeste Kettenstrebe im Vergleich. Theoretisch das leichteste.

Stereo 160 mit 27.5°
Die Enduro, bergauf gehört dazu, Focus jedoch mehr auf bergab. Geo Lenkwinkel (von den 3 hier) sehr flach, Kettenstrebenlänge mittel. Vom Gewicht in der Mitte.  

Ist natürlich meine persönliche Einschätzung.

Würde wenn Du hochalpin schreibst, auf 1x11 verzichten und lieber 2x10 oder mehr nehmen, einfach komfortabler.
Wenn Tour im Vordergrund steht ist eine 32 Gabel OK, wenn bergab etwas mehr Spaß haben willst würde ich zur 34 Fox oder, mein Tipp, zur Pike tendieren.
Bereifung bei Tour wäre Nobby, rollt am einfachsten. Im Trail nicht der hit, da dann eher die Hans Kombi.

Al hat da schon recht, Federweg ist eigentlich durch wenig zu ersetzten oder gar nichts zu ersetzen  Wobei 140mm an einem 29° schon viel sind.
Wenn aber Enduro willst bleibt theoretisch das 160.

Wenn doch Tour etwas mitspielt, wäre vielleicht ein 140 mit 29°, Pike und Hans Dampf Bereifung (Trail,Pace) mit 2x10 oder sogar 3x10 eine komfortable Sache. Sollte dann aber vielleicht nicht gerade die HPA Version sein. Kenne ja nicht dein Budget.

Darf aber natürlich jeder für sich selbst interpretieren, nach seinem Gusto


----------



## CalvinSK (8. Dezember 2014)

Wegen der Differenzierung 29" & 27,5":
Ich selbst habe ein komplett umgebautes 29" und habe einem Freund ein 27,5" aufgebaut. Bin demnach auch beide bereits ausgiebig gefahren und mein Fazit ist: Ich empfinde beide Räder und Größen sehr vielseitig und breitbandig. Entscheidend sind vor allem die persönlichen Präferenzen und letztendlich der individuelle Aufbau, denn beide Räder können sich enorm wandeln hinsichtlich der Grundcharakteristik. Tendenziell würde ich das 29" keineswegs weniger Trailanteil zutrauen. Je nach Trail sogar genau gegenteilig, denn bei stark verblockten Wegen rollen die 29er schon sehr gut. Wird es so verwinkelt, dass versetzt werden muss, geht das mit beiden gut, je nach Aufbau, Stichwort Gewicht, leichter oder schwerer.

Fazit:
Egal für welches du dich entscheidest, du kannst meiner Meinung nach nur wenig falsch machen, denn die Räder sind sehr vielseitig und notfalls enorm anpassbar - siehe hierzu auch mein Aufbau mit 160er Pike im 29er.


----------



## maschbaer (8. Dezember 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @z18646 Also wenn du schon ein 150er hast, dann würde ich auf 160 setzen. Mehr ist immer besser - oder so ähnlich.
> 29" beißt sich m.E. noch immer mit dem Stichwort Enduro, weil eben die Wendigkeit fehlt. Deshalb 650b 160.
> 
> @maschbaer Macken am Unterrohr? Dagegen gibt's doch extra den Aufklebeschützer (wahlweise in Carbonoptik oder normal). Und am Tretlager hat man doch auch dieses Blech gegen Chainsucks.
> Naja, egal. Wenn du Kratzer hast, die bis in die Faser rein gehen, dann würde ich die Stelle mit einem Pinsel mit Klarlack behandeln. Man kann die Sache natürlich auch weiträumig abkleben und mit Klarlack benebeln, dann überschleifen, noch mal lackieren und so weiter. Ist immer ne Frage, ob es gut aussehen oder zweckmäßig sein soll.



Stein war neben die Schutzfolie eingeschlagen


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2014)

Gut gezielt.


----------



## verdeboreale (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe noch eine Frage zu Trinkflaschen mit 750ml und dem 29er Stereo in 18": Gibt es eher "gedrungenere" Flaschen, die gut in den Rahmen passen? Ich habe mir den preislich sehr günstigen Cube Sidecage Flaschenhalter geholt (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPieu9ztucICFanItAodmnEAGA). Allerdings stoßen alle 750ml Flaschen, die ich habe (einige!), mit der Flaschenschulter (nicht dem Hals oder dem Trinkgedöns) am Oberrohr an. Im Prinzip ist das nicht schlimm, aber mit der Zeit wird das wohl vor allem in Verbindung mit Sand und Dreck gewaltig scheuern...

Simple Frage, ich weiß. Aber schwierige Anwort, da eher Erfahrungswerte gefragt sind. Evtl. hat ja jemand ein ganz konkretes Flaschenmodell, das besser passt.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (9. Dezember 2014)

Siehste - hättste mal den Elite Ciussi Side Cage geholt. Den hättste mit seinen Langlöchern so weit nach unten verschieben können, dass du keine Probleme mit dem Oberrohr gehabt hättest. Ich habe mir die Löcher so gefeilt, dass die Flasche fast am Dämpfer anstößt. So kriege ich bei 20" noch 1000ml-Flaschen in den Rahmen, ohne irgendwo anzuecken.
Aber das hilft dir ja jetzt auch nicht weiter. Wenn du die Elite Super Cincio noch irgendwo findest - die hat die perfekte Form. Unten und oben konisch zulaufend.


----------



## MTBing (10. Dezember 2014)

@verdeboreale 

Ja, das ist in der Tat so eine Sache. Ich hab ja auch einen 18" Stereo Rahmen. Bei mir passt die hier ganz knapp rein. Allerdings ist es ziemlich fummelig...


----------



## verdeboreale (10. Dezember 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Siehste - hättste mal den Elite Ciussi Side Cage geholt. Den hättste mit seinen Langlöchern so weit nach unten verschieben können, dass du keine Probleme mit dem Oberrohr gehabt hättest. Ich habe mir die Löcher so gefeilt, dass die Flasche fast am Dämpfer anstößt.



Na na na. Der Cube Sidecage passt absolut perfekt (s. Bilder, noch weiter runter geht wegen dem Dämpfer nicht). Das Problem liegt am 18"-Rahmen. 


  VG Verdeboreale


----------



## verdeboreale (10. Dezember 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> @verdeboreale
> 
> Ja, das ist in der Tat so eine Sache. Ich hab ja auch einen 18" Stereo Rahmen. Bei mir passt die hier ganz knapp rein. Allerdings ist es ziemlich fummelig...



Passt die ohne anzustoßen rein? (s. meine Bilder).

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Dezember 2014)

Schau dich mal nach o.g. Elite Super Cincio um. Die läuft oben und unten perfekt konisch zu, so dass sie weder mit dem Oberrohr, noch mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert.


----------



## verdeboreale (10. Dezember 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schau dich mal nach o.g. Elite Super Cincio um. Die läuft oben und unten perfekt konisch zu, so dass sie weder mit dem Oberrohr, noch mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert.



Hallo Micha, 

die ist aber verdammt schwer zu bekommen. Oder überzogen teuer. Aber ich werde mich mal nach Vergleichbarem umschauen. 

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## daproblem (10. Dezember 2014)

Mit einer 500ml Flasche hast du zwei Vorteile...
A: es passt so gut wie jede Flasche!
B: du sparst 500g Gewicht


----------



## verdeboreale (10. Dezember 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Mit einer 500ml Flasche hast du zwei Vorteile...
> A: es passt so gut wie jede Flasche!
> B: du sparst 500g Gewicht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342156



Aber

C: Ich habe großen Durst

sticht A und B!


----------



## MTBing (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach heut abend mal nen Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (11. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade beim säubern eine beunruhigende Entdeckung gemacht:



 

 



Hatte mit dem Stereo keine nennenswerte Stürze oder ähnliches. Klar wurde damit auch geballert aber nichts wirklich wildes.

Ich hab das Rad in einem neuwertigen Zustand vom Erstkäufer abgekauft, Ansprüche auf Garantie sollte ich daher keine haben.
Werde morgen trotzdem bei Cube anrufen und hier berichten.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Dezember 2014)

Mein laienhaftes Auge würde jetzt die Vermutung aufstellen, da hat mal ein Stein von oben getroffen. Nich schön jedenfalls.


----------



## MTBing (11. Dezember 2014)

So, endlich zu Hause. 

Es ist schon verdammt eng (siehe unten), aber mit Füllung sitzt die Flasche gut drin und nach oben ist dann ca. 0,5 mm Luft... viel ist das in der Tat nicht... vielleicht kannst Du ja auch Deine Flaschen weiter nutzen und am Oberrohr unten einen Patch zum Schutz des Rahmens drauf kleben? Das hatte ich auch erst so geplant.

Da ich aber mittlerweile häufig so lange unterwegs bin, dass ich mehr Flüssigkeit benötige, nutze ich fast nur noch meinen Camelbak. Und für kurze Ausflüge kommt ne kleine Flasche unten rein (sprich: 0,5).

Aber in der Tat: optimal ist was anderes...


----------



## MTBing (11. Dezember 2014)

@daproblem Wow, krass  Wie alt ist das Bike denn?


----------



## verdeboreale (11. Dezember 2014)

flyingkangaroo schrieb:


> So, endlich zu Hause.
> 
> Es ist schon verdammt eng (siehe unten), aber mit Füllung sitzt die Flasche gut drin und nach oben ist dann ca. 0,5 mm Luft... viel ist das in der Tat nicht... vielleicht kannst Du ja auch Deine Flaschen weiter nutzen und am Oberrohr unten einen Patch zum Schutz des Rahmens drauf kleben? Das hatte ich auch erst so geplant.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank fürs Fotografieren! Meine "normalen" Flaschen sitzen auch so. Aber die Idee mit dem Patch ist super. Hätte ich aber ruhig auch selbst drauf kommen können... Letztendlich gehts mir nur ums Scheuern am Lack ...

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## daproblem (11. Dezember 2014)

@flyingkangaroo

September 2013 mit knapp 3000 km Laufleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Dezember 2014)

So, nach langem mitlesen habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet, um hier mitschreiben zu können.

Hab ein 29er Stereo Race seit Juni 2013.
Mittlerweile bin ich mit dem Bike etwas über 4.800km und 100.000hm im Allgäu rumgefahren.

@daproblem:
Ich hab auch einen Riss an der gleichen Stelle. Ist mir schon vor einiger Zeit beim putzen mal aufgefallen, ist aber noch nicht ganz so krass wie bei dir.
Vermutlich am Wochenende komme ich mal zum Jahresputz am bike, dann wird das komplett zerlegt, und der Rahmen geht über meinen Händler zu Cube.


----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Dezember 2014)

So sah das bei mir vor knapp 400km aus. 
Der Quersteg zwischen den oberen Hinterbaustreben ist bei mir auch übel verranzt von Steinchen und Dreck aus dem Reifen ...


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Dezember 2014)

@BiBaBergler Welchen Reifen hast du am HR aufgezogen? Sieht ja übel aus.


----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Dezember 2014)

Den HansDampf was drauf war und nachdem der runter war fahr ich bisher NobbyNic in 2,35.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Dezember 2014)

Die sind nun alles andere als breit und hoch. Das wäre meine Vermutung gewesen. 2.5er mit grobem Profil hätte ich sowas zugetraut.


----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Dezember 2014)

Jop, wobei ich glaub ein 2,5er gar nicht reinkriegen würde. 
Bei den 2,35er ist bei meinem Rahmen da schon kaum mehr als ein Daumen breit Platz an der Seite und zwischen Reifenoberseite und dem Steg sind gerade mal noch 4mm mit frischem Profil. ... da gehts eng her.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Dezember 2014)

Naja, bei meinem Ardent 2,4 (650b) sind es auch nur 8mm. Der ist allerdings auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt. Ich schätze, das sind im Neuzustand auch nicht mehr als 6mm. Aber es kommt ja auch drauf an, was für Untergrund die Hometrails so hergeben. Bei mir ist das vorrangig Wald- und Sandboden.


----------



## daproblem (11. Dezember 2014)

Ein echt beschissener Zeitpunkt, mit den Weihnachtsfeiertagen wird die Abwicklung ewig dauern.
Meint ihr die tauschen mir den Hinterbau oder nur den ganzen Rahmen?


----------



## maschbaer (11. Dezember 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Ein echt beschissener Zeitpunkt, mit den Weihnachtsfeiertagen wird die Abwicklung ewig dauern.
> Meint ihr die tauschen mir den Hinterbau oder nur den ganzen Rahmen?



Ich hatte mein Stereo vor kurzem bei Cube, weil die hintere Postountaufnahme schlecht gefertigt war und die Bremse sich nicht schleiffrei einstellen ließ.

Cube hat leider nur den entsprechenden Teil des Hinterbaus getauscht. Insgeheim hatte ich gehofft sie tauschen mir den ganzen Rahmen 

Das ganze hat bei mir 5Wochen gedauert. Ging aber auch noch über den Versandhandel, da ich das Bike im I-Net gekauft hatte.

Good Luck.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## daproblem (11. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Infos.
Welches Baujahr hatte dein Stereo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Dezember 2014)

Sand gibts hier fast nicht, dafür viel Schotter und Geröll, Waldboden mit viel Wurzeln, und Fels. 
Sieht man an den Bilder ja gut, das mein Rahmen ganz viele Steinschlägle hat. So schaut der ganze Rahmen aus wo kein Schutz dran ist.

Ich hoffe, das nicht nur der Hinterbau getauscht wird ;-)
WEnn das bissl dauert, ist das für mich nicht tragisch. Jetzt liegt dann hoffentlich bald Schnee und dann brauch ich mein BIke eh vor März nicht mehr.


----------



## MTBing (11. Dezember 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> September 2013 mit knapp 3000 km Laufleistung.



 3.000 km... das is aber nicht viel in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit... YIKES!! Ich hoffe, dann hält meines noch ein paar Wochen... habe meins seit September und schon knapp 1.000 km auf der Uhr...


----------



## Lusio (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Probleme mit der Querstrebe hatte ich bei mienem 650b auch und habe zum Marsh Guard gegriffen. Der Hans Dampf hat reingepaßt. Habe jetzt eine 2,30 Minion drin.


----------



## MTBing (11. Dezember 2014)

@Lusio Gute Idee mit dem Marsh Guard  Den werd ich mir auch mal holen...


----------



## Lusio (11. Dezember 2014)

Must hinten nur einige neue Löcher bohren.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Dezember 2014)

Aber nicht in den Hinterbau!!! 

SCNR


----------



## daproblem (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab das Rad nun zerlegt und mir die Stelle genauer angeschaut.






Sieht mir nach Materialermüdung aus, genaueres wird mir morgen hoffentlich der Cube Händler sagen.

Das mit dem Hinterrad scheint eher ein 29er Problem zu sein, an meinem 27,5er sind dort nur minimale Abnutzungen.


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Dezember 2014)

@daproblem  & @BiBaBergler .... Das kettenstreben riss hab ich auch gehabt. Genau an derselbe stelle…  Würde vom sehr kompetenten Mitarbeiter entdeckt  und kostenlos ersetzt. (nur die Kettenstreben würde getäuscht). Mitbekommen hab ich es nur als ich mein Bike abgeholt habe und der Mitarbeiter mir die alte Strebe gezeigt hat.


----------



## Vincy (12. Dezember 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rad in einem neuwertigen Zustand vom Erstkäufer abgekauft, Ansprüche auf Garantie sollte ich daher keine haben.
> Werde morgen trotzdem bei Cube anrufen und hier berichten.



Wende dich da lieber an den Erstkäufer, der soll es dann bei Cube beanstanden. 
Die Abwicklung ist nur über einen Cube Händler möglich. Welcher, das ist egal.
Ansonsten bei Fachwerkstätten anfragen, was eine Carbon-Reparatur kosten würde.
http://www.carbon-klinik.de/carbon-klinik/Bikerahmen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (12. Dezember 2014)

Ah, OK! Danke für Info @Grins3katze.
In dem Fall dürfte das ein bekanntes Problem sein und der Rahmen ist an der Stelle vemutlich zu schwach ausgelegt ... oder schrottig verarbeitet.


----------



## daproblem (12. Dezember 2014)

Tag Zusammen,
ich konnte den Rahmen beim Cube Händler Vorort abgeben. 
Der Verkäufer fährt den gleichen Rahmen und wusste sofort bescheid. Er hat damals einen neuen Hinterbau des 2014er Modell erhalten, ein anderer Kunde aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten einen neuen Rahmen.
Lieferzeit 3-6 Wochen.
Ich muss nur den Ausbau/Einbau des Hinterbaus bezahlen, was für mich in Ordnung ist, schließlich habe ich das Bike dort nicht gekauft.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## CalvinSK (12. Dezember 2014)

Für alle 29" Fahrer unter euch hier, vielleicht eine recht interessante Entdeckung meinerseits:
http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/maxxis...-keine-3-95-versand-449781?page=1#post4947580

Vielleicht kann es ja einer von euch gebrauchen.


----------



## maschbaer (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch ein Anriss am Hinterbau in der nähe des Tretlagers festgestellt so wie "daproblem". Der Anriss ist zum Glück noch nicht so groß wie bei "daproblem". Wie schätzt ihr die Sache ein. Eine Anfrage bei meinem Händler läuft.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Grins3katze (13. Dezember 2014)

ersetzen lassen... das Problem sollte ja bekannt sein 

Interessant finde ich dass, 650B und 29er (SHPC) gleich betroffen sind...


----------



## Vincy (13. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem trifft auch bei einigen Alurahmen auf (zB AMS150). Ist halt in dem Bereich ein neuralgischer Schwachpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt macht mir mal keinen Scheiß hier. Ich hab Angst.


----------



## ML73 (13. Dezember 2014)

Altes sks shockboard etwas umgebaut, geht auch ...


----------



## Hans (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Klammern wir mal den Preis aus

Würdet Ihr den Rahmen eines  Stereo Super HPC 140 29" gegen einen Scott Genius 29" tauschen


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Dezember 2014)

Das fragste im Cubeforum? 
Mir gefällt das Ding optisch nicht. Zu viel krumme Dinger dran.


----------



## maschbaer (19. Dezember 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch ein Anriss am Hinterbau in der nähe des Tretlagers festgestellt so wie "daproblem". Der Anriss ist zum Glück noch nicht so groß wie bei "daproblem". Wie schätzt ihr die Sache ein. Eine Anfrage bei meinem Händler läuft.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich habe den Anriss reklamiert und bekomme von Cube einen komplett neuen Rahmen. 

Gruß Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Dezember 2014)

Feine Sache.


----------



## daproblem (19. Dezember 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe den Anriss reklamiert und bekomme von Cube einen komplett neuen Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß Masch


Glückwunsch! Ich hab von meinem Händler noch nichts gehört :-(
2015er Rahmen?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (20. Dezember 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> So, habe erstmal noch bei meinem Händler nachgefragt und er hat meine Vermutung eines defekten Freilaufs bestätigt.
> Ich solle ihm mein Hinterrad geben und dann schickt er es ein.
> Zudem hatte ich ja noch die schwergängige Nabe bestellt, das wird dann hoffentlich auch noch gerichtet.
> Werde berichten, was bei raus kam!
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
mein Hinterrad ist vom Händler zurück.
Nachdem dieser den Freilauf erstmal etwas mit "Fett" geschmiert hatte, meinte er, das Knacken sei nun weg.
Bei den "schwergängigen" Lagern hat er sich erstmal etwas quer gestellt und wollte 60€ für den Tausch der Lager.

Nach einem kurzen Gespräch bezüglich Garantie / Gewährleistung / Kulanz hat er gemeint, er versucht mal, das Hinterrad zum Hersteller einzuschicken...
Wie sich nun herausstellt, mit Erfolg.
Es wurden folgende Lager getauscht (musste nichts zahlen):
2 x Expert #6002
2 x Expert #6902

Zudem stand auf der "Rechnung" des Herstellers (Merida & Centurion Germany), dass sie die Achse ebenfalls getauscht haben, ist jetzt wohl eine DEMON 2 drin (ist vom Freilaufgeräusch her auch deutlich leiser).

Also, es hat sich gelohnt, ein wenig harzig zu sein und nicht alles mit sich machen zu lassen!

Grüssle Strobi-Boy

P.S. Ob das Knacken nun wirklich weg ist, wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zeigen, wenn ich mal ne kleine Testrunde drehe...


----------



## Huckes (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen..
Fahre die 2013er version in 650b und 160mm federweg.bin aber eher der Touren und marathonfahrerr, in meiner Gegend gibt es wenig anspruchsvolles Gelände.habe das bike als top Angebot bekommen und bin daher von hardtail auf dieses bike gewechselt. Bin begeistert!! Daher hab ich nen längeren Vorbau dran gemacht, fahre vorne meistens mit abgesenkter Gabel und jetzt meine Frage: um möglichst Wippfrei fahren zu können besonders bergauf würde ich gern wissen wieviel Druck ich maximal auf Dämpfer und Gabel machen kann???


----------



## verdeboreale (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe mal aus, Du hast ein Fox-CTD-Fahrwerk, oder? Wenn ja, auf "climb" stellen, dann passt das schon. Ansonsten sind die Drücke in Gabel und Dämpfer natürlich vom Fahrergewicht abhängig.

Gruß

Verdeboreale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2014)

Nebenbei finde ich es schlimm, die Vorteile des Fahrwerks auf diese Art und Weise derart zu beschneiden. Dann wärst du besser beim Hardtail geblieben.


----------



## Huckes (22. Dezember 2014)

Ach nee kommt halt drauf an, bergab kann man das fahrwerk schon mal ganz gut nutzen, es soll halt nur bergauf schön straff sein. Ist halt schön das bike auf alles einstellen zu können.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2014)

In dem Fall würde ich vorschlagen, den Sag des Dämpfers bei ca 25% zu wählen. Damit wäre das Fahrwerk ausreichend straff. Mehr bringt dir gar nichts, weil das Fahrwerk bei der kleinsten Unebenheit anfängt zu hoppeln. Du brauchst ja nur das Wippen zu verhindern. Alles andere kannst du dann - wie verdeboreale schon sagte - mittels CTD einstellen.


----------



## daproblem (22. Dezember 2014)

Interessante Erfahrung von gestern.
War mit Freunden auf Radtour und hatte das 29er Cube Analog Hardtail (2014er Modell) meiner Freundin dabei.
Alu-Rahmen, 100mm Federweg, Smart Sam Trennscheiben, 3-Fach Kurbel, Stummellenker und eine Klingel 
Die anderen fahren auf "Enduro" getrimmte 160mm Stereos (1-Fach Kurbeln, Magic Mary und co.)

Auf dem Parkplatz haben wir über den einfachen Aufbau des Bikes geschmunzelt und uns an alte Hardtail-Zeiten erinnert. Die Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zum Stereo beängstigend hoch, hatte schon leichte Höhenangst 

Dann ging es los, einfache kurze Tour, S0-S1 Trails, nichts wildes aber viiiiiel Matsch, Laub und 800hm Höhenmeter.

Was soll ich sagen, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase habe ich die Jungs in Grund und Boden gefahren^^
Die 3-Fach Kurbel eine Wohltat , die dünnen Smart Sams rutschen ohne ende kommen aber top durch Matschfurchen, das Teil lässt sich sehr geil den Berg hoch beschleunigen, es rollt fast von allein  Schaltung und Bremsen haben ordentlich Funktioniert. Ich war beeindruckt 

Bergab sieht es natürlich etwas anders aus und der Spaß hält sich in Grenzen , die Gabel ist Murks^^ schon kleinsten Wurzelteppiche und Unebenheiten (die man mit dem Stereo Fahrwerk garnicht wahrnimmt) treiben den Puls in die Höhe  und Kurven fahren ist mit den Riesen-Reifen auch kein Spass 

Fazit, sehr spaßige Erfahrung, man kann auch ohne XT, XTR, Reverb, 160mm und und ... verdammt viel Spaß haben!
Ich werde meine Reifenwahl überdenken und eventuell auf 2-Fach zurückrüsten 


Anbei ein Foto von meinem neuen Buddy:


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2014)

N Stereo ist ja auch nichts für die Waldautobahn.


----------



## Huckes (22. Dezember 2014)

Ach quatsch warum nicht? Bin damit schon marathon gefahren und war nich langsamer als die jungs mit ihren leichtbau-hardtails, finde das stereo geht schon super bergauf , man sollte halt nur nicht unbedingt in wiegetritt gehen. Für mich kann man damit einfach alles gut machen und ganz nebenbei fahre ich damit aufgrund der angenehmen sitzposition komplett beschwerdefrei.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2014)

Klar geht's gut. Nur ist das Stereo für andere Sachen besser geeignet.


----------



## daproblem (22. Dezember 2014)

Definitiv,
für unsere Runde (dich ich bewusst ausgewählt hatte ) waren die Stereos überdimensioniert.


----------



## CalvinSK (22. Dezember 2014)

Sicherlich kann man mit dem Stereo auch Berge hochballern, aber so richtig gut, finde ich, ist es für die gemütliche Runde mit technischen Passagen dann runterwärts. Heute wieder ähnlich. Gemütlich nach oben gestrampelt und es nach unten dann krachen lassen. Ich komme dann jedes Mal unten an und merke, wie ich ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht habe. Ich finde ein echt tolles Rad und in Kombination mit der 160er Pike im 29er einfach eine Waffe für den vertikalen Weg nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Dezember 2014)

Geht mir genauso. Bergauf habe ich im Vergleich zu den Kollegen mit CC-Fullies bzw. Hardtails zu kämpfen. Bergab dreht sich der Spieß.


----------



## Orby (22. Dezember 2014)

@daproblem Klasse Beitrag Konnte es mir bildlich voll und ganz vorstellen.

Hoffe, dass ich morgen mein Dauergrinsen wieder bekomme, wenn ich mein Stereo raushole. 
Mein Ski-Saisonkarte staubt ein und ich hole mitten im Dezember das Bike raus  

Vielleicht kaufe ich noch unterwegs diese Autodeko, rote Nase und Rentiergeweih, kommt dann ans Bike


----------



## BiBaBergler (23. Dezember 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe den Anriss reklamiert und bekomme von Cube einen komplett neuen Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß Masch



Coole Sache, ein kompletter Rahmen. 
Ich habe die Tage 'nur' den Hinterbau ersetzt bekommen.

Schau mer mal wie lange das diesesmal ganz bleibt


----------



## maschbaer (23. Dezember 2014)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Coole Sache, ein kompletter Rahmen.
> Ich habe die Tage 'nur' den Hinterbau ersetzt bekommen.
> 
> Schau mer mal wie lange das diesesmal ganz bleibt




Hallo,

In meinem Fall wollte Cube die Seriennummer des Rahmens wissen.
Ich vermute daher, dass bei bestimmten Serienummern der ganze Rahmen getauscht wird (z.B. Kollision des Hinterbaus mit Sattelrohr, hat ich auch schon), bei anderen nur der Hinterbau.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Grins3katze (24. Dezember 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> (z.B. Kollision des Hinterbaus mit Sattelrohr, hat ich auch schon)



Jetzt bin aber neugierig, ich hatte damit massiven Problem und hab deswegen ein neuen Rahmen und Dämpfer bekommen. SHPC 29 Race 2013 gewesen...


Ich hab noch nie von jemand mit ähnlichem Problem lesen können… bisher. Wie sieht's bei dir aus?


----------



## maschbaer (24. Dezember 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Jetzt bin aber neugierig, ich hatte damit massiven Problem und hab deswegen ein neuen Rahmen und Dämpfer bekommen. SHPC 29 Race 2013 gewesen...
> 
> 
> Ich hab noch nie von jemand mit ähnlichem Problem lesen können… bisher. Wie sieht's bei dir aus?




Also so schlimm sieht es bei mir nicht aus.
Ich kann mich konkret nur an einen Durchschlag erinnern. Da hat man dann auch was am Rahmen gesehen.
Ich fahre allerdings ein SHPC. Das Race hat ja einen Aluhinterbau.

Weihnachtliche Grüße Masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Ich hab einen 2013 Race und 2014 Race als 29er (in Gr. 20“) gehabt, beide sind SHPC also mit Carbon Hinterbau. (Siehe meine Bilder).

Beim Maximal einfedern ist eh über einen cm Platz zwischen Brücke und Sitzrohr aber der rahmen schein im Extrem fall zu flexen.

Fährst du auch einen 29er? 2013 oder 2014?

Joyeux Noël


----------



## maschbaer (24. Dezember 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, Ich hab einen 2013 Race und 2014 Race als 29er (in Gr. 20“) gehabt, beide sind SHPC also mit Carbon Hinterbau. (Siehe meine Bilder).
> 
> Beim Maximal einfedern ist eh über einen cm Platz zwischen Brücke und Sitzrohr aber der rahmen schein im Extrem fall zu flexen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Ich habe aktuell ein Stereo SHPC 140 SL 29".

Ich bin schon gespannt welchen Austauschrahmen Cube schickt.

Gruß Masch


----------



## symore (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, obwohl es hier in diesem thread schon häufig um Schaltungen ging, hab ich leider nichts gefunden, wie gut die Durchführung der Züge funktioniert. Habt ihr immer einen Führungszug beim Rausziehen des Originalzuges mit durchgezogen oder klappt das spätere Durchfädeln auch ohne diese Hilfe? Beim Focus Raven ist das ganz easy, der Zug rutscht von allein durch. Danke für Eure Hilfe. 
Ciao Symore


----------



## maschbaer (25. Dezember 2014)

symore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, obwohl es hier in diesem thread schon häufig um Schaltungen ging, hab ich leider nichts gefunden, wie gut die Durchführung der Züge funktioniert. Habt ihr immer einen Führungszug beim Rausziehen des Originalzuges mit durchgezogen oder klappt das spätere Durchfädeln auch ohne diese Hilfe? Beim Focus Raven ist das ganz easy, der Zug rutscht von allein durch. Danke für Eure Hilfe.
> Ciao Symore



Hi,
Ich habe mal einen neuen Zug mit einem starken Magneten durch den Rahmen gefummelt. Ich würde aber die Verwendung eines Liners empfehlen.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Dezember 2014)

Der Magnettrick geht mit etwas Übung recht einfach von der Hand. Speichenkopf zum Rausfädeln ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Es gibt jedenfalls schlimmere Rahmenkonstrukte.


----------



## Living (25. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen welche Adapter ich benötige wenn ich bei meinem Stereo auf 203er Scheiben umrüsten möchte?

Danke


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Dezember 2014)

Formula: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle-p23922/
Shimano: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-p6638/

Aufpassen! Die Gabel und Hinterbau haben Postmount und nicht IS2000! Also brauchst du Postmount-Postmount.


----------



## Living (26. Dezember 2014)

Perfekt- Danke!


----------



## Living (26. Dezember 2014)

Also quasi 2x d n selben Post Mount für vorne wie hinten?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (26. Dezember 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> P.S. Ob das Knacken nun wirklich weg ist, wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zeigen, wenn ich mal ne kleine Testrunde drehe...



Hallo zusammen,
tja, das Knacken ist trotz einer neuen Nabe und neuen Lagern am Hinterrad nicht weg.
Kann dies auch vom Tretlager kommen?
Aber irgendwie hört es sich immer noch so an, als wenn es aus dem Hinterbau kommt (und dann auch nur unter hoher Last)...

So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (26. Dezember 2014)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> tja, das Knacken ist trotz einer neuen Nabe und neuen Lagern am Hinterrad nicht weg.
> Kann dies auch vom Tretlager kommen?
> Aber irgendwie hört es sich immer noch so an, als wenn es aus dem Hinterbau kommt (und dann auch nur unter hoher Last)...
> ...



Sowas hatte ich / habe ich auch, mal ist es besser mal schlechter. Es kommt nur bei hoher Last vor, also bergauf etc. Hatte ein neues Pressfit eingebaut mit neuer Kurbel und es hat nix geholfen. Dann habe ich alle Lager aus dem Hinterbau gebaut und gereinigt sowie gefettet. Dann war es weg für eine kurze Zeit, nach ein - zweimal waschen war es wieder da.

Meiner Meinung nach kann es nur Dreck rein oder der Antriebsstrang.

Grüße


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Dezember 2014)

@Living: Du brauchst für vorne und hinten den gleichen Adapter. Sind beides Postmount 180-Aufnahmen.

@Strobi-Boy: Ich hatte mal ein Knarrzen, das von nicht stark genug gespannten Speichen kam. Vielleicht ist es das ja auch bei dir, wenn du nun schon ein paar km gefahren bist.
Das Thema reibende Bremsleitung hatten wir ja schon ausgeräumt, oder?


----------



## Soldi (26. Dezember 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Also quasi 2x d n selben Post Mount für vorne wie hinten?


Du solltest mal bei Cube schauen, der Hinterbau ist nicht für 203er Scheiben frei gegeben.


----------



## Cuberia (26. Dezember 2014)

Soldi schrieb:


> Du solltest mal bei Cube schauen, der Hinterbau ist nicht für 203er Scheiben frei gegeben.



Hmmm, warum auch hinten nen Pizzateller an die Nabe schrauben... Da reicht 180mm auf jeden Fall. Wenn nicht, hast du andere Probleme.


----------



## CalvinSK (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich würde hinten auch nicht auf 203mm gehen, weil du dann einfach die Dosierbarkeit verlierst, bzw. diese sehr stark eingeschränkt ist. Das, was du an Standfestigkeit dadurch gewinnst, wiegt die Nachteile keinesfalls auf. Dein Hinterrad hat ohnehin deutlich weniger Bremsgrip, als dein Vorderrad und dann auch noch eine 203mm Scheibe ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein Overkill. Vorne völlig in Ordnung, hinten aber echt zu viel des Guten.


----------



## auon (26. Dezember 2014)

apropos knacken, ich hab meine 2013er Gabel vom Service retour, nach nem Monat,

die knackt wenn man sie im Climb Modus eindämpft, und geht bis zur hälfte ein

ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit der 2013er die ich abgegeben hab, sind auch fast alle Teile neu, sonst geht sie wunderbar

ab 01.01. gibt´s in Ösiland angeblich auch wieder eine eigenes Service

hoffentlich braucht´s nicht noch ein Monat damit die zum knacken aufhöhrt


----------



## auon (26. Dezember 2014)

ich glaub nicht das ich mir so einen Schaß in meinem Leben nocheinmal kauf
..x


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (27. Dezember 2014)

auon schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das ich mir so einen Schaß in meinem Leben nocheinmal kauf
> ..x




Wos für einen Schaß hamma uns denn gekauft?


----------



## maschbaer (27. Dezember 2014)

auon schrieb:


> apropos knacken, ich hab meine 2013er Gabel vom Service retour, nach nem Monat,
> 
> die knackt wenn man sie im Climb Modus eindämpft, und geht bis zur hälfte ein
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
In diesem Forum hatte doch jemand mal als Antwort von Toxo bekommen, dass die Passung an der Aufnahme der Standrohre in der oberen Brücke die Ursache fürs Knacken bei 2013er Füchsen sei.
D.h. Baubedingt wird das Knacken ohne Gabeltausch nicht zu beseitigen sein.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (27. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend!

Mal ne Frage: hat noch jemand ein Problem mit einer "pulsierenden" Magura am Vorderrad? Nach ein paar hundert km hat das Vorderrad beim Bremsen angefangen zu "pulsieren". Insbesondere bei langsamer Fahrt und leichtem Bremsen ruckelt die Bremse extrem. Fühlt sich an, als ob die Bremsscheibe an manchen Stellen weniger bremst, als an anderen. Ich habe die Beläge rausgemacht, ein bisschen abgeschmirgelt, die Scheibe sauber gemacht - nach ein paar km wieder das gleiche Spiel. Erst nach Tausch auf die (bisher gehasste und deshalb noch rumliegende) Formula-Scheibe war Ruhe. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? An was liegt das? Fertigungstoleranzen?

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Soldi (28. Dezember 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: hat noch jemand ein Problem mit einer "pulsierenden" Magura am Vorderrad?


Mahlzeit, 
ja das kenn ich von meinem eBike , liegt an der Lochung der Scheibe und ist bei der Magura extrem ausgeprägt.
Gruß Soldi


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt (gab?) bei Magura zweierlei Qualitäten von Bremsscheiben. Die günstigen sind nur gestanzt und haben keinen Feinschliff erhalten. Das heißt, in der Scheibe sind durchgängige Schleifspuren zu sehen, die nicht kreisrund verlaufen, sondern kerzengerade. Eben so, wie ein Stahlblech aussieht, das direkt aus der Fertigung kommt. Das verursacht einen ungleichmäßigen Reibwert. Der wird stärker, wenn die Schleifspuren senkrecht zur Drehrichtung stehen. Also passiert das genau zwei Mal pro Umdrehung.
Und dann gibt es noch einmal nachträglich geschliffene Scheiben, bei denen diese Schleifspuren nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Ich hatte auch mal solche Scheiben am Stadtrad. Selbst beherztes Abschleifen der Scheiben hat nichts geholfen. Die Dinger hängen jetzt seit 5 Jahren an der Werkstattwand.


----------



## verdeboreale (28. Dezember 2014)

@ Soldi: ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Lochung liegt. Die hintere Scheibe bremst einwandfrei. Das merkt man auch, wenn man das Rad mit Kraft rückwärts schiebt und eine "Vorwärtsbremsung" simuliert. Auch die Auflagefläche der Beläge ist bei Vorder- und Hinterrad einigermaßen gleich (bleibt ca. ein 1mm großer Rand ganz außen). 

@ Micha: Auf der Scheibe sind kreuz- und quer Schleifspuren zu sehen (auf den Stegen, auf der Reibfläche sind sie leider schon abgerieben). Also gehe ich von einer "händischen" Bearbeitung nach dem Ausstanzen aus. 

Also akzeptabel ist das nicht. Ich werde es mal beim Händler reklamieren. 

Vielen Dank!

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## BiBaBergler (28. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem mit den 'ABS-Bremsen' kenne ich auch. Hatte das ziemlich heftig bei Avid Juicy 7 und hab das nie ruhig bekommen, egal welche Bremsbeläge und Versuche ich unternommen hatte.


Mit den Maguras hatte ich das Problem am Stereo auch. Hier hat mir folgendes Besserung gebracht:

- Bremsbeläge sauber abziehen mit Schmiergelpapier auf einer geraden Oberfläche
- am Bremssattel die Kolben sauber reinigen
- den Bremssattel mit Belägen sauber auf die Scheibe ausgerichten, falls das nicht gescheid passt
- anschließendes ordentliches Einbremsen der Beläge so wie es Magura und oftmals auch die andern Hersteller vorgeben. 30 mal auf 30km/h beschleunigen und bis zum Stillstand runterbremsen.


Ggf. sind auch die Buchsen in der Federgabel ausgelutscht, so dass hier Spiel entsteht.
Hat der Steuersatz Spiel?


----------



## verdeboreale (28. Dezember 2014)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den 'ABS-Bremsen' kenne ich auch. Hatte das ziemlich heftig bei Avid Juicy 7 und hab das nie ruhig bekommen, egal welche Bremsbeläge und Versuche ich unternommen hatte...



Hast Du auch mal die Scheibe getauscht, oder nur die Beläge? Es muss an der Scheibe liegen (zumindest bei mir), denn nach Wechsel auf eine Formula-Scheibe war das Problem gelöst. 
Das Rad ist brandneu und hat erst ca. 300km auf dem Buckel. Eingebremst ist die Bremse (ca. 4.500 bis 5.000 hm und ordentliches Einbremsen nach Herstellervorgabe).

Eine Frage am Rande (wortwörtlich): Bei meiner vorderen Scheibe bleibt außen am Reibring ein Rand von ca. 1mm, wo nicht gebremst wird. Hinten nur ca. 0,5mm. Ist das bei Dir genauso oder wird bei Dir die ganze Fläche des Reibrings genutzt? Die Magura ist jetzt meine 3. Scheibenbremse, aber so einen Rand hatte ich weder bei der Avid, noch bei der Formula. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich den Sattel nicht mit Unterlegscheiben ein bisschen mehr nach oben bringe.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2014)

Bremsen die Beläge denn auch auf den Stegen der Scheibe? Dann wäre es ratsam, die Bremse etwas nach oben zu holen.


----------



## verdeboreale (28. Dezember 2014)

Die Scheibe sieht so aus:


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2014)

Da würde ich es mal mit ein paar Passscheiben probieren.


----------



## verdeboreale (28. Dezember 2014)

Wo kommen die eigentlich idealerweise hin? Zwischen Gabel und Adapter oder zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel?


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde zweiteres machen. So kippelt im wort case nur der Bremssattel und nicht auch noch der Adapter.


----------



## verdeboreale (28. Dezember 2014)

...das wäre auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen. Dann probiere ich das mal. Könnte ja auch Auswirkungen auf die Rubbelei haben.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Dezember 2014)

Das macht sich nach meiner Erfahrung eher als Vibration bemerkbar, wenn man länger bergab bremst. Da merkt man dann ein minimales, hochfrequentes Pulsen am Bremshebel. Es ließ bei meiner Louise damals aber immer nach, wenn die Beläge sich wieder abgekühlt hatten.


----------



## Grins3katze (28. Dezember 2014)

Die Magura Bremsen vom Stereo bremsen am besten..... wenn man sie durch Shimano XT ersetzt ... Ironie:aus....


----------



## verdeboreale (28. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich ganz, ganz ehrlich bin, weine ich meinen Formula RX auf XT-Scheiben am alten Stereo ein bisschen hinterher... ;-) (ganz ohne Ironie)


----------



## Soldi (28. Dezember 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz, ganz ehrlich bin, weine ich meinen Formula RX auf XT-Scheiben am alten Stereo ein bisschen hinterher... ;-) (ganz ohne Ironie)


Ich war heute mit Shimano/Shimano im Schnee unterwegs, meine Formulas hätten da gequietscht wie ein Güterzug, das brauch ich nie wieder. Die Maguras am eBike sind nicht unbedingt das was ich am Stereo haben möchte (irgendwie war meine 2007er Magura Louise besser zu dosieren und angenehmer zu fahren) aber bei digitaler Fahrweise, meinem Gewicht und Gepäck würde ich 180er Formula-Scheiben ans Limit bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (29. Dezember 2014)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Die Scheibe sieht so aus:



So haben die Scheiben bei mir auch ausgesehen. Aber bisher bei jedem Rad waren Schleifspuren bis in den Bereich der Stege und der äußere Rand frei. Ist auch bei meinen XT Scheiben so. 




Grins3katze schrieb:


> Die Magura Bremsen vom Stereo bremsen am besten..... wenn man sie durch Shimano XT ersetzt ... Ironie:aus....



Ist leider so. :-/
Bei den Maguras haben mich von Anfang an die höheren Bedienkräfte und auch der schwammigere Druckpunkt irritiert. Hier hab ich mich öfters verbremst. Das war ich von der zuletzt gefahrenen Juicy7 nicht gewohnt. Die hatte zwar gerubbelt und gequietscht, war aber knackig.

Bin dann mal mit dem Rad vom Kumpel gefahren, mit XT-Bremsen. ... 2 Tage später habe ich auch umgerüstet und das bisher nicht bereut.
Die XT Hebel liegen super in der Hand (im Finger) und lassen sich easy mit einem Finger bedienen. Knackiger Druckpunkt, kurzer Hebelweg, Tiptop!
Nachteil der XT, ich fahre dabei die Ice-Tech Scheiben, das die bei Wärme sich ziemlich verziehen und dann schleifen. (Die Maguras haben das quietschen angefangen bei Wärme) 
Aber mit dem schleifen kann ich leben, solange die Dinger zuverlässig ankern und nach dem abkühlen wieder ruhig sind.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Dezember 2014)

Zumal sie sich schnell wieder gerade ziehen, wenn sie abkühlen.


----------



## daproblem (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit Ice-Tech FREEZA Bremsscheiben(SM-RT99) hat sich auch das Problem mit der Wärme schnell erledigt.

Hatte am Gardasee den direkten Vergleich, 
der erbarmungslose Monte Baldo, gleiches Rad, beide mit XT-Bremsen allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben, XT Ice-Tech und XTR Ice-Tech Freeza.
Fazit: Die normalen Ice-Tech waren trotz leichter Fahrerin schnell überhitzt.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Dezember 2014)

Angstbremserin. 
Die Kühlbleche sehen bescheiden aus. Da tausche ich beim nächsten anstehenden Scheibentausch lieber wieder auf Vollstahl um.


----------



## auon (29. Dezember 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> In diesem Forum hatte doch jemand mal als Antwort von Toxo bekommen, dass die Passung an der Aufnahme der Standrohre in der oberen Brücke die Ursache fürs Knacken bei 2013er Füchsen sei.
> D.h. Baubedingt wird das Knacken ohne Gabeltausch nicht zu beseitigen sein.
> 
> ...



das wäre interessant denn die Brücke und die Standrohre sind erneuert, die Talaseinheit ist eine andere und das CTD schaut auch anders aus

es knackt auch nur im Climb Mode, wo es eigentlich fast gar nicht einfedern dürfte, ich kanns aber bis zur Hälfte einfedern?
wenn ich die Gabel ein stück einfedere und stehen bleib hat es anfangs einmal gecknackt, drück ich dann weiter knackts wieder

ich denk mir da macht irgendwas auf das nicht sollte, naja nächste Woche fahrt´s wieder zum Service

;o|


----------



## verdeboreale (29. Dezember 2014)

auon schrieb:


> es knackt auch nur im Climb Mode, wo es eigentlich fast gar nicht einfedern dürfte, ich kanns aber bis zur Hälfte einfedern?
> 
> ;o|



...das ist definitiv nicht normal. ---> Service.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## verdeboreale (29. Dezember 2014)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> So haben die Scheiben bei mir auch ausgesehen. Aber bisher bei jedem Rad waren Schleifspuren bis in den Bereich der Stege und der äußere Rand frei. Ist auch bei meinen XT Scheiben so.



Bei mir ist das die erste Bremse, bei der das so ist. Bei den beiden anderen blieb kein äußerer Rand frei.



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Ist leider so. :-/
> Bei den Maguras haben mich von Anfang an die höheren Bedienkräfte und auch der schwammigere Druckpunkt irritiert. Hier hab ich mich öfters verbremst. Das war ich von der zuletzt gefahrenen Juicy7 nicht gewohnt. Die hatte zwar gerubbelt und gequietscht, war aber knackig.



Ich bin jetzt kein Magura-Fan, aber ich muss das ein bisschen relativieren. Ich denke, man muss sich, wenn man eine "digitale" Bremse, wie z. B. die Formula, gewohnt ist, einfach etwas umstellen. Ich finde, dass die Magura sehr fein dosierbar ist. Und durch diese feine Dosierbarkeit wirkt sie weit weniger brutal oder bissig und am Ende - obwohl im Labor nicht so - auch schwachbrüstiger. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall noch keine Bremse, bei der ich mich so feinfühlig bis ans Heben des Hinterrades ranbremsen konnte. Man könnte auch sagen: wenig Kraft, wenig Bremswirkung - viel Kraft, viel Bremswirkung.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## BiBaBergler (31. Dezember 2014)

@verdeboreale 
Ganz klar, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich kann halt nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass ich nach über 2000km mit der Magura leider nicht warm geworden bin und mit der XT eine Bremse gefunden habe die mir taugt von der Bedienung und von den Hebelkräften.

Generell hätte ich lieber die kleine Firma von der Alb am Bike. Habe über 10 Jahre eine Julie in Gebrauch gehabt. 
Bei den Magura habe ich schon auch versucht durch Entlüften, Neubefüllen, etc. einen knackigeren Druckpunkt hinzubekommen. Wurde aber nie so wie ich das haben wollte.
Vielleicht liegt das auch an der MTC die verbaut wurde. Ist meines Wissens eine Mischung aus MT2 (Hebel + Geber) und MT4 (Sattel)


----------



## Soldi (31. Dezember 2014)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> @verdeboreale
> Ganz klar, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich kann halt nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass ich nach über 2000km mit der Magura leider nicht warm geworden bin und mit der XT eine Bremse gefunden habe die mir taugt von der Bedienung und von den Hebelkräften.


Finde ich auch erstaunlich, dass die Uracher 2014 meiner Meinung nach schlechtere Bremsen bauen als 2007, ich hätte 2013 auch lieber in Maguras investiert, hab dann extra bei nem großen Händler "sämtliche" am Markt erhältlichen Bremsen zur Probe gefahren und mich gegen die Maguras entschieden. 
Bei den XT kannst Du glaub die Heben verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (1. Januar 2015)

Ja, bei den XT Hebeln kann man die Griffweite ziemlich easy einstellen. Kann man sogar während dem fahren machen um sich das Ding so einzustellen wie man es gerne hätte.

Ich glaube jetzt nicht das die Uracher aktuell schlechtere Bremsen bauen als früher. Das alte Zeug war halt einfach schon gutes Material, und die anderen Hersteller haben schlichtweg aufgeholt.
Ich bin mal gespannt wenn ich mal die MT5 / MT7 fahren kann. Vielleicht sind die ja wieder ein Anker in der Liga einer Gustav M.


----------



## verdeboreale (2. Januar 2015)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Ja, bei den XT Hebeln kann man die Griffweite ziemlich easy einstellen. Kann man sogar während dem fahren machen um sich das Ding so einzustellen wie man es gerne hätte.
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt nicht das die Uracher aktuell schlechtere Bremsen bauen als früher. Das alte Zeug war halt einfach schon gutes Material, und die anderen Hersteller haben schlichtweg aufgeholt.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wenn ich mal die MT5 / MT7 fahren kann. Vielleicht sind die ja wieder ein Anker in der Liga einer Gustav M.



Meines Wissens kann man bei allen Magura MT die Hebel verstellen. Sogar bei meinem MT2/MT4 Mischmasch (bei den günstigeren mittels Torx 25).

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Bikemarkt schon nach gebrauchten, "neuen" RX durchforstet habe. Mal gespannt, wie lange ich noch widerstehen kann. Ich befürchte nämlich auch, dass ich mit den Maguras nicht warm werde. Irgendwie stehe ich auf das digitale Bremsverhalten der Formulas. Und -wie gesagt- war ich mit der RX auf XT-Scheiben mehr als zufrieden.

VG

Verdeboreale


edit: weiß jemand zufällig die Leitungslängen für Vorder- und Hinterradbremse?


----------



## battiwr (2. Januar 2015)

Beim 160/650B vr 84,hr 159 so ca.


----------



## Soldi (2. Januar 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Irgendwie stehe ich auf das digitale Bremsverhalten der Formulas. Und -wie gesagt- war ich mit der RX auf XT-Scheiben mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> VG
> 
> Verdeboreale


Obacht, meine Formulas hatten bereits nach einem Jahr ordentlich Luft gezogen. Der Käufer der meine bei ebay gekauft hatte musste zuerst zum Service.


----------



## verdeboreale (3. Januar 2015)

battiwr schrieb:


> Beim 160/650B vr 84,hr 159 so ca.



Danke! Rahmengröße? Meins ist ein 18er 140er.


----------



## verdeboreale (3. Januar 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Obacht, meine Formulas hatten bereits nach einem Jahr ordentlich Luft gezogen. Der Käufer der meine bei ebay gekauft hatte musste zuerst zum Service.



Meine haben 3,5 Jahre einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich weiß auch, dass eine XT-Entscheidung vermutlich vernünftiger wäre, aber... ;-)

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mich hier zuerst ein wenig eingelesen und mich nun dazu entschlossen euch Stereo-Kenner um Rat zu fragen!
Habe mich entschieden dieses Jahr ein Stereo 140 29 zu kaufen, nun weiss ich aber nicht ob es ein 2013 oder 2014er Modell werden soll.

Nun meine erste Auswahl ist das SHPC 140 SLT 29 für 6000.- Euro.
Der Händler spricht vom absoluten Highendbike. Leicht und Robust! Habe aber etwas Angst wegen Rahmenbruch und Feder vorne. Kataloggewicht 9.95 Kilo



 
Oder wäre es doch vernünftiger, ein 140 HPC Race 29 für 2700 Euro zu kaufen und diesen mit entsprechend leichteren Felgen und Tuning Parts auszustatten? Kataloggewicht 13.3 Kilo. Was wäre da möglich?



 

Ich frage euch, da ihr bestimmt mehr Ahnung habt, mit allfälligen "Stereo-Krankheiten" als ich.
Ich wäre euch äussert dankbar, wenn ihr mir etwas helfen könntet.
Sportlicher Gruss, Nischu


----------



## battiwr (3. Januar 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Danke! Rahmengröße? Meins ist ein 18er 140er.


Ist ein 18' kürzer wird es bei dir nicht werden.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Nischu,


Nischu schrieb:


> Ich frage euch, da ihr bestimmt mehr Ahnung habt, mit allfälligen "Stereo-Krankheiten" als ich.
> Ich wäre euch äussert dankbar, wenn ihr mir etwas helfen könntet.
> Sportlicher Gruss, Nischu


Das SLT ist tatsächlich high end. Leichter, stabiler Rahmen, erlesene Anbauteile bis hin zum Carbon-Tubeless-Laufradsatz. Wenn dir das Geld nicht weh tut, wenn es jemand anderes hat, dann würde ich nicht lange zögern.
Bzgl. Rahmenbruch: Mach dir da mal keine Gedanken. Rahmenbrüche passieren genauso bei Alurahmen.
Mit Feder vorne meinst du die Gabel? Ich wüsste nichts, was dagegen sprechen täte.


----------



## Soldi (3. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe mich hier zuerst ein wenig eingelesen und mich nun dazu entschlossen euch Stereo-Kenner um Rat zu fragen!
> Habe mich entschieden dieses Jahr ein Stereo 140 29 zu kaufen, nun weiss ich aber nicht ob es ein 2013 oder 2014er Modell werden soll.
> ...


Viele sagen es gibt Probleme mit der 2013er Fox. Deshalb eher ein 2014er Bike. Wobei meine mehr als tadellos funktioniert. Die 6000€ find ich für das Bike zu teuer, es sind zum Teil geile Komponenten verbaut, aber für das Geld sollte meiner Meinung nach eine Reverb und keine Formula Bremsen verbaut sein.
Ausserdem glaub ich die 9,95 Kilo nicht. Hatte bei MHW kürzlich eines "in der Hand".
Mit Deinem Tuningvorhaben wirst Du viel Geld investieren und eventuell nicht die gewünschten Erfolge haben.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Januar 2015)

Die 10kg kannste glauben. Chef hat sich das Rad in 18" gekauft und ist bei 10,0x kg gelandet.
Und dass an einem (Fast)Racefully keine Reverb dran ist, verwundert mich nicht sonderlich. Er spricht hier schließlich nicht vom 160mm Modell, sondern von der 29" 140mm Variante. Ach, und schon alleine der Reynolds-LRS ist ziemlich viel Asche wert.


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Hey erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!
Ja genau die Fox Federgabel soll ja bekanntlich im 2013er Modell Probleme geben. Muss ja nichts heissen, aber habe halt null bock bei dem Geld, ständig zum Cubehändler zu gehen. Was haltet ihr vom 2014 Race Türkis? Pike?


----------



## Soldi (3. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Hey erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!
> Ja genau die Fox Federgabel soll ja bekanntlich im 2013er Modell Probleme geben. Muss ja nichts heissen, aber habe halt null bock bei dem Geld, ständig zum Cubehändler zu gehen. Was haltet ihr vom 2014 Race Türkis? Pike?


Meine 2013er Fox ist Top, ich würde sie ungern tauschen. Mir gings nur darum, was andere für Probleme haben.


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Okey! Ja das mit den Problemen habe ich eben auch gelesen. Ich frage mich nur betreffs Gewicht, wie sehr ich die 13,3 Kilo merke bei einem mehrstündigen Aufstieg?


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Januar 2015)

Die Probleme mit den 2013er Foxen betrfen aber nicht die Kashimamodelle, da kannst du beruhigt sein.

Bergauf wirst du das Gewicht weniger merken. Das Rad ist nach meinem Empfinden (Vergleich 140er 29er SLT zu 160er 27,5er Race) deutlich agiler. Klar, hat weniger Federweg. Aber man merkt zum Beispiel deutlich, dass die Laufräder sehr leicht sind.


----------



## Cuberia (3. Januar 2015)

Macht euch nicht verrückt wegen der 2013er 34erFox. Wenn sie Probleme macht, schickt sie einmal zu Fox, und ihr bekommt ne perfekte Gabel zurück. War bei mir zumindest so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (3. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Okey! Ja das mit den Problemen habe ich eben auch gelesen. Ich frage mich nur betreffs Gewicht, wie sehr ich die 13,3 Kilo merke bei einem mehrstündigen Aufstieg?


Die merkt man je nach formstand. Nino schurter würds nicht merken. Ausserdem "gewöhnt" man sich an das rad und findet das gesamtgewicht nicht "schlimm"!
Viel wichtiger sind die laufräder. Die sollten einigermassen leicht, steif und stabil sein. 
Ausserdem find ich bei einem 140-mm-bike die versenkbare sattelstütze sehr wichtig.
Mit einem carbonlaufradsatz z. B. Von r2-bike (am carbon, dt swiss 350, ca. 1100 euro) wärst mit dem 2700 euro bike immer noch einiges drunter. 
Nobbv nics sind auch um einiges leichter als die hans dampfer. 
So könntest du ca. 800 g einsparen. 
Wenn du aber unter 12 kg kommen soll, wirds teuer (kurbel, lenker, vorbau, bremsen, schaltung, ...)


----------



## deathmetal (3. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Okey! Ja das mit den Problemen habe ich eben auch gelesen. Ich frage mich nur betreffs Gewicht, wie sehr ich die 13,3 Kilo merke bei einem mehrstündigen Aufstieg?



Das kommt drauf an. Willst du ein Rennen gewinnen, dann zählt "jedes Gramm" sonst ist das doch nicht so schlimm. 
Im Rennen fahre ich ein HT mit 9kg und Touren, Enduro, Alpencross etc. mit nem Stereo 160Race mit ca. 13kg. Ich komme mit beiden so gut wie überall hoch, nur eben in einer anderen Zeitspane


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Das klingt doch echt nichtmehr so schlecht. Und was sagt ihr zum 2014 race (türkis)?


----------



## Cuberia (3. Januar 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit den 2013er Foxen betrfen aber nicht die Kashimamodelle, da kannst du beruhigt sein.



Stimmt auch wieder. Das sind nur die Evolution Modelle ohne FIT Kartusche....


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an. Willst du ein Rennen gewinnen, dann zählt "jedes Gramm" sonst ist das doch nicht so schlimm.
> Im Rennen fahre ich ein HT mit 9kg und Touren, Enduro, Alpencross etc. mit nem Stereo 160Race mit ca. 13kg. Ich komme mit beiden so gut wie überall hoch, nur eben in einer anderen Zeitspane


Gute Argumente.. ich dachte halt mein nächstes sollte wirklich das Überbike sein... aber vielleicht war ich da zu euphorisch


----------



## Cuberia (3. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Das klingt doch echt nichtmehr so schlecht. Und was sagt ihr zum 2014 race (türkis)?


Wenn dir das himmelblau  und die Sram Ausstattung gefällt......n großen Fehler machst du damit sicher nicht...


----------



## deathmetal (3. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Gute Argumente.. ich dachte halt mein nächstes sollte wirklich das Überbike sein... aber vielleicht war ich da zu euphorisch



Ich definiere das immer übern Einsatzzewck. Mit nem Endurobike will ich grobe Sachen fahren. Dabei sind mir 2kg mehr relativ egal wenns der Fahrfreude keinen Abbruch tut. 
An meines kommen jetzt noch leichtere und breitere Laufräder und dann is das für mich richtig gut


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Wenn dir das himmelblau  und die Sram Ausstattung gefällt......n großen Fehler machst du damit sicher nicht...


Jaa irgendwie hat es was.. vor allem mit der schwarzen Pike  Naja an das Sram gewöhnt mann sich ja schnell


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Die merkt man je nach formstand. Nino schurter würds nicht merken. Ausserdem "gewöhnt" man sich an das rad und findet das gesamtgewicht nicht "schlimm"!
> Viel wichtiger sind die laufräder. Die sollten einigermassen leicht, steif und stabil sein.
> Ausserdem find ich bei einem 140-mm-bike die versenkbare sattelstütze sehr wichtig.
> Mit einem carbonlaufradsatz z. B. Von r2-bike (am carbon, dt swiss 350, ca. 1100 euro) wärst mit dem 2700 euro bike immer noch einiges drunter.
> ...


Danke für deinen Beitrag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (3. Januar 2015)

An den Reifen würde ich übrigens auch nicht "sparen". Lieber zieht ich mit auf so ein Bike "dicke" Reifen und freue mich am Grip. So schlimm rollen die Hans Dampf auch nicht, bin damit auch schon über die Alpen gekommen. 
Vielleicht nen RockRazor für hinten drauf machen?


----------



## dettiautos (3. Januar 2015)

Gib nicht zuviel "ab Werk " aus. Habe selber das 2013 und es mitlerweile bei 12 2 kg. Habe mit der Zeit selber Teile getauscht und somit viel Geld gespart.
Fahre es erst einmal und entscheide selber was du ändern wiilst bzw. musst. Ausch das gerede mit dr Gabel. Bilde dir deine eigene Meinung. Eine Pime kannst du dann immer noch kaufen. 
Gruss

Dettiautos


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Gib nicht zuviel "ab Werk " aus. Habe selber das 2013 und es mitlerweile bei 12 2 kg. Habe mit der Zeit selber Teile getauscht und somit viel Geld gespart.
> Fahre es erst einmal und entscheide selber was du ändern wiilst bzw. musst. Ausch das gerede mit dr Gabel. Bilde dir deine eigene Meinung. Eine Pime kannst du dann immer noch kaufen.
> Gruss


Hasst du ein Foto von deinem Bike?


----------



## dettiautos (3. Januar 2015)

Leider nein, 
Kann ich morgen nachmittag machen. 
Habe Carbonlenker, xt Kasette, leichten Laufradsatz und auf 1x10 fach gewechselt. Wenn du es clever angehst gibts du maximal 1000 Euro aus und hast dann alles wie DU es willst. Aber noch mal. Fahr erstmal und entscheide dann. 
Mfg
Dettiautos


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Okey! Tiptop und danke erstmal!


----------



## CalvinSK (3. Januar 2015)

Auch ich habe mir das Cube 140 SHPC 29 Race aus 2013 gekauft und mir dieses von Anfang an komplett umgebaut.
Wie bereits gesagt wurde, hat das 2013 SLT nicht das Federgabelproblem, dennoch würde ich persönlich eher davon abraten, außer du strebst eher nach einem "Cross-Country Racer mit mehr Potential". Alle Teile sind einfach auf den schnellen Einsatz ausgelegt und dabei zu Lasten der Flexibilität, vor allem hinsichtlich der Streckenauwahl und der persönlichen fahrerischen Vorlieben. Natürlich kann man vor einem längeren Downhill den Sattel absenken, nur ist das bei einer solchen Carbon-Konstruktion einfach nicht zu empfehlen. Zumal man bei Carbon-Anbauteilen noch einmal mehr auf die richtigen Klemmkräfte achten sollte, um eine lange Haltbarkeit gewährleisten zu können und das wäre nun mal nicht bei der Sattelstütze gegeben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die 3300€ nicht gerechtfertigt sind, wenn du auf gewisse Sachen verzichten kannst. Schlimmster Verzicht ist dabei - meiner Meinung nach - der Voll-Carbon-Rahmen, den es beim HPC einfach nicht gibt. Alles andere könnte man im Notfall auch nachrüsten. Außerdem würden mich bei dem teuren Rad die Formula Bremsen stören. Ganz nebenbei ist das SLT von 2013 mit 6000€ zu teuer.

Was möchtest du denn gerne mit dem Rad fahren? Eventuell könntest du dich auch nach einer "günstigen" SHPC Variante umsehen, die dann den Voll-Carbon-Rahmen hat und dort gezielt Komponenten austauschen. Wenn du gewillt bist 6000€ auszugeben, ließe sich hier wirklich sehr viel machen.

Mein Umbau war wirklich grundlegend und das Teil ist nun - für meine individuellen Bedürfnisse - der absolute Hammer, wirklich für mich ein Traum-Aufbau und von den 6000€ bin ich - glücklicherweise - weit entfernt.

Außerdem kann ich @deathmetal nur zustimmen, bei einem solchen Rad, sollte man nur bedingt Gewicht bei den Reifen sparen. Natürlich sind 100g/Reifen rotierende Masse eine Menge, dennoch macht das Ding einfach keinen Spaß, wenn es dir bei etwas schlechteren Bedingungen jedes Mal abschmiert. Mein Teil ist wirklich leicht aufgebaut und dennoch fahre ich vorne einen Maxxis High Roller II und hinten einen Maxxis Ardent, welche in Summe auch keine leichte Kombination sind, aber der Grip ist wirklich klasse.

Zuletzt möchte ich auch noch eine Sache hervorheben, die es bei der Entscheidung auch noch zu bedenken gilt: Wie sehr bist du gewillt an deinem Bike zu schrauben und vor allem, wie versiert bist du? Nur wenn du das nötige "Know-How" hast, solltest du an einen größeren Umbau denken, ansonsten solltest du eher kleinere Brötchen backen und maximal nur gezielt Komponenten austauschen.

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Suche nach deinem Traum-Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Ich komme halt eher aus dem Race Bereich und wollte mir nun ein Fun Bike kaufen. Da ich aber auch mal gerne eine mehrtägige Alpentour mache, würde ich natürlich ein etwas leichteres Bike bevorzugen. Das SLT ist/war eher etwas zu viel des Guten.
Da der Händler aber noch ein HPC Race von 2014 hat, das mir persönlich auch echt gut gefällt, tendiere ich mittlerweile auf dieses. Ich dachte mir wegen dem Alu Hinterbau, dass dieser zwecks dem engen Platzverhältnis vom Pneu, etwas unsensibler ist als der aus Carbon. Oder wieso findest du das ein schlimmer Verzicht?


----------



## CalvinSK (3. Januar 2015)

Weil schwerer und man kann, wenn einmal dafür entschieden, nur mit enormen Aufwand daran wieder etwas ändern (Rahmentausch).
Das 2014er SLT wäre vielleicht eher etwas. Für wie viel würdest du das bekommen? Musst halt unbedingt darauf achten, ob dir die Übersetzung dann für eine Alpentour ausreicht. Eventuell musst du hier noch ein anderes Kettenblatt vorne verbauen.


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

2014 SLT 6000 Euro und 2013 HPC 2700 Euro
Aber wenn ich die vielen Tipps lese, dann fahre ich denke ich, eher besser mit dem günstigeren Bike.
Wenn ich so überlege ist es mir fast zu schade mit einem 6000 Euro Bike mal hinzufallen als mit einem 3000 Euro Bike.


----------



## CalvinSK (3. Januar 2015)

Laut deinen Bildern war es aber genau umgedreht, hätte ich gedacht, also 2013 SHPC SLT und 2014 HPC Race. Aber ja, grundlegend ist vielleicht erst einmal weniger mehr, vor allem wenn du noch nicht ganz genau weißt, wohin die Reise in Zukunft gehen soll, denn für sowas Unsicheres sind 6000 doch sehr viel.


----------



## Nischu (3. Januar 2015)

Ah ja stimmt ist ja auch schon etwas spät


----------



## battiwr (4. Januar 2015)

Achtung doppelpost: der HD im Auslieferungszustand riss bei mir etliche Noppen raus und natürlich habe ich es erst nach dem dritten Platten bemerkt. Dafür bekam ich einen SG vom Händler kostenlos:freu:


----------



## maschbaer (4. Januar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Ah ja stimmt ist ja auch schon etwas spät



Hallo,

Wenn ich wie du heute nochmals wählen dürfte würde ich nicht mehr für den Würfel entscheiden.
Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Specialized Enduro 29". Das Ding ist echt top und momentan günstig zu haben.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Nischu (4. Januar 2015)

Hi! Bin damit auch schon unterwegs gewesen und für mich doch eine Nummer zu gross. Zu viel Federweg und für meinen Geschmack nicht so vielseitig.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (5. Januar 2015)

Was


maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn ich wie du heute nochmals wählen dürfte würde ich nicht mehr für den Würfel entscheiden.
> Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Specialized Enduro 29". Das Ding ist echt top und momentan günstig zu haben.
> ...



Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass dem Speci mehr Agilität und Wendigkeit nachgesagt wird, aber der Radstand beim Speci mit 1190 1cm länger als beim Super Hpc SL 140 ist.
Allerdings hat das Speci kürzere Kettenstreben.

Geo: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ialized-enduro-expert-carbon-29.1220284.2.htm


In welchen Punkten bist Du mit dem 140 er 29 SL unzufrieden ?

Gruß Mark


----------



## maschbaer (6. Januar 2015)

Heute würde ich mir nie mehr ein Bike mit Carbonrahmen kaufen:
- Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau war so schepp, dass sich die Bremse nicht schleiffrei einstellen ließ (Bei Alu einfach planfräsen lassen)
- Anriss der Kettenstrebe
- Lack ist extrem empfindlich (liegt am Nasslack)
- Bei jedem Bisschen muss man sich Gedanken machen ob der Rahmen was abbekommen hat.

Außerdem hatte das SL keine vollwertige XT Ausstattung wie die Spezifikation suggerierte (Deore statt XT Kassette und Kette, Bremsscheiben waren nur SLX und nicht XT). Die Dreifachkurbel mit der Abstufung 24/32/42 ist für ein 29er aus meiner Sicht ungeeignet.

Von den Fahreigenschaften her ist das Bike top. Das Specialized bietet im Vergleich einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel (vielleicht kommt daher auch der längere Radstand).

Gruß
Masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Januar 2015)

Das Problem liegt aber nicht an dem Material Carbon, sondern an der schlampigen Verarbeitung seitens Cube. 
Bei den lackierten Alurahmen ist es da auch nichts besser mit dem Lack. Aber viele andere Hersteller haben damit auch ihre Probleme. Liegt oft an den neuen Lacke auf Wasserbasis.


----------



## Nischu (6. Januar 2015)

Ihr macht mir ja nicht gerade Mut, jetzt noch ein Stereo zu kaufen :/


----------



## battiwr (6. Januar 2015)

Ich hab es nicht bereut. Das beste ist das Vertrauen,dass es auf dem Trail ausstrahlt.


----------



## Soldi (6. Januar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Heute würde ich mir nie mehr ein Bike mit Carbonrahmen kaufen:
> - Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau war so schepp, dass sich die Bremse nicht schleiffrei einstellen ließ (Bei Alu einfach planfräsen lassen)
> - Anriss der Kettenstrebe
> - Lack ist extrem empfindlich (liegt am Nasslack)
> ...


Warum kaufst Du Dir dann ein Carbonbike? Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit nem Alubike, da das Alu des Rahmen am Sitzrohr weich wurde.
Mein 2007er Alu-Stereo hatte schlecht gearbeitete Lagersitze im Hinterbau



Nischu schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir ja nicht gerade Mut, jetzt noch ein Stereo zu kaufen :/


Es kommt überall was vor. Falls was nicht passt einfach reklamieren.
Mein erstes Alubike 1994 hatte schlechte Lackqualität (nach Durchquerung eines eiskalten Gebirgsbach im Hochsommer löste sich der Lack), das Alu wurde weich.
Vor Aufbau meines GT Zaskars 1996 musste ich alle Gewinde nachschneiden und das Sattelrohr ausreiben.
Mein 2007er Stereo hatte schlechte Lagersitze, lief aber problemlos.
Mein 2012er Carbon-Stereo Rahmenbruch an einer Stelle wo nichts passieren sollte (ich hatte es ein halbes Jahr nicht mal gemerkt), sonst problemlos.
Mein 2013er Stereo läuft problemlos.


----------



## maschbaer (6. Januar 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Warum kaufst Du Dir dann ein Carbonbike



Weil ich auf die Qualität eines 5000€ Bikes vertraut habe. Niemehr "Carbon statt Kondition"!!!


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (6. Januar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Heute würde ich mir nie mehr ein Bike mit Carbonrahmen kaufen:
> - Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau war so schepp, dass sich die Bremse nicht schleiffrei einstellen ließ (Bei Alu einfach planfräsen lassen)
> - Anriss der Kettenstrebe
> - Lack ist extrem empfindlich (liegt am Nasslack)
> ...



Hi Masch,
Wir haben die gleichen Bikes, 2013 er 29 Super HPC 140 SL Black'n Green und haben sie etwa gleichzeitig gekauft. 
Ich bin immer noch mehr als happy mit meinem Bike.
Obwohl ich zu 80 % Trail fahre, Sprünge bis 70cm Höhe mache und das Bike mind. 2x Woche über Wurzeln prügle hatte ich keinen bislang keinen Riss. Kann verstehen dass Du sauer bist, ein Riss würde mich auch ärgern. Fährst Du mit Kettenstrebenschutz ?
(Der Riss passiert wahrscheinlich auch mit Schutz).

- Bremsen schleifrei einstellen ist bei mir kein Problem

- auch nach ein paar Abflügen (für die das Bike nix kann) bislang nur ein oberflächlicher Kratzer 

- Mach mir auch keinen großen Gedanken wegen dem Lack, den es ja eigentlich gar nicht hat (Gewichtsersparnis), mit Muc off Pflegemittel sieht das Oberflächenfinish super aus finde ich

- ja Deore Cassette beim 4.2 k€ Bike is Scheibe, habe Casette und Kette runtergenudelt und durch XT ersetzt, find ich nicht so schlimm.

- die XT Bremse ist doch auch mit SLX Scheiben sehr gut, habe nochmal SLX Scheiben nachgekauft, da die hintere runter war, sehe keinen Vorteil in XT Scheiben

- Übersetzung: Die Traktion ist halt so gut, dass meist die Kondition das Klettern limitiert, mit nem 22er Blatt könnte man evtl. noch länger am Steilhang kleben, das lässt sich aber problemlos nachrüsten.
Ich bin mit den Klettereigenschaften auch mit 24er Blatt mehr als zufrieden, hab auch schon einen 1700 hm Anstieg am Stück damit gemacht.
Klingt jetzt blöd, aber was ich gesehen habe wo in Davos überall hochgeschoben wurde, und wie gut ich auch Trails bergauf und eine steile Skipiste (Schwarzer  Uphill in der Supertrailmap) hochfahren konnte mit dem Stereo...gibts von meinerseits nix zu meckern. Die Downhilleigenschaften sind sowieso erste Sahne. Der Grip der Hans Dampf tubeless gefahren, ich fahr sie im Trail mit 0.9 bar, absolut vertrauensbildend.
Das Bike heißt Allmountain und - ja - es ist ein Allmountain, und was für eins, nähmlich ein so vielseitiges Bike, das ich auch nach 1.3 Jahren immer wieder staune, was man alles damit anstellen kann.
Das einzige was mich stört ist meine Schwierigkeit  das Stereo in den Manual zu ziehen, Wheelie- Drop geht so langsam.
Vlt. experimentier ich noch mit nem 40 er Vorbau rum.
 O.K. die Schaltung geht recht schwer.
Aber sonst bin ich mit dem Stereo glücklich - wenn's sowas wie einen glücklichen MTB'ler überhaupt gibt- bei der jährlichen Innovationsflut.

Gruß Mark


----------



## jogejude (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe seit Dezember 2012 das 140 SL und teile Maschs und Kajaking-Marks Erfahrungen. Ich nutze das Ding wie Mark und finde das Fahrverhalten super. Für All Mountain genial. Sprünge / Wurzelteppich / downhill sind nur cool, das Ding fährt wie auf Schienen. Klettert super auch wenn das 24er Kettenblatt Kondition erfordert. Es ist auch überraschend wendig, auch wenn man bei engen Spitzkehren ständig das Hinterrad versetzen muss. Mit leichten Reifen bin ich auch 3 Marathons gefahren, geht besser als mit meinem alten 26er Rocky Element.

Technik:
Die Haltbarkeit sehe ich zwiespältig, der Service ist aber top. Nach 10 Monaten war das Innenlager hinüber und der Rahmen auf der Kurbelseite so aufgeweitet, dass kein neues Pressfit Lager installiert werden konnte. Cube hat auf Garantie den ganzen Rahmen und die Kurbel ersetzt. 3 Wochen später ist nach 0815-Sturz die Sitzstrebe angebrochen. Auch hier hat Cube trotz Eigenverschulden die Sitzstrebe ersetzt. Die Sitzstreben sind wohl ein Schwachpunkt, die sind bei mir jetzt auch schon wieder recht verkratzt. 

Die XT Bremsen sind super, nur habe ich extremen Verschleiss. In 2 Jahren habe ich jetzt vorne die dritte Scheibe (die 180er vorne war nach 3 Tagen Zermatt am Ende) und eine 203er IceTec XT hat auch nur 9 Monate gehalten. Hinten ist es auch schon die 2. Scheibe - jetzt auch 180 XT IceTec. Bremsbeläge sind ähnlich - alle 6 Wochen sind die durch (egal ob Swissstop oder die originalen mit oder ohne Kühlrippen).

Da ich das grosse Kettenblatt nie brauche und das Tretlager recht tief ist, habe ich das einfach abgeschraubt. 2 fach 24/32 reicht...

Die Hinterbaufederung ist top, die 2013 Talas ist auch als Factory Modell nicht die sensibelste, nach längerer Einfahrphase aber ok. 

Kette und Kassette habe ich auch runtergenudelt und durch xt ersetzt.

Insgesamt würde ich das Bike sofort wieder kaufen - allenfalls nur mit einer Pike. Auch nach 2 Jahren ist das Ding immer noch top aktuell.

Viele Grüsse,
Jogejude


----------



## Bike2011 (7. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn hier los? 1.100€?

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...c5930a145264185/cube-stereo-shpc-sl-race.html


----------



## maschbaer (7. Januar 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die XT Bremsen sind super, nur habe ich extremen Verschleiss. In 2 Jahren habe ich jetzt vorne die dritte Scheibe (die 180er vorne war nach 3 Tagen Zermatt am Ende) und eine 203er IceTec XT hat auch nur 9 Monate gehalten. Hinten ist es auch schon die 2. Scheibe - jetzt auch 180 XT IceTec. Bremsbeläge sind ähnlich - alle 6 Wochen sind die durch (egal ob Swissstop oder die originalen mit oder ohne Kühlrippen).



Hallo Jogejude,
ich habe auch mit den XT Scheiben auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine neuen 203er und 180er Scheiben waren bereits nach dem ersten Einsatz verzogen.

In der aktuellen Bike wurden wieder Shimano Scheiben geschmolzen wie 2013 auch schon. Damals waren die Scheiben von Trickstuff am besten.

Gruß Masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (8. Januar 2015)

kannst du mal Fotos von deinen Verschleißscheiben einstellen


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

e


----------



## Vincy (8. Januar 2015)

Die Lager sind Verschleissteile und darauf gibt es keine 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

Die benötigten Lagertypen  gibt es auch im freien Markt in Edelstahl, lohnt der Aufwand? Was sind die Cube Kits für das Stereo für Qualitäten (Edelstahl oder Standart )


----------



## auon (8. Januar 2015)

so beflissen bin ich offensichtlich nitcht

wo ist bitte dieses rillenlager


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

es geht um die Hinterbaulagerung mit Wippe Horstlink hinten und Hauptlager am Tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (8. Januar 2015)

Aktuelle News bzgl. meiner angerissenen Kettenstrebe:
Kettenstreben sind unterwegs und werden durch Händler ersetzt.
Mit dem Ablauf bin ich sehr zufrieden, Cube zeigt sich Kulant und lässt die Kunden nicht im regen stehen. Hierfür Daumen hoch!

Die Tatsache das der Rahmen nicht durch einen Sturz sondern aufgrund von Materialermüdung?! beschädigt wurde, beschäftigt mich aber weiterhin.
Wird die neue Strebe halten? Wie lange? Was passiert nach der Garantie? Fahrstil zu wild? Zu schwer (80kg)? 
Ich habe schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf ein SC Nomad, mit potenterem Dämpfer, zu wechseln und bin nun umso mehr am grübeln...


----------



## MTBing (8. Januar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Zu schwer (80kg)?



Das wohl eher nicht   Aber Scherz beiseite: Cube gibt selbst an, dass bei MTB ein Systemgewicht von max. 115kg angesetzt ist (Gewicht des Fahrers + Klamotten + ggf. Rucksack mit Getränken + Gewicht Fahrrad = Systemgewicht). Wenn Du also nicht gerade mit einem 20-25kg schweren Rucksack unterwegs bist, solltest Du da locker drunter bleiben.


----------



## auon (8. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> es geht um die Hinterbaulagerung mit Wippe Horstlink hinten und Hauptlager am Tretlager


und wo ist das rillenlager


----------



## daproblem (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meist nur eine 500ml Trinkflasche dabei  zumindest auf den Home Trails...


----------



## auon (8. Januar 2015)

habe für Freund ein120er Stereo mit aluhinterbau gekauftt

2014 alles xt dämpfer geht tunen, riser, pedale 22

geht gut , Kritik?


----------



## BiBaBergler (8. Januar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Aktuelle News bzgl. meiner angerissenen Kettenstrebe:
> Kettenstreben sind unterwegs und werden durch Händler ersetzt.
> Mit dem Ablauf bin ich sehr zufrieden, Cube zeigt sich Kulant und lässt die Kunden nicht im regen stehen. Hierfür Daumen hoch!
> 
> ...





Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle nicht so viele Gedanken machen ob es an dir liegen könnte.
Cube bewirbt das Stereo als All Mountain / Enduro und hat hier auch sein Action-Team, dass damit bei Endurowettkämpfen angetreten ist.
Damit wird das Bike als stabiles Gerät angepriesen ... wettkampftauglich, etc.

Nachdem aber dieses Problem bei einigen Leuten an exakt der gleichen Stelle nach einem ähnlichen Nutzungszeitraum auftritt bin ich eher der Meinung dass es sich hier um einen Fall von 'Testcenter Kunde' handelt.
Es gibt vermutlich genug Leute, denen der Defekt noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist.

Wenn vermehrt das gleiche Teil in gerade mal der halben Garantiezeit vom Otto-Normal-Nutzer durchgerockt wird, dann hat Cube definitiv was verwaxt und hat die Fertigung oder die Stressberechnung nicht im Griff. Sorry. (Ich würde meinen, dass an der Stelle überwiegend Druckspannungen anliegen, und Druck kann Karbon nicht ab. Delaminierung usw. Andererseits habe ich Alurahmen an ähnlicher Stelle auch schon brechen gesehen.)
Wäre ja noch toller, wenn hier nicht kulant ersetzt werden würde.

Die Frage, wann die Kettenstrebe erneut, oder was generell als nächstes Versagt, habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. 
Bzw. ob ich den restlichen Rahmen auch noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit durchkriege im normalem Allgäu-Tour-Betrieb.


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

@ daproblem
Wo ist Dein Rahmen exakt gebrochen?


----------



## daproblem (8. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ daproblem
> Wo ist Dein Rahmen exakt gebrochen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...3-thread-non-26.635050/page-104#post-12536907


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

danke hatte es doch noch gefunden ;-)


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Januar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Cube zeigt sich Kulant und lässt die Kunden nicht im regen stehen. Hierfür Daumen hoch!.





das ist bei mir auch so... lohnt sich neu beim Händler zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege aktuell ob ich dem Ersatzrahmen den ich von Cube bekomme eine 2k Klarlackschicht verpassen soll.
Ich habe gerade ein anderes Carbonteil selbst mit 2k Klarlack lackiert und das ist echt gut geworden.
Wenn ich alle Schnittstellen abklebe sollte das ja kein Problem sein und das Mehrgewicht...naja...

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Vincy (8. Januar 2015)

Dann verlierst mit Sicherheit die Garantie, weil man bei Carbon nicht jeden Lack verwenden darf! Außerdem nur, wenn es von einer Fachwerkstatt lackiert wird. Ich würde das lieber original lassen, weil die lackierten Rahmen noch mehr kratzempfindlicher sind.


----------



## verdeboreale (8. Januar 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Die Magura Bremsen vom Stereo bremsen am besten..... wenn man sie durch Shimano XT ersetzt ... Ironie:aus....



Tja, was soll ich sagen. Die XT sind schon bestellt. Bin mal gespannt. Mit den Magura wurde und werde ich wohl nicht mehr richtig warm. Und bevor ich mich ewig mit den Dingern rumärgere...

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## maschbaer (8. Januar 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann verlierst mit Sicherheit die Garantie, weil man bei Carbon nicht jeden Lack verwenden darf! Außerdem nur, wenn es von einer Fachwerkstatt lackiert wird. Ich würde das lieber original lassen, weil die lackierten Rahmen noch mehr kratzempfindlicher sind.



Klar der Lack muss kompatibel sein.

Es wird ja auch empfohlen Kratzer und Beschädigungen am Originallack mit Klarlack auszubessern, um das Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit in das darunterliegende Carbon zu verhindern.
ich kontaktiere mal Cube.


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2015)

Es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob ich da eine Ganzlackierung oder nur eine Lackreparatur mache.


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2015)

dann schau mal in die Bike- Magura schlägt mit den ihren  neuen Bremsen die etablierte Konkurrenz , besonders mit dem Anker MT7 ;-)


----------



## blackslide (9. Januar 2015)

Hy, weiß jemand ob es beim Stereo SL 160 Bj 2014 Nadellager oder besser laufende Huber bushings für den Fox RP23 Dämpfer gibt.
Ich verspreche mir davon ein besseres Ansprechverhallten. Nur in der Mitte könnte er etwas mehr gegen Druck haben.
Wenn man an Stufen abzieht ,sackt er zuweit ein.25% Sack
Hat jemand Verbesserungen?


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (9. Januar 2015)

blackslide schrieb:


> Hy, weiß jemand ob es beim Stereo SL 160 Bj 2014 Nadellager oder besser laufende Huber bushings für den Fox RP23 Dämpfer gibt.
> Ich verspreche mir davon ein besseres Ansprechverhallten. Nur in der Mitte könnte er etwas mehr gegen Druck haben.
> Wenn man an Stufen abzieht ,sackt er zuweit ein.25% Sack
> Hat jemand Verbesserungen?



http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id374.html
Brauchst aber nur für Oben (30x8mm). Unten bringt es da nichts, weil dort keine Schwenkbewegung ist.
Beim Fox CTD Dämpfer kannst es mal mit einem größeren Air Volume Spacer versuchen. Serie hat da meistens den 0,6 drin (mittlere Größe).
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (9. Januar 2015)

blackslide schrieb:


> Hy, weiß jemand ob es beim Stereo SL 160 Bj 2014 Nadellager oder besser laufende Huber bushings für den Fox RP23 Dämpfer gibt.
> Ich verspreche mir davon ein besseres Ansprechverhallten. Nur in der Mitte könnte er etwas mehr gegen Druck haben.
> Wenn man an Stufen abzieht ,sackt er zuweit ein.25% Sack
> Hat jemand Verbesserungen?




Schau dir mal meinen Umbau auf RS Monarch DA mit Huber Buchsen an. SuFu


----------



## verdeboreale (9. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> dann schau mal in die Bike- Magura schlägt mit den ihren  neuen Bremsen die etablierte Konkurrenz , besonders mit dem Anker MT7 ;-)



Mag sein. Aber ich hänge mich da nicht so an die Bike-Bravo, sondern an die eigenen Erfahrungen und die der Internetgemeinde. Und die Schnittmenge aus beiden bedeutet für mich: die Magura bremst ordentlich bis sehr gut und auch standfest. Allerdings gefällt mir der Weg bis dahin nicht (je länger ich damit fahre, desto deutlicher wird es für mich): schwammiger Druckpunkt, von Magura als "dosierbar" bezeichnet (stimmt irgendwie auch, kommt meiner Fahrweise aber nicht entgegen), lange Hebelwege und die Krönung - der Bremshebel hängt sich aus, wenn man von innen dagegenstößt (mit Handschuhen und Hebel nah am Lenker kein Problem!). Ist zwar nicht schlimm, weil er sich beim Bremsen wieder einhängt, aber der Weg wird noch länger. Keine Ahnung, wer sich sowas ausdenkt! Von der rubbelnden Scheibe rede ich mal nicht, kann auch bei einer anderen Bremse passieren. 
Aber: ich bin raus, keine Lust mehr, mich weiter zu ärgern oder mir Gedanken über die Bremse zu machen! Bin gespannt auf die XT. Ich denke, ein Fehler wird es nicht sein!

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## verdeboreale (9. Januar 2015)

Derzeit fahre ich die Magura mit Formula-Scheiben. Die werden wohl erst mal drauf bleiben! Mit den XT76er-Scheiben an der Formula habe ich aber ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nix schlabbern oder so...


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2015)

*2015 Test Sessions: Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL*
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...-Super-HPC-SL-27-5,15583#product-reviews/1980

*Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC Action Team 2015*
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...eo-160-super-hpc-action-team-27-5in-15-49061/


----------



## jogejude (10. Januar 2015)

auon schrieb:


> kannst du mal Fotos von deinen Verschleißscheiben einstellen



...bis auf den Alu Kern durchgebremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (10. Januar 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> ...bis auf den Alu Kern durchgebremst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349358


<=1,5mm muß die Scheibe gewechselt werden!


----------



## Strobi-Boy (11. Januar 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> tja, das Knacken ist trotz einer neuen Nabe und neuen Lagern am Hinterrad nicht weg.
> Kann dies auch vom Tretlager kommen?
> Aber irgendwie hört es sich immer noch so an, als wenn es aus dem Hinterbau kommt (und dann auch nur unter hoher Last)...


Bin gestern wieder ne Runde gefahren und diesmal hat man das "Knacken" nicht nur gehört sondern auch in den Pedalen gespürt.
Somit vermute ich mittlerweile, dass das Tretlager nicht mehr das beste ist. Hab vorhin auch die Kurbel ausgebaut und das Lager mit den Fingern gedreht. Rau fühlt es sich nicht an, aber:

Frage: Wie leichtgängig muss das Tretlager denn sein? So leichtgängig wie die Lager des Hinterrads oder darf es auf Grund der Abdichtung deutlich schwergängiger sein?

Grüssle Strobi-Boy


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2015)

Meist geht bei den Shimano Lagern zuerst die  rechten futsch wegen der höheren Balastung Kettenblattseitig. So sich seidenweich drehen lassen ohne Rubbeln. Ich habe mein altes Innenlager aufgehoben wo da linke noch ok war und habe das jetzt als Ersatzkugellager rechts für das jetzt defekt eingebaut. Exxtradicke Fettpackung rein und fertig für ein weiteres Jahr Spaß;-)


----------



## Strobi-Boy (11. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> So sich seidenweich drehen lassen ohne Rubbeln.


Also von Rubbeln ist nichts zu merken, allerdings von seidenweich auch nicht...
Lässt sich recht "zäh" bewegen, flutscht nicht so schön die wie hinteren Radlager...


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2015)

das macht nix


----------



## Grizzly28 (11. Januar 2015)

Schon mal Kettenblattschrauben geprüft? Das hatte ich mal, war aber kein MTB...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (12. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> das macht nix


d.h. es ist gut oder defekt? (wenn's schwergängig geht)


----------



## Strobi-Boy (12. Januar 2015)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Schon mal Kettenblattschrauben geprüft? Das hatte ich mal, war aber kein MTB...


kann ich auch mal noch prüfen, die Kurbel ist eh runter!


----------



## auon (12. Januar 2015)

zu mir kam mal ein Body, setz dich drauf und sag mir ob du was merkst

gesagt getan, es hat geknackst

Pedale runter, Flächen wo Pedal mit Kurbel zusammen kommt gereinigt, wieder drauf, weg war das knacksen
(falls du´s nicht schon probiert hast)

wir haben beide geschaut wie autobus


----------



## Strobi-Boy (12. Januar 2015)

auon schrieb:


> zu mir kam mal ein Body, setz dich drauf und sag mir ob du was merkst
> 
> gesagt getan, es hat geknackst
> 
> ...


Auch noch eine Variante, werd beim Montieren der Kurbel die Pedale ebenfalls abmontieren und vorher reinigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2015)

Besorg dir dann den Alu-Hinterbau. Und deine Experimente mit anderen Dämpfern dürfte da auch nicht ganz schuldlos sein. 
Der Abrieb an der Querstrebe kommt von den Reifen, wenn sich dort Dreck, Schneematsch und/oder Steine ins Reifenprofil festgesetzt haben. Wenn dann zu wenig Freiraum ist, gibt es diese Abschürfungen. Breitere Felgen mit breiten Reifen und ungünstiges Reifenprofil tragen auch ihren Anteil daran. Ebenso LRS mit ungenügender Steifigkeit. Ist besonders bei den 29er ein Problem. Wenn dann noch ein relativ hohes Fahrergewicht dazu kommt, hat man viele ungünstige Faktoren zusammen.

Nicht immer ist nur der Hersteller die Problemursache. Auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen!


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2015)

Wenn Cube die Kinematic so auslegt, daß es mit original Dämpfer ( siehe Foto) zu diesem Kontakt kommt, ist die Sache wohl klar;-)


----------



## daproblem (13. Januar 2015)

@Vincy
Kennst du den Grund weshalb der RS Monarch RT3 in 216x63 (2015er) noch nirgends erhältlich ist?
Auf der SRAM Seite ist er gelistet, zum kaufen haben ich ihn aber noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## auon (13. Januar 2015)

wenn es so ist wie mit dem Monarch xx ist es der "AfterMarket", dann musst du die Dämpfungseinheit und die Luftbüchse als Einzelteil bestellen, mir half Gabelprofi


----------



## auon (13. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wenn Cube die Kinematic so auslegt, daß es mit original Dämpfer ( siehe Foto) zu diesem Kontakt kommt, ist die Sache wohl klar;-)



lies dich zurück, das hatten wir schon


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2015)

hab nix gefunden, wo denn genau jetzt;-)


----------



## auon (13. Januar 2015)

als schnellschuss: da wär ein einstieg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...13-thread-non-26.635050/page-94#post-12374224

funk den grins3katze an, der hat schon recht gut verarbeitet,  das bild mit der Kuh


----------



## Grins3katze (13. Januar 2015)

@crossboss 

Bei mir, beim maximal einfedern ist 1cm platz zwischen Streben-Brücke und Sitzrohr (test mit Luft aus dem Dämpfer)
In der Praxis, bei Durchschläge flext der Rahmen und brücke und Sitzrohr kollidieren. 

Würde von Cube ersetzt und bekam einen 2014 SHPC Rahmen und "trail adjust"kashima dämpfer kostenlos.

Hier sind auch bilder...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...13-thread-non-26.635050/page-43#post-11753096


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (13. Januar 2015)

Auszug aus der Vergangenheit:
Deswegen hab ich Sitzrohr und brücke mit Folie geschützt.
;o)


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @crossboss
> 
> Bei mir, beim maximal einfedern ist 1cm platz zwischen Streben-Brücke und Sitzrohr (test mit Luft aus dem Dämpfer)
> In der Praxis, bei Durchschläge flext der Rahmen und brücke und Sitzrohr kollidieren.
> ...



Danke Dir,-)


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ganz genau.... es darf nicht passieren.
> 
> Dämpfer war in Ordnung. Rahmen war nicht in Ordnung. Diesen Problem kam auch auf eine Vorserie vom Stereo.  http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/BS...Bikes_Cube_Stereo_Super_HPC_140_29_S56-57.pdf



Made my day, genau das habe ich gesucht;-) Das ganze war bevor ich mir eins gekauft hatte....


----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2015)

also damit kam ich auch zu Cube. Cube hat davon nie was gewusst... obwohl auf deren Seite gehostet ist...

Wenn du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer raus lasse kollidieren brücke und Sitzrohr bei dir? hab ich das richtig verstanden? (Normalerweise sollte da 1cm platz sein)

Btw: Cube hatte mir gefragt die brücke "Dicke" auszumessen ob Sie 6mm oder 6,5mm dick wäre...


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## auon (14. Januar 2015)

freut mich das es was wird

meine Gabel ist am Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## auon (14. Januar 2015)

Deine gabel ist was ??
leider eine Fox
Weg wegen Defekt?
na, ich schicks durch die Gegend weil´s lustig ist

es wird mir kommen wie beim Dämpfer, es wird a ro.. oder a ma..


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## auon (14. Januar 2015)

der war nicht dabei, beim 120er vieleicht


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2015)

@crossboss

Bisher hab ich niemandem anderen gefunden der über dieses "brücke-Sitzrohr Kollision" Problem berichtet hat. @maschbaer hatte glaub ich was ähnliches erwähnt...

Welche Rahmengröße fährst du?

Ich bin der Meinung das das Stereo rahmen einfach zu weich ist wenn man richtig grobe Sachen fährt und Größe Sprunge macht. Insbesondere bei größere und schwerere Fahrer…

Er ist schon verdammt leicht für ein 140mm 29er…


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2015)

Er hat einen XL Rahmen.
Das Problem ist auch eher bei dem 29er Rahmen. Bei schwergewichtigen Bikern und rabiater Fahrweise würde ich eher den Alu-Hinterbau bevorzugen. Vielleicht lässt es sich auch mit den Carbon-Teile kombinieren (Sitzstrebe, Umlenkhebel), um etwas Gewicht zu sparen.
Aber er hat glaube ich eh schon ein anderes Bike (Nicolai?). Jetzt erhofft er sich wohl ein neues Set, um beim Wiederverkauf einen besseren Preis zu bekommen.  Aber inzwischen bekommt man neue Rahmensets schon recht günstig.


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

Denke auch das 29er insgesamt durch die Abmessungen und Eigenschaften zu mehr Flex neigen, das ist aber nicht der Punkt. Ein Rückruf der betroffenen Modelle wäre wohl angebracht gewesen,-)


----------



## auon (14. Januar 2015)

jedenfalls waren wir dort schon


----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2015)

Naja, wie ich sagte, hier im Forum war bisher niemandem betroffen… anscheinen war das Probleme bei Cube selber auch nicht bekannt als ich im Dez. 2013 reklamierte.

Ich fahr der 20“ bin aber nur 77kg, also max. 85kg mit Ausrüstung… für 190cm.

Mein 2014 Stereo hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, da es mit neuen Rahmen auch nicht viel besser ging…(hatte  Brücke und Sitzrohr mit Schutzfolio  verklebt… ist aber auf Dauer keine Lösung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

doch und zwar seit der Bikesport News Zeitung im März 2013;-) .siehe weiter oben!


----------



## Grins3katze (14. Januar 2015)

Cube wüsste nichts von dem Artikel im Bikesport, es soll keine Vorserie mit dem Problem gegeben haben... auf dem Artikel hab ich mich ja auch gestützt für die Reklamation...


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Denke auch das 29er insgesamt durch die Abmessungen und Eigenschaften zu mehr Flex neigen, das ist aber nicht der Punkt:
> 
> Mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet.....
> Also ich fahre 22 zoll und wiege mit Ausrüstung gut 100 kg, zugelassen ist der bis 115 kg oder 120 sowas. Der Hersteller legt sich also fest das das absolut ok ist. Da gibt es keine Grauzone. Ich  würd ich sagen der muß im Am  bis 1m Drop aus halten können( fahre aber eher weniger).
> Ich bin Dipl.-Ing- Maschinenbau und die Aussagen die Cube macht sind einfach bindend. Wenn ich als Ing. etwas konstruiere, errechne und dann produzieren lasse, das Pflichtenheft erstelle, muß ich mir immer vorab Gedanken dazu machen daß ich in der Haftung bin. Da kann man, wenn es Probleme macht, nicht plötzlich sagen den haben wir aber zu leicht für Sie gemacht. Soetwas muß vor der Serie geprüft sein. Wenn so ein Rahmen das nicht aushält, muss man mit dem zulässigen Körpergewicht runtergehen und vllt garnicht derartige Größen verkaufen, die genauso soviel Gewicht tragen können müssen. Vllt waren Sie zu erhrgeizig was Rekorde angeht;-) Ein Rückruf der Modelle wäre wohl angebracht gewesen,-)




Nur sollte man sich auch an den Herstellervorgaben halten! Erstrecht keine unerlaubte Modifikationen vornehmen.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/

Du bist der Richtige. Erst sich nicht daran halten und rigoros auf Leichtbau und Sonstiges modifizieren. Wenn es dann in der Hose geht, dann bist am Jammern! Die ersten 6 Monate seit dem Kauf sind rum, jetzt liegt leider die Beweispflicht bei dem Käufer.
Was nützt einem ein Maschinenbaustudium, wenn man die Herstellerangaben und Kenntnisse missachtet oder gar ignoriert. Und dann so dreist Anderen nur Vorwürfe zu machen, aber eigene Fehler nicht eingestehen.
Halt mal hier den Ball etwas flacher, dass ist zumindest in deinem Fall angebrachter.
Kann zwar deinen Ärger gut verstehen, ganz schuldlos bist aber an deinem Dilemma nicht.


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## maschbaer (15. Januar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe den Anriss reklamiert und bekomme von Cube einen komplett neuen Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß Masch



Hallo zusammen,

Cube war leider nicht so kulant wie von meinem Händler beschrieben: Es gab nur den betroffenen Teil des Hinterbaus und keinen kompletten Rahmen.Schade

Gruß Masch


----------



## crossboss (15. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Grins3katze (15. Januar 2015)

Hi Masch, 

Bei mir würde auch nur die Kettenstreben gewechselt… Neuen Rahmen bekam ich 4 Monate später weil das Sitzrohr durch Kollision der Strebe-Brücke beschädigt war.


----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2015)

In der Regel wird nur das jeweilig beschädigte Teil ersetzt. Kpl Rahmenset meistens nur, wenn weitere Teile beschädigt sind oder es nicht mehr lieferbare Auslaufmodelle sind.


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe Rückmeldung vom Cube Techsupport erhalten zum Thema Reparaturen am Lack.

"Sie können hier jeden beliebigen Klarlack benutzen, am besten nehmen Sie einen Lackstift aus der Autoindustrie.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr CUBE Team"

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2015)

... was aber keine Absolution ist, um den Rahmen komplett zu lacken.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Januar 2015)

Gestern habe auch ich die Ketten und Sitz Strebe am Stereo getauscht!
Beide Teile hatten Risse 
Cube hat die Teile anstandslos ersetzt.
Den Umbau habe ich selbst vorgenommen (schraube gerne).
Dabei habe ich alle Lager am Hinterbau ersetzt.
Hauptlager	   2x	 : 6000 RS	10x26x8
Wippenlager	  6x	 : 6800 RS	10x19x5
Horstlinklager   4x	 : 688 RS	  8x16x5  (waren im Neuteil bereits verbaut)


Ja,
ich putze mein Stereo gerne


----------



## CalvinSK (17. Januar 2015)

Geputzte Stereos sehen einfach toll aus!
Hast du da eine Carbon-Politur verwendet? Ich verwende in größeren Abstände "Brunox Carbon-Pflege" und bin damit sehr zufrieden, das Ergebnis sieht eben ähnlich aus, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2015)

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Könnten die Leute mit 160er SHPC Stereo und XT Bremse bitte mal Fotos posten, wie sie die HR-Bremsleitung am Hinterbau verlegt haben? Bei mir stellt es sich so dar:



 

... und das gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Nach außen verlegt sieht es nicht anders aus. Und bevor ich nun ne 170mm Bremsleitung bestelle, um das hier zu machen:



 

... wollte ich mal wissen, wie ihr das Problem gelöst habt. Mit der Formula ist das ja überhaupt kein Thema gewesen. Die Leitung geht viel weiter innen von der Bremse weg und kommt gar nicht erst mit dem Hinterbau in Kontakt.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2015)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Geputzte Stereos sehen einfach toll aus!
> Hast du da eine Carbon-Politur verwendet? Ich verwende in größeren Abstände "Brunox Carbon-Pflege" und bin damit sehr zufrieden, das Ergebnis sieht eben ähnlich aus, deswegen die Frage.


Muc Off macht den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (17. Januar 2015)

Schwergängige Schaltung: Problem gelöst!

Für diejenigen, die mit der schwergängigen Schaltung am Stereo kämpfen: nach Umrüstung auf XTR-Züge geht das Teil butterweich und wesentlich leichtgängier. Hätte ich zwar nicht gedacht, aber die original verbauten Züge sind wohl echt für die Tonne. Es hatte auch definitiv nix mit mit der Leitungsverlegung zu tun, wie ich zunächst dachte. Die Leitungen liegen nämlich immer noch exakt gleich. Auch an den Shiftern lag es nicht, wie so oft vermutet. 20 sehr gut investierte Euro waren das...

Frage:

Wenn ihr Euer Stereo etwas flotter am Sattel anhebt, hat dann der Dämpfer bei Euch auch ein wenig Spiel (geht ca. 1mm weiter "auseinander"). Macht ganz leise "klack". Die Schrauben sind alle fest und haben kein Spiel. Es ist definitiv der Dämpfer, der sich ein wenig weiter "auseinanderzieht". Ist das normal? Beim alten Stereo (HPA) ist mir das nie aufgefallen. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass der Carbon-Rahmen als Geräuschverstärker wirkt.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Cubeamsrider (17. Januar 2015)

@ Al Borland
Ich habe es da wie beim Donnerbolzen (Bild #2814) verlegt und an der Kettenstrebe eine dicke Rahmenschutzfolie geklebt und die Leitung stramm mit Kabelbinder fixiert.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2015)

Dank dir. Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Die Folie war nach zwei Touren durchgescheuert. Ich hatte auch schon nach gewinkelten Banjos geschaut, aber die gibt's nur für den Moppedbereich. 

@verdeboreale Ich kann's mir nach der kurzen Zeit zwar nicht vorstellen, aber eigentlich ist das ein Zeichen für mindestens eine ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse. Leg mal den Zeigefinger auf die Enden des Dämpfers und hebe das Rad dann an. Kannst du dort ein kleines Spiel erfühlen?


----------



## frytom (17. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bei meinem Stereo auch den Winkel von Bremsleitung in den Bremssattel (wie oben auf dem Bild) mehr Richtung parallel zur Sitzstrebe verändert, das sorgt für weniger Kabeldruck auf die Sitzstrebe plus zusätzlicher Unterfütterung der Reibestelle mit einer dicken Rahmenschutzfolie. Wobei man darauf achten sollte, dass die hintere Bremsleitung beim Einfedern hinten entsprechend locker sitzt / Spiel hat. Im Zweifel also lieber mehr Bremsleitung nach hinten verschieben.
Funktioniert bisher im Betrieb sehr gut.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2015)

Hmm, das ist mir nichts. Ich werde bei der nächsten Bestellung dann ne Leitung mit Banjo ordern und das so verlegen, wie bei dem Specialized oben.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (17. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das Stereo 160 jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahre und da hat sich noch nichts durchgescheuert.
So viel Bewegung in der Leitung ist da Hinten doch nicht, da die Leitung ja oberhalb des Tretlagers verlegt ist. 
Vielleicht hast Vorne am Hauptrahmen zu eng verlegt, dass die beim vollen Lenkeinschlag zu stark dran zurrt.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Januar 2015)

@CalvinSK ,
geputzt gefällt es mir auch besser 



Nach dem reinigen "schmiere" ich die Carbonteile mit einem "leicht geölten" Lappen (Gabelöl) ein.
Danach noch kurz mit einem trockenen Tuch abreiben und fertig.
Morgen wird es wieder schmutzig :-(


----------



## verdeboreale (17. Januar 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @CalvinSK ,
> geputzt gefällt es mir auch besser
> 
> 
> ...



...wobei durch das Öl ja der schöne Matteffekt weggeht.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## verdeboreale (17. Januar 2015)

@verdeboreale Ich kann's mir nach der kurzen Zeit zwar nicht vorstellen, aber eigentlich ist das ein Zeichen für mindestens eine ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse. Leg mal den Zeigefinger auf die Enden des Dämpfers und hebe das Rad dann an. Kannst du dort ein kleines Spiel erfühlen?[/QUOTE]

Danke für den Tipp. Es war die untere Schraube des Dämpfers! Habe sie noch ein bisschen angezogen und jetzt ist das Problem behoben. 

Mal eine generelle Frage: wer glaubt bei zu fest angezogener Schraube zuerst dran

1. Schraube?
2. Lager?
3. Rahmen?

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Cuberia (17. Januar 2015)

Hey, noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema Kosmetik.  Ich benutz immer Silikonspray für den Rahmen. Das sieht richtig gut aus und pflegen tut es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Januar 2015)

Genau dieser Matteffekt "gefällt mir nicht"


----------



## Cuberia (17. Januar 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> @verdeboreale
> Mal eine generelle Frage: wer glaubt bei zu fest angezogener Schraube zuerst dran
> 
> 1. Schraube?
> ...


Hey vorsichtig. Auf jeden Fall der Carbonrahmen.


----------



## verdeboreale (17. Januar 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hey vorsichtig. Auf jeden Fall der Carbonrahmen.


Komischerweise ist auf allen Lagerschrauben, bis auf die untere am Dämpfer, das Drehmoment angegeben. Wieviel NM braucht die denn?


----------



## Cuberia (17. Januar 2015)

Was kriegen denn die anderen Schrauben. Ich glaub 5nm. Bin jetzt zu faul in den Keller zu gehen.
Aber mit 5 nm bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich zieh die selber nach Gefühl fest. Aber dafür sollte man dieses Gefühl eben schon haben.
Sonst besser Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## verdeboreale (17. Januar 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Was kriegen denn die anderen Schrauben. Ich glaub 5nm. Bin jetzt zu faul in den Keller zu gehen.
> Aber mit 5 nm bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich zieh die selber nach Gefühl fest. Aber dafür sollte man dieses Gefühl eben schon haben.
> Sonst besser Drehmomentschlüssel.



Von 8 bis 12 NM. Mache das auch immer nach Gefühl. Habe sie jetzt auch nicht volle Kanne festgeknallt. Gerade so fest, dass nix mehr klackert. Ist direkt an der Schraube ca. 1-2mm fester.

Das mit den Drehmomentschlüsseln ist so ne Sache. Bei den günstigen würde ich mich da eher nicht drauf verlassen, dass das rauskommt, was angezeigt wird.

VG


----------



## Cuberia (17. Januar 2015)

War grad doch nochmal gucken. Die obere Dämpferschraube kriegt 8 nm. Da liegste wohl bei der unteren auch nicht so falsch mit. Und solange du nicht mit aller Gewalt anknallst, passiert da auch nichts.


----------



## verdeboreale (17. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank fürs Treppensteigen!

;-)


----------



## maschbaer (17. Januar 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind: Könnten die Leute mit 160er SHPC Stereo und XT Bremse bitte mal Fotos posten, wie sie die HR-Bremsleitung am Hinterbau verlegt haben? Bei mir stellt es sich so dar:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351369
> 
> ...



An der Stelle und alle verfleichbaren haben sich bei mir Patches von Lizard Skin bewährt.

Schau auch mal auf der anderen Seite beim Schaltzug nach. Da hat es bei mir auch gescheuert

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Januar 2015)

Hab schon die von LS genutzt. Sind trotzdem durch nach kurzer Zeit.
Und die Zughülle am Schaltwerk meinste? Die kommt bei mir zuletzt unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz an der Halterung mit dem Rahmen in Berührung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschieden doch nicht den gesamten Rahmen zu lackieren.
Ich habe jetzt die Kratzer am Tretlager mit Klarlack lackiert. Wenn dieser getrocknet ist kommt noch eine Schutzfolie von Lackprotect drüber. Ich habe mir die dicke für Downhiller geleistet.
Außerdem habe ich den Bereich am unteren Teil des Hinterbaus wo der Reifen vorbeiläuft ebenfallls mit der oben genannten Schutzfolie beklebt. 
Das gleiche werde ich noch an der Brücke des oberen Teils des Hinterbaus machen.

Ich verspreche mir davon deutlich weniger Kratzer in diesen Bereichen.

Zur Pflege meines Rahmen verwende ich Carbo Coat.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## blackslide (19. Januar 2015)

Moin,bei mir ist die hintere Sitzstrebe? (die unten von der Hinterachse nach oben zur Wippe geht) angebrochen.
Ist ein feiner Riss  drin.Zumindest schonmal im Lack.
Muss ich mich an den Händler wenden oder direkt an Cube.
Muss man das defekte Teil hinsenden?
Das Rad ist ein Stereo 160 SL 2014.
Ist mir gestern aufgefallen.Ich fahre damit nur Trails,keine großen Sprünge.Das was man halt mit einem Enduro macht.
Wiege 75kg und am Rad wurde nichts rumgebastelt.Org Dämpfer


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Januar 2015)

Ansprechpartner ist dein Verkäufer. Der setzt sich mit Cube in Verbindung.


----------



## auon (19. Januar 2015)

habe die Gebel retour, jetzt knackt´s nicht mehr

doch bring ich sie im Climbemode bis zur Hälfte, 160 psi , hätt ich mir doch eher für den Trailmode vorgestellt

ich fahr´s mal zam, dann red ma weiter

;


----------



## maschbaer (21. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte echt kotzen!

Jetzt habe ich mein Stereo zum Umbau auf die neue Kettenstrebe zum Fahrradhändler gegeben. Dieser sollte mir gleich noch ein neues Tretlager einbauen, weil das verbaute nach 3000km festsitzt.

Mein Fahrradhändler teilte mir heute mit, dass sich das neue Tretlager nicht einpressen läßt. Der Grund hierfür sei, dass sich der Rahmen an dieser Stelle geweitet hat, so dass das Lager von Hand ohne Kraft eingeschoben werden kann, bzw. dieses wieder herausfällt wenn man den Rahmen neigt.

Reklamation Nummer 3 läuft!!!


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Januar 2015)

... und er hat ganz sicher auch das richtige Lager eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (21. Januar 2015)

Da die GXP Lager ja bekanntlich nicht die Robustesten sind, habe ich meines auch bereits ausgetauscht. Konnte dabei nicht einmal annähernd das Problem feststellen, die Dinger sitzen bombenfest.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der dritten Reklamation, hoffentlich erwischt du bald mal keinen Montagsrahmen mehr.


----------



## maschbaer (21. Januar 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... und er hat ganz sicher auch das richtige Lager eingebaut?



1:1 Ersatz von Shimano, das muss also passen


----------



## auon (21. Januar 2015)

mein´s ist im November beim Service getauscht worden, das mit dem weiten des Rahmens beim Lager hab ich aber schon mal wo gelesen

ist aber a Schaden wenn so was ist, was macht man da ?
wenn dann auch mal die Garantie aus ist


----------



## Cubeamsrider (21. Januar 2015)

Kannst dich dann an die Firma RESET-Racing wenden, die fertigen dann ein RESET Innlager mit Übermaß an. Notfalls reparieren die auch den Rahmen. Der Rahmen muß aber ggfls eingeschickt werden, da das Rahmengehäuse (Lagersitz) auch unrund sein kann.
http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn der Rahmensitz geweitet ist, dann soll ich gefälligst Cube drum kümmern.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. Januar 2015)

Das kann aber auch beim Austreiben des Innenlager passieren. Da es aber von seinem Händler gemacht wurde, ist man zumindest über seine Firma abgesichert (Firmenhaftpflicht). Unsachgemäße Demontage ist ggfls dann bei ihm zu beanstanden.


----------



## andi. (22. Januar 2015)

Mich hats auch erwischt. Hinterbau gerissen an der Kettenstrebe wie schon bei euch anderen zum Teil. Werde übernächste Woche den Rahmen zum Cube Händler vor Ort bringen und gleich noch Lager tauschen lassen.

SHPC Race..
Kaufdatum: Mitte Februar 2014
Laufleistung: knapp 2300km Enduro/Touren Einsatz


----------



## CalvinSK (22. Januar 2015)

So langsam häuft sich das hier aber.
Habe bei mir das Ganze auch einmal überprüft, konnte glücklicherweise jedoch nichts feststellen, bin aber auch ein Fliegengewicht.

Daten meinerseits:
- SHPC Race
- Kaufdatum Dezember 2013
- Ungefähr 3500km
- Profil Enduro/Allmountain/Tour (Kein Bike-Park!)

Ich fahre sehr gerne technische Wege, bolze aber nur auf Flowtrails, nicht mehr jedoch wenn es zu hacklig wird, da lass ich es etwas langsamer angehen.

Mal sehen, fahre jetzt noch so wie das Rad ist bis ungefähr März und werde es dann einmal wieder größtenteils zerlegen, um alle Teile zu überprüfen und ggf. einen Service zu machen oder auszutauschen. Bin gespannt, ob ich dann etwas entdecke.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2015)

Exakt selbes Fahrerprofil bei mir, nur dass ich mit 82kg kein Fliegengewicht mehr bin (eher Schwangere-Hummel-Gewicht). 
Keine Risse erkennbar.


----------



## andi. (22. Januar 2015)

Ok bei mir war vielleicht der ein oder andere Endurorennen usw dabei (75kg Kampfgewicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (22. Januar 2015)

gibt es da wen der diesen Riss an einem 2013er Rahmen hat
mir scheint das ist ein 2014 Problem
?


----------



## daproblem (22. Januar 2015)

Hab meinen Rahmen zurück, neue Kettenstreben von Cube in der gleiche Farbcombo.
Zeitraum war völlig ok, schließlich war auch Weihachten und Neujahr dazwischen.
Angeblich 2 Jahre Garantie auf das neue Teil. 
Das Problem ist mittlerweile bekannt und Cube scheint da sehr kulant zu sein.
Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Streben der Nico durch hat 

Werde mir jetzt erstmal ein neues Fahrwerk gönnen. 
Im März gehts zweimal nach Latsch, wenn sich danach etwas erkennen lässt, fliegt der Rahmen im hohen Bogen raus.


----------



## andi. (22. Januar 2015)

auon schrieb:


> gibt es da wen der diesen Riss an einem 2013er Rahmen hat
> mir scheint das ist ein 2014 Problem
> ?


 
Meins ist ein 2013er Auslaufmodell Anfang 2014 gekauft.


----------



## Orby (22. Januar 2015)

Ich vermute dass es die 2015 Modelle genauso betreffen wird, hat sich ja nicht wirklich was geändert?

Hab mir für dieses Jahr ebenfalls min 2-3 mal Vinschgau und noch die Davos Bahnentour vorgenommen.

@daproblem Warst Du schon mal um die Jahreszeit in Latsch? Wettertechnisch brauchbar, oder muss man sehr hart sein 

Wobei ich gerade ein Video von einem Nachbar aus dem Allgäu gesehen habe, die waren vor wenigen Tagen dort, Schnee nur von weitem auf den Bergspitzen zu sehen.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. Januar 2015)

Veränderungen müssen nicht immer äußerlich erkennbar sein. Grad bei der Carbonfertigung gibt es verschiedene Fertigungstechniken.


----------



## daproblem (22. Januar 2015)

@Orby
Nein, war selbst noch nie im März dort 
Hier gibt es eine gute Webcam http://www.bikereldorado.com/de/live-webcam
Unsere Ferienwohnung ist 200m davon entfernt.


----------



## maschbaer (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo Orbi,

ich war letztes Jahr in Davos auf der Bahnentour. Kann ich nur empfeheln. Genau das Richtige um das Stereo auszureizen.
Für dieses Jahr plane ich auch einen Trip ins Vinschgau. Auf dem Programm stehen:
- Holy Hansen
- Goldseetrail
- Tibettrail
- 3 Länder Enduro

Die geben zwar an das man ab März fahren könnte, aber ich würde mindesten bis Ende Mai oder Juni warten.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Januar 2015)

Falls noch nicht geschehen: Nimm den 4er mit. Der macht auch Spaß. Und danach direkt im Latscherhof oder Bierkeller einkehren.


----------



## Orby (22. Januar 2015)

Servus Masch,

klingt verdächtig danach dass die Bike oder war es die MB in den Fingern hattest 

Ich war letztes August dort, war nicht gerade warm. Einige hier meinten so kalt wie sonst Oktober. 


Wie gesagt, Bekannte von mir sind erst vor Tagen dort gewesen. Bin selbst überrascht, auf dem Video sieht es nicht warm aus, aber auch nur die Gipfel bedeckt. 
Bin deswegen am überlegen ob vielleicht schon mal früher wagen, denke aber Fasching wird zu früh sein, März erschien mir bisher auch sehr früh. 

Mal sehen, hab das Glück in 3 Stunden dort oder auch in Davos zu sein wenn der Verkehr mitspielt. 

Bin schon tierisch gespannt alles mit dem 160 zu fahren. Hatte letztes Jahr am Holly und auf der St.Martin Abfahrt noch das Stero 120 mit 29er. 
Der Holly hat durch mangelnde Fahrpraxis und Mut seine Spuren an meinem Schienbein hinterlassen 

Bleibt also nur zu hoffen dass mein Hinterbau nicht schwächelt wenn ich hier so mitlese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (23. Januar 2015)

Der Holy wurde laut Facebook Page erweitert und hat nun auch eine offiziell Routenführung.
Ein überragender Trail!
St. Martin (Chilli, Benny, etc.) auch sehr cool.
Wer es etwas härter möchte kann sich auf den Latscher Alm Roatbrunn-Trail wagen


----------



## Al_Borland (23. Januar 2015)

Hier unsere Holy Hansen Runde vom letzten Jahr: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ghzzcrqwdysavdry
Ging über den Haslhof und dann zurück auf einem nochmal ziemlich geilen Trail am Fuß des Talairwaldes lang.
(Die anderen Touren (Göflaner Marmorbruch, Tchillitrail, 4er, Goldseetrail) sind auch hochgeladen, falls jemand Bedarf hat.)


----------



## maschbaer (23. Januar 2015)

Frage an alle die schonmal ihr Tretlager am Stereo SHPC getauscht haben:
Konntet ihr bei euch das Tretlager nur mit den Schimano Werkzeug eingepresst werden oder konnte es von Hand reingeschoben werden.

Gruß Masch


----------



## jogejude (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn das Tretlager per Hand eingelegt werden kann, ist der Rahmen geweitet. Das ist dann ein Garantiefall und cube war hier bei mir kulant. Pressfit heißt nicht umsonst press und fit. Sonst wäre es ja ein Inlay...

Viele Grüsse,
Jogejude


----------



## PraterRadler (23. Januar 2015)

Habe hier ein e*13 Press Fit  BB92 Lager, dass ich demnächst verbauen werde. Muss auf jeden Fall eingepresst werden. (Tool dazu liegt bei)


----------



## maschbaer (24. Januar 2015)

Auf Anfrage meines I-Händlers habe ich mir die Aufnahme des Tretlagers nochmals genauer angeschaut:
Misst man den Durchmesser am Rahmen wo das Tretlager eingepresst wird ergibt sich (links/rechts):
Vertikal 41,4/41,4
Horizontal 41/40,8

Logisch dass man da kein Tretlager mit D=41 einpressen kann. Aufällig aber logisch ist dass die Aufnahm sich vertikal verzogen hat.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nischu (24. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute hab wieder mal eine kleine Frage 

Welche Kassette würdet ihr mir empfehlen? momentan ist bei meinem Stereo eine Deore verbaut. (Soll ja anscheinend den Freilaufkörper beschädigen)
Gibt es grosse Unterschiede bei XT, XTR? (ausser am Preis) Was sagt ihr zu einer Sram Kassette?
Sollte ja nicht so schwierig sein diese selber auszuwechseln, gibt ja genügend gute Anleitungen bei Youtube.
Gibt es etwas, auf das ich besonders acht geben muss? Habe leider noch nicht so viel Schraub-Erfahrung, aber auch keine zwei linke Hände! 
Danke schon mal für eure Tipps und Tricks!

Gruss Nischu


----------



## CalvinSK (24. Januar 2015)

Die SRAM Kassetten (XG-1099 und XG-1080) sind halt vom Gewicht fast unschlagbar, wobei sich meiner Meinung nach der saftige Aufpreis noch einmal zur XG-1099 von XG-1080 nahezu nicht lohnt. Ist eher was für Leistungssport orientierte Biker. Von der Schaltperformance her merkt man zu den PG (Pro-Glide) Modellen schon einen Unterschied, er ist jedoch nicht gewaltig. Gewichtsunterschied zwischen PG-1070 (X9) und XG-1080 (X0) sind gute 100g, evtl. sogar eher etwas mehr noch. Von XG-1080 zur XG-1099 sind es nur noch vielleicht 20-30g; aber ist ja bekanntlich immer so, dass es teurer wird, je mehr man an die Grenze zum Leichtbau kommt.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es ein ganz großes Problem bei den XG Kassetten von SRAM und das ist der Befestigungsbereich. Die Kassetten besitzen lediglich einen einzigen Fixpunkt zum Freilaufkörper und der befindet sich ganz innen an der Kassette und ist relativ dünn. Folglich kann es bei großer Belastung auf Dauer dazu kommen, dass sich die Kassette in den Freilaufkörper frisst und das nochmals mehr, als es ohnehin schon passieren kann, wenn die Kassette aus mehreren einzelnen Ritzeln besteht. Das könnte ein riesiger Spaß werden, wenn man die Kassette dann wieder wechseln möchte.

Bei den Shimano Modellen hat die XT ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Gewicht sollte etwas unter der PG-1070 von SRAM liegen, Schaltperformance ähnlich bis sogar etwas besser (Geschmackssache) und Preis tendentiell niedriger. Demnach sollte meiner Meinung nach die PG-1070 schon einmal wegfallen. Die XTR kostet deutlich mehr, ist dafür auch leichter. Soweit ich weiß auf ähnlichem Niveau wie die XG-1080, eher sogar etwas schwerer, aber nur minimal. Vorteil könnte aber der breite Befestigungsbereich der Kassette darstellen, der sich höchstwahrscheinlich deutlich langsamer in den Freilaufkörper frisst (habe ich selbst noch nicht versucht/erfahren).

*Folgende Modelle würde ich je nach Bedarf empfehlen:*
- Bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mit Abstrichen in Sachen Gewicht: Shimano XT Kassette
- Bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mit Fokus auf Gewichtreduktion: SRAM XG-1080
- Niedrigstes Gewicht um jeden Preis: SRAM XG-1099
- Guter Kompromiss aus gutem Gewicht und schonend zum Freilaufkörper: Shimano XTR

Viel Spaß bei der Auswahl


----------



## Nischu (24. Januar 2015)

Hey danke dir für deine schnelle und kompetente Antwort!! 
Dann werde ich mich wohl für XT oder XTR entscheiden!
Hast du mir noch einen Tipp zur Kette? XT bei XT und XTR bei XTR oder ist das nicht sooo entscheidend? Was sagst du zu KMC Ketten?


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten schon nur noch mit SRAM-Kassette und -Kette. PG-1070 und PC-1091R fühlen sich für mich sehr viel knackiger beim Schalten an, als XT-Komponenten. Von Eingraben in den Freilauf habe ich auch noch nichts gemerkt - im Gegensatz zur Original-Deore.


----------



## CalvinSK (24. Januar 2015)

Ja, wie @Al_Borland sagt, ist es halt echt Geschmackssache. Ich empfand das Schalten der XT Kassette einfach etwas sanfter, was ich schon auch mag. Bei SRAM PG-1070 merkt man halt einfach besser, dass der Gang jetzt drin ist. Ich würde einmal behaupten, dass die beiden sich direkt vom Schalten her wenig machen, haben halt einfach eine andere Schaltcharakteristik. Ich persönlich würde dafür aber nicht mehr bezahlen, zumal das Gewicht tendentiell etwas höher ist.

So einfach kann man es natürlich nicht sehen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist die Kette ziemlich egal. Dort spart man seltsamerweise bei XT und XTR noch nicht einmal wirklich viel Gewicht ein. Zwischen Deore, SLX und XT gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied (Gewicht sogar fast gar keinen; da liegen vielleicht 2-5g dazwischen). Noch nicht einmal beim Schalten habe ich wirklich einen gemerkt. Haltbarkeit lässt sich schwer sagen, gefühlt aber auch nicht vorhanden. Würde also sagen, dass du hier ruhig auch bei der Deore bleiben kannst.

EDIT: KMC habe ich noch nicht probiert, sry.


----------



## Nischu (24. Januar 2015)

Juut danke euch!


----------



## Soldi (24. Januar 2015)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Ja, wie @Al_BorlandWürde also sagen, dass du hier ruhig auch bei der Deore bleiben kannst.
> 
> EDIT: KMC habe ich noch nicht probiert, sry.


Gewicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Deore gräbt sich deutlicher in den Freilaufkörper


----------



## CalvinSK (24. Januar 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Gewicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Deore gräbt sich deutlicher in den Freilaufkörper





Ich glaube, du hast mein Zitat etwas zerschnitten, womit der Sinn nicht mehr ganz korrekt ist. Das mit der Deore bezog sich auf die Kette und nicht auf die Kassette. @Nischu wollte ja eben aus dem genannten Grund von der Deore Kassette weg.



CalvinSK schrieb:


> So einfach kann man es natürlich nicht sehen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist die *Kette* ziemlich egal.[...]Würde also sagen, dass du hier ruhig auch bei der Deore bleiben kannst.


----------



## maschbaer (25. Januar 2015)

Macht euch keine falschen Hoffnungen: Egal ob Deore, XT oder XTR, alle werden sich im Freilaufkörper verewigen. Dabei schätze ich, dass die XT den Freilaufkörper am wenigsten beschädigt da hier die großen Ritzel in zwei dreier Packete (Spider) zusammengefasst sind (XTR hat drei zweier Packete). Spätestens die vier kleinen Ritzel werden dann ihre Spuren im Freilaufkörper hinterlassen so wie die Deore über alle Ritzel, da hier die Ritzel alle einzeln sind. 
Da hilft nur das Laufrad zu wechseln auf eins mit Stahlfreilaufkörper.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Strobi-Boy (25. Januar 2015)

Kurze Frage zum Auspressen des Lagers: M-BB94-41A
Kann man da nur das originale Shimano Werkzeug TL-BB-13 verwenden oder gibt's hier noch günstigere Alternativen?

Danke & Grüssle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (25. Januar 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Auspressen des Lagers: M-BB94-41A
> Kann man da nur das originale Shimano Werkzeug TL-BB-13 verwenden oder gibt's hier noch günstigere Alternativen?
> 
> Danke & Grüssle!



Ja, Hammer und Meißel .
Ich finde aber, dass sich die Anschaffung des Werkzeugs sich nicht gegen einen Fachwerkstadtsbesuch rechnet. Außerdem hast du dann Garantie und kannst Garantieansprüche besser gegen Cube geltend machen.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Macht euch keine falschen Hoffnungen: Egal ob Deore, XT oder XTR, alle werden sich im Freilaufkörper verewigen. Dabei schätze ich, dass die XT den Freilaufkörper am wenigsten beschädigt da hier die großen Ritzel in zwei dreier Packete (Spider) zusammengefasst sind (XTR hat drei zweier Packete). Spätestens die vier kleinen Ritzel werden dann ihre Spuren im Freilaufkörper hinterlassen so wie die Deore über alle Ritzel, da hier die Ritzel alle einzeln sind.
> Da hilft nur das Laufrad zu wechseln auf eins mit Stahlfreilaufkörper.
> 
> Gruß
> Masch


Gerade noch mal geschaut. Bei der PG-1070 sind die ersten vier Ritzel zusammengefasst. Danach geht's einzeln weiter. Eingraben hält sich bei mir zumindest in erträglichen Grenzen. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht so der Schiffsdiesel, was Drehmoment betrifft.



maschbaer schrieb:


> Ja, Hammer und Meißel .
> Ich finde aber, dass sich die Anschaffung des Werkzeugs sich nicht gegen einen Fachwerkstadtsbesuch rechnet. Außerdem hast du dann Garantie und kannst Garantieansprüche besser gegen Cube geltend machen.


Das hier ist um einiges günstiger als das Teil von Shimano und tut seinen Dienst genauso gut. Für Pressfit muss man nicht zum Fahrradladen.


----------



## Hans (25. Januar 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Auspressen des Lagers: M-BB94-41A
> Kann man da nur das originale Shimano Werkzeug TL-BB-13 verwenden oder gibt's hier noch günstigere Alternativen?
> 
> Danke & Grüssle!



Das benutze ich und funktioniert tadellos

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...0-Pressfit-Innenlager-Demontage-Werkzeug.html


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2015)

HA! Zwei Doofe...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (26. Januar 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Das benutze ich und funktioniert tadellos
> 
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...0-Pressfit-Innenlager-Demontage-Werkzeug.html



Da war ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, da als passendes "Bauteil" BB86 / BB90 und nicht BB94 angegeben ist (wobei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, was die 94 bedeuten)!

Danke & Grüssle


----------



## Cubeamsrider (26. Januar 2015)

Weil du da die Angaben der Modellbezeichnung mit der Gehäusebreite vermischt. 
SM-*BB94* ist die Innenlager Modellbezeichnung von Shimano. 
BB86/90 dagegen *B*ottom *B*racket für *86* bzw *90*mm Gehäusebreite.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (26. Januar 2015)

Ah, ok, da soll mal noch einer durchblicken, dass zwei ähnliche Zahlen nichts miteinander zu tun haben...


----------



## Technofreak (26. Januar 2015)

Frage an die Stereo-Profis oder bin ich hier damit falsch?

Unterschied Stereo 120 HPC Pro 2014 vs. 2015

2014 Gewicht 13,25 kg
Rock Shox Reba RL 29
CUBE Flat Race Bar Pro, 720mm, 9°
CUBE I-t integrated, top 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2"
Selle Italia X1 (320g)
Syntace F149, 31.8mm, 6°
DT CSW AM 2.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 15QR/X12, 622x23C rim, alloy nipples

2015 Gewicht 12,85 kg
Rock Shox Reba RL 29 Fast Black (schwarze "Pike Optik", bessere Funktion?)
CUBE Flat Race Bar Pro, 720mm, 8° (Ob der "andere" Winkel spürbar ist?  )
FSA Orbit I-t integrated, top 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2
Selle Italia SC1 (290 g -30 weniger)
CUBE Performance Pro, 6°
Fulcrum Red66 15QR/X12, 622x19C (dürfte wohl den größten Unterschied machen?)

Warum die Frage? Wo sind die 400 Gramm Unterschied?
Oder sind doch der Rahmen 2015 auch geändert worden?
2015er das bessere?  1-200€ mehr Wert?


----------



## Grins3katze (28. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,

haben die, die öfter in Vinschgau sind, eine Empfehlung für gute, freundliche und günstige FeWo?

Auch gern per PN… ist schon ein wenig Off Topic.

LG - Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (28. Januar 2015)

Latsch: http://www.herzguetl.eu/

Ruhig gelegen, direkt am EU-Radweg, günstig, gut ausgestattet, abschliessbarer Kellerraum für die Bikes, sehr nette Eigentümer. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## rosso19842 (28. Januar 2015)

So jetzt hab ich es endlich mal gewogen..11,94Kg...ich bin zufrieden


----------



## CalvinSK (28. Januar 2015)

Nice! 

Ich schau gerade mal eben lieber in den Keller, nicht dass mein Rad weg ist...sieht schon verdammt ähnlich aus


----------



## biker5393 (31. Januar 2015)

Hey ich hab mir gedacht ich stelle mal mein Bike (Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 2014)in euer Forum.Wie gefällt es euch ? 

Schönen Abend


----------



## loretto6 (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bräuchte Hilfe. Ich bin seit dem Wochenende glücklicher Besitzer eines Stereo 160 HPC. Da würde ich gerne eine Reverb Stealth verbauen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man die 150-er Version im S-Rahmen komplett versenken kann. Hat die einer an seinem Stereo verbaut?


----------



## Orby (2. Februar 2015)

Ich würde versuchen mit Rechnen behilflich zu sein, also Bitte um Korrektur falls ich falsch liege.

Gesamtlänge 430 mm - Verstellbereich 150 mm - Rand über Sattelrohr 35 mm = 265 mm die im Sattelrohr maximal verstaut werden können, bzw. der Maximaleinschub.
Somit kannst Du theoretisch nachmessen wo Dein Knick im Rahmen ist.

Nur connectamajig nicht eingerechnet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (2. Februar 2015)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354957 Anhang anzeigen 354959 Anhang anzeigen 354960
> 
> So jetzt hab ich es endlich mal gewogen..11,94Kg...ich bin zufrieden


Unter 12kg mit den Reifen, Pedalen usw. is genial! Welche Größe hat der Rahmen?


----------



## Strobi-Boy (3. Februar 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Auspressen des Lagers: BB94-41A
> Kann man da nur das originale Shimano Werkzeug TL-BB-13 verwenden oder gibt's hier noch günstigere Alternativen?



Habe gestern das malade Lager SM-BB91-41A gegen das neue XTR Lager SM-BB94-41A getauscht.
Auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das neue Lager deutlich leichter in den Rahmen ging als das alte raus.
Vielleicht war das ja auch der Grund, warum das alte Lager nach so kurzer Zeit defekt war.

Mal schauen, wie lange das neue Lager hält. Bei meinem alten MTB ist das XT-Tretlager seit über 10 Jahren in Schuss, und dass, obwohl ich auch das ein oder andere Mal einen Hochdruckreiniger benutzt habe...

Grüssle

P.S. Ob das Knarzen nun wirklich weg ist, wird sich nächste Woche zeigen.
Hab auch gleich alle Lager neu gefettet, wenn ich das Rad schonmal im warmen Keller hatte.


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2015)

@Orby: Vielen Dank!


----------



## maschbaer (3. Februar 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Habe gestern das malade Lager SM-BB91-41A gegen das neue XTR Lager SM-BB94-41A getauscht.
> Auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das neue Lager deutlich leichter in den Rahmen ging als das alte raus.
> Vielleicht war das ja auch der Grund, warum das alte Lager nach so kurzer Zeit defekt war.
> 
> ...



Hallo Storbi-Boy,

hattest du mal die Bohrung im Rahmen gemessen?
Ich hatte bei mir eine deutliche Aufweitung in vertikaler Richtung festgestellt.

Reklamation bei Cube läuft, weil mein Fahrradmechaniker meinte, dass man das so nicht lassen kann.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## Strobi-Boy (4. Februar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Storbi-Boy,
> 
> hattest du mal die Bohrung im Rahmen gemessen?
> Ich hatte bei mir eine deutliche Aufweitung in vertikaler Richtung festgestellt.
> ...


... ne, hab ich leider nicht, wäre aber eine gute Idee gewesen...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (5. Februar 2015)

Alternativ könnte ich aber mal den Durchmesser des alten Lagers messen, wenn jemand ein neues zur Verfügung hat, das noch nicht eingebaut ist?


----------



## Nischu (5. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Hey hab mich mal im Pike 2014 Thread durch gelesen.
Frage an alle und speziel an die Jenigen die ab Werk eine Pike am Cube verbaut haben: Habt Ihr vorgängig einen kleinen Service gemacht bzw. nach geschaut ob in eurer Pike auch Magnesium Grate / Metallspäne vorhanden sind?
Danke für eure Antworten
Lg Nischu


----------



## maschbaer (5. Februar 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ich aber mal den Durchmesser des alten Lagers messen, wenn jemand ein neues zur Verfügung hat, das noch nicht eingebaut ist?



Ja mach mal. Ich habe ein neues rumliegen.


----------



## LanceDD (5. Februar 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen!
> Hey hab mich mal im Pike 2014 Thread durch gelesen.
> Frage an alle und speziel an die Jenigen die ab Werk eine Pike am Cube verbaut haben: Habt Ihr vorgängig einen kleinen Service gemacht bzw. nach geschaut ob in eurer Pike auch Magnesium Grate / Metallspäne vorhanden sind?
> Danke für eure Antworten
> Lg Nischu


Nee du, das wurde bei mir nicht gemacht! Aber meine Jungs waren trotzdem drin, um einen Token mehr rein zu basteln. 

Was gibt's denn für Probleme mit Spänen & Co.?


----------



## daproblem (5. Februar 2015)

Anbei mal ein aktuelles Foto nach dem Wiederaufbau.
Neu sind RS Pike RCT3 Solo Air und RS Monarch RT.
Die ersten Ausfahrten hat es auch schon hinter sich.
Mit dem neuen Fahrwerk habe ich das Stereo nicht wieder erkannt 
Sobald sich die Anfangs-Euphorie  gelegt hat, werde ich versuchen ein neutrales Feedback zu verfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (5. Februar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein aktuelles Foto nach dem Wiederaufbau.
> Neu sind RS Pike RCT3 Solo Air und RS Monarch RT.
> Die ersten Ausfahrten hat es auch schon hinter sich.
> Mit dem neuen Fahrwerk habe ich das Stereo nicht wieder erkannt
> ...


Sauber!
Habe auch auf rs gewechselt. 
Wo hast du denn die schön passenden aufkleber her?

Bei meinem monarch rt3 debonair muss ich aber einiges mehr luftdruck reingeben. 

Pike ist sensationell fluffig!
Spricht super soft an und ist schluckfreudig wie ein spatzenküken! 

Bin begeistert!


----------



## Nischu (5. Februar 2015)

@LanceDD kleiner Beitrag aus dem Pike 2014 Bereich.



-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Habe nun auch seit knapp einer Woche eine Pike RCT3 Solo Air.
> Funktion ist astrein.
> Trotzdem hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass sie ein bißchen zu "trocken" ist.
> ...


----------



## daproblem (5. Februar 2015)

@brösmeli
Decals habe ich bei http://www.slikgraphics.com bestellt.
Gute Qualität und schneller Versand.

Edit: Draußen im Licht...


----------



## Strobi-Boy (7. Februar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Ja mach mal. Ich habe ein neues rumliegen.


Also, der Außendurchmesser ("Pressring") des Tretlagers SM-BB91-41A liegt zwischen 41,1mm und 41,2mm


----------



## maschbaer (7. Februar 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> Wenn das Tretlager per Hand eingelegt werden kann, ist der Rahmen geweitet. Das ist dann ein Garantiefall und cube war hier bei mir kulant. Pressfit heißt nicht umsonst press und fit. Sonst wäre es ja ein Inlay...
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> Jogejude



Hallo,
Habe Rückmeldung von Cube zu meiner Tretlagerreklamation: ich bekomme einen kompletten neuen 2014er Rahmen!
Bis jetzt hatte ich einen 2013er. Hoffe mal, dass sie die Kinderkrankheiten korrigiert haben.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Mich hats auch erwischt. Hinterbau gerissen an der Kettenstrebe wie schon bei euch anderen zum Teil. Werde übernächste Woche den Rahmen zum Cube Händler vor Ort bringen und gleich noch Lager tauschen lassen.
> 
> SHPC Race..
> Kaufdatum: Mitte Februar 2014
> Laufleistung: knapp 2300km Enduro/Touren Einsatz



gerade nachesehen und gleiches problem..... mann mann mann


----------



## maschbaer (8. Februar 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> gerade nachesehen und gleiches problem..... mann mann mann



hast du einen 2013 Rahmen oder neuer?
Mich würde interessieren ob die Themen Anriss Kettenstrebe und Weitung der Tretlageraufnahme auch bei neueren Baureihen 2014/2015 auftreten

Vielleicht können wir hier mal sammeln.

Gruß Masch


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> hast du einen 2013 Rahmen oder neuer?
> Mich würde interessieren ob die Themen Anriss Kettenstrebe und Weitung der Tretlageraufnahme auch bei neueren Baureihen 2014/2015 auftreten
> 
> Vielleicht können wir hier mal sammeln.
> ...


----------



## maschbaer (8. Februar 2015)

Von der Cube Homepage unter den FAQ:

Den begrenzende Faktor stellen hier meist Komponenten dar - Die Freigaben hierfür (z.B. Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, ...) sind bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zu erfragen.

Kommt es zu einer Überschreitung des Systemgewichts, ist es ggf. nötig Serienanbauteile (Leichtbauteile) wie


Laufradsatz (z.B. Systemlaufradsatz mit reduzierter Speichenanzahl)
Gabel (z.B. Vollkarbon Gabel)
Lenker (z.B. dünnwandig, Leichtbau)
Vorbau (z.B. Carbon)
oder Sattelstütze (z.B. dünnwandig, Carbon)
zu tauschen.

Für mich heißt, dass das der Rahmen eigentlich mehr kann und die Komponenten das Gesamtgewicht begrenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2015)

Hi,Habs gerade zerlegt hinten. Ist ein riss, allerdings noch klein, ausgehend von der eingesetzten aluplatte an der rechten front der unteren schwinge.Da im forum mehrfach bilder mit dem gleichem defekt abgebildet sind geh ich mal von einer Fehlkonstruktion in dem Bereich aus. Wahrscheinlich falsche kraftverhaltnisse dort berechnet. 

schon lustig abwechselnd steht immer eines der rader in der reparatur. saugeil und das rennrad das ich habe bringe ich am freitag wegen wegen den laufradern


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Von der Cube Homepage unter den FAQ:
> 
> Den begrenzende Faktor stellen hier meist Komponenten dar - Die Freigaben hierfür (z.B. Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, ...) sind bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zu erfragen.
> 
> ...



offensichtlich nicht  ab nem gewissen gewicht und dann eben bei nem kleineren sprung oder ahnliches.....


----------



## steffenbecki (9. Februar 2015)

wobe





steffenbecki schrieb:


> offensichtlich nicht  ab nem gewissen gewicht und dann eben bei nem kleineren sprung oder ahnliches.....




wobei airbus kriegts ja mit carbon auch net hin, also darf cube das auch )).. kleiner scherz


----------



## Horaff (9. Februar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein aktuelles Foto nach dem Wiederaufbau.
> Neu sind RS Pike RCT3 Solo Air und RS Monarch RT.
> Die ersten Ausfahrten hat es auch schon hinter sich.
> Mit dem neuen Fahrwerk habe ich das Stereo nicht wieder erkannt
> ...


Hi,
Welchen Tune hat der Monarch Dämpfer?
Sieht klasse aus!
Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (9. Februar 2015)

QUOTE="Horaff, post: 12687619, member: 200520"]Hi,
Welchen Tune hat der Monarch Dämpfer?
Sieht klasse aus!
Gruß[/QUOTE]


Horaff schrieb:


> Hi,
> Welchen Tune hat der Monarch Dämpfer?
> Sieht klasse aus!
> Gruß



jeep passt zum bike. hab mir gerade einen bestellt. hoffentlich kommt der komplett schwarz. wenn der rahmen ganz schwarz wäre fände ich das noch besser.


----------



## V10pinner (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,gibt es Bilder von Rahmen (SHPC 160mm 27,5Zoll) mit angeknaksten Hinterbauten ? Ich hab eine angebrochene Sattelstrebe und möchte mein Anliegen bei Cube untermauern, da die erste Aussage "Setupfehler" war

MfG 
v10pinner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (9. Februar 2015)

geh 





V10pinner schrieb:


> Hallo,gibt es Bilder von Rahmen (SHPC 160mm 27,5Zoll) mit angeknaksten Hinterbauten ? Ich hab eine angebrochene Sattelstrebe und möchte mein Anliegen bei Cube untermauern, da die erste Aussage "Setupfehler" war
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...


----------



## V10pinner (9. Februar 2015)

das war ein 29er soweit ich gesehen habe


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Februar 2015)

is egal..... den riss in der strebe gibrs auch beim 29. zuwenig material da..... mhhh fehlbedienung. sollen sie dir mal nachweisen...... was machst wenn dämpfer während der fahrt die grätsche macht ? weist vorher ja auch net wenns die dichtung raus jagt. ich kenn die argumente der händler.


----------



## andi. (10. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Mich hats auch erwischt. Hinterbau gerissen an der Kettenstrebe wie schon bei euch anderen zum Teil. Werde übernächste Woche den Rahmen zum Cube Händler vor Ort bringen und gleich noch Lager tauschen lassen.
> 
> SHPC Race..
> Kaufdatum: Mitte Februar 2014
> Laufleistung: knapp 2300km Enduro/Touren Einsatz


 

So mal wieder etwas Neues von meinem gerissenen Rahmen. War beim Cube Händler vor Ort. Habe den Rahmen vorher gereinigt und einige Teile demontiert zur Winterpflege. Der Riss wurde dann im Laden fotografiert und dabei musste ich auch noch feststellen, dass ebenfalls der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr angeschlagen war. Die Querstrebe am Hinterbau besaß schon eine fühlbare Einkerbung/Vertiefung. Dies wurde dann gleich mit dokumentiert und an den Cube Support gesendet.

Ein paar Tage später kam Rückmeldung vom Händler zur Antwort von Cube. Achtung, festhalten! _.. Sie sind den Dämpfer wahrscheinlich mit zu wenig Druck gefahren. Deshalb konnte der Rahmen durchschlagen, bzw. der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr schlagen (!!!). Dabei ist dann womöglich auch die Sitzstrebe gerissen.... _Etwa die Aussage von Händler. Sie sehen deshalb von einer Garantieabwicklung ab!

Als ich das gehört musste ich erst mal tief durchatmen und habe mich ehrlich gefragt ob die mich jetzt verar**** wollen. Habe dem freundlichen Händler dann kurz erklärt, dass ich das so auf keinen Fall hinnehmen werde. Ein Fully-Rahmen muss auch einen durchschlagenden Dämpfer hin und wieder verkraften können und darf dann vor allem dann keinen mechanischen Kontakt irgendwelcher Umlenkhebel/Rahmenteile ermöglichen. Ebenfalls habe ich ihm den Hinweis gegeben, dass bereits einige User im IBC einen Riss an der gleichen Stelle ausfindig machen konnten.

Kurzum.. Das Rad komplett zerlegt und der Rahmen ist nun auf dem Weg zu Cube für ein "Gutachten"...? Das Thema werde ich so auf keinen Fall auf mir sitzen lassen. Was für eine Frechheit...

Wieviele User sind jetzt genau betroffen? Können wir mal durchzählen?

@XhannedgeX - 2013 SHPC 29
@andi. - 2013 SHPC 29
@maschbaer - 2013 SHPC 29
@steffenbecki - 2013
@daproblem
@blackslide
@Donnerbolzen
@V10pinner - 2013 SHPC 650b
@BiBaBergler - 06/2013, 29 SHPC Race


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Februar 2015)

nehmen wir an, der dampfer hätte auf der fahrt nen defekt bekommen, was nun ? )


----------



## Stollenroller (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade diesen Rückruf auf der Cube Homepage gesehen: http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/rueckrufe/sting-super-hpc-2010/ 

Ist zwar ein anderes Rad, aber vielleicht kann man Cube ja darauf hinweisen, dass sie schon ja Erfahrung mit reißenden Kettenstreben haben ;-)

LG
Christoph


----------



## V10pinner (10. Februar 2015)

Mich könnt ihr auch dazuzählen ! ( 650b Rahmen )

Können wir uns organisieren und EINEN Brief schreiben oder EIN Gutachten machen lassen ?


----------



## Soldi (10. Februar 2015)

V10pinner schrieb:


> Mich könnt ihr auch dazuzählen ! ( 650b Rahmen )
> 
> Können wir uns organisieren und EINEN Brief schreiben oder EIN Gutachten machen lassen ?


Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. Schade, dass Cube hier nicht kulanter ist!


----------



## maschbaer (11. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> So mal wieder etwas Neues von meinem gerissenen Rahmen. War beim Cube Händler vor Ort. Habe den Rahmen vorher gereinigt und einige Teile demontiert zur Winterpflege. Der Riss wurde dann im Laden fotografiert und dabei musste ich auch noch feststellen, dass ebenfalls der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr angeschlagen war. Die Querstrebe am Hinterbau besaß schon eine fühlbare Einkerbung/Vertiefung. Dies wurde dann gleich mit dokumentiert und an den Cube Support gesendet.
> 
> Ein paar Tage später kam Rückmeldung vom Händler zur Antwort von Cube. Achtung, festhalten! _".. Sie sind den Dämpfer wahrscheinlich mit zu wenig Druck gefahren. Deshalb konnte der Rahmen durchschlagen, bzw. der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr schlagen (!!!). Dabei ist dann womöglich auch die Sitzstrebe gerissen...." _Sie sehen deshalb von einer Garantieabwicklung ab!
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,
Gute Idee. Am besten wir sammeln noch welches Baujahr die Bikes waren welche einen Defekt am Rahmen haben. Mein war ein 2013 SHPC.


----------



## andi. (11. Februar 2015)

Habe es mal eingefügt. 29 oder 650b bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (11. Februar 2015)

mich wundert es das es bei mir noch nicht ist, denn ich bin Systemgewicht
Gebäck hab ich nie mit; ausser des magische Popotascherl

bitte gebt neben Baujahr und Format und Rahmengrösse auch das Kaufdatum an

das was im Frühjahr im Laden steht ist nicht das was es im Herbst ist

meins 22" SHPC 29 0413 bisher kein Problem gesichtet


----------



## daproblem (11. Februar 2015)

@Horaff
Der Tune ist M/L3. Wiege mit Ausrüstung 80-85kg.
Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv, allerdings konnte ich ihn noch nicht ernsthaft testen. 
Im März fahre ich damit nach Latsch, dann kann ich das besser beurteilen.

@andi.
Mein Händler meinte damals bei der Reklamation,
das die kaputten Streben (Risse) schon öfters vorgekommen sind und Cube bisher immer kulant reagiert hat.
Daher verwundert mich das. Allerdings wurde in meinem Fall, die defekte Strebe (keine Fotos) direkt zu Cube geschickt.

Infos zum Rahmen:
2013er SHPC Race 650B


----------



## Horaff (11. Februar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> @Horaff
> Der Tune ist M/L3. Wiege mit Ausrüstung 80-85kg.
> Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv, allerdings konnte ich ihn noch nicht ernsthaft testen.
> Im März fahre ich damit nach Latsch, dann kann ich das besser beurteilen.
> ...



...wo hast du den Monarch mit diesem Tune bekommen?


----------



## daproblem (11. Februar 2015)

eBay Kleinanzeigen.
War aus einem Focus SAM 3.0 Factory.
RockShox Monarch RT HV, 216/63!


----------



## Vincy (11. Februar 2015)

Nico Lau beim Saisonstart in Andes Pacifico (Chile)


----------



## LanceDD (11. Februar 2015)

Wow krass! Da geht die Saison schon wieder los...


----------



## Willi777 (11. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Sie sind den Dämpfer *wahrscheinlich* mit zu wenig Druck gefahren


 
Schon diese Wortwahl bricht denen das Genick. Damit geben sie selbst zu, dass es nur eine unbewiesene (und unbeweisbare) Vermutung ist. Und derzufolge abzulehnen ist ein Witz

Ich würde antworten:

" ...Im Gegensatz zu Ihrer "wahrscheinlichen" _*Annahme*_, der Dämpferdruck sei zu niedrig gewesen, kann ich Ihnen schriftlich versichern, dass dieser ausreichend hoch war. Demzufolge ....usw.....Im übrigen finde ich Ihre Ablehnung der Garantieabwicklung aufgrund einer bloßen Vermutung äußerst befremdlich..."


----------



## andi. (11. Februar 2015)

Hier muss ich kurz klarstellen, das die Formulierung von mir stammt und nur das grob wiedergibt was der Händler mir telefonisch mitgeteilt hat. Es handelt sich nicht um eine schriftliche Aussage von Cube.


----------



## Willi777 (11. Februar 2015)

Ach so.  Dennoch muss es ja eine Vermutung sein, die waren ja nicht dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V10pinner (11. Februar 2015)

Bei mir vermutet Cube einen "Setupfehler", was ja auch nur Luftdruck bedeuten kann beim originalen Dämpfer...


----------



## maschbaer (11. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Habe es mal eingefügt. 29 oder 650b bei dir?



Ich hab ein 29er


----------



## auon (11. Februar 2015)

hallo jungs

da war oben die Frage wieviel Luft man in einen Monarch macht / Tune

die Tage wo ich meinen xx eingestellt habe vergess ich nicht, so einen Muskelkater vom Pumpen hatte ich noch nie

in den xx gehÖren doch laut Leitung 500 psi, klar probiert man es besser.....

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Kauf dir 2 Adapter und eine Gute Dämpferpumpe , es bewegt sich zw. 150 und 300 psi
in der untern Luftkammer,

das ist die die Explodiert )


----------



## maschbaer (12. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> So mal wieder etwas Neues von meinem gerissenen Rahmen. War beim Cube Händler vor Ort. Habe den Rahmen vorher gereinigt und einige Teile demontiert zur Winterpflege. Der Riss wurde dann im Laden fotografiert und dabei musste ich auch noch feststellen, dass ebenfalls der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr angeschlagen war. Die Querstrebe am Hinterbau besaß schon eine fühlbare Einkerbung/Vertiefung. Dies wurde dann gleich mit dokumentiert und an den Cube Support gesendet.
> 
> Ein paar Tage später kam Rückmeldung vom Händler zur Antwort von Cube. Achtung, festhalten! _.. Sie sind den Dämpfer wahrscheinlich mit zu wenig Druck gefahren. Deshalb konnte der Rahmen durchschlagen, bzw. der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr schlagen (!!!). Dabei ist dann womöglich auch die Sitzstrebe gerissen.... _Etwa die Aussage von Händler. Sie sehen deshalb von einer Garantieabwicklung ab!
> 
> ...



Allen Anschein nach sind nur 2013 Rahmen betroffen.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Februar 2015)

so angeblich ist mein rad schon fertig. ging ja dann schnell. 4 tage


----------



## andi. (12. Februar 2015)

Wie war das bei dir? Rahmen eingeschickt oder nur die Strebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (12. Februar 2015)

ne nix von beidem. mein radhändler hat fotos zu cube geschickt. er kennt da wohl paar leute. cube hat denn die strebe zum händler geschickt. is ubrigens auch ein 2013 rahmen. 
so lange das innerhalb von 4 tagen ersetzt wird kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## BiBaBergler (12. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> So mal wieder etwas Neues von meinem gerissenen Rahmen. War beim Cube Händler vor Ort. Habe den Rahmen vorher gereinigt und einige Teile demontiert zur Winterpflege. Der Riss wurde dann im Laden fotografiert und dabei musste ich auch noch feststellen, dass ebenfalls der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr angeschlagen war. Die Querstrebe am Hinterbau besaß schon eine fühlbare Einkerbung/Vertiefung. Dies wurde dann gleich mit dokumentiert und an den Cube Support gesendet.
> 
> Ein paar Tage später kam Rückmeldung vom Händler zur Antwort von Cube. Achtung, festhalten! _.. Sie sind den Dämpfer wahrscheinlich mit zu wenig Druck gefahren. Deshalb konnte der Rahmen durchschlagen, bzw. der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr schlagen (!!!). Dabei ist dann womöglich auch die Sitzstrebe gerissen.... _Etwa die Aussage von Händler. Sie sehen deshalb von einer Garantieabwicklung ab!
> 
> ...




Mit der gerissenen Kettenstrebe bin ich auch dabei ... Kaufdatum 06/2013, SHPC 29 Race


----------



## maschbaer (13. Februar 2015)

Heute kam mein Austauschrahmen: Die Aufschrift auf dem Versandkarton spricht für sich


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Februar 2015)

kommt jemand aus dem bereich rheinland-pfalz ( mannheim....karlsruhe) und kann mir ejne werkstatt empfehlen, die rock shox wartet ?


----------



## Holzmtb (13. Februar 2015)

Ist nicht ganz Karlsruhe/ Mannheim, aber die Dämpferklinik in Tübingen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen (wenn auch nur mit Fox).
Einfach mal anschauen: www.daempferklinik.de
Da kannst du es auch hinschicken.

Viel Erfolg
Holzmtb


----------



## Capic Biker (15. Februar 2015)

Hi Jungs,
eine frage an die Leute, welches das cube stereo super hpc 160 sl 650b von 2013 haben.
Welche Kassette ist da Serien mäßig verbaut ? PG1070 X9 oder PG1080 X0
An meinem ist eine PG1070 drauf, ist mir aufgefallen weil ich eine neue Kassette brauche und da war ich etwas verwundert.

Velleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen der das sicher weis.
Im Internet konnte ich nichts mehr finden.

Gruß David


----------



## peter-dd (15. Februar 2015)

Hey, fahre seit kurzem nun auch ein Stereo - jedoch hpa 160. Vorher hatte ich ein 130er AMS Modeljahr 2013. Bei dem war auch irgendwann die Kettenstrebe gerissen und laut AMS-Forum war ich mehr als nur KEINE Ausnahme.  Jedoch war ein Austausch der Strebe kein Problem und innerhalb von 2 Wochen erledigt.


----------



## andi. (18. Februar 2015)

@maschbaer schön zu sehen was für eine. Rahmen hast du bekommen? Ich werde morgen mal beim Händler Fragen wie bei mir der Stand ist.


----------



## auon (18. Februar 2015)

machts mich nur nicht neidig mit eure Rahmen, sonst geh ich sofort mit wenig Luft ein bischen einDroppen ins Flache


----------



## Vincy (18. Februar 2015)

*CUBE Action Team Stereo 2015*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-action-team-mechanic-talks-about-new-team-bike-2015.html
http://www.cube.eu/en/cubeworld/news/detail/article/cube-action-team-stereo-2015-1/

Carbon Rahmen mit new C68 Technology
Shimano XTR Di2 11-fach
Fox Federelemente Modell 2016
DT Swiss Spline One EX1501 mit QR20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (19. Februar 2015)

na supa, danke

habe günstiges Einkaufsfahrrad zu vergeben


----------



## maschbaer (19. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> @maschbaer schön zu sehen was für eine. Rahmen hast du bekommen? Ich werde morgen mal beim Händler Fragen wie bei mir der Stand ist.



Hallo andi.,

ich habe einen Rahmen in black'n'flashred 2014 (Cube hat anscheinend keine 2013er mehr) bekommen. Ich hatte vorher ein carbon'n'green 2013.

Demnächst steht das Bike nach Umbau aller Komponenten durch die Fachwerkstatt meines Vertrauens zum Verkauf.

Gruß
Masch

P.s. Ich bin ins Speci Lager auf ein Enduro Comp 2014 gewechselt.


----------



## andi. (19. Februar 2015)

Ok alles klar. Bin auch schon am überlegen was als nächstes kommt...


----------



## verdeboreale (24. Februar 2015)

N guten Abend!

Eigentlich eine Frage, die auch im Laufräder-Thread gut aufgehoben wäre. Andererseits gibt`s hier im Fred bestimmt auch einschlägige Erfahrungen:

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichteren Laufradsatz für mein Stereo. Der Sun Ringle wiegt ca. 2,2 kg, was nicht wirklich leicht ist. Mir schweben ca. 600g leichtere Laufräder bei etwa gleichem Einsatz von Euronen vor. Einsatzzweck: hauptsächlich XC und Touren, ab und an ein paar Trails. Fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 80kg. Was habt Ihr so drauf auf Euren Stereos?

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## deathmetal (24. Februar 2015)

Habe für nächste Saison nen Satz mit Tune King/Kong und Ryde Enduro Felge. 
Liegt bei ca. 1550g. Fahre mit m Stereo hauptsächlich Touren mot Fokus Trail und ab und an auch mal ein Endurorennen... 

Da ich den Satz noch nicht gefahren bin, kann ich allerdings keine direkten Erfahrungen damit erzählen. Den gleichen Satz, als 29" und mit xc Felge fahre ich am race ht und damit fahre ich bisher eine Saison ohne große Probleme auch auf sehr fordernden Trails. Daher glaube ich, diese Kombi am Stereo wird sich ebenso behaupten


----------



## verdeboreale (24. Februar 2015)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Habe für nächste Saison nen Satz mit Tune King/Kong und Ryde Enduro Felge.
> Liegt bei ca. 1550g. Fahre mit m Stereo hauptsächlich Touren mot Fokus Trail und ab und an auch mal ein Endurorennen...
> 
> Da ich den Satz noch nicht gefahren bin, kann ich allerdings keine direkten Erfahrungen damit erzählen. Den gleichen Satz, als 29" und mit xc Felge fahre ich am race ht und damit fahre ich bisher eine Saison ohne große Probleme auch auf sehr fordernden Trails. Daher glaube ich, diese Kombi am Stereo wird sich ebenso behaupten



gibts die irgendwo "fertig" zu kaufen. oder muss man die zusammenstellen?


----------



## andi. (25. Februar 2015)

DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One. Empfehlung! Haben jetzt gut ein Jahr gehalten und stehen nach Zentrieren durch Händler immer noch top da wie am ersten Tag. Preis/Leistung ist mehr als angemessen. Einsatz: Trail / AM.


----------



## deathmetal (25. Februar 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> gibts die irgendwo "fertig" zu kaufen. oder muss man die zusammenstellen?



ja, hab ich von r2: http://r2-bike.com/Laufradsatz-275-650B-tune-King-Kong-Ryde-Trace-Enduro-1555g
bieten gute qialität beim laufradbau wie ich finde


----------



## verdeboreale (25. Februar 2015)

@ andi und deathmetal: genau so in dieser Klasse habe ich mir vorgestellt. Danke für den Einstieg. Werde mich mal ein bisschen durchlesen. Die erhältlichen Kombinationen erschlagen einen ja, wenn man keine grobe Richtung hat.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (26. Februar 2015)

Ich bin raus Leute  Das sollte jetzt halten!


----------



## Joerg1978 (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo Stereo-Fahrer,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Montageständer - ich weiß, gehört nicht so richtig hier her, aber vielleicht habt ihr einen Tip für einen Ständer der sauber das Carbon-Oberrohr umschließt? Sattelstütze will ich demnächst ne verstellbare nachrüsten, daher fällt der Klemmpunkt auch aus. Vorschläge?

Mir würde der hier gefallen:







Preis-Leistung ist gut, nur ist die Klemme für's Oberrohr groß genug??

Alle Tips im bis 130,-€-Bereich sind willkommen!

EDIT: weniger anzügliches Bild gefunden


----------



## auon (26. Februar 2015)

welchen Ständer


----------



## maschbaer (26. Februar 2015)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Stereo-Fahrer,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Montageständer - ich weiß, gehört nicht so richtig hier her, aber vielleicht habt ihr einen Tip für einen Ständer der sauber das Carbon-Oberrohr umschließt? Sattelstütze will ich demnächst ne verstellbare nachrüsten, daher fällt der Klemmpunkt auch aus. Vorschläge?
> 
> ...



Mann klemmt ein Bike (vor allem Carbon) immer an der Sattelstütze egal ob versenkbar oder nicht!!!


----------



## maschbaer (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Cube Stereo 29er Gemeinde,

nach anderthalb Jahren verabschiede ich mich von euch und wechsle in ein anderes Lager. Der Abschied fällt mir schwer, da die Mitglieder in diesem Forum immer sehr hilfsbereit waren und einem mit guten Ideen zur Seite standen. Ich hoffe ich konnte auch zu dem ein oder anderen Thema auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag leisten.

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit euren Stereo 29ern,  welches sicherlich eines der besten 29er Bikes der letzten 2 Jahre war und ist.

Falls jemand von euch Interesse hat mein neu aufgebautes Stereo mit brand neuem 2014 Rahmen zu übernehmen, sollte mal hier rein schauen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/551697-cube-stereo-super-hpc-140-sl-29-2014

Gruß
Masch


----------



## LanceDD (26. Februar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Ich bin raus Leute  Das sollte jetzt halten!


Na dann mal los und viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Aber ne versenkbare Stütze kommt schon noch dran, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg1978 (26. Februar 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Mann klemmt ein Bike (vor allem Carbon) immer an der Sattelstütze egal ob versenkbar oder nicht!!!



Hm, warum liest man dann überall "nicht am Tauchrohr klemmen"? Sanft am Oberrohr geht auch nicht?


----------



## andi. (27. Februar 2015)

Na klar @LanceDD. Ist nur übergangsweise.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2015)

braucht  mal kurz eure hilfe...

welche achse ist denn hinten am stereo verbaut ? 2013 model.... x 12, 135 mm ??


----------



## twentysixrules (4. März 2015)

Tach steffenbecki,

Ausfallende Syntace X12 x 142mm, habe gerade meinen LRS getauscht, das passt.


----------



## oggomat (6. März 2015)

Hallo ich habe die Möglichkeit recht günstig an ein Stereo 160 shpc von 2014 zu kommen. Bin mir nach überfliegen des Threads aber nicht so sicher zwecks der Haltbarkeit.
Wie genau sind da die Erfahrungen?
Wiege ca. 100 kg fahrfertig und bin eher im Enduro/ Freeridebereich unterwegs.
Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Grins3katze (6. März 2015)

@oggomat leichtes Enduro ja... Freeride NEIN dafür ist das bike viel zu leicht....


----------



## oggomat (6. März 2015)

Also kleinere Sprünge und Verblocktes Gelände macht es schon mit, ohne an der oft genannten Kettenstrebe zu reißen?
Das Bike müsste bei mir schon min 2-3 Jahre halten wegen kronischem Geldmangel.
Alternative wäre ein Rocky Mountain altitude 750 Msl


----------



## steffenbecki (6. März 2015)

leute auch andere hersteller haben probleme. lest doch mal die langzeittests durch. freund von mir hat ein alutech. ne fanes. da is bei nem minisprung dieuntere strebe abgerissen an der schweisnaht.....
radon slide 160 in der aktuellen bike........ lager unterdiminsoniert
so im grunde is das bike in ordnung. finde ich zumindest...... nicht u sonst gewinnt es ja ib allen kategorien. egal ob 27,5, 29, 120mm, 140mm, 160 mm.


----------



## oggomat (6. März 2015)

Gut aber bei den Tests der Fachzeitschrift wird das Bike max. vielleicht ne Woche rangenommen. Das sagt absolut nichts über die Haltbarkeit aus. 
Deswegen wollte ich hier nach persönlichen Erfahrungen fragen.
Wenn es dann passiert, bin ich ja kein Erstbesitzer und darf wahrscheinlich selber zahlen


----------



## steffenbecki (6. März 2015)

ja stimmt leider.... bei mir war jetzt die strebe kaputt. gerissen.... ansonsten bis jetzt alles gut, bis auf das foxfahrwerk. das is aber raus geflogen.

carbon is halt empfindlicher was stürze usw betrifft. ich glaube alle hersteller haben probleme mit qualitat und dauerhaltbarkeit.... eigentlich schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (6. März 2015)

@oggomat
schon zu BMX Zeiten und das ist über 30 Jahre her haben sich  die Teile im Wochentakt zerlegt, damals waren die Händler schon verzweifelt ;

ich hab als trockener 97kg und fahr ein 2013er shpc 22" am Systemgewicht im Voralpengelände umher, ich lass es mittlerweile gerne über das Wurzelwerk und kleinere Verblockungen drüberrauschen, das kann es gut seit dem die 2013 Gabel auf eine 2014er überarbeitet worden ist, den Sun ringle Laufradsatz hab ich nach dem ersten Nabenbruch als Zweitlaufradsatz, der Dämpfer war für 70 kg getunt, haben sie mir umgetunt, fahr aber einen Monarch xx, beim letzten Service Tretlager getauscht, Bowden neu (jetzt ist die Schaltung leichtgängiger aber nicht mehr so exakt), Kette getauscht, vorne natürlich eine 200er (hab die Magura Storm, die kleine war recht schnell blau)

ich schau immer ob da auf der Strebe was ist, ist aber nix, vielleicht habens ja beim XL auch eine Lage vom Carbon mehr genommen, das Gewicht vom XL steht ja in keinem Bericht, Pump and Jump gibt's leider bei mir in der Nähe nicht, das was da bei mir in der Nähe angelegt ist ist für 115kg Abtrieb (friss Baum ist nix mehr für meinem Alter) nix,

ein Radl hab ich gehabt wo nix hin geworden ist , das war aber so Ar... zu fahren
Garantie hast auch wennst 2.Besitzer bist, wennst a Rechnung hast und du den Shop kennst ist noch besser

;o)


----------



## andi. (6. März 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @oggomat leichtes Enduro ja... Freeride NEIN dafür ist das bike viel zu leicht....



Seh ich genauso! Der Rahmen wird von Cube auch eher als All Mountain / Trail ausgewiesen, um mal noch ein paar mehr Kategorien zu nennen ^^


----------



## oggomat (7. März 2015)

Danke für die Antworten! Tendiere jetz doch eher zum Alti mit Alu Hinterbau.
Nur zum Vergleich wegen Einsatzzweck, ich fahre zur Zeit ein Gt Sensor 2013, 120 mm Federweg. Ist als Xc ausgeschrieben und hat nen wirklich sehr filigranen Alu Hinterbau, trotzdem hält es 1 m Drops, Wurzelteppichen etc stand.
Deshalb dachte ich das ein Stereo dies auch auf Dauer locker bewältigen würde.


----------



## maded (7. März 2015)

@andi. [email protected] wieso habt ihr denn eure stereos verkauft,womit wart ihr nicht zufrieden?
habe meinen, neu, in dezember 2014 für 3000 Euronen gekauft und bin wirklich begeistert.Die Sattelstütze ist nur übergangsweise da die rock shox sich zum 3. mal in die Werkstatt aufhält ( diese arbeitseinstellung ).Die hans dampf-reifen machen mir auf Asphalt ein bisschen zu schaffen, krallen sich wirklich rein.Was würdet ihr mir denn für einen reifen empfehlen um trotzdem in gelände nicht überall abzuschmieren?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## twentysixrules (7. März 2015)

Hallo maded,

Jaja...da muss ich dich auf den Reifenfred verweisen....aber das Stereo ist ja nicht für Asphalt gemacht . Ich fahre Seite einer Saison eine überragende Kombi von Maxxis. VR Highroller II in der 3C Mischung und am HR den Minion DHR II, nichts für Asphalt aber da wo du dein neues Greät brauchst einfach überragend.


----------



## andi. (7. März 2015)

@maded ich war eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Stereo. Wendig, leichtfüßig für Touren und Trails. Nach dem der Rahmen bei mir dann gerissen war wollte ich aber lieber etwas robusteres, zuverlässigeres. Deshalb wird der neue Austauschrahmen jetzt verkauft.


----------



## maschbaer (7. März 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> @maded ich war eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Stereo. Wendig, leichtfüßig für Touren und Trails. Nach dem der Rahmen bei mir dann gerissen war wollte ich aber lieber etwas robusteres, zuverlässigeres. Deshalb wird der neue Austauschrahmen jetzt verkauft.



Dito,
Musste den Rahmen 3mal reklamieren

 Hinterradbremsaufnahme schief
Kettenstrebe angerissen
Neues Tretlager konnte nicht mehr eingepresst werden da sich die Aufnahme geweitet hat.

Cube war sehr kulant und hat schließlich den Rahnen durch 2014 modell ersetzt.

Das Rad steht jetzt zum Verkauf siehe Bikemarkt.

Mit dem Bike war ich immer zufrieden. Die Fahreigenschaften sind top. Bezüglich der Reifen bin ich von den Trail King wieder zurück auf die Hans Dampf gewechselt. Bin mit dem bis dato überall durchgekommen.

In der aktuellen Bike wird das Bike immer nich als Referenz in dieser Klasse geführt. Ein Bike vor der sich die Konkurrenz fürchtet.

Ich kann es ohne Einschränkungen weiterempfehlen.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## schneller Emil (12. März 2015)

eeeendlich die upgrades bestellt!
kanns kaum mehr erwarten!

1. Vorsprung corset air sleeve
2. Marzocchi 350 NCR


----------



## Stollenroller (12. März 2015)

Bei der Gabel juckt es mich auch schon in den Fingern. Hoffe auf einen Erfahrungsbericht von dir!
VG
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (13. März 2015)

Hab' le. Woche in Finale Ligure mein  29' er Sl die EWS Stage 5,  Madonna della Guardia Trails runtergeklopft:





Im Rollercoaster waren die Kräften in den Kompressionen so hoch, dass es mir in der Kompression 2x den Lenker verrissen hat und ich fast gestürzt wäre.





Gerissen oder kaputtgegangen ist auf den als materialmordend geltenden Trails in Finale gar nix, die tubeless gefahrenen Hans Dampf ließen sich plattenfrei durch's Geröll pflügen.
Das Stereo war gut auf den Trails, allerdings hat es im Rollercoaster schon immer lang gedauert bis es um den U-turn rum war.
Dafür ist das Stereo vielseitiger als die Bikes der meisten Finaleenduristen und wir brauchten  kein Shuttle sondern sind alles selbst hochgekurbelt.


----------



## grosser (15. März 2015)

Hallo,
nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren muss ich die Lager am Sitzrohr/Umlenkwippe  an meinem Stereo 29  wechseln.

Sie laufen sehr rau und hakelig!
Die anderen Lager laufen dank Fettpackung noch bestens. Hatte nur diese Lager nicht mit Fett vollgepfropft.
Hat schon jemand die Lager am Sitzrohr/Umlenkwippe gewechselt?
Geht es einfach bzw. gibt es was zu beachten?
Danke schon mal


----------



## schneller Emil (22. März 2015)

Hab mich endlich für die neue 350 NCR entschieden - ersetzt eine 34 Talas 160mm aus 2013 mit 2014er CTD Umbau.

Vor 2 Tagen eingebaut und gestern erste Probefahrt. Muss natürlich noch ein bisschen besser eingestellt werden.

Im Vergleich besseres ansprechen/ geringeres losbrechmoment, steht etwas höher im federweg, bessere Dämpfung.
Nach einer langen Abfahrt (20min) mit vielen kleinen und mittleren Schlägen deutlich weniger Arm-Pump. Gabel liegt relativ satt.
Hatte aber das Gefühl, etwas aktiver fahren zu müssen, die braucht etwas mehr Druck und Kontrolle.
Wirklich größere Sprünge und Drops waren noch nicht dabei, federweg bisher noch nicht komplett ausgenutzt, da kann ich noch kein Feedback geben.
Design find ich gut. haptik ebenso. Knöpfe rasten eher fein, aber doch spürbar. Kein Plastik, alles Metall.
Steckachse funktioniert tadellos und einfach.


Gewicht der Gabel ist höher als angegeben: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-11004/marzocchi-federgabel-350-ncr
(Ungekürzt und ohne Fernbedienung, mit steckachse)







Ich wiege fahrbereit ca 68-70kg. Gabel bei ca. 65psi, 8 Klicks druckstufe von komplett offen, zugstufe weis ich nicht mehr.

Insgesamt vorerst deutliche Verbesserung/gelungenes Upgrade, behebt genau die Probleme, die ich mit der fox hatte. Langfristig wird sichs erst zeigen.

Ps: wollte keine Pike: hat jeder, keine langzeiterfahrung mit der bladder, im Pike tread doch immer sehr viele Probleme beschrieben ( wobei sich das im Verhältnis zu der Anzahl der gefahrenen Gabel wohl wieder relativiert!)

So, ich hoffe gedient zu haben und würd mich über andere Erfahrungen und vor allem die Angabe eures Setup freuen!

Grüße Emil


----------



## Stollenroller (22. März 2015)

Klasse - danke für den Bericht!


----------



## schneller Emil (26. März 2015)

Ist ja Tote Hose hier.....


----------



## Nischu (26. März 2015)

sieht top aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (28. März 2015)

habt ihr auch so ein Radio am Lenker


----------



## Willi777 (29. März 2015)

Wer kann mir freundlicherweise Erfahrungen zum dämpferwechsel von Fox auf RS bei hohem Fahrergewicht mitteilen?

Danke vorab


----------



## tsaphiel (1. April 2015)

Servus Leute.

Bin neu hier und schreibe, weil ich kurz davor stehe, mir ein Cube Stereo 650 aus 2013 zu kaufen (vom Händler). Ich fahr seit 2011 ein 26er LTD Race Hardtail und wollte jetzt auf Fully umsteigen, um die gefühlte Sicherheit bei Abfahrten zu erhöhen. Das HT is schon recht "nervös". Mit nem 29er HT bin ich nicht so klar gekommen, da hat mir dann die Wendigkeit gefehlt.
Die 27,5er Fullys die ich bislang Probe gefahren bin, haben mir schon sehr zugesagt. Der Kompromiss eben. Immer noch agil, aber schon deutlich ruhiger.

Das Stereo in der HPC Race Variante hat schon Mega-Spaß gemacht, wobei ich bei der kurzen Probefahrt abseits der Hausrunde und ohne direkten Vergleich natürlich schlecht sagen kann, ob ich damit vergleichbar schnell den Berg hoch komme.

Viele loben ja die Kletterfreudigkeit von dem Stereo. Gilt das absolut oder relativ? Sprich: "klettert wirklich gut", oder "klettert für ein Bike mit dem Federweg vergleichsweise gut". Dass ich Abstriche zu nem Race-Hardtail machen werden muss ist mir klar. Wirklich steil konnte ich bei der Probefahrt nicht testen.

Ich such halt wie gesagt was schnelles. Wir fahren derzeit hauptsächlich Touren um ca 40 km und 1.000 hm durch Wald und Feld hier in Spessart und Odenwald. Sprich: Für mich ist bergauf genau so wichtig wie bergab und Ambitionen auf nen Alpencross oder Stunden im Bikepark hab ich eigentlich nicht.
Eigentlich schreit das ja nach nem Touren/Marathon/CC Fully und das Stereo ist dafür eigentlich etwas überdimensioniert, aber insgesamt halt super ausgestattet und im Vergleich zu nem anderen 130er All Mountain sogar leichter. Außerdem eben mit dem Potential auf mehr, bzw. genug Reserven, um mal nen Fahrfehler und damit verbundenen außerplanmäßigen Sprung auszugleichen. Laut Daten isses genau so schwer wie mein Hardtail jetzt.

Alternativen wären ein AMS 130, zwar günstiger, aber auch dünner ausgestattet und sogar schwerer. Das würde ich außerdem noch etwas aufrüsten wollen und wäre dann preislich nicht mehr so weit weg.

bzw. Scott Spark(750/740), was mir duch den Remote am Lenker für Gabel UND Dämpfer sehr gefällt. Probefahrt steht am Wochenende an.

Jetzt les ich hier von Strebenrissen und allem möglichen. Muss ich damit rechnen? Fahrergewicht ohne Klamotten sind trainiert 75 kg, momentan bin ich drunter. Einsatzbereich wie gesagt eher schonend. Also deutlich innerhalb der Cube Specs. Aber irgendwie hab ich da nen Scheißemagnet in der Tasche. Am LTD war ständig mit der Formula Bremse irgendwas und den Freilauf am Sun Ringle hab ich mir auch gefreckt.


Kaufen?
bzw. was spricht dagegen, außer dass es etwas dekadent ist so ne Waffe so zu unterfordern...


----------



## Lusio (1. April 2015)

*tsaphiel   *
Hallo ich fahre das 2013 SL und wiege 78 kg also gleiche Gewichtsklasse. Ich habe mit dem Rahmen bisher noch keine probleme, du mußt die hier behandelten Fälle in Relation zu den verkauften Rädern sehen da ist das in Ordnung.

Ich hatte vorher das alte Stereo, im vergleich dazu kannst du bergab deutlich schneller fahren und fühlst dich noch sicherer. Bergauf ist es gefühlt minimal langsamer als mein Hardtail klettert aber gut, ich senke die Gabel nur bei langen Anstiegen ab. Du kannst da aber über die Reifenwahl noch einiges verbessern, wobei der Hans Dampf einen guten Kompromiss darstellt. Derzeit fahre ich Mxxis die rollen deutlich schlechter.

Mehr Probleme machen die Fox Teile, versuche für die Gabel eine 2014/2015ér Kartusche vom Händler zu bekommen mit der 2013ér bin ich nicht zufrieden.*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/tsaphiel.339022/*


----------



## loretto6 (1. April 2015)

@lusio:Ich hab meine Talas vor kurzem mit dem Hinweis auf das starke Einsacken an Stufen zu Fox geschickt. Kam in weniger als einer Woche mit neuer FIT-Kartusche zurück. Fox gibt sich gerade sehr viel Mühe mit dem Service. Frag doch einfach mal feundlich an.


----------



## maschbaer (1. April 2015)

tsaphiel schrieb:


> Servus Leute.
> 
> Bin neu hier und schreibe, weil ich kurz davor stehe, mir ein Cube Stereo 650 aus 2013 zu kaufen (vom Händler). Ich fahr seit 2011 ein 26er LTD Race Hardtail und wollte jetzt auf Fully umsteigen, um die gefühlte Sicherheit bei Abfahrten zu erhöhen. Das HT is schon recht "nervös". Mit nem 29er HT bin ich nicht so klar gekommen, da hat mir dann die Wendigkeit gefehlt.
> Die 27,5er Fullys die ich bislang Probe gefahren bin, haben mir schon sehr zugesagt. Der Kompromiss eben. Immer noch agil, aber schon deutlich ruhiger.
> ...



Hallo tsaphiel,

ich würde vorsichtig sein mit den 2013er Rahmen. Einige von uns hatten bei den 2013er Rahmen (sowohl 29er als auch 27,5) einen Anriss an der Kettenstrebe.
Weiterhin würde ich dir, wenn du nicht nur die gefühlte sondern auch die tatsächliche Sicherheit verbessern möchtest, zu einem 29er raten. Klettern tut das 29er auch besser da die Kettenstrebe länger ist (20mm) und die Räder besser über Hindernisse rollen. Um schnell bergab zu heißen ist das Stereo 29er die absolute Waffe und wird heute noch als Referenzbike genannt an dem sich die Konkurrenz messen muss.

Falls du also doch ein solches Cube Stereo SHPC 140 29er suchst vielleicht wäre dieses was für dich:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/551697-cube-stereo-super-hpc-140-sl-29-2014

Gruß
Masch


----------



## schneller Emil (1. April 2015)

Wenn der Preis stimmt, dann kaufen. Wenn die strebe reißt, dann eben einschicken.
Ich würde es jetzt nicht als " die Waffe" bezeichnen, dafür sind die federelemente zu mau (2013).
Für deinen Einsatzbereich zwar überdimensioniert, aber sicher nicht zu schwer. Geht gut bergauf!
Was will der Händler?


----------



## Al_Borland (1. April 2015)

maschbaer schrieb:


> ...Falls du also doch ein solches Cube Stereo SHPC 140 29er suchst vielleicht wäre dieses was für dich:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/551697-cube-stereo-super-hpc-140-sl-29-2014
> 
> Gruß
> Masch


nice try, buddy.


----------



## brösmeli (2. April 2015)

@tsaphiel

Wenn dir der uphill so wichtig ist: ein 120er stereo. Und sicher kein hansdampf sondern rocketron oder xking.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. April 2015)

@tsaphiel Du bist doch das 160er Stereo nun schon Probe gefahren (wenn auch nicht wirklich im angedachten Gelände). Wenn dein Gefühl auf dieser Probefahrt nun nicht komplett daneben war, dann kannst du mit der Fuhre nicht so falsch liegen. Das Rad muss zu allererst zu deiner Statur passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsaphiel (2. April 2015)

Erstmal Danke euch allen für die Hinweise soweit.
Im Einzelnen:

@Lusio
Danke für die konstruktiven Hinweise.
Die aktuellen Fox Gabeln, bspw. am Scott Spark, was auch in der engeren Wahl ist, sind ja auch nochmal irgendwie anders beschichtet.
Ma schauen, wenns soweit ist, was dann noch geht. Der Bikepreis alleine reitzt schon das Budget aus, wo eigentlich noch ne Reverb drin sein sollte...

@maschbaer
Danke für das Angebot.
Wenn Carbon, dann neu vom Händler, wegen Reklas. Außerdem hab ich mich jetzt auf 27,5 eingeschossen.

@schneller Emil
mal anders herum, was wäre denn ein Angebot, was ich nicht ablehnen sollte.

@brösmeli
Siehe @maschbaer
Mein Händler hat das und nur genau das Bike da stehen.


@Al Borlad
Hat sich schon gut angefühlt. Hat mir on 18 Zoll bei meinen 178cm und 84 cm Schrittlänge.
Jedenfalls nicht so, dass alles schaukelt.


----------



## schneller Emil (2. April 2015)

Welches model?


----------



## tsaphiel (2. April 2015)

Super HPC Race 160 in 650B aus 2013


----------



## daproblem (2. April 2015)

Ich fahre das 2013er Race.
Folgende Punkte sind IMO erwähnenswert:

- die verbaute SLX-Kassette frisst sich ggf. in den Freilauf, wechsel auf XT-Kassette ratsam
- die verbauten Formula RX Bremsen sind bescheiden, bei artgerechter Nutzung muss sie sehr häufig entlüftet werden
- das verbaute Tretlager ist anfällig, war relativ schnell durch, die XTR-Version ist gedichtet und macht einen besseren Eindruck
- die 34er Fox Talas Evolution ist OK, aber kein Vergleich zu einer Pike /36er Fox, Upgrade des Innenleben auf 2014/2015 ratsam oder gleich Pike/36
- die Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite hatte bei mir einen Riss, wurde anstandslos von Cube getauscht

Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Race, allerdings sind mittlerweile die meisten Serienteile ausgetauscht


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2015)

Hast da das Weiss entfernt oder überlackiert?


----------



## daproblem (3. April 2015)

Wurde mit Autofolie (schwarz glänzend) überklebt, kann rückstandslos entfernt werden.
Ich mache die Tage mal Detail-Aufnahmen...


----------



## auon (4. April 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir freundlicherweise Erfahrungen zum dämpferwechsel von Fox auf RS bei hohem Fahrergewicht mitteilen?
> 
> Danke vorab



ja ich,
es ist immer so eine Sache, ich denke doch das ich in bergaufstrecken mit dem auf mein Gewicht umgetunten Fox Gemütlicher unterwegs gewesen bin (schau in mein Fotoalbum für die Tune Werte) möglicherweise beim Downhill auch besser, als mit dem aus Ersatzteilen zusammenbebastelten MonachrXX , bis du aufstehst um den Po zu entspannen, oder es dir kommt und du einmal reintreten willst, dafür ist das Fox Ding einfach ein unbrauchbares Teil!
[hollywodschaukel}

Seit dem die Gabel auf 2014 überarbeitet ist und ich 160 psi geladen habe brauche ich nix mehr umstellen, mit der Cockpitschaltung vom XX bin ich zufrieden obzwar es bei der Auffahrt manchmal mehr PoPoisiert

man muss auch manchmal damit leben das man unten erkennt das man den Dämpfer nicht geöffnet hat ..

;o|)


----------



## Willi777 (5. April 2015)

Ich verstehe den Tenor deiner Aussage nicht. Du bist mit dem Fox Dämpfer trotz Druckstufe Firm und Boost 250 nicht zufrieden?


----------



## auon (7. April 2015)

Über den Tenor hab ich scheint´s nicht so genau nachgedacht

es ist schon ein ganz anderer Dämpfer wenn er auf Gewicht getunt ist, da es in Ösiland damals keine Servicemöglichkeit gab war klar der Dämpfer muss zum umtunen  nach DE = 4 Wochen   

deshalb habe ich mir  damals eine Alternative gesucht die das macht was mir wichtig ist:
(damit wärend des Postlaufes was zum fahren da ist)
nicht Schaukeln bergauf und wenn ich stehend reintreten will sowie ich will nirgends hinfingern müssen

deshalb kam damals der RS Monarch xx heraus, der neue Tune vom Fox ist natürlich eine extreme Veränderung die du jedenfalls austesten könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (9. April 2015)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

Es war mir ein Vergnügen  mit euch über das Stereo 2013-2014 zu fachsimpeln und plaudern…

Ich bin nun hier raus mein Stereo würde durch was anderes getäuscht… beliebt aber in der Familie…

OLD




---> NEW




VG, Christophe


----------



## Bike2011 (9. April 2015)

Hi,

bevor Du "weg" bist.. 
Wie fährt sichs im direkten Vergleich zum Stereo?.. in Bezug auf Tourentauglichkeit und insbesondere Uphill? Schwerfälliger berg hoch?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und vor Allem Glückwunsch! Sieht top aus finde ich!


----------



## Nischu (9. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!
War heute bei dem schönen Wetter etwas draussen! Muss schon sagen das Stereo macht echt spass! Was etwas weniger freude bereitet ist die schlechte Qualität des Lackes!
Waren heute ca. 6 Km flowige Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen.. und am Schluss sah mein Rahmen so aus! Habt ihr ähnliche Mängel an euren Bikes!?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. April 2015)

wenn die Kette da richtig gegen knallt ?!


----------



## Nischu (9. April 2015)

Ist nicht mein erstes Bike, aber bis jetzt das einzige mit sofortigem Ergebnis!


----------



## Grins3katze (10. April 2015)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bevor Du "weg" bist..
> Wie fährt sichs im direkten Vergleich zum Stereo?.. in Bezug auf Tourentauglichkeit und insbesondere Uphill? Schwerfälliger berg hoch?
> ...



Ich bin das Stereo 29er 140mm gefahren. Nun das Fritzz 27.5er 180…

Für touren würde ich das Stereo empfehlen. Der 29er ist meiner Meinung nach bestimmt ein der besten AM Bike auf dem Markt.

Ich finde jetzt das Fritzz im Vergleich gar nicht so schlecht für 180mm Federweg. Uphill ist zwar nicht so schnell aber lässt sich trotzdem sehr gut hoch treten…

LG - Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auon (10. April 2015)

schaut gut aus , die Bergkassette schaut interessant aus, wasndas?

lang wirs´t nicht brauchen wie ich dich kenn das die Teile fallen

uh und die Kolben, vorne vielleicht ein größeres Scheiberl

die Überhöhung schaut auch anders aus, noja der Federweg lebt

du wirst hoffentlich weiter berichten

;o)


----------



## Al_Borland (10. April 2015)

auon schrieb:


> ... die Überhöhung schaut auch anders aus...


Mal auf die Reverb geschaut?


----------



## Grins3katze (10. April 2015)

Jo danke, vorne fehlt noch die 203 Trickstuff scheibe... Die neue Fox 36 ist ohne Adapter für 180er scheibe man braucht dann PM7 Adapter... Noch ganz schwer zu finden für Shimano... oder +20 Adapter und mit Unterlegscheiben rumspielen.... (Ich hab die Guide gegen Saint direkt getauscht)

Die Reverb fliegt raus... 125mm braucht kein mensch der 189cm Groß ist... die Moveloc 200 im Oktober bestellt lässt immer noch auf sich warten...


----------



## Bike2011 (10. April 2015)

Viel Spaß mit dem Fritzz!


----------



## auon (10. April 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Die Reverb fliegt raus... 125mm braucht kein mensch der 189cm Groß ist...



Irrtum ich könnte sie gut brauchen,

habe mit den Bremsadaptern auch herumgeschissen,

mein Adapter ist  ein Qm7  wir haben 3 mal ins Braune gegriffen bevor wir ihn hatten


----------



## schneller Emil (12. April 2015)

hey!
brauch mal kurz Hilfe!
blicke ja normal gut durch bei den bike-sachen, aber die tretlager-standards machen mich fertig!!!

welches Tretlager brauch ich???
ist eine 10-fach X0 Kurbel





Pressfit 92 ? Kurbelwelle ist 30 oder 24mm Durchmesser?
pressfit-GXP-Lager??

AAAArrrrggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Vincy (12. April 2015)

GXP PressFit


----------



## boblike (13. April 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-innenlager-mtb-bb92-35147

dieses ist bei mir drin für die SRAM S2210 Kurbel.


----------



## Nischu (15. April 2015)

Hey Leute!
Weiss jemand das genaue Gewicht der Laufräder des Stereo 140 race hpc 2014? Evtl hat schon mal einer von euch nachgewogen und/oder weiss wie viel die Dinger wiegen? DT CSW AM 3.9
Möchte mir diesen Sommer evtl. einen neuen Laufradsatz gönnen. 
Danke euch schonmal und Gruss!
Nischu


----------



## auon (15. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBing (15. April 2015)

@Nischu : ich hatte am Wochenende neue Reifen aufgezogen und dabei die Laufräder spaßeshalber mal auf die Waage gelegt. Die exakte Bezeichnung meiner Laufräder (ist ein 120er Stereo SHPC SL von 2014) ist DT CSW AM 3.9 straightpull wheelset 29", 28/32 spokes, 15QR/X12. Müsste also das gleich sein... Meine Werte waren am VR: 960 Gramm mit Scheibe, also ca. 800 Gramm ohne und am HR: 1430 Gramm mit Scheibe + Kassette, also ca. 950 Gramm ohne.


----------



## brösmeli (15. April 2015)

Nischu schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Weiss jemand das genaue Gewicht der Laufräder des Stereo 140 race hpc 2014? Evtl hat schon mal einer von euch nachgewogen und/oder weiss wie viel die Dinger wiegen? DT CSW AM 3.9
> Möchte mir diesen Sommer evtl. einen neuen Laufradsatz gönnen.
> Danke euch schonmal und Gruss!
> Nischu


Hoi. 
Schau mal in mein fotoalbum. Ich glaub da sind fotos mit gewichtsangaben.


----------



## Nischu (15. April 2015)

Danke euch Leute!!


----------



## BiBaBergler (17. April 2015)

Ich wollte letztens bei mir mal das Innenlager wechseln. Das Originale Lager lief nach 4500km ein bissl rau auf der Kettenblattseite.
Das neue Lager ließ sich locker mit der Hand 'einpressen' und mit ein wenig rumgewackel auch wieder ohne Werkzeug demontieren.

Nachgemessen mit dem Messschieber, und festgestellt, dass das neue Lager schon mal etwas kleiner im Außen-Ø als das Originale war und zudem die Bohrung im Rahmen vertikal zu horizontal um fast 0,3mm unrund war.
Na super! Keine Presspassung, sondern eine Wurfpassung.

Hab den Rahmen über meinen Händler reklamieren lassen, und Cube hat mir einen neuen 2014er SLT zukommen lassen! 

Ein fettes Danke an meinen Händler, der schon die eingerissene Schwinge beim alten Rahmen reklamieren musste, und auch ein Danke an Cube für den kulanten Ersatz!


----------



## jogejude (20. April 2015)

Hallo BiBaBergler,

Bist Du noch in der Garantiefrist? Mein 2013er Stereo ist inzwischen 2 1/4 Jahre, ich habe nach 12 Monaten genau wie Du wegen dem aufgeweiteten Tretlagersitz auch einen neuen Rahmen (wieder einen 2013 SHPC SL) bekommen. Jetzt habe ich an der bekannten Stelle einen Haarriss an der Kettenstrebe...Die Strebe ist erst gut 1 Jahr im Einsatz, der Ersatzrahmen ist lt. Herstelldatum vom Juli 2013. So cool ich das Bike auch finde, frage ich mich, ob ich mir den Ärger mit den schlecht verarbeiteten Rahmen noch länger antun will.

Viele Grüsse,
Jogejude


----------



## sodele (20. April 2015)

Hallöle, 

eigentlich sollte in der 20. kW mein Cube Stereo shpc Team Edition 2015 kommen. Wenn ich aber hier lese das die 2013 Rahmen Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit machen dann frage ich mich ob das auf das 2015 er Modell übertragbar ist ? Zumal die Team Stereos auf Fotos ja anscheinend mit C-68 Technologie gebaut sind. Weiß da jemand was genaueres dazu ?


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2015)

Ist da nicht mit C68, haben nur die Enduro Race-Bikes und das Stereo 140 C68 SLT 27,5.


----------



## Soldi (20. April 2015)

sodele schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> eigentlich sollte in der 20. kW mein Cube Stereo shpc Team Edition 2015 kommen. Wenn ich aber hier lese das die 2013 Rahmen Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit machen dann frage ich mich ob das auf das 2015 er Modell übertragbar ist ? Zumal die Team Stereos auf Fotos ja anscheinend mit C-68 Technologie gebaut sind. Weiß da jemand was genaueres dazu ?


Ich würde mir mit dem 2015er mal noch keine größeren Sorgen machen. 
Das 2013er war die erste Serie der neuen Rahmenform, An meinem 2013er ist auch die Kettenstrebe gerissen, wurde aber ohne Probleme getauscht.


----------



## sodele (20. April 2015)

Aber es ist grundsätzlich der gleiche Rahmen wie 2013 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (20. April 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> Hallo BiBaBergler,
> 
> Bist Du noch in der Garantiefrist? Mein 2013er Stereo ist inzwischen 2 1/4 Jahre, ich habe nach 12 Monaten genau wie Du wegen dem aufgeweiteten Tretlagersitz auch einen neuen Rahmen (wieder einen 2013 SHPC SL) bekommen. Jetzt habe ich an der bekannten Stelle einen Haarriss an der Kettenstrebe...Die Strebe ist erst gut 1 Jahr im Einsatz, der Ersatzrahmen ist lt. Herstelldatum vom Juli 2013. So cool ich das Bike auch finde, frage ich mich, ob ich mir den Ärger mit den schlecht verarbeiteten Rahmen noch länger antun will.
> 
> ...



Bist noch gut innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist. Die ist 3 Jahre wenn ich das richtig lese.

[ZITAT]
*Für alle Rahmen und Starrgabeln ab dem Modelljahr 2012 gewähren wir ab Verkaufsdatum: *
Aluminium 6 Jahre Garantie
Carbon, Alu-Carbon 3 Jahre Garantie

Sollte ein Bruch innerhalb dieser Zeit (ab Verkaufsdatum) auftreten, verpflichten wir uns diesen Artikel durch einen gleichen oder ähnlichen Artikel zu ersetzen.
[/ZITAT]

Quelle: http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


Klar ist das mit dem ständigen Reklamieren ziemlich lästig. Aber andererseits ist das Stereo diesbzgl. ein kundenfreundliches Produkt. Es Verreckt bei sinngemäßem Gebrauch locker innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist. 
Ich frag mich ob der Entwickler / Lieferant noch für Cube arbeitet ...

Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass der 2014er Rahmen sauberer verarbeitet ist, als der defekte 2013er war.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. April 2015)

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass es in einem Forum naturgemäß immer mehr Fälle gibt, bei denen Defekte auftreten. Die anderen melden sich logischerweise nicht - warum auch? Ich persönlich kenne schon mal 6 Leute mit 13er 650b Stereos persönlich, die auch nicht sonderlich zaghaft damit umgehen und die noch keinen solchen Defekt zu verzeichnen hatten.


----------



## auon (21. April 2015)

trete hiermit mutig den Gegenbeweis an , meins fahrt


----------



## sodele (21. April 2015)

Hat irgendjemand von euch schon das Action Team Modell bekommen/bestellt/live gesehen ?


----------



## jogejude (23. April 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> Hallo BiBaBergler,
> 
> Bist Du noch in der Garantiefrist? Mein 2013er Stereo ist inzwischen 2 1/4 Jahre, ich habe nach 12 Monaten genau wie Du wegen dem aufgeweiteten Tretlagersitz auch einen neuen Rahmen (wieder einen 2013 SHPC SL) bekommen. Jetzt habe ich an der bekannten Stelle einen Haarriss an der Kettenstrebe...Die Strebe ist erst gut 1 Jahr im Einsatz, der Ersatzrahmen ist lt. Herstelldatum vom Juli 2013. So cool ich das Bike auch finde, frage ich mich, ob ich mir den Ärger mit den schlecht verarbeiteten Rahmen noch länger antun will.
> 
> ...



...Cube spendiert auf Garantie einen neuen Hinterbau. Ich hoffe der hält länger ;-)))


----------



## sodele (23. April 2015)

Nochmal einen neuen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogejude (23. April 2015)

...das hoffe ich Mit Pech wird aber in einem halben Jahr wieder ein neues Tretlager fällig und der Rahmen ist aufgeweitet...


----------



## BiBaBergler (24. April 2015)

Solange das Zeug innerhalb der Garantie verreckt, hat man schon regelmäßig einen neuen Rahmen 
Schade ist halt, das man das vertrauen ins Produkt verliert und die Warterei beim Austausch ist nervig. Weil gerade DANN, wenn man nicht fahren kann, ist gutes Wetter.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (25. April 2015)

Tadaaaa













EINE Woche vorm Lago.
Passt doch perfekt...


----------



## sodele (25. April 2015)

Und was für ein Baujahr bzw. wie lange fährste damit schon ?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (25. April 2015)

2014er SLT Zero, aufgebaut im Herbst, maximal 150-200 km ohne schweres Gelände. Mir ein absolutes Rätsel.


----------



## Soldi (25. April 2015)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Tadaaaa
> EINE Woche vorm Lago.
> Passt doch perfekt...


An Deiner Stelle würd ich die Strebe erst danach wechseln lassen und nach jeder Tour ne Sichtprüfung machen. Von ner abgebrochenen Schwinge hab ich hier noch nichts gelesen. Ich bin auch unwissentlich ein halbes Jahr mit nem angebrochenen Carbonrahmen rumgefahren. Habs dann bei der Wartung gemerkt und konnte den Riss anhand Fotos nachverfolgen.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (26. April 2015)

Jepp. So werde ich es wohl machen. Dafür is der Urlaub zu wichtig 
Innerhalb so kurzer Zeit wird ohnehin nichts passieren.



















Man sieht ja, kein Schlag von aussen, nichts. Chainsuck. Aber nur oben einmal langgelaufen. Kann das ja wohl kaum auslösen...


----------



## Al_Borland (26. April 2015)

Kann's nicht, aber Cube könnte dahingehend argumentieren. Werden sie sicher nicht, aber sie könnten.


----------



## schneller Emil (26. April 2015)

Der chainsuck ist doch viel weiter hinten.....das trauen sich die niemals nicht!


----------



## Al_Borland (26. April 2015)

Sachichja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (26. April 2015)

Wenn es überhaupt ein riss ist. Kann seitlich voll belasten. Tut sich nix. Kein knacken, kein bewegen, kein aufspreizln. Evtl nur der Lack scheiße. Mal beobachten.


----------



## jogejude (26. April 2015)

Ich denke Cube hat hier schlicht und einfach ein Design und Qualitätsproblem. Der Stereo Rahmen ist für den Einsatzzweck ungewöhnlich leicht und bietet in der Herstellung wohl wenig Reserven für Qualitätsschwankungen. Cube hat hier den Leichtbau wohl übertrieben. 

Wenn ich mir meinen Riss anschaue ist es mehr als nur der Lack. Man spürt mit dem Finger, dass es deutlich mehr ist als nur ein Kratzer. Zudem splittert der Lack ja auch nicht ohne Grund sondern aufgrund von Belastungen aus der Kettenstrebe. Beim Fahren merke ich nichts von dem Riss, kein Flex und keine Geräusche. An der Stelle sollte es eigentlich auch keine Zugbelastung gegen den Riss geben sondern eher Druckbelastung beim Einfedern, die den Riss eher schliessen sollte. Insofern beobachte ich den Riss genau und fahre zumindest meine Home Trails weiter bis ich die neue Strebe habe. Die letzten 4 Wochen hat sich der Riss trotz artgerechtem Einsatz zumindest äusserlich kaum verändert. Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich auch nicht, wie lange ich schon mit dem Riss fahre...Dennoch ist es ein blödes Gefühl und die 10'000 hm Endurotour in Davos mache ich definitiv nur mit intaktem Hinterbau.


----------



## BiBaBergler (26. April 2015)

Als mir der Riss bei meinem ersten Rahmen aufgefallen war, sah das auch aus wie bei Zipfi1977. Eher wie ein Lackschaden. Bin damit noch über 1000km gefahren bis das richtig als Riss zu erkennen war. 
Die Stelle sollte man halt im Auge behalten.

An sich bin ich auch der Meinung, dass an dieser Stelle überwiegend Druckspannungen anliegen ... Carbon kann Druck nicht ab und neigt dann eigentlich zur Delamination. 
Evtl. ist auch der gewählte Radius bei den Rahmen einfach zu klein, oder die Faserrichtung der verlegten Matten ist nicht optimal.
Anyway ... an der Stelle verrecken auch Alurahmen von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## schneller Emil (27. April 2015)

Endlich auch angekommen:







Richtige Testfahrt folgt Mittwoch


----------



## Grins3katze (29. April 2015)

Braucht jemand noch einen Schaltauge? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/587335-cube-stereo-schaltauge-shimano-direct-mount


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2015)

Not found.


----------



## Orby (29. April 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> Ich  die 10'000 hm Endurotour in Davos mache ich definitiv nur mit intaktem Hinterbau.



Die Runde steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch an. Da mein Hinterbau (2015) bisher nichts zeigt, nur der HD TrailStar hatte abreißende Seitenstollen (wurde von Schwalbe superschnell kostenlos getauscht gegen meinen Wunschreifen MM), steht dem Trip nichts im Weg.

Eventuell würden wir gerne bereits am 23-26.Mai hin. Weißt Du ob es da schon fahrbar ist?
Bei uns im Allgäu ist alles ab ca. 1.600 m noch weiß. Suche mir gerade alles zusammen zu dem Trip. Vinschgau war schon an Ostern und im Mai sind glaube ich lauter Veranstaltungen dort.

Edit: Laut offizieller HP erst ab August empfohlen. Juli eventuell mit Schneeresten.


----------



## schneller Emil (29. April 2015)




----------



## Stollenroller (29. April 2015)

Und? Hat der Dämpfer echt genug Platz? Und wie fährt er sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (29. April 2015)

@schneller Emil 
was ist das für ein Dämpfer und warum hast Du den getauscht?


----------



## schneller Emil (29. April 2015)

Dämpfer ist der originale fox mit dem Corset Air Sleeve.
Geht sich gut aus, sind noch 2-3mm Platz.

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorsprung-corset-air-sleeve.749334/

.


----------



## schneller Emil (29. April 2015)

Also los geht's:

Original Fox CTD 216x63 LV-Air Sleeve  mit 145 psi gefahren bei ca. 68 -69kg fahrfertig.

Beim Corset bin ich nun bei 180 psi mit ca.  28-30% Sag und vorerst 10 clicks zugstufe von ganz offen. Den großen spacer hab ich belassen.
Bin also noch deutlich unter den empfohlenen +25% Luftdruck (wäre dann 218psi), werd vermutlich aber noch bis 190 psi raufgehen.....mal sehen.

Erste Ausfahrt: eher leichter und flowiger Trail mit Sprüngen und Anliegern und gelegentlich kleinen Wurzeln.
Bei Sprüngen etwas mehr Popp, wirkt lebendiger. Hab bei den größten Sprüngen, die ich mich noch traue, den Federweg komplett genutzt.
Hab mit 160psi begonnen, was zu wenig war, aber auch da hab ich die Durchschläge eigentlich nicht gespürt. Es fühlt sich jetzt nach mehr federweg an.
In Anliegern etwas stabiler, auf den kleine Wurzelteppichen zwar alles spürbar, liegt jedoch etwas satter. Das muss ich noch bei einer härteren Abfahrt mit richtig dicken Dingern probieren....hab aber bemerkt dass bereits 1-2 clicks langsamere zugstufe hier sehr viel ausmachen! Von Steve wird empfohlen, die zugstufe eher weiter zu zu machen (also langsamer).

Bergauf sitzt man wirklich auf dem härteren Plateau im mittleren Federwegsbereich, aber da mit mehr sag auch etwas weiter hinten. Nutze hier aber sowieso meist den Trail oder Descend Modus, der hier auch merklich mehr druckstufe zuschaltet ( da sollte sich ja auch nix ändern). Bergauf für mich kaum schlechter. Einen wirklich schwierigen/ technischen Trail bin ich aber noch nicht rauf.... Somit noch keine wirkliche Erfahrung hier.

Summa Summarum: ich denk für mich hat sich die Investition gelohnt.
Mal sehn wie sichs noch entwickelt!


----------



## Grins3katze (29. April 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Not found.



sorry, ist nach 15min verkauft worden


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2015)

np, ich hab mein Ersatzauge immer im Rucksack dabei.


----------



## jogejude (29. April 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Die Runde steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch an. Da mein Hinterbau (2015) bisher nichts zeigt, nur der HD TrailStar hatte abreißende Seitenstollen (wurde von Schwalbe superschnell kostenlos getauscht gegen meinen Wunschreifen MM), steht dem Trip nichts im Weg.
> 
> Eventuell würden wir gerne bereits am 23-26.Mai hin. Weißt Du ob es da schon fahrbar ist?
> Bei uns im Allgäu ist alles ab ca. 1.600 m noch weiß. Suche mir gerade alles zusammen zu dem Trip. Vinschgau war schon an Ostern und im Mai sind glaube ich lauter Veranstaltungen dort.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogejude (29. April 2015)

...das ist schon verdammt früh. Letztes Jahr lagen Ende Mai noch 111 cm Schnee auf dem Weissfluhhorn. Um diese Jahreszeit empfehle ich Dir eher das Vinschgau.


----------



## maded (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann mir irgend jemand die Breite des Felgenbandes nennen die benötigt wird um auf tubeless umzustellen?
Felgen: 
DT CSW All Mountain 2.7 straightpull Laufradsatz
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Cuberia (16. Mai 2015)

Hi, normalerweise das 25mm breite. Hab bei meinen aber das 21er genommen / hatte ich noch. Funktioniert genauso. Hauptsache die Speichenlöcher sind dicht.


----------



## maded (16. Mai 2015)

Danke schön Cuberia.Werde nächste Woche auf tubeless umrüsten.


----------



## Cuberia (16. Mai 2015)

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## DarkRusher (19. Mai 2015)

Ein gebrauchtes Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 SL (von 2013) für 2999€ von einem Fahrradhändler. Ist das ein gutes Angebot?
Es hat einen guten Eindruck gemacht bei der Probefahrt. Ich kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus, dass ich den Zustand selbst bewerten könnte.


----------



## ColdBlood (19. Mai 2015)

Hi DarkRusher,

wenn er dir das eine Jahr Garantie bietet und die Rahmengarantie 5 Jahre ab Erstkauf von damals auf dich übertragbar sind bzw er im Falle eines Rahmendefektes die Garantieabwicklung übernimmt ist es okay  Bremsbeläge neu etc versteht sich natürlich.


----------



## boblike (19. Mai 2015)

Dann lieber:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/cube-ster...bv2yHhsVR9KeQdVKz6NIO2JpIpFo9uz3IwaAjO78P8HAQ

da kannst du vor Ort bestimmt noch was rausholen und du hast die volle Garantie. 

Ich finde 3000 für gebraucht zu viel und du weißt nie was damit schon gemacht worden ist, ausserdem brauchst du die Garantie falls du einer der selten Fälle mit Kettenstebenbruch wirst.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,
Der Neupreis lag damals(tm) bei 3.999 EUR, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Gebraucht heißt genau was? Antriebszustand? Gabel- & Dämpferservice erfolgt? Für den Gebrauchtpreis würde ich neuen Antrieb sowie erfolgten Jahresservice der Federelemente erwarten. Und das zusätzlich zu einem neuwertigen Rad frei von optischen Mängeln.


----------



## Bike2011 (21. Mai 2015)

3000 für ein 2013 er find ich auch zuviel. Rahmengarantie ist übrigens nur 3 Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z18646 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neues Spielzeug und der Einstieg in diesen Thread.


----------



## sodele (22. Mai 2015)

Mein neues Spielzeug:


----------



## auon (23. Mai 2015)

dein nik wäre dann wohl "Grashüpfer"


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
hat schon jemand in Erfahrung gebracht ob ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter ins Stereo bzw Fritzz 160 passt? Allgemein dachte ich es ginge nicht aber die neuen Stereos haben zumindest auf den Bildern bei Cube keine Ausbuchtungen im Unterrohr.


----------



## Vincy (27. Mai 2015)

Passt nicht bei der Carbon-Version (SHPC), aber bei der Alu-Version (HPA).


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Ok, gut, Danke. Habe eh das HPA, aber weist du warum es beim SHPC nicht passt?


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2015)

Hier geht's um die 2013er Stereos. Und bei denen gibt's keine Ausbuchtung, die Platz schaffen würde.


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem 14 Fritzz gibts eben auch keine. Ist die Geo da nicht gleich geblieben?


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2015)

Mal ne generelle Frage: Du hast ein 2014er Fritzz und auch schon im entsprechenden Thread angefragt, ob der Rahmen Dämpfer mit Piggybag aufnehmen kann. Was willst du denn jetzt noch wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Schonmal geguckt wann ich das geschrieben hab? Bin davon ausgegangen es geht hier auch allgemein um SHPCs da ein paar Beträge weiter oben ein neues Modell gepostet wurde. Und da die Geometriedaten ja die gleichen sind wollte ich hier eben auch fragen.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2015)

Also Crossposting. 
Dir wurde im anderen Thread doch schon bestätigt, dass Piggybags im 14er Fritzz Platz haben. Thema erledigt.


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Thema erledigt.



Wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## verdeboreale (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute kleine Risse in der Aufnahme für die Schaltzüge entdeckt (s. Bilder; das erste ist rechts, das zweite Bild lins). Ist sowas ein Reklamationsgrund und vor allem: besteht die Gefahr, dass sich die Risse auf die "tragenden Teile" ausweiten? Nebenbei: steckt in der Aufnahme noch eine Metallhülse oder ist das ausschließlich Carbon? Garantie ist noch vorhanden. Das Rad ist gerade erst mal ein halbes Jahr alt.

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## einbug (2. Juni 2015)

Hi! Ich bin zwar schon seit letztem Jahr angemeldet, jetzt aber auch mal mein erster aktiver Post  Als Info zu Beginn: Ich nenne ein wirklich wunderbares Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5 mein eigen (siehe Avatar).


Was mich nur unsäglich nervt, ist die Formula Bremse, die soll jetzt weg (ich bin nicht der leichteste, das Ding ist einfach nicht Standfest genug. Es wird jetzt ne Shimano Zee werden (ja ich weiß, wiegt ne Tonne mehr als die Formula, aber bei ner Testfahrt mit nem anderen Enduro hat mir die einfach sehr gut gefallen).


Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Wenn ich es ganz übertreiben möchte und auch ne 203er hinten möchte, was für einen Adapter brauche ich? Standard sind ja 180er PM ohne Adapter verbaut und ich komme langsam nicht mehr mit in der Flut der Adapter.


Besten Dank schonmal und viele Grüße!


----------



## boblike (2. Juni 2015)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. hatte den selben Plan bis ich raus gefunden habe dass der Rahemn nur für 180mm Scheiben zugelassen ist. :-(
Aber mit einer Zee vorne 203 und hinten 180 bist du ganz gut dabei wenn du nicht gerade 150 wiegen solltest. 
Ich persönlich würe die aber zu eines SLX oder XT raten, selbst die Dore ist eine Hammer Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einbug (2. Juni 2015)

Oh das wusste ich natürlich auch nicht, dann werde ich wohl auch hinten auf eine 180er setzen müssen. 150 sinds zum Glück bei weitem nicht, bewege mich auch endlich wieder fast im zweistelligen Bereich 

Die SLX und XT werd ich mir mal anschauen, irgendjemand wird die schon haben in meinem Umfeld zum testen 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ColdBlood (4. Juni 2015)

ich kann auch sehr die Sram Guide empfehlen! trotz 4 Kolben leicht und eine super Power  bin selbst überrascht


----------



## Soldi (4. Juni 2015)

Hi Leuts,
bei meinem Stereo 2013 ist glaub der Steuersatz so langsam fällig. Je mehr ich suche, desto mehr bin ich verwirrt.
Im Forum hab ich diesen Beitrag gefunden.
Von der Bauart sollte dieser Steuersatz passen (unteres Lager innen liegend), allerdings mit einer oberen Kappe von 16,9mm Höhe wie hier. Bilder könnt ihr hier sehen. Cool wäre, wenn sich damit die Knarzgeräusche in diesem Bereich minimieren lassen würden und wenn er Online zu bestellen wäre. Danke schonmal!
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Soldi (4. Juni 2015)

einbug schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Wenn ich es ganz übertreiben möchte und auch ne 203er hinten möchte, was für einen Adapter brauche ich? Standard sind ja 180er PM ohne Adapter verbaut und ich komme langsam nicht mehr mit in der Flut der Adapter.
> Besten Dank schonmal und viele Grüße!


Glückwunsch zum Bike!
Ich habe damals aus gleichem Grund auf XT gewechselt und einen guten Preis in der Bucht für die Formulas erhalten. Das Einzige was ich seitdem in 2 Jahren gemacht habe ist 1x Beläge gewechselt. Bei den Formulas war ich die ganze Zeit am Schrauben. Vorne 203mm, hinten 180mm (mehr ist am Rahmen nicht zulässig.
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Juni 2015)

Ich hab Himmelfahrt im Harz bei einem kleinen Sturz meine hintere XT-Bremsscheibe gechipt, als sie etwas stärkeren Kontakt mit einem Felsen bekam. Lief nicht (also gar nicht) mehr durch die Bremse durch. Mit dem Leatherman wieder halbwegs gerade gedengelt und das Wochenende ohne große Probleme zuende gefahren. Nach wie vor schicke Bremse, die XT.


----------



## Bike2011 (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Jetzt ists passiert: Ich habe ein Loch in der Kettenstrebe. Ausgelöst durch eine saublöde Aktion von mir gestern- beim Schieben am Abhang ist das Heck gegen einen Fels geknallt und es gab ein lautes "Kracks". Jetzt ist die Kettenstrebe links mit einem Fingernagel-großen Loch gesegnet.

Frage:

-Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit dem Crash-Replacement von Cube/ Was wird das kosten?
- Hat jmd. noch eine intakte 2013er Race-Kettenstrebe für das 160er SHPC irgendwo?

Lieben Dank für Eure Infos!


----------



## jogejude (8. Juni 2015)

Mir hat Cube auf Kulanz nach Sturzschaden eine gebrochene Sitzstrebe ersetzt. War allerdings noch in der Garantie. Ich würde es einfach über den Händler versuchen. Ich habe nach Crash Replacement gefragt und wurde durch eine Gratis-Sitzstrebe überrascht...Und das, nachdem ich schon 3 Monate zuvor auch auf Garantie aufgrund eines aufgeweiteten Tretlagersitzes einen ganz neuen Rahmen erhalten habe.

Viel Glück,
Jogejude


----------



## Bike2011 (9. Juni 2015)

jogejude schrieb:


> Mir hat Cube auf Kulanz nach Sturzschaden eine gebrochene Sitzstrebe ersetzt. War allerdings noch in der Garantie. Ich würde es einfach über den Händler versuchen. Ich habe nach Crash Replacement gefragt und wurde durch eine Gratis-Sitzstrebe überrascht...Und das, nachdem ich schon 3 Monate zuvor auch auf Garantie aufgrund eines aufgeweiteten Tretlagersitzes einen ganz neuen Rahmen erhalten habe.
> 
> Viel Glück,
> Jogejude


 
Danke schön für die Info. Das Bike ist auch noch in der Garantie und ich hoffe mal auf eine ähnliche Lösung. Schauen wir mal-
Jedenfalls danke!


----------



## rosso19842 (17. Juni 2015)

Hi

Kann mir voll jemand helfen!?!?!habe gestern mein Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Buchsen gereinigt. 
Wollte dann auch noch die schraube am Sitzordnung vom umlenkhebel raus machen. Los bekommen hab ich sie aber weder 
Auf der linken noch auf der rechten Seite geht die schraube raus....echte scheisse!!!!


----------



## hitspo (17. Juni 2015)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber muss man da nicht gegenhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (18. Juni 2015)

Ja das meine ich auch aber wo wenn ich beide schrauben schon gegeneinander gedreht habe und sich nichts tut. Weder fest noch lose.


----------



## BiBaBergler (19. Juni 2015)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mir voll jemand helfen!?!?!habe gestern mein Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Buchsen gereinigt.
> Wollte dann auch noch die schraube am Sitzordnung vom umlenkhebel raus machen. Los bekommen hab ich sie aber weder
> Auf der linken noch auf der rechten Seite geht die schraube raus....echte scheisse!!!!



Die Mutter in der Wippe, die die beiden Schrauben von links und rechts aufnimmt, sollte auch einen Innensechskant haben.
Schraub mal eine Schraube raus und schau mal mit ner Lampe rein, bzw. steck mal einen langen Imbus rein. Müsste glaub auch ein 5er sein.
Dann kannst gegenhalten und eine Schraube anziehen, die andere sollte dann auch funktionieren mit Gegenhalten.


----------



## rosso19842 (20. Juni 2015)

Ja das Problem ist ja das beide schrauben lose sind und nichts mehr rein  oder raus geht.ich versuch mal weiter mein Glück. Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## BiBaBergler (20. Juni 2015)

Hm, OK, das ist doof. 
Hatte das ganz am Anfang auch mal, habe es aber irgendwie wieder hinbekommen und seither die Finger von der Wippenbefestigung am Rahmen gelassen 

Tut sich auch nichts wenn du beide Schrauben gleichzeitig einige umdrehungen zu drehst? Da müsste doch normalerweise die Mutter irgendwann grefen.
Oder kannst du vielleicht die Schraube  auf der einen Seite soweit reindrücken, dass es die auf der anderen Seite soweit aus der Versenkung schiebt, dass du diese irgendwie fassen kannst zum rausnehmen?

Sollte halt alles mit sanfter Gewalt erfolgen, sind ja alles Aluschrauben.


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Juni 2015)

Hab es gestern nochmal versucht und es hat sich nichts getan egal was ich gemacht habe.ich frage mich wie man so ne scheisse 
Bauen kann.unglaublich!!!!naja werde es mal zum Händler bringen vll weiß der eine Lösung.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2015)

Bringt es u.U. was, die gegenüberliegende Schraube mit dem Inbus so zu verkanten, dass du auf der anderen Seite festschrauben kannst?


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Juni 2015)

Nein leider auch nicht.ich hab alles schon versucht.....Licht könnte wahnsinnig werden...


----------



## Living (25. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen was bei euch so die Schaftlänge ist als ihr eine Pike 160mm verbaut habt? Was muss die min. Haben bei einem 20" Rahmen?


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2015)

Ca 170-175mm sollte der Schaft haben. Das Rahmensteuerrohr ist bei 20" 120mm lang. 
Dann kommt die Höhe vom Steuersatz dazu und die Höhe (Klemmhöhe) vom Vorbau.
120mm+20mm+35mm = 175mm






Nico's aktuelles Stereo C68 Race Team Bike
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trans-provence-2015-bike-check.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juni 2015)

Wat dat denn für ne Stütze? 
Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich aber sagen, die Bude ist das perfekte Beispiel für "form follows function". Man könnte auch "Bastelbude" sagen. Aber der Erfolg gibt ihm Recht.


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2015)

Die Sattelstütze ist eine Fox DOSS. Fox ist einer deren Sponsoren.
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/product.php?m=bike&t=seatpost


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juni 2015)

Dank dir. Sehe ich zum ersten Mal an einem echten Bike.


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (3. Juli 2015)

Hi

Hat jemand beim 2013er hpc race 160 versucht einen Fox X Dämpfer einzubauen. Habe bis jetzt nur gelesen, dass es welche probieren wollten, aber hat es auch mal jemand wirklich gemacht?


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2015)

Passt da nicht, der Ausgleichsbehälter schlägt beim Einfedern am Unterrohr an! Deswegen hat die CAT Race-Version die Ausbuchtung im Unterrohr (siehe Bild).


----------



## MTB_FlowRider (6. Juli 2015)

An die HPC Fahrer hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11345329/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (6. Juli 2015)

@MTB_FlowRider:

An der Montage eines Dämpfers mit PiggyBag bestand nie das Problem. Es ging eher darum das dieser bei vollem Einfedern an das Unterrohr schlägt und somit den Rahmen irreparabel beschädigen könnte! So don't try this AT Home


----------



## MTB_FlowRider (6. Juli 2015)

Das ist schon klar, aber sein Unterrohr sieht ja noch gut aus.


----------



## ColdBlood (6. Juli 2015)

laut dem Abstreifer ging der Dämpfer aber auch Grad mal bis 50% in den Federweg ^^


----------



## MTB_FlowRider (6. Juli 2015)

Ja, das macht stutzig. Wer baut ein Bike so auf und nutzt es dann niemals entspechend? Oder er hat dem Dämpfer andere schlimme Dinge angetan damit er nicht voll einfedert.


----------



## ColdBlood (6. Juli 2015)

naja ich kenne viele die nicht das volle Potenzial ihrer Bikes nutzen. mich zum Teil eingeschlossen. da wird halt nur was gekauft damit man es hat, nicht weil man es braucht  aber so ist das sicher bei fast jedem Hobby


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Stützenauszug gehe ich eh davon aus, dass er das falsche Bike fährt. 

http://m.pinkbike.com/photo/11345313/


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (6. Juli 2015)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mir voll jemand helfen!?!?!habe gestern mein Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Buchsen gereinigt.
> Wollte dann auch noch die schraube am Sitzordnung vom umlenkhebel raus machen. Los bekommen hab ich sie aber weder
> Auf der linken noch auf der rechten Seite geht die schraube raus....echte scheisse!!!!



Hallo,

was ist bei Dir rausgekommen?

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. Die Schraube an der Wippe linkerhand ist bombenfest, die auf der Rechten locker und lässt sich weder rausdrehen, noch festziehen :-/
Laut Werkstatt muss aufgebohrt werden und ist auch nicht der erste Fall.

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine andere Lösung!?

Gruß.


----------



## --HANK-- (6. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute - kann mir jemand sagen, welche einbaulänge Dämpfer hinten ich für mein 2013 Stereo 160 650b brauche? Ich rüste jetzt auch auf Rock Shox um, keine Lust mehr auf den Seriendämpfer... Jemand nen Tipp welcher gut wäre?

Merci schon mal 

Grüße


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juli 2015)

Gemessene 215mm.


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (7. Juli 2015)

Man müsste den Ausgleichsbehälter umdrehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (7. Juli 2015)

@Al_Borland - merci! 
Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen? Vorne kommt die Pike rein....


----------



## rosso19842 (9. Juli 2015)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist bei Dir rausgekommen?
> 
> ...




Leider gibt es keine andere Lösung....die linke und rechte Buchse sind jeweils unabhängig voneinander somit ist es egal welche Seite man als erstes löst. Das hat zumindest cube gesagt. Man soll die schrauben aufbohren.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (10. Juli 2015)

Danke Dir, ich weiß bescheid.

Muss im Nachhinein noch über die Aussage vom Mechaniker lachen: "Ohmann, was is´n das wieder? Wer baut denn sowas?"


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Stereo Fahrer,
ich möchte mich von euch verabschieden.
Es war nett und informativ hier!
Nach 2,5 Jahren habe ich meinen Stereo Rahmen nun ausgemustert.
War eine schöne Zeit.
So sieht das neue aus:


----------



## daproblem (19. Juli 2015)

Ich schließe mich dem an, nach 2 Jahren Stereo wurde es Zeit für etwas neues.
Das Bike war mir immer ein treuer Begleiter und ich hatte setz viel Spass 
Wünsche euch weiterhin freudige Momente damit.
Der Nachfolger steht schon in den Startlöchern...


----------



## Bike2011 (19. Juli 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an, nach 2 Jahren Stereo wurde es Zeit für etwas neues.
> Das Bike war mir immer ein treuer Begleiter und ich hatte setz viel spass
> Wünsche euch weiterhin freudige Momente damit.
> Der Nachfolger steht schon in den Startlöchern...
> Anhang anzeigen 405573




Sieht ja hammer schick aus! Gratuliere!!

Bist Du es im Vergleich zum Stereo 160 mal probegefahren? Vorteile/Nachteile?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein Cannondale Jekyll Team zu wechseln- leider konnte ich es nur bisher auf der Strasse fahren- falls jemand weitreichendere Erfahrungen hat würd ich mich freuen über eine Info..


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an, nach 2 Jahren Stereo wurde es Zeit für etwas neues.
> Das Bike war mir immer ein treuer Begleiter und ich hatte setz viel spass
> Wünsche euch weiterhin freudige Momente damit.
> Der Nachfolger steht schon in den Startlöchern...
> Anhang anzeigen 405573



Da könnte ich auch sehr schnell schwach werden. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## daproblem (19. Juli 2015)

Nein, konnte es leider noch nicht fahren. Nur Proberollen 
Warte noch auf Teile-Lieferungen.
Was ich aber sagen kann, man sitzt anders und der M-Rahmen fällt kleiner aus als das Stereo in M (18Zoll).
Mehr Feedback nach den ersten aussagekräftigen Fahrten.


----------



## MTBharibo (23. Juli 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe heute kleine Risse in der Aufnahme für die Schaltzüge entdeckt (s. Bilder; das erste ist rechts, das zweite Bild lins). Ist sowas ein Reklamationsgrund und vor allem: besteht die Gefahr, dass sich die Risse auf die "tragenden Teile" ausweiten? Nebenbei: steckt in der Aufnahme noch eine Metallhülse oder ist das ausschließlich Carbon? Garantie ist noch vorhanden. Das Rad ist gerade erst mal ein halbes Jahr alt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
gibts dazu Erkenntnisse? ich habe dieselben Risse bei den Schaltzu Aufnahmen wo sie in de Rahmen verlegt werden, entdeckt.
@verdeboreale, was hast Du gemacht? Sind die Risse weiter gegangen?

danke und Gruss
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (27. Juli 2015)

MTBharibo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts dazu Erkenntnisse? ich habe dieselben Risse bei den Schaltzu Aufnahmen wo sie in de Rahmen verlegt werden, entdeckt.
> @verdeboreale, was hast Du gemacht? Sind die Risse weiter gegangen?
> 
> ...


Das ist doch ganz klar ein Rahmenbruch und daher ein Reklamationsgrund, oder?!


----------



## pythagoraz (4. August 2015)

Moin!

Nachdem ich mich hier im Thread bezüglich der Risse im Rahmen ein wenig eingelesen habe, musste ich doch auch mal bei mir nachsehen, anbei das Ergebnis.

Was meint ihr, ist das jetzt ein einfacher Lackriss oder doch was ernsteres?
Auf dem Bild kommt es jetzt nicht so gut raus, aber dieser Riss verzweigt sich ein paar mal. Außerdem verläuft er ja quer zur Einflugschneise von Steinen...
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein 2013 SHPC Race in 20"

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## Cuberia (4. August 2015)

Sieht aus wie Kratzer.....nichts weiteres.


----------



## Joerg1978 (4. August 2015)

Servus Leute,

ich hab mein 2013er HPC 160 auf XT-Bremse umgerüstet und würde jetzt gerne die Bremse und den SLX-Shifter an eine Klemme montieren. Von Euch Experten kann mir doch sicher einer sagen ob das geht, oder?! Wenn ja, zufällig jemand nen Link oder ne Teilenummer?

Dankeschöööön!


----------



## chelli (5. August 2015)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich hab mein 2013er HPC 160 auf XT-Bremse umgerüstet und würde jetzt gerne die Bremse und den SLX-Shifter an eine Klemme montieren. Von Euch Experten kann mir doch sicher einer sagen ob das geht, oder?! Wenn ja, zufällig jemand nen Link oder ne Teilenummer?
> 
> Dankeschöööön!


Du benötigst noch etwas wie folgendes:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/
möglicherweise sogar genau das Teil, kommt darauf an welche Shifter du genau hast.


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2015)

Bei der XT Bremse gibt es verschiedene Versionen, I-Spec A und B! Beim 2013er Modell ist es Version A.
Die SLX-Shifter kann man nicht nachträglich für I-Spec umrüsten!
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-SL-M670-mit-Klemmschelle-2-3-10-fach-p38506/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Spec-2-3-10-fach-Modell-2013-Auslauf-p32199/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (5. August 2015)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe hat er die Bremse ja neu gekauft, daher halte ich Version B an der Bremse für wahrscheinlicher, aber das sollte Joerg1978 definitiv selbst prüfen.


----------



## Joerg1978 (5. August 2015)

@chelli: Ja richtig interpretiert, die XT-Bremse ist neu, sprich 2015er Baujahr, die SLX-Shifter sind die original von Cube im Jahr 2013 am Stereo verbauten. 

@Vincy: D.h. die SLX-Shifter am Stereo 2013 lassen sich nicht auf I-Spec umbauen? 

Hat doch bestimmt schonmal einer hier gemacht - oder habt ihr alle die Shifter auf XT mit umgebaut?


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2015)

Neues zum thema strebenriss. Ich habe jetzt innerhalb kürzester zeit strebe nr. 3. Strebe nr. 4 war schon bei der lieferung defekt. Immer untere strebe im bereich des tretlagers und da immer die gleiche stelle. Ich geh von aus, dass es beim wheele, manual oder beim richtigen bunny-hopp passiert. Die strebe knickt da denn an der oberseite ein.

So wenn das jetzt nochmal passiert, wandle ich, bzw das rad steht dam zum verkauf. 2013 super hpc, umbau auf rs. 
Da ich weiterhin noch ein hanzz sl habe, dieses auch durch unzählige werkstattaufenthalte besticht und ich jetzt ein neues fritzz sl habe an dem, oh wunder, nach knapp 10 fahrten wahrscheinlich die gabelkrone defekt ist, hat sich das thema cube erledigt. Die räder fahren sich alle top. Aber qualitativ eine zumutung. Cube wächst wohl zu schnell. Da werde ich entweder wandeln oder verkaufen. Und dann ein 601 wählen. Da bekommst wenigstenswas fürs geld.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2015)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Hi Leute - kann mir jemand sagen, welche einbaulänge Dämpfer hinten ich für mein 2013 Stereo 160 650b brauche? Ich rüste jetzt auch auf Rock Shox um, keine Lust mehr auf den Seriendämpfer... Jemand nen Tipp welcher gut wäre?
> 
> Merci schon mal
> 
> Grüße


Nimm nen rs monarch rt 3 debon. Das habe ich an meinem auch gemacht. Vorne noch die pike.... und du hast ein völlig anderes rad. Aber vorsichtig mit ungehen, nicht dass was kaputt geht an dem hobel... )).


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 2013er Race.
> Folgende Punkte sind IMO erwähnenswert:
> 
> - die verbaute SLX-Kassette frisst sich ggf. in den Freilauf, wechsel auf XT-Kassette ratsam
> ...



Das ist ein konstruktionsproblem. Wie gesagt ich behaupte es passiert beim wheele oder bunny hopp. Ich hatte einen riss, schwinge wurde ausgetauscht. Dann hatte ich einen fahrtechnikkurs, dort viel wheele, manuall usw gemacht... und strebe sofort wieder kaputt. Wenn du auf den riss schaust, der wird oben im berech der aufgeklebten aluplatte sein, wirst merken, dass es sich um einen knick handelt. Die strebe sich also nach unten durchbiegt. 

Kauft euch kein carbon. Aktueller alurahmen und nehmt 1 kilo ab. Sonst habt ihr ständig huddel mit dem rahmen, wenn ihr das rad entsprechend bewegt. Sogar alutech hat jetzt an einem modell eine carbonstrebe vorrüber gehend aus den rädern ausgebaut wegen qualitätsmängelncanyon hat viele probleme mit carbon. Und die teile kommen alle aus den gleichen fabriken in fernost. Ich würde mir kein carbon mehr holen.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2015)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bevor Du "weg" bist.ge
> Wie fährt sichs im direkten Vergleich zum Stereo?.. in Bezug auf Tourentauglichkeit und insbesondere Uphill? Schwerfälliger berg hoch?
> ...


Du kannst mit dem fritzz all das machen was mit dem stereo auch geht. Das rad ist top.... touren, bergab usw... nur eben kein parkbike, wegen dem dämpfer. Ansonsten echt top.bis auf die probleme der fox-gabeln. Wenn interesse hast ich verkaufe meins eventuell .... guter preis, 18 zoll.

Ansonsten macht es echt laune. Kletterst super und bergab eine granate. Wenn der dämpfer hinten bissl besser wäre. Hanzzsl is da deutlich besser. Aber das ist ja auch was anderes alleine vom gewicht. Beim sram antrieb vorne 28er blatt drauf, dann kommst auch adequat die berge hoch.oder nimmst die billigere version, also nicht das sl, baust dir slx bremsen drauf und hast knapp 850 euro gespart.
Vom gesamtkonzept ist das bis jetzt so mit das beste bike, dass ich mal hatte.


----------



## --HANK-- (6. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Nimm nen rs monarch rt 3 debon. Das habe ich an meinem auch gemacht. Vorne noch die pike.... und du hast ein völlig anderes rad. Aber vorsichtig mit ungehen, nicht dass was kaputt geht an dem hobel... )).



Merce ;-)


----------



## Valon (6. August 2015)

Leider ist dieser Dämpfer in 216 nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## --HANK-- (6. August 2015)

Warum das? Altes Model? Gibt es eine Alternative ?


----------



## steffenbecki (6. August 2015)

Valon schrieb:


> Leider ist dieser Dämpfer in 216 nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.


Ja schwierig... findest kaum, da er oft werksmässig verbaut wird.

Da fährst besser wenn dein bike zu nem guten preis verkaufst und dir ein 15er modell mit rs holst. Bei den 15er jahrgängen hatte cube eh ausstattungsmässig viel drauf gelegt. Z.b. ne reverb, bessere schaltungen, bessere laufräder, bessere bremsen. Am 13 er war ja z.b. ne deore kassette drauf ))). Im jahrgang 15 hatten die räder echt ne top ausstattung für den gleichen preis. Das 13 er hatte mal nen uvp von 3500 oder ? Ohne sattelstütze usw. Hat mein händler auch immer gesagt. 2015 hatte cube eine agressive marktstrategie um marktanteil zu bekommen

Vergleich einfach mal die beiden jahrgänge. Die 16er pike hat ebenfalls ordentlich aufgeschlagen. Ich hab meine 15er z.b. für 600 gekauft. Aktuell kostet die 16er um die 900 rum meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (10. August 2015)

So, nachdem sich bisher keiner getraut hat, hab ich einfach den Dämpfer auf gut Glück bestellt, um zu sehen ob er passt.
Und siehe da... Er passt !!!!  Wenn auch ar&chknapp. 1mm !


----------



## Valon (10. August 2015)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> So, nachdem sich bisher keiner getraut hat, hab ich einfach den Dämpfer auf gut Glück bestellt, um zu sehen ob er passt.
> Und siehe da... Er passt !!!!  Wenn auch ar&chknapp. 1mm !



Hast Du mal komplett eingefedert?


----------



## steffenbecki (10. August 2015)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> So, nachdem sich bisher keiner getraut hat, hab ich einfach den Dämpfer auf gut Glück bestellt, um zu sehen ob er passt.
> Und siehe da... Er passt !!!!  Wenn auch ar&chknapp. 1mm !


Mhhh cool, wenn dir das canyon spektral ansiehst ist da auch nicht mehr platz. Gub mal nachricht ob das funzt.


----------



## schneller Emil (11. August 2015)

Hab ihn ohne Luft komplett eingefedert und das geht sich bei mir aus. Die engste Stelle ist unten, wenn der Dämpfer komplett AUSgefedert ist am sitzrohr. Da ist knapp 1 mm Platz.
Als Alternative könnte man ihn vermutlich noch auf den Kopf stellen, da das Oberteil kleiner ist. Dann kommt man aber sehr schlecht zum Hebel.
Morgen dann erste fahrversuche.


----------



## waran (11. August 2015)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> So, nachdem sich bisher keiner getraut hat, hab ich einfach den Dämpfer auf gut Glück bestellt, um zu sehen ob er passt.
> Und siehe da... Er passt !!!!  Wenn auch ar&chknapp. 1mm !



Moin,
welche Rahmengröße fährst du?
Hatte schon lange überlegt, das mal zu testen bei meinem in 18 Zoll.  Das macht Mut.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. August 2015)

Hab gestern auch überlegt, ob es da bei den Rahmengrößen Unterschiede gibt. Sollte eigentlich gleich bleiben, weil sonst auch der Dämpfer verschiedene Einbaumaße hätte.


----------



## schneller Emil (11. August 2015)

Stimmt


----------



## Vincy (11. August 2015)

Umgedreht hast dann Unten noch weniger Platz, weil der Climb-Hebel weiter absteht.
Wenn man den nicht unbedigt benötigt, könnte man den abmontieren oder anderweitig ersetzen.
Hast da Air Volume Spacer drin?
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline
https://www.canecreek.com/resources/DBInline_Dimensions.pdf
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Double-Barrel-Air-Inline-Daempfer-Modell-2015-p39994/


----------



## schneller Emil (11. August 2015)

Hebel nach vorne unten wäre, glaub ich, kein Problem. Da ist etwas mehr Platz, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Spacer hab ich noch keinen drin, kann erst Donnerstag die erste Testfahrt machen, und werd dann mal sehen...

Rahmengrösse M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. August 2015)

*Cube Stereo 160 C68 Action Team 27.5* *MY2016*
http://www.cube.eu/cubeworld/highlights-2016/stereo-160-c68-action-team-275/
*


 

 


 *


----------



## Al_Borland (13. August 2015)

Schick schick. Aber wären sie mal lieber bei UD-Carbon als Deckschicht geblieben. Das fand ich schicker.


----------



## schneller Emil (15. August 2015)

nachdem ich nun die erste einstellorgie mit 4 stunden und heute eine größere tour hinter mir hab, kommt das erste feedback:

172cm groß, abtropfgewicht 64kg, fahrfertig ca. 68kg?

mit ca. 125 PSI hab ich 30% sag, HSC 4,  HSR 2, LSC 3, LSR 6 clicks.

auf den normalen trails super, Climbswitch funktioniert super und beruhigt das fahrwerk ausreichend! 
ABER: bei einem trail mit größeren sprüngen nutze ich bei Landungen ins flat den gesamten federweg bzw. schlage durch. auch bei größeren sprüngen mit guter Landung.
nicht allzu häufig, aber für mich dennoch nicht zufriedenstellend, sodass ich einen spacer verbauen werde. weis nur noch nicht welchen bzw. wieviel.
hat jemand vorschläge?


----------



## deathmetal (16. August 2015)

Auch beim diesjährigen AlpenX hat sich das Stereo wieder tapfer geschlagen. 
Nach dem 1x11 Umbau noch besser  Nur die Gabel.... da muss was Neues her glaube ich.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. August 2015)

Ich kann nach dem Umbau auf Factory-Dämpfung nicht mehr klagen. Minimales Losbrechmoment, sauber einstellbar, rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Wäre ne Überlegung wert.
Ich habe die TALAS-Einheit erst mal gelassen, was dann ohne großen Service bei MRC Tuning mit 300 EUR und 4 Tagen Bearbeitungszeit in der Vorsaison zu Buche schlug.


----------



## LanceDD (16. August 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich kann nach dem Umbau auf Factory-Dämpfung nicht mehr klagen. Minimales Losbrechmoment, sauber einstellbar, rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Wäre ne Überlegung wert.
> Ich habe die TALAS-Einheit erst mal gelassen, was dann ohne großen Service bei MRC Tuning mit 300 EUR und 4 Tagen Bearbeitungszeit in der Vorsaison zu Buche schlug.


Geht da eigentlich auch was beim Dämpfer? Ich habe bei 92kg nackig schon die kleinste Luftkammer eingebaut, aber die Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stellungen CTD sind fast nicht spürbar. 
Wenn man den Dämpfer zum Service schickt, kann man sich da ein Tuning "wünschen", bzw. auswählen. Die Jungs von Fox hatten auf nem Rennen so was angedeutet. Einfach dazu schreiben, wie man es gerne hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. August 2015)

Das Dämpfer Tune kann man dort abändern lassen.
Das Air Volume hat auf die CTD-Wirkung keinen Einfluss. Die Spacer bewirken nur die Endprogression.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=568


----------



## deathmetal (16. August 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich kann nach dem Umbau auf Factory-Dämpfung nicht mehr klagen. Minimales Losbrechmoment, sauber einstellbar, rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Wäre ne Überlegung wert.
> Ich habe die TALAS-Einheit erst mal gelassen, was dann ohne großen Service bei MRC Tuning mit 300 EUR und 4 Tagen Bearbeitungszeit in der Vorsaison zu Buche schlug.



Is ne Überlegung wert! Das oder ne Pike war meine Überlegung. Talas/DPA muss auf jeden Fall drin sein für mich, den Beg hoch finde ich das angenehmer.


----------



## waterman190 (16. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, habe mir nen Stereo HPC 140 29 Rahmenset in XL zugelegt. Vier Fragen die mich i.M. rumtreiben.
Erste Frage: Welche FG würdet ihr mir empfehlen: FOX 34 als Evo, Talas, Performance oder gar Factory oder RS Pike oder eine Mazzocchi, bin da etwas überfragt. Oder die Fox 32 oder RS Revelation?
Zweite Frage zum Tretlager. Im Rahmen ist ein Pressfit Lager da past aber meine 2-Fach XT nicht rein, welches Lager würdet ihr empfehlen und kann man dies selbst wechseln.
Dritte Frage Steuersatz, welchen Steuersatz ist in euren Bikes verbaut.
Vierte Frage: Welche Laufräder fahrt ihr bin 191cm/86 KG.
Schon besten Dank im Voraus.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## LanceDD (16. August 2015)

waterman190 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe mir nen Stereo HPC 140 29 Rahmenset in XL zugelegt. Vier Fragen die mich i.M. rumtreiben.
> Erste Frage: Welche FG würdet ihr mir empfehlen: FOX 34 als Evo, Talas, Performance oder gar Factory oder RS Pike oder eine Mazzocchi, bin da etwas überfragt. Oder die Fox 32 oder RS Revelation?
> Zweite Frage zum Tretlager. Im Rahmen ist ein Pressfit Lager da past aber meine 2-Fach XT nicht rein, welches Lager würdet ihr empfehlen und kann man dies selbst wechseln.
> Dritte Frage Steuersatz, welchen Steuersatz ist in euren Bikes verbaut.
> ...


Ich fahre den gleichen Rahmen wie du, habe aber noch vom Händler die Fox durch ne Pike tauschen lassen. Erst mit den 2015er Modellen sollen die Fox wieder auf Augenhöhe sein. 

Steuersatz ist original.

Innenlager? Keine Ahnung. 

Laufräder: fürs Grobe die originalen Cube, bis sie auseinanderfallen mit Maxxis DHR2 vorn und Hans Dampf hinten. 
Dann habe ich noch'n leichten Laufradsatz mit Ryde Trace Trail, CX Ray, Bitex Naben und Schwalbe Rocket Ron schlauchlos. Der spart satte 1360g (!) gegenüber dem Original und den fahre ich meistens in den Wäldern rings um Dresden.


----------



## DaKing (17. August 2015)

waterman190 schrieb:


> Erste Frage: Welche FG würdet ihr mir empfehlen: FOX 34 als Evo, Talas, Performance oder gar Factory oder RS Pike oder eine Mazzocchi, bin da etwas überfragt. Oder die Fox 32 oder RS Revelation?



Findste das nicht ein bisschen Doubleposted? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube...ox34-32-oder-rspike-oder-rsrevelation.762147/

Grüße


----------



## Orby (17. August 2015)

waterman190 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe mir nen Stereo HPC 140 29 Rahmenset in XL zugelegt. Vier Fragen die mich i.M. rumtreiben.
> Erste Frage: Welche FG würdet ihr mir empfehlen: FOX 34 als Evo, Talas, Performance oder gar Factory oder RS Pike oder eine Mazzocchi, bin da etwas überfragt. Oder die Fox 32 oder RS Revelation?
> Zweite Frage zum Tretlager. Im Rahmen ist ein Pressfit Lager da past aber meine 2-Fach XT nicht rein, welches Lager würdet ihr empfehlen und kann man dies selbst wechseln.
> Dritte Frage Steuersatz, welchen Steuersatz ist in euren Bikes verbaut.
> ...



Die Pike ist eine sichere Bank. Durch den einfachen Einbau von Spacern super einstellbar. Denke wirst 1-2 Spacer benötigen. 

Bei Fox würde ich zur 34 ab 2016 greifen, die ist sicherlich auf Augenhöhe, wenn nicht sogar eine Tick besser. 

Falls passend, würde ich bei RS eine Blick auf die Yari werfen. Könnte von Preis-Leistung sehr interessant sein.


----------



## PraterRadler (17. August 2015)

Pike Solo Air 140 oder 150. Habe selber auch XL Rahmenset aufgebaut. 

Steuersatz: Nimm auf alle Fälle den originalen, den FSA hierfür anbietet. Orbit Tapered Integrated oder so heißt der. Da stimmt dann auch der Wasserschutz. Viele von den Daten her kompatible Steuersätze der bekannten Marken führen zu Problemen aufgrund des Steuerrohrabschlusses.




Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-TL10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (17. August 2015)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Pike Solo Air 140 oder 150. Habe selber auch XL Rahmenset aufgebaut.
> 
> Steuersatz: Nimm auf alle Fälle den originalen, den FSA hierfür anbietet. Orbit Tapered Integrated oder so heißt der. Da stimmt dann auch der Wasserschutz. Viele von den Daten her kompatible Steuersätze der bekannten Marken führen zu Problemen aufgrund des Steuerrohrabschlusses.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte wohl auch lieber die 150mm nehmen sollen. Die Geometrieveränderung sollte sich im Rahmen halten und 10mm mehr sind halt 10mm mehr. Naja, beim nächsten Mal... 
Beim Canyon Spectral gab's/gibt's ja auch die EX Variante mit 10mm mehr an der Front...


----------



## PraterRadler (17. August 2015)

In den Westalpen getestet: 150 mm passt sehr gut. 
Auch keine Uphill-Probleme. Eigentlich nur verbaut, da zum Kaufzeitpunkt 150mm als Angebot viel günstiger war.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-TL10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## twentysixrules (18. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Stereo-Gemeinde,

Ich bin in unserer Bike-Enduro-Gruppe der einzige dreifach Fahrer. Wie ich den Bildern entnehme haben einigen von euch bereits auf 1x11 umgerüstet. Gibt es dabei noch etwas zu beachten? Ich habe von einem Tausche des Freilaufs gelesen etc... Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Die aktuelle SRAM GX Gruppe erscheint ganz ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. August 2015)

Für Sram 11-fach brauchst einen XD Driver Freilauf. Mußt schaun, ob dein LRS dafür umrüstbar ist. Für Shimano 11-fach brauchst dagegen keinen speziellen Freilauf. Für Sram brauchst beim Stereo ein anderes Schaltauge.


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2015)

Generelle Vorsicht, beim Umbau von Stereo SHPC Modellen ist geboten.

DER Cube Service ist knallhart mit Garantie, wenn man was selbst umbaut;-)

Bei Kurbelumbau must Du unbedingt drauf achten kein Fett für die Pressfitschalen zu nehmen! Einfach mit Speziaklwerkzeug einpressen ist normal und genügt. Fett  kann zu Aufweichungen des Tretlagergehäuses führen.

Auf jeden die aktuelle Bedienungsanleitung studieren. Fast alles bringt die Garantie in Gefahr....insbesondere Gabelwechsel + Dämpfertausch sind sehr kritisch.

Stereo ED 160 und AM 140 SHPC dürfen lauf Bedienungsanleitung PDF 2015 :

http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...sanleitungen/CUBE_Bike_Manual_german_2015.pdf

Kategorie 4 auch nur noch _sporadisch_ 0,5m springen . 2013 waren es beim 160er noch 1m , glaube ich.

Gilt hier allgemein von 100mm -160mm. Auch Frizz 160 und die übrigen Modelle aus Alu sind mit drin in der Einschränkung.

Faktisch erlischt hier ganz schnell die Garantie und Gewährleistung, wenn man ein solches als AM oder Ed deklariertes Bike sagen wir artgerecht nach internationaler Definition fährt......ich finde das etwas enttäuschend!

Das die Geräte keine Parkfreigabe haben ist uns ja eh klar !

2013 so:


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2015)

fährt schon jemand 11- fach XT am Stereo 29 ? Taugt es?


----------



## twentysixrules (18. August 2015)

Genau, das wäre auch mein Gedanke, auch wenn ich kurz daran gedacht habe evtl. Auf 1x10 zu gehen, habe aber Bedenken wegen der Kletterreserven...schieben ist doof. LRS ist noch der Original SunRingle, der hat sich bisher unbeeindruckt durch jedes Gelände gepflügt.


----------



## verdeboreale (18. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,

eine kurze Frage:

Mein Rahmen hatte ja Risse an der Aufnahme der Schaltzüge. Bekomme nun einen neuen aus Modelljahr 2015 (war das ein Kampf bezüglich der Farben - sehr bescheidener Service - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte). Hat sich da irgend was verändert im Vergleich zum 2013er? Nö, oder?

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Soldi (18. August 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


Im meinem Fall gabs ne 2013er Schwinge für eine 2013er Schwinge. Als mein 2012er Carbon (damals das Topmodell) eingerissen war wollten sie mich zuerst mit einem Alurahmen (von einem Bike das etwas mehr als die Hälfte kostete) abspeisen, da er keine 2012er Carbonrahmen mer gab.


----------



## Soldi (18. August 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## verdeboreale (18. August 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Im meinem Fall gabs ne 2013er Schwinge für eine 2013er Schwinge. Als mein 2012er Carbon (damals das Topmodell) eingerissen war wollten sie mich zuerst mit einem Alurahmen (von einem Bike das etwas mehr als die Hälfte kostete) abspeisen, da er keine 2012er Carbonrahmen mer gab.



Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht. Ich sehe ja ein, dass nicht alle Rahmenfarben ewig lieferbar sind. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, dass ich mit einem bunten, wild gemixten Fahrrad rumfahre. Die Vorschläge gipfelten in 2. Wahl Rahmen oder in einem HPC - Rahmen. Hallo? Wir reden hier von einem > 3.000 Euro Bike. Außerdem lag das ganze nicht etwa in der freiwilligen Herstellergarantie, sondern voll in der Gewährleistung innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate! Ein mehr als peinlicher Service.
Na ja. Bekomme ja jetzt einen 2015er Rahmen und diverse Anbauteile werden angepasst. Ich bin also zufrieden, ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht kompromissbereit bin. 
Ist der 2015er jetzt baugleich mit dem 2013er oder nicht?

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Soldi (18. August 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Ist der 2015er jetzt baugleich mit dem 2013er oder nicht?


Hatte Deinen ersten Post falsch gelesen. Auf jeden Fall ist beim 2015er die Ausführung der Aufnahme der Dämpferwippe anders (beim 2013er ein Höcker, beim 2015er eine gerade auslaufende Linie).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (18. August 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hatte Deinen ersten Post falsch gelesen. Auf jeden Fall ist beim 2015er die Ausführung der Aufnahme der Dämpferwippe anders (beim 2013er ein Höcker, beim 2015er eine gerade auslaufende Linie).



Mh. Habe gerade Bilder verglichen. Die sehen aber irgendwie gleich aus.


----------



## Soldi (18. August 2015)

Stimmt, die gerade auslaufende Linie haben nur die 140mm Modelle.


----------



## verdeboreale (18. August 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Stimmt, die gerade auslaufende Linie haben nur die 140mm Modelle.



Ich habe doch ein 140er! ;-) Oh man, Du verwirrst mich!


----------



## waran (18. August 2015)

twentysixrules schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Stereo-Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich bin in unserer Bike-Enduro-Gruppe der einzige dreifach Fahrer. Wie ich den Bildern entnehme haben einigen von euch bereits auf 1x11 umgerüstet. Gibt es dabei noch etwas zu beachten? Ich habe von einem Tausche des Freilaufs gelesen etc... Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Die aktuelle SRAM GX Gruppe erscheint ganz ordentlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413361



Hallo.
Ich bin gerade dabei mein 2013er Stereo 160mm Race auf 1-fach umzubauen. Zunächst hatte ich eine Bastellösung mit 1x10 z.B. mit Mirfe Ritzel geplant, mich aber dann für eine Komplettlösung in Form der neuen Shimano 1x11 XT entschieden. 
Warum nicht SRAM? - Soweit ich weiss kann ich an meiner Nabe den Freilauf nicht tauschen. Also wären die Kosten deutlich höher gewesen (neue Nabe bzw. neuer Freilauf und SRAM 1x11 ist allgemein teurer)

Neu kaufen muss ich also Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette, Trigger (jeweils XT M8000) und als Kettenblatt werde ich mir das Hope Retainer mit 32 Zähnen an meine alte XT 3-fach-Kurbel schrauben. Kostenpunkt ca. 260 Euro.

Meine Kettenblätter hatte man bei Cube übrigens so fest montiert, dass mir nichts anderes übrig blieb, als die Kettenblattschrauben aufzubohren.


----------



## LanceDD (19. August 2015)

waran schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin gerade dabei mein 2013er Stereo 160mm Race auf 1-fach umzubauen. Zunächst hatte ich eine Bastellösung mit 1x10 z.B. mit Mirfe Ritzel geplant, mich aber dann für eine Komplettlösung in Form der neuen Shimano 1x11 XT entschieden.
> Warum nicht SRAM? - Soweit ich weiss kann ich an meiner Nabe den Freilauf nicht tauschen. Also wären die Kosten deutlich höher gewesen (neue Nabe bzw. neuer Freilauf und SRAM 1x11 ist allgemein teurer)
> 
> ...


Ach Mensch, das is ja geil! 
Diese Preise hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten und bin nun wieder angefixt auf 11fach umzubauen. Für den Gegenwert des kompletten Umbaus gab's ja bisher nur die 11fach Kassette von SRAM!

Einziger Wermutstropfen bleibt das fehlende 10er Ritzel, wo dann mit 30/11 schon sehr bald Schluss beim Treten ist... 

Aber da mein Umwerfer mittlerweile ziemlich schwer schaltet und ich nicht ständig Züge wechseln will, überlege ich nun ernsthaft den Umbau. Zumal dann auch der Reverb Hebel nach links kann und und und...


----------



## twentysixrules (19. August 2015)

Ich habe einen hervorragenden Saint 10fach Hebel, den könnte ich nutzen, wenn ich 1x10 fahre...dachte da an eine X1Kurbel mit PG1070 Kassette und Saint Schaltwerk....braucht man wohl etwas Körner. Ich war Trailbiken im Pfälzerwalz und hatte zwei Kona Process Fahrer dabei mit 1x11, und das mich mich schon beeindruckt wie einfach das war, gerade im Bikepark Trippstadt....null Gefummel links.

Bezüglich SRAM Umbau, welches Schaltauge müsste ich denn dafür verwenden und Weiß jemand ob der Original LRS auf XD umrüstbar ist? Es würde auch bei den Zuganschlägen am Unterrohr ein unschönes Loch auftauchen durch den Wegfall eines Schaltzuges...wohl sehr dreckanfällig wenn man das nicht verschließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (19. August 2015)

Der Gegenhalter im UR lässt sich bei Cube in 1x11 nachkaufen.


----------



## waran (19. August 2015)

twentysixrules schrieb:


> Ich habe einen hervorragenden Saint 10fach Hebel, den könnte ich nutzen, wenn ich 1x10 fahre...dachte da an eine X1Kurbel mit PG1070 Kassette und Saint Schaltwerk....braucht man wohl etwas Körner. Ich war Trailbiken im Pfälzerwalz und hatte zwei Kona Process Fahrer dabei mit 1x11, und das mich mich schon beeindruckt wie einfach das war, gerade im Bikepark Trippstadt....null Gefummel links.



Hallo,
was versprichst du dir von dieser Maßnahme? Bandbreite bleibt die gleiche. Eventuell sparst du etwas Gewicht. Dafür viel Bastelei und viel Geld eingesetzt. Wenn du die Bandbreite eh nicht vergrößern willst, kannst du auch einfach das kleine und das große KB abschrauben (und das mittlere evtl gegen ein NW tauschen), Kassette, Kurbel, Schaltwerk kann bleiben. Wenn du bei 1x10 die Bandbreite der neuen Shimano XT haben willst, schau mal im Forum "Schaltung" bei den DIY-XX1-Alternativen rein.


----------



## twentysixrules (19. August 2015)

Danke für die Hinweise bislang, ich Blick auch bei den ganzen Lagerstandards nicht mehr durch. Die SRAM Kurbeln haben wohl alle 30mm Hohlwellen...würde das Lager denn überhaupt passen? Jetzt bin ich langsam verwirrt...Shimano 24mm, SRAM 30mm...scheint wohl Bastelei zu sein. Aber Bike-Tausch scheidet für mich klar aus...dann lieber Umbau.


----------



## brösmeli (19. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Für Sram 11-fach brauchst einen XD Driver Freilauf. Mußt schaun, ob dein LRS dafür umrüstbar ist. Für Shimano 11-fach brauchst dagegen keinen speziellen Freilauf. Für Sram brauchst beim Stereo ein anderes Schaltauge.



Hallo @Vincy

Was meinst du, bräuchte es für die shimano xt 2016 11fach auch ein anderes schaltauge?

Danke und gruss


----------



## waran (19. August 2015)

Bin zwar nicht Vincy, 
aber ich hab bisher noch kein Schaltauge wechseln müssen beim Austausch meiner (Shimano-) Schaltwerke.


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo @Vincy
> 
> Was meinst du, bräuchte es für die shimano xt 2016 11fach auch ein anderes schaltauge?



Nein, nur für Sram brauchst da ein anderes.
*für Sram* http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatzteile/schaltaugen/product/cube-drop-out-2090-axh-sram-black/
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspen...eo-140-super-hpc-sl-29-redwood-flashred-2015/
*für Shimano* http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...ct/cube-drop-out-2091-axh-direct-mount-black/
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-super-hpc-slt-29-zeroblack-2015/


----------



## twentysixrules (19. August 2015)

Bin immer wieder überrascht was man hier alles erfährt. Hat jemand von euch mal auf eine SRAM Kurbel umgebaut? Das scheint bei den Maßen des Tretlagergehäuses schwierig zu sein, aber ich bin was die Basteleien angeht auch noch ein Anfänger..vielleicht wisst ihr mehr dazu. Übrigens clever von Shimano, dass der neue Trigger nicht an die bisherige XT kompatibel ist...die gebe ich nicht her, die Verbindung zwischen XT Bremshebel und Saint Schalthebel ist einfach klasse.

@waran: ich wil ohnehin meine DreifaachKurbel in das AMS meiner Frau einbauen+ Umwerfer etc...


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

e


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2015)

twentysixrules schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder überrascht was man hier alles erfährt. Hat jemand von euch mal auf eine SRAM Kurbel umgebaut? Das scheint bei den Maßen des Tretlagergehäuses schwierig zu sein, aber ich bin was die Basteleien angeht auch noch ein Anfänger..vielleicht wisst ihr mehr dazu. Übrigens clever von Shimano, dass der neue Trigger nicht an die bisherige XT kompatibel ist...die gebe ich nicht her, die Verbindung zwischen XT Bremshebel und Saint Schalthebel ist einfach klasse.



Beim Stereo brauchst dann Sram GXP Pressfit BB92 68/73mm.
Für die "alten" XT Bremshebel mit *I-Spec B* gibt es auch neue XT Schalthebel 11-fach (*SL-M8000 B-I*). Nur *nicht *für die Bremshebel mit *I-Spec A*!
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-I-mit-I-Spec-2-3-11-fach-Modell-2016-p43931/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (19. August 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ähnlich, ich hatte ebenfalls nen defekten Cube Stereo 140 SHPC. Herr Pic vom Service rief "privat" an und es wurde ein merkwürdig freundliches Gespräch. Am nächstenTag bekam ich die Garantieausschluß mit Rahmen zugestellt. Ohne Ersatz. Denkt dran, der typ leist hier mit und auch auf facebook twitter , whasts app , nur um Gründe für einen mögliche Garantieausschluss zu finden.
> 
> Wenn Ihr auch einige ungeklärte Proble Habt könnte man sich bei baugleichen Frames derselben Reihe zusammentun -für den Sachverständigen mit Termin. Ich gehe auch zur heiligen Messe am See und werde das sicher nicht nur so gucken-sondern Unterhaltungen am Cube Stand sehr öffentlich führen;
> Eure schlechten Erfahrungen postet doch ruhig mal direkt an Cube und auf deren offizielle facebooksite. Die sollen ruhig merken, dass sie Ihre Kundschaft vergraulen, meine Meinung!
> ...


Is ja krass! Mir fehlen die Worte! Solche Säcke!


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

e


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2015)

@ crossboss
Du bist es doch selber schuld. Machst unerlaubte Umbauten an deinem Bike und veröffentlichst dies auch noch.
Dann sich darüber wundern und beschwerden, dass der Hersteller hier mit liest. Es ist sein gutes Recht, es ist ein öffentliches Forum!
Fals dir noch nicht bekannt ist, hier im Forum gibt es eine Datenspeicherung, da können die ggfls auch deine gelöschten Posts nachverfolgen!


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

e


----------



## Al_Borland (19. August 2015)

Ihm gehts ja sicher auch nicht um die Teile an sich, sondern vermutlich eher um den Anbau durch uns als nicht authorisierte Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## jogejude (19. August 2015)

Hi crossboss,

Tut mir leid für dich. Ich hatte bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Cube Service bei meinem 2013 SHPC gemacht:
- Rahmen nach aufgewertetem Tretlagersitz auf Garantie getauscht (9 Monate nach Kauf)
- Hinterbau trotz Selbstverschulden nach Sturz auf Garantie getauscht (13 Monate nach Kauf).
- Sitzstrebe mit dem üblichen Anriss im Tretlagerbereich auf Garantie getauscht (25 Monate nach Kauf).

Das Garantiehandling finde ich super, mir machen nur die zahlreichen Mängel Sorgen. Bei mir laufen die 3 Jahre Garantie im Dezember ab und ich hoffe danach keine grösseren Issues mehr zu haben. Immerhin scheint der Tretlagersitz diesmal zu halten, als ich neulich das Lager gewechselt habe (XT Innenlager hat nur gut 18 Monate gehalten) war wirklich noch alles press und auch das neue Lager brauchte Druck. Ich merke jetzt eher den Verschleiss an den Parts, die Laufräder müssen öfter zentriert werden, Gabel und Dämpfer habe ich eine Totalrevision bei Fox gegönnt, Züge, Kette, Kassette und vor allem die Bremsscheiben wurden schon mehrmals gewechselt...das ist aber üblich und lässt sich bei artgerechtem Einsatz nicht vermeiden.

Viele Grüsse,
Jogejude


----------



## ButcherFromHell (19. August 2015)

@crossboss: du baust das Fahrwerk komplett um und wunderst dich! Also ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht so richtig. Ich finde es auch überhaupt nicht gut Personen namentlich zu nennen und anzugreifen. Das geht dann doch etwas zu weit. Vielleicht solltest du lieber ein klärendes Gespräch suchen.


----------



## verdeboreale (19. August 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> meinst Du Herrn *xxx*?
> 
> Keine Klarnamen! @Anto



Nein. Ich habe alles über meinen Händler abgewickelt. Denn der ist ja auch der Ansprechpartner, wenn es um Gewährleistung geht. Garantie ist ja wieder eine andere Nummer. Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass der Service -um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken- sehr suboptimal ist. Da hätte ich in dieser Preisklasse deutlich mehr erwartet. 
Gute Produkte bieten andere Hersteller auch. Gerade bei so speziellen Produkten, die ja im Grunde nur von "Freaks" gekauft werden, wird man sich auf Dauer nur über den Service halten können. Ärgerlich genug, wenn das Rad nach so kurzer Zeit schon defekt ist. Muss man den Kunden dann auch noch zusätzlich mit unsinnigen/unverschämten Vorschlägen ärgern? Ich denke nicht. Meine nächste Wahl wird nicht mehr so selbstverständlich auf Cube fallen. 
Und es ist nicht so, dass die Qualität überragend wäre. Beim ersten Stereo war ziemlich am Anfang erst mal die Revelation futsch. Dann, auf einem mehrere Tage-Trip im Schwarzwald hatte sich das Lager der Hauptschwinge nach außen gelöst, so dass ich nur noch auf zwei Kettenblättern weiterfahren konnte. Das ganze bei ganz normalen Touren. Eigentlich null Stress für das Stereo, das ja für ganz anderes gemacht ist. Und jetzt, nachdem ich mich das erste Mal für Carbon entschieden habe, ist nach so kurzer Zeit der komplette Rahmen platt. Da kommen mir so langsam Zweifel, ob die Qualitätssicherung so ist, wie sie sein sollte und ob der Preis zur Qualität passt und umgekehrt.

Crossboss, ich kann Deinen Kummer also verstehen. Aber -und das muss ich leider auch sagen- ist der komplette Fahrwerkstausch natürlich schon so eine Sache, wenns um die Garantie geht. Ich befürchte, da würdest Du bei jedem Hersteller Probleme bekommen. Das sind nicht nur unwesentliche Sachen. 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)




----------



## boblike (19. August 2015)

Ich kaufe doch kein Bike bei dem ich dann nichts tauschen darf, wo gibt es denn so was. So lange man keine 180er Gabel verbaut oder hinten eine 200er Bremsscheibe, gibt es keine Grund zu meckern. Ganz ehrlich, das ist eine Sauerei und ich kann euch gut verstehen! Warte seit 4 Monaten auf die Abwicklung meines Hinterbaus, weil beim Kauf die PM Aufnahme schief war. Man kann es fahren, aber die Justage gleicht dem Einstellen eines Lasers, da der Spalt durch den schiefen Bremszylinder noch kleiner ist!

Aber hier im Forum nach hinweisen zu suchen ist aller unterste Schublade und beweist dass deren QM nichts auf dem Kasten hat. Mir fehlen echt die Worte und ich finde es gut von crossboss es hier zu teilen.

Was mir auch nicht in den Kopf will, warum hier ein User so angegriffen wird. Sollten wir nicht zusammen halten? Naja, wen interessieren schon alte Werte, wenn man versteckt hinter einem Avatar mal ordentlich abhaten kann, weil man ja sonst nicht mal bei der Alten was zu melden hat und vom Chef nur auf den Deckel kriegt. Schämen solltet ihr euch!

Klar sollte man keine Namen nennen, aber deswegen hat er trotzdem recht. Habe seine Umbauten von Beginn an verfolgt und sehe keine wirklich guten Grund daran zu meckern.

Wenn ich so was lese: Man braucht sich nicht wunder, wenn man das ganze Fahrwerk umbaut.
Da krieg ich nen Föhn!


----------



## verdeboreale (19. August 2015)

Na ja. Man muss die Kirche trotz allem im Dorf lassen. Der Hersteller gewährleistet für das Produkt. So, wie es ausgeliefert wird. Das ist auch o.k. so. Warum sollte er für alle möglichen Umbauten gewährleisten oder sogar Garantie (=freiwillig) geben? Jeder, der sein Bike während der Gewährleistung/Garantie umbaut, sollte sich dessen bewusst sein.
Wie das am Ende gehandhabt wird und ob man eine gewissen Kulanz walten lässt, ist eine ganz andere Sache. 

Aber ich bin komplett bei Dir, dass die Wartezeiten, bis man bei einer Lösung ist, schlicht ein Witz sind. Vier Monate für so eine Kleinigkeit! Na ja. Habe ja auch zwei Monate rumgemacht. 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2015)

plonk !

mit Ersatz Rahmen 2, im Originalzustand,

nachdem der erste diese Defekt auftrat, hatte mir Cube  selbst gesagt ich müsse Formula und RS ausbauen und nur noch Fox fahren......dann dennoch Feindkontakt auf Forstweg Kompression mit dem Durchrauschenden FOX. Hinterbau schädigt S itzrohr!
Wenn ich den Rahmen wiederhabe geht es zum vereidigten-unabhängigen -Sachverständigen ,-dem Man auch hoffentlich vertrauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ButcherFromHell (21. August 2015)

@crossboss
ich habe auch 'nen 2013er Stereo gleiches Modell. Bei mir berührt der Hinterbau bzw. die Wippe das Sitzrohr auch mit leeren Dämpfer überhaupt nicht. Auch bei meinen Kollegen im Radverein besteht das Problem nicht. Nur mit brachialer Gewalt kann dieser Effekt möglich sein. Dass sich der Firmenanwalt bei Dir gemeldet hat, ist aufgrund deiner Posts und der persönlichen Nennung (mal ganz abgesehen von deinen verbalen Ausfällen) von Mitarbeiter nur nachvollziehbar. Ich hoffe Du bekommst deswegen keine größeren Schwierigkeiten. Ich denke du solltest mal einen Gang runterschalten. Aber trotzdem viel Glück bei Deinem Rechtsstreit.


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2015)

e


----------



## ButcherFromHell (21. August 2015)

Hallo crossboss,

ich bin ja nicht einer der viele Beiträge schreibt, aber dein Fall ist interessant (ich habe vor kurzem mein Jurastudium abgeschlossen).
Du sagst, du hast 10 Sachmängel am Bike festgestellt. Ausschlaggebend für die Mängelrüge wäre das Kaufdatum. Nach 6 Monaten bist du in der Beweispflicht, dann wird es aber praktisch unmöglich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bemängelst du die Konstruktion des Rahmens. Falls der Hersteller nachweisen kann (und das kann er vermutlich), das die Konstruktion funktioniert (Stichwort: Sorgfaltspflicht Marktbeobachtung) dann müsstest du sämtliche Kosten tragen, die durch einen Rechtsstreit entstehen + Folgekosten. Falls der Hersteller einen Nachweis erbringen kann, dass du das Fahrwerk umgebaut hast, dann hast du keinerlei Aussicht auf Erfolg. Leider fehlen mir die Details um dir einige Tipps zu geben. Ich kann dir aber nur raten sorgfältig und sachlich vorzugehen. Sehr wichtig wäre noch die Einhaltung von Fristen die durch einen Anwalt gesetzt werden/wurden. Sportliche Grüße!


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2015)

um es mit Jan Delay zu sagen: "Wir machen das klar!"

IMHO auch für viele tausend andere Cube Fahrer hier und überall;-)


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (22. August 2015)

Wir kennen ja heutige Rechtsprechung....im *offiziellen *_*Cube Trailer* zum *2012er 2013 Modellen*_ unten wird gar eine deutlich sichtbare _*freeride affine Eignung* für das *Stereo 29 140 und 27,5 160 der 
suggereiert da so dargestellt *und beworben. Nur es darf das nicht:_

*



 *


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2015)

Dafür, dass du angeblich alles besser weisst, verhälst dich recht stümperhaft.
Bist an deinem Dilemma doch selber Schuld. Machst unerlaubte Umbauten am Bike und veröffentlichst es auch noch. Jetzt ist das Jammern gross. Deine Fahrweise ist auch nicht grad materialschonend, erstrecht nicht bei deinem hohen Gewicht (über 100kg!).
Geh zu einem guten Anwalt und lass dich beraten. Nach 6 Monaten ab Kaufdatum liegt die Beweispflicht beim Käufer! Du mußt den Nachweis (zB Gutachten von einem Sachverständigen) erbringen, dass da zB Konstruktionsmängel vorliegen.
Dass, was du hier machst, ist nicht der richtige Weg. Da erreichst du bei Cube gar nichts!


----------



## Soldi (22. August 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass Du Dir wenn Du auf Konfrontation gehst keinen Gefallen tust. Im Prinzip bist Du nach 6 Monaten immer von einer gewissen "Kulanz" des Händlers/Herstellers abhängig, da gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch kein "richtig" oder "falsch" wenn der Hersteller nicht grob fahrlässig gehandelt hat. Genauso wird es mit der Rechsprechung aussehen, da gibt es sicher keinen Gewinner oder Verlierer sondern einen Vergleich.
Ich hatte mir das Thema Rahmenbruch vorm Kauf eines Rennrads mal im Canyon-Forum angeschaut (Obwohl ich mit Rennrädern nie Probleme hatte). Mir scheinte, als wäre Canyon da sehr kulant (öfters Austausch, auch nach der Garantiezeit). Schade, dass es bei Reklamationen überhaupt Probleme gibt.


----------



## Soldi (22. August 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (22. August 2015)

Bleibt den die Garantie bei Cube bestehen, bzw. die Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Cube-Händler wenn man den Dämpfer beim Stereo gegen ein anderes Modell tauscht? In der Anleitung ist ja nur expliziet die Gabel erwähnt die ausgeschlossen ist?


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2015)

e


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2015)

e


----------



## Al_Borland (22. August 2015)

Na hier geht's ja ab...

btw: Sammelklagen gibt's in dem Sinne in Deutschland nicht. Nicht, dass dich der Anwalt auslacht, wenn du das Thema vorbringst. Aber viel Erfolg dennoch.


----------



## LanceDD (22. August 2015)

Eh crossboss, 

nu lass mal wieder gut sein! Das sind ja halbe Romane, die du hier seit gefühlten 100 Posts raushaust... 

Und ruh' dich lieber nicht auf deinem Staatsexamen aus! An der Rechtschreibung/Autokorrektur sollte man immer feilen, damit die Anderen (wir) auch den Sinn der Beiträge verstehen können!


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2015)

@  crossboss
Ich kann mit meinen Bikes machen was ich will! Wenn dann was ist, dann kläre ich es mit dem Verkäufer und mit dem Hersteller.
Sollte es mein Verschulden sein, dann nimm ich es auch auf meine Kappe und nicht zu Lasten Anderer.
Bislang bin ich damit gut gefahren und kann mich nicht darüber beschwerden. Und ich habe schon viele Bikes gehabt, nicht nur von Cube.


----------



## DaKing (24. August 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> (Bla)



Hey Crossboss, ich habe schon lange den Überblick verloren was du eigentlich hier mitteilen willst. Vielleicht einfach mal "Bernie says" befolgen. Think before you drive. Oder auch Think before you post. Während es ja durchaus interessant ist heikle Einzelfälle zu kommunizieren, so ist es doch so dass du hier etwas mehr Verdichtung des Themas einbringen solltest.

Zu dem Thema: Mein Händler hat mich über den Einsatzbereich des Super HPC aufgeklärt. Er hat mir auch sämtliche Handbücher ausgehändigt. Das ist übrigens Pflicht in der EU und in DE, und das liegt hier garantiert nicht an Cube, sondern an deinem Händler. Die Dokumentation des Einsatzbereiches eines Fahrrads in der Art von Cube ist durchaus branchenüblich, siehe z.B. Canyon oder Specialized.

Bei Cube: http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf. Das war auch Bestandteil der Produkt Dokumentation aller Cube Bikes, die ich bisher in die Hände bekommen habe. Die 29er Stereo SHPC sind nicht als Enduro sondern All-Mountain gekennzeichnet.

Weder beim SHPC Stereo 140 29 (22" Rahmen, 2014) von mir, noch beim HPA Stereo 140 27.5 (16" Rahmen, 2015) meiner Frau kolidiert der Hinterbau mit dem Sitzrohr, auch nicht bei komplett leerem Dämpfer.

Zum Thema Werbung: Bei Audi fährt momentan ein TT aus dem Weltall auf die Erde. Glaubst du allen Ernstes, ich sollte das deswegen mit meinem versuchen?

Zum Thema Umbauten: Die Festlegungen von Cube sind durchaus branchenüblich ("Keine Doppelbrückengabel" oder was auch immer). Dies lässt sich recht einfach dadurch umschiffen, dass man Gabeln aus dem Portfolio von Cube verbaut bzw. verbauen lässt.

Zur Garantie: Eine Garantie ist immer eine freiwillige Leistung eines Herstellers. Er kann die Garantiebedingungen recht frei erstellen, da sie über die gesetzlichen Regelungen deutlich hinaus gehen. Bei Cube sind diese Bedingungen eigentlich ziemlich "kulant" ausgelegt. Da du jedoch nach eigenen Angaben keinerlei Dokumentation zu deinem Fahrrad vom Händler erhalten hast frage ich mich wie du überhaupt darauf kommst?

Ganz grundsätzlich ist es so, dass es am Fahrrad wie am KFZ haftungsrechtlich sehr schwierig wird, wenn man selbst Dinge umbaut oder repariert. Es fehlt dann einfach eine entsprechende Dokumentation dessen. Dieses Risiko geht man aber bewusst ein, und man ist dann auch selbst in der Pflicht eine fach- und sachgerechte Umbaumaßnahme im Zweifel nachzuweisen. Das ist aber immer so, und hat mit Cube nun auch nix zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ButcherFromHell (24. August 2015)

@DaKing: wahre Worte! Danke dafür!

@crossboss:
Betreff Dämpfer und Shifter:
Was kann da Cube dafür? Was kann der Händler dafür?
In diesen Fällen ist Shimano und Fox in der Pflicht. Willst Du die auch verklagen?
Hier greift ebenfalls die Beweislastumkehr (14 Monate).
Alles was Du hier postest passt irgendwie nicht zusammen (inkl. juristisches Halbwissen)
Wenn Du gegenüber dem Hersteller und dem Händler auch so auftrittst, dann kann ich verstehen warum Du
dort keine Hilfe bekommst.
Sorry, nichts für ungut aber das muss auch mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Memory (24. August 2015)

Bei meinem Stereo (160 SL Baujahr 2013) laufen die Lager (Tretlager) rau. 

 Ich würde gerne die Lager tauschen. Wer weiß welche Lager ich brauche? Und wo man sie bekommen kann?

 Ursprünglich war eine X0  GPX 3 Fach drauf. Mittlerweile fahre ich die XX1.


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2015)

*GXP PressFit BB92*
https://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-pressfit-gxp-innenlager


----------



## verdeboreale (24. August 2015)

[/QUOTE]

...ist das ein Race 140 SHPC 29er 2013? Bei meinem ist der Hinterbau komplett anders lackiert (s. Profilbild). Oder ist das schon der 2. Wahl-Rahmen?


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2015)

Das ist ein 2013er Stereo 160 SHPC.


----------



## verdeboreale (24. August 2015)

ach so! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (25. August 2015)

IM Post *>>>>3179* <<<<<<stand ja schon fast Alles wichtige ......

schon irgenswie shice polemisch hier; .......egal ich bekomme eh gerade nen neuen Rahmen!

.......tschüssi




*
*


----------



## crossboss (25. August 2015)

.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Generelle Vorsicht, beim Umbau von Stereo SHPC Modellen ist geboten.
> 
> DER Cube Service ist knallhart mit Garantie, wenn man was selbst umbaut;-)
> 
> ...


Is klar, wenn reihenweise die streben kaputt gehen. Für was dann bitte 160 mm, wenn max 0,5 m springen sollstund das ab und zu. Ein wenig mehr sollte die möhre schon aushalten denke ich.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> ein Versuch für Alle 2013 Modellfahrer die Ihr Bike vor,  Mai 2014 kauften
> 
> (die es (für sich) wissen wollen;-)) *Cube Stereo 29 140 SHPC Race 2013. <<<<AM Modell>>>>*
> 
> ...


Steht da jetzt im ernst kein fahren auf einem laufrad, also kein wheele. Genau dabei geht mir immer die strebe kaputt anscheinend. Zum thema cube.... ich hab 3 räder von denen und alle 3 stehen mehr oder weniger abwechseln in der werkstatt.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

Wenn das so von cube gewollt ist dürftest keinen manuell damit fahren, keinen wheele, kein umsetzen in spitzkehren. Dann würde ich jedem empfehlen, der technisch gut fahren kann und nur das macht ja spass, sich kein stereo zu holen. Denn das rad ist dann für sowas nicht zu gebrauchen. Hat mal jmd beim radon slide 160 was da die vorgaben sind ?

Nachem ich mit allen 3 cubes nur huddel hab setze ich jetzt alle 3 in den bikemarkt.

Beim fritz sl 2015 hatte ich nach kurzem eine defekte gabel. Das wurde direkt zu cube geschickt von meinenem händler. 3 wochen hats gedauert. Ergebnis war, dass sämtliche lager am hinterbau getauscht wurden. Die gabel ist aber immer noch defekt.

Ich betone jedes dieser räder kostet ü 3,5 k. Qualitätskontrollescheint schlecht zu sein bei cube. Auch wenn sie kulant sind. Beim stereo hab ich jetzt wie gesagt strebe nr.4. Und die ist 2015, was ja nun nicht zum 2013 er rahmen farblich passt.


----------



## DarkRusher (25. August 2015)

crossboss = steffenbecki?

Euren Beiträgen kann man nur sehr schwer folgen. Dauernd irgendwelche Abkürzungen, Sätze die keinen Sinn ergeben und drei mal hintereinander einen neuen Beitrag... es gibt nicht umsonst eine Editieren-Funktion.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

Gerade nachgelesen bei radon. Genau die gleichen vorgaben beim slide 160 und beim neuen slide 170. Wäre ja mal top wenn manche zeitschriften auf diese dinge hinweisen würden ;-).

Ich hau mich weg das slide wird als top enduro bewertet überall und eigentlich darfst es so nicht fahren ))))). Saugut


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Gerade nachgelesen bei radon. Genau die gleichen vorgaben beim slide 160 und beim neuen slide 170. Wäre ja mal top wenn manche zeitschriften auf diese dinge hinweisen würden ;-).
> 
> Ich hau mich weg das slide wird als top enduro bewertet überall und eigentlich darfst es so nicht fahren ))))). Saugut




Was dein einbau einer anderen gabel betrifft, so steht das klipp und klar drin, dass es nicht erlaubt ist. Auser wenn die originalgabel defekt ist und cube eine andere gabel frei gibt. Wer das also gemacht hat sollte das nicht unbedingt cube direkt unter die nase reiben und/oder braucht nen guten händler.


----------



## crossboss (25. August 2015)

[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2015)

QUOTE="crossboss, post: 13186757, member: 235102"]Dafür fragte ich doch noch vor dem Formula 35 Kauf meinen Händler-innerhalb der 6 monatigen Gewährleistungszeit. Der mir eben am Telefon sagte, dass die Formula beim 29 140 ok sei und er  kein Problem darin sähe, die als Ersatz zu fahren.

Heute weiß er natürlich leider nichts davon, gegenüber dem Hersteller leugnet er dass. Ich finde dass schon sehr ärgerlich. Am besten man hat es immer vorher sofort schriftlich. Sonst guckst Du im Ernstfall in die Röhre. 
Du glaubst im Grunde ja nicht, dass es überhaupt Probleme geben könnte. Zumal die Formula 35 140mm und der Fox in Bauhöhe gleich sind. Ich hatte mich da einfach auf den erfahrenen Cube-Dealer verlassen-und bin da eben  leider Gottes verlassen worden. Weshalb es später dann u.A. auch eskalierte.   
Darf man sich nun heute darauf verlassen, nicht verarscht zu werden; nein heute wohl leider nicht mehr! Finde dass schade. Frühe zählte ein Wort noch etwas!

Scheinbar jeder hier wechselte die Federelemente, ich will gar keine Namen  nennen; und ich dachte auch das wäre kein Problem wenn man die Baulängen eben beachtet. Andere als 200mm Dämpfer passen überhaupt nicht in meine Dämpferwippe rein. 

Ja die 34 er fix bj 13 is schrott

Scheinbar fast jeder hier fluchte auch hier über die mäßige Fox 34, meine war zudem kaputt. Dann gab es noch seitens Fox, in _MTB News_, nen offiziellen Rückruf der _34_. Die F 35 diente quasi als  Ersatz.Anhang anzeigen 415301[/QUOTE].


Das ist allerdings dann ne linke nummer seitens deines händlers. Im übrigen steht das bei radon genauso im skript. Ja die zeiten sind rum. Heutzutage wirst fast überall verarscht. Wobei ich sagen muss das cube da kulant ist bis jetzt..... ich hab aber auch nen coolen händler. Nervig ist halt nur, dass du ständig das rad in der werkstatt hast. Mal ganz ehrlich...... das stereo hat 160 mm, also meines.. da sann 0,5 m sprunghöhe zu zulassen, keinen wheeli usw..... na jaaaa. Erfahrung macht schlau. Da beist der hund der katze in den schwanz und umgekehrt. Problem wird sein seitens cube direkt ne aussage zu bekommen bezüglich der gabel. Ich hatte sowas ähnliches und da hies es wenden sie sich an den händler, der es verkauft hat.


----------



## DaKing (26. August 2015)

Leute bringt doch mal euren Scheiss zusammen hier. Der eine labert was von nem Fritzz, der andere von nem Super HPC 140 29.

Das Fritzz 180: "Alles was fahrbar ist bzw. gesprungen werden kann."

Das Stereo 160: "Unbefestigte wurzelige Strecken, Sprünge bis 1m Höhe"

Das Stereo 140: Was anderes.

Ist doch nicht so schwer oder?


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 160 Carbon 27,5 MY2016


Stereo 160 C68 27,5 Action Team*







*Stereo 160 C62 SL 27,5*






*Stereo 160 C62 Race 27,5*










*

 




Stereo 140 Carbon 29 MY2016


Stereo 140 C68 SLT 29







Stereo 140 C62 SL 29






*


----------



## Soldi (26. August 2015)

Danke für die Info, da wurde ordentlich entwickelt.
Ein Platz für den Ausgleichsbehälter ist gefunden, wie sieht es mit ner Trinkflasche aus?
Eine Farbkombination für mich würde noch fehlen.
@Cube,
danke für eine Übersicht aller Fullys auf der Homepage, wurde Zeit!


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Leute bringt doch mal euren Scheiss zusammen hier. Der eine labert was von nem Fritzz, der andere von nem Super HPC 140 29.
> 
> Das Fritzz 180: "Alles was fahrbar ist bzw. gesprungen werden kann."
> 
> ...


----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Leute bringt doch mal euren Scheiss zusammen hier. Der eine labert was von nem Fritzz, der andere von nem Super HPC 140 29.
> 
> Das Fritzz 180: "Alles was fahrbar ist bzw. gesprungen werden kann."
> 
> ...




Bitte bitte insgesamt einen freundlicherern Ton und  ruhig Blut.....mir geht es um verbraucherschutz an meinem Beispiel erzählt.


und so stimmt dass Stand heute (PDF 2015 Mai 2014 auch nicht mehr so ganz!?


Die *Feinheiten* können ja eben doch rechtlich relevant sein; oder? Insbesondere für Kunden die* nach *der* Novellierung der Bedienungsanleitung* kauften!!! Von Beleidigungen und Verleumdungen gerade auch hier einmal ganz abgesehen.

*Das Stereo 140* (auch 29), ist das so schwer zu schreiben; durfte eben *2012/2013 *gar noch :* "unbefestigte Wege , Sprünge bis 0,5m" *

(das was ich halt mit nem 29 allgemein so fahre)

*Stand Mai 2014 Heute *: "
*"Für Fahrten auf:
- asphaltierten Straßen und Radwegen
- Wegen die durch Sand, Schotter oder ähnliche Materialien befestigt sind (z.B. Forststraße, Feldweg)
- Besfestigten und unbefestigten Wanderwegen auf 
denen Wurzeln, Schwellen, Steine und größere Absätzen 
häufiger vorhanden sind
- raueren unbefestigten Terrain mit sporadischen Sprüngen von bis zu 0,5m
wobei die Laufräder im ständigen Kontakt mit dem 
Untergrund sind bzw. aufgrund von Unebenheiten wie 
Wurzeln den Bodenkontakt kurzzeitig verlieren (-> kein 
Fahren auf einem Laufrad, keine Bremsungen wobei das 
Hinterrad den Kontakt zum Boden verliert)."
*

Eben ein umfangreiches *Downsizing,* *des Einsatzbereiches*, gerade für den wichtigen Extremfall; insbesondere bei Drops bzw. Sprüngen, die unbestreitbar so ziemlich die  höchsten Belastungen  für einen Frame darstellen.

mein Tipp! Bevor man sich hier ereifert.........Du mußt eben einfach nur oben die pdf ansehen und lesen;

Es geht auch insbesondere  um die Verkauftpolitik die hier feilgeboten wird!

alter Lehrsatz in der Wirtschaft, der glatt von Konfuzius stammen könnte 

"Man erkennt  dass wahre Gesicht eines Unternehmens daran, wie es seine Reklamationen  bearbeitet. "

 >>>>>>*Post 3179* <<<<<< Menno! lesen, denken, erst dann freundlich schreiben! Ohne persönliche Angriffe!


----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe alles über meinen Händler abgewickelt. Denn der ist ja auch der Ansprechpartner, wenn es um Gewährleistung geht. Garantie ist ja wieder eine andere Nummer. Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass der Service -um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken- sehr suboptimal ist. Da hätte ich in dieser Preisklasse deutlich mehr erwartet.
> Gute Produkte bieten andere Hersteller auch. Gerade bei so speziellen Produkten, die ja im Grunde nur von "Freaks" gekauft werden, wird man sich auf Dauer nur über den Service halten können. Ärgerlich genug, wenn das Rad nach so kurzer Zeit schon defekt ist. Muss man den Kunden dann auch noch zusätzlich mit unsinnigen/unverschämten Vorschlägen ärgern? Ich denke nicht. Meine nächste Wahl wird nicht mehr so selbstverständlich auf Cube fallen.
> Und es ist nicht so, dass die Qualität überragend wäre. Beim ersten Stereo war ziemlich am Anfang erst mal die Revelation futsch. Dann, auf einem mehrere Tage-Trip im Schwarzwald hatte sich das Lager der Hauptschwinge nach außen gelöst, so dass ich nur noch auf zwei Kettenblättern weiterfahren konnte. Das ganze bei ganz normalen Touren. Eigentlich null Stress für das Stereo, das ja für ganz anderes gemacht ist. Und jetzt, nachdem ich mich das erste Mal für Carbon entschieden habe, ist nach so kurzer Zeit der komplette Rahmen platt. Da kommen mir so langsam Zweifel, ob die Qualitätssicherung so ist, wie sie sein sollte und ob der Preis zur Qualität passt und umgekehrt.
> 
> ...



Ganz, ganz  traurig die Sache . So ähnlich finge es bei mir an. Erst dauern kleinigkeiten und Mängel zum Schluß der Knall.


----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich kaufe doch kein Bike bei dem ich dann nichts tauschen darf, wo gibt es denn so was. So lange man keine 180er Gabel verbaut oder hinten eine 200er Bremsscheibe, gibt es keine Grund zu meckern. Ganz ehrlich, das ist eine Sauerei und ich kann euch gut verstehen! Warte seit 4 Monaten auf die Abwicklung meines Hinterbaus, weil beim Kauf die PM Aufnahme schief war. Man kann es fahren, aber die Justage gleicht dem Einstellen eines Lasers, da der Spalt durch den schiefen Bremszylinder noch kleiner ist!
> 
> Aber hier im Forum nach hinweisen zu suchen ist aller unterste Schublade und beweist dass deren QM nichts auf dem Kasten hat. Mir fehlen echt die Worte und ich finde es gut von crossboss es hier zu teilen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (26. August 2015)




----------



## Bike2011 (3. September 2015)

Hallo Jungs (und vielleicht Mädels). Wollt mich kurz verabschieden und vor allem @Vincy und @Al_Borland herzlich Danke sagen für den Support bei allen Fragen und kleinen Leiden die ich so hatte! Danke! Cooles Forum! Mein Stereo ist nun weg und ich auch. Ich kann aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht aufhören mitzulesen


----------



## Kenjiu (4. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier schon seit ein paar Monaten mitlese, will ich auch mal einen Beitrag schreiben (wall of text incoming!)...

Erstmal vielen Dank an die ganzen netten Leute hier, ihr habt mir (unbewusst) schon viel geholfen. Bisher bin ich noch ein 26" Kona Hardtail gefahren, wollte aber endlich mal auf ein Fully umsteigen - man wird ja älter... Im Mai habe ich mir ein Stereo SHPC 140 Race von 2013 gekauft (18"). Eigentlich sollte es ein 27,5" Radon Slide oder Canyon Nerve AL werden, aber ich habe lange gezögert da ich keine Möglichkeit hatte, diese Probe zu fahren. Nachdem ich dann aber mal eine kurze Runde auf dem 2014'er SHPC 140 eines Kollegen drehen durfte, war ich allerdings vom Stereo Fieber gepackt und fand auch die 29" sehr überzeugend - nur der Preis lag einiges über meinem Limit. 

Durch einen glücklichen Zufall bin ich in Ebay Kleinanzeigen über ein "gebrauchtes" 2013'er SHPC 140 gestolpert, was nur 1 Stunde von mir entfernt war. "Gebraucht" deshalb, weil es zwar 1,5 Jahre alt war - aber erst <50km auf dem Tacho hatte. Der Verkäufer war von einem LKW vom Rad geholt worden und hatte sich das Cube noch aus dem Krankenhaus aus bestellt (das Andere war Schrott). Allerdings sind die Verletzungen wohl nicht so ausgeheilt wie erhofft und er ist immer noch nicht in der Lage ohne Schmerzen auf ein Rad zu steigen. Daher stand das gute Stück die ganze Zeit unbenutzt im Keller rum. Ausser etwas Staub war das Bike wie frisch aus der Fabrik. Mein lokaler Cube Händler wollte für das 2013'er Modell noch 2600,-, er wollte 2000,-. Wir haben uns dann auf 1900,- geeinigt, da die Gabel auf jeden Fall einen Service benötigte. Das Geld hatte ich auch für ein Radon oder Canyon eingeplant, von daher war ich total happy! 

Nach dem Gabelservice (Dämpfer war noch ok) beim Fox Servicepoint meinte der Mechaniker aber schon, dass die Gabel nicht so ansprechen würde, wie er sich das vorstellt. Also habe ich Google bemüht und wurde gleich mit etlichen Treffern für die 2013'er Gabeln von Fox "belohnt". So bin ich auch hier auf den Thread gekommen und habe dann einfach mal Fox angeschrieben. Das die Gabel nicht macht was sie soll und ich in diversen Threads (wie hier) gelesen habe, dass sie da was auf Kulanz machen würden. Hoffnung hatte ich nicht viel, da das Rad schon 1,5 Jahre alt war und der Fox Service hier auch als nicht gerade kulant beschrieben wurde. Antwort kam recht schnell, ich soll die Gabel einschicken, sie wollen das ihre Kunden zufrieden sind - hoppla! 2 Wochen später bekam ich die Gabel mit neuer Talas und CTD Einheit zurück - kostenlos! Seitdem läuft das Bike wunderbar, nur die Magura ist ein Graus und wird nach der Saison durch XT ersetzt. Im August war ich 1 Woche im Bayerischen Wald unterwegs, vor allem bergab über verwurzelte Trails lief das Rad so leicht und spielend beherrschbar - die wäre ich auf meinem Kona nur verkrampft runtergekommen. Und eine versenkbare Sattelstütze hat gefehlt. Leider habe ich seitdem nun plötzlich auch das Problem, das mein Dämpfer in jeder Stellung (CTD) gleich agiert. Da ist kein Unterschied mehr feststellbar. Ich weiß noch, dass das Problem hier schon mal diskutiert wurde, aber bei 130 Seiten finde ich da nichts mehr?!?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Und welche Rock Shox Reverb brauch ich für meinen Rahmen? 

Matthias


----------



## bikerfrooody (7. September 2015)

Hey ! Du brauchst eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth,da man die Leitung am Sattelrohr durchführtDu brauchst halt ein Einbaumaß von 31,6mm  wie lang die Reverb ist vom hub (125/150mm)liegt an dir wie weit du die stütze herausen hast und brauchst; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenjiu (8. September 2015)

Danke schon mal. Beim Hub muss ich wahrscheinlich auch schauen, wie lang die Reverb komplett ist und wann bei mir der Knick im Sattelrohr kommt, oder? Ist ja bei 18" Rahmen sicher kürzer als bei 22"?!

Bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Sattelstuetze-Remote-Matchmaker-links-p36147/ gibt es die 125er zBsp mit 380 oder 420mm. Was bedeutet SB 0?


----------



## Al_Borland (8. September 2015)

Setback 0mm. Der Stützenkopf hat keinen Versatz nach hinten, ist also nicht gekröpft.


----------



## Orby (8. September 2015)

Kenjiu schrieb:


> Danke schon mal. Beim Hub muss ich wahrscheinlich auch schauen, wie lang die Reverb komplett ist und wann bei mir der Knick im Sattelrohr kommt, oder? Ist ja bei 18" Rahmen sicher kürzer als bei 22"?!
> 
> Bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Sattelstuetze-Remote-Matchmaker-links-p36147/ gibt es die 125er zBsp mit 380 oder 420mm. Was bedeutet SB 0?




Hier mal ein vielleicht hilfreiches Bild von einer 125 mm Reverb. Diese ca. 18cm solltest voll ausgefahren über dem Sattelrohr haben, dann kannst immer voll ausfahren.




PS: Gab immer wieder mal Aktionen im Netz wo sie für 200 € im Angebot waren.


----------



## loretto6 (8. September 2015)

Kenjiu schrieb:


> Danke schon mal. Beim Hub muss ich wahrscheinlich auch schauen, wie lang die Reverb komplett ist und wann bei mir der Knick im Sattelrohr kommt, oder? Ist ja bei 18" Rahmen sicher kürzer als bei 22"?!




Selbst beim 16 Zoll-Rahmen lässt sich die 150-er Reverb komplett versenken.


----------



## Kenjiu (9. September 2015)

Super, vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten und das Bild! 

Bezüglich meines Dämpfer Problems hat niemand eine Idee? Dann schreibe ich wohl am besten nochmal den Fox Service an. Die werden sicher "happy" sein, wenn ich nach meiner Gabel jetzt mit dem Dämpfer ankomme...


----------



## DaKing (10. September 2015)

Kenjiu schrieb:


> Bezüglich meines Dämpfer Problems hat niemand eine Idee? Dann schreibe ich wohl am besten nochmal den Fox Service an. Die werden sicher "happy" sein, wenn ich nach meiner Gabel jetzt mit dem Dämpfer ankomme...



Ich würde das Teil direkt zu Fox zum Service und Checkup schicken, dann weißt du woran du bist. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die bei Schäden (falls es denn wirklich einer ist) ziemlich kulant, und mittlerweile auch recht flott.

Viele Grüße


----------



## boblike (29. September 2015)

Nach langem warten habe ich endlich eine neue Sitzstrebe von Cube erhalten, mit der Anmerkung die alte muss sofort zurück gesendet werden sonst werden 380€ fällig.

Nun habe ich mitbekommen, dass das öffnen der Lager bei manchen Probleme macht.
Ich konnte allerdings keine genauen Infos bekommen wie ich diese sicher demontiere.
Also wollte ich bevor ich mich am Wochenende an die Arbeit mache hier mal um Tipps und Tricks bitten, wie ein Wechsel der Stitzstrebe am einfachsten zu machen ist.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Strobi-Boy (29. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
die untere Lagerbuchse meines originalen Fox-Dämpfers (Stereo Modelljahr 2013, 29", 20" Rahmen) ist ausgeleiert.
Eine Frage an die Experten:
Wo bekommt man denn so eine Buchse her und kann man sie selber tauschen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2015)

Die gibt es einzeln zu kaufen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Bushing-fuer-5-teilige-Einbaubuchsen-p42545/
Die kann man leicht selber austauschen.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=251


----------



## Holzmtb (29. September 2015)

Nachdem ich irgendwie mit der Suche nicht fündig geworden bin und auch bei Cube nichts mehr finde...
Hat jemand die Geometriedaten des Stereo 160 Super HPC von 2013/ 2014.
Gern auch per PN.

Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. September 2015)

hier die Geometriedaten:


----------



## Holzmtb (29. September 2015)

Danke!


----------



## jogejude (29. September 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> Nach langem warten habe ich endlich eine neue Sitzstrebe von Cube erhalten, mit der Anmerkung die alte muss sofort zurück gesendet werden sonst werden 380€ fällig.
> 
> Nun habe ich mitbekommen, dass das öffnen der Lager bei manchen Probleme macht.
> Ich konnte allerdings keine genauen Infos bekommen wie ich diese sicher demontiere.
> ...



Sitz- und Kettenstrebe sind einfach zu wechseln (sind anscheinend ja leider Verschleissteile, wenn man das Forum hier verfolgt...). Einfach aufschrauben, wechseln und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder montieren. Einzig die div. Distanzscheiben sind fummelig zu montieren.

Das "schwierige" Lager ist das Hauptlager der Wippe. Das musst Du aber für Sitz- und Kettenstrebe nicht wechseln.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (30. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die gibt es einzeln zu kaufen.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Bushing-fuer-5-teilige-Einbaubuchsen-p42545/
> Die kann man leicht selber austauschen.
> http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=251



DANKE!


----------



## z18646 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem 2015 Stereo folgenden Dämpfer verbaut nur kann ich nicht alle Angabe deuten:
2015, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Cube, Stereo 650b, 8.500, 2.500, 0.6 Spacer, VTL, RTL, 175, 16

FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV????
VTL, RTL, 175, 16 ???

Kann mir einer von euch dieses entschlüsseln?? Danke


----------



## michi0221 (4. Oktober 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Hier mal ein vielleicht hilfreiches Bild von einer 125 mm Reverb. Diese ca. 18cm solltest voll ausgefahren über dem Sattelrohr haben, dann kannst immer voll ausfahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 418764
> 
> PS: Gab immer wieder mal Aktionen im Netz wo sie für 200 € im Angebot waren.



Also, dazu hätte ich auch mal eine Frage - vielleicht bin ich auch zu dumm und hab's nicht verstanden :-D

Ich habe das Cube SHPC 29 mit 18" Rahmen.... da ist ja original eine 400mm Sattelstütze verbaut. 
Heißt das, ich könnte auch eine 150mm Reverb einbauen? Die gibts es ja nur mit 430mm Länge.  Wenn ich die soweit
reinschiebe, steht die nicht irgendwo an? Bin übrigens 175cm groß und bin mir nicht sicher ob 125 oder 150mm

bedanke mich jetzt schon für die Info, da ich kurz vorm bestellen bin


----------



## Dagon (5. Oktober 2015)

Versuch doch einfach deine Stütze mal 3-4 cm weiter zu versenken. Dann weißt du ob es geht.


----------



## Orby (5. Oktober 2015)

michi0221 schrieb:


> Also, dazu hätte ich auch mal eine Frage - vielleicht bin ich auch zu dumm und hab's nicht verstanden :-D
> 
> Ich habe das Cube SHPC 29 mit 18" Rahmen.... da ist ja original eine 400mm Sattelstütze verbaut.
> Heißt das, ich könnte auch eine 150mm Reverb einbauen? Die gibts es ja nur mit 430mm Länge.  Wenn ich die soweit
> ...



Meterstab und außen bis zum Knick am Sattelrohr messen. Wenn sicher gehen willst, 430-ca. 205mm, Sattelstütze raus und Metterstab reinschieben. Wenn ihn 225 mm ohne anecken rein bekommst, geht es. 

Ich würde jedoch messen wie weit Deine Sattelstütze ausgezogen ist, deswegen das Bild. Wenn Du nur 19cm ausgezogen hast, macht eine 150 keinen Sinn, den dann kannst sie nicht voll ausfahren lassen, sondern musst sie immer mit dem Arsch bremsen. 
Hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du dein Bike nicht versehentlich irgendwo am Sattel einhängst,z.B. Lift, wenn die Reverb nicht komplett draußen ist. Das mag die Reverb nicht


----------



## michi0221 (7. Oktober 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Meterstab und außen bis zum Knick am Sattelrohr messen. Wenn sicher gehen willst, 430-ca. 205mm, Sattelstütze raus und Metterstab reinschieben. Wenn ihn 225 mm ohne anecken rein bekommst, geht es.
> 
> Ich würde jedoch messen wie weit Deine Sattelstütze ausgezogen ist, deswegen das Bild. Wenn Du nur 19cm ausgezogen hast, macht eine 150 keinen Sinn, den dann kannst sie nicht voll ausfahren lassen, sondern musst sie immer mit dem Arsch bremsen.
> Hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du dein Bike nicht versehentlich irgendwo am Sattel einhängst,z.B. Lift, wenn die Reverb nicht komplett draußen ist. Das mag die Reverb nicht



Hallo Orby,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort - meine Säule ist 20cm ausgefahren, würde sich also ausgehen. Voll ausgefahren hat die Reverb ja entweder 380 oder 420mm, das passen die 125mm genau richtig und 150mm wäre doch ein wenig zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (19. Oktober 2015)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe in meinem 2015 Stereo folgenden Dämpfer verbaut nur kann ich nicht alle Angabe deuten:
> 2015, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Cube, Stereo 650b, 8.500, 2.500, 0.6 Spacer, VTL, RTL, 175, 16
> ...



Gratuliere. Hast den gleichen Cube Standard-tune, wie ich und vermutlich jedes  Stereo.

VTL = velocity tune = Druckstufe
RTL= rebound tune = Zugstufe

L= low = "weich"
M = middle = Mittel
F= firm = "hart"

Das L/L tune ist für Fahrer ab einem bestimmten Gewicht einfach nur Mist und macht das Stereo zur Schaukel

Ich habe auf M/M gewechselt
F/M wäre noch besser ...


----------



## ernstschmidt (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, komme günstig an ein 2013er Stereo 160 shpc slt ran. Gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten? Würdet ihr sowas überhaupt noch kaufen?


----------



## ernstschmidt (19. Oktober 2015)

link Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SLT - Topmodell mit 11,50 kg
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/672998-cube-stereo-160-super-hpc-slt-topmodell-mit-11-50-kg


----------



## z18646 (21. Oktober 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Hast den gleichen Cube Standard-tune, wie ich und vermutlich jedes  Stereo.
> 
> VTL = velocity tune = Druckstufe
> RTL= rebound tune = Zugstufe
> ...



Danke für die Info.
Wiege komplett ca. 86 kg und habe genau das gleiche Gefühl.
Wo hast du die Änderung auf M/M Tune machen lassen oder selbst gemacht?


----------



## Willi777 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab den Dämpfer verkauft und mir einen mit M/M gekauft


----------



## Vincy (21. Oktober 2015)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Hallo, komme günstig an ein 2013er Stereo 160 shpc slt ran. Gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten? Würdet ihr sowas überhaupt noch kaufen?



Die Reynolds Felgen sind recht defektanfällig. Bei einigen Tune Naben gab es auch Probleme.
Unbedingt *alle *Lager am Bike überprüfen, ebenso die Verschleissteile (Ritzel, KB, Kette usw).
Am besten es vor Ort ansehen, sonst könnte aus einem vermeintlichen Schnäppchen leicht ein Fass ohne Boden werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (24. Oktober 2015)

Aha... interessant was man hier so liest 

Schönen Dank an "ernstschmidt" das er hier meine Verkaufsanzeige postet. Bessere Werbung kann man sich ja nicht wünschen.

Also wegen den Tune Naben. Tatsächlich hatte ich dieses Jahr im Sommer einen Ausfall. Ein Lager war gebrochen.
Mein Händler hatte aber zufällig passende Lager da und hat sie mir für nen kleinen Euro vorsichtshalber gleich alle gewechselt.
Das ganze hat keine 15 Minuten und 10 Euro gekostet  Also die neuen Lager sollten jetzt auch wieder 3-4 Jahre laufen ohne Probleme.

Die Sache mit den "defektanfälligen" Reynolds Felgen hab ich schon mal gehört. Allerdings gebe ich da nicht viel drauf.

Meine Laufen fantastisch und ich hatte keinerlei Probleme (bisher). Glaub auch nicht das da noch was kommt. Die Räder fühlen sich einfach nur GEIL an und sehen TOP aus. Wahrscheinlich kommt das Gerücht das die Räder Probleme machen von ein paar einzelnen die halt einfach noch nicht kapiert haben das CARBON kein gefährliches Teufelszeug ist  - mittlerweile sind die meisten TOP Downhiller aus Carbon und Carbon-LRS sind auch immer mehr im kommen.... scheinen also wohl doch zu halten 

Vll. ist es einfach nur NEID von einzelnen die sich einen solchen LRS nicht leisten können oder wollen... ich geb ja zu. Es ist ein HAUFEN Kohle !!! Die Reynolds LRS mit den TUNE-Naben kosten angeblich einzeln über 2000 Euro. Klar... wie gesagt, das ist echt viel GELD ;(

Das STEREO steht übrigens immer noch zum Verkauf. Ich will mir das 2016er holen und da ich noch Knete brauche muss das "alte" weichen.


----------



## Vincy (24. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch klar, dass du als Verkäufer die Schwachpunkte nicht gerne zugeben möchtest, schließlich willst es ja loswerden.
Nur weil etwas sehr teuer ist, muß es nicht auch gut sein. Vieles ist da recht überteuert.
Carbon ist ein super Werkstoff, im Umgang aber auch recht empfindlich! Das sollte man trotz vieler Vorteile, niemals außer Acht lassen!


----------



## Zerzal (30. Oktober 2015)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe in meinem 2015 Stereo folgenden Dämpfer verbaut nur kann ich nicht alle Angabe deuten:
> 2015, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Cube, Stereo 650b, 8.500, 2.500, 0.6 Spacer, VTL, RTL, 175, 16
> ...



Wo hast du diese Angaben zu deinem Dämpfer gefunden? Danke


----------



## Black-Falcon (30. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Angaben zu deinem Dämpfer gefunden? Danke


Warum fragst nicht uns...?! 
Geb die Tune-ID, die auf deinem Dämpfer steht, auf dieser Website ein: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike

Wird aber vermutlich dasselbe herauskommen, wie oben...


----------



## Zerzal (30. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Warum fragst nicht uns...?!
> Geb die Tune-ID, die auf deinem Dämpfer steht, auf dieser Website ein: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike
> 
> Wird aber vermutlich dasselbe herauskommen, wie oben...


Hab ich doch.... Irgendwie..... Aber danke Und wie du bereits vermutet hast, ist leider , genau das selbe Rausgekommen... Fast natürlich...

Aber wider was gelernt


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2015)

Ein EWS-Videoclip vom neuen Cube Racebike
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-video-new-bike-bliss-cube-tech-focus-2015.html


----------



## Yoshimura (12. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe meine STEREO inzwischen auf ein komplettes Rock Shox Fahrwerk umgestellt (PIKE, Monarch).

Hier mal vorher/nachher Bilder.

Die erste Probefahrt war überzeugend. Der Monarch gefällt mir deutlich besser als der FLOAT.
FOX war ein SOFA. Rock Shox ist deutlich straffer und das trifft genau meinen Geschmack.

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht... ???


----------



## Yoshimura (12. November 2015)

... und von nah 











PS: Falls jemand einen FOX FLOAT Kashima 216x63 für sein Stereo sucht. Meiner steht im Bikemarkt


----------



## deathmetal (27. November 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> ... und von nah
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 436058
> 
> ...




Was hast du für einen Monarch drin? Is das ein DebonAir?
Interessiere mich auch für nen neunen Dämpfer, bei der Gabel is die Pike schon gesetzt denke ich  
Dämpfer üblerlege ich auch nen Monarch...


----------



## DarkRusher (27. November 2015)

Wirkt sich denn ein Dämpfer-Tausch auf die Garantie/Gewährleistung aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogfisch (28. November 2015)

Bin demnächst auch wieder mit Cube unterwegs, fehlt nur noch die Gabel und der laufradsatz


----------



## Frogfisch (30. November 2015)

Es geht voran


----------



## grosser (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand die Lagergrößen für die Horstlink- und Umlenkhebellager zur Hand?
Hauptlager habe ich schon gefunden. 
DANKE!


----------



## Strobi-Boy (1. Januar 2016)

Ein gesundes neues Bike-Jahr wünsche ich Euch allen.
Im neuen Jahr hab ich mich gleich mal an mein Radel dran gemacht, denn beim Anheben meines Stereos hab ich im Hinterbau immer wieder ein leichtes "Klacken" gespürt. Und das hat mich irgendwie schon immer gestört.
Nachdem ich den Hinterbau nun zerlegt habe, bin ich beim Dämpfer hängen geblieben.

Und zwar hat die untere Schraube (silbernfarbene Schraube) im Dämpfer ein leichtes Spiel (lässt sich leicht kippen/neigen, wenn sie durchgeschoben ist):



Die obere Schraube dagegen sitzt relativ fest drin bzw. lässt sich einfach nicht kippen/neigen:




Jetzt die Frage an Euch:
- Ist das normal?
- Oder habt Ihr das auch?
- Wenn nicht, was kann man dagegen machen? Die Buchse im Dämpfer sieht noch 1A aus...

Über fachkundigen Rückmeldungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Grüssle Strobi


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Januar 2016)

Buchse eingelaufen. Muttu tauschen.


----------



## Lexizilla (4. Januar 2016)

Huhu,
will mir über die kalten Tage ein Fully auf Basis des Cubes Stereo HPC 140 Rahmen aufbauen. 
Rahmen ist Modell 2104 ( blau schwarzes Modell ). Jetzt hätte ich da mal ein, zwei Fragen 

*Umwerfer*: Direct Mount ist klar. Sehe ich es richtig, das einer mit Down-Swing benötigt wird, sofern ich den Schaltzug im Rahmen verschwinden lassen will? 
*Innenlager:* Hier ist aktuell noch ein PressFit SRAM GXP verbaut.  Den würde ich gerne ersetzen, da ich auf ein Shimano XT / XTR System setzen möchte. Dann sollte doch dieses Lager das passende sein, oder ? XTR Press Fit Innenlager SM-BB94-41A
*Schaltauge:* Auch hier ist aktuell ein Schaltauge für SRAM Schaltwerke verbaut. Brauche ich für Shimano ein neues ?

Würde mich über ein paar nette Antworten freuen  Ist schon sehr sehr lange her als ich mein letztes Bike selber zusammengebaut habe ( 10 Jahre xd )
Grüße


----------



## Vincy (4. Januar 2016)

1) Direct Mount Dual Pull 2- oder 3-fach
2) Shimano Pressfit
3) Schaltauge für Shimano


----------



## Lexizilla (5. Januar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Lexizilla (19. Januar 2016)

HuHu,
jetzt habe ich fast alle Teile zusammen und hätte da jetzt doch noch zwei Fragen.( Stereo 140 HPC Rahmen Modell 2014)
1. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, müsste ich einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57er Hub kaufen. Allerdings möchte ich einen Dämpfer mit Remote Lock haben und dies scheint die Auswahl doch extrem einzuschränken. Der Monarch XX wird zwar laut Herstellerseite auch mit 200x57 angeboten, allerdings finde ich absolut keinen Händler der diesen auch so vertreibt. Jetzt bin ich auf den DT Swiss X313 Remote O.D.L. gestoßen. Diesen gibt es allerdings nur mit 200x55. Kann ich diesen trotzdem verbauen und ich müsste mit ein paar mm weniger Federweg leben? 
2. Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Semi Intigriert müsste es sein, oder ?

Sind dann die beiden letzten Teile und dann geht es dann an die Montage 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFranke (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze seit einem Jahr ein CUBE Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29 und bin mit dem MTB auch sehr zufrieden. Beim letzten Einsatz ist allerdings das Schaltwerk ins Hinterrad gekommen (während des Hochschaltens, kein Fremdgegenstand). Da ich das Rad im Januar 2015 gekauft habe, hoffte ich auf einen Garantiefall. Leider teilte der Händler mir mit, das ich nicht mit Kulanz seitens Cube oder des Händlers rechnen kann. Der Schaden soll sich auch 700 Euro summieren (Laufrad aufarbeiten, neue Kette, Schaltwerk, Schaltauge, Hinterbau (laut Händler angerrissen)).
Gilt die Garantie für den Rahmen auch in einem solchen Fall?
Hat jemand schon mal so einen Fall gehabt bzw. welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten hat man?


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Januar 2016)

Also wenn das schaltwerk in die Speichen kommt dann ist der endanschlag nicht korrekt eingestellt. Hinterbau sollte bei sowas eigentlich nicht reißen ausser das schaltwerk ist da voll eingeschlagen


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2016)

Hi,
Rad beim Händler vor Ort gekauft? War das Rad bei (mindestens der ersten) Inspektion beim Händler? 
Wenn 1. ja und 2. nein, dann ist das Thema bereits abgehakt. Nicht (mehr) korrekt eingestellter Endanschlag bzw. verbogener Schaltkäfig sind Einstellarbeiten, die bei Inspektionen durchgeführt werden. Dazu muss der Händler dann aber auch die Chance haben, bevor es zu Schäden kommt.


----------



## DerFranke (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo, ja ich habe das Rad vor Ort gekauft und es wurde auch nach ca. 200 km durchgeschaut.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Januar 2016)

Hol dir ne Meinung von nem zweiten Händler ein. Wäre vllt ne idee


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2016)

Problem für dich wird sein, dass die Gewährleistung des Händlers (24 Monate) hier wahrscheinlich schwer durchzusetzen ist. Er wird argumentieren, dass du nicht 100%ig sicher sein kannst, dass du nicht evtl. doch einen Ast o.Ä. an den Käfig bekommen hast.
Rein rechtlich (würde ich zumindest behaupten wollen) könntest du mit Nachweis der durchgeführten Inspektion auf dein Gewährleistungsrecht bestehen. Das verpflichtet den Händer nachzuweisen, dass du den Schaden hervorgerufen hast. Kann er das nicht, dann trägt er die Kosten bzw. muss zuschauen, dass er die Kosten vom Hersteller erstattet bekommt.

Soweit die Theorie. Aufgrund der entstehenden Kosten für die Reparatur wird der Händler dies natürlich unter allen Umständen vermeiden wollen. Wenn du es nicht auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen willst, dann würde ich mich noch mal mit dem Händler zusammentun und ihn fragen, wie er das Problem mit Hintergrund der Gewährleistungspflicht zu lösen gedenkt.


Edit: Kommando zurück! Gewährleistungsdauer beträgt zwar 24 Monate, die Beweislastumkehr greift aber schon nach 6 Monaten. Das heißt, du musst dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Schaden schon beim Kauf des Bikes bestand. Und das wird schwierig, auch mit der durchgeführten Inspektion. Der Händler kann jederzeit behaupten, dass der Schaden durch Fremdeinwirkung o.Ä. entstanden ist, und das kannst du nicht widerlegen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Schau, dass du das möglichst günstig mit dem Händer geklärt kriegst. U.U. ist Cube ja bereit, dir den beschädigten Hinterbau für einen guten Preis zu überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFranke (24. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Da werde ich wohl keine Chance haben, wenn ich nachweisen muß das mich keine Schuld trifft. Du meinst ich sollte direkt bei Cube nach einem Hinterbau anfragen?


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2016)

Nein, das wird der Händler für dich machen müssen. Privatkunden haben kaum ne Chance, da was zu erreichen.


----------



## loretto6 (24. Januar 2016)

Meines Wissens greift die Beweislastumkehr erst nach einem Jahr.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Januar 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewährleistung


> ...
> *Mangel (Kaufrecht)*
> Die Gewährleistung umfasst sowohl die Haftung für _Sachmängel_, d. h. Mängel in Bezug auf die Beschaffenheit des Kaufgegenstandes, als auch für _Rechtsmängel_, wie z. B. das fehlende Eigentum (sofern kein gutgläubiger Erwerb möglich ist). Ein vom Verkäufer zu vertretender Mangel muss bei Gefahrenübergang (also meist nach § 446 BGB bei Übergabe der Sache) vorliegen (§ 434 Abs. 1 S. 1 BGB); jedoch können auch später auftretende Defekte Sachmängel sein, wenn sie schon bei Gefahrübergang _im Keim_ angelegt waren (so genannte _Keimtheorie_). Beim Kauf von Verbrauchsgütern (= beweglichen Sachen) sieht das Gesetz (§ 476 BGB) als grundsätzliche Beweiserleichterung für Verbraucher vor, dass ein Mangel, der sich* innerhalb von sechs Monaten* nach Gefahrübergang zeigt, bereits beim Kauf vorhanden gewesen sein dürfte (Beweislastumkehr), es sei denn, das Gegenteil wäre offensichtlich.



Ist für mich eindeutig beschrieben. Ich war mir allerdings auch unsicher, daher mein Edit oben.



Aber noch mal zum lt. Händler angerissenen Hinterbau. Wo genau ist denn der Schaden? Eher auf Höhe des Schaltwerks oder eher auf Höhe Kurbelgarnitur? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann ist das ein bekanntes Problem und hängt nicht mit dem Schaltwerksunfall zusammen. Dafür hätte Cube geradezustehen.


----------



## DerFranke (25. Januar 2016)

ich habe das MTB vor der Abgabe beim Händler noch gereinigt, dabei ist mir am Hinterbau nichts aufgefallen. Ich habe nur die telefonische Mitteilung des Händlers das etwas gerissen ist (genauer hat er es nicht spezifziert). Ich werde Ende der Woche zum Händler fahren um mir ein eigens Bild (Fotos) zu machen. Er sagte nur das er empfiehlt zu tauschen und das der Hinterbau 400 Euro kostet. Ich kann es technisch leider nicht beurteilen ob er recht hat und der Preis realistisch ist.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Januar 2016)

Der Preis ist schon realistisch. Arbeitsaufwand kommt ja auch noch hinzu. Ist halt nur die Frage, wo genau der Hinterbau angerissen ist. Ein Riss vorne im Bereich des Schwingenlagers rührt nicht von deinem Schaltwerkunfall her. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## z18646 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Stereo SHPC 160 mit 2-fach Antrieb (der soll auch bleiben) und möchte einen Bashguard verbauen.
Habe im Netz mehrere Lösungen Anhang anzeigen 457938 oder 

 


gefunden. Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung oder eine andere Lösung bei Pressfit Innenlagern?


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Januar 2016)

Bashguard kommt an die Kurbel direkt. Du meinst einen Tacco oder Kettenführung. Bashguard reicht für meine Begriffe aus.


----------



## z18646 (29. Januar 2016)

Sorry ja ich meinte einen Tacco. Bashguard für 2-fach Antrieb gibt es auch nur wenige und die gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Januar 2016)

Bashguards sind einfache Scheiben, die wie ein Kettenblatt montiert werden. Die gibt's zu Hauf auch für 2fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (29. Januar 2016)

So mal nen ladenrad was einfach schick ist aufgebaut


----------



## Frogfisch (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Fahre ein 160er Shpc mit 160mm Federweg nur ist mir der Dämpfer beim ausfedern einfach zu langsam auch auf der schnellsten Stufe.
Lt. Ridefox Dämpfercode Liste ist der für ein 150 AMS, Code CNZ8

Darf ich fragen welchen Code euere Dämpfer haben.

Besten Dank Mark


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2016)

Serie hat CM RL BV175


----------



## Frogfisch (29. Januar 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Serie hat CM RL BV175


Meins ist ein 2015 der 175 ist ja bei den 2016 verbaut


----------



## MTBharibo (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo Allerseits,

bin ein Ahnungsloser und mein Bike steht beim Händler und bekommt einen neuen Rahmen (Risse bei Seilzugeinführungen).

Nun müsste ich wissen, ob das Cube stereo super hpc SL 160 650b Jahrgang 2013 mit centerlock Naben oder 6loch Naben ausgestattet ist. Im Cube Datenblatt steht da nix von Centerlock.
Ich kann leider nicht nachsehen. Original waren Formula T1 Bremsen drauf. Wäre super, wenn mir das jemand zuverlässig sagen könnte.

vielen Dank
Harry


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Januar 2016)

Moin,
Klarer Fall: Centerlock. Fahre das Rad selber und kann meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen. 

€dit: Meins ist kein SL, sondern die Race-Version. Aber hier kann man es recht deutlich sehen.


----------



## MTBharibo (30. Januar 2016)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Moin,
> Klarer Fall: Centerlock. Fahre das Rad selber und kann meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen.



Oh super für die rasche Antwort, Danke Dir.
Hab von Formula auf XT Bremse umrüsten lassen, kurioserweise wurden keine centerlock sondern 6loch Bremsschreiben lt. Artikelnummer montiert. Also ist da ein Adapter drauf. Den brauch ich ja nicht, wenn ich neue Centerlock Scheiben kaufe... 

beste Grüsse
Harry


----------



## battiwr (30. Januar 2016)

Den Adapter gab es bei der race Version von '13 mit Formula Scheiben auch.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Januar 2016)

Adapter? War bei meinem 13er Race nicht dabei. Die Formulascheiben waren m.W. direkt Centerlock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (30. Januar 2016)

Schade,dass ich das Rad nicht mehr habe.kann also den Fall nicht aufklären. In dem Fall gebe ich dir recht.
vllt kann jemand etwas dazu beitragen. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (30. Januar 2016)

An meinem 2013 SL ist eine Formula T1 und eine Centerlock Scheibe mit Adapter verbaut. Wie man am Foto erkennen kann. Es ist die original Vordere Bremsscheibe, ich habe eine 203 er verbaut.


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2016)

War beim 2013er Modell Race auch so mit den Formula Scheiben + Adapter.
http://www.fahrrad.de/cube-stereo-super-hpc-160-race-650b-blackline-331662.html


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Januar 2016)

Ok, Gut zu wissen. Da die Naben aber so oder so Centerlock haben und scheinbar nur die XT-Scheiben vom Händler auf die Formulaadapter umgebaut wurden, kann er genauso gut neue Centerlockscheiben kaufen.


----------



## MTBharibo (30. Januar 2016)

Super Leute, 
dann ist mir alles klar - Danke. CENTERLOCK. Ich war da verwirrt da bei mir eine Scheibe mit Adapter drin ist.

Beste Grüsse
Harry


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir eine neue Pike für mein Stere gekauft, beim Auspacken sehe ich sie hat einen Offset von 46mm.
Habe ich nicht drauf geachtet und jetzt nach 2 Stunden Theorie Studium was der Unterschied ist zu 51mm bin ich keinen Meter Schlauer.
Jemand hier Erfahrungen mit 46mm Offset im Stereo gemacht?


----------



## PraterRadler (6. Februar 2016)

Habe ne 46er im 29er. Das funktioniert auch im steilem Gelände gut. Bei gleichem Preis hätte ich ne 51er gewählt, aber da sind gute Angebote selten. Glaube auch nicht, dass ich den Unterschied merken würde.


----------



## MTBharibo (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich beabsichtige einen neuen Laufradsatz für mein Stereo zu kaufen.
Die Felgen Innenbreite würde dann von der Werkfelge 22mm auf ein Innenmass 30mm wachsen. Diese möchte ich mit den Hans Dampf 2,35er Reifen bestücken.

Was denkt Ihr, passt das in das Rad oder wird es zu knapp? Ich denke bei breiterer Felge wird der Reifen etwas breiter und im Stereo ist es hinten schon arg knapp mit diesem Reifen mit der Standardfelge.

Ich hoffe Ihr koennt mir da Entwarnung geben

vielen DanK
Harry


----------



## boblike (7. Februar 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir eine neue Pike für mein Stere gekauft, beim Auspacken sehe ich sie hat einen Offset von 46mm.
> Habe ich nicht drauf geachtet und jetzt nach 2 Stunden Theorie Studium was der Unterschied ist zu 51mm bin ich keinen Meter Schlauer.
> Jemand hier Erfahrungen mit 46mm Offset im Stereo gemacht?



Hab hier was interessantes gefunden:

http://blog.artscyclery.com/ask-a-mechanic/ask-a-mechanic-29er-forks-46mm-or-51mm-offset/

Also ich probier das aus, klingt vielversprechend!


----------



## präsithoma (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

mit der Suchfunktion finde ich nix zu Lagerdimensionen am 29er Stereo SHPC und die originalen Lagersätze von Cube sind m.E. überteuert. Kann jemand mit genauen Bezeichnungen und /oder Links zu alternativen Bezugsquellen weiterhelfen?


----------



## Soldi (9. Februar 2016)

präsithoma schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mit der Suchfunktion finde ich nix zu Lagerdimensionen am 29er Stereo SHPC und die originalen Lagersätze von Cube sind m.E. überteuert. Kann jemand mit genauen Bezeichnungen und /oder Links zu alternativen Bezugsquellen weiterhelfen?


Überteuert kann ich nicht unterschreiben, denn zum einen sind Schrauben dabei uns zum Anderen sind die Lager keine Billiglager (ich hatte schonmal alternative Lager verbaut die kein Jahr hielten, ausserdem verschleißen die Bolzen/Schrauben auch)!
Ich kaufe meine z.B. bei Brügelmann/Fahrrad.de wenn es Gutscheincodes gibt.
Ohne Gewähr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...3-thread-non-26.635050/page-113#post-12625629
http://www.agrolager.de/index.php?osCsid=187153162695ba245a1456418dc370b1
http://enduro-mtb.com/ansichtssache-lagerwechsel-duldet-keinen-aufschub/
http://www.premium-bikeshop.de/cube-bikes/cube-ersatzteile/lagersatze.html


----------



## präsithoma (10. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank, Soldi!


----------



## Nischu (18. Februar 2016)

MTBharibo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich beabsichtige einen neuen Laufradsatz für mein Stereo zu kaufen.
> Die Felgen Innenbreite würde dann von der Werkfelge 22mm auf ein Innenmass 30mm wachsen. Diese möchte ich mit den Hans Dampf 2,35er Reifen bestücken.
> 
> ...



Hey Leute!
*Würde mich auch interessieren! Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungswerte?*
lg


----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2016)

Nach langem Streit, mit Cube bis 10-2015, bedanke ich mich bei Cube für die großzügige Entschädigung, für den kaputten Stereo SHPC und die Aufwendungen - na endlich war es damit erledigt!


----------



## PraterRadler (18. Februar 2016)

29er Stereo, Magic Mary 2.35 auf 40mm Felge passt hinten rein. HD sollte somit auch funktionieren.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-TL10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBharibo (18. Februar 2016)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> 29er Stereo, Magic Mary 2.35 auf 40mm Felge passt hinten rein. HD sollte somit auch funktionieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-TL10 mit Tapatalk


vielen dank
somit bringe ich meinen HD mit 30mm Felge auch rein.
Jetzt muss ich bloss noch ueberlegennob ich beim HD bleibe oder es doch testweise NN wird.
Und aerothan Schlauch anstelle tubeless vielleicht... diese Wahlmoeglichkeiten sind schon eine Aufgabe....
Gruss Harry


----------



## deathmetal (18. Februar 2016)

MTBharibo schrieb:


> vielen dank
> somit bringe ich meinen HD mit 30mm Felge auch rein.
> Jetzt muss ich bloss noch ueberlegennob ich beim HD bleibe oder es doch testweise NN wird.
> Und aerothan Schlauch anstelle tubeless vielleicht... diese Wahlmoeglichkeiten sind schon eine Aufgabe....
> Gruss Harry



Bekomme beim 27,5er mit ner 30ermfelge den HD in 2,35 nicht rein ohne das es zunknapp ist und am kettenstrebenschutz schleift. Da geht bei mir max 2,25er.
Sind die 29er hinten breiter?


----------



## Mojitomeistro (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Cube Stereo 160 super HPC (Modelljahr 2013) angeboten bekommen. Super Zustand! An den Komponenten wurde nichts geändert und es wurde im Oktober 2013 gekauft. Ich habe es für 1700 € angeboten bekommen. Ich möchte mit dem Rad auch an dem einen oder anderen MTB-Rennen teilnehmen. Ist der Preis aus Eurer Sicht OK? Wollte das Bike ein paar Jahre fahren. Aktuell fahre ich ein Ghost AMR 7500 plus. Ich suche nach einem gebrauchten Bike bis 2000 €. Die aktuellen Modelle sind mit einfach zu teuer. Die Preise wurden unverhältnismäßig angezogen durch die meisten Hersteller.

VG
Marcel


----------



## loretto6 (29. Februar 2016)

Preis ist ok. Hab ich vor einem Jahr auch bezahlt. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden, hab allerdings aus zweifach umgerüstet. Das tiefe Tretlager ist aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## präsithoma (3. März 2016)

Hallo Mit-Anhänger des zweikanaligen Würfels aus Kohlenstoff,
 nachdem ich vor Kurzem schon einmal Hilfe bekommen und erfahren habe, welche Lager mein 29er SHPC von 2013 braucht, hätte ich noch eine Frage: Wie kriege ich die alten Hauptlager heraus? Einfach von der Gegenseite herausdrücken? Mit einem Durchschlag zwischen mittiger Hülse und Innenring ansetzen und von innen herausschlagen? Brauche ich einen Abzieher?
Vielen Dank vorab schon mal für jede Hilfe.


----------



## BiBaBergler (6. März 2016)

präsithoma schrieb:


> Hallo Mit-Anhänger des zweikanaligen Würfels aus Kohlenstoff,
> nachdem ich vor Kurzem schon einmal Hilfe bekommen und erfahren habe, welche Lager mein 29er SHPC von 2013 braucht, hätte ich noch eine Frage: Wie kriege ich die alten Hauptlager heraus? Einfach von der Gegenseite herausdrücken? Mit einem Durchschlag zwischen mittiger Hülse und Innenring ansetzen und von innen herausschlagen? Brauche ich einen Abzieher?
> Vielen Dank vorab schon mal für jede Hilfe.



Wenn du vorsichtig bist schaffst du es mit einem Durchschlag, immer schön ringsrum von der Gegenseite aus.
Gerade wenn das Pressfit Lager nicht so fest sitzt, geht das. Aber ansonsten gibt es auch ein spezielles Werkzeug :http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...erkzeug.html?gclid=CJr4946ErMsCFeISwwodx_MG9A

Zum Einpressen brauchst dann sowas: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Innenlagerwerkzeug-TL-BB12-Hollowtech-II-p34453/
Bzw. tut es ne Normale Gewindestange mit großen Beilagscheiben auch


----------



## präsithoma (6. März 2016)

Vielen Dank, BiBaBergler,
da habe ich mich wohl unpräzise ausgedrückt. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Hauptlager der Schwinge herausbekommen soll, die Innenlager gingen neulich mit genau so einem wie dem von dir verlinkten Werkzeug problemlos heraus. Den kleinen Industrielagern aber scheint nicht so leicht beizukommen zu sein, weil die mittige Hülse bündig mit dem Lagerinnenring abschließt (siehe unten) und deshalb der Durchschlag abrutscht. 


   Jetzt könnte man sich wieder mal neues schönes Werkzeug leisten und sich das hier kaufen: 

 


Aber muss das sein? Zusammen mit dem dazugehörigen Abstützwerkzeug sind das rund 65 Öcken, und vielleicht geht´s ja doch ohne?
Kommt schon, irgend jemand muss doch schon mal erfolgreich seinen Hinterbau renoviert haben! 102 Karmapunkte für eine zielführende Antwort! Please!!!


----------



## BiBaBergler (6. März 2016)

Ja, da hab ich dich voll falsch verstanden. 

Wie man die Rillenkugellager von der Hinterbaulagerung demonitiert bin ich spontan überfragt. Dieses Thema hatte ich noch nicht und habe mich deshalb noch nicht damit auseinander gesetzt.

Ich meine aber, das das hier schon Leute gemacht haben und auch das sich hier im Thread das sicher schon mal diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Soldi (6. März 2016)

Habe mir diesen Satz gekauft und treibe die Lager mit Durchtreibern gleichmäßig aus (immer aufpassen, dass Du nicht verkantest). Seit ich mal zugeschaut habe wie ein 16 Jähriger Schrauber bei einem Händler meine Lager in teuren Custumnaben getauscht hat mache ich das Meiste lieber selbst.
Eventuell hilft Dir das weiter:
http://enduro-mtb.com/ansichtssache-lagerwechsel-duldet-keinen-aufschub/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## präsithoma (6. März 2016)

@BiBaBergler: Trotzdem noch mal danke für deine Antwort. 
@Soldi: Den enduro-mtb.com-Link hast du ja freundlicherweise schon auf meine erste Frage gepostet. Der ist auf jeden Fall interessant, hilft für das Problem der Hauptlager-Extraktion aber nicht weiter. Und bist du sicher, dass du mit dem verlinkten Werkzeug Lager ausgebaut bekommst? Das sind doch Eintreiber, keine Austreiber!


----------



## Soldi (6. März 2016)

Ausgebaut hatte ich die Lager durch vorsichtiges gleichmäßiges Ausschlagen auf den Innering mit einem Austreiber. Immer auf eine gute Unterlage achten, beim Einbauen helfen die Eintreiber. Sorry hatte oben den falschen Link gesetzt:
http://www.amazon.de/Radlager-Werkz..._60_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0PKM8YG2BEFC73QB1KZF


----------



## präsithoma (9. März 2016)

Dann werde ich das mangels Alternative mal so versuchen. Die Karmapunkte gehen jedenfalls mit Dank schon mal an Soldi. Mal sehen, ob´s klappt.


----------



## Soldi (9. März 2016)

präsithoma schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das mangels Alternative mal so versuchen. Die Karmapunkte gehen jedenfalls mit Dank schon mal an Soldi. Mal sehen, ob´s klappt.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## waran (12. März 2016)

Hallo Cubefans,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist das Sitzrohr im Bereich der Sattelklemme zu kürzen, sodass es nicht über die Sattelklemme hinaus steht und dadurch die Vecnum-Stütze tiefer (5mm) eingeschoben werden kann?

Im Bild der Bereich zwischen Klemme und Stütze. 

Danke


----------



## battiwr (12. März 2016)

Wenn dann bitte mit Atemschutzmaske WG carbonstaub.
Die original Schelle besitzt noch einen gummistulpen btw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nischu (13. März 2016)

*Hallo zusammen 
*
Habe Fragen zum FOX Float CTD BoostValve Dämpfer.
Zur Info, ich besitze ein Stereo 140 HPC Race (2014). Bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, abgesehen von der Lackqualität.

*Nun meine Frage:* Ich nutze regelmässig den ganzen Federweg des hinteren Dämpfers. Setup ist eigentlich perfekt eingestellt nur wünschte ich mir etwas mehr Reserven. Nun wollte ich selber einen Service am Dämpfer machen. Kann ich da etwas optimieren oder ist dabei etwas speziell zu beachten beim Stereo (Ausbau/Einbau) ?
Wäre es eventuell besser einen neuen besseren Dämpfer einzubauen - (welcher passt ins Stereo und hat etwas mehr Reserven)?

Hoffe jemand kann mir bei meinen Fragen behilflich sein?
Danke jedenfalls jetzt schon 

mfg Nischu


----------



## schneller Emil (16. März 2016)

Ev einen größeren Volume-Spacer einbauen


----------



## Nischu (16. März 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Ev einen größeren Volume-Spacer einbauen



Danke für den Tipp! Lese mich gerade beim Vorsprung Corset Air Sleeve Thread durch. Klingt wirklich spannend! Bin noch nicht ganz durch, aber würdest du dich im Nachhinein eher für einen grösseren Volume-Spacer entscheiden oder für einen Monarch Debonair?
mfg


----------



## schneller Emil (16. März 2016)

Kommt drauf an, wie viel du ausgeben magst.
Bei mir ( anderes Modell) war schon der größte spacer drin. Der corset airsleeve hat eine deutliche Verbesserung gebracht. Bin dann aber günstig an einen CC DB Inline gekommen, und das ist jetzt wie Tag und Nacht.
Bei meinem bike  hätte kein Dämpfer mit agb gepasst. Wenns bei dir geht, ist das sicher eine gute Möglichkeit.
Das heißt: zuerst schauen welcher spacer verbaut ist. Falls möglich Tausch gegen einen größeren. (V.a. Da du ja sonst zufrieden bist außer mit der endprogression). Sonst anderer Dämpfer.


----------



## schneller Emil (16. März 2016)

Aufpassen und kontrollieren ob ein Dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter passt!


----------



## Nischu (16. März 2016)

Denke nicht dass bei mir ein dämpfer mit agb passt. werde beim service mal nachschauen welchen spacer ich habe. danke dir schon mal für deine tipps!


----------



## maxp0wer (19. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
bin am überlegen mir ein Stereo Super HPC 2013 zu holen.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...bon-gr-18-zoll-top-zustand/417042030-217-7014


Nun hab ich hier ein bisschen gelesen und bin auf paar Probleme gestoßen was das Bike machen kann, Federgabel Tretlager etc.

Will eigentlicht nicht viel am Bike tauschen, da ich handwerklich nicht wirklich so begabt bin  Da das Bike ja schon 3 Jahre ist, sieht es mit Garantie ja auch schlcht aus wenn was is. Wohn zwar direkt bei Cube um die Ecke aber bringt mir dann auch nix :/

Einsatz Gebiet sind Feldwege Wald Wiese und Trails hauptsächlich. Springen ab und zu aber eher wenig, Park gar nicht geplant nocht. Aber sollte schon paar Jahre halten.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Bike2011 (19. März 2016)

maxp0wer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin am überlegen mir ein Stereo Super HPC 2013 zu holen. Siehe Link
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...bon-gr-18-zoll-top-zustand/417042030-217-7014
> 
> ...




Hi!

Ich hatte das Bike 2 Jahre lang- daher folgende Gedanken.

Schwächen:

1. Das von dir gezeigte Bike hat keine versenkbare Sattelstütze (Schau bitte mal zum Thema Rock shox reverb stealth) nach- z. Bsp google/youtube.

2. Die verbaute Gabel ist im 2013er Modell Mist. Sie wird gut durch ein Update auf ein 2014er Innenleben. Das macht Fox (der Hersteller) im Rahmen eines Service gratis für Dich. Also das Upgrade. Der Service selbst kostet rund 150€.

3. Die Bremse ist ziemlich problembehaftet. (Quietscht, zieht luft).
Eine Slx oder XT bremsanlage schaff abhilfe. Kostenpunkt vielleicht 200€ inkl allem (?).

4. Das 2013 er Modell ist gerne mal an der Kettenstrebe gerissen. (siehe dazu auch hier im forum).


Empfehlung: schau nach einem gebrauchten 2014er modell des stereos (ca. 2.800Euro gebraucht und zieh eventuelle die alu version in betracht wenn du preislich nicht so weit gehen willst). Die müsste es mit guter Ausstattung zu deinem aktuellen preis geben.


----------



## Soldi (19. März 2016)

maxp0wer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin am überlegen mir ein Stereo Super HPC 2013 zu holen. Siehe Link
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...bon-gr-18-zoll-top-zustand/417042030-217-7014
> 
> ...


Mit der Konfiguration wirst Du imho nicht viel falsch machen können. Einziges Manko sind die Formulabremsen (meiner Meinung nach zu anfällig und Wartungsintensiv).
-Foxausstattung (bei mir problemlos) manche tauschen gegen RockShox, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen (kannst ja mal nachfragen, ob es bei der Gaben nen Service gab).
-Laufräder (nicht High End), sind robust, laufen aber auch bei mir problemlos
-Innenlager kannst Du halbwegs günstig tauschen, wenn nötig.


----------



## Soldi (19. März 2016)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 4. Das 2013 er Modell ist gerne mal an der Kettenstrebe gerissen. (siehe dazu auch hier im forum).


Stimmt, hatte ich auch!
Wird aber problemlos beim Dealer getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (19. März 2016)

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall nachverhandeln. Sprich den Verkäufer auf die genannten Punkte an.


----------



## maxp0wer (19. März 2016)

ok THX schon mal. Hab Ihn jetzt mal geschrieben und auf die Probleme aufmerksam gemacht. 

Mal schauen was am Preis noch geht


----------



## maxp0wer (21. März 2016)

Also Update, würde es für 1600€ bekommen. Service für Dämpfer und neue Bremsen würd ich machen lassen dann bin ich bei ca. 2000€ müsste passen oder?


----------



## Nischu (21. März 2016)

@schneller Emil und natürlich alle anderen auch 

Hey würde günstig an einen monarch debonair RT3 und CC DB Inline Dämpfer kommen.
schneller Emil sei dank, weiss man, dass der CC DB ID passt wenn auch knapp (Oder hat sich da was geändert? Hast du irgendwelche Schäden am Bike bekommen?).

Welcher wäre euer Favorit?
Möchte einfach mehr Reserven (Progression) bei ruppigen Trails und Sprüngen. Darf wenn gesperrt aber auch nicht wippen wie beim Alten Fox Float CTD.

Lieber Gruss und guten Wochenstart!


----------



## Bike2011 (21. März 2016)

maxp0wer schrieb:


> Also Update, würde es für 1600€ bekommen. Service für Dämpfer und neue Bremsen würd ich machen lassen dann bin ich bei ca. 2000€ müsste passen oder?



1600 ist gut. Denk vielleicht noch an eine absenkbare sattelstütze... Ca100-200€...


----------



## maxp0wer (21. März 2016)

Jaa denk dann werd ichs mir holen 

Absenkbar Sattelstütze steht auf jeden Fall noch auf der to do Liste!


----------



## MTBharibo (25. März 2016)

MTBharibo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts dazu Erkenntnisse? ich habe dieselben Risse bei den Schaltzu Aufnahmen wo sie in de Rahmen verlegt werden, entdeckt.
> @verdeboreale, was hast Du gemacht? Sind die Risse weiter gegangen?
> 
> ...


Update, im Rahmen vom Winterservice hat mein Händler den Rahmen reklamiert. Das Rad ist noch in der 3Jahres Carbon Rahmengarantie. Innert einer Woche war ein Austauschrahmen da gegen Zahlung crashreplacement, bis kaputter Rahmen von Cube begutachtet ist. Nun hat Cube die Reklamation akzeptiert, azahlung gutgeschrieben. Kostenauslage und abgewickelt hat alles der Händler ohne Kosten für mich.
Also professionelle, pragmatische Abwicklung...
Gruss Harry


----------



## boblike (25. März 2016)

Top Händler, hört man ja hier eher selten. Wahrscheinlich weil meist nur des negative berichtet wird. Aber ich finde man kann den Händler in diesem Fall auch mal namentlich nennen :-D


----------



## schneller Emil (2. April 2016)

Nischu schrieb:


> @schneller Emil und natürlich alle anderen auch
> 
> Hey würde günstig an einen monarch debonair RT3 und CC DB Inline Dämpfer kommen.
> schneller Emil sei dank, weiss man, dass der CC DB ID passt wenn auch knapp (Oder hat sich da was geändert? Hast du irgendwelche Schäden am Bike bekommen?).
> ...




Bisher keine Schäden!
Achtung! CCDB Inline hat kein richtiges Lockout!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (19. April 2016)

MTBharibo schrieb:


> Update, im Rahmen vom Winterservice hat mein Händler den Rahmen reklamiert. Das Rad ist noch in der 3Jahres Carbon Rahmengarantie. Innert einer Woche war ein Austauschrahmen da gegen Zahlung crashreplacement, bis kaputter Rahmen von Cube begutachtet ist. Nun hat Cube die Reklamation akzeptiert, azahlung gutgeschrieben. Kostenauslage und abgewickelt hat alles der Händler ohne Kosten für mich.
> Also professionelle, pragmatische Abwicklung...
> Gruss Harry



Auch ein Update von mir:

Habe jetzt einen neuen Rahmen (2015er SLT). Aber das war schon nervig bis dahin. Cube hat mir alle möglichen und unmöglichen Rahmenfarben angeboten. Es war ja nicht so, dass ich nicht kompromissbereit gewesen wäre, aber ich hatte natürlich keinen Bock mit einem Harlekin-Fahrrad rumzufahren, nur weil Cube diverse Anbauteile nicht tauschen wollte. Ich habe mich aber auf nix eingelassen. Schließlich lag der Schaden noch innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung und wenn ich ein schwarz-weiß-rotes Fahrrad gekauft habe, will ich hinterher kein blau-gelbes-grün-schwarz-weiß-rotes Fahrrad. 
Letzlich wurden bei mir noch die weißen Naben gegen schwarze ("Demon") getauscht, ich bekam einen passenden Sattel und der Händler hat Teile der Sattelstütze von rot in schwarz lackiert. Jetzt passt es und alle sind zufrieden (selbst der Händler hat sich über Cube geärgert). 

Gekostet hat mich die Aktion nix. Trotz allem sollte Cube mal an seinem Service arbeiten. "Professionell" ist anders. Ach, da fällt mir ein: zwischendurch hatten sie einen echt tollen Rahmen in schwarz-rot geschickt. Hatte mich schon gefreut. Leider wars einer für`s 27,5er. 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## magellan_de (20. April 2016)

Die Leitungen "klappern" am Rahmen von meinem Cube Stereo HPC 2016. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick um dies zu verhindern? Ursprünglich waren die Leitungen länger und mit Kabelbinder zusammengemacht. Ich habe zu meinem Cube Händler gesagt, dass er die Leitungen kürzen soll. Das hat er auch etwas widerwillig gemacht. Sieht jetzt wesentlich aufgeräumter aus. Scheppern die Leitungen bei euch auch so, sobald es etwas ruppiger wird?


----------



## Orby (20. April 2016)

Jagwire und / oder Kabelbinder helfen hier weiter. Ohne war es bei mir auch.


----------



## frytom (21. April 2016)

Die Hüllen lassen sich auch so vorbiegen, dass Geräusche minimiert werden können und / oder mit Kabelbindern oder Jagwire-Führungen (Rotating Hooks, verfügbar in klein-groß oder groß-groß) klapperfrei befestigt werden. Die Hüllen sollten aber zuvor immer optimal gekürzt sein.

Bei extern geführten Kabeln (z.B. Cube Stereo bis 2015) lassen am Steuerrohr die Hüllenführungen vom Winkel her so justieren, dass die Hüllen alle unterschiedliche Ebenen besitzen, einander also nicht berühren, was bei intern verlegen Zügen und festwinkligen Ausgängen nicht mehr möglich ist.

An meinem Stereo 2015 klappert nichts mehr, kabeltechnisch und kommt trotzdem ganz ohne Kabelbinder oder Jagwire Hooks aus (mit genau ausgerichteten Kabel-Ausgängen, Hüllenvorbiegen und minimalen Hüllenlängen)


----------



## boblike (21. April 2016)

magellan_de schrieb:


> Die Leitungen "klappern" am Rahmen von meinem Cube Stereo HPC 2016. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick um dies zu verhindern? Ursprünglich waren die Leitungen länger und mit Kabelbinder zusammengemacht. Ich habe zu meinem Cube Händler gesagt, dass er die Leitungen kürzen soll. Das hat er auch etwas widerwillig gemacht. Sieht jetzt wesentlich aufgeräumter aus. Scheppern die Leitungen bei euch auch so, sobald es etwas ruppiger wird?



Am besten du machst mal ein paar Bilder und markierst die Stellen an denen die Züge am Rahmen klappern, da kann man besser beurteilen wo das Problem genau liegt.


----------



## Duffitz (27. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
könntet ihr euch vielleicht kurz dieses Angebot anschauen?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...fraeder-von-tune-bikeparts/459857832-217-8415
Sind die 1800 okay? Und sind 400 mehr für die Tune Räder mit Tune Achsen gerechtfertigt, oder muss das weniger sein?

Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (28. April 2016)

mMn ja, alleine die Naben sind es Wert, aber die Crest Felge ist was für leichte Fahrer.
Was man nicht einschätzen kann ist der Zustand. Von dem must du dich vor Ort überzeugen. 
Beim SHPC Rahmen kann man z.B. an der Ketten- bzw. Sattelstreben wo der Reifen durchläuft deutliche Schleifspuren sehen wenn das Rad bei jeder Witterung evtl. im Bikepark oder sehr viel gefahren wurde. Ist da nichts (oder nicht viel) zu sehen ist der Preis sehr gut, glaube ich. 
Mit einer Kettenlehre kannst du sehen ob die Kette durch ist, sollte das der Fall sein kann die Kassette und die Ritzel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein.


----------



## verdeboreale (28. April 2016)

...und gucken, ob bei den Kabeldurchführungen am Rahmen keine MiKro-Risse sind.
Die Teile finde ich recht gut. Der Preis ist auch o.k. Allerdings finde ich die Farbkombination nicht wirklich gelungen. Vor allem die grünen Naben und Nippel passen aus meiner Sicht nicht zum ansonsten schönen Rahmen (den ich in diesen Farben auch hatte). Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache.
Ob das Rad so wenig gefahren wurde, wie beschrieben? Beläge, Entlüftungskit, neue Kassette, neue Kette.... 

VG

Verdeboreale


----------



## Duffitz (29. April 2016)

Danke für den Input. 
 Habs mir angeschaut. Scheint mir in ganz ordentlichem Zustand zu sein. Bis auf ein paar kleine Mäckchen in der Brücke der Sitzstrebe sind an der Innenseite des Hinterbaus kaum Spuren. Nur an der Kettenstrebe direkt hinter der Kurbel ist es ordentlich verkratzt. Da wurde das kleine Blech ausgetauscht, da es anfangs wohl Chainsuck-probleme gab. Kassette und Kette sind wirklich frisch, aber die definitv nicht neuen Kettenblätter sehen nicht nach zu starkem Verschleiß aus. Laut Verkäufer wurde bisher vorne ausschließlich der Hans Dampf gefahren, welcher echt noch top aussieht und das kauf ich dem ab.
Ich werds mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2016)

Mit den HD vorn würde ich nochmal fragen.die äußeren Stollen reissen schon sehr schnell. Das Geld für lrs tät ich in Bremse + hydraulische Sattelstütze investieren.


----------



## Orby (29. April 2016)

battiwr schrieb:


> Mit den HD vorn würde ich nochmal fragen.die äußeren Stollen reissen schon sehr schnell. Das Geld für lrs tät ich in Bremse + hydraulische Sattelstütze investieren.



Das Problem betraf angeblich einen Produktionszeitraum. Hatte das Problem an meinem von Cube montierten 2015 SHPC? 
Eine Mail an Schwalbe und wurde sofort kostenlos getauscht. Hab gleich die Marry statt dessen genommen. 

Service war echt top, gleich Anruf am nächsten Tag.


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2016)

hatte das problem beim '13 modell. 4 platten auf der tour .

habe dann auf sg hd gewechselt und gut. der verschleiss war sehr hoch. jetzt bin ich mit conti mk v 2,4 hi 2,2 unterwegs und zufrieden.


----------



## boblike (6. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches schalt Auge ich für ein Stereo 2013 mir SRAM brauche.


----------



## AlpenBazi (6. Mai 2016)

Servus,
benötige unterstützung zum Thema Pressfit Lager. Also ich hab ein Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29 carbon´n´green aus dem Jahr 2013 mit knachenden Innenlager (Tretlage). Ich mit dem Ding zum Händler, doch dieser stellte fest, das mein Rahmen ein Innenlager mit Sondergröße hat und dieses nicht über div. Großhändler und sogar über Paul Lange beziehen kann. Also eMail an Cube, aber auch nichts gehört. Ist Euch etwas bekannt, ob am Anfang Cube spezielle Pressfit Lager verbaut hatte?
MfG
Sven Klier


----------



## PraterRadler (6. Mai 2016)

Was für eine Kurbel ist verbaut? Wird wahrscheinlich eine mit 30mm Achsdurchmesser sein. Ich habe in meinen Selbstaufbau auch spezielle Lager eingebaut um eine 30mm Kurbel zu verbauen. 
Wenn das bei dir zutrifft, dann sollte zB 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rotor/Presst-Stahl-Innenlager-41x30-mm-p31151/

passen oder einfach mal nach “Innenlager 4130“ googeln.
Gibt es auch von Hope, Bor etc.


----------



## boblike (6. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe dieses drin in meinem 2013 SHPC:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-innenlager-pf41-89.5-92-gxp-35147/wg_id-8740
Weil ich eine SRAM GXP Kurbel fahre.

Und diese Lager sind sehr gängig, also lieber nochmal zu einem anderen Händler gehen.
Klingt für mich sehr komisch, wenn er behauptet es sind spezielle Lager.
Mag sein,dass das Model welches drin ist eine seltene Marke oder sowas ist, sollte aber durch jegliches BB92 Innenlager mit Gehäusedurchmesser: 41mm ersetzt werden können. Nur darauf achten welche Kurbel du fährst und das passende BB92 dafür kaufen.

Oder wie @PraterRadler 
schon sagte, einfach nur die Lager tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenBazi (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

als Kurbeln sind ganz normal XT Kurbeln verbaut. Ich versuche mal die genauen "Sondermaße" vom Händler zu bekommen und melde mich wieder. 

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## präsithoma (10. Mai 2016)

Hi everybody,
vor einiger Zeit habe ich hier um Hilfe gebeten, weil ich meine Hauptlager nicht aus dem Rahmen bekommen habe. Inzwischen hat sie ein freundlicher Schrauber meines Radladens um die Ecke herausgeholt und ich konnte die neuen einpressen und alles wieder zusammenbauen. 
Die Lager von der Gegenseite her auszupressen ist jedenfalls keine gute Idee, weil sie von einer einlaminierten Carbonhülse daran gehindert werden, weiter in den Rahmen hineinzuwandern, da kommt also ein Anschlag. Es geht also nur, indem man die Aluhülse zwischen den Lagern zur Seite drückt, damit man ein Lager von innen her austreiben kann. 
Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich wieder fahren kann und stinkig auf Cube, weil die auf meine freundliche Anfrage noch nicht mal mit dem Arsch gerunzelt haben.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Mai 2016)

Servus miteinander,

bin seit kurzem auch Besitzer eines gebrauchten 2013er Hpc's und würde mir gerne für den nächsten Urlaub ein paar Ersatzspeichen einpacken. Ist der Standard-Lrs, also Dt Am Csw 2.7. Müssten dann doch die Dt Straightpull Competition in 284mm sein,oder??
Weiss jemand wo man die auch in kleinen Stückzahlen bekommt, oder hat einer vlt. noch welche zuhause rumliegen  ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## battiwr (19. Mai 2016)

Schau mal in speclist unter cube.de nach.


----------



## AlpenBazi (30. Mai 2016)

Servus, 
kurzer Nachtrag zu meinem Innenlager Problem. Ich hab mir nun das Werkzeug für de- und montage besorgen. Verbaut ist ein SM-BB91-41A (wie auch schon einige hier geschrieben hatten), jedoch ist das Lager nicht lieferbar. Also bin ich einen Tip gefolgt und hab dann einfach ein SM-BB94-41A (XTR) gekauft, eingebaut und gut ist.
Gruß

Sven


----------



## dh-noob (12. Juni 2016)

magellan_de schrieb:


> Die Leitungen "klappern" am Rahmen von meinem Cube Stereo HPC 2016. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick um dies zu verhindern? Ursprünglich waren die Leitungen länger und mit Kabelbinder zusammengemacht. Ich habe zu meinem Cube Händler gesagt, dass er die Leitungen kürzen soll. Das hat er auch etwas widerwillig gemacht. Sieht jetzt wesentlich aufgeräumter aus. Scheppern die Leitungen bei euch auch so, sobald es etwas ruppiger wird?


Am oder im Rahmen? Ich habe außen das Slappertape von MarshGuard zum Teil unter den Leitungen angebracht. Das Absorbiert jegliche Geräusche. Auch optimal für die Kettenstrebe


----------



## waterman190 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, ich wollte mein Cube Stereo HPC 140 29 mit einer Kettenführung ausstatten. Klar damit die Kette falls sie von Kettenblatt
nach innen runterspringt nicht gleich das Carbon beschädigt. Habt ihr an euren Bikes überhaupt eine "Kettenführung"  und wenn ja welche.
Bionicon c. guide wurde mir empfohlen, ist die okay oder habt ihr alternativen. Besten Dank im Voraus. Gruss Joerg


----------



## rider1970 (16. Juni 2016)

Die c-guide(oder div ähnliche Produkte ) soll ganz gut funktionieren, hab sie aber selbst n.n. ausprobiert. Bin auch am überlegen mir eine dran zu bauen, da der Rahmen ja keine ISCG Aufnahme hat  ( zumindest bei meinem 27,5") weiss nicht wie es beim 29er ist.


----------



## Orby (16. Juni 2016)

Hab die c-Guide am 29 Stereo gehabt und aktuell am 160. Mußt aber trotzdem auf eine sauber Kettenlinie achten bergab wenn es scheppert. 
Weit vorne montiert funktioniert sie finde ich persönlich besser, hat aber bei mir am 160 dort am Reifen geschliffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogejude (2. Juli 2016)

Mir ist jetzt in 3 Jahren das dritte Innenlager abgeraucht. Wie üblich war das linke Lager verrostet und festgefressen. Beim Lagerausschlagen ist mir Wasser im Rahmen aufgefallen (eigentlich eher braune Rostbrühe). Ich denke nicht, dass das Wasser in der Menge durch das Lager kam sondern durch die Entwässerungsöffnung (falls das Loch dafür da ist. Es sieht jedenfalls so aus, dass dort mit Absicht ein eine Bohrung im Unterrohrschutz und im Rahmen ist) am Rahmen. Leider ist die Öffnung nicht am tiefsten Punkt des Tretlagers, so dass im Dreck und beim Waschen Wasser in den Rahmen kommt aber nicht mehr rausfliessen kann, wenn man das Bike nicht 45 Grad schief stellt. 2 Fragen:
- Wie haltet Ihr das mit der Öffnung? Einfach mit Tesafilm zukleben? Richtiges Entwässerungsloch am Tretlagerboden bohren?
- Könnt Ihr andere Innenlager als das BB91-41A empfehlen? Die Lager haben jeweils ca. 3000-4000 km gehalten. Das Wechseln an sich ist kein Thema, ich befürchte aber dass der Rahmen das jährliche Ein/Auspressen nicht wirklich gern hat. Ist das neue BB-MT800-PA Innenlager stabiler / besser gedichtet oder empfehlt Ihr gleich etwas Stabileres à la Reset Racing?

Ich habe bis jetzt bei keinem Bike so viel Stress mit dem Innenlager gehabt, wie mit dem Stereo. Bisher hatte ich einige BSA Lager (Race Face X-Type, XTR, XT, LX) und nie Stress mit den Lagern oder Wasser im Rahmen (die Rahmen hatten aber auch keine Löcher...).


----------



## rider1970 (13. September 2016)

Servus miteinander, 
Mal eine Frage zu dem Standard csw am Lrs an meinem 2013er Hpc Race. Die Lager im Vr laufen etwas rauh und ich wollte gerne die endkappen abnehmen zum nachfetten. Irgendwie bin ich aber zu blöd dazu und bekomme die auch mit sanfter Gewalt nicht raus. Gibt es da einen speziellen Trick um die sauber zu entfernen? 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Vincy (13. September 2016)

DT Spline Service manual lesen. 
https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/S...Wheels-SPLINE-Technical-Manual_V2013-11_D.pdf


----------



## knetis (17. September 2016)

Servus, sagt mal gibt es irgendwo einen kompletten lagersatz? Also Hauptlager, Schwinge, horstlink etc.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. September 2016)

jogejude schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das Wasser in der Menge durch das Lager kam sondern durch die Entwässerungsöffnung (falls das Loch dafür da ist. Es sieht jedenfalls so aus, dass dort mit Absicht ein eine Bohrung im Unterrohrschutz und im Rahmen ist) am Rahmen.


Moin,
Das Wasser kommt in den überwiegenden Fällen aus dem Sattelrohr, und zwar Tropfen für Tropfen vom Schlitz an der Sattelklemme. Das ist bisher bei jedem meiner Räder so gewesen und kann auch nicht wirksam verhindert werden. Das Loch am Tretlager lässt mit Sicherheit nicht so viel rein, dass du das merken würdest.
btw: Dein Stereo ist auch ein 2013er? Mein Race hat kein Loch am Tretlagergehäuse.

Tipp: Das Rad von Zeit zu Zeit mal über Nacht mal auf den Kopf stellen und vorher die Stütze ausbauen. Da kommt gut was raus.


----------



## LAforce (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Bin gerade dabei vom Rock Mount und vom Hauptlager die Lager zu wechseln.
Jetzt fängt das Malör schon bei der Demontage an.
Die Bolzenschraube vom Hauptlager lässt sich nicht rausziehen. Es dreht sich lediglich die Gegenmutter raus. Hier scheint sich was festgefahren zu haben. Habt ihr hier eine Idee? Rohe Gewalt habe ich noch nicht angewendet ;-)
Bei den Rock Mount Schrauben sieht es ähnlich aus. Ich kann die Schrauben "locker" drehen, jedoch kommt sie nicht raus. Ich kann drehen ohne Ende.
Alles ein wenig nervig gerade.
Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
habe ein 2013er 29er Stereo 140 SL black and green, und liebäugele mit einer Sram XX1 Eagle 12fach Gruppe.
Im Stereo ist ein SM BB 91 41A Innenlager verbaut.
Die Eagle ist mit Folgendem kompatibel:
*Kompatible Tretlagergehaeuse - Innenlager*

*Gewinde BSA 1.37 in x 24 TPI Gehaeusebreite 68-73 mm*
Sram GXP Team Innenlager Art Nr 00.6415.045.000
Sram GXP Ceramic Innenlager Art Nr 00.6415.045.020
*Pressfit BB92 Einpressmass 41 mm Gehaeusebreite 89,5-92 mm*
Sram Pressfit BB92 Innenlager Art Nr 00.6415.033.020
Sram Pressfit BB92 Ceramic Innenlager Art Nr 00.6415.033.030
Passt eines der o.g.Lager (das BB92 ?)in das Stereo Tretlagergehäuse ?

Danke für Eure Antworten 

Mark


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2016)

Kommt da drauf an, welche Kurbel du damit verwenden willst.
Mit Sram GXP Kurbel brauchst das GXP PressFit BB92 Innenlager.
Bei dem Shimano Innenlager kannst nur eine Shimano Kurbel verwenden, brauchst aber zusätzlich von einem Fremdhersteller ein Eagle kompatibles Kettenblatt dazu.
Bei Race Face Kurbel deren PressFit BB92 Innenlager.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (31. Oktober 2016)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich wollte auch die Eagle Kurbel + das Eagle Blatt einbauen.

Noch eine andere Frage: passt die Eagle Kassette auf den Rotor des DT Swiss Hinterrades ?


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2016)

Sram GXP Kurbel mit GXP PressFit Innenlager.
Dann brauchst einen DT XD Ratchet Freilauf dazu.
Auch nicht von Cube das kurze Schaltauge 2090 AXH Sram vergessen!


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (31. Oktober 2016)

Supergeile Antwort, Danke Dir!
Finanziell allerdings nicht supergeil, da das GXP Innenlager nochmals mit frechen 179.-€ (ok Ceramic Version, sonst verträgliche 29.- €, habe ich erst später gesehen ) zu Buche schlägt!

XD Ratchet Freilauf ?! Heißt das ich brauche auch noch eine neue Hinterradnabe ?

Die finanzielle Schmerzgrenze wird allmählich überschritten....und wir reden über Verschleißteile

Gruß Mark


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Oktober 2016)

Von DT gibt's sicher auch Tauschfreiläufe für die Nabe.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (31. Oktober 2016)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Von DT gibt's sicher auch Tauschfreiläufe für die Nabe.



Jop,

https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Rotor-Kits-MTB


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (31. Oktober 2016)

Beim M 1700 Spline Laufradsatz bräuchte man 12/142 oder (?) 12/148 laut der DT Swiss Tabelle.

Also Freilauf 70.-€ Lager 30.- € Schaltauge 10-20.-€ , also ca. 120.-€ nochmal auf die 970.-€ der XO1 drauf - schluck - so ca. 1100.-€ für die XO1 Umrüstung.

Ein Felskontakt mit dem XO1 Schaltwerk würde derzeit mit 209.-€ zu Buche schlagen....hmmmm


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Oktober 2016)

Ähm wieso geht man nicht einfach zum Händler wenn man nichtmal die einfachen Sachen weiß?  Oo


----------



## boblike (1. November 2016)

Wieso hält man nicht die Klappe wenn man nichts beizutragen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
suche für einen Freund einen anderen passenden Dämpfer für das Cube HPC 27.5. 
Gibt es Alternativen zum Orginalen FOX?


----------



## Lexizilla (8. Dezember 2016)

Weiß jetzt nicht welche Einbaumaßen du benötigst.
ich habe für mein HPC 140 29 einen DTSwiss 313 Carbon Remote genommen. 
Einbalänge war genau richtig, Hub leider minimal kleiner, somit statt 140mm Federweg halt etwas weniger ( 120-130 meine ich )

ALex


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2016)

Es ist das 160er Cube Stereo.


----------



## loretto6 (8. Dezember 2016)

Den Rockshox Monarch haben schon ein paar Leute eingebaut (guckst Du mit Suche in diesem Thema) Prinzipiell müsste die meisten Dämpfer mit den passenden Maßen 216x64 passen.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (8. Dezember 2016)

216x63mm. Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter passen da nicht rein, stoßen dann beim vollem Einfedern am Unterrohr an.


----------



## rider1970 (10. Dezember 2016)

Der CCDB Inline soll auch sehr gut funktionieren im Stereo und gerade so reinpassen. Wie oben schon geschrieben passen Dämpfer mit agb wohl nicht, wobei ich irgendwo hier forum ein Bild gesehen habe mit einem monarch+ , aber ob es funktioniert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## waran (10. Dezember 2016)

da der CCDB Inline passt, sollte auch der neue CCDB Inline Coil passen. Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch schon länger, das Stereo mal mit Stahlfeder zu testen.

Falls das schon mal jemand getan hat, immer her mit Erfahrungen und Meiningen


----------



## schneller Emil (15. Dezember 2016)

waran schrieb:


> da der CCDB Inline passt, sollte auch der neue CCDB Inline Coil passen. Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch schon länger, das Stereo mal mit Stahlfeder zu testen.
> 
> Falls das schon mal jemand getan hat, immer her mit Erfahrungen und Meiningen



Der 2013er Rahmen ist nicht sehr progressiv. Bin den Inline mit 2ganzen Spacern gefahren. Könnte sein, dass der Inline Coil das noch mehr verschärft, da stahldämpfer in der Regel linearer sind.


----------



## mathijsen (19. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne Frage zum Thema Konstruktion der Hauptlagerung: Wie ist die beim Stereo 140 27.5 C:62 bzw. C:68 bzw. Super HPC aufgebaut? Sitzen die Lager auf einem durchgehenden Bolzen oder auch nur auf dem Schaft von jeweils einer Mini-Schraube wie beim Alu-Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strobi-Boy (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
habe leider eine gebrochene Welle in der Hinterachs-Nabe (Sunringlé Demon II Nabe).
Hat mir jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wie ich die defekte Achse augebaut bekomme?
Die zwei offensichtlichen Sicherungsringe (am Freilauf sowie auf der Seite der Bremsscheibe) habe ich bereits entfernt.

Vermutlich muss ich die ganze Welle in Richtung Bremsscheibenseite rausklopfen - geht aber nicht, da ich die Endkappe auf der Freilaufseite nicht abgeschraube bekomme (kann den Wellenstumpf, der im Freilauf endet, nirgends festhalten).



 

 

 



Hattet Ihr dieses Problem schon und wie habt ihr es gelöst?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## mathijsen (22. Januar 2017)

Dieser perfekte schwarze Kreis da im 4. Bild drinnen ist die Bruchstelle? Hut ab, dass nenne ich mal einen sauberen Bruch. 
Der ist also so gerade, dass man die beiden Achsenteile gegeneinander verdrehen kann? Müsste man da nicht zumindest das bremsenseitige Stück schon mal rausziehen können?



mathijsen schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Thema Konstruktion der Hauptlagerung: Wie ist die beim Stereo 140 27.5 C:62 bzw. C:68 bzw. Super HPC aufgebaut? Sitzen die Lager auf einem durchgehenden Bolzen oder auch nur auf dem Schaft von jeweils einer Mini-Schraube wie beim Alu-Modell?


Hab ich mir nun selbst beantworten können. Auf der Cube-Webseite im Ersatzteil-Bereich (den man nur über die Suche findet, da er nirgendwo im Menü auftaucht ) gibts es diesen Hauptlager-Satz: https://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersat...e-main-pivot-set-stereo-shpc-140-275-my-2015/
Et voila: Durchgehender Bolzen. Cube hat also zumindest bei den Carbonmodellen dazugelernt.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (24. Januar 2017)

Die Wellenteile sind raus...
War aber ein ganz schöner Kraftakt, sind richtig fest eingepresst.
Konnte das kurze Wellenende in Richtung Bremsschreibe mit einer Zange festhalten, einen Metallstab durchstecken (sodass dieser auf der Zange aufliegt) und dann von der Freilaufseite die Welle & Langer mit einem Hammer rausklopfen.

Sauber abgeschert die Welle – mal schauen ob’s irgendwo ne Stahlwelle anstatt der Aluwelle gibt.


 

 

 



Grüssle


----------



## mathijsen (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt mit den Fotos wird das ganze klarer: Kerbwirkung ist ne fiese Sache. 
 Bezüglich einzelner Achskörper für eien solche Nabe brauchst du dir aber wenig Hoffnung zu machen. Da hilft wohl nur ne neue Nabe oder, falls das so ein SunRingle Cube OEM Laufradsatz ist, wohl gleich ein neues Hinterrad. Weiß nicht, ob sich da neu einspeichen lohnt. Du kannst ja versuchen, gebraucht eine baugleiche Nabe zu ergattern, an der was anderes defekt ist, oder so.


----------



## Strobi-Boy (29. Januar 2017)

Sodele, eine neue Stahlwelle ist eingebaut (19€). Die neue Welle ging deutlich leichter rein als die Alu-Welle raus ging.
Jetzt läuft das Rädle wieder...


----------



## mathijsen (29. Januar 2017)

Top. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es das entsprechende Ersatzteil gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maded (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre einen cube shpc 160 sl 2013 mit einem Easton Haven Carbonlenker.Könnte mir irgendjemand die Abmessungen des Lenkers sagen wie z.b. Rise, Back-und Upsweep?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## loretto6 (5. Februar 2017)

Rise 20 mm, Backsweep 9 Grad, Upsweep 5 Grad


----------



## maded (5. Februar 2017)

Danke loretto6.


----------



## Cuberia (11. Februar 2017)

Falls einer Interesse an ner Di2 am 2013er Stereo SHPC hat.....funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## maded (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte meine Formula T1-Bremsanlage durch eine Shimano XT M8000 ersetzen. Kann man die Shimano-Bremse mit dem Formula-Adapter und den Formula-Scheiben ( 180 mm ) betreiben?
Wäre euch dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte da die Formula mich bald zur Verzweifelung bringt, Undichtigkeit am Bremshebel ( wie verhält sich eigentlich Bremsflüssigkeit mit Carbon )und das leidige "Singen" bald schon im Stand.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Februar 2017)

Servus, 
Hatte ebenfalls eine formula an meinem Stereo, die RC. Fand ich von der Ergonomie wirklich gut. Aber wie du schon schreibst, die Geräusche sind schon heftig, vor allem bei Nässe. 
Den Adapter kannst du weiter verwenden, ob die shimano bremszange mit den formula Scheiben harmoniert weiß ich nicht, muss man testen oder vlt kann dir hier bzw im Technik forum jemand was dazu sagen. 
Ich habe bei mir umgebaut auf eine sram guide rs und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Den Vorgänger der m8000 , die 785 er Xt hatte ich an meinem vorigem bike und war damit nicht wirklich glücklich : beide Seiten undicht und mussten eingeschickt werden innerhalb weniger Wochen nach Kauf, Bremskraft okay, etwa auf Niveau der formula würde ich schätzen vlt etwas mehr. Optik und Ergonomie waren jedoch top. 
Power hat meine guide auf jeden Fall mehr. 
Außerdem soll die m8000 Probleme mit Druckpunktwandern haben, bin die aber selbst n.n.  gefahren.


----------



## boblike (18. Februar 2017)

Scheiben sollte problemlos passen.
Mein persönlicher Preis Leistung Favorit ist die SLX.
Fahre die am Hardtail mit Kinderanhänger und bin immer wieder überrascht wie gut die tut selbst im steilen Gelände.
Wenn meine MT5 weiter zickt, kommt die auch ans Stereo.


----------



## Sven12345 (20. Februar 2017)

Die SLX ist ja die absolut identische Bremse, wie die XT (abgesehen von ein paar Einstellrädchen und etwas Chrom und Lack, der anders gestaltet ist)
Die Leistung der SLX ist auf jeden Fall super.

Wenn du das Gewicht nicht scheust, kannst du dir auch mal die Zee/Saint BR-M640 oder 820 ansehen.
Minimal mehr Bremskraft, aber viel besser dosierbar.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte die Formula CR3 mit Kool-Stop Belägen. Ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Formula. 
Habe Deore Bremsen mit Zee Bremsattel vorn


----------



## Sid211985 (27. Februar 2017)

Hi
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hpa 150 Race 27,5+ gemacht? Finde nichts darüber und würde gerne wissen wie es mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht? Bin kurz davor mir so eines zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (27. Februar 2017)

Ist noch nicht so alt, da wirds nicht viele geben. 
Aber ich denke da must du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Wenn da was wäre würde hier ne heiße Diskussion toben.

Kaufen!


----------



## Sid211985 (27. Februar 2017)

Bei meinem Örtlichen steht eins

Rock Shox Yari
Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer
RaceFace Cockpit
Sram Guide Bremse
Sram X1 Schaltung
Race Face Kurbel
Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze
Felgen hab ich nich mehr im Kopf.
Soll 1999€ kosten

Suche eine gute Ergänzung zu meinem YT Noton
Daher meine Frage an euch


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim Stereo passt kein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter (AGB). Beim vollen Einfedern stösst der AGB dann am Unterrohr. Der Rahmenwinkel Sitzrohr/Unterrohr ist da zu eng. Beim neuen Fritzz wurde deswegen der Rahmen dafür angepasst. Eine Konstruktionsänderung beim Stereo wäre zu kostenaufwendig, daher wird es unverändert bleiben.
> Das Cube Action Team hat genug bewiesen, dass das Stereo auch ohne AGB flott fahrbar ist.
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-160-super-hpc-sl-275/
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-160-hpa-tm-275/



Hat schon mal jemand probiert ob der Marzocchi 053 passen würde? Der AGB ist da ja relativ klein / kurz.


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2017)

PS: Geht ums Stereo Super HPC 160 Race 27.5 / 16"


----------



## Duc851 (22. März 2017)

Gerade ausprobiert: Es passt. Auch bei vollem Einfedern.


----------



## knetis (22. März 2017)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Gerade ausprobiert: Es passt. Auch bei vollem Einfedern.



Interessant...Kannst du bei Gelegenheit Mal Bilder einstellen? Am besten (normal) ausgefeiert und einmal mit abgelassen er Luft am Dämpfer (also max. Eingefedert)?

Weil du weißt ja: "Pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## boblike (12. Mai 2017)

Fahre das Stereo 2014 mit Fox Float CTD BoostValve.
Fahrfertig über 100kg und 200psi im Dämpfer, rauscht er durch den Federweg denke ich.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich Durchschläge hatte, aber wenn ich unten am Berg ankomme ist der O-Ring ganz unten.
0,5 mm mehr und der würde nicht mehr auf der Lauffläche sein.
Ich Springe auch nicht wirklich dolle, eher so 20-40 cm Dinger runter. 

Hat schon mal jemand mit diesen Volumenspacern versucht dies zu verbessern:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...t-air-spring-volume-tuning-kit-424538?lang=de

Möchte eigentlich nicht den Dämpfer wechseln und jetzt zu beginn der Saison auch nicht einschicken für ein Tune.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## knetis (13. Mai 2017)

Ich habe fahrfertig ca 95-98kg und ca. 175 psi mit dem größten spacer der dem Kit (leider 40€) beiligt und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## boblike (13. Mai 2017)

Gerade weil es nicht billig ist, wollte ich  hier mal eine Rückmeldung abwarten bevor ich bestelle.  Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (13. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Fahre das Stereo 2014 mit Fox Float CTD BoostValve.
> Fahrfertig über 100kg und 200psi im Dämpfer, rauscht er durch den Federweg denke ich.
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich Durchschläge hatte, aber wenn ich unten am Berg ankomme ist der O-Ring ganz unten.
> 0,5 mm mehr und der würde nicht mehr auf der Lauffläche sein.
> ...



Bin bei 85-90kg irgendwo fahrfertig. Mehr technische und langsame Trails reichen mir ca. 195 PSI, Parkbesuche mit wenig Airtime aber schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen ist es schon zu wenig. Da schlägt er durch, aber das hörst Du 

Ich persönlich finde Deinen Druck etwas zu gering. Würde ihn mal persönlich genauer ermitteln und auf stehend "Attack - Position" ausrichten max 25% SAG. 

Wobei sich für meinen Geschmack der Dämpfer wenig optimal erholt aus dem mittleren bis letzten 1/3 vom Federweg.


----------



## J-F-E (19. Mai 2017)

waran schrieb:


> da der CCDB Inline passt, sollte auch der neue CCDB Inline Coil passen. Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch schon länger, das Stereo mal mit Stahlfeder zu testen.
> Falls das schon mal jemand getan hat, immer her mit Erfahrungen und Meiningen


Ich fahre in meinem Stereo 160 SHPC den CC DB Inline und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Man kann ihn unheimlich gut abstimmen, wenn man etwas Zeit investiert.
Ich hatte ihn sowohl ohne, mit einem als auch zwei großen Spacern getestet. Bei meinem Gewicht von 76 kg (fahrfertig) und kleinen Sprüngen bis 1 m Höhe ist es ohne Spacer völlig in Ordnung. Ich nutze annähernd den gesamten Federweg ohne Durchschlagen.


----------



## rider1970 (20. Mai 2017)

Mein Stereo Hpc jetzt mit 1x11
Erste "Testfahrt " heute und soweit erstmal zufrieden nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten 
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch angepasst werden...


----------



## J-F-E (21. Mai 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Mein Stereo Hpc jetzt mit 1x11
> Erste "Testfahrt " heute und soweit erstmal zufrieden nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch angepasst werden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 606605 Anhang anzeigen 606606


Fährst du auch die Sunrace Kassette?


----------



## boblike (21. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Gerade weil es nicht billig ist, wollte ich  hier mal eine Rückmeldung abwarten bevor ich bestelle.  Vielen Dank


Set gekauft und heute war der Einbau geplant. Dämpfer aufgeschraubt und siehe da, der größte ist schon drin. Wusste das keiner von euch?


----------



## Orby (21. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Set gekauft und heute war der Einbau geplant. Dämpfer aufgeschraubt und siehe da, der größte ist schon drin. Wusste das keiner von euch?



Bei mir ist nicht der größte drin.
Über die Fox ID kannst Du rausfinden was verbaut sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (21. Mai 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Fährst du auch die Sunrace Kassette?



Ja, ist die mx 80 (11-50z)


----------



## boblike (21. Mai 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nicht der größte drin.
> Über die Fox ID kannst Du rausfinden was verbaut sein sollte.


Danke für den Tip!

Also das steht da drin:
*2014 Performance Series FLOAT 
2014, FLOAT-A P-S, CTD BV LV, Cube, Stereo 140, 7.875, 2.250, 0.6 Spacer, VTL, RTL, 175, 16*
Manual - SHOCK- 2014 FLOAT CTD
Partlist - FLOAT CTD BV
Service - Eyelet Hardware Maintenance
Service - 2014-2015 3-Position Remote Installation 
Manual - VIDEO- FORK and SHOCK- SAG Setup 101


----------



## boblike (21. Mai 2017)

Hat nur so ausgesehen, der Messschieber hat Klarheit gebracht. Muss ich beim aufpumpen was beachten?

Im Shockwiz Forum reden die immer davon zwischendrin zu wippen, dass sich die Negativkammer füllt?


----------



## J-F-E (21. Mai 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja, ist die mx 80 (11-50z)


Ich habe die 11-46 verbaut und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der 11-50? Insbesondere was den Schräglauf und die Schaltperformance betrifft.


----------



## rider1970 (21. Mai 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Ich habe die 11-46 verbaut und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der 11-50? Insbesondere was den Schräglauf und die Schaltperformance betrifft.



Wie oben gesagt, bin ich erst einmal gefahren mit der kombo, muss sich also erstmal einfahren das ganze (kpl. Schaltung ist neu)
Schräglauf ist natürlich schon ganz ordentlich, vor allem beim grössten und kleinsten Ritzel. Habe die Kettenlinie mittels Spacern "optimiert"  . Schalten tut das ganze überraschend gut, gerade beim schalten aufs grösste Ritzel hätte ich mehr hakeln usw. erwartet, geht aber recht sauber.


----------



## Capic Biker (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,
hat schon jemand was von Kaputten Carbon Rahmen beim Stereo 160mm gelesen ?
Wenn ja an welchen Stellen bisher ?

Hab einen Riss an meinen Stereo.


----------



## boblike (31. Mai 2017)

Gab mal heir ein paar Fälle von Rissen an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Capic Biker (31. Mai 2017)

Hab nichts gefunden


----------



## knetis (31. Mai 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Hab nichts gefunden



Ist doch eigentlich gut...
Ich wüsste auch nichts darüber. Aber ich würde die Jungs bei Cube direkt anschreiben oder hier im Herstellerforum, da gibt es bestimmt eine Lösung auf Kulanz oder so.


----------



## boblike (31. Mai 2017)

petermonty schrieb:


> Schrunde??​


 ca. 5 Sekunden gesucht und schon ein Beispiel gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (31. Mai 2017)

Feyo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Bilder wenn es klappt!


 10 Sekunden später, zweites Beispiel.


----------



## DaKing (22. Juli 2017)

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich meinem 2014er Stereo SHPC 29 die aktuelle XT Schaltung verpasst, und das war eine top Entscheidung. Die Schaltperformance ist im Vergleich zur Vorgänger-XT am Umwerfer um WELTEN besser. Da klappert keine Kette mehr am Umwerfer, und selbst das Hochschalten vorne ist in einer halben Kurbelumdrehung unter 3/4 Last erledigt - hätte ich nicht gedacht dass das so ein in der Praxis Unterschied ist, mit 34/24 vorn und XTR Kassette 11-40 hinten. Ist nun sogar unter dem Strich etwas leichter als vorher...


 
Habe lange mit mir Gerungen ob ich anstatt auf Eagle X01 gehen soll, hab mich jetzt allerdings dagegen entschieden - mir kommt der engere Gangabstand bei Shimano entgegen, und ich hotten die i-Spec Bremse der Vorgänger-XT weiternutzen, und musste auch nicht in neue Laufräder bzw. eine Umrüstung auf XD beim DT-Swiss Service investieren, und auch noch ein neues Pressfit Innenlager... So hat der Spaß grad mal 330 EUR gekostet, und wirklich viel Funktion bewirkt.

Das ist jetzt nach Tubeless und 2016er Fox Float 34 die dritte Änderung die sich für mich gelohnt hat.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juli 2017)

Jetzt bist du uns aber ne Erklärung schuldig, was der Umwerfer mit einer klappernden Kette zu tun hat. Schaltwerk lass ich gelten, aber Umwerfer...?


----------



## DaKing (22. Juli 2017)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du uns aber ne Erklärung schuldig, was der Umwerfer mit einer klappernden Kette zu tun hat. Schaltwerk lass ich gelten, aber Umwerfer...?



Meine Vermutung: Die Kette hat am Umwerferkäfig Ende angescheppert. Der ist bei XT11 deutlich "kürzer" und innen/unten "steiler geformt" als bei XT10, anders kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären. Shadow Plus hatte es vorher auch, und sonstwo am Rahmen kann die Kette sowieso nicht angeschlagen haben. Oder es ist das schwarze Zeug innen am Umwerferkäfig. Oder beides. Oder was ganz anderes.

Illustrativ

XT10:XT11: 

Jedenfalls klingt das Rad jetzt im Trail so leise wie die 1-Fach Bikes von den Kumpels.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juli 2017)

Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juli 2017)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind...
Hat schon jemand versucht, einen Maxxis (Minion / Highroller) in 27,5 x 2,8" (also die sagenumwobene Plus-Bereifung) auf sein 2013er Stereo zu ziehen? Ich bin stark in Versuchung, da eh ein Reifenwechel ansteht. Die aktuellen 2,4er Minion und Highroller bieten noch massig Platz zu Hinterbau und Gabelkrone...


----------



## knetis (22. Juli 2017)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Thema sind...
> Hat schon jemand versucht, einen Maxxis (Minion / Highroller) in 27,5 x 2,8" (also die sagenumwobene Plus-Bereifung) auf sein 2013er Stereo zu ziehen? Ich bin stark in Versuchung, da eh ein Reifenwechel ansteht. Die aktuellen 2,4er Minion und Highroller bieten noch massig Platz zu Hinterbau und Gabelkrone...




Ich hatte einen 2.6er Nobbi Nic am Hinterrad versucht, war aber viel zu wenig Platz...
Max 2-3 mm und das sah schon im Keller so aus als würde es unter Last schleifen.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juli 2017)

Maxxis baut generell schmaler. Daher muss das nicht auch für die 2,8er Maxxis zutreffen, was du mit Schwalbe erlebt hast.
Momentan sind die Minions eh erst frühestens Mitte August lieferbar (Info bike-discount), aber ich denke, ich werde das Wagnis dann mal eingehen.


----------



## boblike (23. Juli 2017)

27.5 x 2.8 in ein 29er Stereo? Habe einen 27.5 x 2.8 Rocket Ron da und könnte den mal einbauen wenn es dir hilft? Kann nur nicht versprechen wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (23. Juli 2017)

650b Stereo natürlich. RoRo wird mir auch nicht viel bringen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Auslegungen von Schwalbe und Maxxis.


----------



## J-F-E (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig jemand, ob der neue Cane Creek DBAIR IL an das Stereo 160 SHPC passt? Ich habe aktuell den DBINLINE verbaut,  der gerade so passt.


----------



## rider1970 (3. August 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß zufällig jemand, ob der neue Cane Creek DBAIR IL an das Stereo 160 SHPC passt? Ich habe aktuell den DBINLINE verbaut,  der gerade so passt.



Servus,
wie sind den deine Erfahrungen mit dem DBIL (Bergauf-ab, Trail, Sprünge) ? Bin am überlegen mir auch einen anderen Dämpfer für mein Stereo zu holen. Vom Platz her soll der ja gerade so rein passen?!


----------



## J-F-E (3. August 2017)

Der DBINLINE passt gerade so rein, da passt kaum mehr ein Blatt Papier dazwischen.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, er lässt sich super mit ein paar Handgriffen anpassen. Den Climb-Switch finde ich super. Viel besser als ein Lockout, da Unebenheiten immer noch ausgeglichen werden, aber trotzdem kein Wippen entsteht.
Mit dem DBINLINE hatten allerdings viele Leute Probleme durch Defekte. Da soll der DBAIR IL jetzt besser sein.
Mit AGB gibt es ja außer ggf. dem Marzocchi 053 keinen Dämpfer, der in den Rahmen passt. Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege


----------



## Al_Borland (3. August 2017)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> 650b Stereo natürlich. RoRo wird mir auch nicht viel bringen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Auslegungen von Schwalbe und Maxxis.


Da fällt mir ein, ich bin ja noch ein Statement schuldig. Der HR2 in 650b/2,8" passt prima.
 Wie es mit dem Minion DHR2 ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ist erst Mitte August lieferbar.


----------



## rider1970 (3. August 2017)

Ja, der MZ


J-F-E schrieb:


> Der DBINLINE passt gerade so rein, da passt kaum mehr ein Blatt Papier dazwischen.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, er lässt sich super mit ein paar Handgriffen anpassen. Den Climb-Switch finde ich super. Viel besser als ein Lockout, da Unebenheiten immer noch ausgeglichen werden, aber trotzdem kein Wippen entsteht.
> Mit dem DBINLINE hatten allerdings viele Leute Probleme durch Defekte. Da soll der DBAIR IL jetzt besser sein.
> Mit AGB gibt es ja außer ggf. dem Marzocchi 053 keinen Dämpfer, der in den Rahmen passt. Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege



Ja, der MZ wäre nicht verkehrt, ist aber gebraucht kaum zu bekommen, neu ist mir leider zu teuer. Beim IL sieht es da schon etwas anders aus . Hattest du auch defekte  (wg dem evtl wechsel?
Ich meine auch schon mal Bilder von Stereo's gesehen zu haben, die einen monarch+ verbaut hatten, aber wo weiss ich nicht mehr  (pinkbike?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (3. August 2017)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, ich bin ja noch ein Statement schuldig. Der HR2 in 650b/2,8" passt prima.
> Wie es mit dem Minion DHR2 ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ist erst Mitte August lieferbar.
> Anhang anzeigen 630398



Wie breit baut den der maxxis ? Welcher Lrs?


----------



## J-F-E (3. August 2017)

Mein DBINLINE läuft noch gut. Aber ich mag manchmal einfach etwas Abwechslung ^^
ich habe auch schon Monarch+ und Float X auf Bildern gesehen. Aber man weiß natürlich nicht, ob der AGB nicht vielleicht am Rahmen anstößt und die Leute einfach keine Ahnung hatten 
Ich würde es ja gerne mal testen. Aber auf Verdacht kaufen ist mir zu aufwändig.


rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja, der MZ
> 
> 
> Ja, der MZ wäre nicht verkehrt, ist aber gebraucht kaum zu bekommen, neu ist mir leider zu teuer. Beim IL sieht es da schon etwas anders aus . Hattest du auch defekte  (wg dem evtl wechsel?
> Ich meine auch schon mal Bilder von Stereo's gesehen zu haben, die einen monarch+ verbaut hatten, aber wo weiss ich nicht mehr  (pinkbike?)


----------



## rider1970 (3. August 2017)

Da hast du recht, auch wenn ich mir schon mal ernsthaft überlegt habe einen günstigen /defekten m+ zum testen zu holen 
Hast du bei dir auch Volumen spacer verbaut?


----------



## Al_Borland (3. August 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Wie breit baut den der maxxis ? Welcher Lrs?


Sind 67mm an den Schulterstollen. Montiert auf dem Standard-DT-LRS (650 AM).


----------



## rider1970 (3. August 2017)

Dann fallen die wirklich relativ schmal aus, meine Contis in 2.4 habe ich mal mit 61/62mm gemessen wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe  (Mk/Tk ebenfalls original Lrs mit 22,3mm Mw)


----------



## damianfromhell (3. August 2017)

Ob das auf so einer schmalen Felge Sinn macht lass ich mal dahin gestellt


----------



## rider1970 (4. August 2017)

Vielleicht hat er schon die neuere Version des Lrs, m.w. hat cube ab 2015 felgen mit 25mm Mw verbaut


----------



## Al_Borland (4. August 2017)

Nee, is der alte von 2013. Lt. ETRTO 22mm innen.  
Wenn das zu schwammig wird, dann kommt da ne breitete Felge drauf, klarer Fall.


----------



## J-F-E (9. August 2017)

Hat schon jemand getestet, ob der neue Fox DPX2 Dämpfer ins 160 Stereo HPC passt? Der AGB ist ja kleiner als beim Float X.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. September 2017)

So, nun sind Minion und Highroller endlich in 2,8" aufgezogen. Erste Testfahrt verlief schon mal sehr vielversprechend. Ausreichend Freiheit zu Gabel und Hinterbau sind vorhanden, Rollwiderstand ist nicht merklich höher als mit den 2,4ern zuvor. Aber das Dämpfungsverhalten ist deutlich besser. Von Wegklappen o.Ä. habe ich auf der ersten Testrunde auch noch nichts mitbekommen. Im Oktober wird im Harz getestet, dann kann ich ne endgültige Eignungsaussage zu Maxxis-Plusreifen mit den 650b-Standardlaufrädern geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (2. September 2017)

Da mach ich doch gleich mal mit, meins mit dem CCDB IL air. Ist doch schon ein Unterschied zum originalen Fox . Muss noch etwas am Setup arbeiten, aber gefällt mir schon sehr gut,heute noch mal ab zum Flowtrail


----------



## Joerg1978 (9. September 2017)

Hallo ihr Stereo-Reiter,

hier haben doch schon einige ihr 2013er HPC mit 650B auf tubeless umgebaut. Brauch ich da noch ein extra Felgenband? Das was in der Felge verbaut ist, schaut mir schon tauglich aus oder sehe ich das falsch?!






D.h. nur 2 Ventile und Milch kaufen? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Danke für die Hilfe, Grüße der-tubeless-Einsteiger :-D


----------



## BiBaBergler (9. September 2017)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Stereo-Reiter,
> 
> hier haben doch schon einige ihr 2013er HPC mit 650B auf tubeless umgebaut. Brauch ich da noch ein extra Felgenband? Das was in der Felge verbaut ist, schaut mir schon tauglich aus oder sehe ich das falsch?!
> 
> ...




Mit dem eingelegten Felgenband wirst in Punkto Tubeless nicht glücklich werden. Da brauchst ein geklebtes. Nimm das NoTubes Felgenband, oder ein Vergleichbares.


----------



## Lusio (10. September 2017)

@Joerg1978 Wenn du die Orginalfelgen mit 25 er Innenmaulbreite hast solltest du ein 25 mm breite Felgenband z.B von NoTubes verwenden. Wie du es einklebst siehst am besten im Viedeo.


----------



## Joerg1978 (11. September 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> @Joerg1978 Wenn du die Orginalfelgen mit 25 er Innenmaulbreite hast solltest du ein 25 mm breite Felgenband z.B von NoTubes verwenden. Wie du es einklebst siehst am besten im Viedeo.



Hallo Lusio,

ich habe noch die original Laufräder (HPC Bj.2013, 27,5'') aber die haben eine Innenmaulbreite von 22mm sagt meine Schieblehre...

So ganz verstehen tu ich es ja dennoch nicht - ich dichte dann das schon vorhandene Felgenband nochmal ab? Oder nehm ich das voher raus?


----------



## BiBaBergler (11. September 2017)

Joerg1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Lusio,
> 
> ich habe noch die original Laufräder (HPC Bj.2013, 27,5'') aber die haben eine Innenmaulbreite von 22mm sagt meine Schieblehre...
> 
> So ganz verstehen tu ich es ja dennoch nicht - ich dichte dann das schon vorhandene Felgenband nochmal ab? Oder nehm ich das voher raus?



Altes Band raus, die Felge schön sauber machen damit die innen Dreck und Ölfrei ist. 
Klebeband sauber einkleben. Fertig.
Auf Tante youtube gibts nen haufen Videos zu dem Thema.


----------



## Lusio (12. September 2017)

@Joerg1978 ich hab nachgemessen 22 mm ist richtig ich habe das 25 mm Felgenband von  NoTubes verwendent nach Video Anleitung von No Tubes, sonst wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Joerg1978 (12. September 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> @Joerg1978 ich hab nachgemessen 22 mm ist richtig ich habe das 25 mm Felgenband von  NoTubes verwendent nach Video Anleitung von No Tubes, sonst wie oben beschrieben.



alles klar, danke für die Info! Ich hätte jetzt das 23mm Band von Schwalbe bestellt aber dann werde ich nach 25mm Ausschau halten


----------



## Steinello (12. September 2017)

@Joerg1978
... ich hab´ mir das Tesa-Tape besorgt :
Tesa 4289 Felgenband  (66m x 25mm)
Preis: 15,60 €

... kleiner Tipp noch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

... funktioniert wirklich einfach 

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (12. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Identifizierung meiner Felgen helfen.
Die Felgen waren gebraucht ohne Aufkleber.
Mich würde vor allem interessieren welche Naben verbaut sind !

... an meinen Felgen gemessen:
Felgenhöhe: 22 mm, Bundbreite: 8 mm
Felgenbreite: 28 mm, Maulweite: 22,5 mm, Tiefe: 6,5 mm
Felgenbreite (Speichen-Bohrungen): 10 mm

... ich habe folgendes gefunden:
Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 SL 29 2013 carbon green
Laufradsatz: DT CSW All Mountain 2.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 15QR/X12, 22.3mm rim

Cube CSW AM 2.9 (DT Swiss) - 622 x 22,5 (B=28)
(entspricht evtl. - DT M1700 Spline 29   ???)

... vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## J-F-E (2. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem mir weder Fox noch Cube die Frage beantworten konnte, ob der neue DPX2 im Stereo 160 HPC passt, habe ich es selbst probiert...
Meines Wissens nach der erste Dämpfer mit AGB, der sich in diesem Rahmen verbauen lässt


----------



## masterbo13 (2. Oktober 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Nachdem mir weder Fox noch Cube die Frage beantworten konnte, ob der neue DPX2 im Stereo 160 HPC passt, habe ich es selbst probiert...
> Meines Wissens nach der erste Dämpfer mit AGB, der sich in diesem Rahmen verbauen lässt



@J-F-E Gib doch bitte mal Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Fox DPX2 wider, ich baue mir grad ein neues 160 Super HPC auf und stehe vor der Dämpfer-Frage. Erste Wahl wäre für mich auch der DPX2, allerdings schreckt mich der Preis noch ab. Alternativ würde mir der CCDB Air IL noch einfallen oder ein Marzocchi 053 S3C2R (das ist übrigens der erstere Dämpfer mit AGB, der passen müsste  ;-) !).


----------



## J-F-E (2. Oktober 2017)

masterbo13 schrieb:


> @J-F-E Gib doch bitte mal Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Fox DPX2 wider, ich baue mir grad ein neues 160 Super HPC auf und stehe vor der Dämpfer-Frage. Erste Wahl wäre für mich auch der DPX2, allerdings schreckt mich der Preis noch ab. Alternativ würde mir der CCDB Air IL noch einfallen oder ein Marzocchi 053 S3C2R (das ist übrigens der erstere Dämpfer mit AGB, der passen müsste  ;-) !).


Was für Komponenten hast du dir für dein Stereo denn ausgesucht?
Ich bin mit dem Rahmen super zufrieden, auch wenn ich einiges an der Optik geändert habe.
Zur Performance des DPX2 kann ich bisher noch nichts sagen, habe ihn heute erst eingebaut. Der Erfahrungsbericht wird aber bald nachgeliefert.
Ich hatte bisher den Cane Creek DB Inline, mit dem ich auch zufrieden war. Allerdings ist er mittlerweile defekt und hatte auch nur grade so in den Rahmen gepasst.
Den Marzocchi hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst, konnte ihn aber bei keinem Händler mehr finden.


----------



## masterbo13 (3. Oktober 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Was für Komponenten hast du dir für dein Stereo denn ausgesucht?


Vorne Pike Solo Air, Gruppe Eagle GX, Bremse Magura MT7, LRS WTB i23 Frequency Team.
Dämpfer ist eben noch Baustelle. Bin nicht bereit über 700€ für den DPX2 auszugeben, aber ich habe den Winter noch Zeit gute Angebote abzuwarten.


----------



## J-F-E (4. Oktober 2017)

Das klingt doch nach einem guten Plan 

Ich habe heute mal den DPX2 ausgiebig im Bikepark getestet und bin wirklich überzeugt. Er schluckt sowohl kleine Unebenheiten als auch grobe Steine und Wurzeln, wirkt aber trotzdem nicht schwammig. Auch bei kleineren Sprüngen und Drops verhält er sich angenehm. Insgesamt deutlich besser als mein voriger DBINLINE. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass er ganz neu ist. Ob er 730 Euro wert ist, muss natürlich jeder selbst beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall macht er im Stereo 160 SHPC eine sehr gute Figur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich darf nach einem langen Harz-Wochenende mit alles anderem als optimalen Bedingungen verkünden, dass die obige Kombi aus High Roller II und Minion DHR II in 2,8" einen wunderbaren Dienst tun - auch auf den Originalfelgen. 
Dämpfungsverhalten ist deutlich besser. Ich kann logischerweise weniger Druck fahren . Bei 2,4" waren es 2,4 bar hinten und 1,8 bar vorne. Nun sind es 1,7 & 1,3 bar. Dabei ohne nennenswerte Einbußen beim Abrollverhalten und Rollwiderstand.

Kurz und knapp: Der Umstieg auf Plus hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## z18646 (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es für das Stereo 160 SHPC von 2015 eine Liste mit den Massen der Hinterbaulager?
Möchte im Winter alle Lager wechseln und möchte mir keine NoNamelager einbauen.
Ich weiss es gibt dies als Ersatzpaket von Cube nur sind die Lager nicht gerade bekannt dafür lange zuhalten.


----------



## J-F-E (29. Oktober 2017)

Das mit den Lagermaßen würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## J-F-E (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Fox DPX2 Dämpfer im Stereo 160 Super HPC Race teilen. Ich bin den Dämpfer jetzt drei Wochen gefahren, davon mehrere Male im Bikepark und bin nach wie vor begeistert. Er passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zum Bike und lässt sich super anpassen. Aufgrund der linearen Kinematik des Rahmens habe ich einen 0,6er Spacer verbaut, um Durchschläge zu vermeiden.
Wer etwas weniger aggressiv fährt, braucht das aber möglicherweise nicht. 
Negatives kann ich bisher nicht berichten.


----------



## Jo-san (2. November 2017)

Hallo
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Offsetbushings beim Dämpfer, Fox float ctd, Rahmen Stereo super hpc mod. 2013, 29"?
Gruss!


----------



## J-F-E (4. November 2017)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es für das Stereo 160 SHPC von 2015 eine Liste mit den Massen der Hinterbaulager?
> Möchte im Winter alle Lager wechseln und möchte mir keine NoNamelager einbauen.
> Ich weiss es gibt dies als Ersatzpaket von Cube nur sind die Lager nicht gerade bekannt dafür lange zuhalten.


Ich habe heute mal versucht die Lager freizulegen. Bis auf das große Lager der Wippe ist mir das auch gelungen. (Lagerbezeichnung siehe Bilder).
Weiß jemand, wie man die Lager auspresst??


----------



## Soldi (4. November 2017)

http://enduro-mtb.com/ansichtssache-lagerwechsel-duldet-keinen-aufschub/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...3-thread-non-26.635050/page-113#post-12625629
Dass die Cube Lager der Tauschsets nicht so lange halten würde ich bei den aktuellen Rahmen nicht unterschreiben. Von den großen Marken-Industrielagerherstellern bekommst Du schlecht alle verwendete Größen und zahlst nicht weniger. Ausserdem sind diese Lager eher für größere Drehwinkel ausgelegt. 
Wenn Du die von Cube verwendeten Lager verwenden willst (höhere Traglast) kannst Du von den Kosten auch gleich originale Lagersets kaufen:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/192114466139?ul_noapp=true
http://www.ebay.de/itm/131492583767?ul_noapp=true
http://www.premium-bikeshop.de/cube-bikes/cube-ersatzteile/lagersatze.html


----------



## J-F-E (6. November 2017)

Soldi schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/ansichtssache-lagerwechsel-duldet-keinen-aufschub/
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...3-thread-non-26.635050/page-113#post-12625629
> Dass die Cube Lager der Tauschsets nicht so lange halten würde ich bei den aktuellen Rahmen nicht unterschreiben. Von den großen Marken-Industrielagerherstellern bekommst Du schlecht alle verwendete Größen und zahlst nicht weniger. Ausserdem sind diese Lager eher für größere Drehwinkel ausgelegt.
> Wenn Du die von Cube verwendeten Lager verwenden willst (höhere Traglast) kannst Du von den Kosten auch gleich originale Lagersets kaufen:
> ...


Ich habe alle Lager mit erhöhter Traglast bei kugellager-shop.net gefunden. Für die 12 Lager des Stereo 160 SHPC würde sich der Preis auf 48 Euro belaufen. Das dürfte deutlich günstiger als die Lagersets von Cube sein.
Ich werde sie mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Peter Parker (22. November 2017)

Liebe Mitfahrer, ich habe den DPX in einem 20", 18 " geht nicht. Das funktioniert sehr gut. Die Leitungsführung musste ich ändern, weil der der Ausgleichsbehälter sonst die Leitungen berührt hätte. Ansonsten kann ich die Eindrücke von oben nur bestätigen. Reagiert sensibel und schluckt aber auch Wurzelfelder ohne heiss zu werden. Der Hinterbau steht auch stabil im Anlieger ohne wegzusacken. Eine wahre Freude.
Gruss


----------



## Al_Borland (22. November 2017)

Nur zur Klärung: Das hier oben ist KEIN 2013er Stereo. 
Oder etwa doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-F-E (22. November 2017)

Für mich sieht es aus wie ein 2013-2015er Stereo 
Hat der X selbst bei vollem Einfedern noch genug Platz im Rahmen? Bei meinem DPX2 passt es locker, aber da ist der AGB auch kürzer.


----------



## Peter Parker (23. November 2017)

2015er. Ich habe das Einfedern einmal ohne Luft durchgespielt. Dann bleibt der Ausgleichsbehälter 2 mm über dem Unterrohr stehen. Deshalb musste ich die Leitungsführung nach links und rechts verlegen. Beim 18" wäre es nicht gegangen. Hier ist das Unterrohr einen Hauch steiler- und würde reinschlagen.


----------



## rider1970 (23. November 2017)

Sieht auf dem Bild aus wie ein Float X den du da verbaut hast. Von den Abmessungen her ist der wohl ähnlich wie der monarch plus den ich kürzlich mal probiert habe. Leider kommt der agb deutlich früher ans unterrohr bei meinem 18" Rahmen als ich das "recherchiert " hatte


----------



## Peter Parker (23. November 2017)

sorry, Du hast natürlich recht. Float X.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. November 2017)

.​


----------



## Steinello (25. November 2017)

@Leuchtentrager
... danke für die Rückmeldung - ich hatte schon mit keiner Antwort mehr gerechnet 
... was das Geräusch betrifft - ich brauche keine Klingel -
das spricht dann wohl  für den 350-er Freilauf mit Zahnscheibe !?

*Update:*
Die Hinterrad-Nahe ist doch eine Version mit Sperr-Klinken (DT Swiss 370),
das laute Geräusch kam von der mangelnden Schmierung - jetzt super leise


----------



## J-F-E (9. Dezember 2017)

Steinello schrieb:


> @Leuchtentrager
> ... danke für die Rückmeldung - ich hatte schon mit keiner Antwort mehr gerechnet
> ... was das Geräusch betrifft - ich brauche keine Klingel -
> das spricht dann wohl  für den 350-er Freilauf mit Zahnscheibe !?



Besonders laut ist die 350-er Nabe mit den Ratchet-Zahnscheiben nicht. Definitiv kein Klingelersatz


----------



## MatSmy (26. Dezember 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Bei meinem DPX2 passt es locker, aber da ist der AGB auch kürzer.



Rahmengröße?


----------



## J-F-E (29. Dezember 2017)

Die Rahmengröße ist 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z18646 (15. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand ein Tipp oder Werkzeug, wie man die Lager der Schwinge ohne Schaden an dieser ausbauen kann.
Habe dazu nur eine Anleitung im Netz mit der Werkzeugempfehlung von Cyclus Tools Universal-Lageraustreiber gefunden


----------



## J-F-E (15. Januar 2018)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Tipp oder Werkzeug, wie man die Lager der Schwinge ohne Schaden an dieser ausbauen kann.
> Habe dazu nur eine Anleitung im Netz mit der Werkzeugempfehlung von Cyclus Tools Universal-Lageraustreiber gefunden


Welche Lager meinst du denn genau? Ich habe meine Lager vor zwei Monaten komplett ausgetauscht. Eine riesen Aktion, sie waren unglaublich fest. Keine Chance mit einem Universal-Lageraustreiber (den habe ich auch). Das ging am Ende nur mit diversen Unterlegscheiben, alten Lagerschalen, Gewindestangen,... Ich hoffe, deine sitzen nicht so fest.


----------



## Steinello (15. Januar 2018)

@z18646 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Lager an dem Sitzrohr tauschen möchtest.
Ich habe mir einen Gleithammer mit einem Innen-Auszieher besorgt.
Den Gleithammer musste ich aber mit einer Gewinde-Muffe modifizieren, da das Gewinde nicht gepasst hat.

... hier die Teile in der Bucht:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bearing-Rem...var=431327089724&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
https://www.ebay.de/itm/GEDORE-Glei...237216&hash=item27f9d44a76:g:mbsAAOSw9mpaBdDQ

... hier ein alternatives Kit (Abzieher mit Gewindestange):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/9mm-23mm-Dia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## J-F-E (15. Januar 2018)

Bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert, aber vielleicht ist es ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Steinello (15. Januar 2018)

... mit einem Gleithammer werden in der Industrie auch "ganz fette" Lager aus Sacklöchern
ausgebaut, sollte eigentlich immer funktionieren ;-)

... falls es interessiert - für die anderen Lager habe ich mir aber etwas anderes besorgt:


----------



## MatSmy (19. Januar 2018)

Servus!

Ich habe grade angefangen mein Stereo '15 SHPC aufzubauen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass das Steuerrohr oben 41,15mm und unten 52,15mm misst.

Der Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz liegt bei 40,98mm & 51,99mm.
Entsprechend fällt das untere Lager einfach aus dem Rahmen und klappert auch ordentlich.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Der Rahmen ist neu!

Einkleben? Irgendwas zwischen Lager und Steuerrohr klemmen?

Oder muss ich den Rahmen umtauschen?

Freundliche Grüße
Mat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht könnte mal jemand mit einem 15er Stereo nachschauen, was da original verbaut ist.
An meinem 13er befindet sich ein FSA.

Ich würde dir aber eh raten, im anderen Stereothread zu schreiben. Hier gehts nur um das 13er Modell.


----------



## J-F-E (20. Januar 2018)

Bei meinem 13-er fällt das Lager (FSA) auch aus dem Rahmen, wenn ich es nicht festhalte. Da es aber konisch zuläuft, zentriert es sich unter Kraft ja selbst, wenn alles ordentlich verbaut ist. Habe da keine Probleme.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2018)

Jetzt wo du's sagst... Die Zahlen zusammengerechnet ergibt sich ein Spalt von 0,08mm umlaufend. Das ist das beabsichtigte Spiel bei vollintegrierten Steuersätzen. Den kriegst du auf jeden Fall spielfrei eingestellt, wenn alle Teile richtig zusammengesetzt sind.


----------



## MatSmy (20. Januar 2018)

Eingestellt? Der zentriert sich von alleine über den Konus. Da kann man nichts einstellen. Sämtliche radialen Kräfte gehen dann auf den Konus.

Wenn das massive Spiel so beabsichtigt ist, dann sind wohl die Rahmen von meinem '14er Fritzz TM und meinem '13er AMS schlecht gefertigt. Da gehen die Steuersätze nämlich nicht von Hand rein und die haben auch beide IS. Sind allerdings Alurahmen.


----------



## J-F-E (20. Januar 2018)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Eingestellt? Der zentriert sich von alleine über den Konus. Da kann man nichts einstellen. Sämtliche radialen Kräfte gehen dann auf den Konus.
> 
> Wenn das massive Spiel so beabsichtigt ist, dann sind wohl die Rahmen von meinem '14er Fritzz TM und meinem '13er AMS schlecht gefertigt. Da gehen die Steuersätze nämlich nicht von Hand rein und die haben auch beide IS. Sind allerdings Alurahmen.


Von "massivem" Spiel kann man hier wohl kaum sprechen. Da dieser Zustand bei mehreren Leuten mit HPC-Rahmen auftritt und im zusammengebauten Zustand kein Problem darstellt, scheint das wohl in Ordnung zu sein 
Die Bezeichnung meines Lagers ist:
th industries 1,5" acb 36° x 45° 073#


----------



## MatSmy (20. Januar 2018)

0,17mm sind in der Welt eines Metallers fast der Weg von der Erde bis zum Mond ;-)

Für einen Lagersitz ist das auf jeden Fall sehr viel.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Januar 2018)

Das ist halt kein Pressfit, sondern die Lager werden tatsächlich nur "reingelegt". Du hast nun schon von zwei Leuten bestätigt bekommen, dass das Spiel bei lose eingelegten Lagern so vorgesehen ist.
Hast du denn schonmal versucht, das Lagerspiel einzustellen? Hab dazu noch nix gelesen...


----------



## J-F-E (21. Januar 2018)

Nachdem ich mein Stereo jetzt seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr habe und ich die ganze Zeit über am Basteln und Ausprobieren war, bin ich nun endlich zufrieden. Daher möchte ich die Änderungen mal kurz vorstellen:

Rahmen: Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 2013, Größe L, weiße Stellen schwarz foliert
Gabel: Fox 36 Float 160 mm FIT HSC/LSC Factory 2015
Dämpfer: Fox Float DPX2 216x63 mm EVOL 3POS Factory 2018
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss E1650 Spline, 30 mm, Upgrade auf Ratchet 54T
Reifen vorn: Schwalbe Magic Mary Evo Addix Soft 2.35
Reifen hinten: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo TrailStar 2.35
Bremse vorn: Shimano XT BR-M785 (200 mm Formula-Scheibe)
Bremse hinten: Shimano XT BR-M785 (180 mm Formula-Scheibe)
Kurbelsatz: Race Face Next R, Cinch, 175mm, Garbaruk Kettenblatt 32T
Kassette: Sunrace MX8, 11-46
Innenlager: Race Face BB92
Antrieb/Übersetzung: 1 x 11
Umwerfer: keiner
Schaltwerk Shimano: XTR RD-M9000 11-fach
Vorbau: Acros Popular and Gothic Stem, 50 mm Länge, 35 mm Klemmung
Lenker: Easton Haven 35 Carbon Riserbar (40 mm rise)
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Sattel: Ergon SME3 Pro
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125 mm
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock 34.9mm
Gewicht: 12,3 kg (unverändert zum Original)


----------



## jogejude (23. März 2018)

Bei mir ist anscheinend der Bolzen im Wippenlager gebrochen. Nachdem es im Wiegetritt geknarzt hatte, und ich die Schrauben mit dem DreMo wieder auf 8 Nm anziehen wollte, hat die Schraube auf der Nichtantriebsseite durchgedreht. Beim Ausbauversuch drehen beide Seiten leer durch, festziehen geht auch nicht. Weiss jemand, wie man die Schrauben aufbekommt und die Bolzen wechseln kann?


----------



## FoRo (23. März 2018)

jogejude schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie man die Schrauben aufbekommt und die Bolzen wechseln kann?



Ich fürchte, das ist nicht das, was du hören willst. Aber das Problem ist leider größer. Die Kugellager (ich spreche für das 2015er Modell, ich denke mal, das ist bei Euch ähnlich) stützen sich am Rahmen ab (siehe das vorletzte Bild, wo die Lager ausgebaut sind). Daher kannst du die Lager nicht durchdrücken. letztlich musst du das Ganze aufbohren. Wichtig: Ganz gerade ansetzen und dann den Adrenalin-Rausch genießen 

Ist eine Seite offen (hoffentlich gleich die richtige und nicht wie bei mir die falsche), kannst du mit einem Impus rein und die andere Seite aufschrauben.

Ich hatte zu lange die Lager nicht gewechselt. Die waren voll Matsch und dadurch hatte der Bolzen Spiel und ist wohl gebrochen... also erstens beim nächsten Mal vernünftige Deutsche Lager einbauen und zweitens diese dann regelmäßig mal überprüfen.

Das Ganze durfte ich einen Tag vor dem Bike Urlaub machen - ein riesen Spaß 

Aber vielleicht hat jemand einen besseren Ansatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogejude (24. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Meine Holde war zwar nicht entzückt über die Bohraktion am Freitag Abend, es hat aber funktioniert. Mit Bohren alleine hat es nicht geklappt, ich habe die Bolzen dann final durchgesägt.  Das Verbindungsstück war am Ende eines Bolzen einfach durchgebrochen. Ist auch fast schon wie eine Sollbruchstelle geformt...Die Lager waren übrigens noch super und liessen sich bei mir einfach durchpressen bzw. ausschlagen (ich habe einen 2013er Rahmen und da ist der Lagersitz noch durchgängig). Der Lagersitz selber war sauber und trocken.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. März 2018)

Frage: Ich hab auch ein 2013er (Race). Bei mir sind die Hinterbauschrauben rot. Warum sind die grün bei dir? Anderes Modell?


----------



## FoRo (24. März 2018)

Sauber, Glückwunsch. Dann ist das beim 13er Modell noch etwas leichter... war aber bestimmt dennoch spannend 

Freut mich auf jeden Fall, dass es geklappt hat und danke auch für die Bilder.


----------



## jogejude (24. März 2018)

Spannend war es. Vor allem als sich beim Ausbohren die Schrauben mitgedreht haben und ich dann doch noch zur Säge greifen musste ;-)))

@micha: Ich habe das 13er SL, da ist das Farbschema grün.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. März 2018)

Alles klar, danke. Und Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Operation.


----------



## Joerg1978 (24. März 2018)

Falls sich jemand noch einen HPC-Rahmen auf Halde legen will, beim Bike-Discount werden die grad für 449,-€/499,-€ angeboten. 
Das klingt fair:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-160-super-hpc-27.5-rahmen-action-team-640798

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...hpc-race-27.5-rahmen-carbon-n-flashred-498186

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Joerg1978 (31. März 2018)

Hallo nochmal,

hier sind ja einige die andere Dämpfer im 2013er HPC 27,5'' fahren und mir vielleicht einen Tip geben können.

Ich habe noch das original set-up (Fox), aber zwei Dinge die mich speziell am Dämpfer stören:

- das ProPedal ist ohne Funktion. Egal wo der Hebel steht, der Dämpfer fühlt sich gleich an
- mir fehlt etwas Progression (90kg, Rahmen 22''). Schon bei kleineren Schlägen nutze ich den kompletten Federweg aus.

Daher die Frage:

Variante 1: Dämpfer zu Toxo schicken, reparieren lassen und anderen Spacer einbauen --> ca. 110€
Variante 2: Anderen Dämpfer verbauen. Rock Shox Monarch RT3 z.B. den es ab ca.170€ gibt

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2018)

Originaldämpfer, nehme ich an. Der hat ne bekannte Schwachstelle. CTD ist bei dem Modell reihenweise ausgefallen. Schick ein, lass das fixen. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch die Kammer verkleinern lassen, und du hast einen guten Dämpfer im Bike.
Hab vor einem Jahr Dasselbe durch. Kostete IIRC um die 100€ wg. des Tunings.


----------



## Joerg1978 (31. März 2018)

Hi Micha,

ja Originaldämpfer. Hast Du ihn damals zu Toxoholic geschickt? Ich habe über google noch diverse anderen Anbieter gefunden wie

- http://www.rad-daempferklinik.de/Foxracing_Service/Float_CTD_RP_Serie.html
- http://www.daempferklinik.de/
- ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2018)

Meiner ging zu Fox Factory (ehemals Toxoholics), zusammen mit einer Gabel und einem weiteren Dämpfer. War in ner Woche wieder hier.
Meine Fox 34 hatte ich vor ein-zwei Jahren mal mit ner Factory-Dämpfereinheit bei MRC zum Service (ebenfalls wg. CTD-Problemen). War ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Ähnlicher Preis, mindestens genauso schnell, gefühlt mehr Kundenservice als direkt bei Fox (mag am jeweiligen workload liegen).


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2018)

OOPS, zitiert statt zu editieren.


----------



## el_Spida (24. April 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Ich fahre in meinem Stereo 160 SHPC den CC DB Inline und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Man kann ihn unheimlich gut abstimmen, wenn man etwas Zeit investiert.
> Ich hatte ihn sowohl ohne, mit einem als auch zwei großen Spacern getestet. Bei meinem Gewicht von 76 kg (fahrfertig) und kleinen Sprüngen bis 1 m Höhe ist es ohne Spacer völlig in Ordnung. Ich nutze annähernd den gesamten Federweg ohne Durchschlagen.



Hi zusammen, hat jemand den aktuellen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air IL Dämpfer schon getestet oder verbaut? Es gibt Einbaubuchsen 6 oder 8 mm, welche werden für das Stereo benötigt?
Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Matzest (27. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrwerk für mein Stereo. Ich tendiere vorne zur RS Pike RCT3 (Solo Air, Dual Position, DenonAir????) udn hinten RS Monarch RT. Welchen Tune fahrt ihr? Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Fahrwerk oder bessere Vorschläge?
(Ich bringe ca 70kg auf die Waage, Rahmen ist in 20")

Zudem habe ich mein Pressfitlagaer ausgebaut. Schaut Euch mal bitte das Bild an. Was ist Eure Meinung dazu, Bruch?
Danke im Voraus
Matze


----------



## rider1970 (28. April 2018)

Du meinst damit die oberflächlichen Rlsse wo evtl mal die Kette abgeflogen ist? Oder den kleinen Punkt innen an der Ablauf Bohrung? Ist von Fotos her immer schwer zu sagen, sieht für mich jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm aus, aber wie gesagt von Bildern her...
Zum Fahrwerk :
Fahre exakt die Kombi die dir vorschwebt, vorn Pike rct3 mit Dpa (ob man das braucht muss jeder selbst wissen, ich finde es angenehm für richtig steile Abschnitte), hinten monarch rt3 debon air, tune war meine ich m/l3/f. Passt für mich sehr gut, bin bei etwa 90kg fahrfertig.


----------



## Matzest (5. Mai 2018)

Du meinst damit die oberflächlichen Rlsse wo evtl mal die Kette abgeflogen ist? Oder den kleinen Punkt innen an der Ablauf Bohrung? Ist von Fotos her immer schwer zu sagen, sieht für mich jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm aus, aber wie gesagt von Bildern her...

Ich meine an der Ablaufbohrung. Ich denke auch das passt. Ist nur mein erster Karbonrahmen und war mir nicht sicher.

Zum Fahrwerk :
Fahre exakt die Kombi die dir vorschwebt, vorn Pike rct3 mit Dpa (ob man das braucht muss jeder selbst wissen, ich finde es angenehm für richtig steile Abschnitte), hinten monarch rt3 debon air, tune war meine ich m/l3/f. Passt für mich sehr gut, bin bei etwa 90kg fahrfertig.

Kannst du also empfehlen? Bin mit dem Fox Fox Fahrwerk nicht ganz zufrieden. Der Dämpfer ist entweder zu hart oder schlägt durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (5. Mai 2018)

Matzest schrieb:


> Ich meine an der Ablaufbohrung. Ich denke auch das passt. Ist nur mein erster Karbonrahmen und war mir nicht sicher.


Der Lesbarkeit wegen: Man kann Textpassagen auch zitieren. 
Einfach den zu zitierenden Text markieren und in aufpoppenden Menü auf 'zitieren' klicken, fertig.


----------



## rider1970 (5. Mai 2018)

Matzest schrieb:


> Kannst du also empfehlen? Bin mit dem Fox Fox Fahrwerk nicht ganz zufrieden. Der Dämpfer ist entweder zu hart oder schlägt durch.



Ja, kann ich absolut so empfehlen , für mich eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber dem Standard Fox Evolution Fahrwerk. 
Hast du den mal versucht am Dämpfer spacer zu verbauen für mehr Endprogression?


----------



## el_Spida (8. Mai 2018)

Mein Dämpfer und Gabelupgrade


----------



## jogejude (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe das 2013 SL SHPC und im Forum zur Federung ein paar Fragen zur verbauten 2013 Talas eingestellt (#1). Allenfalls hat hier jemand die gleiche Gabel und kann seine Erfahrungen mitteilen:
- bei mir sind nur rund 140 mm Standrohr sichtbar
- Ich brauche nur 45 PSI für 25% Sag 
- Ich kann trotzdem nur gut 110 mmm Federweg nutzen

Ich brauche das Talas eigentlich nicht. Bevor ich noch > 150 € in den Service des Talas einer 5 Jahre alten Gabel stecke, wäre da nicht das Float-Upgrade Kit sinnvoller? Das ist leichter, die Federkurve ist besser und man kann die Gabelprogression auch einstellen (820-01-406-KIT). Wenn mit diesem Kit die Gabel quasi 1-2 cm länger wird, wird der Lenkwinkel auch noch etwas flacher...Hat hier schon jemand dieses Upgrade durchgeführt und wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüsse
Jogejude


----------



## Bike2011 (25. Juni 2018)

el_Spida schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer und Gabelupgrade


 
Du solltest die Bremsleitung an der Gabel innen vorbeilegen- nicht aussen. VG


----------



## Living (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand mit dem folgenden Problem helfen?

Würde gerne die Steuersatz Kappe Kürzer haben um generell tiefer zu kommen. Gibt es von FSA Orbit was was passt?


----------



## kaile81 (27. Juli 2018)

Der hier könnte passen. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/fsa-cone-spacer-hs2051-for-orbit-1.5-zs-1-1-8-heatsets-633733


----------



## Living (27. Juli 2018)

Sieht gut aus, werde ich mal probieren!


----------



## Stollenroller (27. Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend, ich hätte da auch eine Fahrwerksfrage: hat von euch jemand einen Fox Float DPS verbaut? Passt der in den Rahmen?


----------



## mathijsen (14. November 2018)

Der Float DPS hat doch die gleiche Form wie der alte Float CTD. Hat sich nur das Innenleben geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (24. April 2019)

hallo an alle,

bin am überlegen mir ein cube 120 super hpc sl (29) oder ein 140 super hpc race rahmen zuzulegen.  Warum das ganze?  bin die letzten Jahre jedes erdenkliche (hochpreisige) Enduro gefahren (Sworks Enduro, Nomad, Hightower, SB5.5,...).  Brauche aber nicht mehr so viel Federweg und würde mich wahrscheinlich jetzt mit weniger FW und Gewicht zufrieden geben. 

Beide Rahmen sind ja um die 2000gr schwer bei 20", kann man dies so bestätigen?  Mein vorhaben, meine mrp ribbon coil (auf 140mm Traveln) und mein Inline coil müssen mit rein (bestes FW ever).  Dadurch würde ich das 120mm Cube auch einen relativ guten Lenkwinkel verpassen.  Wenn ich dann noch ein bisschen flacher möchte würde ich Offset Buchsen am Dämpfer einbauen und so käme ich auf 66°. 

Meine Frage zum Bike, hält dieses (insbesondere das 120mm) einen Traileinsatz aus (auch mal Ausflug zum Bikepark auf Trails) und kann man ohne weiteres (vom Umfang) einen Inline Coil montieren?

Mein Ziel ist es ein Effizientes Trail "Down-Country" bike zu bauen.

Danke euch


----------



## Matzest (1. Juli 2019)

Servus in die Runde,
hat zufällig hier jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom gesamten Rahmen?
VG
Matze


----------



## SaHo81 (2. August 2019)

Mal eine Frage in den Raum...
Ich spiele seit kurzem mit dem Gedanken mein Bike auf 1er Kurbel und einer 1/12er Kassette umzustellen (10-51), so das ich mir den Umwerfer sparen kann. Jetzt habe ich mir aber mal die Kosten vor Augen gehalten. Mit allem drum und dran sind das gut und gerne 700€. Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass ich eigentlich soviel Federweg gar nicht brauche, da ich eigentlich eher der Touren und Trails fahre. Da würden weniger Federweg und vor allem 29er Laufräder anstatt 27.5 reichen.

Da würde es sich ja fast anbieten direkt ein neues Bike zu holen z.B. das Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 oder das Canyon Neuron CF 8.0...

Was denkt ihr wäre sinnvoller?

Mein aktuelles Bike ist eigentlich in einem sehr gutem Zustand... Fast zu Schade um zu verkaufen... Aber der Reiz des neuen für das neue Verwendungsgebiet...


----------



## Joerg1978 (4. August 2019)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in den Raum...
> Ich spiele seit kurzem mit dem Gedanken mein Bike auf 1er Kurbel und einer 1/12er Kassette umzustellen (10-51), so das ich mir den Umwerfer sparen kann. Jetzt habe ich mir aber mal die Kosten vor Augen gehalten. Mit allem drum und dran sind das gut und gerne 700€. Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass ich eigentlich soviel Federweg gar nicht brauche, da ich eigentlich eher der Touren und Trails fahre. Da würden weniger Federweg und vor allem 29er Laufräder anstatt 27.5 reichen.
> 
> Da würde es sich ja fast anbieten direkt ein neues Bike zu holen z.B. das Canyon Neuron AL 7.0 oder das Canyon Neuron CF 8.0...
> ...



Die Entscheidung ein neues Bike zu kaufen wird Dir hier keiner abnehmen können. Da ich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung stand aber mal meine Gedanken: 
Was hältst Du von Umrüsten auf 2-fach, einen Satz CC-Reifen drauf und das Stereo weiterfahren?

Dein angeführtes Neuron AL ist trotz 1-fach und kurzem Federweg nicht leichter als das Stereo. Ich bezweifle, dass Du damit schneller die Berge hochkommst. 

Den 1-fach Hype kann ich auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Es macht ein cleanes Cockpit - ja, das ist geil. Aber die Gangsprünge werden (deutlich) größer wenn Du die gleiche Spreizung abdecken willst und zumindest die SRAM meiner Freundin im Enduro ist ein ziemliches Sensibelchen was die Einstellerei betrifft. 

Ich schätze am Stereo immer noch den breiten Einsatzbereich. Bin letztes Jahr damit über die Alpen gefahren und am Wochenende beim 3-Länder-Enduro auch den "krassen-Enduro-Typen" beim downhill hinterhergekommen. Ich behalte es noch ne Weile ;-)


----------



## Soldi (16. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
eben habe ich nach nem Ersatzsteuersatz für mein 2013er Stereo geschaut:
So wie es aussieht nicht mehr verfügbar. Was kann ich tuen, gibt es eine andere Lösung?
Danke schon mal!
Soldi


----------



## loretto6 (16. August 2019)

Bei Fahrrad.de gibt's den noch. Aber es müsste auch ein Steuersatz von anderen Herstellern passen.


----------



## bfri (3. September 2019)

Hallo! 

Ich habe eine Frage, an die, die ihr 2013er Stereo auf 1-Fach umgebaut haben. Ich bin gerade dabei mein altes Stereo Super HPC 160 SL auf SRAM Eagle umzubauen und überlege, wie ich die frei werdende Rahmenöffnung auf der rechten Seite durch den wegfallenden zweiten Trigger stopfe. Ich werde wohl erstmal provisorisch ein Tape drüber machen. Oder im worst case einfach offen lassen.  

Wenn es da was passendes gibt, freue ich mich auf Feedback. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Lexizilla (7. September 2019)

Da gibt es eine Lösung direkt von Cube für





						Cube Zuganschlag Unterrohr XX1 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Original CUBE Zuganschlag für das Unterrohr.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## bfri (7. September 2019)

@Lexizilla 
Danke für den Hinweis. Das hatte ich nicht gemeint, sondern eher für die freie Öffnung am Steuerrohr. Aber gut zu wissen, dass es für das Unterrohr was gibt. Und auch noch richtig günstig für das bisschen Alu.  Dann werde ich das zumindest mal bestellen.
Jetzt wo ich weiß, wie das Teil heißt, habe ich auch einen Uraltthread gefunden (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umb...eg-jetzt-klafft-da-ein-loch-im-rahmen.809794/), der wahrscheinlich aussagt, dass es für den Steuerrohraustritt keinen Gummistopfen gibt. Dann wird es halt erstmal das Tape. Mal schauen.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (26. November 2019)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Nachdem mir weder Fox noch Cube die Frage beantworten konnte, ob der neue DPX2 im Stereo 160 HPC passt, habe ich es selbst probiert...
> Meines Wissens nach der erste Dämpfer mit AGB, der sich in diesem Rahmen verbauen lässt


Welche Erfahrungen hast du auf Dauer mit dem Dämpfer gemacht bitte-schlägt der bei vollem Hub nirgends an?! Seriensetup?


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2020)

Na, wird langsam ruhig hier...
Ich hab aber trotzdem noch ein Problemchen. Habt ihr vielleicht zufällig ne Bezugsquelle für den Lagersatz am Rockerarm? Ich habe leider auch das altbekannte Problem, dass ich nicht an die vier Lager komme, weil die Schrauben sich einfach nur mitdrehen. bike-discount hat für das 2013er nix mehr auf Lager und google ist auch nicht sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Soldi (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist hier nichts dabei?








						Premium Bikeshop
					

Der Premium Bikeshop in Berlin! Weltweite Lieferung.



					www.premium-bikeshop.de


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2020)

Soldi, das könnte meine Rettung sein!
SKU 10314 sieht (mal abgesehen von der falschen Farbe) ganz danach aus. 45,90€ sind amtlich, aber da muss ich wohl durch. Ist bestellt.
Ich dank dir vielmals.


----------



## wodbullredka (27. Oktober 2020)

Habe das Problem auch. Wie bekommt ihr denn die Schrauben auf, die sich mitdrehen?


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2020)

Aufbohren.  Gibt hier im Thread eine kleine Fotolovestory dazu.
Edit: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...3-thread-non-26.635050/page-143#post-15163191


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (22. November 2020)

bfri schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage, an die, die ihr 2013er Stereo auf 1-Fach umgebaut haben. Ich bin gerade dabei mein altes Stereo Super HPC 160 SL auf SRAM Eagle umzubauen und überlege, wie ich die frei werdende Rahmenöffnung auf der rechten Seite durch den wegfallenden zweiten Trigger stopfe. Ich werde wohl erstmal provisorisch ein Tape drüber machen. Oder im worst case einfach offen lassen.
> 
> Wenn es da was passendes gibt, freue ich mich auf Feedback. Vielen Dank.



Ich hab bei meinem die Leitung für die Sattelstütze (Remote links am Lenker) intern verbaut. Den Anschlag für die Außenzughülle unterhalb des Umwerfers habe ich aufgebohrt, so dass die Leitung dort hindurchgeht.
Dann ganz normal ins Sitzrohr.
Funktioniert sowohl mit hydraulischer Leitung der Reverb, als auch der mechanischen der Transfer.


----------



## MatSmy (22. November 2020)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen hast du auf Dauer mit dem Dämpfer gemacht bitte-schlägt der bei vollem Hub nirgends an?! Seriensetup?



Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Ich habe mal einen Float X2 eingebaut in 222mm, aber da ist kein Land in Sicht (18" Rahmen). 10-15mm vor Hubende schlägt er schon am Unterrohr an.

Aktuell bin ich mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline unterwegs und irgendwie noch nicht so richtig zufrieden.
Bergab ist er mir letztens bei Drops mehrmals durchgeschlagen. Daraufhin habe ich HSC und Luftdruck erhöht und jetzt fühlt er sich irgendwie widerspenstig / recht hart an. Vielleicht muss die HSC wieder etwas weniger straff.
Trotz Climdswitch ist der O-Ring am Dämpfer aufm Gipfel bei ca. 40% des Hubs, obwohl der SAG deutlich geringer ist.
Das ist ein Drama mit diesen Fahrwerkseinstellungen.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. November 2020)

Wie wär's mit Tokens? Es klingt nach deiner Beschreibung so, als sei der Dämpfer zu degressiv.


----------



## BikingDevil (22. November 2020)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren!
> 
> Ich habe mal einen Float X2 eingebaut in 222mm, aber da ist kein Land in Sicht (18" Rahmen). 10-15mm vor Hubende schlägt er schon am Unterrohr an.
> 
> ...


Ich habe hier mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse. 
Der DPX2 passt vom ORIGINAL SETUP/WERKSKONFIGURATION wohl recht gut.
Die meisten günstigeren im Netz sind aber OEM Dämpfer - also individuell angepasst auf die jeweilige Rahmen-Kinematik ... also fürs Stereo SHPC aus 2013-2015 eher ungeeignet,  da heute deutlich kürzere Hebel verbaut werden. Somit eben andere (geringere) Kräfte wirken.
Der Einbaulänge 222mm dürfte übrigens deutlich zu lang sein... das Stereo hatte 216mm und die neueren noch weniger


----------



## MatSmy (22. November 2020)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse.
> Der DPX2 passt vom ORIGINAL SETUP/WERKSKONFIGURATION wohl recht gut.
> Die meisten günstigeren im Netz sind aber OEM Dämpfer - also individuell angepasst auf die jeweilige Rahmen-Kinematik ... also fürs Stereo SHPC aus 2013-2015 eher ungeeignet,  da heute deutlich kürzere Hebel verbaut werden. Somit eben andere (geringere) Kräfte wirken.
> Der Einbaulänge 222mm dürfte übrigens deutlich zu lang sein... das Stereo hatte 216mm und die neueren noch weniger



Ja, ich weiß.
Der lag hier grade so rum (vom zerlegten Giant Glory).
Ist aber auch ein älteres Model. Der 2021 scheint etwas kompakter gebaut zu sein?

@Al_Borland
Ja, das Setup muss noch ordentlich angepasst werden.
Da wäre wohl mal wieder ein Bikepark-Besuch fällig, um möglichst viele Wiederholungen zu fahren und gut abstimmen zu können. Wenn ich irgendwo auf Tour bin, fehlt mir meistens die Geduld da großartig am Fahrwerk rumzuspielen und ich möcht nur bergab rauschen.


----------



## MatSmy (3. Dezember 2020)

Fox Float X2 Model 2021.







Fox Float DPX2 Model 2021






Auf den Cane Creek hab ich keinen Nerv mehr. Vermutlich war er nicht gut eingestellt (zu viel Dämpfung, zu wenig Rebound, zu wenig (keine) Spacer), aber allein, dass der Climb Switch null spürbaren Effekt hat und das Teil gradezu berüchtigt für seine Unzuverlässigkeit ist (soll beim Nachfolger IL wohl besser sein) haben mich nun dazu veranlasst ihn auszusondern.


----------



## Lusio (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist an meinem Cube Stereo 160 HPC die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Von Cube ist nichts mehr zu bekommen hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Mai 2022)

Ich habe auch keinen Rockerarm mehr bekommen. Leg dich bei eBay auf die Lauer oder freunde dich schonmal mit dem Gedanken an, mindestens einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen.

Reparatur dürfte den finanziell noch sinnvollen Rahmen sprengen.

Ich hatte das Stereo an einen Händler verkauft und den Erlös in ein neues Bike investiert.


----------



## bfri (17. Mai 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mir ist an meinem Cube Stereo 160 HPC die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Von Cube ist nichts mehr zu bekommen hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?


Interessant, ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in M hier seit einiger Zeit stehen und bin das Rad nicht mehr gefahren, wegen vermeintlichem Riss im Head Tube. Ich habe bisher auch nichts gemacht, da Zweitrad. Obwohl über die Zeit auf SRAM X01 12-fach und DT SWISS EX 1501 umgerüstet und daher schnelles, leichtes bike. Über den Cube Händler habe ich auch nichts mehr bekommen. Bei https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully?lightbox=dataItem-k333rx661 gibt's den Rahmen nur noch in S. Bringt also auch nichts.


----------



## Lexizilla (18. Mai 2022)

Gab es nicht 10 Jahre Garantie bei Carbon Rahmen ? Sollte das immer noch so sein und dein Rahmen ist jünger, würde ich mich nicht abspeisen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_vinnum (18. Mai 2022)

Bricht die Kettenstrebe immer an der selben Stelle? Kommt dieses vereinzelt oder öfters vor? Ich muss dann wohl öfters prüfen...


----------



## bfri (18. Mai 2022)

Lexizilla schrieb:


> Gab es nicht 10 Jahre Garantie bei Carbon Rahmen ? Sollte das immer noch so sein und dein Rahmen ist jünger, würde ich mich nicht abspeisen lassen.


Von der Cube Website aus 2013:


> *Für alle Rahmen und Starrgabeln ab dem Modelljahr 2012 gewähren wir ab Verkaufsdatum:*
> Aluminium 6 Jahre Garantie
> Carbon, Alu-Carbon 3 Jahre Garantie
> 
> ...





			https://web.archive.org/web/20130802082922/http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/how-long-do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike


----------



## pw18 (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe 2016 das Stereo 160 SHPC SL von 2013 gebraucht gekauft, aber offensichtich die Wartung/Austausch der Hinterbaulager völlig vernachlässigt. Nun haben mich zunehmende Knackgeräusche veranlasst, den Hinterbau zu zerlegen, leider stoße ich da von einem Korrosions-Problem zum nächsten. 
Im Thread 3552 hat FoRo eine perfekte Beschreibung zum Ausbohren der gebrochenen Schraube am Wippenlager gepostet. Danke an alle Beteiligten für die Beschreibung!
Mein nächstes Problem ist nun aber die Hauptlager-Schraube. Die ist nicht gebrochen und lässt sich auch noch schwergängig drehen, so dass die gegenüberliegende Mutter ausgedreht wurde.
Auf die Schraube selbst habe ich schon heftig drauf gehämmert. Auch WD40 hat nicht geholfen, die Schraube bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. Nun habe schon wieder die Bohrmaschine vorbereitet, zögere aber noch, denn die Situation ist ja mit der durchgehenden Schraube doch eine ganz andere als mit den zwei Schrauben bei der Wippe.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Über Tipps (auch ggf. zum genauen Vorgehen beim Aufbohren) wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Hier noch ein Bild.


----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2022)

Den Bolzen musst du austreiben. Habe meines gerade zerlegt sieht so aus


----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2022)

Hat nicht jemand einen gebrochenen Rahmen und kann mir den Hinterbau überlassen


----------



## pw18 (20. Mai 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Den Bolzen musst du austreiben. Habe meines gerade zerlegt sieht so aus


Wie der Schraub-Bolzen aussieht weiß ich. Hab schon ein neues Lagerset incl. Bolzen . Nützt mir nur nix, wenn ich den alten eben nicht austreiben kann. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort, dann war mein Zögern beim Aufbohren erstmal richtig.
Denke ich habe eine ganz gute Unterlage rund um den Schraubenkopf unter der Schwinge, so dass der Schraub-Bolzen beim Hämmern auf die Gewindeseite frei raus könnte, aber selbst mit dem mittelgroßen Hammer tut sich gar nichts. Ich könnte natürlich aus Zorn noch ganz brutal werden, aber dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich der nächste mit Bedarf für ne neue Schwinge.
Der Bolzen ist vermutlich an den Lagerinnenschahlen fest korodiert. 
Hilft da WD40 überhaupt? Habe nicht allzu viel drauf gesprüht, vielleicht bin ich mit dem Chemiezeug auch zu sparsam? Oder kennt jemand ein anderes Wundermittel?


----------



## pw18 (21. Mai 2022)

Habe nun nach ausgiebiger Recherche noch ne Idee bekommen, und zwar die Anwendung von Kältespray. Werde Ende nächster Woche berichten,  wenn die entsprechende Bestellung da ist und probiert wurde.


----------



## pw18 (23. Mai 2022)

Kältespray war heute schon da. Einmal den Bolzen von beiden Seiten kräftig eingesprüht, 20min gewartet bis alles wieder auf Normaltemperatur war. Dann auf meine Auflage gelegt, nochmal kräftig eingesprüht/runtergekühlt. Dann hat sich der Bolzen  endlich nach außen bewegt. Jetzt kann es mit der Wartung weitergehen.
Das Kältespray hat sich echt bewährt.


----------



## bfri (1. Juni 2022)

bfri schrieb:


> Interessant, ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in M hier seit einiger Zeit stehen und bin das Rad nicht mehr gefahren, wegen vermeintlichem Riss im Head Tube. Ich habe bisher auch nichts gemacht, da Zweitrad. Obwohl über die Zeit auf SRAM X01 12-fach und DT SWISS EX 1501 umgerüstet und daher schnelles, leichtes bike. Über den Cube Händler habe ich auch nichts mehr bekommen. Bei https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully?lightbox=dataItem-k333rx661 gibt's den Rahmen nur noch in S. Bringt also auch nichts.
> Anhang anzeigen 1480227


Der Rahmen wird jetzt von den Jungs hier (https://eastbenchcomposites.com/why-ebc/) repariert. Durch die 2 Farbigkeit, wird es nicht mehr so schön aussehen, wie vorher, aber es kommt hier auf die Funktionalität an (Zweitrad). 
Beim Sanden haben sie noch festgestellt, dass im Head Tube eine Naht von oben nach unten geht, was generell ein Schwachpunkt sein kann. Sie werden also den patch sicherheitshalber von oben bis unten ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (11. Juni 2022)

bfri schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird jetzt von den Jungs hier (https://eastbenchcomposites.com/why-ebc/) repariert. Durch die 2 Farbigkeit, wird es nicht mehr so schön aussehen, wie vorher, aber es kommt hier auf die Funktionalität an (Zweitrad).
> Beim Sanden haben sie noch festgestellt, dass im Head Tube eine Naht von oben nach unten geht, was generell ein Schwachpunkt sein kann. Sie werden also den patch sicherheitshalber von oben bis unten ziehen.


So, die Carbon-Reparatur des Steuerrohrs ist fertig. 

Vorher:

Nachher:

Ich werde dann mal alles zusammenbauen, testen und dann hoffentlich das Rad über den Sommer nach Deutschland mitnehmen und dort ein bisschen die Taunus und Kreuznach Trails fahren.


----------



## Lusio (4. August 2022)

Habe jetzt meinen Rahmen repariert 3 Lagen Carbon sollten reichen.


----------



## bfri (4. August 2022)

Lusio schrieb:


> Habe jetzt meinen Rahmen repariert 3 Lagen Carbon sollten reichen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1527760


Viel Spaß. Ich bin mit meinem reparierten Rahmen die letzten 6 Wochen hier viele Trails im Taunus gefahren. Alles bestens.


----------



## rider1970 (4. August 2022)

bfri schrieb:


> Viel Spaß. Ich bin mit meinem reparierten Rahmen die letzten 6 Wochen hier viele Trails im Taunus gefahren. Alles bestens.


Oh, zurück in der Heimat 🙂
Wünsche viel Spaß auf den Hometrails 👍


----------



## bfri (4. August 2022)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Oh, zurück in der Heimat 🙂
> Wünsche viel Spaß auf den Hometrails 👍


Jupp. Das Bike ist aber wieder verpackt. Morgen geht es zurück nach Utah, wenn alles klappt. Die große Hitze dort ist vorbei.


----------



## rider1970 (5. August 2022)

bfri schrieb:


> Jupp. Das Bike ist aber wieder verpackt. Morgen geht es zurück nach Utah, wenn alles klappt. Die große Hitze dort ist vorbei.



Hier hoffentlich auch 😉
Guten Heimflug 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

